# Repair/Replacement Costs - List



## chanelplz

I think it would be really helpful if we could compile a somewhat general list of repair cost (ranges) as a reference for the forum - I spent about 1.5 hours searching the whole forum (with no answer)! 

Does anyone know the repair costs for an agenda - the botton ring part came off the cover!

TIA!

Toodles~


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

My SA told me repairs are free for the first 2 years.   My 3 year old french wallet popped a stitch and has to be resewn, but I don't know the cost.  Anyone?


----------



## chinchin_lim

Think you have to call your store. Cost should vary depending on the parts that are needed to change.


----------



## peace43

Some repairs can still be free of charge if under warranty.  It's best to just contact the LV store directly to see how much a repair may cost depending on the circumstances....

The leather top strip of my Petit Noe was replaced by LV under warranty.  I had only had the Petit Noe for about 13 months when the leather strip cracked in several places.  I brought the Petit Noe to my SA and she said the repair would be covered under warranty.  I got the bag back after less than 4 weeks and LV had completely replaced the leather strip at the top of the bag.  It's lighter of course than the rest of the vachetta leather on my Petit Noe, but actually, the rest of the leather is not that dark after only 13 months, so I think the new leather strip will catch up in color soon.


----------



## P-B

In January 2008 it cost $135 (plus tax) to replace the handles on my Epi Alma.  The reason for the replacement was that the leather on the handles were peeling and since the bag was more than one year old, I was responsible for the cost of repair.  

Sorry don't know the answer to your query.


----------



## LouieLover56

It's best to just contact your SA at your local Louis Vuitton boutique. Since the damage and repairs can vary, there is no "set" price list for repairs( X with a broken zipper costs Y to repair) It just depends on the bag, age, if it's a SO, and if it's a LE. I would just take it in and ask. The worst they'll say is it'll cost A to repair, or they'll say it's covered under warranty. Which ring are you referring to? Could you post a picture?  If it's the inside "3-Ring" thing, then it might have to be completely re-sewn(which can be expensive), If it's something small(like one of the snaps or rivets) they might just do it for free. It all depends. 

But if you post a picture of the damage, I/We can give you a better assessment of what will happen.


----------



## midg613

I recently purchased this off of Bonanzle....best offer of $150.00 and I could not help it.   I looked it over carefully when I received it today and it looks ok, but needs serious repair work.   I've taken my Mono Speedy 30 to LV and had it repaired several years ago and it only ran about $80-$100 I think..so long I can't remember...anyhow.  That came out like "brand spanking new"...and I only paid $200.00 for the Speedy from a good friend.  

Well....I've taken some before photos of the bag and I am taking it to LV tomorrow (I have a LV Birth of Modern Luxury on hold..picking it up) so I'll kill two birds with one stone.  Here are the before pics...and when she comes back in (Lord knows when that will be),,,,I will post the after pics.


----------



## midg613

More,,,


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

wow!! $150?????? now that's a really a steal.


----------



## midg613

Yup..I talked the seller down from $175.00 to $150.00,,,and I have great SA's at LV  Galleria/Houston.
They love to help...especially when I start to spend money.


----------



## DANIELI

Great buy, but I am not sure any LV will take it in for repair, they do have certain guidelines. How old is the bag? typically if the bag is older than 5+ years it is considered normal wear and tear and aging, not to be repaired. If the leather trim completely needs to be replaced they will suggest you just buy a new bag, they will not rip apart and repair an old bag, they do not consider that a repair. A repair is a detail that needs replaced like a tear in the leather piping or a handle defect etc. usually on a bag that is not highly used and worn out.  From the pics of your bag, if might be wise to email pics to your SA at LV rather than risking the embarrassment of bringing it in and having them turn you away.


----------



## midg613

DANIELI said:


> Great buy, but I am not sure any LV will take it in for repair, they do have certain guidelines. How old is the bag? typically if the bag is older than 5+ years it is considered normal wear and tear and aging, not to be repaired. If the leather trim completely needs to be replaced they will suggest you just buy a new bag, they will not rip apart and repair an old bag, they do not consider that a repair. A repair is a detail that needs replaced like a tear in the leather piping or a handle defect etc. usually on a bag that is not highly used and worn out.  From the pics of your bag, if might be wise to email pics to your SA at LV rather than risking the embarrassment of bringing it in and having them turn you away.



The Speedy I had was in seriour repair also...the handles were almost dark and tearing.  The piping was doing the same....it was over 10yrs old and it was repaired...I will let them look at it...and won't be embarrassed at all.


----------



## mighty1911

great price! (and i love the color of the leather)


----------



## BagAngel

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## HermesFSH

DANIELI said:


> Great buy, but I am not sure any LV will take it in for repair, they do have certain guidelines. How old is the bag? typically if the bag is older than 5+ years it is considered normal wear and tear and aging, not to be repaired. If the leather trim completely needs to be replaced they will suggest you just buy a new bag, they will not rip apart and repair an old bag, they do not consider that a repair. A repair is a detail that needs replaced like a tear in the leather piping or a handle defect etc. usually on a bag that is not highly used and worn out.  From the pics of your bag, if might be wise to email pics to your SA at LV rather than risking the embarrassment of bringing it in and having them turn you away.



From my limited experience, no SA will comment on a bag without seeing it in real life. I took my LV to my local boutique - Manhattan PM - lets just say someone had deliberately pulled it open very very hard and broken the zip (the zip is very strong and there was no way it was "normal wear"). Anyway there was no problem, they took the bag, sent it to Paris (I am in the UK), and it came back looking new after the whole zip section had been taken off and replaced i.e a new zip rather than a repair. Cost about £60 i think. Of course they checked I was ok with the price before starting the repair (the bag was a mess so of course I said it was ok).


----------



## DesigningStyle

DANIELI said:


> Great buy, but I am not sure any LV will take it in for repair, they do have certain guidelines. How old is the bag? typically if the bag is older than 5+ years it is considered normal wear and tear and aging, not to be repaired. If the leather trim completely needs to be replaced they will suggest you just buy a new bag, they will not rip apart and repair an old bag, they do not consider that a repair. A repair is a detail that needs replaced like a tear in the leather piping or a handle defect etc. usually on a bag that is not highly used and worn out. From the pics of your bag, if might be wise to email pics to your SA at LV rather than risking the embarrassment of bringing it in and having them turn you away.


 
Not sure that this is totally accurate.  Perhaps it depends on your store.  Mine will "replace all the vachetta" on a bag and that is all this needs.


----------



## trumanfinn

That will be gorgeous with new vachetta!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

I hope LV will help you with this nice bag!

Hint: There's even a rescue club in the clubhouse
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-lv-rescue-club-195246.html


----------



## midg613

Thanks for all the responses.  I am looking forward to my visit to LV...didn't get time today.  But I'm off work tomorrow...perfect time to take a shopping trip.


----------



## dell

I think as long as the canvas isn't damaged, they will replace the leather.  I do think that each bag is different.


----------



## midg613

dell said:


> I think as long as the canvas isn't damaged, they will replace the leather.  I do think that each bag is different.



Yup...your right.  I went in today and the SA assessed the leather.  I told him the canvas was perfect and only the leather needed repair.  We both decided that the bottom of the bag was fine and they would send it in and call me back on a full estimate.    I'm really happy about it...I then purchased the LV "Big Book" and yes....it really is BIG.


Also...wanted to add, that the SA that helped me was absolutely wonderful.  When I walked into the store I set off the alarm.  I knew it was me because I have been setting them off and didn't know where to find the tag that was doing it.  So...He took my LV bag (Speedy Azur 25) to the back and de-magnetized whatever it was that was going off.  I got worried that it would mess up my CC, but the one I used worked like a charm...no worries.  So kudos to the SA...JOB WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Lee

Great deal and definitely post the "after" pics!


----------



## LVjudy

cant wait to see! did they say how long before they would advise you of the estimate?


----------



## midg613

LVjudy said:


> cant wait to see! did they say how long before they would advise you of the estimate?


I haven't heard from them yet.  I get jittery when I hear my phone ring...I think its them.  They quoted me at about $400.00 to have the strap and the sides fixed, but he wasn't sure about the sides because the SA couldn't find a price.  The strap was about 200.00 I think.


----------



## midg613

***update****

I got a call from my LV boutique and they quoted me for the repair.  All of the leather except the bottom (which is still in good shape)...$312.00.  Actually not bad....so I approved them to fixer up


----------



## CGS

Great!  Cant wait to see pics of the after job!


----------



## mystery shopper

Hi I have a problem with my speedy damier 30 one of the rivets/ snap came out. I went to the LV store here in the Philippines they are charging me P5,000.00 (around $100) for the replacement of the single rivet. Is that really expensive..more expensive than the lock and key? Would you know how much is it in your country?


----------



## planetger

Hi.. may i know how long does LV warranty cover you for?  i bought my bag in 2007, less than 2 yrs.. i want to replace the gold LV inventor plate.. 

i bought it to LV boutique at they quoted me SGD$110.. :'( By the way, can this be claimed under warranty? As this bag was just bought in 2007.....


----------



## takoyoshi

mystery shopper said:


> Hi I have a problem with my speedy damier 30 one of the rivets/ snap came out. I went to the LV store here in the Philippines they are charging me P5,000.00 (around $100) for the replacement of the single rivet. Is that really expensive..more expensive than the lock and key? Would you know how much is it in your country?



That price is pretty ridiculous, I have a zipper tab replaced on a monogram pochette ( I wasn't the original owner) and they did it for free. You might want to try checking out another store.


----------



## chcdds

LV charged me $35 to replace a zipper pull on my large looping (the old one was worn thin, so it kept sliding off. I almost lost it twice, so decided to have it replaced). They only charged me $90 to replace the entire zipper and zipper pull on my luco! I now need to have my handles replaced for my epi sablon because the underside sustained some peeling/discoloration but it is not that obvious yet. I am extra careful now not to wear my epi on my arm during summer. I am not sure if I want to have the handles replaced because it costs some money. P_B said it cost her $135 to have her epi alma handles replaced in 2008. I wonder how much it would cost now. Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## Barlow

Is it just me or does it seem like the price for repairs varies from store to store, SA to SA?


----------



## kristie

Also, any time I have called for a repair quote, they REFUSE to tell you over the phone even a "general" price.  They tell you that you HAVE to bring in the item for a quote.......so annoying.  Especially if it is a simple question like how much it is to replace lining or something.


----------



## chcdds

Barlow said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like the price for repairs varies from store to store, SA to SA?


 
I think so and it is really annoying!


----------



## chcdds

I called the lV store that replaced the zipper tab for my looping to see if they can replace the rolled handles of my epi sablon, which is now about 6 years old (peeling, discoloration on the underside of the handles). They estimated anywhere from $80 to $350!!! Although for my model (2004), they said probably it will cost about $200. There is absolutely nothing wrong with my purse except for the underside of the handles. They got damaged probably from me wearing it on my arm in the summer time and sweat damaged it! LV does not know their leather the same way as Coach or Chanel (and I have both brands and love them). LV is the best with canvas products only. I think I will try another LV boutique tomorrow to see if they will quote me the same.


----------



## psulion08

I wanted to get my Monogram Noe vachetta replaced but it would cost $700! Outrageous! Forget that. I also bought a new strap for my monogram pouchette; that cost $70.


----------



## Barlow

chcdds said:


> I called the lV store that replaced the zipper tab for my looping to see if they can replace the rolled handles of my epi sablon, which is now about 6 years old (peeling, discoloration on the underside of the handles). They estimated anywhere from $80 to $350!!! Although for my model (2004), they said probably it will cost about $200. There is absolutely nothing wrong with my purse except for the underside of the handles. They got damaged probably from me wearing it on my arm in the summer time and sweat damaged it! LV does not know their leather the same way as Coach or Chanel (and I have both brands and love them). LV is the best with canvas products only. I think I will try another LV boutique tomorrow to see if they will quote me the same.



Please post back, I'll be interested to hear if you get the same number from another store!


----------



## mytomtom

Louis Vuitton store at South Coast Plaza in costa mesa, California charged 132.00 to re-line my LV petit bucket, I was also quoted 120.00 to replace handles on a Speedy 25.


----------



## neemofacey

I need the piping replaced on my Speedy 25.. 
I was quoted $150 AUD.. for EACH piping!
So its all up $300!

I got the tote from a seller in American ,who said she enquired about the piping once, ans was told it could just be PATCHED, no need to replace...

and when she replaced the piping on her Speedy 35.. it was only $75USD...

why is there such a massive price difference?

and it gets sent away for 4 weeks to singapore...


----------



## Meshelle

Can the edging on a vernis purse be redone?


----------



## _landin_

In many cases the product has to be sent off to the repair centre before any qoute is given. This because the workmen there is the only ones who can see what needs to be done on the bag in question.

In some cases it may not seem that big a repair, but they may have to take the bag apart to fix it, or change large parts, and most of the time SA`s dont know more than the client what needs to be done.


----------



## midg613

****update******

I had been waiting to hear about my Noe...soooo...I decided to call LV Galleria and check on the status.  I called yesterday and was told that it had been there since about the end of Nov with no one calling to let me know.   The SA I spoke with was very sincere and apologized profusely.   Well....My Noe is ready to be picked up which I will have to wait til Wednsday to do.  As soon as I pick her up I will download the pics.  I'm sooooo anxious I dunno if I can wait til then, but I have to be patient.


----------



## Nat_CAN

^^^ can't wait to see pictures.  I believe it will look like new.


----------



## Nyria

How much was it to have your handles replced on the speedy?


----------



## ecmf

Oh i cant wait to see the after pics


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I can't wait to see it either!! Is it Wednesday yet???


----------



## chantal1922

Ohhhh I can't wait to see the after pics.


----------



## bagstoriches963

Hi fellow LV collectors!

I recently noticed the bottom corner of my Speedy 30 piping coming apart.  I brought it to the LV store and they quoted me around $130.00 to replace both sides of the piping (they told me the other side was about to come apart as well.)  The bag is around two years old so I am not sure this is covered under the warranty.  My question to anyone who has had this type of repair is, will it need to be repaired every two years?  Or is the new piping they repair it with a bit stronger?  Any feedback would be very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## MyCocoCabas

chantal1922 said:


> Ohhhh I can't wait to see the after pics.


 
Chantal, your Lady Gaga avatar is HIlarios!!!


----------



## cherrylollipops

2 more days!!!!


----------



## midg613

Nyria said:


> How much was it to have your handles replced on the speedy?


 
Oh gosh...that was years ago.  I think I paid about $80- $100.00 back then.  That was in 98.


----------



## midg613

Diff going to get her tomorrow.  I may have to sneak  out of the house so DH won't get suspicious.  :wondering


----------



## midg613

UGHHHHHH!...HEARTBREAK..  I drove all the way to the Galleria Houston LV..waiting and wanting my Petit Noe.  Well...I speak to the SA and he goes to the back to look for it.  Comes out a few minutes later to tell me he cannot locate it and asks again for my name ( I dont have the repair order with me).  He goes back and again..its not there.....bummer.  He looks up the info and tells me its still out for repair.  Like whaaaaa...I am sooooooo not happy.  

He apologizes and gets my info and assures me that when it does come in, he will call me.  At this point im a bit hostile ...I drove from the Woodlands to the Galleria (about 40 miles or so) just to be disappointed. .

I called again after finding my work order and told the SA I was speaking to what had happened.  She tells me that when I comes in they could ship to my home, I then ask her how much will it cost me.  FREE!..Complimentary...I told her that would be sooooo wonderful, but I still need to pay for the repair cost.  I then ask her if I can do a charge over the phone and she says that would be fine.  

Sorry ...I have no pics and after a Grande Starbucks coffee from the ordeal..I'm still upset that I have to wait.  I need some M&M's to munch on....


----------



## CGS

Wow, free!!!!!  Thats great!!!!!


----------



## midg613

Yeah,,,,but I think a bit of a discount may make me really feel good.  Of course that won't happen, but if I can get free shipping to have it delivered and my baby in my hands..I'd be happy.


----------



## CGS

Well, I cant wait to see it!!  Sucks about the drive though-


----------



## midg613

Oh yeah..plus I had to pay the Toll going into town and then back...$6.00..grrrrr.  Oh well....I'm just counting the days....again.


----------



## Nyria

Damn rights they should ship it for free!  
Did they already charge you for the repair?


----------



## 604lvoe

Large Noe removable Strap cost: $260 CDN (without tax)


----------



## 604lvoe

Large Noe cost to replace all of its vachetta: $820 CDN (wo tax)


----------



## 604lvoe

Neverfull Damier MM lip of bag vachetta: $76 CDN (wo tax)


----------



## midg613

Nyria said:


> Damn rights they should ship it for free!
> Did they already charge you for the repair?


 No..I haven't been charged for the repairs.  I'm going to try and haggle for a possible discount or at least something for the time I spent driving..thinking that my Petit Noe was there.  The SA I spoke to was very nice and sincere...I have his card and will speak with him and him only.  If they can deliver it for free...that may satisfy me.


----------



## midg613

*****UPDATE*****

SHES'S HOME!....The "new" and "improved" Noe.  Ready?


----------



## midg613

Nice...


----------



## midg613

more...


----------



## midg613

I was given a nice discount..and a dust bag.   The SA Jeremy was such a doll, he is diff my SA.


----------



## prism

wow

$312 USD for basically replacing ALL the leather parts?

does that mean that, according to Vuitton, the canvas part is worth $543 USD???

that's insane!


----------



## midg613

I didn't have the bottom replaced...that stayed the same.  The only leather that was replaced was the sides, the strap and the top edging.  Total was $351.00, I was discounted from that price. The leather is really nice and smells wonderful.  _TRUST ME_...it was ..in fact....well worth it, at least to me.


----------



## Nyria

^^ I think she's saying that's a GOOD price 

It looks awesome - WOW WOW WOWEEE  -- thanks for all the pics!


----------



## CGS

Yay!!!!  She looks great!!


----------



## midg613

Thanks....Jeremy..the SA that helped me was absolutely wonderful.  I even sent an email to LV about him.  When I got home I switched out all my stuff out of my Alma and into Noe.  Breaking her in ASAP...I can't wait for it to get the patina.


----------



## midg613

Nyria said:


> ^^ I think she's saying that's a GOOD price
> 
> It looks awesome - WOW WOW WOWEEE -- thanks for all the pics!


 
Oh..


----------



## niry84

wowww!!..i want change my vacchetta too!!


----------



## peachy pink

LOVELY now! Hope you'll get to enjoy your noe


----------



## chantal1922

Wow that looks great!!! Enjoy!


----------



## heidi3399

wooooow!!!! that bag looks great. congrats im glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## midg613

Thanks..


----------



## Nat_CAN

It looks like new! Congrats!  I always love Petite Noe!


----------



## Mimster

Wow!  What a great job they did.  Are the rivets new as well?


----------



## TinksDelite

Looks great!!  I have a Petit Noe I bought off ebay for $195...and I've been thinking about getting the leather replaced.  

Did they mention how much replacing the bottom would have cost?  Mine is less damaged then the trim & handles but I'm afraid it will look weird with such vastly different patinas.


----------



## midg613

Mimster said:


> Wow! What a great job they did. Are the rivets new as well?


 
Yes,,,the rivets are new as well..and I think the gromets are also new.


----------



## trumanfinn

Wow! It looks GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!


----------



## frogygurly14

That is amazing!!!  It looks like a brand new bag!  Gotta love Bonanzle deals!!!


----------



## midg613

Rhut rho:wondering....I just looked at my newly restored Noe and the rivet where the inside D ring is, it snapped off.  I snapped it back on and I hope it stays..if not I may have to call about it.  What a bummer...I've been enjoying this precious bag since I got it back.


----------



## cherrylollipops

omg! that is amazing!! she looks PERFECT! Congrats!! The bag is sooo lucky that u bought  her, and took her to the LV doctor  lol.


----------



## tobylittledude

OMG, that looks amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

oh wow!  very good job


----------



## NITE_FOXX

anyone know the price of handles on a monogram speedy 35? the color on mine is a lighter medium gold but one handle is like 2 or 3 shades darker. not really dirty either ive tried to clean just the way it tanned i guess.- its the front one


----------



## qb20

In France I was quoted 80 euros per handle to replace handles, and 20 euros to replace lock and key set.  Anyone have a guess for the cost of replacing the leather panel at the bottom of an Alma bag?  One store told me it would be almost as much as buying a new bag (which is hard to believe) and another refused to give me an estimate over the phone.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I had a zipper pull replaced for free on a wallet that wasn't purchased in the boutique.  They did it same day too.


----------



## NITE_FOXX

great thanks!


----------



## flipbarbie

I went to the Louis Vuitton in Santa Clara, CA buying my mono cles. I figured since I was there, maybe they can look at my Damier Speedy because my handles were starting to peel, from sweat and carrying it around all the time. The SA asked me when I bought my purse, I told her June 21st 2009. She told me that I was in luck, since it's within a year that I bought it, I was able to get my handles repaired for free, since it's under warranty still. Well, that's what the SA told me. All I had to pay was the 16 bucks shipping fee to ship it to my house, since I don't live close the the LV boutique. I don't know how much it would have been to replace the handles if I would have brought it in later.


----------



## laura115

I was wondering if anyone had ever had the leather heat stamped tag on the end of a speedy replaced (i'm sure there's a proper name for it!). I'm looking at having that and the zipper pull replaced, and just wondering approximately how much it would cost to have done. 

I've found that they won't give a quote over the phone, but I don't live near a LV, so it'd be nice to have a general idea. as well, in case this matters, it would be done on a vintage bag, so obviously it wouldn't be under warranty, but i also won't have a 'file' at LV.


----------



## Mr. Carre

I just got a repair quote for a 1986 monogram Sac Plat.

   New lining = $ 396.00
   New handles/chads = $ 232.00

I was greatly surprised by the high prices.


----------



## Olya6070

I just took my pre-loved Mono Koala Agenda to LV to change the hardware. I was quoted $116 to change ALL the hardware, the clasp and the rings. I was pleasantly surprised as I thought it would be more. For the clasp it is $88 and to change the rings is only $28.


----------



## suemb

I took in an old Trocadero 27 for a variety of repairs, and was quoted these estimated charges:

1.  Zipper slider replacement -- free
2.  Outside pocket reline -- $186
3.  Inside pocket reline -- $160
4.  Strap replacement -- $200

I left the bag only for the slider/zipper repair.  The other costs were way too high considering the overall value of the bag...


----------



## suemb

Also, picked up my relined large bucket today.  LV charged me $114.  Unfortunately, they wouldn't repair/reline the accompanying accessories pouch nor would they just swap it out with a new pouch, as seems to have occurred for several other TPF members...


----------



## ab_gee

$246 for Bellevue Handles replacement


----------



## pritty1979c

MissMcCrocodile said:


> My SA told me repairs are free for the first 2 years.   My 3 year old french wallet popped a stitch and has to be resewn, but I don't know the cost.  Anyone?


 
I think only if it's a problem from them. Because my cat chewed my Epi handles 6 months after buying it and I had to pay for the repair.


----------



## pritty1979c

I repaired my Epi Noir Madeleine PM two years ago because my cat chewed the handle. So, back then, they charged me $60 but they endedup replacing both, to make sure there would not be any difference on the leather and they still charged me $60. But I know if I had to repair both, they would have charged me $120.

I took a Blu Epi Riviera to redo the interior. It was a week ago. They quoted me $710. Too much! I returned the bag

I just called them to ask if they would still change the lenses on my Sunglasses because it's pretty scratched they quoted me $105.00 It's for the Obsession Carre Landscape.


----------



## pritty1979c

Forgot to mention I took my Epi Noir Cannes to replace the interior pocket, it was peeling. They said they would have to redo the whole interior. They quoted me $252. It was almost a year ago. Keep in mind their prices go up twice a year.


----------



## BrandoAudrey

I need some help too. I am new here but I have been following the forum for a while now. I just recently bought a Louis vuitton Montsouris GM backpack.  I need a new backpack for school and I saw this for cheap so while half asleep, I snatched it up without really thinking about the repairs it needs. I am now regretting my purchase and wished I had paid the extra $$$ so I can have a better condition GM but I am now stuck. I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out if Louis Vuitton could repair the bag. I am including the link to the eBay site.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...AliIY9Q%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! I am a college student and while still poor, I have invested well with other authentic Louis, Marc Jacobs, and McQueen bags. LOL!  This was probably my one bad buy!  Thank you OH SO MUCH!!!


----------



## joie05

Anything LV can do for the Vernis Wallet corners? Colours are rubbed off from daily use...


----------



## LVLoveaffair

LV usually wants you to bring the bag in so the repair person can look at it. Unless it's straightforward like replacing two handles for a Mono Speedy, etc- they might give you the quote over the phone. 

I inquired about repairs for my pre-loved Black MC Speedy and got the quotes but when I finally brought the bag in, the SA's said the handles looked fine and not to replace them! I ended up just getting a new zipper pull and clochette.

And depending on how long you've had the bag, sometimes it will still be under warranty or there's a known defect and they won't charge you.


----------



## macska

I paid about $100 to replace the zipper on my Manhattan


----------



## PinayRN

i have a manhattan pm that needs piping repair. does anyone know how much it costs to repair? I bought it 2006. It's not very durable for such an expensive bag.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I found out yesterday that brand new Speedy handles are $200 each now--at least for the MC Speedys-- (I don't think that includes the tabs) if that helps anyone...


----------



## MyCocoCabas

^^ WHAT!?!?!  are MC Speedy handles different then ones for a reg. Speedy?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I'm not sure--they look the same size to me---but I got a quote Jun 2 for $200 for each handle! Even the SA thought it was outrageous--but she told me two months ago that my handles were fine and just to replace the zipper pull. 
And I could've sworn it was $165 or something for each handle in April!!!

The zipper pull (for the MC Speedy) is $125! I've had an ongoing drama with this bag. I sent it in mid-April for a zipper pull and clochette and LV sent it back to the boutique saying they "didn't have authorization" to do the repair. After letting the bag sit in San Dimas (SD on the date code) for a month and a half........

They promise me I'll get the bag sometime this week....we'll see! All I know is they better honor April's prices for the repair!!!!


----------



## radha01

I have a Epi Noe that needs 2 new rivets, have no idea when I lost them grrr but then I have the bag since more than 10yrs. Will call my LV shop this morning and ask. But after reading through this thread I am wee worried at the price...


----------



## PinayRN

I took my bag in the LV shop at Topanga. They charged me $300 for piping repair. Takes about 4-8 weeks they said.


PinayRN said:


> i have a manhattan pm that needs piping repair. does anyone know how much it costs to repair? I bought it 2006. It's not very durable for such an expensive bag.


----------



## SofieR

Does anyone know how much it cost to replace handles and piping on a popincourt Haut?


----------



## Lilarose

MyCocoCabas said:


> ^^ WHAT!?!?!  are MC Speedy handles different then ones for a reg. Speedy?



Took the words right out of my mouth! I'm _stunned_!

I've got a Speedy I _was_ planning on taking in for handle replacement but I don't think I'm going to put $400 into it.....

I'm hoping the MC handles are "special" and regular Speedies are less $.


----------



## EILEEN1272

HELLO! and happy Friday all! ) 

I'm new here to the forum, and any help re: rules, dos&dont's etc would be most helpful.  This is my first post.

I have some questions, however, I have several speedys, where the leather zipper pull has broken off or there is no zipper at all.  Any suggestions on how/where to get it fixed?  Are they expensive to fix?  I'm watching several speedys online...(a couple of 
30's & 35's) that either the zipper is missing or the leather pull is broken off.  

The other question is how should I go about cleaning the inside/outside of my speedys; and how do I remove musty/moldy smells out of vintage speedys?


----------



## qjd

Any other items like original receipt or invoices required by LV to repair a bag? Thanks!


----------



## PinayRN

qjd said:


> Any other items like original receipt or invoices required by LV to repair a bag? Thanks!


They didn't ask but they were happy I still had the original receipt from '06. I guess it proves authenticity.


----------



## Woodranda

qjd said:


> Any other items like original receipt or invoices required by LV to repair a bag? Thanks!



I just put a recital bag in for repair and no proof of purchase was requested. I bought it pre-loved.


----------



## qjd

PinayRN and Woodranda, thanks a lot for your reply  I am planning to buy a pre-loved at ebay or somewhere else. Since it is the first time I buy LV other than boutique, I have no idea how necessary the seller still keeps the original receipt. I am just wondering if I will still have the LV repair service on a pre-owned bag. Thanks for your information!


----------



## madbag

Noticed my Sarah wallet needs reglazing. Again. I've had it for three years, so I think I'll have to pay for repairs this time. The first time it needed reglazing (within 9 months of purchase) it was free. Anyone know how much? 

And while I'm at it... Some time ago I found a loose stitch on my Zippy wallet. That one I bought 13 months ago. I've heard conflicting info about repairs being free within 1 year or 2 years, so anyone know how much to fix stitching on a Zippy in case I also have to pay for this one? 

Thanks.

Edited to add: It will be a few weeks until I can go into a boutique to have them take a look at it. When I've called Customer Service in the past, they told me to bring in the item to have it looked over, so calling again for prices doesnt' really do much good.


----------



## sweeteataylor

The brass on my Ellipse PM has started to chip/turn brown a bit, which the LV store at South Coast Plaza told me happens naturally over time.  I was still unhappy and they said they will replace the zipper pulls at no charge to me, I am just without my purse for a bit while they get it fixed...  good thing I have other purses to use!  I have had my Ellipse PM since 2005, so that's great that they are repairing it for free!


----------



## KarenLVOE

I'm in NZ (apparently one of the most expensive places in the world for LV!) and I need to get three chads (I think they're called - the little "hook" bits where the handles attach to) repaired.  I bought this bag second-hand and it came with a repair report from Japan for the other chad.  When I called LV in Auckland here they told me it would be $360 to replace the chads on each side - and $370 to replace the whole leather plate as well.  So that means I would be paying $740 to repair a bag that I only paid $480 for!  So what do I do?  Do I just get someone else to fix it, assuming it will then no longer have a resale value, or do I just use it until it breaks and then it's useless???  Any ideas?


----------



## satine112

$290 to fix the wrinkled upper leather part of my trevi.  said they have to replace BOTH sides though and the zipper? (i guess since it's all connected).  that's a lot imo.


----------



## calipursegal

madbag said:


> Noticed my Sarah wallet needs reglazing. Again. I've had it for three years, so I think I'll have to pay for repairs this time. The first time it needed reglazing (within 9 months of purchase) it was free. Anyone know how much?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edited to add: It will be a few weeks until I can go into a boutique to have them take a look at it. When I've called Customer Service in the past, they told me to bring in the item to have it looked over, so calling again for prices doesnt' really do much good.


I know it's not the same, but the cost to re-glaze a small agenda is $95. I just went to the boutique last week. I assume it will cost that or more to do your wallet.


----------



## madbag

calipursegal said:


> I know it's not the same, but the cost to re-glaze a small agenda is $95. I just went to the boutique last week. I assume it will cost that or more to do your wallet.



Thanks for your reply!

Yeah, I figured it would be about that much. Now I just have to figure out if it's worth it to me to get it done. The last glazing lasted two years (peeling off in the same area, I think).


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Update:
I finally got my MC Speedy back and they ended up charging me $79 for a new clochette, keys, zipper pull, and metal part attached to the side of the bag where the clochette locks in. The Repair manager was so nice and gave me a discount---I think she made a mistake and undercharged me!

Anyway---the SA said Speedy handles -at least for the 30 is now about $200 each (with tax, I think). It used to be $160 but she said vachetta is going up. So if anyone needs repairs---go now and drop it off before Aug. 1 before the next price increase!!!!


----------



## EILEEN1272

LVLoveaffair said:


> Update:
> I finally got my MC Speedy back and they ended up charging me $79 for a new clochette, keys, zipper pull, and metal part attached to the side of the bag where the clochette locks in. The Repair manager was so nice and gave me a discount---I think she made a mistake and undercharged me!


 
I MUST ask what LV store did you go to?! 


*********Does ANYONE know a LV store that will give you repair price quotes over the phone? I REALLY don't want to drive 4.5 hrs to New Orleans just to get a quote********* I need to get a couple zipper pulls fixed, and some of my Speedys are missing the metal zipperpull.

HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## sweeteataylor

I got my Ellipse PM back, with some beautiful new zipper pulls and an unexpected treat:  a brand new set of lock and keys!!  Such a great surprise!


----------



## sweeteataylor

sweeteataylor said:


> I got my Ellipse PM back, with some beautiful new zipper pulls and an unexpected treat:  a brand new set of lock and keys!!  Such a great surprise!



Oh and PS, my bill was ZERO


----------



## LVLoveaffair

EILEEN1272 said:


> I MUST ask what LV store did you go to?!
> 
> 
> *********Does ANYONE know a LV store that will give you repair price quotes over the phone? I REALLY don't want to drive 4.5 hrs to New Orleans just to get a quote********* I need to get a couple zipper pulls fixed, and some of my Speedys are missing the metal zipperpull.
> 
> HELP PLEASE!!


 
I went to the LV in Palm Beach Gardens, FL. The repair manager gave me the quote over the phone for the handles, clochette, keys, etc. She read it to me from their list. Most of the time they tell you to "bring it in" so they can "look at it". I guess they don't want customers to hold them to any prices over the phone. I don't see why you can't call them to just ask for the price of the zipper pull for a Speedy 25/30 or whatever.  Depending on the age of your Speedys it  may be free. But I'd ask them over the phone and then maybe you can send your bag in to the SA who can forward it to the factory. You should do it now before the increase though---otherwise the little vachetta thingie with increase!!!


----------



## calipursegal

LVLoveaffair said:


> Update:
> Anyway---the SA *said Speedy handles -at least for the 30 is now about $200 each (with tax, I think).* It used to be $160 but she said vachetta is going up. So if anyone needs repairs---go now and drop it off before Aug. 1 before the next price increase!!!!


Waaaaa?!! $400 just to replace the handles? OMG I was hoping to buy a used 25 and replace all the vachetta for that price. I guess they really want to discourage people from getting repairs and push them towards buying new. Oh and I didn't know a date was confirmed for the increase in August. Good to know the exact day!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

calipursegal said:


> Waaaaa?!! $400 just to replace the handles? OMG I was hoping to buy a used 25 and replace all the vachetta for that price. I guess they really want to discourage people from getting repairs and push them towards buying new. Oh and I didn't know a date was confirmed for the increase in August. Good to know the exact day!


 
I've only heard rumors the increase is on the first of August but it's better to be safe than sorry. None of the SA's I asked "knew anything" about any increase.


----------



## 23adeline

Nothing worse than my Mahina Solar PM blanc couldn't be repaired! It was seasonal color and they don't have white Mahina leather parts for Solar anymore!
Now the store manager advised me to exchange for other bags,I'm sad because I really love my Solar,but they are fair enough to let me exchange according to current price of Solar.


----------



## EILEEN1272

LVLoveaffair said:


> I went to the LV in Palm Beach Gardens, FL. The repair manager gave me the quote over the phone for the handles, clochette, keys, etc. She read it to me from their list. Most of the time they tell you to "bring it in" so they can "look at it". I guess they don't want customers to hold them to any prices over the phone. I don't see why you can't call them to just ask for the price of the zipper pull for a Speedy 25/30 or whatever. Depending on the age of your Speedys it may be free. But I'd ask them over the phone and then maybe you can send your bag in to the SA who can forward it to the factory. You should do it now before the increase though---otherwise the little vachetta thingie with increase!!!


 

I agree, I don't know why they couldn't give a quote over the phone either, however, it's probably exactly what you mentioned...they don't want to be held responsible for say "oh yea...2 new handles will be $50' --yeah right LOL!

Guess I'm in BIG trouble then about the price increase...cuz I'm not goin to New Orleans until after Thanksgiving....and when I do go to the LV on Canal St...I don't think I'm going to be thankful for much---and neither will my credit card.. 

thanks for the info tho!


----------



## somebodytoldme

I was looking for a price list for repairs and I found this forum.

I bought my Batignolles Vertical about 6 years ago.  Went in to repair the chape and it was free.

Dropped him off again last month and one side of the piping was stated on the receipt.  It was $228+tax to replace.  Picked him up today and was surprised that both sides of the piping was replaced and the top (don't know the term) was replaced.


----------



## jenniletv

Man I wanted to get all the vachetta replaced on my MC speedy, wonder what that would cost if just the handles are 400!!!! Sheesh!


----------



## Guguito

mmm Hey does anyone know how much it is for the straps of the Davis Macassar bag? cause the straps are in no good condition...

ty!


----------



## ImHisDearie

Hi does anyone know if it is possible to re-gloss a vernis item? I have had my vernis wallet for a few years and it's 'losing it's shine' and looks a bit dull..


----------



## Damier Dork

$60 to replace wheels on Pegase.


----------



## LadyCupid

Went to LV in Palo Alto, CA to get a price quote for LV Trevi PM. I have attached picture because I don't know what they are called.

Due to prolong use and if you put lots of items in the bag, the tab that wraps around the handle hardware will wear off pretty quickly due to heavy weight on the handles. 

The tab has to be changed per pair per side and it costs $164 (no tax required on repair cost).

Anything that they can fix at the store is free of charge. Zipperpull is definitely free of charge. Zipper end can also be replaced free of charge. 

LV Stanford Mall, Palo Alto, CA has their repair specialist comes in every Thursday only so if you want to get sth repair that is categorized under "complimentary" please come in THursdays in the morning and you can pick up same day in the afternoon. 

LV Valley Fair, San Jose, CA confirms zipperpull replacement is free. They repair specialist is in everyday but do call first before you go to make sure the repair specialist is there before going.


----------



## Damier Dork

Telescoping handle replacement on Pegase $130.


----------



## znzngo

Just sent off my Alma for handle replacement and was quoted $95 for each handle. I wanted them to replace the zipper pull as well and get a new lock set for I lost my keys. My estimated cost in my receipt states $200.00


----------



## Bampi

I was told a handle replacement for Epi Speedy cost $133 each about a month ago in Costa Mesa, CA.


----------



## charleston-mom

I paid $160 to have a vernis zippy reglazed!


----------



## charleston-mom

ImHisDearie said:


> Hi does anyone know if it is possible to re-gloss a vernis item? I have had my vernis wallet for a few years and it's 'losing it's shine' and looks a bit dull..


 
Nope.  It would be nice if it could though.  You can reglaze edges, but it's unbelievably expensive (I paid $160!)


----------



## charleston-mom

madbag said:


> Noticed my Sarah wallet needs reglazing. Again. I've had it for three years, so I think I'll have to pay for repairs this time. The first time it needed reglazing (within 9 months of purchase) it was free. Anyone know how much?
> 
> And while I'm at it... Some time ago I found a loose stitch on my Zippy wallet. That one I bought 13 months ago. I've heard conflicting info about repairs being free within 1 year or 2 years, so anyone know how much to fix stitching on a Zippy in case I also have to pay for this one?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edited to add: It will be a few weeks until I can go into a boutique to have them take a look at it. When I've called Customer Service in the past, they told me to bring in the item to have it looked over, so calling again for prices doesnt' really do much good.


 
My daughter's mono zippy was just reglazed (AGAIN) - they charged $78


----------



## madbag

charleston-mom said:


> My daughter's mono zippy was just reglazed (AGAIN) - they charged $78



Thanks *charleston-mom*! I suspected it would be that much. My wallet isn't too bad; I'm just not going to worry about it unless it gets worse. I did go into LV to make an inquiry, but the SA forgot and I never followed up.


----------



## charleston-mom

madbag said:


> Thanks *charleston-mom*! I suspected it would be that much. My wallet isn't too bad; I'm just not going to worry about it unless it gets worse. I did go into LV to make an inquiry, but the SA forgot and I never followed up.


 

No no no!  Don't wait!  If it needs reglazing, spend the money and get it done.  If you get the slightest crack in the canvas, which happens if it needs glazing, they won't repair it at all, ever.  You're done at that point.  If it needs glazing, do it right away.  I can't stress that enough.  All it takes is a little crack and the wallet it ruined and will never be able to be repaired no matter what you are willing to spend.  I have my girls inspect their wallets and purses once a month.  If there is any spot that needs to be glazed, we take them right in.  It's still FAR less than a new wallet.  I look at it kind of like car maintenance.


----------



## madbag

charleston-mom said:


> No no no!  Don't wait!  If it needs reglazing, spend the money and get it done.  If you get the slightest crack in the canvas, which happens if it needs glazing, they won't repair it at all, ever.  You're done at that point.  If it needs glazing, do it right away.  I can't stress that enough.  All it takes is a little crack and the wallet it ruined and will never be able to be repaired no matter what you are willing to spend.  I have my girls inspect their wallets and purses once a month.  If there is any spot that needs to be glazed, we take them right in.  It's still FAR less than a new wallet.  I look at it kind of like car maintenance.



Good point. I figured since it doesn't look like the canvas itself was degrading, more like slightly peeling nailpolish off a fingernail, it didn't warrant immediate attention. I'll have my usual SA look at it next time I can make it in. Thanks again!


----------



## madbag

Called my SA - $115 to reglaze a monogram Sarah Wallet. As for restitching my damier ebene Zippy Wallet, I'll have to bring it in for an accurate price, but she said it would be more expensive than the quote for reglazing the Sarah.


----------



## charleston-mom

madbag said:


> Called my SA - $115 to reglaze a monogram Sarah Wallet. As for restitching my damier ebene Zippy Wallet, I'll have to bring it in for an accurate price, but she said it would be more expensive than the quote for reglazing the Sarah.



That is utterly horrible!!


----------



## Woodranda

Finally got my Recital bag back. They did a beautiful job and threw in a free dust bag to boot. Ok so it took 4 months for the repair, but it was worth it in the long run. I was charged $115.56, including tax.


----------



## Omaha_2072

My Damier Ebene wallet snap broke. Its the version rhat has the coin zippered section in the middle (Sarah or International--not sure which). It no longer latches closed. Ehich drives me NUTS!!! 

Any ideas on the cost to repair or replace the snap? It's the "female" portion of the snap thats broken. The "male" counter part portion works just fine. 

Thanks!


----------



## specme

Omaha_2072 said:


> My Damier Ebene wallet snap broke. Its the version rhat has the coin zippered section in the middle (Sarah or International--not sure which). It no longer latches closed. Ehich drives me NUTS!!!
> 
> Any ideas on the cost to repair or replace the snap? It's the "female" portion of the snap thats broken. The "male" counter part portion works just fine.
> 
> Thanks!



Isn't that always how it works ? The woman always breaks while the man is just fine !!!


----------



## Omaha_2072

I'm so miffed about this darn wallet! Granted I've been using it everyday exclusively for at least 2 years. But I don't live anywhere remotely close to a LV store for repairs. So I will have to ship it out instead. Boooo!!!!



specme said:


> Isn't that always how it works ? The woman always breaks while the man is just fine !!!


----------



## dwong

went to LV store yesterday for my neverfull damier ebene GM,i want to get the lining on top of the bag fixed because since i cinch it most o the time,the leathers starts to scuff..the manager said if they will replace the whole lining,it will cost me 250 canadian..thats a lot..but he also said that my neverfull was fine and its just normal wear and tear..so i went home with my neverfull, i guess i just love my bags a lot so those tiny things like that bothers me..


----------



## alodocios

anyone know if it costs a lot to replace the bottom leather around the bottom of a lockit not the base bottom but the leather that wraps around the bottom.


----------



## candiebear

My speedy monogram 25 handles started to split. I took it in about two-three weeks ago and the manager said he could probably have them glue it and re-glaze it. Just received a call last night that they won't be able to do that and they need to replace the handles. So they're going to replace both handles and the inside pocket (the lining tore somehow) for $200. I thought that was pretty good considering I've seen some people on here say it's double that to replace speedy handles.


----------



## Shoppinmel

PinayRN said:


> I took my bag in the LV shop at Topanga. They charged me $300 for piping repair. Takes about 4-8 weeks they said.



OUCH!  I was thinking around $300 but I was hoping for less.   One bottom corner of my Monty just wore through so the piping needs replacing.  I need to decide if it's worth it or if I should just sell it on Ebay.  Wonder if anyone would buy it.


----------



## justa9url

I went in 10 weeks ago to get the leather trim replaced on my Monogram Neverfull GM at the LV in Holt's Toronto and they did it for free because it was cracking into a huge hole (and considering it was only 6-7 months old). When I asked how much it would've been, she told me $100 CAD. If that's the same thing you're talking about - these price differences are insane. 



dwong said:


> went to LV store yesterday for my neverfull damier ebene GM,i want to get the lining on top of the bag fixed because since i cinch it most o the time,the leathers starts to scuff..the manager said if they will replace the whole lining,it will cost me 250 canadian..thats a lot..but he also said that my neverfull was fine and its just normal wear and tear..so i went home with my neverfull, i guess i just love my bags a lot so those tiny things like that bothers me..


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

anyone know the cost to replace the bottom of a monogram alma the older model without brass feet. i bought one handle are clean lighter tone, trim is decent the bottom has a large water stain. i tried to blend in but just bugs me.


----------



## LV Luvr

I have a stitch that tore on my PTI Wallet.  Anyone ever have one repaired?  Do they need to restitch the entire wallet since the stitching goes all the way around?  Guess I'm going to have to take her in.


----------



## purseladyabc

I had the zipper replaced on my 12 year old Alma, and they only charged me $80.


----------



## alotta

I just called LV costumer service here in Japan a while ago
I asked how much is it to replace handles for a monogram speedy 25
and the very kind Japanese lady answered me that it is 7000yen per handle
then I asked again if not just the handle but including the vachetta that holds the handle and she told me it will cost 14000yen for 1set so if I want to change the whole set of both the 2 handles it is 28000yen 
and I asked another question this time about the zipper pull, she said it costs 3000yen for that and again I told her not only the zipper pull but also the other leather that we can use to hang the key, she said it is also 3000yen

dollar rate as of now is 1USD - 78.43JPY

hope this helps especially to those who lives in JP like me!


----------



## lid

I  have the toiletry pouch 26 & recieved as a gift & its about 20 years old & needs the zipper replaced.any ideas on cost??


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Just called about repairing the snap button closure on my sarah wallet (won't stay closed anymore but been using for 6 yrs +) and was told that the service is complimentary and only takes a few days.


----------



## jaijai1012

lid said:
			
		

> I  have the toiletry pouch 26 & recieved as a gift & its about 20 years old & needs the zipper replaced.any ideas on cost??



I may remember incorrectly but I believe it's free. Just call and ask


----------



## Lovin Louis

It cost me $80 to replace the leather trim at the top of my neverfull mono gm (the trim that goes around the bag at the top) last month. It wasn't covered under warranty because I accidentally sliced the leather trim myself. They just replaced both handles on my speedy b for free under warranty since I just bought it in May and the glaze on the one handle seam was peeling. The SA thought they'd just replace that one handle but when I got it back they had replaced both.


----------



## chikapinku

I was quoted $880 AU to replace all the vachetta on my 2004 MC Alma. Debating getting a new bag instead for that price point.


----------



## All Smiles

I had my Sarah wallet restitched, it was under 5cm in length and it cost me $37AUD for the re stitching, because th stitch had broken it had separated the layers so I also had the edges re varnished and it cost about $148AUD to re varnish my whole wallet. After I got my Sarah wallet back one of the stitches off the other side of the wallet broke but the SA was nice enough to put it in for a complimentary repair because I had only just gotten it back.

I also had a medium agenda which require repairs, again stitching, the layers did separate but due to the constant use and movement of th agenda I opted out of re varnish. Also the binders had come off, that was replaced with new binders and that was free. When I received my agenda back I was Suprised to see that they also lightly re varnished the edge which was separated.


----------



## elnbarr3

I had my Sarah Damier Ebene wallet's edges reglazed or revarnished 2 days ago. It's a complete reglazing all around the edges of my 3-4 y/o Sarah wallet. My SA at Holt's in Bloor Toronto quoted $100 CDN. 

Is that too much? I'll be getting it back in 4-6 weeks. Thinking when it's fixed I'll sell it so I can get a  Zippy Compact wallet in Ebene.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elnbarr3

elnbarr3 said:
			
		

> I had my Sarah Damier Ebene wallet's edges reglazed or revarnished 2 days ago. It's a complete reglazing all around the edges of my 3-4 y/o Sarah wallet. My SA at Holt's in Bloor Toronto quoted $100 CDN.
> 
> Is that too much? I'll be getting it back in 4-6 weeks. Thinking when it's fixed I'll sell it so I can get a  Zippy Compact wallet in Ebene.
> 
> /Jer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



/Sent from my iPhone - Typos are inevitable/


----------



## anothal3v3l23

Searched through but don't think I have found anyone whom has already asked this question. Basically purchased a vintage LV monogram breifcase. Has some wear on the leather (Not the monogram leather). Anyone want to guess a rough estimate for repair? Only payed $600 for the case so honestly not looking to spend an extensive amount. In the case they quote me something over what I paid, I may just go to a leather repair shop and have them place black leather in replacement. I know to some that sounds taboo but what can i say! Thoughts possible answers? All is appreciated.


----------



## sweetiejprinces

I honestly LOVE black against monogram and they have even done it on some men's pieces so I think that is a great idea. No clue on the repair costs but I know they are pricey. They wanted $110 per handle for my neverfull and $72 for the small amount of trim on the top of the Neverfull so I can only imagine what yours would cost. Good Luck


----------



## LV_someday

Whole zipper pull came off the bag. The zipper part attached to the bag seems okay... Any idea if this is reparable and how much it might cost? TIA!!!


----------



## samoran01

I have 2 Louis vuitton Vive Cite GM The one made in France the other one made in USA
the diferences between them unbeliavable,,The USA one so weak light the shoulder strap is thin and you can barely see the date code,very poor.The France one strong ,the shoulder strap is thick double times and stand tall,,I dont understand we are paying a fortune and getting the poor item then France that is not fair ,compare with Made in USA vs Made in France you will not believe your eyes..i have 4 bag i of them made in USA i am trying to not buy from here ......MADE IN USA LV 's are really have poor quality


----------



## yummymayo

LV_someday said:


> Whole zipper pull came off the bag. The zipper part attached to the bag seems okay... Any idea if this is reparable and how much it might cost? TIA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1632522



I'm not sure if you have already taken it to be repaired, but the top half of the zipper pull on my speedy came off so the SA told me it had to be sent out to be repaired. And she estimated it might cost $35 and will take 4-6 weeks. I also had the zipper pull on another speedy repaired and it was free because it was done in store. So I think the cost will depend on whether or not they can fix it in store.


----------



## MommaBear

I dropped off a few things on Saturday for repair. Hope this helps someone. 

Zipper pull replaced on monogram Speedy 35 $25

Reline GM Bucket bag $155


----------



## brklynkgurl

Can anyone tell me if it's cheaper to get it repaired in the USA or France?  We now live in France, but will be visiting the USA.  My sister's purse is the Beverly Monogram pochette just like the one here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...2-/110864840296?pt=Wallet&hash=item19d00f3668

The brass clasp faded and is no longer gold...silver is showing through, and I'd be so embarrassed to carry it if it's fading.


----------



## specme

Does anyone know how much it costs to replace the handles of a mono speedy?
Mine is about 21-22 years old and it's in great shapes except the handles ?
Also if you were to replace the handles would you replace the side tabs ( that are fine and have patina ) or leave them original color ?


----------



## Lilmija_3

specme said:


> Does anyone know how much it costs to replace the handles of a mono speedy?
> Mine is about 21-22 years old and it's in great shapes except the handles ?
> Also if you were to replace the handles would you replace the side tabs ( that are fine and have patina ) or leave them original color ?



I would like to know also; But I feel if I were to only replace the handles it might look off since my speedy is a deep patina; but then again it might be too much to replace all the leather (maybe it would be better to get a new one)


----------



## sweetlove

Does anybody know how much replacing all vachetta on a Noe is? I want to get mine repaired and "renewed" since the vachetta is stained and a bit ugly, but I'm not sure how much it will cost, and the latest reference in this thread was from 2010 (unless I missed something; I'm tired ) Either way I'm sure it'll be cheaper than to buy a new one..


----------



## nellienic

specme said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how much it costs to replace the handles of a mono speedy?
> Mine is about 21-22 years old and it's in great shapes except the handles ?
> Also if you were to replace the handles would you replace the side tabs ( that are fine and have patina ) or leave them original color ?




I just took my mono speedy 30 to LV to have the handles and chaps replaced. It is going to cost $310; $155 for each handle and chap. This was the one located in Bloomies in the Aventura mall in Miami, Fl. Hope that helps.


----------



## midg613

I just got my Alma back from LV.  I had the handles replaced and the total cost was around $250.00.  It was worth it, the bag is still in great condition, but the handles were really nasty.  It was pre-loved (well maybe not the handles) but I got it for a good price.
Before and After pics included


----------



## xoxomeowmixoxo

I have a Bosphore messenger bag that got serious abuse from everyday carrying, the leather trim around the bag has a hole on each side and the leather is dark blue from my jeans.  I was about to give it up and purchase a new one but after seeing your pictures, I am going to take it for leather trim replacement.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MrGoyard

Wow! That looks stunning and a great price! =D


----------



## midg613

WOW!, just noticed that my thread had new life to it.  Actually glad someone commented on how my Noe turned out after the repairs.  Guess what!...I recently had my Alma handles repaired.  The bag was pre-loved, but the handles were not.  So I took it in and it looks really nice.  Before and After pics....


----------



## midg613

Before Pic


----------



## njariesgirly

I asked how much to replace handles on my Totally MM and the part right beneath the straps that holds the bag together. Price is $525 and the piping is another $280! I think that's a bit steep! Might as well just buy a new one!


----------



## twin-fun

Ouch! That doesn't sound right. Maybe check with a different store?


----------



## kel830

Any idea what it might cost to fix a torn credit card slot in a mono French wallet? It is torn right at the stitch line at the top of the slot.


----------



## specme

nellienic said:


> I just took my mono speedy 30 to LV to have the handles and chaps replaced. It is going to cost $310; $155 for each handle and chap. This was the one located in Bloomies in the Aventura mall in Miami, Fl. Hope that helps.



Yes it does ! Thx so much ! 
Quick question ... What's a chap ?


----------



## specme

midg613 said:


> I just got my Alma back from LV.  I had the handles replaced and the total cost was around $250.00.  It was worth it, the bag is still in great condition, but the handles were really nasty.  It was pre-loved (well maybe not the handles) but I got it for a good price.
> Before and After pics included



Did you get the tabs that hold the handles redone also? I can't tell by the pic . 
Thanks !


----------



## nellienic

specme said:
			
		

> Yes it does ! Thx so much !
> Quick question ... What's a chap ?



The chaps are right beneath the handles, they attach the handles to the bag.


----------



## midg613

specme said:


> Did you get the tabs that hold the handles redone also? I can't tell by the pic .
> Thanks !


 
No, the chaps where fine, just the handles needed to be redone.


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Just brought my Speedy 30 in to replace the piping it's gong to cost 210.00


----------



## tattooed lady

First time posting on here. I hope someone can give me some insight. 
I recently inherited a monogram Speedy 30. It's in rough shape though. It's probably going to need to be re-lined and there's cracks in the canvas along the zipper. 
The corners are worn too. Is this stuff that can be fixed? Has anyone had any of these repairs done to their bag and can give me a heads up on how much I'm going to be spending? I'd hate to write it off, it would be nice to have another bag other than my Monogram Bagtinolles Horizontal. Any information is appreciated. 
Thanks!!


----------



## AzahM

Sent my Hampstead for repair. The corner leather got scrap off. Cost $510 to replace all for corners but I only need to replace one corner for $240.


----------



## AzahM

tattooed lady said:
			
		

> First time posting on here. I hope someone can give me some insight.
> I recently inherited a monogram Speedy 30. It's in rough shape though. It's probably going to need to be re-lined and there's cracks in the canvas along the zipper.
> The corners are worn too. Is this stuff that can be fixed? Has anyone had any of these repairs done to their bag and can give me a heads up on how much I'm going to be spending? I'd hate to write it off, it would be nice to have another bag other than my Monogram Bagtinolles Horizontal. Any information is appreciated.
> Thanks!!



As far as I know you can fix or replace the handles piping zipper zipper pull ( all hardwares &  leather) except for cracking canvas. Take your bag and LV will let you know the total cost.


----------



## smileglu

$220 to replace both straps of Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene


----------



## stellab

Brought my vintage (circa early 80s) sac plat to my local lv for repairing a worn through chap. Total cost to replace all the chaps and both handles (so the leather matches) is $280. It's steep as can be, but I'm hoping it's worth it.


----------



## juulia

Does anyone know if LV will fix stitching in my Eva and NF? I have some fraying issues with them, but it's just because of wear, they are getting a bit old. I was thinking of getting them re-stitched if possible before the stitches fall completely apart, so not quite yet. 

I think I need the stitching redone on my DE NF's other handle (I think this fraying has happened because of friction when the other handle is on top of the other) and Eva has fraying in the seam that is rubbing against my body when I carry it on the longer strap. You know the one that attaches the zipper on the backside of the bag. 

I'm not looking for a exact cost, but it would be nice to know if anyone else has had the same problems and if LV will fix the stitching, and in what kind of price range would we be talking about for stitching repairs?


----------



## vcuartsybec

anyone know how much it might cost to have a bucket gm relined???


----------



## MommaBear

I had a gm bucket relined in Austin TX store in May for $155


----------



## Phillyfan

Sorry if this is a stupid ? but when you replace vachetta handles - does it not match shade of the vachetta not replaced? I imagine the new handles will be much lighter like when you buy a brand new bag.


----------



## stellab

The handles on my sac plat were fine - and had a really lovely patina. But my SA said I needed to have all the leather bits replaced so they'd match. 

Question - how do you know when a piece needs to be reglazed? I'm trying to baby my Josephine wallet as much as possible because I'm so hard on my things.


----------



## suemb

Hokaplan said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid ? but when you replace vachetta handles - does it not match shade of the vachetta not replaced? I imagine the new handles will be much lighter like when you buy a brand new bag.



Yes, that is the case -- new vachetta will look the same as, well, new vachetta.... 

Thus, unless you replace all of the vachetta, the leather will likely be mismatched.  However, several TPFrs have posted about "tanning" certain leather parts and covering the parts that you don't want to get darker so that the vachetta will look somewhat closer in shade.


----------



## angelm15

Hello!

I'm not sure if this have been answered already or not 

I have a year 2001 mono pochette with the handle and tab pretty worn and very very dark.

I got a quote that a new tab is $35 usd and the strap is $83 usd 
But I don't know if they will fix it if it is made in Spain and not the u.s.a 

Does anyone know if that is true or it doesn't matter???


----------



## NWGal

angelm15 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm not sure if this have been answered already or not
> 
> I have a year 2001 mono pochette with the handle and tab pretty worn and very very dark.
> 
> I got a quote that a new tab is $35 usd and the strap is $83 usd
> But I don't know if they will fix it if it is made in Spain and not the u.s.a
> 
> Does anyone know if that is true or it doesn't matter???



As long as it's authentic it doesn't matter where it's made.  They will repair it.


----------



## angelm15

NWGal said:


> As long as it's authentic it doesn't matter where it's made.  They will repair it.



That's great to know! But once they replace the tab on the pochette would it still say made in Spain or made in USA 

It would be weird though with USA tab and the date code showing it's from Spain hmmm oh welllll


----------



## NWGal

angelm15 said:


> That's great to know! But once they replace the tab on the pochette would it still say made in Spain or made in USA
> 
> It would be weird though with USA tab and the date code showing it's from Spain hmmm oh welllll



I'd assume they'd replace it with the made in spain.


----------



## AshTx.1

SofieR said:


> Does anyone know how much it cost to replace handles and piping on a popincourt Haut?



I realize this is over a year old, but did you find out the answer to your question?

I am wondering the same thing as I am looking at getting a pre-loved Popincourt Haut, but most of the bags I see have the edges really worn. I am wondering also how much it would cost to replace the piping.


----------



## dwong

do you guys have any idea how much to fix this wallet?


----------



## phelie

This should be no definitive answer. .


----------



## sperkins921

Anyone know what the expected cost to repair the zipper on a Speedy 40 would be? This is an oldie, as the lock is #209 and is the old style with the LV within a circle. Anyway, there's not a rip in the leather, it's actually the cotton material that lines either side of the zipper has come un-stitched from the leather itself.

Also, has anyone had the bottom trim (not the bottom you rest it on, but that goes around the bottom of the bag) on a medium Alma before? My bag is from 1994, but has developed scuffs in that area.

Thanks all!


----------



## JadaStormy

angelm15 said:


> That's great to know! But once they replace the tab on the pochette would it still say made in Spain or made in USA
> 
> It would be weird though with USA tab and the date code showing it's from Spain hmmm oh welllll


This does happen. So be prepared. It really depends, I think if the repair happens here it _might_ say made in USA. I'd ask first. 

Check out LV rescue club. I think this where someone mentioned their repair had a different "made in" tag from when they purchased it.
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-lv-rescue-club-195246.html


----------



## Pearlv

Does anyone know the cost to replace both strap on casa tote


----------



## sperkins921

So I have called every LV in my area. I've read here on posts before that the boutiques will occasionally have keys for locks and even if you're replacing a lock sometimes you get lucky and they have a key to your lock and will open it for you. I'm being spoken to as if I have asked the SA if they have antlers growing out of their ears. Surely I can't be the only person who has a bag that they have a lock on and don't want the lock cut off the bag? I get that I can buy a new lock and key, that's not the issue. Just would like to keep the lock (it's vintage and in good shape) and don't want to risk the bag becoming ruined in the process. 

Is this something the boutiques no longer have or was it just a fluke that the various boutiques had keys to those people's locks?

also, many of you mentioned getting the brass zipper pulls replaced in store, often for free. Not a one of the boutiques I called said they do it in store. All said I'd have to send the bag (an Alma) out for repairs and pay a fee.

What gives?


----------



## Michelle97

I just purchased a pre-loved mono zippy wallet. It is in pristine condition with the exception of both zipper pulls having some scratches on them. I took them to my local lv store and they couldn't fix it in the store because their repair specialist recently quit but would send it out to California to have both pulls replaced for me, free of charge.


----------



## sperkins921

Michelle97 said:


> I just purchased a pre-loved mono zippy wallet. It is in pristine condition with the exception of both zipper pulls having some scratches on them. I took them to my local lv store and they couldn't fix it in the store because their repair specialist recently quit but would send it out to California to have both pulls replaced for me, free of charge.



Maybe that is the situation. Maybe there is one repair specialist for this whole metro area? We have 3 boutiques and 1 inside Saks that I can think of quickly within 50ish miles. I just figured one of those stores would give me a different answer. All were like "no, you have to bring us the bad, we'll look at it to tell you the cost, and then we'll send it out"

I just wanted to make sure I wasn't wayyy off base with my request.


----------



## LVbaobao

Hello,

The LV boutique inside South Coast Plaza located in Costa Mesa, CA quoted me $105 to replace the handle for a Looping MM purse.  Ironically, it would have cost $140+ to have the existing handle restitched at $35 per 5 mm and I need about 1 cm of work done for each side or $70 x 2 = $140.  So I decided to replace the handle altogether and start the patina process over.   

Hope this helps!


----------



## Btyoli

Has anyone had the short handles of a Siracusa GM replaced?  I'm thinking of doing that, since they are pretty worn out the rest of the bag is in great shape. Looks pretty new. But the handles are very soft and the edges are no longer covered with the red paint. (not sure what you call that ). I purchased pre loved.


----------



## Btyoli




----------



## louisluver10

Hi I have a epi leather mabillion backpack..
Its falling to shambles the leather loops that hold the rings and straps are breaking and about to rip ! how much do you think those cost to fix? and maybe replace the hardware ! the brass lock is starting to loose colour.. its old


----------



## suecloset

I called up lv singapore for full replacement of speedy 30 leather included zip, he said it can go up to S$500 or S$600.

Btw anyone know how much delightful MM handle will cost me if i wanna change the handle?

Thanks


----------



## Btyoli

Just took in my Siracusa GM.  The SA told me just the strap replacement was going to be $210 for both.   I asked if the price ever goes up she said because its a repair, price doesn't go up. Btw I took it to the Valley Fair LV in Santa Clara. She told me it would take 4-6 weeks to get it back.


----------



## TheAnaVega

LVbaobao said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> The LV boutique inside South Coast Plaza located in Costa Mesa, CA quoted me $105 to replace the handle for a Looping MM purse.  Ironically, it would have cost $140+ to have the existing handle restitched at $35 per 5 mm and I need about 1 cm of work done for each side or $70 x 2 = $140.  So I decided to replace the handle altogether and start the patina process over.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Do you have a goo SA at that location?


----------



## blackcatplus

Any good shoe repair person can give you an estimate.  When i first purchased, i went to the repair store to give me an idea of how much repairs and general cleaning would cost.  I tend to be hard on straps.  Once a year i do a maintenance check with them and it makes it so much easier to spot things before they are a problem.


----------



## vcuartsybec

do you think it would be cheaper to buy a pre-loved speedy and have all of the leather replaced or buy a new one???


----------



## Venus55412

I was wondering if anyone's replaced all the leather on the popincourt. I bought a used bag on eBay and the seller said she was quoted $100 for the handles and another 100 for the piping. It seems cheap compared to some of your other quotes.


----------



## AshTx.1

Venus55412 said:


> I was wondering if anyone's replaced all the leather on the popincourt. I bought a used bag on eBay and the seller said she was quoted $100 for the handles and another 100 for the piping. It seems cheap compared to some of your other quotes.



I really would like to know the answer as well! I asked the same question a little while back, but didn't get an answer yet. Please let me know if you find out!


----------



## JadaStormy

vcuartsybec said:


> do you think it would be cheaper to buy a pre-loved speedy and have all of the leather replaced or buy a new one???



I considered doing this, it's almost the same to buy new. Plus replacing all the vachetta means you have to wait 4-6 weeks before you can even use the bag.

Another option is find a really nice pre-LVoed one that's no more than 2 years old and you don't have to replace anything. Or someone who is selling a bag they bought in 2012, and you save a bit off retail.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Lovin Louis said:
			
		

> It cost me $80 to replace the leather trim at the top of my neverfull mono gm (the trim that goes around the bag at the top) last month. It wasn't covered under warranty because I accidentally sliced the leather trim myself. They just replaced both handles on my speedy b for free under warranty since I just bought it in May and the glaze on the one handle seam was peeling. The SA thought they'd just replace that one handle but when I got it back they had replaced both.



This is great to know... I have  a 6 year old bag that needs new vachetta.  Thank you!!!


----------



## benswife2007

The SA told me if you replace all leather it is 60 percent what the bag cost .


----------



## Venus55412

SofieR said:


> Does anyone know how much it cost to replace handles and piping on a popincourt Haut?


Does anyone know how much it is to replace the leather on the poincourt


----------



## peacelovekate

I have a Neverfull GM. It's pretty new so no patina yet but each of my kids left a little wet mark on the vachetta lining around the bag. I'm curious if anyone knows how much it is to replace it. I know it's not a *huge* deal, but if it's not too expensive, I'd like to get it done before the handles start to change color so they'll both be even. If it's too much, I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## peacelovekate

peacelovekate said:


> I have a Neverfull GM. It's pretty new so no patina yet but each of my kids left a little wet mark on the vachetta lining around the bag. I'm curious if anyone knows how much it is to replace it. I know it's not a *huge* deal, but if it's not too expensive, I'd like to get it done before the handles start to change color so they'll both be even. If it's too much, I'm not going to worry about it.


Just called the 5th ave store in NYC. He gave me a ball park estimate of $200.


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

Has anyone recently had a Petite Bucket lining replaced? (I've read the whol thread and the only mention was from early 2011).

I also have a Pochette as well that the zipper pull has come off (I do have the metal pull) and the strap has come "unglued", not cracked or anything like that...I've attached a pic of that...the brass also is "rubbing off" to a silver. Any guesses on if this can all be repaired and ball park estimate?

My closest LV is probably Chicago-metro area. Thanks so much for any guidance!


----------



## junqueprincess

oldfashionedgrl said:


> Has anyone recently had a Petite Bucket lining replaced? (I've read the whol thread and the only mention was from early 2011).
> 
> I also have a Pochette as well that the zipper pull has come off (I do have the metal pull) and the strap has come "unglued", not cracked or anything like that...I've attached a pic of that...the brass also is "rubbing off" to a silver. Any guesses on if this can all be repaired and ball park estimate?
> 
> My closest LV is probably Chicago-metro area. Thanks so much for any guidance!


I had my Grande Bucket lining replaced last year and it was $120. But prices have gone up. I thought I got a bargain, as they also replace the top rim of leather. I placed it in the window with the dust bag pulled almost all the way up to get the new valchetta tanned up.


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

junqueprincess said:


> I had my Grande Bucket lining replaced last year and it was $120. But prices have gone up. I thought I got a bargain, as they also replace the top rim of leather. I placed it in the window with the dust bag pulled almost all the way up to get the new valchetta tanned up.



Thank you that was so helpful.


----------



## alainebelle

Hi any idea how much it would cost to replace all lining on a milla mm? It has patina-Ed and I prefer it to be white on an azur.


----------



## socialite007

Interesting that some are being told they have free repairs for a year, I had my LV Neverfull GM for only 2 WEEKS when the side "cincher" leather strap broke, and I was charged $95.00 to get it replaced, plus it had to be shipped from me to the LV boutique (I don't live close) and then shipped from LV to California. I was without it for 6 weeks.  Sad face.


----------



## kate021105

do lv stores in the philippines offer repair?


----------



## nikki337

Does anyone know how much it cost to have accessory pouch relined ? Mine is peeling and sticky, due to high humidity.


----------



## suemb

nikki337 said:


> Does anyone know how much it cost to have accessory pouch relined ? Mine is peeling and sticky, due to high humidity.




Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure LV will not repair that.  Apparently, some people have received replacement pouches in the past, but don't think they do that anymore -- at least didn't happen for me when I took in my GM bucket and the accessory pouch for repair a few years ago (to the Century City LV store).  So, in my case, I just peeled off the entire inside sticky lining so that it only has the soft felt-like cotton fabric that is the underlying layer of the canvas.  It took a while to peel every bit off (had to use a strong tape to pull the old sticky liner out), but now it is completely usable...


----------



## nikki337

suemb said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure LV will not repair that.  Apparently, some people have received replacement pouches in the past, but don't think they do that anymore -- at least didn't happen for me when I took in my GM bucket and the accessory pouch for repair a few years ago (to the Century City LV store).  So, in my case, I just peeled off the entire inside sticky lining so that it only has the soft felt-like cotton fabric that is the underlying layer of the canvas.  It took a while to peel every bit off (had to use a strong tape to pull the old sticky liner out), but now it is completely usable...



Thank you for the info! I might just do that if they won't repair it  (I called Hollywood & Highland LV and was told to bring it in, who knows, I'm keeping my fingers crossed )


----------



## Venus55412

Venus55412 said:


> Does anyone know how much it is to replace the leather on the poincourt


I took my very worn popincourt to get an estimate in replacing all the leather on the bag. The estimate was 2/3 of the current retail price, which came to $800. Very expensive.


----------



## susiana

kate021105 said:


> do lv stores in the philippines offer repair?



Yes, they do the repair.


----------



## love_pretty

Hi babes!

I'm new to this forum and have been reading actively especially on repairing of lv and dior bags.

I have a doting sister and she gave me many branded bags which she don't really use now and passed it down to me. Out of the many, there were 3 bags that were passed down few yrs ago but because I was still very young at that time and didn't know how I should take care of them (sis also assumed I should know it) and only until recently I took a look at the bags and realised they were all infested with moulds! I believe because I stopped using them for a few yrs and kept them in my wardrobe for too long without proper cleaning and airing.

I have googled and read loads of information on restoration and cleaning. At first, I thought of spending some money for professional services to clean them but then again I thought, rather than cleaning (which they couldn't assure me that they are going to be removed thoroughly, there will still be stains) or recolouring (I hate it if the colour comes off after some time and sense of touch will be altered), why not spend some more money to replace or the leather? I know some would rather spend the money on a new bag but I really love them and they are not part of the lv collection anymore. Pls correct me if I'm wrong. So what do you think?

Btw, my lv bag is popincourt and dior vintage monogram saddle bag. I'm living in Singapore and have contacted the respective boutiques to see if they are able to do a refurbishment. They said its possible but for quoting of prices can only be made when I bring the bag down for assessment. 

Rather than just replacing the problems areas (handles and tags) I might as well change everything cause the trimmings already had patina set in. It would look weird for having the bag with different stages of patina.

You can tell that I seem to have made up my mind to revamp the whole bag but can someone who had sent their popincourt in for whole leather replacement, how much did it cost or anyone who has gone though it with other lv bags?


----------



## vcuartsybec

oldfashionedgrl said:
			
		

> Thank you that was so helpful.



In August I paid 140 to have my gm relined


----------



## EmilyXLC

I went into the Nashville boutique at the Green Hills Mall & got an estimate on having the front hardware on my Hudson replaces.  It was a little over $100 a piece; it was a lot cheaper than I was expecting!

I am taking it back up there at the end of this month to have it sent off.  : )


----------



## bbybrook02

I can't believe I spent that much on the Artsy only to keep reading that it most likely won't or can't be fixed!  I'm heart broken... I purchased my dream bag 15 months ago and in my opinion it shouldn't be cracking.


----------



## vcuartsybec

Anyone know how much new straps would be for a bucket gm?


----------



## Tianvu

love_pretty said:


> Hi babes!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and have been reading actively especially on repairing of lv and dior bags.
> 
> Btw, my lv bag is popincourt and dior vintage monogram saddle bag. I'm living in Singapore and have contacted the respective boutiques to see if they are able to do a refurbishment. They said its possible but for quoting of prices can only be made when I bring the bag down for assessment.
> 
> Rather than just replacing the problems areas (handles and tags) I might as well change everything cause the trimmings already had patina set in. It would look weird for having the bag with different stages of patina.
> 
> You can tell that I seem to have made up my mind to revamp the whole bag but can someone who had sent their popincourt in for whole leather replacement, how much did it cost or anyone who has gone though it with other lv bags?




Another user mentioned that it would cost her 2/3 of the cost of the popincourt to replace all the leather which is about $800. It would not be worth it to have it all replaced. Check the purseforum to research about cleaning services. I know you said you looked online but there may be others on the purseforum who had luck with getting purses with mold cleaned. Good luck!


----------



## lizaariani59

just called lv boutique,they said for the buckle replacement will cost about 150 usd.


----------



## angelm15

Does anyone know much it would be to replace both handles on Neverfull  mm Ebene? In usd?


----------



## tnguyen87

angelm15 said:


> Does anyone know much it would be to replace both handles on Neverfull  mm Ebene? In usd?



How long have you had it for? I had mine for three months and had bad cracks so they replaced it for free!


----------



## angelm15

tnguyen87 said:


> How long have you had it for? I had mine for three months and had bad cracks so they replaced it for free!



I've had it for few years now .. Way past free replacement but it's starting to peel pretty bad now :rain:


----------



## Boojee

Does anyone know if lv in taipei offer repair or replacement for the interior lining of a bucket bag? And how much is it?


----------



## njariesgirly

I was quoted $210 for new straps for my Luco Tote.


----------



## bellsbells

Hi all. I'm looking at a used Speedy that has the brass zipper broken from the bag. The detached zipper is included and still has the leather pull part on it, but the brass part will need replacing/reattaching to the zipper glider. Anybody know if this a complicated/expensive repair? Thanks!


----------



## MyMyMy

nikki337 said:


> Does anyone know how much it cost to have accessory pouch relined ? Mine is peeling and sticky, due to high humidity.




Is it in Leather or Cnavas? It cost me 210 to reline a Tiaga Leather Toiletry Pouch 26. I am wondering why is it so high to do this?

Does anyone kow what they were lined with? Is it leather inside as well?

TIA


----------



## Kristysanchez

Hi all, I'm new to posting here! Can someone please help me. I have had my neverfull DE for over a year and my handles have just started cracking and peeling. Since my warranty is up, will they charge me to repair the straps? If so, how much would it cost to repair? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Kristysanchez

angelm15 said:
			
		

> I've had it for few years now .. Way past free replacement but it's starting to peel pretty bad now :rain:



Hi, I just posted here and noticed you have the same problem. Did you ever find out what LV will do for you? Did you have to pay for replacements?


----------



## suemb

I took in my mono key pouch/cles to the LV store yesterday to ask about the cost to reglaze the top edge of the canvas (around the zipper).  The SA quoted me $105.  I decided not to do it since that would be about 50% of the price of buying a new one.


----------



## Goorimi

Gah!  I can't believe this happened already!  I've barely had this bag for 2 months...  The strap bent a little and THIS is what happened...







I dunno if I can deal with it like this, especially when it's still practically brand new.  It reallyyy gnaws at me, I'm not usually bothered by things like this, but this...  Is just horrendous.    I think I'll be popping by the boutique in my mall a.s.a.p. to see what they can do about this, with my receipt in hand.


----------



## tnguyen87

Goorimi said:


> Gah!  I can't believe this happened already!  I've barely had this bag for 2 months...  The strap bent a little and THIS is what happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if I can deal with it like this, especially when it's still practically brand new.  It reallyyy gnaws at me, I'm not usually bothered by things like this, but this...  Is just horrendous.    I think I'll be popping by the boutique in my mall a.s.a.p. to see what they can do about this, with my receipt in hand.



That happened to me within three months and I had it fixed for free!


----------



## Goorimi

tnguyen87 said:


> That happened to me within three months and I had it fixed for free!



Haha, if I could get it repaired I would never, ever let my handles sag again.  Well, I'll give it a shot~ Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## tnguyen87

Goorimi said:


> Haha, if I could get it repaired I would never, ever let my handles sag again.  Well, I'll give it a shot~ Live and learn, I guess.



I hope you're able to get it repaired!


----------



## Goorimi

tnguyen87 said:


> I hope you're able to get it repaired!


Thanks, me too.  If not, it's not the end of the world!  I still quite love my bag, but even my boyfriend noticed the creases in the leather, which made me a little upset.  It's my first LV, so I guess I just wasn't aware of how to properly store it when not in use.  My fault, but boo!  I've got nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## Tianvu

pritty1979c said:


> I repaired my Epi Noir Madeleine PM two years ago because my cat chewed the handle. So, back then, they charged me $60 but they endedup replacing both, to make sure there would not be any difference on the leather and they still charged me $60. But I know if I had to repair both, they would have charged me $120.
> 
> I took a Blu Epi Riviera to redo the interior. It was a week ago. They quoted me $710. Too much! I returned the bag
> 
> I just called them to ask if they would still change the lenses on my Sunglasses because it's pretty scratched they quoted me $105.00 It's for the Obsession Carre Landscape.




I brought my Epi Riviera into the southern california Louis Vuitton and was quoted $1260 to reline the interior and that it would take 4-6 weeks. However the workers at the repair center gets holiday time off so if I were to leave it, expect that it would take 6 weeks. She recommended to come back early January if I did not want to wait that long.

Regardless, I am completely shocked at the price! I know they will have to restitch the purse but I can get a new purse for $1260! 

I contacted Artbag for them to reline the interior and they estimated it would cost at least $350 but they would be able to replace it with leather. The original lining is the Vuittonite which is like vinyl. I know that it would be great to have a new interior but to have it replaced at Louis Vuitton it is incredibly high!


----------



## stitchnqt

Tianvu said:


> I brought my Epi Riviera into the southern california Louis Vuitton and was quoted $1260 to reline the interior and that it would take 4-6 weeks. However the workers at the repair center gets holiday time off so if I were to leave it, expect that it would take 6 weeks. She recommended to come back early January if I did not want to wait that long.
> 
> Regardless, I am completely shocked at the price! I know they will have to restitch the purse but I can get a new purse for $1260!
> 
> I contacted Artbag for them to reline the interior and they estimated it would cost at least $350 but they would be able to replace it with leather. The original lining is the Vuittonite which is like vinyl. I know that it would be great to have a new interior but to have it replaced at Louis Vuitton it is incredibly high!



Hi, I'm very curious...what is "Artbag" ?? Thanks!!


----------



## Tianvu

stitchnqt said:


> Hi, I'm very curious...what is "Artbag" ?? Thanks!!



Artbag is a handbag repair service based in NYC. If you do an "artbag" search in the forum you will see other members have had their bags repaired by them. They repair designer bags like Chanel, Gucci, Prada, etc.

They were mentioned in an article about handbag repairs here: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303822204577464560359298488.html


----------



## stitchnqt

Tianvu said:
			
		

> Artbag is a handbag repair service based in NYC. If you do an "artbag" search in the forum you will see other members have had their bags repaired by them. They repair designer bags like Chanel, Gucci, Prada, etc.
> 
> They were mentioned in an article about handbag repairs here: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303822204577464560359298488.html



I wonder if they would repair my speedy's piping cheaper than LV? The corners have worn through.


----------



## Tianvu

stitchnqt said:


> I wonder if they would repair my speedy's piping cheaper than LV? The corners have worn through.



I have never contacted them about piping. It does hurt to contact them. You can bring it into LV for a free estimate. In the meantime, email artbag and then see which one is cheaper. Good luck! Also post on what happens which would be useful for other members who might be interested in repairing piping.


----------



## danagarcia

Any thoughts how much to replace all vachetta on multicolore milla ??


----------



## Linsbug17

Tianvu said:


> I brought my Epi Riviera into the southern california Louis Vuitton and was quoted $1260 to reline the interior and that it would take 4-6 weeks. However the workers at the repair center gets holiday time off so if I were to leave it, expect that it would take 6 weeks. She recommended to come back early January if I did not want to wait that long.
> 
> Regardless, I am completely shocked at the price! I know they will have to restitch the purse but I can get a new purse for $1260!
> 
> I contacted Artbag for them to reline the interior and they estimated it would cost at least $350 but they would be able to replace it with leather. The original lining is the Vuittonite which is like vinyl. I know that it would be great to have a new interior but to have it replaced at Louis Vuitton it is incredibly high!



Hi!  I have the same problem with my Riviera with the entire lining becoming so sticky that you can't even use it.  I called into my LV store in Columbus, and they estimated a new lining would be between $100 and $200 dollars.  Over 1200 is ridiculous!


----------



## stitchnqt

Tianvu said:


> I have never contacted them about piping. It does hurt to contact them. You can bring it into LV for a free estimate. In the meantime, email artbag and then see which one is cheaper. Good luck! Also post on what happens which would be useful for other members who might be interested in repairing piping.



Artbag said it would be about $150+ to replace the piping. I haven't called LV about it yet, with the holidays...I have just put it on hold. Once all the festivities are over, I will send it to one or the other to be fixed.


----------



## crazyaboutnails

Does anyone know how much it is to replace buttons on wallets? I have a key holder and my vernise elise which are a few years old and both buttons are severely scratched.


----------



## AnaVeronika

I changed the whole vachetta on my Speedy 30 monogram. The cost was 405 euros (the new bag is about 560 euros). They said I have to wait 8 to 10 weeks but it was finished in 3 weeks. I left my bag in Vienna, Austria LV store and it was sent to Paris for repair. I am very happy with the result and the bag looks brand new now.


----------



## 2006miumiu

I was quoted $140 to fix a piece of leather (about 1" x 4") which holds the chape for the handles on my Icare. The leather broke and the bag is less than a year old. 
Btw, can I use Lv gift card to pay for repair? Thanks


----------



## cynergyfit

I will be taking my Multicolor Noir Pochette Cles in for repair next week.  I purchased pre-loved and it was just missing that piece of hardware (good price).  I can't imagine them not being able to repair it in the store but wondering if they will charge me for the hardware but it seems like most people haven't had to pay for zippers....any comments?


----------



## Himeko057

cynergyfit said:
			
		

> I will be taking my Multicolor Noir Pochette Cles in for repair next week.  I purchased pre-loved and it was just missing that piece of hardware (good price).  I can't imagine them not being able to repair it in the store but wondering if they will charge me for the hardware but it seems like most people haven't had to pay for zippers....any comments?



Lv won't charge you to replace the metal clip or the zipper tab. Those are both considered free repairs and can be done in store.


----------



## Ponews

I just got a call (finally) from LV in Chevy Chase Maryland.  My Lg Looping handle and zipper pull replace is done.  Took over two months but they have been wonderful about calling me with updates.  My zipper is a older one so they had to wait for it from France, guess they don't work most of December.

Anyway, new handle, $105, zipper pull - gratis, no sales tax.  As they had it so long they aren't charging me for shipping 

I bought the purse years ago on Ebay and have taken good care of it, sales lady when I was there was impressed.  Handle wasn't that bad but it was sagging a little from over-loading the bag and I wanted a fresh handle, cheaper than buying a new purse!

After talking with her about repair costs whenever I buy a used LV on eBay I will pick a design that only has leather handles and no piping, it makes repairs cheaper and you can end up with a almost new purse.

Can't wait to get my bag next week.


----------



## Ponews

Ponews said:


> I just got a call (finally) from LV in Chevy Chase Maryland.  My Lg Looping handle and zipper pull replace is done.  Took over two months but they have been wonderful about calling me with updates.  My zipper is a older one so they had to wait for it from France, guess they don't work most of December.
> 
> Anyway, new handle, $105, zipper pull - gratis, no sales tax.  As they had it so long they aren't charging me for shipping
> 
> I bought the purse years ago on Ebay and have taken good care of it, sales lady when I was there was impressed.  Handle wasn't that bad but it was sagging a little from over-loading the bag and I wanted a fresh handle, cheaper than buying a new purse!
> 
> After talking with her about repair costs whenever I buy a used LV on eBay I will pick a design that only has leather handles and no piping, it makes repairs cheaper and you can end up with a almost new purse.
> 
> Can't wait to get my bag next week.


Got my bag in the mail today.  Impeccable work.  They replaced the zipper pulls on both the top and inside and even included a new dust bag.

I know LV is always good but the service I got at the Chevy Chase store was stellar, it took a while but they couldn't help the delay of the part. 

My bag looks new, I have already had people ask me if that is a new style, go get yourself a used Large Looping, replace the handle and you'll have a new bag that looks relevant today!


----------



## shinymagpie

alotta said:


> I just called LV costumer service here in Japan a while ago
> I asked how much is it to replace handles for a monogram speedy 25
> and the very kind Japanese lady answered me that it is 7000yen per handle
> then I asked again if not just the handle but including the vachetta that holds the handle and she told me it will cost 14000yen for 1set so if I want to change the whole set of both the 2 handles it is 28000yen
> and I asked another question this time about the zipper pull, she said it costs 3000yen for that and again I told her not only the zipper pull but also the other leather that we can use to hang the key, she said it is also 3000yen
> 
> dollar rate as of now is 1USD - 78.43JPY
> 
> hope this helps especially to those who lives in JP like me!



I was told it would cost 35000 yen to completely replace all the leather on my Speedy 25 in Japan. That was a few months ago.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Does anybody know the cost to replace all of the vachetta on a Keepall 50 w/strap? I found a damaged one but I have a feeling the cost of replacement would still be too much.


----------



## jiko

BagsNBaubles said:


> Does anybody know the cost to replace all of the vachetta on a Keepall 50 w/strap? I found a damaged one but I have a feeling the cost of replacement would still be too much.


i think u pay 2/3 of the price of the bag if i'm correct. correct me if i'm wrong ppl.


----------



## EmmieB

I'm hearing good stories in this thread! 
How do you approach a SA with this kind of question? I hate to bother people and waste their time especially if I'm not making a sale or complaining about an obvious defect.


----------



## tnguyen87

EmmieB said:


> I'm hearing good stories in this thread!
> How do you approach a SA with this kind of question? I hate to bother people and waste their time especially if I'm not making a sale or complaining about an obvious defect.



I called my local LV store a few days in advance and asked for a quote for my Roses Speedy. I was okay with the price so I came in a few days later to drop it off. Very happy with the results after I picked it up.


----------



## ccbest

crazyaboutnails said:


> Does anyone know how much it is to replace buttons on wallets? I have a key holder and my vernise elise which are a few years old and both buttons are severely scratched.



I have the same problem I will go to store tmw see if they can replace it


----------



## louisluver10

Hi Does anybody know how much it would cost to repair my epi mabillion ?
I need a new lock, probably a better zipper and new leather straps because where they loop together is falling apart. Well pretty much a whole revamp of the key holder aswell.


----------



## LexiLouboutin

Hello everyone!
This my very first post in the forum but have been actively reading in here for a while now. Just got my first LV, preloved Trevoli GM and I'm absolutely in love. You wouldn't believe the price I got on it and I'm still to new to post pics I think.

Has anyone ever got the inside lining redone on theirs? Any idea of the cost. Any PF members know a helpful SA in Northern California??? San Francisco, Roseville, Palo Alto, Santa Clara stores?   

Thanks for the help


----------



## Elliespurse

LexiLouboutin said:


> Hello everyone!
> This my very first post in the forum but have been actively reading in here for a while now. Just got my first LV, preloved Trevoli GM and I'm absolutely in love. You wouldn't believe the price I got on it and I'm still to new to post pics I think.
> 
> Has anyone ever got the inside lining redone on theirs? Any idea of the cost. Any PF members know a helpful SA in Northern California??? San Francisco, Roseville, Palo Alto, Santa Clara stores?
> 
> Thanks for the help



Hello and welcome!

For recommended SA:s see this thread in the LV Shopping section: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/worldwide-sas-recommendation-671836-27.html#post23859091


----------



## VuittonMadame

Repair costs are offered when you bring in your item to a store for repair. Only then during the process of registering the product for the repair will a price show up and from there they will quote you and you may decided from that point whether or not you wish to proceed. You do not pay until the repair comes back.
All items have a 1 year manufacture defect warranty, and the repair itself has a 1 year warranty


----------



## loni1090

I just had a petite bucket lining replaced for $140. I brought it in with the dust bag and they replaced my old dust bag with a new one. But the dust bag is made in India! I wish I had my old dust bag back, but the new one fits it better. 

They replaced my speedy 25 zipper pull for free. I am thinking of changing the handles, but did not ask the cost.

They can only tell you the price when you bring it in. They cannot even quote you over the phone


----------



## LexiLouboutin

Thanks you ladies for the help!! 

*UPDATE* 

I brought my Tivoli GM in (to Roseville, California location) to get a new zipper head and zipper pull and my bag is from 2008 and they still did it for free. Decided to revamp it a bit and got the entire inside lining re-done and it was $175. Think it's going to be well worth it.

Although I have one of the earlier made in France editions my bag had the "sparkly" interior that some tivoli owners have mentioned before so I wonder if it will be the same. Hmm..?
4-6 we shall see


----------



## rickyrouxy

Sombody nows how much does it cost to replace lining on my epi cosmetic pouch because it's all sticky and leaving black tar on everything... I can't use it like this! Please help

Thanks


----------



## MidnightSky

rickyrouxy said:


> Sombody nows how much does it cost to replace lining on my epi cosmetic pouch because it's all sticky and leaving black tar on everything... I can't use it like this! Please help
> 
> Thanks



This would depend on which cosmetic pouch you have. In some models the lining is fused to the exterior leather so it is not always possible to change. If you rub the lining a bit with your finger you should be able to feel if it is fused or not (if it's a separate lining you will be able to feel it moving). If the lining is separate then it should be replaceable. I would suggest to take it to the store to get a quote though as the cost can be influenced by a number of things.


----------



## EmmieB

Has anyone replaced the lining on a neverfull before?
What's the protocol if the handles crack after the 1 year warranty?


----------



## theweimsmom

I just got a quote to replace the strap of the Epi Soufflot pouch.  $70


----------



## amesbegonia

In Nov 2012 I sent my Medium Agenda in Damier Ebene to have it's edges reglazed.  Nothing had split or cracked but the glaze was pretty worn.  They did it for $105 USD and it took about 6 weeks.   I'm 4 hrs away from an LV so I had to send it to them 1st, they sent it to California, and then it went back to the store and then mailed back to me.  So... it may be less time for someone else.  I think I sent it the week b4 Thanksgiving and got it back right before New Years.
They did a good job - it's completely sealed and has a ton of years left in it.  
I don't know however if they reglazed the whole canvas (all around, back cover, front cover, edges, etc) or if they just did the edges.  I'd love to know that...


----------



## Epiphany30

tnguyen87 said:


> That happened to me within three months and I had it fixed for free!


 
Oh my, is this a common issue with the Neverfull? I was hoping to purchase it in the future.


----------



## Epiphany30

My tivoli GM has a watermark on the strap that is bothersome. It is a nice honey patina color, but I don't want to use wipes to attempt to blend it with the remaining vacehetta. I prefer to replace the handles, but I might have to replace all of the vachette to match the new handle, which seems costly. Does anyone have an idea of the cost? 

Thanks.


----------



## Power

Anyone had their totally straps replaced recently? Cost? Thank you.


----------



## innocent smilez

Does anyone know how much it would cost to fix the piping on a speedy 25? As well as a cleaning? My poor speedy is in need of a thorough cleaning & the outside piping broke today. 

 Also, for how long it would take? Any help would be great! 

Thank you!


----------



## rainymoments11

Is there a way to help with water marks on leather?


----------



## Tzarina

I had the lining of my Luco replaced. It cost £205 ($308) and was worth every penny.

I remember reading that Louis Vuitton would not repair bags with cracked/damaged canvas but they took her in and worked their magic.


----------



## Witsenhausen

Do you think it would be expensive (more than 300&#8364 to replace ALL the leather from a vintage *MARLY purse *? Thanks


----------



## Azucar

innocent smilez said:


> Does anyone know how much it would cost to fix the piping on a speedy 25? As well as a cleaning? My poor speedy is in need of a thorough cleaning & the outside piping broke today.
> 
> Also, for how long it would take? Any help would be great!
> 
> Thank you!




Lv does not clean, you can replace vachetta ( handles, tabs) and piping, in Europe it was 400 before last  price increase


----------



## Unlimit

Monogram Tivoli GM piping replacement on one side cost $280 usd and takes approximately three weeks to get notify by LV to pick up the bag after finished.


----------



## Shooby

I've learned my lesson the hard way. Once a bag is damaged or in need of repair- REPLACE it. It rarely looks the way it did when new.


----------



## forespec

Shooby said:


> I've learned my lesson the hard way. Once a bag is damaged or in need of repair- REPLACE it. It rarely looks the way it did when new.


 
Sometimes if you attached to your bag you should ask for an estimate but if the damage is big it is like you said its smarter to just replace it


----------



## kristinreiley

can anyone help me and tell me how much and if this can be repaired?!!! this bag is less than 6 months old. I was crying at the nail salon when the polish lid wasn't on the bottle and this happened. I'm panicked! HELP!!!


----------



## Meaghanb123

kristinreiley said:


> can anyone help me and tell me how much and if this can be repaired?!!! this bag is less than 6 months old. I was crying at the nail salon when the polish lid wasn't on the bottle and this happened. I'm panicked! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159525



I'm fairly certain you will have to replace the entire bag as the damage is on the canvas. Leather can be replaced but not canvas


----------



## kristinreiley

thank you I'm going today to see what they say! if they can't fix it I am going to try a shoe repair who said they've gotten ink out of the bag. I'm so sad


----------



## Tabbscat

Anybody know and idea of cost to reglaze a four key holder?  It is the vernis if that makes a difference


----------



## Gaolga

flipbarbie said:


> I went to the Louis Vuitton in Santa Clara, CA buying my mono cles. I figured since I was there, maybe they can look at my Damier Speedy because my handles were starting to peel, from sweat and carrying it around all the time. The SA asked me when I bought my purse, I told her June 21st 2009. She told me that I was in luck, since it's within a year that I bought it, I was able to get my handles repaired for free, since it's under warranty still. Well, that's what the SA told me. All I had to pay was the 16 bucks shipping fee to ship it to my house, since I don't live close the the LV boutique. I don't know how much it would have been to replace the handles if I would have brought it in later.



I am so interested in this topic of the warranty... cause I asked in France the past year and they clearly stated *they don't offer any warranty on their articles*


----------



## yif3n

Not sure if this is already mentioned somewhere on the forum, but does anyone know if LV will repair the zipper and key ring on a cles?  And also, how much?  Thanks!


----------



## specme

yif3n said:


> Not sure if this is already mentioned somewhere on the forum, but does anyone know if LV will repair the zipper and key ring on a cles?  And also, how much?  Thanks!



Yes they will fix them both. I had the key ring replaced free of charge at the boutique but I've heard the cles  has to be sent away for the zipper to be fixed and I don't know the cost of that ! Sorry


----------



## LoveViolet

kristinreiley said:


> can anyone help me and tell me how much and if this can be repaired?!!! this bag is less than 6 months old. I was crying at the nail salon when the polish lid wasn't on the bottle and this happened. I'm panicked! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159525



I had paint scratched on my vernis alma. I thought I had to replace to whole leather piece but LV repair took it to the back did something and came out looking brand new!

I guess my advice it to take it in and see what they say


----------



## Markxmikesmom

kristinreiley said:


> can anyone help me and tell me how much and if this can be repaired?!!! this bag is less than 6 months old. I was crying at the nail salon when the polish lid wasn't on the bottle and this happened. I'm panicked! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159525



OMG!! 	 
Did the nail lady do it ?


----------



## LoVeinLA

kristinreiley said:


> can anyone help me and tell me how much and if this can be repaired?!!! this bag is less than 6 months old. I was crying at the nail salon when the polish lid wasn't on the bottle and this happened. I'm panicked! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159525



So sorry this happened.  Update us on what LV can do for you.


----------



## etoile_30

kristinreiley said:


> can anyone help me and tell me how much and if this can be repaired?!!! this bag is less than 6 months old. I was crying at the nail salon when the polish lid wasn't on the bottle and this happened. I'm panicked! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159525



So sorry that happened to you. If the nail technician did it I would have a serious word with them and depending what they come up with perhaps seek expenses. 

Hope LV can make her good as new


----------



## cat1967

kristinreiley said:


> can anyone help me and tell me how much and if this can be repaired?!!! this bag is less than 6 months old. I was crying at the nail salon when the polish lid wasn't on the bottle and this happened. I'm panicked! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159525



I don't know how this can be repaired, I wouldn't advise doing it yourself but I would have a serious talk with the manager of the nail polish salon and demand a refund.


----------



## louisrl

So sorry about ur bag... Bring to the shop and ask if they can do something about it......


----------



## psulion08

How much is a lock and key set from the boutique? I have been looking on ebay and they are upwards of $50? Is that a little much?

Nevermind...I just called my local boutique and they are $38. I will just get them from the boutique when I take my speedy in.


----------



## jaijai1012

I'm starting to look around for a preowned Chantilly. Most of them seem to have sticky pockets, anyone know the cost to replace the pocket?


----------



## kisekioox

Does anyone know how much it is for the repair if the leather tab of the speedy on the side is chipped or peeled?


----------



## _lovelyaac

Very Helpful!


----------



## ChiqueChic

I see a lot of bags on eBay with the monogram pattern faded. Does anyone know if Louis Vuitton can do anything to fix that?


----------



## jdavidyan

ChiqueChic said:


> I see a lot of bags on eBay with the monogram pattern faded. Does anyone know if Louis Vuitton can do anything to fix that?


I was thinking the same question. would love to find out too


----------



## lvoe nyc

kisekioox said:


> Does anyone know how much it is for the repair if the leather tab of the speedy on the side is chipped or peeled?


I saw someone say $200 for a chad, one leather tab.   Don't know from experience though.


----------



## jdavidyan

Do you think this mark/scratch on the strep can be repaired? Would LV store take it for repair?


----------



## lu3m

kristinreiley said:


> can anyone help me and tell me how much and if this can be repaired?!!! this bag is less than 6 months old. I was crying at the nail salon when the polish lid wasn't on the bottle and this happened. I'm panicked! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159525



I'm so sorry this happened to you! did you do something to try to clean it up? I can't assure you, but when my room was being painted WHITE PAINT got on my speedy DE, and it took me at least a day to notice it. all I did was cleaning it up with water and tissue and it came right off! I understand nail polish is different, but maybe you should be fine puting a little bit of nailpolish remover on a cotton and doing it carefully... 
but yeah it's been a while, I guess you already tried something! update us please, it's good to know what to do in case this happens


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The strip of leather around the top of my DE Neverfull came unglued at the seam on both the outside and inside and ripped from the stitching on the outside. If I take it to LV will they charge me to repair it or do they consider that a defect and will fix it for free?


----------



## ShariLee

I just picked my wallet for reglazing last night(took 1 month) Ugggh look at this spot.  Do you think it's a problem.  I didn't notice this when  I picked it up because it had a lump of glaze on the canvas that they said was fine and not noticeable and that I brought it in that way originally!!!!  I wouldn't take it home at that time and 2 days later the repair specialist said they rubbed it out.  It said it was fine when I picked it up last night  but now noticed this.  I don't want to have to discuss another issue- some how  they always make you feel like it's not their fault and put you in the defensive mode.  Anxiety and negativity - 2 words that don't go with a Louis Vuitton.  What do you think? The thought of having to hash this out is making me sick!!!


----------



## KStyleG

A zip of my vintage Speedy 25 came off.  My local LV boutique repaired it for free.  My SA told me that it is a simple job and their in house repair department can fix it.  If it was more complicated repair, it would have to be shipped to France and I would have been charged for it.  I was very happy about their great service.  They are always so helpful.


----------



## KStyleG

ShariLee said:


> I just picked my wallet for reglazing last night(took 1 month) Ugggh look at this spot.  Do you think it's a problem.  I didn't notice this when  I picked it up because it had a lump of glaze on the canvas that they said was fine and not noticeable and that I brought it in that way originally!!!!  I wouldn't take it home at that time and 2 days later the repair specialist said they rubbed it out.  It said it was fine when I picked it up last night  but now noticed this.  I don't want to have to discuss another issue- some how  they always make you feel like it's not their fault and put you in the defensive mode.  Anxiety and negativity - 2 words that don't go with a Louis Vuitton.  What do you think? The thought of having to hash this out is making me sick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2185634



I am sorry that this happened to you.  Of course you can take it back and express your concern.  They will have to make this right.


----------



## ShariLee

Thank you for your response KstyleG- do you see the problem in the pic too? Worth the battle?


----------



## KStyleG

ShariLee said:


> Thank you for your response KstyleG- do you see the problem in the pic too? Worth the battle?



I would take it back and ask them to rectify it.  Good luck.


----------



## etoile_30

I took my bucket GM into the Edinburgh store at the weekend for relining and a rivet replacement. Relining = £82 and rivet = £20. Glad the repair prices haven't ballooned in size in the last while.


----------



## disoon

Piping for trevi pm quoted at $265 Canadian


----------



## kate1988

hi l need some help
my Eugenie wallet its 5 years old now and need new zipper pull and change of snap button in the front
l don't live near Louis Vuitton store it has to be sent off to them,any ideas how much that will cost?


----------



## dougdz1

Tzarina said:


> I had the lining of my Luco replaced. It cost £205 ($308) and was worth every penny.
> 
> I remember reading that Louis Vuitton would not repair bags with cracked/damaged canvas but they took her in and worked their magic.


omg i do hope so the canvas on my speedy 35 is ripped badly and i hope they would be able to fix it!


----------



## shop874

I have a epi carry on suitcase and some of the locks have broken off and there are a few scratches on the front. Would that be free or how much would it cost and how long would it take for the repair? Also I'm missing the keys and cover for the suitcase. Thanks for the help!


----------



## raphine71

The zipper pull of my speedy is already soft, I'm afraid it will fall off soon, I wonder how much it would cost to have it replaced


----------



## faorine

I fixed my mom's alma rivet before - they charged me $38 per rivet.


----------



## klusz

* Hi, I'm reposting this from the keepall club thread, not sure which one is more appropriate:

'm happy to join the keepall club. I just got a preloved black epi  keepall bag. It's 17 years old so it had some issues, but I've already  dealt with hardware cleaning, looks great and shiny, leather looks  great. The only problem I'm having is a heavy musty smell from the  inside. I'm very picky about the smell, so it's extremely annoying. I've  already studied all the threads with possible remedies and I'm  obviously going to try them, but I'm pretty sure the smell is too bad at  this point, so the question is, do any of you have any idea how  expensive it is with LV (in California) to replace the lining? It's a  black 45 epi keepall.


----------



## cumberbitch

I accidentally got baking soda on pretty much ALL of the Vachetta leather on my Neverfull Azur MM and it turned the vachetta BLACK. Like pitch black.  It's really disgusting and I'm so sad I feel like crying... why was I so stupid?! 

And I barely got it three months ago for my birthday in April.  with normal daily wear the corners of the vachetta trim is all dirty and gray and faded... I don't even abuse it at all - just nornal use daily.  It should be much more sturdy than this, right?  Maybe the quality isn't as great as I hoped.

So I want to just sell it for whatever it can sell for and get a new one in replacement... so I'll probably lose 300-400 dollars. But my boyfriend (who bought it for me for my birthday) really wants me to get it repaired. Does anyone know how much it is to get ALL of the vachetta on the neverfull replaced? :cry:


----------



## MJDaisy

hi all. my speedy handles have seen better days. they're starting to crack! How much is it to get repaired/replaced? I am on a budget so the cheapest route possible is best.

ETA: Thank you!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My SA quoted me $180 to replace both handles on my Speedy 25 yesterday, $280 for all four tabs and the two handles, and $520 for every bit of vachetta on the bag.


----------



## Camaro Chic

cumberbitch said:


> I accidentally got baking soda on pretty much ALL of the Vachetta leather on my Neverfull Azur MM and it turned the vachetta BLACK. Like pitch black.  It's really disgusting and I'm so sad I feel like crying... why was I so stupid?!
> 
> And I barely got it three months ago for my birthday in April.  with normal daily wear the corners of the vachetta trim is all dirty and gray and faded... I don't even abuse it at all - just nornal use daily.  It should be much more sturdy than this, right?  Maybe the quality isn't as great as I hoped.
> 
> So I want to just sell it for whatever it can sell for and get a new one in replacement... so I'll probably lose 300-400 dollars. But my boyfriend (who bought it for me for my birthday) really wants me to get it repaired. Does anyone know how much it is to get ALL of the vachetta on the neverfull replaced? :cry:



It shouldn't be very much. There's not a lot of vachetta on it. I'd definitely go that route instead of replacement; they're over $900 now


----------



## cat1967

+1


----------



## SurgicalGirl

Could anyone please tell me if they know how much approximately it woul
Be to replace this piece on a speedy b 35?


----------



## PrincessCedes

I took my mono speedy 30 to the LV on herald square I was charged 500+ plus tax to have the handles & piping replaced.


----------



## cat1967

PrincessCedes said:


> I took my mono speedy 30 to the LV on herald square I was charged 500+ plus tax to have the handles & piping replaced.


Jesus that's a lot of money.  Congrats what can I say.  At least now you have your bag fixed!


----------



## forespec

SurgicalGirl said:


> Could anyone please tell me if they know how much approximately it woul
> Be to replace this piece on a speedy b 35?



Camaro chic said she paid 280 for 2 handles and 4 tabs (the leather piece that attaches the bag to the handle) if the handles are 180 I assume all 4 would be 100 so one might be around 25?


----------



## hennic

I have a mc Speedy 30 LV... The screws on the corner pieces came off and are scratch. Does anyone know how much it will cost to replace the screws???


----------



## kyttee

Anyone have any idea how much/or if it's even possible, to replace ALL leather parts on a Keepall 55 (no straps)? Or if it would be better for me in the long run to just sell it on ebay and spend some extra money to buy a new one (with straps)?


----------



## cat1967

kyttee said:


> Anyone have any idea how much/or if it's even possible, to replace ALL leather parts on a Keepall 55 (no straps)? Or if it would be better for me in the long run to just sell it on ebay and spend some extra money to buy a new one (with straps)?


I don't know exactly how much it costs but I think someone in here said it cost 280 euros to change the handles of a Speedy???  Check it out.  I think it would be wiser to sell it and buy a new one.


----------



## forespec

I asked today and they have a list with all bag models and pieces to repair and prices. The SA told me that a speedy 25 handles are 130$ if I remember correctly


----------



## connito

Does anyone know how much it would cost or would it be free to replace the key pouch hook?

Do they replace the tarnished zipper for free?


----------



## raphine71

I need a zipper replacement since 1 zipper tooth is gone, I wonder how much it would cost


----------



## raphine71

It actually makes no difference coz the zipper still closes and opens fine since its at the end, it's just an eye sore


----------



## Detski54

Delightful pm:
strap- $115 Aud
Leather trim- $300 Aud


----------



## helene20

Louis Vuitton in Montreal told me that to replace the lining of my petit bucket is $150 plus taxes.

If I want the two pockets inside replaced and one zipper it would be an extra $150 plus taxes.

Too expensive for a lining that becomes sticky over the years.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

cumberbitch said:


> I accidentally got baking soda on pretty much ALL of the Vachetta leather on my Neverfull Azur MM and it turned the vachetta BLACK. Like pitch black.  It's really disgusting and I'm so sad I feel like crying... why was I so stupid?!
> 
> And I barely got it three months ago for my birthday in April.  with normal daily wear the corners of the vachetta trim is all dirty and gray and faded... I don't even abuse it at all - just nornal use daily.  It should be much more sturdy than this, right?  Maybe the quality isn't as great as I hoped.
> 
> So I want to just sell it for whatever it can sell for and get a new one in replacement... so I'll probably lose 300-400 dollars. But my boyfriend (who bought it for me for my birthday) really wants me to get it repaired. Does anyone know how much it is to get ALL of the vachetta on the neverfull replaced? :cry:


 
I've heard LV typically charges half the cost of the bag to replace all the vachetta.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Tzarina said:


> I had the lining of my Luco replaced. It cost £205 ($308) and was worth every penny.
> 
> I remember reading that Louis Vuitton would not repair bags with cracked/damaged canvas but they took her in and worked their magic.


 
Wow! They repaired the cracked canvas? Does it look obvious?


----------



## shinymagpie

helene20 said:


> Louis Vuitton in Montreal told me that to replace the lining of my petit bucket is $150 plus taxes.
> 
> If I want the two pockets inside replaced and one zipper it would be an extra $150 plus taxes.
> 
> Too expensive for a lining that becomes sticky over the years.



That's outrageous. The lining is replaced in one piece, which includes the pockets. In the US, this costs about $150 for the Petit bucket.


----------



## helene20

shinymagpie said:


> That's outrageous. The lining is replaced in one piece, which includes the pockets. In the US, this costs about $150 for the Petit bucket.



This is what I told them. She said it's the same price in US and Canada. I was very upset about it.


----------



## Minks4All

I just got my monogram Clefs zipper replaced completely and it cost me $35! Plus my Damier Ebene Josephine Wallet had cracking sides and they sent it out or free. I thought I should have gotten a new one since it was under a year?


----------



## Minks4All

Has anyone had the wallets starting to crack in under a year?


----------



## sachina

Minks4All said:


> I just got my monogram Clefs zipper replaced completely and it cost me $35! Plus my Damier Ebene Josephine Wallet had cracking sides and they sent it out or free. I thought I should have gotten a new one since it was under a year?



May I ask which boutique did you replace your zipper at?  I live in Southern CA...and thinking of replacing my mono pochette zipper.  TIA!!


----------



## theweimsmom

helene20 said:


> Louis Vuitton in Montreal told me that to replace the lining of my petit bucket is $150 plus taxes.
> 
> If I want the two pockets inside replaced and one zipper it would be an extra $150 plus taxes.
> 
> Too expensive for a lining that becomes sticky over the years.


I thought they replaced the bucket lining with the tan microfiber cloth and not that vinyl?  Would it be worthwhile to do it if it is another material?  Just asking...?


----------



## SurgicalGirl

Has anyone ever done work on a galliera? Im looking to replace the handle, the leather where the rings attach, the trim and also the leather piece under the front plate, thanks!


----------



## icyflows

Hi,

Just wondering whether anyone replaced the lining for LV petite bucket recently?
Specifically in South Coast Plaza or OC/LA area.
Please let me know how much it cost.

Thanks


----------



## MichelleSinHk

I replaced one piece of vachetta on the corner of my estrella mm. It cost me hkd4850 (usd650).  It was a total waste of money because now all the corners have got water marks but I am not going to spend 4 times that amount fixing it again!


----------



## MichelleSinHk

Continued from above post: the bag only costs about aed5000+ or hkd13,000 (on my credit card) or less than USD1800. But the repair cost of each piece vachetta is 1/3 the price of the bag! The Lv canvas and hardware is worth nothing. 

I have never had such a lousy quality bag before and this is comparing with many other premier designers bags like Chanel, Bv, Valentino, ysl, ferragamo or fendi! 

The first replacement was within 3 months of purchasing this brand new at the Lb boutique in Dubai while on holiday.
The watermarks are so ugly! It has only been 6 months since buying the bag and I just want to trash it!
I don't think I will ever buy another Lv again! This is way too hard to maintain!


----------



## preeaah

Does anyone know how much it will cost to replace the long strap on a samaur bag?

Thanks!


----------



## TashaLV

Hi ladies I went to have all the leather replaced on my Cerises speedy and I was quoted $560 + tax. They tried to convince me to do just the handles but I am very oc with my bags and don't think I could deal with color difference . Just the handles would have been $140.


----------



## njariesgirly

Power said:


> Anyone had their totally straps replaced recently? Cost? Thank you.



I was quoted over $525 last year for my MM. I sold it instead.


----------



## LVobsessed415

How much is to get the interior coin zipper pull replaced on a monogram zippy wallet? Mine is heavily chipping.


----------



## Keys3

Zipper pulls are still Complimentary as of Aug 2013 in Boston at least. I got a quote for the Speedy Handles at $120 each. They were willing to reglaze if I got all my leather tabs replaced for free! The lady that helped me though was not very friendly (Mika) but her co workers are the best!


----------



## etoile_30

Got a quote for replacing all vachetta on my mono Neverfull GM - £375! Yikes! Think I'll go for a new one soon!


----------



## ming387

Anybody know the cost to repair a tear on leather parts of a Damier Geant Eole 60? 

The leather strap area on the handle is about to tear off.

Thanks.


----------



## spoiledwify

Has anyone re glazed there wallet ? If yes how much would it be cost? Ty


----------



## Uthra11

SurgicalGirl said:


> Could anyone please tell me if they know how much approximately it woul
> Be to replace this piece on a speedy b 35?


Hey, someone on the forum had mentioned that it costs $35. I am also looking to get that part replaced. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ShariLee

spoiledwify said:


> Has anyone re glazed there wallet ? If yes how much would it be cost? Ty



Zippy wallet quote  was $140 three weeks ago.


----------



## caramilkle

Got quotes for 2 of my bags today...

Neverfull MM: Leather handles = $115/handle, Leather Trim Binding = $76

Black MC Alma PM: Leather handles = $115/handle, Leather Chaps = $115/handle, Leather Base & Rivets = $415, Entire Bag = $1,060

Neverfull is in for repair, then my MC Alma will be


----------



## Konicek007

Today in London New Bond Street:
My Trocadero 30 Mono will eventually need to replace the strap, so they told me £145 for the vachetta strap only, and if I will be needing also the base of the strap-where its attached to the bag-£225.
I paid £90 for the bag itself..


----------



## AnVic

Sharing:  I asked how much for re-stitching and re glazing of Elise wallet $475 SGD ($375 USD). Re glazing only $190 ($148 USD). FYI.


----------



## COA345

Asked for a quote on my vertical batignolles, and it was AUD225 for each handle, and AUD115 for the side buckle strap.


----------



## redrose3793

Does anyone know how much it would cost to fix this key pouch? I just about cried when it ripped and I don't want to get rid of it for sentimental reasons lol


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Does anyone know if LV will replace damaged vachetta on a discontinued bag? I have a vintage Sac Souple 35 with cracked and peeling vachetta. The canvas is perfect, though. I really love this bag, but the vachetta makes it look bad.


----------



## Northshore

Hi, everyone!
I am new to the forums, but am a long time Louis Vuitton fan. I just retired a petit bucket bag...was a dummy and attached a ribbon (was a pediatric cancer awareness ribbon, at least) to one of the straps and it wore the leather through to the threads!!! And this happened just as the Vuittonite was almost done peeling out of the bag...sigh. I don't know how this can be fixed, other than trying to find two new straps, so they both match.

I also have a large bucket bag, and other assorted Louis items. I look forward to talking with you all, some kindred spirits are always nice!


----------



## Toby93

Keys3 said:


> Zipper pulls are still Complimentary as of Aug 2013 in Boston at least. I got a quote for the Speedy Handles at $120 each. They were willing to reglaze if I got all my leather tabs replaced for free! The lady that helped me though was not very friendly (Mika) but her co workers are the best!



They are still free as of Sept 2013 in Canada too!


----------



## LuxLife84

Hi everyone..

Newbie here, but wanted to add to the list...

I inquired Aug 2013 to replace entire zipper on Pegase 55 Damier Graphite and was quoted $420.00

I also inquired Aug 2013 to replace button (the top piece that normally gets rubbed off after a while) on Origami DE wallet and was quoted $35.00

Both quotes came from Troy, MI store

Hope this helps


----------



## Charla10

I just took in my Speedy 30 and it was 210 to replace the piping on both sides. I also had the piping on my Trevi GM replaced as well and that was $350.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The strip of leather around the top of my DE Neverfull came unglued at the seam on both the outside and inside and ripped from the stitching on the outside. If I take it to LV will they charge me to repair it or do they consider that a defect and will fix it for free?



Just in case anyone is having a similar problem, I finally took my bag to LV and they are replacing the strip of leather for free


----------



## needmoreCC

Hey guys,
I recently received a pre-loved epi wallet, but it is rather dirty and ripped at the corners. Does anyone know if LV can fix this and approx. how much it would cost? TIA! 
http://imgur.com/a/m0RhT (hoping this link works)


----------



## forespec

hy,

just wanted to update I was at lv today and my SA informed me that for 580$
you can replace the entire leather in the following bags: speedy 25, alma pm and bucket pm


----------



## FlossinDiva

Anyone know how much a petit bucket lining costs if it is a total loss inside? Like all the pockets are sticky, the zipper is sticky and white stuff rubbing on the rim? it's bad...


----------



## FlossinDiva

Oh and another question, if you melted the outside of part of your canvas like a small area, not all the way through the bag, does that mean the bag would have to be totally redone outside? I can't see how else it could be repaired?


----------



## caramilkle

FlossinDiva said:


> Oh and another question, if you melted the outside of part of your canvas like a small area, not all the way through the bag, does that mean the bag would have to be totally redone outside? I can't see how else it could be repaired?


The can't repair canvas


----------



## Pandaemonium

forespec said:


> hy,
> 
> just wanted to update I was at lv today and my SA informed me that for 580$
> you can replace the entire leather in the following bags: speedy 25, alma pm and bucket pm




At least for the Speedy 25, it would make more sense to sell it as-is second hand and put the money toward one in much better shape, pre-loved.

Kind of ridiculous, if you ask me.  If they're going to make things that fall apart in a couple of years and cost -that- much to repair, then why are people still buying these brand new?


----------



## forespec

Pandaemonium said:


> At least for the Speedy 25, it would make more sense to sell it as-is second hand and put the money toward one in much better shape, pre-loved.
> 
> Kind of ridiculous, if you ask me.  If they're going to make things that fall apart in a couple of years and cost -that- much to repair, then why are people still buying these brand new?



For the bag defense I have to say that my speedy is about 19 yo and I keep it only for sentimental reasons - personally I wouldn't replace everything it is practically 2/3 of a new bag. On the alma however replacing the bottom with feet one sound nice but again the pricing is very not understandable to me


----------



## nakedsphynx1

Hi all, 
I just wanted to let everyone know I brought my Mono Speedy 30 into the boutique in International Mall in Tampa, FL to have my zipper pull replaced. While there I inquired about replacing the handles and tabs. The price is still $280 plus tax. My speedy is 23 years old and the zipper pull was still free to replace  Also I said I wanted to purchase a new lock and keys and that I had misplaced my sleeper bag and could I possibly purchase another one for my speedy. (took a chance) My SA said she would go and get me a lock and keys and sleeper. She returned and gave them to me. No charge  I was pleasantly surprised. She was really great!!! My bag will take a week for the zipper.I guess the gentleman that does repairs in house wasn't in so she just said it would take at the most a week. I'm still thinking about the handles. I'm really OC about my vachetta and don't know if I could live with the color difference lol. Anyhow I just wanted to let everyone know. Take care


----------



## samoXenina

cost to replace zipper on mono cles is $35 as of yesterday


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Does anyone know the price on fixing a wallet snap? Purchased a preloved perforated wallet and the snap doesn't snap if you know what I mean.  Apparently this is a common problem with the perforated wallets? Thanks for any input.


----------



## forespec

it's complemantry (most times)


----------



## boyoverboard

I've just been quoted £20 GBP to replace the zipper on a clés. I was pleasantly surprised - I was preparing myself for it to be far more costly!


----------



## netingale2119

Hi, all

I am new here. Does anyone have any idea of how much to repair a stud on a multicolor mini?

I used the bag for about 1 1/2 months, and sold to a lady recently at $265. She emailed me the bag was perfect the night she received, But on 2nd day, she said one stud on the handle fasten was missing. That is impossible. She said Louis Vuitton store quoted her $400

Please advise. I appreciate your time and help


----------



## forespec

perhaps for the entire handle


----------



## pursedeb

I was just charged $35 to replace the leather snap on my Josephine wallet.


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Thanks for the info. Free or $35 both work for me! :smile1


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Got my wallet snap fixed yesterday for free! Woohoo!


----------



## kelpo13

anyone had ever tried to repair michael damier backpack ?


----------



## Shooby

Best repairs to Louis Vuitton and Bottega: CORDWAINERSNYC.COM. Richie, formerly of Leather Spa is doing his magic at a fraction of the cost. Louis recently quoted $900 to replace straps and binding on my Neverful. I was ready to toss it, when I found Cordwainers. I generally do not believe in major repairs but am so happy I did!


----------



## Stacy31

Shooby said:


> Best repairs to Louis Vuitton and Bottega: CORDWAINERSNYC.COM. Richie, formerly of Leather Spa is doing his magic at a fraction of the cost. Louis recently quoted $900 to replace straps and binding on my Neverful. I was ready to toss it, when I found Cordwainers. I generally do not believe in major repairs but am so happy I did!


 

Wow~for $900 you can almost buy a brand new one!!


----------



## samoXenina

cost to replace zipper on mono pochette accessories $175


----------



## saschabrown

Just received my french wallet repair. New snap and kisslock frame $105. Looks like new!


----------



## dolp_21

I'm quoted for around $usd700 for replacing both the handle n tab for my monty GM as there is fungal growing. This amount is equivalent to 2/3 of a brand new bag.


----------



## lovinmylv

Toby93 said:


> They are still free as of Sept 2013 in Canada too!


I have a yellow speedy (DC).
 Do you guys think that replacing the zipper pull for that bag is also for free??


----------



## forespec

you can call and ask 
but I think they will


----------



## Angie4m

On my MC Alma with the rivets one of them on the handle had come off, this was repaired for £16 GBP which I thought was very, very cheap considering the work needed to re rivet a handle and make it look perfect again


----------



## lovinmylv

Yesterday I went to the boutique to replace the vachetta drawstring for my montsouris. It was 34 euro, about 27 USD. The same drawstrings are used for the Noe's.
HTH!


----------



## angelscry85

I just left the Lenox Mall LV store in Atlanta and was quoted as of (12.17.2013) :

$100=Per set of chaps(2 on each side)
$120=per Handle

for the MC speedy 30. I hope this helps.


----------



## angelscry85

I was called by my SA about my MC speedy 30 that I dropped of on the 17th of Dec that I wanted to have my handles replaced. What I was told is that with the MC speedy they can not just replace the handles they also have to replace the chaps as well which comes to a total of $455. Any repair done like that they also have to make sure the canvas can sustain it being taken apart since that is what they would have to do in order to change them. So $455 for both handles and chaps. If i wanted to change ALL leather on the MC Speedy 30 it would cost $1400. Keybell is $70 but they've given it to me free several times LOL. I took in my mono speedy 35 and for both handles it will cost $140, piping: $210 and if i wanted all leather replaced it would cost $630. Anyway, so they said they can do any repair on most anything as long as it is approved and the canvas,epi,vernis or whatever it is made of is in good condition. Also, price increases don't affect the repair prices.


----------



## TeamHutchens

Do you have to pay when you drop it off or pick it up?


----------



## Angie4m

TeamHutchens said:


> Do you have to pay when you drop it off or pick it up?



I've only paid when I've picked up, however I don't get a quote. I just drop it off, let them send it off and let me know when it's back because if I need it fixed it doesn't matter how much it costs. It needs to be done. 

Maybe if you get a quote you need to pay. I know for my custom order it's 50% up front


----------



## tinabug74

I dropped off a monogram Sarah wallet to have reglazed and two stitches repaired.  They quoted me $140. I offered to pay. SA said to wait until I pick it up because it may be less. She said it definitely wouldn't be more.


----------



## Angie4m

tinabug74 said:


> I dropped off a monogram Sarah wallet to have reglazed and two stitches repaired.  They quoted me $140. I offered to pay. SA said to wait until I pick it up because it may be less. She said it definitely wouldn't be more.



It is so reasonably priced I would expect it to be less


----------



## TeamHutchens

Angie4m said:


> I've only paid when I've picked up, however I don't get a quote. I just drop it off, let them send it off and let me know when it's back because if I need it fixed it doesn't matter how much it costs. It needs to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you get a quote you need to pay. I know for my custom order it's 50% up front




True but good to know if it is worth it but mine are only never full handles Thanks!



tinabug74 said:


> I dropped off a monogram Sarah wallet to have reglazed and two stitches repaired.  They quoted me $140. I offered to pay. SA said to wait until I pick it up because it may be less. She said it definitely wouldn't be more.




Thanks good to know


----------



## lexilex

I have actually experienced that repair or replacement vary from one LV Store to another. I have taken to saving my repair or replacement receipts and bringing them in with me if it is a similar issue.


----------



## dreamlet

Does anyone know the cost to repair or replace the zipper on a speedy 30? I have a 30 year old bag and the zipper has started to pull away from the canvas


----------



## forespec

dreamlet said:


> Does anyone know the cost to repair or replace the zipper on a speedy 30? I have a 30 year old bag and the zipper has started to pull away from the canvas


 
might be complimentry


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone have the current cost of replacing the leather on a speedy 30?


----------



## TeamHutchens

Will they replace a handle on a delightful GM? Since they don't make it anymore.  Ideas on cost? Gonna try to to take her in and see soon


----------



## TeamHutchens

Also.  If you have a MIF will they replace that with another MIF tag or patch?


----------



## TeamHutchens

Ok went to LV this morning.  Dropped my Azur Neverfull MM to get handles replaced 
Handles 105 each
Trim 104

Got quote on my Delightful GM
Handle 105
Handle and 2 Chaps 315
Top trim 140
All leather 935

So when I pick up my Neverfull I will be Getting handle and chaps and top trim only on my delightful   Think it looks dirty thoughts. Afraid if I did all leather I would lose my MIF the lady wasn't sure either


----------



## GinaMil

TeamHutchens said:


> Ok went to LV this morning.  Dropped my Azur Neverfull MM to get handles replaced
> Handles 105 each
> Trim 104
> 
> Got quote on my Delightful GM
> Handle 105
> Handle and 2 Chaps 315
> Top trim 140
> All leather 935
> 
> So when I pick up my Neverfull I will be Getting handle and chaps and top trim only on my delightful   Think it looks dirty thoughts. Afraid if I did all leather I would lose my MIF the lady wasn't sure either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450408


I would leave the delightful alone. The patina is gorgeous. If you think it looks dirty( which it doesn't), then I would try to clean with Lov'in my bags. If you're going to change the leather anyway then you have nothing to lose.


----------



## TeamHutchens

GinaMil said:


> I would leave the delightful alone. The patina is gorgeous. If you think it looks dirty( which it doesn't), then I would try to clean with Lov'in my bags. If you're going to change the leather anyway then you have nothing to lose.




Aww thanks. That is true to try to clean it worse case get it replaced like I planned. I had tried some magic eraser on a part under the strap, worked good but seemed to dry it out a lot


----------



## viktor

dreamlet said:


> Does anyone know the cost to repair or replace the zipper on a speedy 30? I have a 30 year old bag and the zipper has started to pull away from the canvas


It could be complimentary... depending on your SA or store? Brough my mom's Alma in to replace the zipper a boutique inside Bloomingdale's and they sent it out and did it for free.


----------



## CoolestCat

TeamHutchens said:


> Ok went to LV this morning.  Dropped my Azur Neverfull MM to get handles replaced
> Handles 105 each
> Trim 104
> 
> Got quote on my Delightful GM
> Handle 105
> Handle and 2 Chaps 315
> Top trim 140
> All leather 935
> 
> So when I pick up my Neverfull I will be Getting handle and chaps and top trim only on my delightful   Think it looks dirty thoughts. Afraid if I did all leather I would lose my MIF the lady wasn't sure either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450408




Thanks for that  I was just wondering prices for my delightful handle. Can I ask if that's US dollars?


----------



## Angie4m

CoolestCat said:


> Thanks for that  I was just wondering prices for my delightful handle. Can I ask if that's US dollars?



I would assume so as the poster lives in the USA. 

As you reside in the UK it is sent back to France so the price will most definitely be different even working out with an exchange rate conversion. I'm not sure if in America they send it back to France or if they repair them in the US where they make the bags over there.


----------



## sydnrich

Thinking of purchasing a pre-loved mono speedy 30 but zipper pull tab is missing..Any ideas of what the cost maybe to fix it??


----------



## TeamHutchens

CoolestCat said:


> Thanks for that  I was just wondering prices for my delightful handle. Can I ask if that's US dollars?



Yes US Dollars


----------



## LVEnthusiastt

Has anyone gotten the side vachetta on their noe? If so, what would happen to the date code? Cost? TIA


----------



## Toby93

sydnrich said:


> Thinking of purchasing a pre-loved mono speedy 30 but zipper pull tab is missing..Any ideas of what the cost maybe to fix it??



I had my zipper pull replaced for free in August of last year.  I believe it is complimentary for this bag


----------



## reginablair

Anyone know how much to reline a damier ebene cosmetic bag on the inside?


----------



## TeamHutchens

When they do price increases on bags do they increase on repairs also?


----------



## seawitch

i love this thread!!! i have a couple pieces that ive thought about repairing. i cant wait to go back through this thread!!!


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

sydnrich said:


> Thinking of purchasing a pre-loved mono speedy 30 but zipper pull tab is missing..Any ideas of what the cost maybe to fix it??




I've had random zipper pulls replaced for free several times now.


----------



## RebeccaJS

sydnrich said:


> Thinking of purchasing a pre-loved mono speedy 30 but zipper pull tab is missing..Any ideas of what the cost maybe to fix it??


 
I had this replaced for free in the Edinburgh store.  They also replaced the pull on my mono Pochette for free.


----------



## Arielsdream

Does anyone have current pricing for neverfull mm ( mono) to replace : cinch straps. Top trim and straps?


----------



## TeamHutchens

Arielsdream said:


> Does anyone have current pricing for neverfull mm ( mono) to replace : cinch straps. Top trim and straps?




This was on the 4th
Dropped my Azur Neverfull MM to get handles replaced 

Handles 105 each

Trim 104

I think she said the sides were 115 each


----------



## ladysnowwhite

Does anybody know if Louis Vuitton will repair the mesh part of a Sac Chien carrier? Mine has broken in half and it seems like the entire frame on the end of the bag needs replacing. The bag is a vintage 1992 LV Sac Chien 50. Any help or advice? Thanks!


----------



## ladysnowwhite

ladysnowwhite said:


> Does anybody know if Louis Vuitton will repair the mesh part of a Sac Chien carrier? Mine has broken in half and it seems like the entire frame on the end of the bag needs replacing. The bag is a vintage 1992 LV Sac Chien 50. Any help or advice? Thanks!


Took my vintage Sac Plat to Louis Vuitton to get it relined and was quoted $580. The exterior is in perfect shape, but the interior has completely deteriorated. Can't decide if I should make the investment? Thoughts?


----------



## forespec

ladysnowwhite said:


> Does anybody know if Louis Vuitton will repair the mesh part of a Sac Chien carrier? Mine has broken in half and it seems like the entire frame on the end of the bag needs replacing. The bag is a vintage 1992 LV Sac Chien 50. Any help or advice? Thanks!


 
pic?


----------



## ladysnowwhite

forespec said:


> pic?


Here is a pic of the mesh. It's hard to tell, but it is broken in half as is the frame that holds it all together on that end. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ladysnowwhite

Also wondering what it would cost to replace the leather piping around the entire bag? Not the handles or the larger leather strips because they're fine, but the piping is breaking around the edges and I don't want the canvas to get ruined.


----------



## tgooberbutt

FYI - I went to the LV in Bloomingdales, San Francisco. They quoted $175 to replace the lining in my petite bucket. The SAs were shocked at the low price 

They quoted a 6-8 week repair time. I also asked how much replacement straps were, but the replacement straps have been discontinued and are no longer available.


----------



## ladysnowwhite

tgooberbutt said:


> FYI - I went to the LV in Bloomingdales, San Francisco. They quoted $175 to replace the lining in my petite bucket. The SAs were shocked at the low price
> 
> They quoted a 6-8 week repair time. I also asked how much replacement straps were, but the replacement straps have been discontinued and are no longer available.


That's a great price, considering that want nearly $600 to replace the lining of the Sac Plat.


----------



## forespec

ladysnowwhite said:


> Also wondering what it would cost to replace the leather piping around the entire bag? Not the handles or the larger leather strips because they're fine, but the piping is breaking around the edges and I don't want the canvas to get ruined.


 
they can replace any part of the leather from a small piece to a big one
if this model is still produced (which it is) I believe it can be done
relining the inside can be done by a cobler or other pro cheeper
I believe but the other things are lv specialty
good luck


----------



## tgooberbutt

ladysnowwhite said:


> That's a great price, considering that want nearly $600 to replace the lining of the Sac Plat.


I know, right? The sales associates were saying that most repairs would cost at least ~50% of the original bag price.


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

I am soo sad. I just noticed on the bottom of my galliera there seems to be a slight small 1/4 inch line where the canvas appears to be pealing. Does anyone know if this can be repaired?


----------



## kmks

The two straps on one side of my Estrela MM are ripping.  I'm so disappointed   I don't even load it up and I feel like i baby it.  I'm going to try to take it to Manhasset this weekend but if I don't get there, can I take it to the Macy's in Roosevelt Field?  Will they be able to give me a quote?  Thanks

Do I need to put my pictures in photobucket before posting here?


----------



## fashionista1984

The dogleash closure of my LV DE NF GM ripped right off. Anyone ever had this repaired? Im 3 hours from my closest LV store, so idk if I should just take it to my local cobbler instead...


----------



## wilks.ca

Anyone know current pricing for replacing handles on a Mono Speedy 25?


----------



## mumar_k

wilks.ca said:


> Anyone know current pricing for replacing handles on a Mono Speedy 25?



The thread shows around $140 each
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/speedy-handle-replacement-cost-856078.html


----------



## wilks.ca

mumar_k said:


> The thread shows around $140 each
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/speedy-handle-replacement-cost-856078.html



Thanks!


----------



## Louislover10

Does anyone know if there is sales tax on a repair?


----------



## theweimsmom

Louislover10 said:


> Does anyone know if there is sales tax on a repair?


I did not pay sales tax. HTH


----------



## Louislover10

theweimsmom said:


> I did not pay sales tax. HTH



Thank you! I am having my delightful repaired how long does it take? They have had my bag for about. 3 weeks now.


----------



## theweimsmom

Louislover10 said:


> Thank you! I am having my delightful repaired how long does it take? They have had my bag for about. 3 weeks now.


I had the strap from my Epi Soufflot Pochette repaired.  They originally said 3-4 weeks but it took closer to 5 weeks (maybe due a discontinued bag?). They kept me updated with a phone call. It felt like a long time but when it came back looking new, it was totally worth it!

I have a Delightful MM, may I asked what you are having repaired?

Thanks!


----------



## Louislover10

theweimsmom said:


> I had the strap from my Epi Soufflot Pochette repaired.  They originally said 3-4 weeks but it took closer to 5 weeks (maybe due a discontinued bag?). They kept me updated with a phone call. It felt like a long time but when it came back looking new, it was totally worth it!
> 
> I have a Delightful MM, may I asked what you are having repaired?
> 
> Thanks!



I am having all the leather including the piping and a new inside put in my Delightful Gm. I spoke with the store last week and they said it was going to take a little longer they had to order some parts from France.


----------



## rajju077

Anyone knows the price of replacing a leather zipper pull on a speedy?


----------



## SarahLVoe

Does anyone know if it still is around 150 for the glazing to be redone on a ZCW? TIA!


----------



## tgooberbutt

rajju077 said:


> Anyone knows the price of replacing a leather zipper pull on a speedy?



Went and asked today (San Francisco) - it's free to replace both the zipper's slider, and the attached pull-tab with the leather. For both the Speedy 30 and 25.


----------



## tgooberbutt

Got my petite bucket back from repair. Replacing the lining + the leather binding on the rim was $175+tax = $190 in California. They gave me a new dust bag for it as well. The new date code now starts with an "OK"


----------



## tracyjade

I need to have my Artsy Monogram MM O rings snapped back together. where the large ring that holds the handle goes through.. Has anyone ever had that happen?


----------



## rajju077

tgooberbutt said:


> Went and asked today (San Francisco) - it's free to replace both the zipper's slider, and the attached pull-tab with the leather. For both the Speedy 30 and 25.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jijaho

Any idea what the charge would be to replace a broken rivet on a luggage tag?


----------



## scbear00

Hey all!

I have come across a 1980s speedy 30 that is in pretty rough condition but VERY cheap.  I come from the world of vintages hermes and have been treated very well by their repair staff and have overhauled bags for very little.  Any idea how much this might cost? The zippers work, tears in the lining and at the corners and stained handles.


----------



## scbear00

The bag pictured above is $90 btw, if I have to put over $4-500 into it then I will probably just look elsewhere.


----------



## smfjs

It would be a lot to fix it if they would fix it at all. Usually when the canvas is ripped it's better to buy new because the price is the same


----------



## bagcrazy1

scbear00 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I have come across a 1980s speedy 30 that is in pretty rough condition but VERY cheap.  I come from the world of vintages hermes and have been treated very well by their repair staff and have overhauled bags for very little.  Any idea how much this might cost? The zippers work, tears in the lining and at the corners and stained handles.



They probably won't fix it because the canvas is torn.


----------



## Jijaho

Unfortunately, Louis Vuitton won't be able to make any repairs to this bag due to the cracked canvas 




scbear00 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I have come across a 1980s speedy 30 that is in pretty rough condition but VERY cheap.  I come from the world of vintages hermes and have been treated very well by their repair staff and have overhauled bags for very little.  Any idea how much this might cost? The zippers work, tears in the lining and at the corners and stained handles.


----------



## scbear00

Thanks Ladies!  I took a hard pass haha!


----------



## LuvMyLVs808

Just took (03/15/14) my monogram NEVERFULL GM into my local LV store to get an estimate on replacing BOTH shoulder straps, BOTH side straps and the leather that rims the top and this is the break down they gave me...

Shoulder Straps...................$105 EACH
Side Straps..........................$105 EACH
Leather on top rim................$70
Cost to replace ALL leather....$700
(not sure what that (ALL) means considering it cost less to go ala carte?!)

For what I wanted done, it would have cost me a grand total of $490 + tax!!  And I don't even know if that includes shipping.  RIDICULOUSNESS if you ask me!

Hope that helps someone  

Can someone PLEASE tell me how much it cost to re-line a Trousse Demi Ronde cosmetic bag?? OR How to clean out the "stickiness" myself??  Thanks in advance


----------



## Hertzog79

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone knew how much the following would cost for a louis vuitton porte documents
new handles
all 4 corners 
possibly all new leather (I don't see how the handles can be replaced without new leather straps as they are connected)
replacement of 1 inside peeling pocket


----------



## saschabrown

My 2011 Helene wallet is currently receiving a new front snap ($35) and total wallet reglazing ($140). I'm disappointed in the high cost but the wallet is unusable if I don't fix the glazing.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Hi all....


Does anyone know how much it will cost to replace the hardware on my Speedy 30. It got scratched from using a shoulder strap. It's been a while since I have had any repairs done. Don't know whether I should just live with it, but after seeing what a new one costs, I thought it would be better to fix.
Thanks.


----------



## starbucksqueen

4/6/2014 
Went to LV boutique and inquired about this . If they have to replace the "rings" or hardware attaching the handles on a Speedy 30, it's $35USD per handle. There are four, so it would be $140 for all. (Tax would be additional.) I wouldn't need to replace the entire handle. Those were $100USD each.


----------



## DysonDilemma

I'm getting the handle replaced on my GM Looping.  The SA said to email the store with pics.  Much easier than bringing it in.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

Does anyone have a UK repair cost for the NF GM in DE for the handles and the trim around the top? 

Thank you


----------



## dizzy lizzy

I got a quote to have the handle and tubes of my Damier Pegasse 50 luggage replaced and it is around USD 141.  I was so relieved thinking it will cost more.


----------



## Bags_4_life

I just called client services to ask for a quote on relining a toiletry pouch 19 - they said £200! It's £210 for a new one!!  they also said it would be £60 to replace the zipper pull. Does anyone have any recent experience with replacing the lining on a toiletry or cosmetic pouch?


----------



## Saraja

Looking to replace zipper on Cabas Mezzo, guesses on cost? Thanks.


----------



## bickyi

Does anyone know how much it would cost to repair the hardware on a Vernis Thompson Street? On mine, the two metal pieces on the side are turning silver, but surprisingly the buckle in the middle is still in perfect shape. I have no idea what causes the selective transformation...

Its a pity because otherwise, this is a very pretty bag (no color transfer and the inside is immaculate), but now it's just sitting in my closet.


----------



## fightdirrty

Just dropped my baby off at my local LV store for a spa treatment (piping replacement, $210). I've had my Speedy 30 monogram for 6 years, and the sales girl seemed very impressed by it's good condition. 

She even let me try the larger ebene damier make up bag on, which should be an upcoming birthday gift. I fits perfectly in my Prada promenade bag, so I can't wait to own that.


----------



## Bags_4_life

LuvMyLVs808 said:


> Just took (03/15/14) my monogram NEVERFULL GM into my local LV store to get an estimate on replacing BOTH shoulder straps, BOTH side straps and the leather that rims the top and this is the break down they gave me...
> 
> Shoulder Straps...................$105 EACH
> Side Straps..........................$105 EACH
> Leather on top rim................$70
> Cost to replace ALL leather....$700
> (not sure what that (ALL) means considering it cost less to go ala carte?!)
> 
> For what I wanted done, it would have cost me a grand total of $490 + tax!!  And I don't even know if that includes shipping.  RIDICULOUSNESS if you ask me!
> 
> Hope that helps someone
> 
> Can someone PLEASE tell me how much it cost to re-line a Trousse Demi Ronde cosmetic bag?? OR How to clean out the "stickiness" myself??  Thanks in advance


Hi, I just posted this in the lv repair club...

I've had great success with a toiletry pouch 19 which I purchased on eBay. The lining had completely disintegrated and what was left was peeling and sticky to the point that it would stick to anything put inside it and was unusable. The outside was perfect though so I took a gamble on it.
Before pic


----------



## Bags_4_life

LuvMyLVs808 said:


> Just took (03/15/14) my monogram NEVERFULL GM into my local LV store to get an estimate on replacing BOTH shoulder straps, BOTH side straps and the leather that rims the top and this is the break down they gave me...
> 
> Shoulder Straps...................$105 EACH
> Side Straps..........................$105 EACH
> Leather on top rim................$70
> Cost to replace ALL leather....$700
> (not sure what that (ALL) means considering it cost less to go ala carte?!)
> 
> For what I wanted done, it would have cost me a grand total of $490 + tax!!  And I don't even know if that includes shipping.  RIDICULOUSNESS if you ask me!
> 
> Hope that helps someone
> 
> Can someone PLEASE tell me how much it cost to re-line a Trousse Demi Ronde cosmetic bag?? OR How to clean out the "stickiness" myself??  Thanks in advance


I used baby wipes and gently rubbed all the lining off completely, so that now it's just the cotton that was underneath the washable lining. 
Lv quoted £200 ($335) to replace the lining, it's £210 ($352) for a brand new one! I'm glad I took a chance as i got this for £48 ($80)
After pic


----------



## IrisCole

LuvMyLVs808 said:


> Just took (03/15/14) my monogram NEVERFULL GM into my local LV store to get an estimate on replacing BOTH shoulder straps, BOTH side straps and the leather that rims the top and this is the break down they gave me...
> 
> Shoulder Straps...................$105 EACH
> Side Straps..........................$105 EACH
> Leather on top rim................$70
> Cost to replace ALL leather....$700
> (not sure what that (ALL) means considering it cost less to go ala carte?!)
> 
> For what I wanted done, it would have cost me a grand total of $490 + tax!!  And I don't even know if that includes shipping.  RIDICULOUSNESS if you ask me!
> 
> Hope that helps someone
> 
> Can someone PLEASE tell me how much it cost to re-line a Trousse Demi Ronde cosmetic bag?? OR How to clean out the "stickiness" myself??  Thanks in advance



Seriously?? That's close enough to just buy a new NF IMO.


----------



## SummerSmile

I was out for lunch today with a friend and i noticed a loose thread on my Petit Noe. Since there's a LV boutique around the area, I went in to have it checked. Took 20mins for the technician to fix it and it was free!


----------



## Kymmyt

I was wondering if anyone knows what it would cost do replace the pipping on the speedy 30 monogram.  Mine is almost 7 years old, got it as a graduation gift from high school and its starting to fray.  Also I know the new vachetta is going to constrast with the patina on the bag..is there any way to speed up the process to match the other leather.


----------



## ClintK

I just got my moms petite bucket interior lining and top binding replaced (they came as one replacement) and it was $175+tax, ended up being around $186 total (US). The repair was excellent though and came back with a new drawstring dust bag.


----------



## bickyi

SummerSmile said:


> I was out for lunch today with a friend and i noticed a loose thread on my Petit Noe. Since there's a LV boutique around the area, I went in to have it checked. Took 20mins for the technician to fix it and it was free!


Good to know! I have this happening on my Saumur 30...will definitely bring it in to have it checked out. May I ask how old your noe is? Was the repair free because you're still under the 2-year warranty period?


----------



## maico

Hi.
Anyone know how much for handle and leaf replacement of speedy 30 graffiti in singapore?
TIA!


----------



## bickyi

faorine said:


> I fixed my mom's alma rivet before - they charged me $38 per rivet.


What really? I had a rivet replaced on a vintage speedy before, and it was free. I'd imagine it be the same with an Alma since the chaps and rivets on both bags are pretty similar....guess not.


----------



## lovee

Bags_4_life said:


> I used baby wipes and gently rubbed all the lining off completely, so that now it's just the cotton that was underneath the washable lining.
> . . .





Hello, I'm currently deciding whether to do the same thing to mine - but by wiping the sticky coat away, means loosing the authencity code - so I don't know whether to wipe away or just sell it still in good condition, but at least with the code. Dilemma.


----------



## FacundaRhose

mystery shopper said:


> Hi I have a problem with my speedy damier 30 one of the rivets/ snap came out. I went to the LV store here in the Philippines they are charging me P5,000.00 (around $100) for the replacement of the single rivet. Is that really expensive..more expensive than the lock and key? Would you know how much is it in your country?



that happened to me, I'm in the US. I still had the rivet with me, they just had to sew it back, they did it for free. (bag was only 8 mos. old at the time)


----------



## designer1

Do you need a receipt in order to have the handles changed?? I mean, if you buy a preloved bag, can you take it to any LV store and ask for new leather handles?? Thanks


----------



## Ponews

Just bought a pochette replacement strap.  It's a old pochette but I wanted the new, longer strap.  $70 at LV Dallas Northpark.  She had to order it and is shipping it today, no charge for shipping, no tax since shipped out of state (no LV in Oklahoma).

Funny thing is the older strap (shorter, without the center stitching) was $105.  She was shocked as well.  We both laughed at the bargain.  It was going to be an additional $70 for the small triangle tab replacement, I didn't think it was worth it, I'll just suntan my new strap.

Also got zipper pulls replaced on a (pre-loved) Sac Souple 45.  They didn't have the part anymore (I believe this was made for only overseas anyway) so are replacing the entire zipper heads.  No charge and as it was taking overnight for the repair and I was leaving she is shipping it no charge as well.

I'll post pics when I receive them but AMAZING service from Jamie at LV Northpark (after sub-standard service a couple days earlier by someone else there).


----------



## Ponews

designer1 said:


> Do you need a receipt in order to have the handles changed?? I mean, if you buy a preloved bag, can you take it to any LV store and ask for new leather handles?? Thanks


No receipt needed - as long as it is authentic they'll gladly take your money.  While you are there get the zipper pulls replaced, your bag will look new!


----------



## HWall

Question about repairs:

I bought the new Clemance wallet that has a leather zipper pull tab. Could I ask for a "repair" to get a metal pull tab? 

Has anyone gotten a piece with a leather pull tab replaced to a metal one? Or made any other "repairs" asking for something different?


----------



## charleston-mom

HWall said:


> Question about repairs:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the new Clemance wallet that has a leather zipper pull tab. Could I ask for a "repair" to get a metal pull tab?
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten a piece with a leather pull tab replaced to a metal one? Or made any other "repairs" asking for something different?




I replied in your other thread but the answer is no. They do not make any design or hardware changes to any product line ever no matter what someone is willing to pay.


----------



## smfjs

Had a preloved Luck It bracelet that was turning a little silver. Got all the hardware replaced for $35. It looks brand new!


----------



## Ponews

Just got my (pre-loved) Sac Souple 45 back from LV Dallas Northpark.  I asked for a zipper pull replacement and as they didn't have the zipper pulls anymore so they suggested an entire zipper head replacement.  It would take overnight so they had to ship it to me.

Cost?  Free and I got a surprise when they sent it, a new lock and two keys attached!  And shiny new zipper heads/pulls.  No new dust bag but I can't complain about a new lock and the price 

I also ordered a new pochette replacement strap, I wanted the new longer one and somehow it was cheaper than the older one so they shipped that as well.  21-1/4" long and 7/16" wide with the stitching in the middle.  $70 and new in a box with small dust bag.  Out of state so no sales tax and they didn't charge shipping


----------



## Bags_4_life

lovee said:


> Hello, I'm currently deciding whether to do the same thing to mine - but by wiping the sticky coat away, means loosing the authencity code - so I don't know whether to wipe away or just sell it still in good condition, but at least with the code. Dilemma.



Hi, sorry for the delay, I didn't get a notification and haven't been back to this thread since. My preloved toiletry pouch 19 didn't have the date code, the lining had disintegrated very badly and that part of the lining had gone. It's a date code not an authentication code so if you are going to use it yourself, I wouldn't worry about it. Have you tried to get the lining off?


----------



## Jazzyz

Does anyone know if lv will reglace an epi shoulder strap?  It's really cracked. Or are there replacement straps available? It's a yellow petite noe from 1994.


----------



## bayborn

I called LV to get the cost to replace some of the leather on my Galliera PM. 

$170.00 strap
$140.00 thin trim/strip around the top (opening) 

My strap was completely ruined because the bag toppled onto it's side and the handle sat in liquid for hours. By the time anyone noticed it the strap was so saturated that it looked like wet cardboard. Luckily no other part of the bag was damaged but the bag was unusable and I did not want store the bag with the damaged strap (even after it dried) so I removed it from the bag then I had an ah ha moment...I have other LV bags with detachable straps...first I tried the long strap from my speedy B but the clip was too small to fit over the ring on the Galliera. Then I tried the strap from my Noe but the strap was too long and I didn't like where the bag hit my side. Then I tried the strap from my city bag pm...perfect. I will eventually get the strap replaced but for now I'm happy that I can use my Galliera again.


----------



## Pimpernel

Does anyone know how much a replacement for a Trevi PM detachable shoulder strap costs, please? I lost mine awhile ago and cannot find this particular piece amongs the straps that are sold separately  TIA!


----------



## Bags_4_life

I visited lv in London on Wednesday got a quote for relining a toiletry pouch 19 = £145, relining a pm cosmetic pouch = £125 and re glazing a monogram zippy = £82. 
Luckily they are doing my zippy for free as although it's four years old it's like new. I didn't put the pouches in for repair as I think those prices are very steep and I would rather remove the peeling/sticky lining.


----------



## walingwaling

Hi, my mom gave me a vintage Keepall 50 and I noticed that the band has crack on it, so I tried to apply a leather conditioner and it turned black. Does anyone ever had the same experience? Can they replace it and how much.Thank you


----------



## handbagjunkie00

walingwaling said:


> Hi, my mom gave me a vintage Keepall 50 and I noticed that the band has crack on it, so I tried to apply a leather conditioner and it turned black. Does anyone ever had the same experience? Can they replace it and how much.Thank you



What type of Keepall - Monogram print or otherwise?  Which leather conditioner did you use?  I haven't personally tried this brand, but I've read that others have had success with Bick 4.  Please see post #6 here.


----------



## walingwaling

handbagjunkie00 said:


> What type of Keepall - Monogram print or otherwise?  Which leather conditioner did you use?  I haven't personally tried this brand, but I've read that others have had success with Bick 4.  Please see post #6 here.



Monogram, unfortunately I'm not in the States...


----------



## Detski54

Hi! I just want to ask, do you have any idea how much it cost to change the leather tab on the pochette? I sent my petite bucket for relining & I was quoted $200aud. I was hoping to change the leather tab on the pochette as well but they quoted me $75aud for that small piece of leather which I think is a bit pricey. Any of you have done changing the leather tab & how much they quote you? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Ponews

Detski54 said:


> Hi! I just want to ask, do you have any idea how much it cost to change the leather tab on the pochette? I sent my petite bucket for relining & I was quoted $200aud. I was hoping to change the leather tab on the pochette as well but they quoted me $75aud for that small piece of leather which I think is a bit pricey. Any of you have done changing the leather tab & how much they quote you? Thanks for any info!


I just checked in Dallas last month and I was quoted $70 for the tab.  I was disappointed because I thought it was $35 a year ago, I made do without replacing as it was a old pochette and I'm just going to use it as a cosmetic bag in my purse now.  Funny thing was the new strap was also $70, I ordered that right up


----------



## Detski54

Ponews said:


> I just checked in Dallas last month and I was quoted $70 for the tab.  I was disappointed because I thought it was $35 a year ago, I made do without replacing as it was a old pochette and I'm just going to use it as a cosmetic bag in my purse now.  Funny thing was the new strap was also $70, I ordered that right up




Thanks for the info! It's crazy! I called lv repair services and I asked how much is the replacement pouch for the bucket pm. I was told its $225aud. I just ordered a new one instead of replacing the tab of my old pouch for $70aud.


----------



## HWall

Bought a pre-loved cosmetic trousse toilette 28 from a reputable ebay seller. Inside was very clean for a 25+ year old bag, not sticky at all, but the zipper was fairly tarnished. I got a steal of a price on it, so I took if into LV today to see how much it might cost to spruce up the bag a bit. 

Zipper pull and slider: free
Full zipper: $175
Re-line inside of bag: $225 (I think, might have been $215)
Re-line AND full zipper replaced: $285 - kind of a combo price! 

I chose just to get the pull and slider replaced, since it's going to be heavily used, no point in re-lining now. I'll likely spill something in it lol. And the zipper ran smoothly already, just wanted it to shine a bit more. 

Can't wait to get her back!!


----------



## GypsyLo

My store called to let me know my bag was ready. After listening to my voicemail, I called back to figure out when I'd be able to pick it up. The SA said she had no idea what I was talking about & told me she'd call back.  2 days later, I called corporate and they said my repair had been canceled.  What the heck does that even mean?! The woman on the phone said, "This is alarming".  Help! I'm sorry if this is the wrong thread. The bag was a Galliera PM DA & was getting a new handle. Estimate was $175.


----------



## lampgirl09

hello, not sure if this is where I'm suppose to post. 
But I was just given this bag and I was wondering if there's a way that this tear could be fixed?
I was thinking of having the handles replaced as well, any idea what the cost would be? Would it be worth it, since the bag is torn? 

It is a Speedy 30.


----------



## specme

lampgirl09 said:


> hello, not sure if this is where I'm suppose to post.
> But I was just given this bag and I was wondering if there's a way that this tear could be fixed?
> I was thinking of having the handles replaced as well, any idea what the cost would be? Would it be worth it, since the bag is torn?
> 
> It is a Speedy 30.



The canvas can't be fixed by LV


----------



## bickyi

lampgirl09 said:


> hello, not sure if this is where I'm suppose to post.
> But I was just given this bag and I was wondering if there's a way that this tear could be fixed?
> I was thinking of having the handles replaced as well, any idea what the cost would be? Would it be worth it, since the bag is torn?
> 
> It is a Speedy 30.





specme said:


> The canvas can't be fixed by LV



^^ In fact, the LV store will not accept it for repairs at this point due to the damaged canvas, so even if you wanted to change the handles, you wouldn't be able to unless you find another bag repair service.


----------



## maico

lampgirl09 said:


> hello, not sure if this is where I'm suppose to post.
> But I was just given this bag and I was wondering if there's a way that this tear could be fixed?
> I was thinking of having the handles replaced as well, any idea what the cost would be? Would it be worth it, since the bag is torn?
> 
> It is a Speedy 30.




Sorry dear, sad to say, LV doesnt accept bags with tear or crack for repair...


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Anigmapr

Does anyone have an idea of how much it is to change the vachetta lining on the opening of a Delightful GM?


----------



## Detski54

Anigmapr said:


> Does anyone have an idea of how much it is to change the vachetta lining on the opening of a Delightful GM?




If I remember correctly, I think I was quoted $200aud last yr. to change the leather trim of my delightful pm. So it should be around that price. Hth! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cynergyfit

I was just quoted $490 USD to replace both handles on my Montorgueil PM today   I decided against it at this time but agreed to repair some yellow stitching behind the handle base for $70 for two sides.  I think the cost was so much for the handles because they would have to replace four handle bases which would probably involve taking most of the bag apart.  

Does anyone have any idea for jazzing up flat handles?  Nothing is wrong with them except the patina is too dark where the hand oils are


----------



## wpetrie79

I purchased preloved  Pochette in Monogram. How much will it be to replace the Vechetta tab with "Made in France" in it?


----------



## Detski54

wpetrie79 said:


> I purchased preloved  Pochette in Monogram. How much will it be to replace the Vechetta tab with "Made in France" in it?




I was quoted $70aud to change the leather tab of my pochette (the one included in petite bucket) Its the same size as the mini pochette tab so it'll be around that price pint. Hth!


----------



## wpetrie79

Detski54 said:


> I was quoted $70aud to change the leather tab of my pochette (the one included in petite bucket) Its the same size as the mini pochette tab so it'll be around that price pint. Hth!




How long before your got your item back?


----------



## wpetrie79

Detski54 said:


> I was quoted $70aud to change the leather tab of my pochette (the one included in petite bucket) Its the same size as the mini pochette tab so it'll be around that price pint. Hth!




How long before your goet your item back?


----------



## Detski54

I was told 2-4weeks.


----------



## RMLK

Today I took my French purse in for re-glazing.   They estimated it to be $105.  I think that's nuts but I love this wallet and want to keep it for many more years.  They said the total time until I get my wallet back should be 4-6 weeks


----------



## Pimpernel

Anyone knows the cost of a Trevi PM shoulder strap replacement? TIA!


----------



## gabz

Is it correct, 1-866 told me if i take my mono clés from 2003 into my store in Toronto whenci go there, i can have the metal zipper pull tab (just the tab not the zipper) replaced free on the spot? They quoted about $50-100 if i wanted to replace the whole zipper. Doesmthis sound right? Thx


----------



## 004sana

I have replaced all leather on Deauville, paid 475 EURO.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Detski54 said:


> If I remember correctly, I think I was quoted $200aud last yr. to change the leather trim of my delightful pm. So it should be around that price. Hth! &#9786;&#65039;



I was quoted $140 USD recently for the MM trim--I think the cost of repairs went up since last year. I was quoted 180 for a whole new zipper for my Trousse Toilette last year and now it's 210 USD.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

lampgirl09 said:


> hello, not sure if this is where I'm suppose to post.
> But I was just given this bag and I was wondering if there's a way that this tear could be fixed?
> I was thinking of having the handles replaced as well, any idea what the cost would be? Would it be worth it, since the bag is torn?
> 
> It is a Speedy 30.





I would bring it in anyway....they can't fix the canvas but they MIGHT put new handles on for you. I have a Black MC Speedy that had slight cracks to the canvas at the top near the zipper (in the same area where your tear is) and LV replaced the side lock, added a zipper pull and new clochette and keys. So it's worth a shot!!


----------



## Aprilshack

Is there a uk price list anywhere? Can't find one on the net.I may want to replace,sorry I don't know the proper word for it, the square metal parts attaching the handles. Also,is it possible to mail off your bag to Lv as my nearest store is a long way and I don't drive!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Aprilshack said:


> Is there a uk price list anywhere? Can't find one on the net.I may want to replace,sorry I don't know the proper word for it, the square metal parts attaching the handles. Also,is it possible to mail off your bag to Lv as my nearest store is a long way and I don't drive!


Hi, there is no price list available online. I rang lv asking for a price for relining a toiletry pouch, they said £200, but when I asked in store they said £145. Call client services for more info about sending your bag in, I've only ever had repairs done with my boutique so I'm not sure about this. 
I think it's hard for CS to estimate repairs, it seems the SA's are able to evaluate the costs once they see the item.


----------



## Aprilshack

Bags_4_life said:


> Hi, there is no price list available online. I rang lv asking for a price for relining a toiletry pouch, they said £200, but when I asked in store they said £145. Call client services for more info about sending your bag in, I've only ever had repairs done with my boutique so I'm not sure about this.
> I think it's hard for CS to estimate repairs, it seems the SA's are able to evaluate the costs once they see the item.



Thank you!


----------



## Detski54

Aprilshack said:


> Is there a uk price list anywhere? Can't find one on the net.I may want to replace,sorry I don't know the proper word for it, the square metal parts attaching the handles. Also,is it possible to mail off your bag to Lv as my nearest store is a long way and I don't drive!




I'm not from uk so I don't know about the price list. But regards to your question if you can send repairs by mail; Yes you can! I just did it last month here in Australia. I just sent  mine by mail coz the closest store to my place is 2hrs away. I got them back already, & they sent it to me by mail as well. Hth! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Aprilshack

Detski54 said:


> I'm not from uk so I don't know about the price list. But regards to your question if you can send repairs by mail; Yes you can! I just did it last month here in Australia. I just sent  mine by mail coz the closest store to my place is 2hrs away. I got them back already, & they sent it to me by mail as well. Hth! &#9786;&#65039;



Thanks,good to know that will save me some travel time then.I will get some use out of my bag before I send it away.


----------



## handbagjunkie00

Took my Montorgueil GM for repair to one of the front handle chapes.  Cost is estimated at $140.


----------



## Babyholic

Hi everyone! Does anyone know how much it would cost to re-thread the stitches between the bag & handle on an epi speedy 25? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GypsyLo

Babyholic said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know how much it would cost to re-thread the stitches between the bag & handle on an epi speedy 25? Thanks in advance!




Stitching was $35 if less than 5 centimeters on my Palermo PM. Hope that helps.


----------



## loveglitzer

lampgirl09 said:


> hello, not sure if this is where I'm suppose to post.
> But I was just given this bag and I was wondering if there's a way that this tear could be fixed?
> I was thinking of having the handles replaced as well, any idea what the cost would be? Would it be worth it, since the bag is torn?
> 
> It is a Speedy 30.


May I ask how old your bag is and why you think this crack happend?


----------



## mrsinsyder

My store told me today that fixing saggy lock holes on the Speedy is a free repair, and can be done in store. Neat!


----------



## gabz

Does anyone know if repairs are generally running on time right now? Thx


----------



## ChiqueChic

HWall said:


> Bought a pre-loved cosmetic trousse toilette 28 from a reputable ebay seller. Inside was very clean for a 25+ year old bag, not sticky at all, but the zipper was fairly tarnished. I got a steal of a price on it, so I took if into LV today to see how much it might cost to spruce up the bag a bit.
> 
> Zipper pull and slider: free
> Full zipper: $175
> Re-line inside of bag: $225 (I think, might have been $215)
> Re-line AND full zipper replaced: $285 - kind of a combo price!
> 
> I chose just to get the pull and slider replaced, since it's going to be heavily used, no point in re-lining now. I'll likely spill something in it lol. And the zipper ran smoothly already, just wanted it to shine a bit more.
> 
> Can't wait to get her back!!



I've been looking at those on eBay, too. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## HWall

ChiqueChic said:


> I've been looking at those on eBay, too. Thank you for posting this!



Happy to help! Do a reveal if you get one! I posted a reveal on the main LV forum if you want to see whole story, but here's a before/after. They have new zipper pulls now, which I don't mind! Plus the new pull and slider really revitalizes the whole bag!


----------



## MissL

Hope someone can help me here, I have an old Epi Myrtle snap button wallet (circa 2005?) and now the snap needs replacing because the wallet doesn't close securely. How much would it be to replace this? Also the stitching has come apart in some parts of the wallet, how much would it be to restitch given that it was a seasonal colour? 

Also I know this is a long shot and this item is probably going to go into the bin but I have an LV bubble ring  from about 7 years ago and now one of the bubbles have come off. I'm devastated and I'm unable to find this bubble. Because it's so long ago and a seasonal item would LV be able to supply this part?


----------



## reginablair

Would anyone be able to update with recent prices to repair the leather on a Neverfull MM? I would want the trim, handles and side cinchers all replaced. Thank you!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Anyone have any idea how much a new brass plate would be on a DE Eva?  Mine is looking terrible.


----------



## BlueMaude

Does anyone know how much LV will charge to replace the zipper and the hook/chain on a canvas cles?


----------



## LVk8

Today I took in my NF GM because one of my side cinching straps tore on an airplane (rawr)

$105 to repair one strap.  I asked the SA if I should have the whole trim replaced since the new strap is going to be far lighter than the rest of the bag - she thinks my vachetta is in really good condition & a new strap should catch up quickly.  She didn't recommend doing the entire trim for a couple years until the leather tans super dark

I didn't take an up close picture of the tear but I left her behind at LV today & will see her in 4-8 weeks. Au revoir, mon ami!


----------



## Bags_4_life

reginablair said:


> Would anyone be able to update with recent prices to repair the leather on a Neverfull MM? I would want the trim, handles and side cinchers all replaced. Thank you!


Another tpf'er posted this in march

Just took (03/15/14) my monogram NEVERFULL GM into my local LV store to get an estimate on replacing BOTH shoulder straps, BOTH side straps and the leather that rims the top and this is the break down they gave me...

Shoulder Straps...................$105 EACH
Side Straps..........................$105 EACH
Leather on top rim................$70
Cost to replace ALL leather....$700

Seems this may not have changed as above says still $105 for side strap


----------



## Zoe C

Hi! 
Does anyone knows how much is the full (exterior) vachetta replacement for a speedy 30? I live in France...

Mine has turned really tanned and, since it was my mother's, I want to keep it.

Tnx!!


----------



## katiel00

Hello! I searched through this thread and didn't see a price for re-glazing speedy 35 handles? White 'threads' are coming out, but I don't want to replace the handles since they otherwise are in good condition and the patina is really nice. TIA!


----------



## Mcandy

How about bosphore pochette piping?


----------



## Nsslovely

Drleres


----------



## Missan2net

Just got a price quote to repair strap+chapes plus new shoulder pad for Trocadero GM, $280! The rest of the bag is in awesome condition, just that the strap threads have come loose and/or are worn down on the side that contacts the body.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

BlueMaude said:


> Does anyone know how much LV will charge to replace the zipper and the hook/chain on a canvas cles?




Usually the zipper pull/slider is free but the entire zipper is pretty costly compared to the price of the item. I'm not sure about the chain!


----------



## nightsz

Zoe C said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone knows how much is the full (exterior) vachetta replacement for a speedy 30? I live in France...
> 
> Mine has turned really tanned and, since it was my mother's, I want to keep it.
> 
> Tnx!!



For a 35 I was quoted $670 today.


----------



## Zoe C

nightsz said:


> For a 35 I was quoted $670 today.




Thank you so much!!! How did it go? Do you have pics?


----------



## Mcandy

nightsz said:


> For a 35 I was quoted $670 today.



Wow just a little more and you could buy a new one or even a new eva...


----------



## Nsslovely

mrsinsyder said:


> My store told me today that fixing saggy lock holes on the Speedy is a free repair, and can be done in store. Neat!



How is the repair done? Will they replace the entire leather tab? My store quoted me $75 for each leather tab.


----------



## midnitee

Artsy mono vachetta handle and brass hardware $280 (they will not just replace the handle) bag charm $70.


----------



## Louislover1213

Does any know how much it would be to replace all the vachetta on Eva?
 Also how much a new crossbody strap is ? 
Thank yot


----------



## Louislover1213

HWall said:


> Happy to help! Do a reveal if you get one! I posted a reveal on the main LV forum if you want to see whole story, but here's a before/after. They have new zipper pulls now, which I don't mind! Plus the new pull and slider really revitalizes the whole bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702245




How much was this ?


----------



## nightsz

Louislover1213 said:


> Does any know how much it would be to replace all the vachetta on Eva?
> Also how much a new crossbody strap is ?
> Thank yot



It was a ridiculous amount I can't remember exactly how much i was told, but between $570 and $620 (off the top of my head..I don't remember but it was around 2/3 price). Not worth it. Did not ask about a strap.


----------



## nightsz

Zoe C said:


> Thank you so much!!! How did it go? Do you have pics?



I didn't need to have it done, just asked about the price .


----------



## Zoe C

nightsz said:


> I didn't need to have it done, just asked about the price .




Well, thanks for sharing it! I'll let you know if I decide to do it


----------



## sleeping

Evora MM piping repair-$280


----------



## u580729

I'm currently getting my Vintage discontinued Randonnee Backpack in Mono repaired. I got it as a gift 14 years ago. The bag wasn't damaged I just wanted to replace the leather to match more with my newer luggage. The cost to replace all the leather, straps, and hardware is $700. I thought that wasn't bad considering the bag has lots of leather. Its a very unique and girly backpack. 

Attached is a pic of a Randonnee like mine.


----------



## u580729

While dropping of my Randonnee I inquired about my Speedy 30.... to replace the handles, piping, and zipper pull I'd $600. Totally not worth it. You can save about $325 plus tax and purchase a new one.


----------



## aksaiyo

Anyone know the price to replace the shoulder strap of a Delightful MM?


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Does anyone know if the pull tab on a vernis truth cosmetic back can be replaced? The color is discontinued I think.


----------



## aisabella

Hi guys, does anyone know how much it is to replace the studs/rivets/whatever you want to call them that hold the handle onto the speedy? I had one pop off on me. Also, approx how much to replace speedy handles? 

Thanks


----------



## lv_cali

I had both handles replaced on my speedy.  It was $70 a handle.  To have the chaps replaced, the part that holds the handles, is also $70 a piece.


----------



## aisabella

Thank you for your help!


----------



## aisabella

Very happy to report that I went into the store today to inquire about fixing the brass piece that holds the chap to the bag. They replaced it for free!


----------



## tinkerbag

Just sent in multicolor Sarah wallet NM2 for repairs. 
Some of the stitching came loose at the flap -quoted C$38 
I asked how much it would cost to reglaze it and they said they only do stitching and relaxing together now and it would cost C$300 for the whole wallet. 
I also needed  the front front button replaced and that is $38


----------



## tinkerbag

Sorry, I meant stitching AND reglazing together. Which will cost me  $300 Canadian.


----------



## PlatinumSerenity

Does anyone know if the speedy pull tab is still free for repair ?


----------



## Missan2net

Arrrrgh...$140 to re-glaze/re-varnish the edges of my damier graphite brazza wallet. &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## walingwaling

Hello ladies, I just received a phone call from LV store where I brought my Marie bag and they Say they dont repair/responsible for bags Ten years older. They refused to repair the frayed bottom of The bag. Im just so Sad. .&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Zoe C

walingwaling said:


> Hello ladies, I just received a phone call from LV store where I brought my Marie bag and they Say they dont repair/responsible for bags Ten years older. They refused to repair the frayed bottom of The bag. Im just so Sad. .&#128546;&#128546;




But, what do you mean? Not repairing for free? Or even paying for the job?


----------



## cat1967

walingwaling said:


> Hello ladies, I just received a phone call from LV store where I brought my Marie bag and they Say they dont repair/responsible for bags Ten years older. They refused to repair the frayed bottom of The bag. Im just so Sad. .&#128546;&#128546;



I don't get it.  They have told me at the Boutique that no matter how old the bag is they can repair it.


----------



## walingwaling

They Sent the bag in Paris for a quotation and Paris told them they cant repair the bag and They cant repair it and they are Not responsible anymore, for the bag i Mean.


----------



## walingwaling

Zoe C said:


> But, what do you mean? Not repairing for free? Or even paying for the job?



Even paying job.


----------



## cat1967

That is so strange
Maybe they have changed policy, I don't know.  But you were supposed to be able to have a bag repaired for life (well in logical time margins)


----------



## Zoe C

walingwaling said:


> Even paying job.




Really strange! Let's hope it is not a new policy... And of course it is not fair!!


----------



## walingwaling

They told me to just bring the bag to an artisan for repair job. When I asked them if its okay they confirmed that after 10 year they are not responsible anymore...


----------



## walingwaling

Well, its such a pity not able to use this bag again. ..


----------



## slang

walingwaling said:


> They told me to just bring the bag to an artisan for repair job. When I asked them if its okay they confirmed that after 10 year they are not responsible anymore...



I believe the repair policy is that a bag can only be repaired while it is still available for sale (as they will have the materials available for repairs)
A dis-continued bag can only be repaired up to 10 years after the bag is dis-continued as they do not keep all materials (leathers, canvas, hardware etc) to repair every bag ever made forever
Hopefully you can find someone to fix the bag. Good Luck!!!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Does anyone know how much to replace all vachetta parts on a speedy 25?


----------



## fabuleux

Guguito said:


> mmm Hey does anyone know how much it is for the straps of the Davis Macassar bag? cause the straps are in no good condition...
> 
> ty!


Hi, did you ever get your strap fixed? My Davis is looking tired and I was hoping to get it repaired.


----------



## Louislover1213

Does anyone know how much it would be to have a petit bucket relines and new vanchette ? Thanks so much


----------



## Hertzog79

walingwaling said:


> They told me to just bring the bag to an artisan for repair job. When I asked them if its okay they confirmed that after 10 year they are not responsible anymore...


Don't sleep on artisans. When you find a good one, you will be in paradise and want to take everything to him. They do great jobs, just hard to find. Some look like holes in a wall, but the finished product is like new. It can be expensive, but usually not as expensive as the original company.


----------



## Hertzog79

Can anyone tell me how much to reglaze a keepall 55? new handles on a porte documents? new hardware for the handles on a porte documents?


----------



## u580729

slang said:


> I believe the repair policy is that a bag can only be repaired while it is still available for sale (as they will have the materials available for repairs)
> A dis-continued bag can only be repaired up to 10 years after the bag is dis-continued as they do not keep all materials (leathers, canvas, hardware etc) to repair every bag ever made forever
> Hopefully you can find someone to fix the bag. Good Luck!!!


 Hello. LV does repair discontinued bags that are over 10 years. I just picked up my bag today and it has been discontinued for over 15 years ago. They replaced all of the leather and hardware. It looks brand new. See attached...


----------



## u580729

Hello All. I picked up my discontinued Randonnee backpack today from the LV Boutique.  I had all the leather and hardware replaced. It came to a total of about $745. OMG! I could not believe my eyes. It looks brand new. Everyone was gushing over the bag. I am beyond satisfied. It took about 5 weeks.

Attached is a before pic of a bag that is exactly what my bag looked like prior to repair (same patina and everything). The after pic is of my actual bag. In this case the repair was worth it.


----------



## Toby93

I was at the boutique in Holt on Saturday and brought my Eva.  I was quoted $190 to have the gold "loop" that you attach the strap to replaced, and $150 to have the whole zipper replaced.  I thought the $190 was a bit much and the SA advised me to just keep using the purse and not have it done.  I may take it to another location for a second opinion to see if I am given the same quote.  The gold color has rubbed off and it is now silver


----------



## pinkbal

Do you guys know if Louis Vuitton will replace the entire canvas of a bag? My bag has a permanent bent when it got stuck in one of the office drawers before. :cry:


----------



## SarahLVoe

pinkbal said:


> Do you guys know if Louis Vuitton will replace the entire canvas of a bag? My bag has a permanent bent when it got stuck in one of the office drawers before. :cry:




LV will not repair canvas. Sorry!


----------



## LVk8

u580729 said:


> Hello All. I picked up my discontinued Randonnee backpack today from the LV Boutique.  I had all the leather and hardware replaced. It came to a total of about $745. OMG! I could not believe my eyes. It looks brand new. Everyone was gushing over the bag. I am beyond satisfied. It took about 5 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Attached is a before pic of a bag that is exactly what my bag looked like prior to repair (same patina and everything). The after pic is of my actual bag. In this case the repair was worth it.




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Looks amazing!

Btw I read that when you dropped it off they said replacing all the vachetta on a Speedy would be $600ish.  Did they by any chance give you a cost breakdown for just the handles?

I'm thinking it may be time to have the handles on my Speedy replaced but the chaps, pulls & piping still look pretty good.  I read earlier in the thread that it was $70/Speedy handle but was wondering if that's an outdated price


----------



## Dany_37

I just sent my Bucket GM off for repair to the LV in Nashville to have it relined and the piping replaced.  Does anyone know how long it takes for them to reach out to you for the estimate?  The bag arrived to them yesterday via FedEx.


----------



## Dany_37

ClintK said:


> I just got my moms petite bucket interior lining and top binding replaced (they came as one replacement) and it was $175+tax, ended up being around $186 total (US). The repair was excellent though and came back with a new drawstring dust bag.


 

This is exactly what I want done.  I sent my bag in to LV for this as well (arrived there on yesterday).  I have the GM Bucket.  I'm hoping that the repair is similar in cost!


----------



## Dany_37

Dany_37 said:


> This is exactly what I want done.  I sent my bag in to LV for this as well (arrived there on yesterday).  I have the GM Bucket.  I'm hoping that the repair is similar in cost!


 
LV contacted me on yesterday.  The cost was the same $175...I am so happy!


----------



## louvigilante

Anyone ever inquire the cost of getting a zipper replaced on a speedy 30?


----------



## ilysukixD

lv_cali said:


> I had both handles replaced on my speedy.  It was $70 a handle.  To have the chaps replaced, the part that holds the handles, is also $70 a piece.



Did you replaced it recently? O.o how come it will cost $70 for each chaps but only $70 for the handle, doesn't make sense to me since the handle has more leather -.-" oh well if the handle is only $70 each I might just replace the handles and piping.
Did you happens to know the price of replacing all leather and piping?


----------



## ilysukixD

mrsinsyder said:


> My store told me today that fixing saggy lock holes on the Speedy is a free repair, and can be done in store. Neat!



REALLY??!  but I thought you need to do repiping in order to get it replaced? Do they also repair the "Made in" tag for free too?


----------



## alichelsealyn

Does anyone know how much LV would charge to replace the zipper pull and the lock leaf tag (I hope that makes sense..) on a black EPI Speedy 30? debating buying one but want to know if I should get those pieces replaced or not.


----------



## MsButterfli

This was from Friday when I went to replace the zipper and tab where the lock goes (which I have since learned is the gusset tab lol) got a quote of $70 and paperwork says 6 weeks...its actually a Speedy 35 not 30 tho... not sure if that makes a difference tho. Said it had to get shipped to Cali to get fixed...had her all of 24hrs before sending her to the Spa lol


----------



## Shoppinmel

Well I took my DE Eva in to see about replacing the scratched plate and the manager said that I shouldn't bother replacing it at this point.  She said it wasn't bad enough in her opinion to warrant it. I really liked her and her honesty.  She held it up for me from a couple feet away and "Can you even tell it's scratched from here?"  And I couldn't!   I wish I could have at least found out how much it would have been though.


----------



## Dany_37

I just received my LV Bucket bag back from repair. I had the vuittonite lining and the top vachetta piping replaced.  It was $175 plus tax $191.19.


----------



## Dany_37

Receipt for repairs to bucket...


----------



## Dany_37

Sorry, here goes.


----------



## angelscry85

Does anyone know the price to have the entire front pocket replaced for the MC speedy 30?


----------



## SBgirl

Recent repair quote on Vavin GM (similar to a Cabas Piano tote)
$630 for both vachetta handles and 4 vachetta chapes
or
$350 for 4 vachetta chapes


----------



## JonathanHui

Does anyone know how much it would cost to get a replacement luggage tag for a Louis Vuitton Keepall Bandouliere 55 Boston Bag Ebene? I recently bought one from eLady, and it did not come with a luggage tag. Thank you for your responses!


----------



## rdeh

Hi all!

I was wondering if anyone knows if LV will do replacements for the Multicolor pochette studded straps?
Mine has a crack in it and would like to get a new one, but because the multicolor pochette has been discontinued for a while I was wondering if they would have the straps.

Anyone know?

Thanks for your reply in advance!


----------



## Bags_4_life

JonathanHui said:


> Does anyone know how much it would cost to get a replacement luggage tag for a Louis Vuitton Keepall Bandouliere 55 Boston Bag Ebene? I recently bought one from eLady, and it did not come with a luggage tag. Thank you for your responses!


Luggage tags in the us are around $55-60 I believe however lv have recently bought in a policy of not selling luggage tags on their own unless you can show a bag on your lv purchase history that it is for (e.g a replacement for a bag that originally came with one). It may be worth calling your local boutique or perhaps ebay. I have bought both my Vachetta and Ebene tags on ebay. Good luck


----------



## JonathanHui

Bags_4_life said:


> Luggage tags in the us are around $55-60 I believe however lv have recently bought in a policy of not selling luggage tags on their own unless you can show a bag on your lv purchase history that it is for (e.g a replacement for a bag that originally came with one). It may be worth calling your local boutique or perhaps ebay. I have bought both my Vachetta and Ebene tags on ebay. Good luck



Thank you!


----------



## LVk8

Bags_4_life said:


> Luggage tags in the us are around $55-60 I believe however lv have recently bought in a policy of not selling luggage tags on their own unless you can show a bag on your lv purchase history that it is for. It may be worth calling your local boutique or perhaps ebay. I have bought both my Vachetta and Ebene tags on ebay. Good luck



I bought one recently new from LV for $70.  I had to call around though to a few stores to find one.  The LV SA set it aside for me as a repair item - and told me that I should say "I'm here to pick up a repair" when I came in to get it - bc the luggage tags aren't sold as individual items anymore.  Good luck on your search!


----------



## JonathanHui

LVk8 said:


> I bought one recently new from LV for $70.  I had to call around though to a few stores to find one.  The LV SA set it aside for me as a repair item - and told me that I should say "I'm here to pick up a repair" when I came in to get it - bc the luggage tags aren't sold as individual items anymore.  Good luck on your search!



Cool thank you for the information! Also do you know how much it would cost to replace the zipper pulls on a Keppall? Thank you!


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

^ Zipper pulls used to be complimentary (free). But LV's policies keep changing, so..(but I believe it is still free, though)


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

I searched the thread for any Papillon DE 26/30 repairs to no avail.. Now, I'm wondering if has anyone of you tried to replace any leather/reglaze from your Speedy or Papillon or any Damier Ebene LV tote? I've been wanting a Papi DE as my go-to bag so I would like to know the cost of its maintenance? Esp the piping as it would be prone to scratches as I plan to use it daily. TIA!


----------



## JonathanHui

CrazyCatBaby said:


> ^ Zipper pulls used to be complimentary (free). But LV's policies keep changing, so..(but I believe it is still free, though)



Thank you kindly for the awesome information!


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

^ You are welcome!  Do update us with your Keepall!


----------



## nailgirl70

Not sure I'm posting in the right place but do you think lv  will replace the missing D ring on the edge? I know it needs a new zipper pull and may consider a new "tag" or whole new zipper depending on How well it works and/or cleans up. I am just not sure if the "tab" that holds the D ring is a seperate piece of canvas  or part of the full piece of the  bottom canvas? Any  info is greatly appreciated! Thank you!

Couldn't get a picture to load so here is a link

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111502103293&alt=web


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

^ Yes, LV replaces that vachetta tab. You can have it hot-stamped, too!


----------



## nailgirl70

nailgirl70 said:


> Not sure I'm posting in the right place but do you think lv  will replace the missing D ring on the edge? I know it needs a new zipper pull and may consider a new "tag" or whole new zipper depending on How well it works and/or cleans up. I am just not sure if the "tab" that holds the D ring is a seperate piece of canvas  or part of the full piece of the  bottom canvas? Any  info is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> Couldn't get a picture to load so here is a link
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111502103293&alt=web



with some extended research I found out what I purchased was the pouchette cosmetique 1998 which can be  used as a wristlet only or a cosmetic bag  which is a win win for me!


----------



## nailgirl70

CrazyCatBaby said:


> ^ Yes, LV replaces that vachetta tab. You can have it hot-stamped, too!



Thank you for the info!


----------



## betty.lee

Just dropped off my pegase at Ala Moana LV for wheel replacement. They quoted us $70.00. I think they are doing it locally.  Also had a missing screw on the inside stretchy straps but don't know how much that will cost yet.


----------



## JonathanHui

Recently went to the Louis Vuitton Store today in Santa Clara, and they gave me and lock and key as well as a luggage tag for my Keppall 55. The lock cost about 39.99usd  but with tax it came out to 42 dollars usd. The luggage tag cost 70 dollars usd even. I also asked if I could get a dust bag for my Keppall because I got it second hand and the SA said he would look in the back. Although, he wasn't able to find one. Anyway, all in all it was a great day! Super friendly staff and reasonable repair cost for the accessories! Anyway I hope that information helps!


----------



## jenifuhr

Hi. I'm newbie here. I got a 11 years old MC white speedy and the pocket was yellowing but the rest of the bag is in pristine condition, no stains or any fading. I brought it to the LV store in Palo Alto last weekend for an evaluation. They didn't ask for a receipt, but one of the ladies that helped me was snotty when she couldn't read the date code on it and she smirked when I said this bag was made 2003 and she said that MC wasn't made till 2006. I just said wow in my mind and thought how ignorant she is about this product line. They called me after 2 days and he told me that LV will change the pocket for 385$ and would take 4-5 weeks to repair. He said the bag is in very good condition still but unfortunately I have to pay for it. I would rather do that than carry a bag that has a yellowing pocket and considering this bag is now worth 3x than what I paid for it. Now my waiting starts....


----------



## ItsRichardAsh

chanelplz said:


> I think it would be really helpful if we could compile a somewhat general list of repair cost (ranges) as a reference for the forum - I spent about 1.5 hours searching the whole forum (with no answer)!
> 
> Does anyone know the repair costs for an agenda - the botton ring part came off the cover!
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Toodles~


Called my LV store today to ask about replacement of the handles on my 1988 Sac Plat. To replace just the handles is $105 for both, and to replace the handles and the vachetta piece they are attached to is about $305. Also asked about the lining and she said it was about $500.


----------



## ItsRichardAsh

To replace both handles on LV Vavin PM is a little more than $300 (I don't remember exactly what she quoted me).


----------



## Missan2net

Replacement string for monogram Noe GM, $35 plus tax in Honolulu, Hawaii.


----------



## kate1988

hi l just purchased older style poshette,but cheap and in great condition,l just don t like the strap and leather tap(made in heat stamp) does anyone knows replacment price?


----------



## kate1988

and if l sent my bag for repair will l get box ,dust bag?l don t have them


----------



## girlhasbags

kate1988 said:


> and if l sent my bag for repair will l get box ,dust bag?l don t have them


 

I've taken bags for repair and picked them up in store. I have always gotten dust bags placed in LV shopping bags.


----------



## girlhasbags

jenifuhr said:


> Hi. I'm newbie here. I got a 11 years old MC white speedy and the pocket was yellowing but the rest of the bag is in pristine condition, no stains or any fading. I brought it to the LV store in Palo Alto last weekend for an evaluation. They didn't ask for a receipt, but one of the ladies that helped me was snotty when she couldn't read the date code on it and she smirked when I said this bag was made 2003 and she said that MC wasn't made till 2006. I just said wow in my mind and thought how ignorant she is about this product line. They called me after 2 days and he told me that LV will change the pocket for 385$ and would take 4-5 weeks to repair. He said the bag is in very good condition still but unfortunately I have to pay for it. I would rather do that than carry a bag that has a yellowing pocket and considering this bag is now worth 3x than what I paid for it. Now my waiting starts....


 
I'm new here too but have had a couple bags repaired although it was costly as you say it was better than buying new. I really like some of the vintage ones better. I've posted the first one I had repaired so you can see it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## liz_

I went into Santa Monica to get replace key bell/clochette and was given a price of 210 plus tax.


----------



## jenifuhr

girlhasbags said:


> I'm new here too but have had a couple bags repaired although it was costly as you say it was better than buying new. I really like some of the vintage ones better. I've posted the first one I had repaired so you can see it will be well worth the wait.




Yes I totally agree with you, I got my MC speedy back a couple days ago and it looks fabulous!! I love the colors of LV's on the new pocket! The They also replaced the zipper pull on my speedy mono for free and it's like 17 years old but it's still in very good shape. Here's the before and after pics:


----------



## jenifuhr

kate1988 said:


> and if l sent my bag for repair will l get box ,dust bag?l don t have them



They will give you the dust bag and shopping bag but not the box. I'm not sure if you ask for the box if they will give it. I still have the box so I really didn't care for it.


----------



## GypsyLo

Does anyone have any info on pricing for piping replacement for a Trevi PM?


----------



## Toby93

liz_ said:


> I went into Santa Monica to get replace key bell/clochette and was given a price of 210 plus tax.



Was this just a regular clochette for an Alma?  I bought one last year and it was $70 for a DE clochette.


----------



## liz_

Toby93 said:


> Was this just a regular clochette for an Alma?  I bought one last year and it was $70 for a DE clochette.




A regular one for a lockit, I was expecting to pay $80-$100 but $210 is crazy to me.


----------



## AAxxx

kate1988 said:


> hi l just purchased older style poshette,but cheap and in great condition,l just don t like the strap and leather tap(made in heat stamp) does anyone knows replacment price?




When I was on the hunt for my old pochette a seller said she asked at LV  recently and was quoted 30 for the tab and about 50-70 for the strap. Hope this helps. I am thinking of replacing my tab as well but thinking of buying the chain strap from eBay rather than buying a new vachetta strap.


----------



## kate1988

AAxxx said:


> When I was on the hunt for my old pochette a seller said she asked at LV  recently and was quoted 30 for the tab and about 50-70 for the strap. Hope this helps. I am thinking of replacing my tab as well but thinking of buying the chain strap from eBay rather than buying a new vachetta strap.


thanks verry much


----------



## Angie4m

jenifuhr said:


> Yes I totally agree with you, I got my MC speedy back a couple days ago and it looks fabulous!! I love the colors of LV's on the new pocket! The They also replaced the zipper pull on my speedy mono for free and it's like 17 years old but it's still in very good shape. Here's the before and after pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819644
> View attachment 2819645



Great result. I probably would have paid to have the handles replaced too so that the vachetta matched. 

Oh and the MC line was launched mid 2003 so it won't be 17 years old for a good few years yet. But as per your previous post you know that so why say it's 17 years old is beyond me.


----------



## jenifuhr

Haha sorry you're absolutely right, I meant 11 years old. Though I do have a 17 year old France mono speedy 25, a 9 year old France speedy cherry and a US speedy mono which is also 11 years. I get switchy with the date codes. The handles are so expensive though I think I don't need to change it since it is still in very good condition, I keep rubbing it with apple leather conditioner to darken it a little bit so it can catch up with the rest. Do you ever notice a difference in the canvass on a US and ones that are made in France? I'm always wondering about this.


----------



## Charla10

I replaced the piping on a Trevi GM a few months ago and it was $350


----------



## Bianca_

I really need your help. Bought a Palermo Gm in september 2014. After a month using it, noticed a tiny part of the leather needed reglazing. It was the leather above the leather triangle in the upper part of the bag. I did not know about the warranty details, so I superglued it. It is a very small defect, so it is not very noticeable. I will post pictures as soon as I can, the bag is in  my mother's house. Now I have discovered a little crack, also very tiny, in the leather of the bottom. Do you guys think I lost the warranty? Or should I try getting the bag to the store? Thanks!


----------



## Missan2net

Bianca_ said:


> I really need your help. Bought a Palermo Gm in september 2014. After a month using it, noticed a tiny part of the leather needed reglazing. It was the leather above the leather triangle in the upper part of the bag. I did not know about the warranty details, so I superglued it. It is a very small defect, so it is not very noticeable. I will post pictures as soon as I can, the bag is in  my mother's house. Now I have discovered a little crack, also very tiny, in the leather of the bottom. Do you guys think I lost the warranty? Or should I try getting the bag to the store? Thanks!


Cracks in leather can be replaced/fixed...cracks in the CANVAS however...LV won't even touch your bag if there are any.


----------



## girlhasbags

Missan2net said:


> Cracks in leather can be replaced/fixed...cracks in the CANVAS however...LV won't even touch your bag if there are any.


 That is right even if they find it hiding somewhere. Also the super glue will probably be a problem to. But you can always try.


----------



## nailgirl70

Please post an interior picture, thanks!


----------



## Bianca_

Here are the pictures! 
I appreciate your opinions!
Thanks!


----------



## Bianca_

Another pic, this is of the tiny crack on the bottom leather. Both from Palermo GM. What do you think?


----------



## deepott

Hi I don't this is a crack in the leather, I am fairly sure this is a leather join in the piping.


----------



## bickyi

Missan2net said:


> Replacement string for monogram Noe GM, $35 plus tax in Honolulu, Hawaii.


Ooooh, any idea how much the replacement string/cord is for the Epi Black Petit Noe? 

I started using a silk scarf as the cord on my noe just for fun, but now I can't remember what "safe place" I used to keep the original leather cord! lol


----------



## Damemike

kate1988 said:


> and if l sent my bag for repair will l get box ,dust bag?l don t have them




I got a new dust bag and Box when I went to pick up my repaired Cles, they even put on the holiday ribbon. Just ask the SA nicely and I think they'll probably give it to you


----------



## LvoemyLV

Hi! Does anyone know what it would cost to replace the top trim around a damier ebene neverfull gm (old style, without pouch). I bought it in August 2013 and it's cracking slightly and the handle took a small dig out of the trim too. I wouldn't give up this bag no matter what, still my all time favorite!! Handles look great still, no cracks  just trying to decide what to do for the trim.


----------



## bickyi

Bianca_ said:


> Another pic, this is of the tiny crack on the bottom leather. Both from Palermo GM. What do you think?


I don't think that's a crack on the bottom. It is actually where the 2 ends of the leather trim overlaps and is totally normal. If you run your fingers on it, you'll see that one side is slightly raised.

If you don't believe me, check some other LV bags, and you'll find that most bags have that spot strategically positioned where it's least visible.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bianca_

Thanks for the opinion! Actually, this overlapping of the leather really exists, it is on the opposite side of this supposed crack that I have registered on the pic. That is why I thought it was a crack. Or the palermo gm has two leather junctions due to its big size? Opinions! Thanks to all!


----------



## shtut

Anybody have a range to replace the leather/piping on the eva??

Thanks!


----------



## jinsung

u580729 said:


> Hello All. I picked up my discontinued Randonnee backpack today from the LV Boutique.  I had all the leather and hardware replaced. It came to a total of about $745. OMG! I could not believe my eyes. It looks brand new. Everyone was gushing over the bag. I am beyond satisfied. It took about 5 weeks.
> 
> Attached is a before pic of a bag that is exactly what my bag looked like prior to repair (same patina and everything). The after pic is of my actual bag. In this case the repair was worth it.


The monogram is really misaligned on some randonnees it seems. I'm pretty sure they followed the old stitch holes thats why its still misaligned.


----------



## nora ramos

Hi! The metal tab on the bottom of my pm monogram 6 ring agenda snapped off as I was closing the rings. I'm so sad, as I bought this piece preloved months ago, and finally found refill paper that fit, and today was the very first time I would have been able to actually use it!!! &#128546;
I believe it is a 2010 piece- I don't have it in front of me to double check date code... So I understand I will be charged. Such a bummer!!! Does anyone know what the price to repair will be?


----------



## Dianelv

Hi, does anyone in the UK know how much it would be to replace the leather on a vintage petit noe? I much prefer the style to the newer ones they have on th website at the moment but all the vintage ones are in pretty rubbish condition but i am lusting after this bag SO bad! Just want to know if its worth buying vintage and getting all the vachetta replaced or if the price would be too ridiculous :/ 

Thanks


----------



## shpahlc

Does anyone know if this looks like something LV would be able to repair? This is a BB sofia Coppola bag and it's about 16 months old. The leather loop seems to have stretched and I'm worried about it ripping.


----------



## bickyi

nora ramos said:


> Hi! The metal tab on the bottom of my pm monogram 6 ring agenda snapped off as I was closing the rings. I'm so sad, as I bought this piece preloved months ago, and finally found refill paper that fit, and today was the very first time I would have been able to actually use it!!! &#128546;
> I believe it is a 2010 piece- I don't have it in front of me to double check date code... So I understand I will be charged. Such a bummer!!! Does anyone know what the price to repair will be?


Which "metal tab" are you referring to on the agenda? Is it the tab that keeps the rings attached to the agenda, or the gold tab that you press to open the rings? 

If it is the former, then maybe you can fix it yourself as I did mine. Check out this post for my DIY fix and price quotes:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/calling-agenda-lovers-broken-agenda-rings-825134.html


----------



## nora ramos

bickyi said:


> Which "metal tab" are you referring to on the agenda? Is it the tab that keeps the rings attached to the agenda, or the gold tab that you press to open the rings?
> 
> If it is the former, then maybe you can fix it yourself as I did mine. Check out this post for my DIY fix and price quotes:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/calling-agenda-lovers-broken-agenda-rings-825134.html



Hi @bickyi! It's the tab that opens and closes the rings.... The SA on the phone at LV quoted me $70. Thanks so much for the info, I really appreciate you trying to help me.


----------



## sssxccc

Question: I got a Neverufull about a year ago and one side of the straps seem to be peeling terribly while the other is still in ok condition. 

I read somewhere on this forum that LV has a 2 year warranty and should replace this for me for free (and then after the warranty it would be around $160). 

If I purchased this out of the country in Thailand would they still do the repair for me and I don't have a receipt? Can someone confirm if it would be free?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hertzog79

As long as it is authentic, you should not have a problem.


----------



## Hertzog79

sssxccc said:


> Question: I got a Neverufull about a year ago and one side of the straps seem to be peeling terribly while the other is still in ok condition.
> 
> I read somewhere on this forum that LV has a 2 year warranty and should replace this for me for free (and then after the warranty it would be around $160).
> 
> If I purchased this out of the country in Thailand would they still do the repair for me and I don't have a receipt? Can someone confirm if it would be free?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
As long as it is authentic, you should not have a problem.


----------



## girlhasbags

Has anyone had a Saumur35 repaired. If so can you share the cost? Thank you


----------



## fabuleux

Pégase monogramouflage complete zipper replacement: 320 euros.


----------



## bickyi

girlhasbags said:


> Has anyone had a Saumur35 repaired. If so can you share the cost? Thank you


I'm sure TPF members can be of better assistance if you are more specific with your question. 

What PART of the Saumur 35 do you need repaired? Prices vary depending on what you need to get done.


----------



## Lei11

Hi all

I recently purchased an authentic LV Bucket GM Bag. The exterior is in great condition however the lining needs replacing. 

Anyone recently had their Bucket GM relined in Australia and care to share how much it cost them??

Look forward to any feedback

Lei


----------



## girlhasbags

bickyi said:


> I'm sure TPF members can be of better assistance if you are more specific with your question.
> 
> What PART of the Saumur 35 do you need repaired? Prices vary depending on what you need to get done.


 
Its about 28 years old so I will say everything it will be practically brand new. When I did my vintage Alma it was about $550


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello! Does anyone know how much it would be to replace the inventor plate on the galliera??! TIA


----------



## bickyi

BlueMaude said:


> Hello! Does anyone know how much it would be to replace the inventor plate on the galliera??! TIA


My SA quoted me $126 for the Inventeur plate replacement for the Berkeley about a year ago. I'd imagine it's about the same price for the Galliera. HTH!


----------



## girlhasbags

bickyi said:


> I'm sure TPF members can be of better assistance if you are more specific with your question.
> 
> What PART of the Saumur 35 do you need repaired? Prices vary depending on what you need to get done.




I called today for an estimate on a total replacement and they said around $900.00. Consider the bag is 1500 new and smaller it will be worth the investment in my opinion as I LOVE vintage bags.


----------



## Sunnystuff2010

Hi everyone I sent my LV Monogram Bucket GM in to have the lining replaced (sticky) does anyone know the cost to have this replaced?


----------



## kate1988

hi anyone replaced leather on monogram Deauville bag and know cost?


----------



## zusha59

oops! wrong spot!


----------



## girlhasbags

I have a vintage St. Cloud GM (1980-90) bag that needed the strap replaced so I took it to LV for repair. The estimate is $175.00 for the strap only. I left it I love the bag. I will post a picture and the final price when it comes back.


----------



## nikksterxx

I bought a preloved speedy 30 in damier Ebene but it has black spots. If I bring it to the store can they fix it?


----------



## lizaariani59

hi nixters it look to me that the canvas has faded.just take your speedy to lv.


----------



## nikksterxx

lizaariani59 said:


> hi nixters it look to me that the canvas has faded.just take your speedy to lv.




Do you know if they'll fix it?


----------



## liz_

nikksterxx said:


> I bought a preloved speedy 30 in damier Ebene but it has black spots. If I bring it to the store can they fix it?
> 
> View attachment 2874578
> View attachment 2874580
> View attachment 2874581
> View attachment 2874582
> View attachment 2874584




I've always been told that LV doesn't repair canvas,. This wear is normal on the DE due to rubbing, this is why Im afraid of the DE and I stick to mono.. If the seller didn't disclose this wear on the bag you should contact them, good luck.


----------



## darlingsabeauty

is it possible to get the leather replaced on an older version of a bag? what about a discontinued bag? would it cost more since the bags are no longer in production?

thanks!


----------



## girlhasbags

darlingsabeauty said:


> is it possible to get the leather replaced on an older version of a bag? what about a discontinued bag? would it cost more since the bags are no longer in production?
> 
> thanks!


 
Yes, it is possible as long as the canvas or leather is good condition and it is something they can replace they will. I had my Alma bag completely redone because the side of my St. Cloud bag was hard they said they could not do it but they are replacing the strap. Both bags are more than 20 years old. I think the prices depends on how much they have to do to get it apart. If you take it in they will give you an estimate. Hope this helps.


----------



## LVgirl_68

ANyone know the cost of replacing the handles on a vintage Alma pm monogram canvas please?


----------



## darlingsabeauty

girlhasbags said:


> Yes, it is possible as long as the canvas or leather is good condition and it is something they can replace they will. I had my Alma bag completely redone because the side of my St. Cloud bag was hard they said they could not do it but they are replacing the strap. Both bags are more than 20 years old. I think the prices depends on how much they have to do to get it apart. If you take it in they will give you an estimate. Hope this helps.


thank you so so much!


----------



## lvmk

girlhasbags said:


> Yes, it is possible as long as the canvas or leather is good condition and it is something they can replace they will. I had my Alma bag completely redone because the side of my St. Cloud bag was hard they said they could not do it but they are replacing the strap. Both bags are more than 20 years old. I think the prices depends on how much they have to do to get it apart. If you take it in they will give you an estimate. Hope this helps.


Also, the leather doesn't even have to be in good condition because it's replaceable (as long as it's a canvas piece/epi (the handles and such can be replaced on an epi piece, the epi itself cannot be replaced), i'm not sure about the other leathers


----------



## lvmk

darlingsabeauty said:


> is it possible to get the leather replaced on an older version of a bag? what about a discontinued bag? would it cost more since the bags are no longer in production?
> 
> thanks!


You can get discontinued bags repaired, and I don't think it would change the price. As long as you have a good relationship, you can apparently get free repairs (That's what I've heard on here) because they seemingly make up the repair costs on the spot.


----------



## girlhasbags

lvmk said:


> Also, the leather doesn't even have to be in good condition because it's replaceable (as long as it's a canvas piece/epi (the handles and such can be replaced on an epi piece, the epi itself cannot be replaced), i'm not sure about the other leathers




You are right I miss spoke the leather does not have to be in good condition. That is what I had replaced.. silly me ..lol


----------



## girlhasbags

lvmk said:


> You can get discontinued bags repaired, and I don't think it would change the price. As long as you have a good relationship, you can apparently get free repairs (That's what I've heard on here) because they seemingly make up the repair costs on the spot.


 
Please tell me how to get a free one I have always paid. I am usually very nice I did ask for a dust bag the last time I was in LV and the first SA told me they don't carry extras. When I pushed a little she said she would look and then never did. Fortunately, I was talking to another SA and asked her she asked to see my wallet (just to make sure I had one, which is fine I understand) and immediately went to the back and got me one with no problem. I would love to know I have a Saumur bag that I will be taking soon and could really use the information. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## lvmk

girlhasbags said:


> Please tell me how to get a free one I have always paid. I am usually very nice I did ask for a dust bag the last time I was in LV and the first SA told me they don't carry extras. When I pushed a little she said she would look and then never did. Fortunately, I was talking to another SA and asked her she asked to see my wallet (just to make sure I had one, which is fine I understand) and immediately went to the back and got me one with no problem. I would love to know I have a Saumur bag that I will be taking soon and could really use the information. Please let me know. Thanks


Many people have personal Sales Associates that they always buy from, so over time they develop a friendship and apparently you can get some free repairs, or that's what happened to some people on here at least.


----------



## girlhasbags

lvmk said:


> Many people have personal Sales Associates that they always buy from, so over time they develop a friendship and apparently you can get some free repairs, or that's what happened to some people on here at least.




okay, I see. I should have kept that SA's card. She was really nice. I had one that I used most of the time for my repairs at the time I did not and she did not offer. I will have to pick one and stick with them. Thank you for the information. I will start early so when I take it hope I can get someone willing to help. Wish me luck.


----------



## Tjvelazquez

I am currently thinking about purchasing a pre loved Chantilly MM. It's in good condition except for the buckle strap, it's basi holding on for dear life! I'm getting the bag at a decent price but I'm not sure if it's worth it with the strap almost ripping off. My question is, how much would I pay to get it repair?


----------



## Ig1299

Hey everyone I have a vintage keepall 50 bandouliere and I wanted to know if anyone would know how much it would be for the vecetta leather and all brass parts to be replaced? Its also missing the bandouliere strap! :-/ I'd have to get one also.


----------



## lvmk

Ig1299 said:


> Hey everyone I have a vintage keepall 50 bandouliere and I wanted to know if anyone would know how much it would be for the vecetta leather and all brass parts to be replaced? Its also missing the bandouliere strap! :-/ I'd have to get one also.




Probably upwards of $600


----------



## fabuleux

Ig1299 said:


> Hey everyone I have a vintage keepall 50 bandouliere and I wanted to know if anyone would know how much it would be for the vecetta leather and all brass parts to be replaced? Its also missing the bandouliere strap! :-/ I'd have to get one also.



Almost the price of the brand new keepall.
Usually, to change all the leather on a bag, it's about 2/3 of the price of the bag.


----------



## Chippiebear

For the Totally MM DE: one of the hanldes was peeling, although a minor defect, the workorder showed that it would have cost $455 CAD to repalce both hanldes. Thankfully no charge since I only had the bag for less than a month


----------



## cupcookie1980

hi ladys

could this can be repair


----------



## emms2381

Hi someone may have already posted this but my DA neverfull's straps are really dark - alot of it is natural patina but around the tops they look rather dirty (maybe colour transfer onto the vachetta) 

Does anybody know how much it is in the UK to have them repaired? also I don't know if I still have the receipt as I bought it in Vegas a number of years ago.

Also could someone enlighten me on the process - do I contact client services???


----------



## Toby93

cupcookie1980 said:


> hi ladys
> 
> could this can be repair
> View attachment 2893755
> View attachment 2893756
> View attachment 2893757



It looks as though the canvas has a lot of wear and tear and I don't believe that LV will/can repair canvas.


----------



## cupcookie1980

Toby93 said:


> It looks as though the canvas has a lot of wear and tear and I don't believe that LV will/can repair canvas.



i think so aswell 
its time to get a new one..


----------



## lvmk

cupcookie1980 said:


> i think so aswell
> its time to get a new one..


Yeah, that definitely can't be repaired... Does anyone know if they'll repair an ALL-leather piece with cracked leather?

TIA!


----------



## cupcookie1980

lvmk said:


> Yeah, that definitely can't be repaired... Does anyone know if they'll repair an ALL-leather piece with cracked leather?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## cupcookie1980

what about this one? how much it will cost?  the handle is pilling off


----------



## Zoe C

cupcookie1980 said:


> what about this one? how much it will cost?  the handle is pilling off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894444
> View attachment 2894445




Wooww!! How does THAT happen??


----------



## fabuleux

Zoe C said:


> Wooww!! How does THAT happen??



Handcream, acidity of PH on your hands.


----------



## sr1856

cupcookie1980 said:


> what about this one? how much it will cost?  the handle is pilling off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894444
> View attachment 2894445


omg, how can an expensive bag look like this.  i have a speedy de 30 as well. here i thought it is a carefree bag compared to mono.


----------



## girlhasbags

cupcookie1980 said:


> hi ladys
> 
> could this can be repair
> View attachment 2893755
> View attachment 2893756
> View attachment 2893757




LV is very picky about the canvas on the bags they will repair. It MUST be in great condition or they will not touch it. In this case I agree with the others based on my experience I don't think they would be repair it.


----------



## collector007

I have a LV bag that I purchased about twenty eight years ago for $350 from an LV store.  In the pockets it melted and some of the interior color has gotten on the canvas. I wonder if this purse could be fully restored and how much it would cost. My grandmother, who has passed away, paid for this bag for me, so it has sentimental value.


----------



## cupcookie1980

collector007 said:


> I have a LV bag that I purchased about twenty eight years ago for $350 from an LV store.  In the pockets it melted and some of the interior color has gotten on the canvas. I wonder if this purse could be fully restored and how much it would cost. My grandmother, who has passed away, paid for this bag for me, so it has sentimental value.




omg i have same from my grandma.. i took it to repair all leather interior. it cost me 260 was in germany..that was in 2013. im not sure how much the price now in USA. i love the bag. it looks classic


----------



## cupcookie1980

girlhasbags said:


> LV is very picky about the canvas on the bags they will repair. It MUST be in great condition or they will not touch it. In this case I agree with the others based on my experience I don't think they would be repair it.




its time to purchase the new one lol.. no hope for this purse. LV bags eat me slowly&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## cupcookie1980

fabuleux said:


> Handcream, acidity of PH on your hands.




yeaa its really use lol


----------



## katieny

collector007 said:


> I have a LV bag that I purchased about twenty eight years ago for $350 from an LV store.  In the pockets it melted and some of the interior color has gotten on the canvas. I wonder if this purse could be fully restored and how much it would cost. My grandmother, who has passed away, paid for this bag for me, so it has sentimental value.



I have the same bag. I think you can clean the gunk off of the canvas. Some tpfers have had success using Goo Gone to unsticky the pockets. I think you can do a search to find out how they did it.


----------



## girlhasbags

I picked up my vintage St. Cloud GM that LV changed the strap on. It really looks nice. It will be great when the strap patina's. The cost was $175.00 and it only took about 3 weeks.


----------



## lvmk

collector007 said:


> I have a LV bag that I purchased about twenty eight years ago for $350 from an LV store.  In the pockets it melted and some of the interior color has gotten on the canvas. I wonder if this purse could be fully restored and how much it would cost. My grandmother, who has passed away, paid for this bag for me, so it has sentimental value.


OMG! So sorry. Did you try to scrub the canvas with a magic eraser?


----------



## lvmk

fabuleux said:


> Handcream, acidity of PH on your hands.


Why does this not happen to other leather bags from other brands? Is it just the way LV treats the leather?


----------



## fabuleux

lvmk said:


> Why does this not happen to other leather bags from other brands? Is it just the way LV treats the leather?



Are you kidding? 
It happens all the time with Longchamp Le Roseau bags and with some Gucci patent leather bags. Any kind of leather that is coated like that is suceptible to peeling. Don't want any peeling? Go for pebbled leathers and avoid patent / mat coated smooth leathers.


----------



## Bags_4_life

emms2381 said:


> Hi someone may have already posted this but my DA neverfull's straps are really dark - alot of it is natural patina but around the tops they look rather dirty (maybe colour transfer onto the vachetta)
> 
> Does anybody know how much it is in the UK to have them repaired? also I don't know if I still have the receipt as I bought it in Vegas a number of years ago.
> 
> Also could someone enlighten me on the process - do I contact client services???


Hi, lv used to do the straps (the main straps are actually called handles and straps refers to the cinching straps) individually for about £70 but now will only do both and I think it's about £140. If you live near a store, take it in as they are usually very helpful and if you have a good relationship with an SA they may do it cheaper. If not near a store, call CS as they can advise you on how to send it in. 

I had my de handles replaced for free as some of the glazing came off (it was under 1 year) and I was thinking of having one of my mono ones done, but my SA gave me all the above details and the system now only allows both handles not just one.


----------



## lvmk

fabuleux said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> It happens all the time with Longchamp Le Roseau bags and with some Gucci patent leather bags. Any kind of leather that is coated like that is suceptible to peeling. Don't want any peeling? Go for pebbled leathers and avoid patent / mat coated smooth leathers.




Why can't they just die the vachetta like they do with their Damier cobalt leather? That's what I don't understand.


----------



## fabuleux

lvmk said:


> Why can't they just die the vachetta like they do with their Damier cobalt leather? That's what I don't understand.



Well LVMK it sounds like you should become a LV designer!


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi does anyone know if LV can repair this wallet? 

dq73eeo59ugyf.cloudfront.net/scratch/live/products/large/1451IC85.2135e874cef994fa.jpg

dq73eeo59ugyf.cloudfront.net/scratch/live/products/large/1451IC85.ff78349ba72fde09.jpg


----------



## fabuleux

nikksterxx said:


> Hi does anyone know if LV can repair this wallet?
> 
> dq73eeo59ugyf.cloudfront.net/scratch/live/products/large/1451IC85.2135e874cef994fa.jpg
> 
> dq73eeo59ugyf.cloudfront.net/scratch/live/products/large/1451IC85.ff78349ba72fde09.jpg



You must take it or mail it to a store. Louis Vuitton will not give you a quote or tell you if the repair is possible unless they see the item in person.


----------



## jdavidyan

Hello,
I was wondering if the scratched area of the handle (mini looping) when it touches the canvas, can that be repaired somehow?

Thanks,
Julia


----------



## missbanff

jdavidyan said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if the scratched area of the handle (mini looping) when it touches the canvas, can that be repaired somehow?
> 
> Thanks,
> Julia



Other than replacing the entire handle, I'm not sure what they can do. I'll be real honest, it is so small and faint that I don't think anyone but you would notice.


----------



## Zoe C

missbanff said:


> Other than replacing the entire handle, I'm not sure what they can do. I'll be real honest, it is so small and faint that I don't think anyone but you would notice.




+1. I had a hard time finding out what was I looking for here.  Your bag is OK!


----------



## lvmk

fabuleux said:


> Well LVMK it sounds like you should become a LV designer!




I can't tell if that's sarcastic or not


----------



## emms2381

Bags_4_life said:


> Hi, lv used to do the straps (the main straps are actually called handles and straps refers to the cinching straps) individually for about £70 but now will only do both and I think it's about £140. If you live near a store, take it in as they are usually very helpful and if you have a good relationship with an SA they may do it cheaper. If not near a store, call CS as they can advise you on how to send it in.
> 
> I had my de handles replaced for free as some of the glazing came off (it was under 1 year) and I was thinking of having one of my mono ones done, but my SA gave me all the above details and the system now only allows both handles not just one.



Yeah I had a quote and she said for my handles £125 which is good.

I think ill get her done - nothing wrong with the trim but I wonder if I have the handles done the patina will even up quite quickly as I plan on using her in the coming months?


----------



## emms2381

lvmk said:


> Why can't they just die the vachetta like they do with their Damier cobalt leather? That's what I don't understand.



Ring them up and ask them lol


----------



## collector007

lvmk said:


> OMG! So sorry. Did you try to scrub the canvas with a magic eraser?


No, I haven't tried to use magic eraser - Do you think that would work?


----------



## lvmk

collector007 said:


> No, I haven't tried to use magic eraser - Do you think that would work?




Don't scrub it with a ME... I have just learned that this can actually make the colors on the canvas go away (so it like gets rid of the pattern) because it eats away at the coating. I'm extremely lucky that I haven't ruined any of my bags. Just try scrubbing with baby wipes. DON'T scrub the canvas with a magic eraser. Hope this helps


----------



## Txlvlovah23

collector007 said:


> I have a LV bag that I purchased about twenty eight years ago for $350 from an LV store.  In the pockets it melted and some of the interior color has gotten on the canvas. I wonder if this purse could be fully restored and how much it would cost. My grandmother, who has passed away, paid for this bag for me, so it has sentimental value.


 
I must say for being 28 years old it looks to be in good condition on the outside


----------



## MsFamousHepburn

Has anyone had the zipper replaced on an old Toliette bag? I purchased from eBay and didn't realize the zipper was damaged, but it was such a great deal that I decided to keep it anyway. It's in gorgeous condition other than the zipper pulling away from the canvas in one tiny spot. I love that it still has the Eclair pull too. Vintage pieces are usually my favorites, but I always worry that LV won't repair since I'm not the original owner.


----------



## Bags_4_life

emms2381 said:


> Yeah I had a quote and she said for my handles £125 which is good.
> 
> I think ill get her done - nothing wrong with the trim but I wonder if I have the handles done the patina will even up quite quickly as I plan on using her in the coming months?


Sorry I've only just seen this now when coming on to the thread - didn't get a notification. 

If you do take it in, could you please find out for me how much to get all leather done? I'd like to get new straps and trim. I wonder how long it would take for the new leather to catch up (bag is nearly two and has a lot of patina) I think perhaps I would get the cinchers done at the same time as the bag would look so odd I wouldn't want to use it! Lol


----------



## emms2381

Bags_4_life said:


> Sorry I've only just seen this now when coming on to the thread - didn't get a notification.
> 
> If you do take it in, could you please find out for me how much to get all leather done? I'd like to get new straps and trim. I wonder how long it would take for the new leather to catch up (bag is nearly two and has a lot of patina) I think perhaps I would get the cinchers done at the same time as the bag would look so odd I wouldn't want to use it! Lol



Ahhh ok - I asked about all this

Here goes, 

£125 both handles
£61 Top trim, I can imagine the laces won't be too much more over that.

I am the same I dont dare have my handles done coz the trim does not really need changing but I am sure if I protect and sit my straps by the window once I just get the handles done it will blend in well.


----------



## MsFamousHepburn

MsFamousHepburn said:


> Has anyone had the zipper replaced on an old Toliette bag? I purchased from eBay and didn't realize the zipper was damaged, but it was such a great deal that I decided to keep it anyway. It's in gorgeous condition other than the zipper pulling away from the canvas in one tiny spot. I love that it still has the Eclair pull too. Vintage pieces are usually my favorites, but I always worry that LV won't repair since I'm not the original owner.



I should mention, I would just take it into the store, but the closest one is over 3 hours away from my current location.


----------



## charleston-mom

MsFamousHepburn said:


> I should mention, I would just take it into the store, but the closest one is over 3 hours away from my current location.




You can mail it to the store to get an estimate of the cost for repair.


----------



## kasitonni

I took some items in yesterday for repair and here are the costs:

Multicolore Alma main zipper change - 225 euros
Mini Pochette (DE) chain change (broken clasp) - free of charge
+ I ordered a new key holder for Multi Speedy (I had the keys and the leather strap), that was 50 euros


----------



## lvmk

Has anyone gotten a small-leather good reglazed recently? If so, how much?


----------



## liz_

lvmk said:


> Has anyone gotten a small-leather good reglazed recently? If so, how much?




My sister was quoted a price of $160 for reglazing of her emilie wallet 3 wks ago.


----------



## fabuleux

lvmk said:


> Has anyone gotten a small-leather good reglazed recently? If so, how much?



Your PO needs reglazing already?


----------



## lvmk

fabuleux said:


> Your PO needs reglazing already?


Yep... cracking around the fold... SMH...


----------



## fabuleux

lvmk said:


> Yep... cracking around the fold... SMH...



You should post pictures of that PO. We have not seen it in a while. 
Also I want to see the damage!


----------



## lvmk

fabuleux said:


> You should post pictures of that PO. We have not seen it in a while.
> Also I want to see the damage!


Will do later today or tomorrow


----------



## toujours*chic

Does anyone know if  LV will re-line a wallet? I found a DE continental clutch (13 years old) in my drawer, never used, and when I went to look at it and open the long bill pocket, I heard a sickening tearing sound. Apparently the lining stuck together. Now there is damage where the leather pulled apart from one side onto the other.


I realize I am way out of warranty but thought I would ask if anyone knows. I do not even know if LV does this kind of repair. The wallet is otherwise fine and certainly can be used in the current condition. But now I know why most leather good vendors put cardboard or paper in the bill compartment. LV and Hermes do not seem to do this. 


Note to self- good idea to put something inert between leather surfaces like acid-free paper or cardboard or plastic when storing.


----------



## kina.strickland

angelscry85 said:


> I was called by my SA about my MC speedy 30 that I dropped of on the 17th of Dec that I wanted to have my handles replaced. What I was told is that with the MC speedy they can not just replace the handles they also have to replace the chaps as well which comes to a total of $455. Any repair done like that they also have to make sure the canvas can sustain it being taken apart since that is what they would have to do in order to change them. So $455 for both handles and chaps. If i wanted to change ALL leather on the MC Speedy 30 it would cost $1400. Keybell is $70 but they've given it to me free several times LOL. I took in my mono speedy 35 and for both handles it will cost $140, piping: $210 and if i wanted all leather replaced it would cost $630. Anyway, so they said they can do any repair on most anything as long as it is approved and the canvas,epi,vernis or whatever it is made of is in good condition. Also, price increases don't affect the repair prices.




Yes the quote price is still correct I just dropped my Speedy 35 off for repair and all leather outside bag was $630 and if I wanted the inside pocket leather replaced it would have been another $110 I just did the outer repair only [emoji41]


----------



## kween0703

Picked up my Speedy 30 yesterday after having all of the vachetta leather replaced.  I paid 688.28.  Took 3 weeks. However, I do have a question.  The tab where the size is marked underneath, does not have the size at all.  I called my SA and she says that the new model Speedys are no longer marked with the size.  I'm not sure if I believe that or not.  Does anyone know? thanks.


----------



## Andy1612

Hi everyone, 
I have tried to read all the pages of this thread and I don't think that the repair on the Monceau has been mentioned (correct me if I'm wrong). 
I have a beautiful vintage Monceau in black epi that is in good condition but I would like to get a new top handle, the one I have now is a bit cracked. 
Does anyone know how much that might cost? The handle on the Monceau is in treated black leather. 

And also, has anyone heard of Louis Vuitton paint? When I got my Neverfull ebene in a consignment store the leather had a tiny tiny scratch and the owner said that he could fix it with some LV paint. I got it back the next day and you couldn't see the scratch at all.


----------



## 7PaperLillies

Anyone know the cost to replace the vachetta on a neverful mm?


----------



## lvmk

kween0703 said:


> Picked up my Speedy 30 yesterday after having all of the vachetta leather replaced.  I paid 688.28.  Took 3 weeks. However, I do have a question.  The tab where the size is marked underneath, does not have the size at all.  I called my SA and she says that the new model Speedys are no longer marked with the size.  I'm not sure if I believe that or not.  Does anyone know? thanks.




You could try asking the ladies in the Speedy Gonzalez Clubhouse.


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Does anybody know how much it would cost to replace the bumper on an Eole?


----------



## bkaips

I suppose $688.20 isn't too bad of a deal considering what a new Speedy is running. I have contemplated getting the vachetta replaced on a 1985 Speedy 30 I was so very fortunate to have come across for $20 at a thrift store. Structurally, in superb condition with no damage. Actually quite nice shape for being circa 80's. The vachetta has, of course, darkened and has water spots, but the bag has no damage and barely any wear for being 30 years old to the canvas. The lining is actually in great shape with very little dirt, but someone (for the life of me I cannot understand why!!) made their own "base shaper" out of cardboard and wrapped the cardboard in duct tape....there is now tape residue on the inside of what would otherwise be a wonderful lining. Any thoughts on getting tape residue off of the lining?


Also, did the $688.20 include the piping? I may consider this!


----------



## lvmk

bkaips said:


> I suppose $688.20 isn't too bad of a deal considering what a new Speedy is running. I have contemplated getting the vachetta replaced on a 1985 Speedy 30 I was so very fortunate to have come across for $20 at a thrift store. Structurally, in superb condition with no damage. Actually quite nice shape for being circa 80's. The vachetta has, of course, darkened and has water spots, but the bag has no damage and barely any wear for being 30 years old to the canvas. The lining is actually in great shape with very little dirt, but someone (for the life of me I cannot understand why!!) made their own "base shaper" out of cardboard and wrapped the cardboard in duct tape....there is now tape residue on the inside of what would otherwise be a wonderful lining. Any thoughts on getting tape residue off of the lining?
> 
> 
> Also, did the $688.20 include the piping? I may consider this!


I'm almost 100% sure they replace the piping for you for that price... Also, afaik LV cleans the items when they repair them...


----------



## Andy1612

7PaperLillies said:


> Anyone know the cost to replace the vachetta on a neverful mm?



I would love to know that to!


----------



## Andy1612

I went to the LV store today to ask about the price of a new handle on the monceau. The SA said that she would need to keep the bag for 4 weeks and send pictures to france just to be able to quote a price. Is this normal?


----------



## ilysukixD

Andy1612 said:


> I went to the LV store today to ask about the price of a new handle on the monceau. The SA said that she would need to keep the bag for 4 weeks and send pictures to france just to be able to quote a price. Is this normal?




Can you also ask the price for the lining of the inner pocket? Thank you.


----------



## Andy1612

ilysukixD said:


> Can you also ask the price for the lining of the inner pocket? Thank you.



I told the SA that I would think about it, 4 weeks seems as such a long time. But if I do decide to send it in I will ask about the inner pocket but I would guess that they would quote the price for changing the whole inside lining not only the inside pocket


----------



## girlhasbags

Andy1612 said:


> I went to the LV store today to ask about the price of a new handle on the monceau. The SA said that she would need to keep the bag for 4 weeks and send pictures to france just to be able to quote a price. Is this normal?




I've had several bags repaired at LV and I have never heard that. They usually quote me right then and there. The bags have taken anywhere from 4-8 weeks for the repair to be done. I will also say in my last several visits to LV the customer service is not what it used to be!


----------



## Andy1612

girlhasbags said:


> I've had several bags repaired at LV and I have never heard that. They usually quote me right then and there. The bags have taken anywhere from 4-8 weeks for the repair to be done. I will also say in my last several visits to LV the customer service is not what it used to be!



That was what I was thinking, like really 4 weeks to just give me a price? And I also asked if I could get the bag back after the pictures were sent off but no that wasn't possible


----------



## gcrsnaka

girlhasbags said:


> I'm new here too but have had a couple bags repaired although it was costly as you say it was better than buying new. I really like some of the vintage ones better. I've posted the first one I had repaired so you can see it will be well worth the wait.



How much did it cost to get the leather replaced and how long did it take? I have an old Alma and I can't decide if I should get the leather replaced. I heard it's very costly.


----------



## thisMeaghan

Hi everyone,
Just some info I gathered today, and figured I'd share... I went into my local LV store here in Orlando, and had them price out an entire exterior vachetta replacement on my speedy 25. Here is the list of prices I received.
Piping- $170 whole bag
Tags on either end- $70 a piece
2 handles- $140 total for 2
The pieces attaching the handle to the bag (I forget the term)- $175 for all 4
Zipper pull- $75
hope this helps!


----------



## fabuleux

thisMeaghan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just some info I gathered today, and figured I'd share... I went into my local LV store here in Orlando, and had them price out an entire exterior vachetta replacement on my speedy 25. Here is the list of prices I received.
> Piping- $170 whole bag
> Tags on either end- $70 a piece
> 2 handles- $140 total for 2
> The pieces attaching the handle to the bag (I forget the term)- $175 for all 4
> Zipper pull- $75
> hope this helps!



That's about 1/2 the price of a new Speedy.


----------



## brae

I asked my SA about replacing a chape on my ellipse, and she quoted $105 per. Whaaaaa? I wonder if the type of bag changes the price for different replacements?


----------



## Andy1612

brae said:


> I asked my SA about replacing a chape on my ellipse, and she quoted $105 per. Whaaaaa? I wonder if the type of bag changes the price for different replacements?



I think so, some bags aren't worth to repair because of the high cost and that's really sad because they are still good bags that have many years left


----------



## @rmc@ndy

would it be the same price for fixing snap buttons and zipper pulls on older wallets?


----------



## JCLoVesLV

lvmk said:


> Has anyone gotten a small-leather good reglazed recently? If so, how much?


If your item is less than a year old its free.  And if its more than a year old but in excellent condition it is free.  But if you have used the wallet or item constant then they call it normal wear and tear and then there is a charge.  I got a wallet reglazed from 2011 and they reglazed it for free because it was in excellent condition.  It also depends on the repair manager. Last year  I reglazed my Zippy Organizer wallet that was bought in 2007 and that one cost me 140 plus tax.


----------



## lvmk

JCLoVesLV said:


> If your item is less than a year old its free.  And if its more than a year old but in excellent condition it is free.  But if you have used the wallet or item constant then they call it normal wear and tear and then there is a charge.  I got a wallet reglazed from 2011 and they reglazed it for free because it was in excellent condition.  It also depends on the repair manager. Last year  I reglazed my Zippy Organizer wallet that was bought in 2007 and that one cost me 140 plus tax.


What to you mean by excellent condition? It's an all-leather wallet so it hasn't really shown any wear yet. (no canvas)


----------



## JCLoVesLV

That's what they told me at the store.  If your item shows no wear but the glazing.  Then take it in.  Like I said it really depends on the repair manager and how your relationship is with your SA.   If it's less then a year old they shouldn't charge you for the reglazing.  But then again it depends on the person you talk to.


----------



## kween0703

bkaips said:


> I suppose $688.20 isn't too bad of a deal considering what a new Speedy is running. I have contemplated getting the vachetta replaced on a 1985 Speedy 30 I was so very fortunate to have come across for $20 at a thrift store. Structurally, in superb condition with no damage. Actually quite nice shape for being circa 80's. The vachetta has, of course, darkened and has water spots, but the bag has no damage and barely any wear for being 30 years old to the canvas. The lining is actually in great shape with very little dirt, but someone (for the life of me I cannot understand why!!) made their own "base shaper" out of cardboard and wrapped the cardboard in duct tape....there is now tape residue on the inside of what would otherwise be a wonderful lining. Any thoughts on getting tape residue off of the lining?
> 
> 
> Also, did the $688.20 include the piping? I may consider this!


The cost was all exterior vachetta. They did not replace the vachetta on the pocket or the tabs underneath. Also, I live in TN where tax is 9.25%, so your price may differ.


----------



## kween0703

lvmk said:


> You could try asking the ladies in the Speedy Gonzalez Clubhouse.


Thanks!


----------



## girlhasbags

That is really not a bad price consider the cost of a new one. I did that with my vintage alma it was around the same price. I really love it. Especially since the new LV quality is not as good (only my opinion).


----------



## LVfantasy

liz_ said:


> My sister was quoted a price of $160 for reglazing of her emilie wallet 3 wks ago.



I have an Emilie. Just curious, how long has your sister been using her's?


----------



## liz_

LVfantasy said:


> I have an Emilie. Just curious, how long has your sister been using her's?




She's been using it for about 1 1/2 yrs


----------



## kina.strickland

I picked up my Speedy 35 monogram from repair and noticed the tab says made in France ? It was a USA bag


----------



## kina.strickland

Are repairs made in France ? Also I resent it out to have the inside pocket replaced it just looked sad lol


----------



## kween0703

kina.strickland said:


> Are repairs made in France ? Also I resent it out to have the inside pocket replaced it just looked sad lol


My bag came back MIF, which it was originally. But, I am curious. Does your tab have the size listed underneath? My bag is a speedy 30 and the replacement tab does not have the size listed.


----------



## kina.strickland

kween0703 said:


> My bag came back MIF, which it was originally a made in USA bag But, I am curious. Does your tab have the size listed underneath? My bag is a speedy 30 and the replacement tab does not have the size listed.




I didn't get to inspect it that close I just noticed the inside pocket in speedy was soo dark it didn't match the new outside replacements of the bag that I asked to pay for the repair and have it resent out for inside pocket replaced with new. 
I will check it again when it comes back and see if the date code has changed or they will have a problem on their hands!


----------



## kina.strickland

kina.strickland said:


> I didn't get to inspect it that close I just noticed the inside pocket in speedy was soo dark it didn't match the new outside replacements of the bag that I asked to pay for the repair and have it resent out for inside pocket replaced with new.
> I will check it again when it comes back and see if the date code has changed or they will have a problem on their hands!




I know USA bag have a date code starting with SD right? Which mines did before I sent it out for all outside leather replacements. 
That's why imma check the date code when the piece comes back again.


----------



## Dianelv

Does anyone know if LV repair the D ring tab? I just bought a speedy pre-loved and the leather tab of the D ring is pretty beat up!


----------



## kai_valentina

According to my SA, it will cost £20 to replace/repair the inventor plate on the Damier Eva. Hope this helps!


----------



## bickyi

y.yin said:


> According to my SA, it will cost £20 to replace/repair the inventor plate on the Damier Eva. Hope this helps!


Really? I was quoted $126 USD for the Inventeur plate on the Berkeley about a year ago. I think the plate on the Eva is smaller, but not by THAT much. I wonder why there is such a big price difference on the repair.


----------



## kai_valentina

bickyi said:


> Really? I was quoted $126 USD for the Inventeur plate on the Berkeley about a year ago. I think the plate on the Eva is smaller, but not by THAT much. I wonder why there is such a big price difference on the repair.



Hmm, thats a lot of difference! Maybe LV stores in different country charges different prices I guess?


----------



## didazfaz

Hi, does anyone able to tell me the cost to replace the top vachetta trimming of Monogram Neo. I can't find any post here. Will it be the same price as Neverful Gm? Thanks


----------



## orihime

Anyone know how much LV would charge to change the gold hardware of a Rosebery Damier wallet?


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone know how much does it cost to repair the inner pocket of the monceau? How much would it cost to request for a shoulder strap for the monceau? Thank you!


----------



## LValicious

Does anyone know the cost to reglaze the insolite wallet? And does the wallet have to be taken apart and resewn to reglaze it? Thank you!


----------



## VintageLV7343

Does anyone know if LV still replaces the handle for an Artsy GM? I'm hoping they do even though the bag has been discontinued. If you know the price, even better.


----------



## Andy1612

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone know how much does it cost to repair the inner pocket of the monceau? How much would it cost to request for a shoulder strap for the monceau? Thank you!



I was quoted about 230 dollars for the strap and an additional 200-300 for replacing the top handle. I haven't sent it in yet for repair because the SA:s were giving me different information. One told me that it would take about 1 month to just take the pictures that will be sent to Paris and after that it will take about 3 months for the repair


----------



## Andy1612

Does anyone know how much it would cost to change all of the canvas on a keepall 45?


----------



## ilysukixD

Andy1612 said:


> I was quoted about 230 dollars for the strap and an additional 200-300 for replacing the top handle. I haven't sent it in yet for repair because the SA:s were giving me different information. One told me that it would take about 1 month to just take the pictures that will be sent to Paris and after that it will take about 3 months for the repair


$230 for the strap seem reasonable, although I have a similar strap, I'll see if I will get a replacement when my bag arrive. However your SA didn't quote for the inner pocket? My Monceau seems to be in excellent condition, only missing the strap and keys and the inner pocket is sticky and peeling. If the inner pockets is only $200- 300 for repair, I don't mind sending in for a few months for repair. Do you think I should go to the LV store at 5th Ave, I heard they have a repair center and maybe it wouldn't take that long?


----------



## Ericafern

does anyone know how much it is to replace a zipper, zipper pull, tabs, and piping on a *speedy 35*? in fact any repairs on a speedy 35 prices? i have a preloved bag and may need to repair a few things.


----------



## tracyshopaholic

Hi everyone,

Would like to know anyone been to Heathrow Terminal 5 Louis Vuitton store? What do they ace in stock ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## farris2

My Delightful MM that I bought pre-loved has the stitches showing where the handle is attached to the bag. Would LV reinforce those?


----------



## kina.strickland

kina.strickland said:


> I didn't get to inspect it that close I just noticed the inside pocket in speedy was soo dark it didn't match the new outside replacements of the bag that I asked to pay for the repair and have it resent out for inside pocket replaced with new.
> I will check it again when it comes back and see if the date code has changed or they will have a problem on their hands!




Ok so I picked up the bag and everything was replaced on the bag plus the inside pocket. The repair specialist said the made in France tab was a part replacement as of the entire outside bag parts that were made in France. I asked why the date code wasn't changed to reflect the MIF tab My bag date code is SD it's a USA bag but made in France parts were use to restore the bag. 
I had the manager at the LV Macy's in NYC see if the tab can be changed to a USA tab because I don't feel comfortable with us date code with a MIF tab!


----------



## EmmaLB

Does anyone know if they would replace one of the handles on an epi speedy and the cost? I'm in England. Thanks x


----------



## bickyi

kina.strickland said:


> Ok so I picked up the bag and everything was replaced on the bag plus the inside pocket. The repair specialist said the made in France tab was a part replacement as of the entire outside bag parts that were made in France. I asked why the date code wasn't changed to reflect the MIF tab My bag date code is SD it's a USA bag but made in France parts were use to restore the bag.
> I had the manager at the LV Macy's in NYC see if the tab can be changed to a USA tab because I don't feel comfortable with us date code with a MIF tab!


I wouldn't worry about this because datecodes starting with SD can actually reflect USA *OR* France, which is actually quite fitting in your case since your bag is a bit of both. 

For future reference, Addy has a very helpful guide on LV datecodes. HTH!


----------



## gmiff

Hi I went there at the start of April when I was going to New York.
It is amazing! They have such a choice of stock! Lots of handbags; speedys, Alma's (in all the new epi colours) some new stock like the capuchins. They also has loads of SLGS, scarves and luggage! And it is quite considerably cheaper if you're flying out of the EU. For example a Delightful PM was £530 and a Speedy 30 was £495. Have fun! X


----------



## bakeacookie

Definitely great stock. Contact them if you're looking for something specific, they can tell you the prices, and put one on hold for you. 

I went in to get several items in mind and they had them there. Great service!


----------



## libertygirl

I haven't been yet but when I was utilising Heathrow's personal shopper service recently, they told me they can also now do transfers. So you can order an item through there even if you're travelling out of another terminal. 

Of course, you can also travel through to T5 if you have enough time too. Am definitely planning on doing this next time!


----------



## jenova07

Is it tax-free there?


----------



## bakeacookie

It's tax free, there's an EU price and non EU price.


----------



## tracyshopaholic

bakeacookie said:


> It's tax free, there's an EU price and non EU price.




What do u mean by non eu and eu price ?


----------



## neecha

I called LV customer service to get a quote on a piping replacement for my Monogram Speedy 25. The woman I spoke to quoted me $100 total (for both sides). However, I am in Buffalo, NY and the closest boutique is in Toronto. I totally forgot to ask about duties! Do any of you have any experience with shipping to/from Canada for repairs? I may just send it to New York if it's too much.

Also, I just purchased a pre-loved cosmetic pouch (M47515) that has a peeling/sticky lining. Other than that, it's in near perfect condition! Does anyone have a price on having the lining replaced?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Andrea777

I had old bucket pm and GM repair wanted $250 each for new lining...was not worth it.


----------



## bakeacookie

tracyshopaholic said:


> What do u mean by non eu and eu price ?



I think the price you're charged is determined by where you're going. The tag showed the price with VAT, then the two prices. Or the VAT price is the EU price. There's two prices basically. 

Since I was leaving the EU, I got charged a lower price. I do remember seeing two prices. It's a little confusing, but in the end what i bought is tax free.

Sorry to confuse anyone, but basically if you are flying out of T5 and out of the EU you should get your item tax free.


----------



## girlhasbags

Andrea777 said:


> I had old bucket pm and GM repair wanted $250 each for new lining...was not worth it.




Omg... I had the lining and the top strip redone on my GM bucket done about 2 years ago and it was $125.00 ...[emoji47] that is quite an increase


----------



## Etak14

libertygirl said:


> I haven't been yet but when I was utilising Heathrow's personal shopper service recently, they told me they can also now do transfers. So you can order an item through there even if you're travelling out of another terminal.
> 
> Of course, you can also travel through to T5 if you have enough time too. Am definitely planning on doing this next time!


When did it change that they will now do transfers between terminals, I'm travelling from T3 in a few weeks.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Anyone know how far back they replace things from speedy? Like will they still do it on a 1991?


----------



## bagLoVera

Andy1612 said:


> Does anyone know how much it would cost to change all of the canvas on a keepall 45?



LV won't touch the canvas.


----------



## Andy1612

bagLoVera said:


> LV won't touch the canvas.



I meant the vachetta


----------



## Andy1612

AlbertsLove said:


> Anyone know how far back they replace things from speedy? Like will they still do it on a 1991?



I think so, i have heard about people changing the vachetta on bags from the 80s


----------



## AlbertsLove

Andy1612 said:


> I think so, i have heard about people changing the vachetta on bags from the 80s



I really hope so. Just pulled the trigger on a 91 speedy. She says no tears on canvas or damage. Vachetta looks a bit dark but not too much. Paid 180.00 hoping to bring it back to life. I bought it because as much I love the look of speedy not sure if the bag is 100% me. If I wear ir for a while, I'll pull the trigger on a new DE.


----------



## girlhasbags

Andy1612 said:


> I think so, i have heard about people changing the vachetta on bags from the 80s


 

That is true I had the vachetta changed on my vintage bag that was made in the very early 90's or late 80's as long as the canvas is in great condition I don't think you will have a problem.


----------



## amti79

I just paid $70 to replace one chap on a speedy. It was in good  condition but I got the bag second hand and it was hot stamped with  someone else's initials.


----------



## iluvintage1

Hi, this is my first post on tpf, although I have lurked for a long time.  I noticed the recent post on the monceau pocket lining repair questions. Mine also has peeling in the pocket. Next time I go to the mall, I will bring it with me and see what they say.

I don't think I would spend 200 or more on a repair to the pocket. I would rather save up and use it for a new bag. Really I am horrified at some of the quotes given on this thread for price and the time that it takes to get a repair completed. I can understand that if something has to be sent away it will add some weeks to the time, but once the item is at the repair shop, why should the repair take months to complete?


----------



## Toby93

Etak14 said:


> When did it change that they will now do transfers between terminals, I'm travelling from T3 in a few weeks.



They don't transfer the item, but you can travel to T5 by shuttle if you give yourself enough time.  They will also arrange to have a personal shopper pick you up and take you there once you have passed through security - you need to be there 3 hours before your flight.  If you book a personal shopper you are required to spend at least £300 - very easy to do at LV!


----------



## March786

Toby93 said:


> They don't transfer the item, but you can travel to T5 by shuttle if you give yourself enough time.  They will also arrange to have a personal shopper pick you up and take you there once you have passed through security - you need to be there 3 hours before your flight.  If you book a personal shopper you are required to spend at least £300 - very easy to do at LV!



LV does actually allow the transfer of an item to another terminal with a personal shopper. You have to pay for the item 1 week before your flight and then authorise the store to give it to the PS to bring to you in another terminal. I did this in April.
Good luck I hope you find what your looking for


----------



## Toby93

March786 said:


> LV does actually allow the transfer of an item to another terminal with a personal shopper. You have to pay for the item 1 week before your flight and then authorise the store to give it to the PS to bring to you in another terminal. I did this in April.
> Good luck I hope you find what your looking for



Wow - I was in touch with customer service frequently before my flight and not once did they mention this!!  I would have much preferred to do this than go to T5 Thanks so much for this information!


----------



## March786

Toby93 said:


> Wow - I was in touch with customer service frequently before my flight and not once did they mention this!!  I would have much preferred to do this than go to T5 Thanks so much for this information!



Hi Toby93 i think it was because i asked my personal shopper to do this for me, because i have 2 little ones and i wanted to shop at chanel &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; 
I too was very surprised when she said it was possible! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
If in future you do require a personal shopper reference please do let me know &#128522;


----------



## DnB925Art

Does anyone know the cost to replace both of the rubber "feet" on the Pegase 55?  It's the rubber piece that is on the side of the bag next to where the zippers both begin and end that the bag would sit on if you were to place it on it's side (90 degrees from the rolling wheels side).  Thanks!


----------



## ilysukixD

Andy1612 said:


> I was quoted about 230 dollars for the strap and an additional 200-300 for replacing the top handle. I haven't sent it in yet for repair because the SA:s were giving me different information. One told me that it would take about 1 month to just take the pictures that will be sent to Paris and after that it will take about 3 months for the repair



I went to the LV store at SOHO and the SA quoted me $105 for the metals replacement and also $245 for the inner pockets. After a consideration I think I would just get the all metals replacement. The inner pockets doesn't seems functional to me. I forgot to ask for the strap replacement, since I have a similar strap to go with the bag. I think you should talk to your SA again because I was carrying my monceau and the SA instantly compliment how pretty my bag was and told me she can look up the quote for the repairs.


----------



## girlhasbags

Has anyone replaced the lining of the toiletry 15 or 19? How much was it


----------



## Andy1612

ilysukixD said:


> I went to the LV store at SOHO and the SA quoted me $105 for the metals replacement and also $245 for the inner pockets. After a consideration I think I would just get the all metals replacement. The inner pockets doesn't seems functional to me. I forgot to ask for the strap replacement, since I have a similar strap to go with the bag. I think you should talk to your SA again because I was carrying my monceau and the SA instantly compliment how pretty my bag was and told me she can look up the quote for the repairs.



That doesn't sound bad! My SA was all confused and had never seen a monceau before. I think I will go to the store this week or the next and hopefully get more information


----------



## Carrie ashcraft

I just purchased a pre-loved Cabas Mezzo and was wondering about the price to have the bottom vachetta replaced?


----------



## DaisyM

This weekend at LV I was quoted $630 to replace all the leather on a Neverfull MM - straps, pulls, tabs, trim.


----------



## DaisyM

DaisyM said:


> This weekend at LV I was quoted $630 to replace all the leather on a Neverfull MM - straps, pulls, tabs, trim.



Oops - meant to add - Mono pattern


----------



## Nene20122012

DaisyM said:


> Oops - meant to add - Mono pattern




That seems excessive for so little leather. I think LV wants people to just buy new again.


----------



## DaisyM

Nene20122012 said:


> That seems excessive for so little leather. I think LV wants people to just buy new again.


Yes - expensive, but I thought the SA made a good point. He said the bags are always going up in price but the repairs really aren't...(or perhaps, not as much/as often). So if I did opt to get all new, it would be almost like getting a new bag for about half the price of a new one. He's clearly good at his job - got me thinking.


----------



## Andy1612

DaisyM said:


> Yes - expensive, but I thought the SA made a good point. He said the bags are always going up in price but the repairs really aren't...(or perhaps, not as much/as often). So if I did opt to get all new, it would be almost like getting a new bag for about half the price of a new one. He's clearly good at his job - got me thinking.



I agree but at the same time I think that some of LVs repair costs are just too high


----------



## dioraddict15

I purchased a preowned montsouris mm and wanted to get all the leather and hardware replaced. Has anyone had this done and knows what it is likely to cost here in the UK? The canvas and leather are both in perfect condition and it is clean inside and out but the leather is a really dark and the hardware is tainted. I've never had anything repaired before so just wanted an idea...


----------



## PujaW

Do you know how much it would cost to replace a rivet on a Gucci Sukey tote?


----------



## Laura88

I'm flying from T5 to Vegas in August and want to buy a speedy b 30 de. Can anyone tell me roughly how much it would cost?


----------



## Happypurse71

Does anyone know if I could have LV replace all of the cachet tea on a delightful GM? I know it's a lot of leather, besides the handle, the zippers, and a lot of piping. I'd like to buy this discontinued bag, but since it's such an old style, no matter what, I would have to replace all of the leather. Thanks!


----------



## Happypurse71

Darn auto correct! I am referring to VACHETTA, lol.


----------



## Etak14

Laura88 said:


> I'm flying from T5 to Vegas in August and want to buy a speedy b 30 de. Can anyone tell me roughly how much it would cost?


Hi if you take 17% of the UK price that's the price you'll pay as you're leaving the EU.


----------



## Laura88

Etak14 said:


> Hi if you take 17% of the UK price that's the price you'll pay as you're leaving the EU.



Thank you!!


----------



## LVk8

EmmaLB said:


> Does anyone know if they would replace one of the handles on an epi speedy and the cost? I'm in England. Thanks x




I don't know the cost but I'm sure it depends on whether its a current or discontinued color.

I'd be interested myself bc I took my Epi Mandarin Speedy on vacation to a harsh climate & am regretting that decision [emoji85]


----------



## didazfaz

Hi, anyone knows how much to change the gold inventeur plate for Thames. Thank you.


----------



## OMK

Maybe I'm clueless, but if you replace only a portion of the vachetta on the bag, say a bag that has a substantial patina, wouldn't you have a bag with multiple colors of leather?  Or do they match the patina color?


----------



## Andy1612

OMK said:


> Maybe I'm clueless, but if you replace only a portion of the vachetta on the bag, say a bag that has a substantial patina, wouldn't you have a bag with multiple colors of leather?  Or do they match the patina color?



Hi! No you will have different colors on the vachetta but you can always speed the process of the patina


----------



## Tayyyraee

Does anyone know how much it will cost to replace the whole zipper on an alma Pm and the vachetta??


----------



## Tayyyraee

girlhasbags said:


> That is really not a bad price consider the cost of a new one. I did that with my vintage alma it was around the same price. I really love it. Especially since the new LV quality is not as good (only my opinion).



May I ask how much it cost you to replace the vachetta on your alma? And also do you know how much the zipper cost to repair? Found one I want to restore


----------



## fabuleux

Andy1612 said:


> I agree but at the same time I think that some of LVs repair costs are just too high



You realize that changing all the leather requires taking the bag apart... What cost money is labor, not the leather itself.


----------



## lvmk

fabuleux said:


> You realize that changing all the leather requires taking the bag apart... What cost money is labor, not the leather itself.




I don't think it does on the NF because on that particular bag none of the leather actually supports the canvas... All they have to do is take the handles off, take the cinches off, and take the interior pocket out after they take the trim for the rim out and replace the pocket, trim, handles, and cinches.


----------



## fabuleux

lvmk said:


> I don't think it does on the NF because on that particular bag none of the leather actually supports the canvas... All they have to do is take the handles off, take the cinches off, and take the interior pocket out after they take the trim for the rim out and replace the pocket, trim, handles, and cinches.



It's still a lot of work - which is my point. 
Billed the same way new bags are billed. It would be like buying a Mercedes but expecting the maintenance to cost as much for this Mercedes as it would cost for a Toyota.


----------



## girlhasbags

Tayyyraee said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost to replace the whole zipper on an alma Pm and the vachetta??



Sorry I thought I posted a response. It cost me around $625 about two years ago. The zipper was no in that price. Mine was fine and did not need to be replaced.


----------



## dioraddict15

Would anyone have an idea of the cost for replacing all the leather trimmings on a montsouris mm here in the UK?


----------



## lvmk

girlhasbags said:


> Sorry I thought I posted a response. It cost me around $625 about two years ago. The zipper was no in that price. Mine was fine and did not need to be replaced.




When they replaced the vachetta on the Alma did they replace the hardware such as the rivets and feet (if your Alma is new enough)?


----------



## lvmk

e





Dianelv said:


> Does anyone know if LV repair the D ring tab? I just bought a speedy pre-loved and the leather tab of the D ring is pretty beat up!



Yes. LV will repair anything but the canvas.


----------



## lvmk

Andy1612 said:


> Does anyone know how much it would cost to change all of the canvas on a keepall 45?




They don't change canvas. That's the one thing they don't repair. They only redo glazing, stitching, leather, hardware, linings, pretty much everything but the canvas. If the canvas is cracked or torn, they will not repair anything on the bag. The canvas has to be in good condition for them to even touch the bag.


----------



## Andy1612

lvmk said:


> They don't change canvas. That's the one thing they don't repair. They only redo glazing, stitching, leather, hardware, linings, pretty much everything but the canvas. If the canvas is cracked or torn, they will not repair anything on the bag. The canvas has to be in good condition for them to even touch the bag.



I meant the leather


----------



## kina.strickland

kween0703 said:


> Picked up my Speedy 30 yesterday after having all of the vachetta leather replaced.  I paid 688.28.  Took 3 weeks. However, I do have a question.  The tab where the size is marked underneath, does not have the size at all.  I called my SA and she says that the new model Speedys are no longer marked with the size.  I'm not sure if I believe that or not.  Does anyone know? thanks.




 Sorry for the late reply yes my repaired Speedy 35 does not have the marked size underneath tab that was replaced with a Made in France marked tab.


----------



## kina.strickland

I would like to sell my bag one day but now I'm not sure cause I can see someone claiming the date code didn't match the stamp origin but I do have my repair receipts & copy of purchase receipt Plus I'm sure a LV repair specialist would explain & verify my bag 100% authenticity [emoji6]


----------



## DianaA

I just had the lining replaced in my beloved Trousse Ronde 20.  It was $140 and took about a month.  Came back in a fresh dust bag (I didn't have one for it) with a shiny new zipper pull!


----------



## nickydutch

Can anyone help
Me with a "aboutish" cost of a new stud for a Saumur 35? I also need a Saumur 30 repaired that misses a stud AND the little leather bit on one side. LV are pretty non replying with giving info on phone and would need to travel to manchester which is miles away  (UK based)


----------



## girlhasbags

lvmk said:


> When they replaced the vachetta on the Alma did they replace the hardware such as the rivets and feet (if your Alma is new enough)?




I had to request they do the pulls. I mine is older so does have feet. Sorry for the delay in the response.


----------



## girlhasbags

kina.strickland said:


> I would like to sell my bag one day but now I'm not sure cause I can see someone claiming the date code didn't match the stamp origin but I do have my repair receipts & copy of purchase receipt Plus I'm sure a LV repair specialist would explain & verify my bag 100% authenticity [emoji6]


 
I don't think will have a problem anyone that has knowledge of LV would know vintage bags and how they were or were not tagged. I think you are safe when you sale and as you said it can be verified through LV.


----------



## nickydutch

Would anyone know how much it would be to find a replacement for my broken stud? UK based Saumur 35 Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## nickydutch

Would anyone know how much it would be to find a replacement for my broken stud? UK based


----------



## Bags_4_life

nickydutch said:


> Would anyone know how much it would be to find a replacement for my broken stud? UK based


Hi, hardware costs can vary quite a bit as they are so unique to each piece, but are usually very reasonable (well in comparison to some of the repair costs, lol). I've heard of ladies sending their bag in to their nearest store for repairs so it's possible you may not have to make the trip to Manchester. Call CS or the store and check


----------



## Violet Bleu

Has anyone been quoted for replacing the two leather tabs on both sides of the cosmetic pouch?


----------



## nickydutch

hi thanks a lot  Sounds like a plan. Manchester said I can send it recorded delivery. Would you happen to know if its true they wont touch it if the canvas is damaged? Manchester did not want to say, just that it needs assessing first :S


----------



## emjaycee

Hi. Would anyone know how much will it cost to replace the handles and lining of a sac plat? Thanks.


----------



## Mickiannj

I just left my Petit Bucket at the Daimaru LV store near Tokyo Station to be relined.  It will cost 18,000 yen.  The SA told me that because of the relining process they will have to replace some of the vachetta on the mouth of the bag but that it will not be noticeable because they will match the color of the patina.  I couldn't find any recent info about prices here in Japan so I thought I'd post this.  Hope it helps someone.


----------



## fabuleux

Violet Bleu said:


> Has anyone been quoted for replacing the two leather tabs on both sides of the cosmetic pouch?



That should be pretty cheap.
Have you found out anything ?


----------



## Violet Bleu

fabuleux said:


> That should be pretty cheap.
> Have you found out anything ?



I was quoted around $360 for both tabs when I called a random LV store. That seemed pretty high to me! When I asked a local store in the past: I got a similar $200-$300 quote. I am not sure if this is a normal repair rate, or I am just being quoted highly. Both times I have asked, it seemed that the SA did not have a solid response and had to "find out". I kind of feel as if they are making up the numbers on the spot.


----------



## fabuleux

Violet Bleu said:


> I was quoted around $360 for both tabs when I called a random LV store. That seemed pretty high to me! When I asked a local store in the past: I got a similar $200-$300 quote. I am not sure if this is a normal repair rate, or I am just being quoted highly. Both times I have asked, it seemed that the SA did not have a solid response and had to "find out". I kind of feel as if they are making up the numbers on the spot.



You have to bring it in and let them look at it before you can get a _real_ quote. 
Calling is useless.

PS: quotes are also up to the SA / Repair Specialist / Manager. I have gotten several "free" repairs because of my great relationship with my SA. Not everyone gets the same response. If you have several stores around, it's aways good to check with all of them. And the best way to get a free repair is to buy something on the day you bring the repair. That often works. (Or at least it did in the store I worked at!).


----------



## Violet Bleu

fabuleux said:


> You have to bring it in and let them look at it before you can get a _real_ quote.
> Calling is useless.
> 
> PS: quotes are also up to the SA / Repair Specialist / Manager. I have gotten several "free" repairs because of my great relationship with my SA. Not everyone gets the same response. If you have several stores around, it's aways good to check with all of them. And the best way to get a free repair is to buy something on the day you bring the repair. That often works. (Or at least it did in the store I worked at!).



Good to know! I kind of assumed this was the case! I actually don't need this repair done now but was wondering how much it would be for the future. I don't want to waste anyone's time in my local store because I just wanted a general idea. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bags_4_life

emjaycee said:


> Hi. Would anyone know how much will it cost to replace the handles and lining of a sac plat? Thanks.



The sac plat is a very popular bag for repairs, have you tried doing a search of this board in case this has already been mentioned?


----------



## emjaycee

Bags_4_life said:


> The sac plat is a very popular bag for repairs, have you tried doing a search of this board in case this has already been mentioned?



Most of those I found were way back 2011/2013. I will try to visit the LV here next week and ask for a quote.


----------



## JMW212

The corner of my montogrueil was coming out and I had to have the entire bag repiped as it is all one piece. Cost me 280 and took about 4 weeks. Looks great! If only I could figure out how to upload a stupid picture!


----------



## Bags_4_life

emjaycee said:


> Most of those I found were way back 2011/2013. I will try to visit the LV here next week and ask for a quote.


Sometimes the older posts can be helpful for a rough idea. Generally the prices for repairs go up much slower than the buying prices, so they can be handy. Please update the thread if you can find out some up to date prices


----------



## Saraja

Anyone know how much a Pouchette strap replacement is?


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just had the 2 wheels replaced on my Pegasus 60 and it was $70 at the Waikiki LV store. Way less than I thought. It cost me $150 to replace my watch battery a few years ago.


----------



## betty.lee

yakusoku.af said:


> I just had the 2 wheels replaced on my Pegasus 60 and it was $70 at the Waikiki LV store. Way less than I thought. It cost me $150 to replace my watch battery a few years ago.




me too. hehe. my husband was so happy he was like "can I pay you more?" lol I think he thought it would cost so much more.


----------



## yakusoku.af

betty.lee said:


> me too. hehe. my husband was so happy he was like "can I pay you more?" lol I think he thought it would cost so much more.




I was hoping it would be less than $100 but my bf thought it was gonna be more like $200. We were both surprised and happy when they told us only $70 lol Either way the wheels needed to be replaced, they were damaged from our last trip.


----------



## MyPandaxox

I don't know if this is the appropriate thread but I'm thinking of purchasing a pre-loved LV monogram bag with heavily stained vachetta so I can attempt to dye it black. If it doesn't work I can throw it away...


Have any of you heard of such a thing? I love the look of Retiro Black/Mono combo but would prefer to have it on other bags.


----------



## betty.lee

MyPandaxox said:


> I don't know if this is the appropriate thread but I'm thinking of purchasing a pre-loved LV monogram bag with heavily stained vachetta so I can attempt to dye it black. If it doesn't work I can throw it away...
> 
> 
> Have any of you heard of such a thing? I love the look of Retiro Black/Mono combo but would prefer to have it on other bags.




oh that sounds kind of cool. I don't have experience with that but would love to see ye finished product if your ahead with it. I'm not sure if there's a DIY thread in LV forums.


----------



## mcp105

Has anyone had their Favorite MM brass plate replaced? How much does it cost? My purse is less than 2 weeks old and it brushed up against concrete while I was sitting on the ground sustaining deep scratches.  So disappointed but it's my fault for wearing it to a food truck event. 

And to contribute, I had the zipper to my Empreinte Zippy Coin Purse replaced due to fraying of the fabric. It was free since my wallet was less than 2 weeks old at the time, but if I were to have gotten charged the actual price, the receipt states a zipper replacement costs $245 here in CA.


----------



## LVk8

Just a quick update, LV is repairing my Epi Speedy handles & chapes, yay!  

$110/handle
$70/chape 
Free for zipper pull tab 

[emoji173]&#65039;

I'm also having a DA 6-key holder reglazed which is also $70


----------



## Lovinlouisv

Has anyone had any experience replacing the Vachetta end tabs on a Speedy? I really only want the "stamped" one replaced because it looks to be fading.


----------



## Bguyette

Does LV replace the brass buckles on bags like the Saumur MM? If so, how much does each buckle cost approximately?

ALSO! If I were to get hardware or vachetta replaced from a reputable leather shop (like Rago Brothers dot com) does that take away authenticity from the bag at all?


----------



## girlhasbags

Bguyette said:


> Does LV replace the brass buckles on bags like the Saumur MM? If so, how much does each buckle cost approximately?
> 
> ALSO! If I were to get hardware or vachetta replaced from a reputable leather shop (like Rago Brothers dot com) does that take away authenticity from the bag at all?




I have a 45 that I am going to take in for a complete makeover after I get the channel bag I a lusting after. If you find out anything about cost please post.


The bag will be devalued and if you needs any other repairs it is my understanding that LV will not touch it once it has been repaired by someone else. Again this is my just understanding.


----------



## Bguyette

girlhasbags said:


> I have a 45 that I am going to take in for a complete makeover after I get the channel bag I a lusting after. If you find out anything about cost please post.
> 
> 
> The bag will be devalued and if you needs any other repairs it is my understanding that LV will not touch it once it has been repaired by someone else. Again this is my just understanding.




Super helpful thank you! I am heading to the Boston boutique soon to get some quotes and will let you know what they say!


----------



## girlhasbags

Bguyette said:


> Super helpful thank you! I am heading to the Boston boutique soon to get some quotes and will let you know what they say!




Thank you please do.


----------



## mrsinsyder

How much are vachetta speedy handles?

TIA!


----------



## cncarden89

Hi- Does anyone know how much it costs to get all of the leather on a NF GM DA replaced?? Thank you!


----------



## sandee19

LV New Zealand replied to me about replacement of Mono Neverfull MM : $310 NZD

New Clochete for Alma BB is $105 NZD


----------



## lvmk

*Repair:* Replacement Lock - Brushed Gold
*Cost:* $38.00 (not including tax)


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Replace Speedy 30 Handles: $150+tax CDN
Replace Speedy 30 Engraved Gusset Tab: $75+tax CDN
Replace Speedy 30 Leather Slider (Zipper Pull Tab): Complimentary


----------



## coviles28

DaisyM said:


> This weekend at LV I was quoted $630 to replace all the leather on a Neverfull MM - straps, pulls, tabs, trim.




Whoa momma, replacing is not cheap!!! I came here to look for this exact info. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaisyM

coviles28 said:


> Whoa momma, replacing is not cheap!!! I came here to look for this exact info. Thanks for sharing!



you're welcome!


----------



## twdavis

mrsinsyder said:


> How much are vachetta speedy handles?
> 
> TIA!



I just left mine at LV store in  Dallas TX to have handles replaced on my 35. They quoted me $140 and 6-8 week turn around.


----------



## ilysukixD

Only $140 for both handles? How about all leather replacement?


----------



## twdavis

ilysukixD said:


> Only $140 for both handles? How about all leather replacement?



Yes, for both handles only. I don't know about all replacement. Best thing to do is take your bag in for a quote. When I pick my speedy up I'll be taking my petit noe to get a quote for all vachetta replacement.


----------



## Nene20122012

twdavis said:


> I just left mine at LV store in  Dallas TX to have handles replaced on my 35. They quoted me $140 and 6-8 week turn around.




Would u mind sharing which store? Galleria or north park?


----------



## twdavis

Nene20122012 said:


> Would u mind sharing which store? Galleria or north park?



Galleria 
I didn't realize there is one in NP other than  inside NM. I don't live in the area so that's the only one I knew of.


----------



## jessicalistic

girlhasbags said:


> Has anyone replaced the lining of the toiletry 15 or 19? How much was it



Also wondering about this. I got a great bargain on one, but I don't know if it's worth it. I'm guessing not. also, there is a small crack in the canvas, so I am pretty sure they'll rule it out.


----------



## jessicalistic

Bags_4_life said:


> I used baby wipes and gently rubbed all the lining off completely, so that now it's just the cotton that was underneath the washable lining.
> Lv quoted £200 ($335) to replace the lining, it's £210 ($352) for a brand new one! I'm glad I took a chance as i got this for £48 ($80)
> After pic



Thanks for this! Mine is not sticky or disintegrating yet. But it is good to know a solution if/when that does start to happen.


----------



## jessicalistic

mrsinsyder said:


> How much are vachetta speedy handles?
> 
> TIA!



I was quoted EUR 100 for both


----------



## jessicalistic

coviles28 said:


> Whoa momma, replacing is not cheap!!! I came here to look for this exact info. Thanks for sharing!



Keep in mind that "all leather" also includes that little leather piece around the internal pocket zipper and the small chaps that hod the side straps. I watched a few films on YouTube where a shoe repairman fixed different parts of LV bags. Let me tell you, it was more work than I'd expected for certain things. The chaps on certain bags especially. Bags with lining were even more of a pain. Interesting to see.


----------



## frzsri

Saraja said:


> Anyone know how much a Pouchette strap replacement is?




It's 250 in my country so probably would be about 80-100 USD. This is for Epi strap though. Canvas would be cheaper I think.


----------



## frzsri

Am waiting for quote to reline an Epi Dauphine cosmetic pouch GM. Will post here once I get it


----------



## fabuleux

jessicalistic said:


> Keep in mind that "all leather" also includes that little leather piece around the internal pocket zipper and the small chaps that hod the side straps. I watched a few films on YouTube where a shoe repairman fixed different parts of LV bags. Let me tell you, it was more work than I'd expected for certain things. The chaps on certain bags especially. Bags with lining were even more of a pain. Interesting to see.



Yes! Sometimes you basically have to reconstruct the bag entirely on some repairs which explains why the cost can be so high.


----------



## Ponews

So, got a beautiful, gently LoVed Monogram Totally MM, so happy and can't wait to start using it. Lee has authenticated it and I'm good to go!

Couple questions: 

Seller states she had it "dry cleaned" before selling it. Should I get the Apple products and re-condition the vachetta? I've never used them before but this one is pretty new and light color.

Also, there are some thread pulls on the base of the handles. Should I take (send) it to LV for re-stitching before I use it? I actually have the gift receipt but don't know if they need that for me to send it. It's dated June 12, 2014 so I'm actually within the two year repair window (do I have it right?).

Suggestions on how to approach LV, I don't have one in my area so will probably have to send it to Dallas. I do have a SA I've worked with there before but I only had a couple repairs and bought a couple luggage tags and a new pochette handle. Maybe if I email her (if I can find her original one) she might help? Just need advice on how to approach LV as I understand they can be a little snarky at times if you don't buy tons of stuff from them.

THANKS in advance for help, suggestions, comments!


----------



## lvmk

Re-glaze Taiga Pocket Organizer - $105


----------



## lvmk

Ponews said:


> So, got a beautiful, gently LoVed Monogram Totally MM, so happy and can't wait to start using it. Lee has authenticated it and I'm good to go!
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> Seller states she had it "dry cleaned" before selling it. Should I get the Apple products and re-condition the vachetta? I've never used them before but this one is pretty new and light color.
> 
> Also, there are some thread pulls on the base of the handles. Should I take (send) it to LV for re-stitching before I use it? I actually have the gift receipt but don't know if they need that for me to send it. It's dated June 12, 2014 so I'm actually within the two year repair window (do I have it right?).
> 
> Suggestions on how to approach LV, I don't have one in my area so will probably have to send it to Dallas. I do have a SA I've worked with there before but I only had a couple repairs and bought a couple luggage tags and a new pochette handle. Maybe if I email her (if I can find her original one) she might help? Just need advice on how to approach LV as I understand they can be a little snarky at times if you don't buy tons of stuff from them.
> 
> THANKS in advance for help, suggestions, comments!
> 
> View attachment 3093724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093727



Hi there. It doesn't matter if you've worked with the store before or not.

To get this item repaired, first, go to >Store Locator - Louis Vuitton® USA and locate your nearest store.

Write a letter describing the issue, and then take your bag and the letter to your nearest FedEx/UPS/USPS office and have them pack and ship the item to the store nearest you. MAKE SURE YOU INSURE THE PACKAGE!!!

You should get a call in a few days after it arrived to its destination from the store. They will talk to you and discuss repair options. The receipt is not necessary to include in the package by the way. They repair any items as long as they are authentic and the canvas is not cracked.

Also, you will more than likely have to pay for the repair because Louis Vuitton does not offer a warranty on their items. If you think the bag is fairly new, then include the original date of purchase in your letter and state that you feel the bag's stitching should have held up longer. 

This is how I've always sent in my items.

I hope this helps.

Best regards,
LVMK


----------



## Choco_pug

Replacement handles for Tivoli GM- $175


----------



## orchid67

Batignolles Horizontal - change handle chape- $ 70.00
Speedy 30 Epi cassis - change two handles -$245.00


----------



## Charla10

MyPandaxox said:


> I don't know if this is the appropriate thread but I'm thinking of purchasing a pre-loved LV monogram bag with heavily stained vachetta so I can attempt to dye it black. If it doesn't work I can throw it away...
> 
> 
> Have any of you heard of such a thing? I love the look of Retiro Black/Mono combo but would prefer to have it on other bags.


I bought a seriously vintage Alma and dyed the leather black and I like it so much better


----------



## Damemike

Anyone know how much is it to replace all the vacheta on an amazone bag?


----------



## Damemike

Damemike said:


> Anyone know how much is it to replace all the vacheta on an amazone bag?




Nevermind, I asked the lv store here in china they told me its 4500 yuan which is about 700usd. That's way too much to just replace so little amount of leather[emoji29]


----------



## KittyPryde777

The stitching on 1 of the straps of my Totally MM (monogram) came undone after I had used the bag for only 2.5 years. I do use the bag a lot so it might've been from semi-normal wear & tear but still, for a pricey bag I was expecting at least these repairs to be covered somewhat. Both straps wound-up having to be completely replaced (instead of just re-stitching just the 1 undone strap), so my out of pocket cost was about $275+tax (I think it came out to like $300 w/tax). I was so pissed about this. My husband did not understand why LV did not allow any sort of compensation for such a pricey bag.


----------



## plastictresses

Hi, my contributions to the LV repair costs.

Just replaced the leather zipper pull for my multicolore speedy 30. It cost SGD90 for just the leather pull and the gold connector ring to the zip. It doesn't include the cost of the metal tip at the edge of pull.

Hope it's useful!


----------



## IceDancer

Choco_pug said:


> Replacement handles for Tivoli GM- $175



for one side or both?


----------



## Choco_pug

IceDancer said:


> for one side or both?


  for the pair


----------



## IceDancer

Choco_pug said:


> for the pair


Thanks! Any idea what the repairs would be for anything else? Like the actual tabs? or leather by the zipper?


----------



## frzsri

frzsri said:


> Am waiting for quote to reline an Epi Dauphine cosmetic pouch GM. Will post here once I get it




It can't be repaired as LV no longer have lining for that particular model. 
Plan to send to a leather specialist to see what they can do. It's in too good a condition to not use!


----------



## Choco_pug

IceDancer said:


> Thanks! Any idea what the repairs would be for anything else? Like the actual tabs? or leather by the zipper?


 
No, sorry. I only replaced my handles.


----------



## mforcey

What would be the cost to have the inside lining of an epi petit noe repaired? I believe it's calfskin.


----------



## nihash

I have a 7 hr layover in Heathrow on my way to India in October. I am planning to get the Neverfull GM DE and the Adele wallet(if available). I understand from searching and reading posts here that the prices are roughly 15% less than the UK listed price. So for the GM it would  be 755 - 15% = roughly 640 GBP which is 1000USD which is still a lot cheaper than the YS price.. Can someone please confirm my understanding above is correct? And this way I will not even have to worry about filling out the customs forms to get the VAT back. I plan to use the bag in India - that way I will probably not have to declare it on way back to the states.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Etak14

You'll get 17% at the LV store at Heathrow, if you look at the personal shopping website for Heathrow you can arrange it.


----------



## pacificagal

Went to LV yesterday for 2 items -

1.  French wallet - popper is not tight.  Although I've had the wallet for several years, the replacement of the male part is free - 2 weeks.

2.  Epi GM Agenda - re glazing of the entire organizer - she quoted $175-$200 but they will call me back for an exact amount.  6-8 weeks.

All work takes place in Southern California.


----------



## Hellokittyluver

called my local LV store to ask in advance how much it would be to replace handles on a vintage Speedy I purchased that has that problem along with some items. I'm hoping the missing zipper tab won't be much more plus it's missing the lock and key which I would love to have. They quoted me $140 for both handles which is ok all things considered . Hoping for the best . &#128556;Where can I take it to clean the inside or even do it myself ? Thanks in advance


----------



## PrincessBala

nihash said:


> I have a 7 hr layover in Heathrow on my way to India in October. I am planning to get the Neverfull GM DE and the Adele wallet(if available). I understand from searching and reading posts here that the prices are roughly 15% less than the UK listed price. So for the GM it would  be 755 - 15% = roughly 640 GBP which is 1000USD which is still a lot cheaper than the YS price.. Can someone please confirm my understanding above is correct? And this way I will not even have to worry about filling out the customs forms to get the VAT back. I plan to use the bag in India - that way I will probably not have to declare it on way back to the states.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi. i just did that this month. I had a 5 hour lay over. I would say that you should definitely arrange the sale. on my way to Africa they didn't have the NF GM in DE. They didn't have a lot of stock due to the LV vacation and strikes etc. I was luckier on my way back. I have cards for the SAs i used( bought something going and coming). DM me when you are ready and decide you want to do this and i will share the email address. Because you are traveling through, they will charge you the non-EU price after they record your passport info and your flight information. They offer a choice of currency payment. For me they asked if  wanted to pay in pounds or dollars. The difference in price was well worth it.


----------



## vernis-lover

nihash said:


> I have a 7 hr layover in Heathrow on my way to India in October. I am planning to get the Neverfull GM DE and the Adele wallet(if available). I understand from searching and reading posts here that the prices are roughly 15% less than the UK listed price. So for the GM it would  be 755 - 15% = roughly 640 GBP which is 1000USD which is still a lot cheaper than the YS price.. Can someone please confirm my understanding above is correct? And this way I will not even have to worry about filling out the customs forms to get the VAT back. I plan to use the bag in India - that way I will probably not have to declare it on way back to the states.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The Neverfull GM is 755 GBP, about 1185 USD right now.  The US price is 1340 USD so you'd be instantly saving around 150 USD.  If you claimed the VAT back then you'd save a bit more.


----------



## PrincessBala

PrincessBala said:


> Hi. i just did that this month. I had a 5 hour lay over. I would say that you should definitely arrange the sale. on my way to Africa they didn't have the NF GM in DE. They didn't have a lot of stock due to the LV vacation and strikes etc. I was luckier on my way back. I have cards for the SAs i used( bought something going and coming). DM me when you are ready and decide you want to do this and i will share the email address. Because you are traveling through, they will charge you the non-EU price after they record your passport info and your flight information. They offer a choice of currency payment. For me they asked if  wanted to pay in pounds or dollars. The difference in price was well worth it.




You need to do nothing.. They automatically charge you the non-EU price if you have a boarding pass and a passport.


----------



## vernis-lover

PrincessBala said:


> You need to nothing.. They automatically charge you the non-EU price if you have a boarding pass and a passport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106319



Well there you go OP. Pending any price increases then you'd be paying 629 GBP (about 990 USD). And all you have to do is turn up and buy, not even any paperwork to submit for a VAT refund.


----------



## PrincessBala

Exactly. I found it irresistible .


----------



## gogorgordon

I brought in an old monogrammed canvas petit Noe today to a store for repair &#8211; guy very nicely slapped the base and told me 'it's still in quite good condition!' so I just went ahead and fixed everything else. Anyway: got the leather handles, top binding, sides, and lace changed out which totalled SGD$800. Very happily they have a workshop here! So it apparently takes only 4 to 6 weeks.

Not sure if that's a good price, because I think the bag is from at least the 90s, if not 80s; and its price has gone up a LOT since then anyway.


----------



## LvCoffeeLver

Holy cow, they should have given you a new one


----------



## Ponews

Took my previously LoVed Monogram Metis to LV @ Northpark Dallas. It has a little color transfer on the glazing on the side seams and maybe a chip or two in the glazing. It was a little expensive at $175 to re-glaze both side seams but the bag is in amazing condition and I got it about 1/2 of retail so I thought it was a good investment to get it fixed. I'll have to wait 4-6 wks plus shipping so I'll re-post after I get it back.


----------



## Ponews

On my same trip to LV Northpark Dallas I brought a pre LoVed Monogram Totally. I had the gift receipt on this one but she never asked to look at it. Threads pulling on where the straps attach to the purse. $140 to re-stitch body handle chape (all 4). Seemed a little high but again I got it in great condition for about 1/2 retail so hopefully another good investment. I'm hoping maybe they will be shipped to me with a dust bag and/or box to soften the blow of repairs [emoji12]


----------



## marijtje85

Speedy b empreinte; replacement of both handles: 225, replacement of the shoulder strap: 275


----------



## sweetlove

So this is a really weird question, but when changing vachetta, do they stamp the bag with "made in ...", or do they leave it blank? I'm thinking about replacing the leather on my noe, but it was made in France so I don't want to risk sending it in for repair in the US if they do the work there and it gets stamped with "made in the USA". Obviously if they don't stamp at all it's not an issue, but I just want the "made in.." to correspond with the datecode.


----------



## IceDancer

I think replacing the Neverfull MM in DE straps cost around $220 for both straps from what I've read on here. What about just re-glazing the sides of the straps? Or does that not make sense to do? Is replacing them the way to go?


----------



## nihash

Oh WOW....Thanks everyone..now seeing an actual receipt has gotten me even more excited..I am going to email them a couple weeks ahead of my departure to ensure stock!! I will keep everyone posted!!


----------



## fabuleux

Ponews said:


> Took my previously LoVed Monogram Metis to LV @ Northpark Dallas. It has a little color transfer on the glazing on the side seams and maybe a chip or two in the glazing. It was a little expensive at $175 to re-glaze both side seams but the bag is in amazing condition and I got it about 1/2 of retail so I thought it was a good investment to get it fixed. I'll have to wait 4-6 wks plus shipping so I'll re-post after I get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107012
> View attachment 3107013



Definitely a good investment.


----------



## fabuleux

Ponews said:


> On my same trip to LV Northpark Dallas I brought a pre LoVed Monogram Totally. I had the gift receipt on this one but she never asked to look at it. Threads pulling on where the straps attach to the purse. $140 to re-stitch body handle chape (all 4). Seemed a little high but again I got it in great condition for about 1/2 retail so hopefully another good investment. I'm hoping maybe they will be shipped to me with a dust bag and/or box to soften the blow of repairs [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107031
> View attachment 3107034
> View attachment 3107036



They always give dustbags, even if you dropped off the bag without one.


----------



## montana_patina

I've done two repairs, although I doubt if they're common! 

1. Replaced zipper on an MC Eliza - $175 (late 2014 repair)
2. Replaced shoulder straps and got new glazing all around the my Epi Lussac - $475 (Spring 2015 repair)


----------



## Ponews

fabuleux said:


> They always give dustbags, even if you dropped off the bag without one.




Oh, I hope so! I've had them ship a keepall back to me without a dust bag. I will say though that it was only a zipper pull replacement and they didn't charge me to ship it back to me when it wasn't able to be finished while I was in Dallas for a trip.

I was kinda hoping that as the bag is only 15 months old they'd re-stitch it for free. She didn't mention a price, just said "we need to re-stitch that". It was only after I left that I noticed a price on the receipt she gave me.


----------



## PrincessBala

Here you go. Before I file away the papers
store_heathrow_t5@louisvuitton.com
Both Aminul and Marie-Louise were very nice and helpful.


----------



## nihash

PrincessBala said:


> View attachment 3109167
> 
> Here you go. Before I file away the papers
> store_heathrow_t5@louisvuitton.com
> Both Aminul and Marie-Louise were very nice and helpful.



Thanks so so much!!! I have noted down the phone number!


----------



## justkell

I just noticed in my 2013 DE Neverfull MM that the glazing on the inside pocket has ripped and there's a decent sized hole in it. Any idea how much it would cost to fix that? It's just the glazing, not the actual fabric. And also does LV do a proper cleaning of your bag if you request it, and if so how much does it cost? The outside of my NF is pristine but the inside is a different story, lol.


----------



## nerual13

Timely thread! I'm going to the UK for two weeks in December, and this was exactly what I wanted to know! I'll be there for 2 weeks, so I'll arrange my purchases when I land and snag them when I fly out again  Is that something they can / will do?


----------



## 123onetwothree

Hi all, might be wondering if this is normal for my ZCP, i bought it in a very good condition, seller kept it in the dust bag for 2 years, and i had some issues with the leather trim or I'm not too sure about it what is peeling off. Is it normal? If not does LV do repairs for this?


----------



## PrincessBala

In my opinion this is the most preferable thing to do. Visit a store now and decide what you want then upon your arrival pop in there and talk to an SA about what you would like to have. The store is a decent size but they get good traffic so there is no guarantee that they have what you are looking for, even its a super popular item. The same is true for a very limited edition. They know you are traveling and don't have much time so if you walk in with very specific requirements as I did, the down side of that is sometimes they don't show you other options. Make sure you ask if you have an interest in a different material (e.g. Mono or Damier Canvas epi and vernis etc.) Good Luck and happy shopping.


----------



## golden bear

Hi PrincessBala is there another email address to email questions to the T5 store. I just tried the store_heathrow_t5@louisvuitton.com and i keep getting a mailer demon.

Thanks for your help and the great tips!


----------



## PrincessBala

the email address I have for the first SA who assisted me was also no good. Because I tried to email him on my return trip to make sure they had what I was looking for. I would say call. I tried to email them via heathrow rewards as well and didn't get a response.
Try Marie-Louise...


----------



## nerual13

PrincessBala said:


> In my opinion this is the most preferable thing to do. Visit a store now and decide what you want then upon your arrival pop in there and talk to an SA about what you would like to have. The store is a decent size but they get good traffic so there is no guarantee that they have what you are looking for, even its a super popular item. The same is true for a very limited edition. They know you are traveling and don't have much time so if you walk in with very specific requirements as I did, the down side of that is sometimes they don't show you other options. Make sure you ask if you have an interest in a different material (e.g. Mono or Damier Canvas epi and vernis etc.) Good Luck and happy shopping.



Great advice. I have the advantage of being in UK for two weeks, so hopefully long enough to get whatever I hope to purchase. Now....what to purchase!!!  Nothing I'm needing currently, but I cannot resist the opportunity  I've been in love with Pochette Metis for awhile, so that might be a good possibility.

A side question. Are the prices on the UK LV site pre-VAT or do they include VAT?


----------



## Toby93

The prices on the UK site include the VAT.  Good luck deciding


----------



## nerual13

Toby93 said:


> The prices on the UK site include the VAT.  Good luck deciding



Oh! So the price would be LOWER then! Damn. I'm screwed. God help me now!


----------



## PrincessBala

Lol-


----------



## Toby93

nerual13 said:


> Oh! So the price would be LOWER then! Damn. I'm screwed. God help me now!



Lol - I was there in May of this year and had a personal shopper booked at the airport.  I was in a few LVs around the London area and saw that they were short of stock in the purse I wanted (Twinset) so I bought it there and claimed the VAT back at the airport.  I think you save a bit more purchasing at the airport though.


----------



## nerual13

Toby93 said:


> Lol - I was there in May of this year and had a personal shopper booked at the airport.  I was in a few LVs around the London area and saw that they were short of stock in the purse I wanted (Twinset) so I bought it there and claimed the VAT back at the airport.  I think you save a bit more purchasing at the airport though.



I think so too from the look of it and all the information everyone had kindly provided me. Hopefully if I arrange it when I land, I can pickup when I fly out 2 weeks later without issue. Now I'm trying to figure out the whole going through customs to re-enter the US thing


----------



## PrincessBala

nerual13 said:


> I think so too from the look of it and all the information everyone had kindly provided me. Hopefully if I arrange it when I land, I can pickup when I fly out 2 weeks later without issue. Now I'm trying to figure out the whole going through customs to re-enter the US thing




The process will be easier if you buy on your way out. Because you will have a passport and a boarding pass. They scan that and auto charge you the non-EU PRICE. Otherwise going through the VAT refund process will only get you about 15% back.


----------



## golden bear

PrincessBala said:


> View attachment 3111519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the email address I have for the first SA who assisted me was also no good. Because I tried to email him on my return trip to make sure they had what I was looking for. I would say call. I tried to email them via heathrow rewards as well and didn't get a response.
> Try Marie-Louise...


Thank you. I will give her a call and try and see if I can get something when I leave in Oct.


----------



## nerual13

PrincessBala said:


> The process will be easier if you buy on your way out. Because you will have a passport and a boarding pass. They scan that and auto charge you the non-EU PRICE. Otherwise going through the VAT refund process will only get you about 15% back.



Oh of course! I figured to arrange what I wanted when I arrive so that they have the two weeks to acquire it and I'll make the actual purchase the morning I fly out. This is SO super fun!!!


----------



## PrincessBala

nerual13 said:


> Oh of course! I figured to arrange what I wanted when I arrive so that they have the two weeks to acquire it and I'll make the actual purchase the morning I fly out. This is SO super fun!!!




Awesome


----------



## Hellokittyluver

Well I was sort of shocked by my visit to the Lv store to drop off my speedy for repairs. I had been quoted $140. Well it was $140 PER strap and $70 for both pull tabs.The zipper was an additional amount which I can't recall but it totaled $490. Hopefully it will be done in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## costarica6

Hello all, can anyone tell me the price for piping on a Manhattan GM?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## BA77

Hi all, does anyone know how much it will cost to replace all vachetta trim on a neverfull MM?


----------



## golden bear

Thank you PrincessBala I was able to get in touch with Marie-Louise via email and she has been so helpful!!!


----------



## nihash

I have sent an email today as well!


----------



## PrincessBala

Awesome!!


----------



## nerual13

I'll be doing the same soon as well, want to figure out the process and get ready, December will be here before we know it! I'm still not sure what I want to buy, may need to wait for the fall releases


----------



## nihash

and WOW she already responded...Since I will not be there until October 17th she said she would reserve the items in October and to not worry - that she would not forget about me Talk about customer service...just WOW!!


----------



## PrincessBala

She really was very nice young lady. Very concerned she was getting me exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Ambular25

Hi everyone, can you tell me if LV repairs or replaces parts if you're not the original owner? I am considering buying a gently used bag from a boutique but I've heard that sometimes the piping cracks and needs replacement. Or you may want to change out the handle.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Ambular25 said:


> Hi everyone, can you tell me if LV repairs or replaces parts if you're not the original owner? I am considering buying a gently used bag from a boutique but I've heard that sometimes the piping cracks and needs replacement. Or you may want to change out the handle.




I've had no issues recently because I have a good relationship with my SA but a few years ago I wanted to repair a belt I bought preowned. I told them I received it as a gift from a friend in another state. They went so far as to ask for her name and searched for a receipt. Of course nothing came up but I think because I had a previous purchase history at that location, they let it go and repaired the belt anyways. 
I think if you have a SA you have a relationship with you should be fine. I just repaired my Pegasus I bought preowned and they took it no questions asked.


----------



## Ambular25

yakusoku.af said:


> I've had no issues recently because I have a good relationship with my SA but a few years ago I wanted to repair a belt I bought preowned. I told them I received it as a gift from a friend in another state. They went so far as to ask for her name and searched for a receipt. Of course nothing came up but I think because I had a previous purchase history at that location, they let it go and repaired the belt anyways.
> I think if you have a SA you have a relationship with you should be fine. I just repaired my Pegasus I bought preowned and they took it no questions asked.



Thank you for your feedback. Unfortunately, I don't have a consistent relationship with a particular SA. I don't buy new bags very often. The last SA that helped me was very nice but I didn't find her very knowledgeable. It seemed that I knew more about the bags then she did.


----------



## Damemike

Ambular25 said:


> Hi everyone, can you tell me if LV repairs or replaces parts if you're not the original owner? I am considering buying a gently used bag from a boutique but I've heard that sometimes the piping cracks and needs replacement. Or you may want to change out the handle.




Yeah, most of the things I owned is preloved. Just say it's a gift or you got the piece from abroad(they can't trace the purchase if it's not in the same country). Never got any problem with repairs except the crazy price tags sometimes [emoji13]


----------



## Maya4381

Hey all! 
I am looking into purchasing a Louis Vuitton Idylle Brown Canvas Speedy 30 bag. It has wear on the edges. Does anyone know if it is able to be repaired at the Louis Vuitton store or is it not able to be repaired. 

http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums...6-2a83-47c7-8d4f-e7311ebe13c6_zpstzjoplto.png 

http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums...6-caf5-4f14-81e4-c283752ff651_zpsv8cgbbvo.png 



 



 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AECornell

My DH will be heading to Heathrow in two weeks and heading back to the U.S. Oct 8. Should I email the SAs what I'm interested in and have them hold anything for me (him) so that he can pick something up for me on his way out? Since he'll be in T5 and not T3 I won't be able to get any Chanel (too short a layover). I also need to find out the pricing so I can convince DH it's a savings, lol. He said "I already got you your purse" which was back in April when he was convincing me to move to the UK. Well now we are so I'm pretty sure I need another bag [emoji16]


----------



## AECornell

Also, if I go on LV UK site should I just take that price and take 17% off and that'll be the rough estimate in price?


----------



## Etak14

AECornell said:


> Also, if I go on LV UK site should I just take that price and take 17% off and that'll be the rough estimate in price?


Yes it's roughly 17% of the UK web price.


----------



## AECornell

Perfect thanks. I just did all the math for the bags I'm interested in. It's basically saving $600-$800 between the four bags.



Etak14 said:


> Yes it's roughly 17% of the UK web price.


----------



## LemonDrop

Wow !!! So I'm a flight attendant flying into Heathrow tomorrow. This is my first time in Heathrow. I'm guessing that I will come into the International arrivals terminal. And be shuttled out through customs into an arrivals area. 
Is LV inside security or outside? 
Regrettably my return flight is out of terminal 2. Can I travel between terminals once through security? So if I go through security at 5, shop at LV,  could I hop a tram over to my flight at terminal 2 staying inside security the whole time ?
I'm super excited cuz often these stores give airline employees 10% off. Can you imagine if I end up with 27% off?


----------



## AECornell

Your flight arrives and then what are you doing? Like are you staying in London or heading back on another flight out? 

From what I've seen, you can go to the personal shopping people and they escort you from your terminal to the terminal in which you want to shop, wait with you until you're done, and then escort you back to your terminal.



LemonDrop said:


> Wow !!! So I'm a flight attendant flying into Heathrow tomorrow. This is my first time in Heathrow. I'm guessing that I will come into the International arrivals terminal. And be shuttled out through customs into an arrivals area.
> Is LV inside security or outside?
> Regrettably my return flight is out of terminal 2. Can I travel between terminals once through security? So if I go through security at 5, shop at LV,  could I hop a tram over to my flight at terminal 2 staying inside security the whole time ?
> I'm super excited cuz often these stores give airline employees 10% off. Can you imagine if I end up with 27% off?


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LemonDrop

When we arrive we usually stay as a group, shuffle through customs and get on private transportation to our hotel. We are staying in Windsor area. I don't think it's going to work for me.  I only currently need a pouchette which does not meet the minimum purchase  for a private shopper. Every which way I have thought it through I can't make it work time wise. With private transportation set times and certain procedures I have to do in terminal 2 - none of the times work right. I might be able to head back to the airport on my layover and get through security in terminal 5 with my employee badge. 

I cannot believe these prices. A cles pouchette is $200 USD. On the UK site it says 115£ (which is $177USD) then we get 17% off that ??!! Is that correct? So the cles pouchette would end up being around $148USD ?! If I got a 10% employee discount off that. That would be $134 

I don't know if I believe these amounts. But they are enough to make me hitchhike back to the airport.


----------



## AECornell

You can't shop tax free unless you're departing the UK/EU. You should just buy the pochette at LV in the city and then get VAT back at the airport later.

Here are my configurations GBP to USD on the bags I'm interested in (today's rate):

*Alma MM vernis* - 1580GBP (2810 on US site, 2439.75USD conversion from UK site price) (1311.40GBP minus VAT, 2024.99USD conversion). $785.01 savings.

*Alma PM vernis* - 1330GBP (2350 on US site, 2053.71USD conversion from UK site price) (1103.90GBP minus VAT, 1704.58USD conversion). $645.42 savings.

*Neverfull MM Epi* - 1160GBP (2050 on US site, 1791.21 conversion from UK site price) (962.80GBP minus VAT, 1486.70 conversion). $563.30 savings.

*Bastille MM* - 1670GBP (2960 on US site, 2578.72 conversion from UK site price) (1386.10GBP minus VAT, 2140.48 conversion). $819.52 savings.



LemonDrop said:


> When we arrive we usually stay as a group, shuffle through customs and get on private transportation to our hotel. We are staying in Windsor area. I don't think it's going to work for me.  I only currently need a pouchette which does not meet the minimum purchase  for a private shopper. Every which way I have thought it through I can't make it work time wise. With private transportation set times and certain procedures I have to do in terminal 2 - none of the times work right. I might be able to head back to the airport on my layover and get through security in terminal 5 with my employee badge.
> 
> I cannot believe these prices. A cles pouchette is $200 USD. On the UK site it says 115£ (which is $177USD) then we get 17% off that ??!! Is that correct? So the cles pouchette would end up being around $148USD ?! If I got a 10% employee discount off that. That would be $134
> 
> I don't know if I believe these amounts. But they are enough to make me hitchhike back to the airport.



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LemonDrop

AECornell said:


> You can't shop tax free unless you're departing the UK/EU. You should just buy the pochette at LV in the city and then get VAT back at the airport later.
> 
> Here are my configurations GBP to USD on the bags I'm interested in (today's rate):
> 
> *Alma MM vernis* - 1580GBP (2810 on US site, 2439.75USD conversion from UK site price) (1311.40GBP minus VAT, 2024.99USD conversion). $785.01 savings.
> 
> *Alma PM vernis* - 1330GBP (2350 on US site, 2053.71USD conversion from UK site price) (1103.90GBP minus VAT, 1704.58USD conversion). $645.42 savings.
> 
> *Neverfull MM Epi* - 1160GBP (2050 on US site, 1791.21 conversion from UK site price) (962.80GBP minus VAT, 1486.70 conversion). $563.30 savings.
> 
> *Bastille MM* - 1670GBP (2960 on US site, 2578.72 conversion from UK site price) (1386.10GBP minus VAT, 2140.48 conversion). $819.52 savings.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



So when people are talking about getting 17% off at the LV at Heathrow they are talking about getting the VAT returned? That's the 17% ? 
I thought for some reason the LV items at the airport were 17% less than the LV items purchased in London. But, it's just that you're not paying tax (or getting it returned). 
That makes more sense. But I want to make sure that I understand it correctly now.


----------



## AECornell

This is only what I saw someone write on here. Someone said you had to show your boarding pass and passport for outgoing flight out of UK/EU to get VAT taken off the price.

I'm new to this whole thing, too. So I'm just relaying what I've seen written. I would check out the VAT threads around here, they'll be more helpful.



LemonDrop said:


> So when people are talking about getting 17% off at the LV at Heathrow they are talking about getting the VAT returned? That's the 17% ?
> I thought for some reason the LV items at the airport were 17% less than the LV items purchased in London. But, it's just that you're not paying tax (or getting it returned).
> That makes more sense. But I want to make sure that I understand it correctly now.


----------



## LemonDrop

I'll keep an eye out for the answer. I'm headed to Heathrow tomorrow. I live in the USA. So if I were to get an LV item in £ (which is a discount for me compared to $) then 17% off, then no VAT, then possibly an employee discount. That would be an insane amount of money saved. It seems to good to be true.  I'm starting to think I have mis-understood some how.


----------



## bakeacookie

The price in LHR's duty free is about 17% off the British price (in GBP). 

If you did buy in the city and do the VAT refund, you get about 10-12% off depending on mode of refund (closer to 10ish% if you do cash, closer to 12% if you opt for credit card refund). Do keep in mind you have to get the paperwork stamped at the VAT refund office, which could take about an hour.

Though, based on the exchange right now and with either VAT refund or duty free, it's cheaper to buy in London vs the US.


----------



## LemonDrop

bakeacookie said:


> The price in LHR's duty free is about 17% off the British price (in GBP).
> 
> If you did buy in the city and do the VAT refund, you get about 10-12% off depending on mode of refund (closer to 10ish% if you do cash, closer to 12% if you opt for credit card refund). Do keep in mind you have to get the paperwork stamped at the VAT refund office, which could take about an hour.
> 
> Though, based on the exchange right now and with either VAT refund or duty free, it's cheaper to buy in London vs the US.


Thank you soo much.  this has got me so excited.


----------



## bakeacookie

LemonDrop said:


> Thank you soo much.  this has got me so excited.



If you shop in the city, have a copy of your passport! They need the passport number to fill out your VAT refund papers.  Then make sure you have time to stand in line for the VAT refund counter to get the stamp and refund (if you opt for cash). 

Have a great time!


----------



## nihash

So I have been wondering..what to do with the box that the neverfull would come in..any ideas? I dont think I will be Able to carry it with me


----------



## AECornell

You don't have to get a box at all. 



nihash said:


> So I have been wondering..what to do with the box that the neverfull would come in..any ideas? I dont think I will be Able to carry it with me


----------



## bakeacookie

Don't get the box! Too bulky! Depending on the airline your duty free stuff has to fit in your carry on/personal bag, so the box just gets in the way of more stuff you can get.


----------



## PrincessBala

bakeacookie said:


> Don't get the box! Too bulky! Depending on the airline your duty free stuff has to fit in your carry on/personal bag, so the box just gets in the way of more stuff you can get.


I agree. I  didn't get the box. just the dust bag. it fit nicely in my carryon.. It was a Heys roller. i left one side empty for my"haul". or you may use the bag as has been suggested and pack the dustbag.


----------



## nerual13

I think that's my plan too, now that I've picked the bag I want to buy in London. I'm going to have a small daypack and the bag will fit just fine in there. Can't wait!


----------



## PrincessBala

nerual13 said:


> I think that's my plan too, now that I've picked the bag I want to buy in London. I'm going to have a small daypack and the bag will fit just fine in there. Can't wait!


awesome. I am so happy for you. I am making my list of my next trip.


----------



## awomanincontrol

suemb said:


> Also, picked up my relined large bucket today.  LV charged me $114.  Unfortunately, they wouldn't repair/reline the accompanying accessories pouch nor would they just swap it out with a new pouch, as seems to have occurred for several other TPF members...


Hi can anyone tell me the best place to get my large bucket relined?


----------



## Toby93

Maya4381 said:


> Hey all!
> I am looking into purchasing a Louis Vuitton Idylle Brown Canvas Speedy 30 bag. It has wear on the edges. Does anyone know if it is able to be repaired at the Louis Vuitton store or is it not able to be repaired.
> 
> http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums...6-2a83-47c7-8d4f-e7311ebe13c6_zpstzjoplto.png
> 
> http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums...6-caf5-4f14-81e4-c283752ff651_zpsv8cgbbvo.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


It looks like the fabric/canvas is really worn on this bag and I don't think that anything can be done for it at this point.  I would not consider purchasing this item.


----------



## nihash

Ok That is what I will do too! Just that I was looking at some of the unboxing videos for the neverfull and got greedy for the box


----------



## BA77

BA77 said:


> Hi all, does anyone know how much it will cost to replace all vachetta trim on a neverfull MM?




FYI, I was able to get a quote on my neverfull.  They charge $115 for each shoulder strap, and they charge $70 for the rim.


----------



## justcho5

I just bought this pre-owned speedy 25. The handles were bitten by a dog, so I was thinking maybe I would replace the handles. Would you guys recommend, I replace all the leather? If so, anyone know how much it might be?


----------



## Ponews

Ponews said:


> On my same trip to LV Northpark Dallas I brought a pre LoVed Monogram Totally. I had the gift receipt on this one but she never asked to look at it. Threads pulling on where the straps attach to the purse. $140 to re-stitch body handle chape (all 4). Seemed a little high but again I got it in great condition for about 1/2 retail so hopefully another good investment. I'm hoping maybe they will be shipped to me with a dust bag and/or box to soften the blow of repairs [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107031
> View attachment 3107034
> View attachment 3107036




Well, got a call yesterday from a new SA. (My SA moved up to corporate). They said that the repair shop found slight cracking on the canvas near the top and because of this they couldn't re-stitch the handles (both my previous SA and I had inspected it well and didn't notice cracking). Because it was a newer purse they told me to come to the store and pick a new bag! She did ask me to take a pic of the gift receipt and text it to her. 

As I don't live in Dallas she told me she'd ship it or I could wait till I was in Dallas next. Even though I might have been able to stop by in the next couple weeks I guess I wanted to get this all completed before they changed their minds [emoji6]

So, I changed for a Sully MM, paid the $220 difference (no tax, no shipping) and my new bag is already out for delivery - can't wait to see the UPS truck!!!!!

Wooooo Hooooo[emoji3][emoji12][emoji3]


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows the price for glazing repair on a Pochette Metis? Thank yoU!


----------



## uhpharm01

Hello there I've had my clemence empreinte  wallet since March and I didn't start carrying it until about April and now thee stiching is coming undone and some of the glazing is peeling and the repair person. He said that they will probably say that it will be wear and tear and there will be a charge for that.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

jessicalistic said:


> Also wondering about this. I got a great bargain on one, but I don't know if it's worth it. I'm guessing not. also, there is a small crack in the canvas, so I am pretty sure they'll rule it out.




I'm also curious to know! I need to replace the lining. Anyone have a price quote?


----------



## Qbirdy

gogorgordon said:


> I brought in an old monogrammed canvas petit Noe today to a store for repair  guy very nicely slapped the base and told me 'it's still in quite good condition!' so I just went ahead and fixed everything else. Anyway: got the leather handles, top binding, sides, and lace changed out which totalled SGD$800. Very happily they have a workshop here! So it apparently takes only 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> Not sure if that's a good price, because I think the bag is from at least the 90s, if not 80s; and its price has gone up a LOT since then anyway.




Im thinking of doing my large noe i figured the price would be around that much thanks for the price put pics up would love to see the repair.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Definitely just tell them you got it in Paris (or a family member or whatever got it for you abroad) if they ask for a receipt.


----------



## Camaro Chic

uhpharm01 said:


> Hello there I've had my clemence empreinte  wallet since March and I didn't start carrying it until about April and now thee stiching is coming undone and some of the glazing is peeling and the repair person. He said that they will probably say that it will be wear and tear and there will be a charge for that.



Not on a new bag they won't. It'll be fixed for free. Demand a manager or the repair specialist if you're told otherwise.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Damemike said:


> Nevermind, I asked the lv store here in china they told me its 4500 yuan which is about 700usd. That's way too much to just replace so little amount of leather[emoji29]



They have jacked up the prices to make people just buy new bags. They used to be quite reasonable. Sad.


----------



## uhpharm01

Camaro Chic said:


> Not on a new bag they won't. It'll be fixed for free. Demand a manager or the repair specialist if you're told otherwise.



Hello Camaro Chic,

Interesting no charge on  a new bag. The repair specialist who said they would get back to me. I ended up having to call him. He stated that the deglazing  will be a charge 210.00 +tax because it's just a little tear and the stitching (there are two loose stitches) will be fixed for free. He said that if the reglazing would be free if it was an inch long. But that wallet was like that from the jump and the first clemence empreinte had the same stitching problems and plus it had some extra bit of glue on it also. He suggested that I don't over stuff for the wallet and to wait to send the wallet off to have the reglazing and the stitching done at the same time. He said that won't make sense. To send the wallet off to have to stitches fix and if the situation would to come up with the glazing to then have to send of the wallet again.   Okay I ask to speak to a manager.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

I need to rant!!!! I went in today to repair my Luco straps.  After searching and searching for the item number to get the bag sent.  The sa wanted to charge me 400.00 something just to replace the two straps.  I kept telling her it is the Luco are you quoting me the right bag.  Then finally she found it after I insisted to look for the right bag.  The price she quoted me for the Luco bag to change both straps was 280.00.    Then I asked to order me three spare parts which was the Noe gm Lace I had already ordered the lace before this year I paid 35.00 plus tax.  Now she wanted to charge me 70.00 per lace.  I was no it should be 35.00 she said she would have to get back to me???  I told her the top binding is 70.  The lace is 35.00 I just sent my Noe GM to get repaired and thats what they charged me.  Nope she said I was wrong.  Lucky me I still have my receipt so I will take it to them when I pick up the lace when they come in if she even ordered them! If anybody is wondering my SA (which is the repair manager)that was not there she was on vaca , but she told me all top binding is 70.00.  Which is on the Neverfull bags and the top of the Noe GMbags.  When you take your bags to get repaired make sure they quote you the right bag or you might pay more than you should.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

Hellokittyluver said:


> Well I was sort of shocked by my visit to the Lv store to drop off my speedy for repairs. I had been quoted $140. Well it was $140 PER strap and $70 for both pull tabs.The zipper was an additional amount which I can't recall but it totaled $490. Hopefully it will be done in 4-6 weeks.


You need to double check on that.  I took my speedy to get repaired and I paid 70.00 per handle and 35 for each chape.  I paid 280.00 for everything.  Plus tax. The chapes are the leather that connects to the handle.  So I replaced all four plus the two handles.


----------



## Kristy123

I bought an Alma monogram pre loved the bottoms m of it is ripped. Does LV repair these kind of things?


----------



## Hellokittyluver

JCLuvsLV - so after a month I hear back from  the LV store that they want to  request additional repairs on my Speedy 30 and are now requesting I repair ALL the leather making it a whopping $790 to which I replied that's too much. I told him I'd have to think it over and 2 days later I call the SA to inform him that it just didn't make sense financially for me as it was no longer a bargain and was in fact a lot more than I had thought. I didn't want the repair to which he tells me that they have put a note in there that they will not repair it unless I do the additional repair they are requesting. They claim the piping was cracked which oddly enough I did not notice.I was quoted $490 initially which I was reluctant to spend but a whopping $790?? $300 plus and I'd have a brand new bag. I am so upset hat I had to tell him it was a no go.I hate to take it to an independent  leather repair shop.Was looking forward to the bag coming back done by them with the a news lock and the dust bag. So now I am waiting to hear back from them when the bag arrives. I don't understand why they couldn't just do the other repairs...


----------



## cat1967

Hellokittyluver said:


> JCLuvsLV - so after a month I hear back from  the LV store that they want to  request additional repairs on my Speedy 30 and are now requesting I repair ALL the leather making it a whopping $790 to which I replied that's too much. I told him I'd have to think it over and 2 days later I call the SA to inform him that it just didn't make sense financially for me as it was no longer a bargain and was in fact a lot more than I had thought. I didn't want the repair to which he tells me that they have put a note in there that they will not repair it unless I do the additional repair they are requesting. They claim the piping was cracked which oddly enough I did not notice.I was quoted $490 initially which I was reluctant to spend but a whopping $790?? $300 plus and I'd have a brand new bag. I am so upset hat I had to tell him it was a no go.I hate to take it to an independent  leather repair shop.Was looking forward to the bag coming back done by them with the a news lock and the dust bag. So now I am waiting to hear back from them when the bag arrives. I don't understand why they couldn't just do the other repairs...



I really don't get that.  This means if I want to change just the handles on an Alma for instance and not the bottom, I have to either do all of it or nothing?  This is outrageous.  I thought that you could have the parts repaired that YOU request and not those THEY think must be repaired.  If it is to cost you that much why not buy a preloved in very good condition then.


----------



## CC44

Dear all, I just bought my speedy b 25 in DE about 3 weeks ago in Amsterdam. But when I traveled to Germany, I was careless that I scratched the piping and it caused a small amount of peeling. 

I want to know about any repair experience from you. I heard LV warranty for 2 years. Is it true? Does it have to be from the same store? Can it be done in LV store in my home country. 

Thank you so much for your kind help.


----------



## darlingsabeauty

does anyone know how much it would cost to fix a torn strap on a cabas piano?


----------



## Camaro Chic

darlingsabeauty said:


> does anyone know how much it would cost to fix a torn strap on a cabas piano?



They could replace the chap by itself for probably about $150 (they quoted that for a chap on my Speedy, cabas should be similar) but then the patina wouldn't match.. and if they did the whole strap then it wouldn't match the other so they would need to do both... then it wouldn't match the bottom.. domino effect..


----------



## Andrea777

Chanel snap broke, now I'll have to close with rubber bands like my mom unless I can send to get fixed, any idea how much?


----------



## PracticalTidbit

CC44 said:


> Dear all, I just bought my speedy b 25 in DE about 3 weeks ago in Amsterdam. But when I traveled to Germany, I was careless that I scratched the piping and it caused a small amount of peeling.
> 
> I want to know about any repair experience from you. I heard LV warranty for 2 years. Is it true? Does it have to be from the same store? Can it be done in LV store in my home country.
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind help.


I'm sorry your piping got peeled!  I was told by the Louis Vuitton store manager recently that there is such such thing as as warranty period.  However, it there's a defect in manufacturing, they will fix it for free. My Damier Ebene Speedy handles peeled after 3 months of wearing it, but I took it within about 7 months.  They told me that it was due to wear and tear and wanted to charge $70 per handle.  I would recommend you take it into the store as soon as possible since you just purchased it.  You should be able to take it into any LV store since they seem to have a computerized list of items you purchased.  However, since you purchased it abroad, I would recommend taking the receipt as proof of purchase.  I know that they will not fix it for free if they think you caused the damage, but they will fix the item if it is a product defect (which is more likely if you recently purchased it).  Good Luck!


----------



## fabuleux

Andrea777 said:


> Chanel snap broke, now I'll have to close with rubber bands like my mom unless I can send to get fixed, any idea how much?



This is a thread for Louis Vuitton items...


----------



## fabuleux

CC44 said:


> Dear all, I just bought my speedy b 25 in DE about 3 weeks ago in Amsterdam. But when I traveled to Germany, I was careless that I scratched the piping and it caused a small amount of peeling.
> 
> I want to know about any repair experience from you. I heard LV warranty for 2 years. Is it true? Does it have to be from the same store? Can it be done in LV store in my home country.
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind help.



There is zero warranty on bags and SLG (only on timepieces and fine jewelry). However a newer item (usually less than a year old) is more likely to receive free repair if it had a manufacturing default. 

You can bring your item to any Louis Vuitton store and the repair specialist will give you a quote for the repair. It usually takes 6-8 weeks for the repair to get done and the bag to get shipped back. 

In occasions, your SA or a store manager will wave repair cost for good customers. But that's at their discretion.


----------



## Andrea777

fabuleux said:


> This is a thread for Louis Vuitton items...



Yes I just realized thanks for being so kind regarding my error


----------



## uhpharm01

fabuleux said:


> There is zero warranty on bags and SLG (only on timepieces and fine jewelry). However a newer item (usually less than a year old) is more likely to receive free repair if it had a manufacturing default.
> 
> You can bring your item to any Louis Vuitton store and the repair specialist will give you a quote for the repair. It usually takes 6-8 weeks for the repair to get done and the bag to get shipped back.
> 
> In occasions, your SA or a store manager will wave repair cost for good customers. But that's at their discretion.



Thanks so much. Always great advice. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Lingram9

Tried posted under the initial posters post


----------



## Arielsdream

Here is the breakdown from the Tucson, AZ store for my vintage Speedy 30:


All Vachetta: 630.00


Handles: 70.00 each -140.00 both
Handles with chaps: 245.00
Gusset tabs: 70 ea -140 both
Piping 210.00 
Zipper pull tab free
New pocket 35.00


----------



## legallyblonde83

Hi  I have an old LV Noe bag. Any idea what it would cost to replace the leather on top of the bag?


----------



## JCLoVesLV

legallyblonde83 said:


> Hi  I have an old LV Noe bag. Any idea what it would cost to replace the leather on top of the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150600
> View attachment 3150601




70.00 for the top binding .  That's how much they charged me.  Plus tax.


----------



## legallyblonde83

JCLoVesLV said:


> 70.00 for the top binding .  That's how much they charged me.  Plus tax.




Thank you so much for the answer  I will try to stop by LV this week. I wasn't even sure if it was possible to get this repaired


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Received a quote to replace the lining on my trousse Demi ronde in large... $260 CAD [emoji29]
Now I'm in a dilemma because it has to be replaced - the inside is completely peeling.. I can't put anything inside without the lining sticking to it.


----------



## neecha

I haven't posted in a while, but I thought I would share ... I received a quote on the phone for piping replacement on my Speedy 25 for $100. I took it to the 5th Avenue boutique while I was in NYC the other day. The woman I met with gave me a price of $210 total.

It's quite a big difference, but I was prepared for something like that. It's still a reasonable price, IMO.

Since I don't live in the area, I will be having it shipped back to me in 6-8 weeks when it's complete. The woman was kind enough to waive the shipping for me since I brought it in. If you ship it out for repairs, you do have to cover the cost each way. I was told it's a $10 flat rate coming back to you.

I hope this helps some of you!


----------



## roshe

A few weeks ago, I asked how much to have the Neverfull MM repaired. I punched in the numbers on my phone but I wasn't sure what it's for. Lol. I have $210, $70 and $105. I think it's $210 for the handles, $70 might be for the tabs on the side, $105 might be the bag lining.


----------



## newport5236

Noticed today what looks like peeling on my Zippy Multicartes  it is a small item, but I really enjoy it and I'm gentle with it.  The little white dots where the canvas connects to the fabric are what concern me. I only bought it in June...wondering if anyone could estimate how much it might cost to repair the chips/peels, or if it is even worth it.


----------



## hoot

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3156335
> View attachment 3156336
> 
> Noticed today what looks like peeling on my Zippy Multicartes  it is a small item, but I really enjoy it and I'm gentle with it.  The little white dots where the canvas connects to the fabric are what concern me. I only bought it in June...wondering if anyone could estimate how much it might cost to repair the chips/peels, or if it is even worth it.




They should take it in and repair it no charge since it is so new.


----------



## ArielNature

Hello, does anyone know how much is it to change the speedy pull tab? And what can do if I lost the key? Thanks.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

ArielNature said:


> Hello, does anyone know how much is it to change the speedy pull tab? And what can do if I lost the key? Thanks.



Are you talking about the zipper pull on the speedy?  That is free.  Don't matter how long ago you bought the bag.  I don't know about the key situation.


----------



## neecha

ArielNature said:


> Hello, does anyone know how much is it to change the speedy pull tab? And what can do if I lost the key? Thanks.


The zipper pull tab is free to replace. You can most likely just ask for a replacement set of keys. Or you can purchase a used one on a lot of websites.


----------



## gabz

Hi does anyonw know cost to repair hw on cles? In cdn preferably? Thx


----------



## ArielNature

JCLoVesLV said:


> Are you talking about the zipper pull on the speedy?  That is free.  Don't matter how long ago you bought the bag.  I don't know about the key situation.



Thank you! I will go to the store this weekend


----------



## ArielNature

neecha said:


> The zipper pull tab is free to replace. You can most likely just ask for a replacement set of keys. Or you can purchase a used one on a lot of websites.



I'll see if I can get one, thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3156335
> View attachment 3156336
> 
> Noticed today what looks like peeling on my Zippy Multicartes  it is a small item, but I really enjoy it and I'm gentle with it.  The little white dots where the canvas connects to the fabric are what concern me. I only bought it in June...wondering if anyone could estimate how much it might cost to repair the chips/peels, or if it is even worth it.



It's just the glazing showing wear. I wouldn't repair it yet. Use your wallet a couple of years and then get it reglazed.


----------



## newport5236

fabuleux said:


> It's just the glazing showing wear. I wouldn't repair it yet. Use your wallet a couple of years and then get it reglazed.




Ok thanks so much! I took it in today and the lady said pretty much the same...and that she could send it in if it really bothered me.  Thanks for the advice


----------



## ArielNature

I took my seedy and they quote me $240 for both handles. I don't know if this is worth it since my handles don't look too dark, however, the handles have some marks that bother me. In addition, the handles would have a brand new vacuetta that will not match with the other patina parts of the speedy. Any thoughts, advice? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## roshe

ArielNature said:


> I took my seedy and they quote me $240 for both handles. I don't know if this is worth it since my handles don't look too dark, however, the handles have some marks that bother me. In addition, the handles would have a brand new vacuetta that will not match with the other patina parts of the speedy. Any thoughts, advice? I would really appreciate it.




Can you post a pic? $240 for both handles is not bad at all. I thought it was going to be a lot more. If your handles aren't too dark that it's almost black then I wouldn't do it. If it is then I will definitely have it done.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

ArielNature said:


> Hello, does anyone know how much is it to change the speedy pull tab? And what can do if I lost the key? Thanks.





ArielNature said:


> I took my seedy and they quote me $240 for both handles. I don't know if this is worth it since my handles don't look too dark, however, the handles have some marks that bother me. In addition, the handles would have a brand new vacuetta that will not match with the other patina parts of the speedy. Any thoughts, advice? I would really appreciate it.



What kind of speedy do you have?  Because the handles to a speedy in the monogram is 70 per handle which is 140.00 for both.


----------



## Lingram9

Thanks I was considering purchasing a vintage speedy 30 bag and it would need all of the vachetta replaced at least on the outside so at $300, the cost of the bag it's definitely not worth it. Brand new speedy 30's are $970.


----------



## ButterflyB

Damaged Metis Hobo Strap. (Bag purchased in April 2013).  Took it in for repair yesterday.  Was informed by SA and Manager they don't do reglazing on Metis straps (including PM) and was offered a FREE replacement strap instead. FYI, The replacement Metis Hobo strap's width is identical to Pochette Metis Strap,( my old 2013 MH strap was wider in width, thick & stiff)  the replacement piece, however, was thin but "pliable" which at first, felt flimsy, but surprisingly comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## ArielNature

roshe said:


> Can you post a pic? $240 for both handles is not bad at all. I thought it was going to be a lot more. If your handles aren't too dark that it's almost black then I wouldn't do it. If it is then I will definitely have it done.





JCLoVesLV said:


> What kind of speedy do you have?  Because the handles to a speedy in the monogram is 70 per handle which is 140.00 for both.



I will post a pic as soon as I can. My handles aren't too dark, maybe I will wait to change them. 

I have a regular speedy. I guess maybe the SA quote me for the handles and the chaps? I will take it to another store to verify. If it's only 70 per handle I will do it.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

ArielNature said:


> I will post a pic as soon as I can. My handles aren't too dark, maybe I will wait to change them.
> 
> I have a regular speedy. I guess maybe the SA quote me for the handles and the chaps? I will take it to another store to verify. If it's only 70 per handle I will do it.



Yes thats should be right for all the work will be 240.00 plus tax.  If you take it in don't take a dustbag your bag will come back with a New Dustbag.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

legallyblonde83 said:


> Thank you so much for the answer  I will try to stop by LV this week. I wasn't even sure if it was possible to get this repaired



Your welcome.  I also ask to replace the lace.  That cost 35.00 plus tax.  Just make sure you remove the old one and keep it so you can have an extra just incase.  Thats If you decide to replace the lace to match the binding.


----------



## Deucedst96

My Favorite MM in Mono is in repair to replace the brass ring that holds the strap because it was turning silver. Zero charge. Upon replacing the ring, the small vachetta tab was ruin and had to replaced..Zero charge. However, the left side of the bag now has a vachetta tab that has patina, so both sides won't match. The warehouse called to say they can replace it so that the bag looks symmetrical. Price? $105.&#128534; I get it I guess because they are basically rebuilding my bag, but geez. Just wanted to share. Enjoy your day LV Lovers! &#128536;


----------



## Dorf

Is it possible to get some leather parts replaced on a bag even though the bag is no longer in production? The leather parts I'm talking about is on the side on my Shelton messenger bag, where the strap is conected to the bag. I haven't seen these on any other bag. Will they make this particular leather part by hand, or do they pick from a warehouse?  If the bag is discontinued, I suppose they don't have this piece in their warehouse..


----------



## Camaro Chic

Dorf said:


> Is it possible to get some leather parts replaced on a bag even though the bag is no longer in production? The leather parts I'm talking about is on the side on my Shelton messenger bag, where the strap is conected to the bag. I haven't seen these on any other bag. Will they make this particular leather part by hand, or do they pick from a warehouse?  If the bag is discontinued, I suppose they don't have this piece in their warehouse..



They custom made parts to fix one of my bags. It can be done. Just depends on your relationship with your SA, I think, and if you're willing to pay for the repair if it's not free.


----------



## Camaro Chic

LV repaired my favorite bag, my Ikat, for free! They no longer have the parts so they had to custom make them-- they replaced all the leather and hardware, so she looks new. I'm very pleased.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Hi,

I bought a sully mm pre-loved for a good deal so I am considereding replacing some parts if it is still a good deal (in comparison to buying the bag brand new).  Does anyone know:

1)how much it is to replace the circle loop hardware? It has started to turn silver because of the other hardware piece turning/rubbing on it when the handle is moved back and forth.

2)how much to replace the leather handle? It's wrinkled and somewhat dirty.  I understand all sully handles will wrinkle so I'm not sure if there is a point to replacing it once I give it a good cleaning.

3) leather tab on the zipper pulls. They are the dirtest part of the purse, understandably. I heard LV replaces zippers for free, does this include the leather tab?


----------



## casseyelsie

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a sully mm pre-loved for a good deal so I am considereding replacing some parts if it is still a good deal (in comparison to buying the bag brand new).  Does anyone know:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)how much it is to replace the circle loop hardware? It has started to turn silver because of the other hardware piece turning/rubbing on it when the handle is moved back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 2)how much to replace the leather handle? It's wrinkled and somewhat dirty.  I understand all sully handles will wrinkle so I'm not sure if there is a point to replacing it once I give it a good cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) leather tab on the zipper pulls. They are the dirtest part of the purse, understandably. I heard LV replaces zippers for free, does this include the leather tab?




I don't know the answer to 1 & 2.  All I can share is LV replaced my leather tab for me for free &#128578;


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

casseyelsie said:


> I don't know the answer to 1 & 2.  All I can share is LV replaced my leather tab for me for free &#128578;



that would be awesome if they replaced it for free.  i'll ask next time i drop by to buy something.


----------



## Lingram9

Why did they replace all the leather and hardware for free? How old was the bag?


----------



## Dorf

Camaro Chic said:


> They custom made parts to fix one of my bags. It can be done. Just depends on your relationship with your SA, I think, and if you're willing to pay for the repair if it's not free.


Ok,  thanks


----------



## bagology

I just had the vachetta on my Cabas Mezzo completely redone - handles, chaps and the entire bottom of the bag.  It was pricey - $840 but I basically got a new bag.  Since they don't sell the Mezzo anymore and I use it all the time, I thought it was worth it in this case.  Very happy with it!


----------



## rainy1

bagology said:


> I just had the vachetta on my Cabas Mezzo completely redone - handles, chaps and the entire bottom of the bag.  It was pricey - $840 but I basically got a new bag.  Since they don't sell the Mezzo anymore and I use it all the time, I thought it was worth it in this case.  Very happy with it!


It looks perfect!!! If you use it all the time its worth it. Did they replace the date code with a new date? I thought I read somewhere that they do that. thx and congrats!


----------



## bagology

rainy1 said:


> It looks perfect!!! If you use it all the time its worth it. Did they replace the date code with a new date? I thought I read somewhere that they do that. thx and congrats!


 
I took a look and they did not - it still has the date code from 2003.  Buy you are right, I seem to remember having a Sac Plat redone - but it was the lining on that one - and they did replace the date code.


----------



## uhpharm01

Camaro Chic said:


> LV repaired my favorite bag, my Ikat, for free! They no longer have the parts so they had to custom make them-- they replaced all the leather and hardware, so she looks new. I'm very pleased.



Congrats. Your never full looks great.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a sully mm pre-loved for a good deal so I am considereding replacing some parts if it is still a good deal (in comparison to buying the bag brand new).  Does anyone know:
> 
> 1)how much it is to replace the circle loop hardware? It has started to turn silver because of the other hardware piece turning/rubbing on it when the handle is moved back and forth.
> 
> 2)how much to replace the leather handle? It's wrinkled and somewhat dirty.  I understand all sully handles will wrinkle so I'm not sure if there is a point to replacing it once I give it a good cleaning.
> 
> 3) leather tab on the zipper pulls. They are the dirtest part of the purse, understandably. I heard LV replaces zippers for free, does this include the leather tab?



Just dropped by the store to get some quotes. The hardware circles are $70 each. The leather handle with the hardware replaced is $245. The leather tabs on the zipper were $70 each. I was considered replacing the whole handle, but the repair specialist said the purse was in good condition so I decided to wait on fixing it. The zipper tabs were way much more than I expected.


----------



## ArielNature

Hi! Does anyone know how much is to replace the speedy lining? TIA


----------



## HotMama2007

BA77 said:


> FYI, I was able to get a quote on my neverfull.  They charge $115 for each shoulder strap, and they charge $70 for the rim.



Is that quote good for vachetta & the damier ebene? Thanks


----------



## dioraddict15

My best friend has a 9 year old monogram speedy 30 she's never used as she has way too many bags. Basically, I can have it for £300, but it has invisible heat stamp. Can that be removed or the leather bit replaced and if so what would it cost roughly? It has the most gorgeous patina. I was going to buy a new one but would it be worthwhile having this done. I've never had anything repaired at LV so no idea. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone recall how soon before your flight you can contact them to hold an item for you?
Was it 48hrs or 24hrs before your flight?


----------



## Toby93

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone recall how soon before your flight you can contact them to hold an item for you?
> Was it 48hrs or 24hrs before your flight?



I was told 24 hours by the personal shopper


----------



## bakeacookie

Toby93 said:


> I was told 24 hours by the personal shopper



Thank you! I'll be sure to inquire by then, so I know if I have to go to the city store for any items they may not have.


----------



## dioraddict15

dioraddict15 said:


> My best friend has a 9 year old monogram speedy 30 she's never used as she has way too many bags. Basically, I can have it for £300, but it has invisible heat stamp. Can that be removed or the leather bit replaced and if so what would it cost roughly? It has the most gorgeous patina. I was going to buy a new one but would it be worthwhile having this done. I've never had anything repaired at LV so no idea. Thanks for your help in advance.




So I took the speedy to the LV boutique today and was told it will take 6-8 weeks and cost £41 to replace the heat stamped chap.

Wow I'm pleasantly surprised at the cost!


----------



## EmilyM111

I was told 2 days ago by Heathrow Personal Shopper that if I contact LV and pay (via bank transfer though not a card) then they will reserve the item for me in advance and I could collect it from any terminal.


----------



## bakeacookie

nikka007 said:


> I was told 2 days ago by Heathrow Personal Shopper that if I contact LV and pay (via bank transfer though not a card) then they will reserve the item for me in advance and I could collect it from any terminal.



Weird that it has to be a bank transfer.


----------



## EmilyM111

I thought the same. My flight is in 3 months so no point in calling now but will check with LV about the card closer to my flight.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Anybody know how much to replace the leather tab and strap on a pochette?


----------



## Toby93

I contacted  Heathrow and requested 3 items be held for me.  A personal shopper got back to me and said that I had to call them 24 hours before my flight and they would reserve them.  After I was out in London and saw that they had very little stock of the item I wanted, I got nervous and just bought it there and had the form filled out for customs.  I think it is definitely cheaper to buy directly from the terminal, but I was worried that they wouldn't have the purse that I wanted ( Empreinte Noir Twinset)


----------



## llpalmtree

alichelsealyn said:


> Anybody know how much to replace the leather tab and strap on a pochette?


A NM strap is $70.00. I'm not sure on the price of the tab.


----------



## LindaRoth

Hi, just had my speedy 25 one of the chap re-stitched  (loose thread) and replaced leather zipper pull for australian dollars $43. Had mine ready for collection in 6 weeks. I think re- stitched were $43 and leather zipper pull were free, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi All 

Was wondering if anyone knows the price to replace the straps on an LV Petite Bucket?  Mine have cracked


----------



## nadatoprada

Hello! I'm looking to purchase a Mini Saint Cloud (i love baby -size bags)on ebay but the inside leather divider/ pocket is cracked and sticky. The price is only $100 right now but I don't want to spend more than $100 fixing it. PS I live in Toronto but I assume US prices to repair would be similar...anyone have experiencing replacing a leather component like that? I wonder if I could just peel off the rest and glue in my own fabric or leather lining with a local cobbler too (like a fun red or hot pink to personalize) here's the bag - 

biggerbids.com/members/images/30606/public/6721060_IMG-3414.jpg


----------



## alichelsealyn

llpalmtree said:


> A NM strap is $70.00. I'm not sure on the price of the tab.



Thanks for your reply! I have the old version, do you think that would be ok still?


----------



## llpalmtree

alichelsealyn said:


> Thanks for your reply! I have the old version, do you think that would be ok still?


I have the old pochette and they replaced my strap with the longer nm strap. If you have a nice SA she might order it for you. I love my pochette so much more now with the longer strap.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi!
I'd like to share with you my experience with LV repair policy.
Saturday I went to the LV Boutique in S. Lorenzo in Lucina in Rome to purchase a new bag in damier ebene in substitution of my beloved Trevi that was stolen last week ... I ended up buying a Greenwich ... but this is another story and I already posted a reply on the Greenwich thread on this forum .
On the occasion I decided to bring with me my  Tivoli  and my Totally damier azur to inquire if it was possible to repair them e how much would it cost. 

The Tivoli (2008) has a crack in canvas on one side ...very small indeed but still a crack. 
The SA told me that the bag is no longer in production that this happens and bla bla bla ...
Anyhow she summoned the "guru" of the situation , a very kind gentleman, who after inspecting the bag stated that they can repair it FOR FREE changing just the lefthand side of the bag - which is a separate piece of canvas -. Wau! 
The strange thing is that a few years ago I took it to the LV boutique in Venice (it was still in production) and the SA told me that they will never ever take in for repair a bag with crack in canvas unless the bag was under warranty (one year) ??????

The Totally (2011)  has a general fading of the colour of canvas and a big crack in the vacchetta piping (you can see the plastic wire inside popping up!!). After a not too accurate general look at it the expert SA gentleman told me that in this case it's a regular use and tear issue and that they will send very accurate pictures to Paris in order to allow the French experts to determine the price for piping replacement. As far as the fading in canvas colour he said there's nothing they can do.

They told me they will either phone or email me when they know the price.

Three years ago I had a "bad" (there are worse things in life, I'm aware..)  experience when they sent to Paris my Alexandra wallet to be re-glazed and re-stitched . After one month they phoned me telling that may wallet was back because in Paris they decided that it couldn't be repaired. I was quite disappointed ... anyhow I kept using it  as it was till last week when it was stolen together with the the bag ...

So now I'm just crossing my fingers and waiting ...
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## teddiescorner

Hi. Can someone give me an idea of what it costs to re ink handles please? I have an Aube Citedine and during storage the inking on the top curve has dried out and cracked.


----------



## StopHammertime

I'm looking at taking a chance on some rolling luggage, however it will need a new tire. Anyone know how much this costs? Just looking for a ballpark to see if it's worth it to buy it even with the repair needed.


----------



## ArielNature

Hello,
Can someone please tell me how much would it be to change a speedy 30 lining? TIA


----------



## kimber34

Just left Louis Vuitton in NC..to replace all the leather on the Speedy 30 is $527.00 and a new one is $970..so not worth it....I just paid $30 to have my zipper repaired and I guess I will sell it....

Kim


----------



## Jenergyup

Hi Everyone!  Any idea how much it would cost to repair the zipper, leather tab, and zipper pull on a toiletry pouch (in this case a size 15?) Thanks for any help!


----------



## AnnieR

legallyblonde83 said:


> Thank you so much for the answer  I will try to stop by LV this week. I wasn't even sure if it was possible to get this repaired


Hi, did you repaired it?  Can you tell me how much it cost. Thanks


----------



## fabuleux

Jenergyup said:


> Hi Everyone!  Any idea how much it would cost to repair the zipper, leather tab, and zipper pull on a toiletry pouch (in this case a size 15?) Thanks for any help!



Zipper pull is usually free and most stores can do it on site. When you take it in ask your SA to quote you the little tab replacement.


----------



## fabuleux

kimber34 said:


> Just left Louis Vuitton in NC..to replace all the leather on the Speedy 30 is $527.00 and a new one is $970..so not worth it....I just paid $30 to have my zipper repaired and I guess I will sell it....
> 
> Kim



It's definitely not worth it for a Speedy. But for a discontinued bag that one may want to preserve, it's decent knowing that the bag must be completely deconstructed and rebuilt.


----------



## Jenergyup

Thanks Fableux!


----------



## legallyblonde83

AnnieR said:


> Hi, did you repaired it?  Can you tell me how much it cost. Thanks




I paid NOK360 which is about USD40 for the top binding and the drawstring. I was surprised the repair was so cheap since the bag was sent to Paris. I imagine USD40 don't even cover the shipping cost!!


----------



## AnnieR

legallyblonde83 said:


> I paid NOK360 which is about USD40 for the top binding and the drawstring. I was surprised the repair was so cheap since the bag was sent to Paris. I imagine USD40 don't even cover the shipping cost!!



Hi that sounds really cheap, congratulations!!!!
 Thanks very much for your answer!! Have a nice weekend


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi there, does anyone know the cost of having all vachetta leather replaced on the older model of the petite Noe?


----------



## fabuleux

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi there, does anyone know the cost of having all vachetta leather replaced on the older model of the petite Noe?



All leather changed on a bag is usually around 60% of the price of an equivalent bag brand new.


----------



## lawandas

Jenergyup said:


> Hi Everyone!  Any idea how much it would cost to repair the zipper, leather tab, and zipper pull on a toiletry pouch (in this case a size 15?) Thanks for any help!




I had the larger size (26) done and it was $105USD plus tax. Yours should be a little less. I hope this helps.


----------



## dioraddict15

fabuleux said:


> All leather changed on a bag is usually around 60% of the price of an equivalent bag brand new.




Thanks. I actually went to the the City of London boutique today (as I had to go collect something) and took my Noe with me. I was quoted £450 to replace the entire vachetta but to replace just the strap was £61. I will think about it although the vachetta on my bag is beautiful, I just thought I'd get it replaced to prolong its life but I think I'll use it as is for a while longer[emoji3]


----------



## BlueMaude

Hi guys!! Any ideas on how much it would be to replace all the vachetta on a multicolor speedy 30??!!!! Hope someone can help me out !! TIA  xoxo


----------



## Jenergyup

Hi everyone, sorry- I don't know how to reply to people specifically within thread yet...just went LV today re repair of leather tab and zipper for pre loved TP 15 (as mentioned by Fableux- zipper pull is free). Leather tab is $60, zipper is $90. I decided on leather tab only as zipper is fine just a little rough- may try Queenkatz' trick with wax paper to smoothen it. For me, aesthetically, the leather tab is the most important component to the piece, so should come away with a pretty good looking TP 15 for $150.


----------



## Jenergyup

($90 for cost of TP preloved + $60 repair...


----------



## fabuleux

BlueMaude said:


> Hi guys!! Any ideas on how much it would be to replace all the vachetta on a multicolor speedy 30??!!!! Hope someone can help me out !! TIA  xoxo



Probably around $600


----------



## BlueMaude

fabuleux said:


> Probably around $600




Ty!


----------



## Yanakins

Not sure if this is the right thread to postbut I just have a question: ive been told that lv wont replace a heatstamped chap? Can anyone confirm/refute this? I would really appreciate it! Thank you!!


----------



## Andy1612

Yanakins said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to postbut I just have a question: ive been told that lv wont replace a heatstamped chap? Can anyone confirm/refute this? I would really appreciate it! Thank you!!



I have never heard about this policy, why wouldn't they replace it?


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I have a damier azur Joey wallet.  I am getting a bit of cracking of the glazing (or whatever it is called) around the edges where the wallet folds.  How much to have the edges of the wallet re-glazed?  Thx!


----------



## amti79

Yanakins said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to postbut I just have a question: ive been told that lv wont replace a heatstamped chap? Can anyone confirm/refute this? I would really appreciate it! Thank you!!


 
I had one chap on a Speedy 25 replaced that was heat stamped with my initials about six months ago. Total cost including tax was about $75. I gave the purse to my daughter so I removed the initials.


----------



## dioraddict15

Yanakins said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to postbut I just have a question: ive been told that lv wont replace a heatstamped chap? Can anyone confirm/refute this? I would really appreciate it! Thank you!!




Hi, I had the heat stamped chap on my monogram speedy 30 replaced last week for £41 here in London.


----------



## SarahSS

My husband has a Porte-Documents Voyage GM, he's had it for less than two weeks and has only used it twice. 

Some of the leather on the handles has come off (now a part of it is like suede) and there is aslo a crack on the handle. He doesn't know if he did it or not, would it be something that they would replace for free? If not does any one know how much it would cost to replace one handle?

Also as I have also noted that there are some scratches on the piping that are clearly from manurfacturing and that there is some extra canvas on the bottom meaning it keeps falling forward on flat surfaces.


----------



## fabuleux

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I have a damier azur Joey wallet.  I am getting a bit of cracking of the glazing (or whatever it is called) around the edges where the wallet folds.  How much to have the edges of the wallet re-glazed?  Thx!



I can't quote you a price but I would wait to redo the glazing because it's bond to happen again. I redid a ten year old wallet last year and it came back like new. It was amazing. My SA gifted me the repair though.


----------



## fabuleux

SarahSS said:


> My husband has a Porte-Documents Voyage GM, he's had it for less than two weeks and has only used it twice.
> 
> Some of the leather on the handles has come off (now a part of it is like suede) and there is aslo a crack on the handle. He doesn't know if he did it or not, would it be something that they would replace for free? If not does any one know how much it would cost to replace one handle?
> 
> Also as I have also noted that there are some scratches on the piping that are clearly from manurfacturing and that there is some extra canvas on the bottom meaning it keeps falling forward on flat surfaces.



Do you have pictures?


----------



## Cloudburst2000

fabuleux said:


> I can't quote you a price but I would wait to redo the glazing because it's bond to happen again. I redid a ten year old wallet last year and it came back like new. It was amazing. My SA gifted me the repair though.



I am worried that if I don't get it reglazed that the cracking will get into the canvas.  Definitely has more cracking in one area of the glazing.


----------



## SarahSS

fabuleux said:


> Do you have pictures?



I've attached some photos, theres one of where the leather on the handle has come off, it was too difficult getting one of the cracked leather. Another one showing the scratched piping. I also took one of the excess canvas on the bottom and I tried to show how it leans forward, it doesn't show well in the photo but it won't stay up if theres a laptop in there. 

My husbands only bothered by the handle and he's said he'll pay to get it replaced if its the quickest thing to but I don't think it should have the excess canvas on the bottom.


----------



## fabuleux

SarahSS said:


> I've attached some photos, theres one of where the leather on the handle has come off, it was too difficult getting one of the cracked leather. Another one showing the scratched piping. I also took one of the excess canvas on the bottom and I tried to show how it leans forward, it doesn't show well in the photo but it won't stay up if theres a laptop in there.
> 
> My husbands only bothered by the handle and he's said he'll pay to get it replaced if its the quickest thing to but I don't think it should have the excess canvas on the bottom.



Thanks for the pic. It looks like the shine on the leather handle has rubbed off a bit but nothing bad. That's pretty normal with use on any leather product that's not heavily coated. You say the leather has peeled off? If the outer layer is actually gone, which is unheard of on a DG piece, the LV will probably replace the bag. 

It would be hard to prove the scratch on the pipping was a defect as these happen with use as well. The piping is there to protect the corners so it takes most of the beating on these bags. 

The excess canvas... That's hard to assess from a picture. 

If you are really concerned, you should take the bag back to your local boutique and ask the repair specialist to assess it directly. But honestly, from the pictures, I can't see anything that seems "obviously" defective. 

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## SarahSS

fabuleux said:


> Thanks for the pic. It looks like the shine on the leather handle has rubbed off a bit but nothing bad. That's pretty normal with use on any leather product that's not heavily coated. You say the leather has peeled off? If the outer layer is actually gone, which is unheard of on a DG piece, the LV will probably replace the bag.
> 
> It would be hard to prove the scratch on the pipping was a defect as these happen with use as well. The piping is there to protect the corners so it takes most of the beating on these bags.
> 
> The excess canvas... That's hard to assess from a picture.
> 
> If you are really concerned, you should take the bag back to your local boutique and ask the repair specialist to assess it directly. But honestly, from the pictures, I can't see anything that seems "obviously" defective.
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated!



Thanks for your reply, I understand that it will loss its shine but he's only had it for two weeks and has only used it three times. I couldn't really get the right angle for the excess canvas, it sort of curls over at the back but not at the front which make it leans forward. The piping doesn't really bother me it was just something I noticed.

I'll take it into a store on Sunday, I just phoned them and it sounds like they will replace it given that we've only just bought it.


----------



## yesenik

I took my insolite wallet to be re-glazed and they charged me $175 for reglazing all along the edges and few stitches on the sides here in dubai in 2015 .. I'm still waiting for the wallet to come back from repair . I also took my sully mm for repair since the zipper was hard to open and close and caused the zipper to peel and look old and the wanted to charge me $150 for changing the zipper since the bag is 3 years old but after going back and forth they agree to do it for free since i argue is not normal wear and tear since I considered that it was a factory defect ! Zippers are supposed to be smooth like buttery feeling and mine was hard even made a loud noise everytime I opened or closed it ... Also still waiting to get it back from repair .. Now I just have to pay for the wallet !


----------



## SarahSS

fabuleux said:


> Thanks for the pic. It looks like the shine on the leather handle has rubbed off a bit but nothing bad. That's pretty normal with use on any leather product that's not heavily coated. You say the leather has peeled off? If the outer layer is actually gone, which is unheard of on a DG piece, the LV will probably replace the bag.
> 
> It would be hard to prove the scratch on the pipping was a defect as these happen with use as well. The piping is there to protect the corners so it takes most of the beating on these bags.
> 
> The excess canvas... That's hard to assess from a picture.
> 
> If you are really concerned, you should take the bag back to your local boutique and ask the repair specialist to assess it directly. But honestly, from the pictures, I can't see anything that seems "obviously" defective.
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated!



I just got back from the New Bond Street store, I had a very mixed experience. I first went to after sales and the women I spoke to was extremely rude, it was like being back at school and getting told off because I had dared to interrupt her day. She said you can talk to the menswear manager and he will tell you theres nothing wrong with it, so that exactly what I did. I didn't say anything I just left and she obviously realised that she had annoyed me and she said "wait I can see what I can do, but I'll have to send it to Paris and it will take weeks"; I just shook my head and left.

So I went down to menswear and spoke to the manager I told him what had happened and the way I was spoken to. He apologised and took a good look at the bag, he said that the canvas and construction was bad and that he would replace the bag. Unfortunately they did have one there so they need to order one in, he said he will have the replacement in a few days so I'm going back there either late next week or the weekend to collect it.

I'm glad that the manager replaced it for me but after the way the after sales lady spoke to me I think I'll being avoiding Louis Vuitton in the future.


----------



## Yanakins

Andy1612 said:


> I have never heard about this policy, why wouldn't they replace it?





amti79 said:


> I had one chap on a Speedy 25 replaced that was heat stamped with my initials about six months ago. Total cost including tax was about $75. I gave the purse to my daughter so I removed the initials.





dioraddict15 said:


> Hi, I had the heat stamped chap on my monogram speedy 30 replaced last week for £41 here in London.



Thank you all for your feedback! weird. I was going to purchase a pre-loved speedy 30 with a heatstamped chap but I was chatting with the owner and she had told me that she's been emailing back and forth with LV and they told her they would not replace it. Must have been a misunderstanding! Anyway thank you for your help! good to know next time I come across a similar situation! Too bad I it was such a steal too! anyway I ended up getting a speedy 25 bando so still no complaints here! Thanks to all you guys have been very helpful!


----------



## lookieloo

Anyone know if LV will replace the top vachetta trim on a bucket bag if the sticky lining has been removed?


----------



## fabuleux

lookieloo said:


> Anyone know if LV will replace the top vachetta trim on a bucket bag if the sticky lining has been removed?



I m not sure, but I would ask for a quote to reline the Bucket at the same time.


----------



## mia55

Hello ladies,

Apologies if I'm posting this question in wrong thread. I've a question regarding the strap of LV bag. I need to buy LV favorite strap but I'm not the original owner of it, I bought it pre-owned. Do you still think I can buy the strap or I need to have that item in my account to buy it's accessories?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## lookieloo

fabuleux said:


> I m not sure, but I would ask for a quote to reline the Bucket at the same time.



Thanks, I just sent an email requesting a quote.


----------



## fabuleux

lookieloo said:


> Thanks, I just sent an email requesting a quote.



They usually don't quote via email or phone. They want you to bring the bag or mail it in.


----------



## lookieloo

fabuleux said:


> They usually don't quote via email or phone. They want you to bring the bag or mail it in.



Oh, I didn't know that. I was trying to avoid driving to LV or spending money on shipping if they won't make the repair.


----------



## tasche13

Does anyone know the cost of replacing all the leather on a speedy 25. Mine has had it. Bought it a decade ago before I knew how to take of nice things. I'm thinking it'll probably be more cost effective to buy a preloved (from someone who knew how to take care of nice things lol)


----------



## nailgirl70

mia55 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Apologies if I'm posting this question in wrong thread. I've a question regarding the strap of LV bag. I need to buy LV favorite strap but I'm not the original owner of it, I bought it pre-owned. Do you still think I can buy the strap or I need to have that item in my account to buy it's accessories?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> I tried ordering a replacement strap for my  new to me DE Eva via the 800 number and they wouldn't allow it because it was not part of my account purchased list, the rep did however tell me to try my local store. I did and they ordered it for me no problem. I have since then ordered a couple of replacement straps with no issue. Hth!


----------



## irishlas

mia55 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Apologies if I'm posting this question in wrong thread. I've a question regarding the strap of LV bag. I need to buy LV favorite strap but I'm not the original owner of it, I bought it pre-owned. Do you still think I can buy the strap or I need to have that item in my account to buy it's accessories?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.




You can buy the strap likely no problem. Just bring the bag with you.  Sometimes the SA wants to see the bag.  The receipt doesn't matter. Good luck!


----------



## fabuleux

irishlas said:


> You can buy the strap likely no problem. Just bring the bag with you.  Sometimes the SA wants to see the bag.  The receipt doesn't matter. Good luck!



Yes. It cuts down on the growing number of people who buy real straps, hardware, or accessories for fake bags. Always bring the bag with you.


----------



## mia55

irishlas said:


> You can buy the strap likely no problem. Just bring the bag with you.  Sometimes the SA wants to see the bag.  The receipt doesn't matter. Good luck!





nailgirl70 said:


> I tried ordering a replacement strap for my  new to me DE Eva via the 800 number and they wouldn't allow it because it was not part of my account purchased list, the rep did however tell me to try my local store. I did and they ordered it for me no problem. I have since then ordered a couple of replacement straps with no issue. Hth!



Thanks so much, I'll try my local store. It's 35 miles from my place so it's like a task to go there. I wish they made it easier by letting us order online.

Thanks again and happy holidays


----------



## mia55

fabuleux said:


> Yes. It cuts down on the growing number of people who buy real straps, hardware, or accessories for fake bags. Always bring the bag with you.



that makes sense.


----------



## yesenik

I finally got my insolite wallet back and I was charged $175 for reglazing it and few stitches  on the sides .. Now I have a different problem! I'm very unsatisfied with the repair job ! It seems they clued the d-ring part and the little piece that keeps it attached but also they kinda pressed it down and now you can see the shape of the little piece ! I don't know what to do because I took it back and I don't think they can repair it again and I doubt they will offer a solution for it since the wallet is 3 years old even though it's in excellent condition almost as good as new! Here a picture to that shows the bad job on my opinion


----------



## fabuleux

yesenik said:


> I finally got my insolite wallet back and I was charged $175 for reglazing it and few stitches  on the sides .. Now I have a different problem! I'm very unsatisfied with the repair job ! It seems they clued the d-ring part and the little piece that keeps it attached but also they kinda pressed it down and now you can see the shape of the little piece ! I don't know what to do because I took it back and I don't think they can repair it again and I doubt they will offer a solution for it since the wallet is 3 years old even though it's in excellent condition almost as good as new! Here a picture to that shows the bad job on my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218870



Sorry but that looks totally fine to me.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi.
Last week I went to pick up my Tivoli that was sent to repair to Paris due to a little crack on the canvas on the left side of the bag. When I took it to the boutique looking for suggestions on how to repair it myself, I was really surprised the RM told me that as the LITTLE crack was on one of the sides which is an indipendent piece,  they coul exchange it entirely ...
Well now I understand why LV never repairs bags with canvas issues!!! 
The result is AWFULL!!! the piece of canvas which has been changed is a completely different color, ad it's definitely stiffer ... The bag looks FAKE!
I've been trying to refuse to to take it back home but the RM told me that they could not fix it because this was it and that I should be grateful that they repaired it since they had to do a major work and that with time (?)  the colur will change and bla bla bla... I was so frustrated! 
I think l will never use this bag again. &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## fabuleux

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi.
> Last week I went to pick up my Tivoli that was sent to repair to Paris due to a little crack on the canvas on the left side of the bag. When I took it to the boutique looking for suggestions on how to repair it myself, I was really surprised the RM told me that as the LITTLE crack was on one of the sides which is an indipendent piece,  they coul exchange it entirely ...
> Well now I understand why LV never repairs bags with canvas issues!!!
> The result is AWFULL!!! the piece of canvas which has been changed is a completely different color, ad it's definitely stiffer ... The bag looks FAKE!
> I've been trying to refuse to to take it back home but the RM told me that they could not fix it because this was it and that I should be grateful that they repaired it since they had to do a major work and that with time (?)  the colur will change and bla bla bla... I was so frustrated!
> I think l will never use this bag again. &#65533;&#65533;



Do you care to post pictures? I think this would be very helpful.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

I'll try to post pictures tomorrow. .... if I can ...I've been trying before but with no success. 
Be prepared ... It's horrible!


----------



## lookieloo

lookieloo said:


> Anyone know if LV will replace the top vachetta trim on a bucket bag if the sticky lining has been removed?



Got an answer to my question. I emailed LV to get an idea of the repair cost. Their response: $60 for the top trim and $665 for all the leather, *but* the actual cost would be determined by a store. 

Getting it actually done might not be easy. I scrubbed the sticky interior off my bucket pm so all that's left is the soft cloth lining. The top trim was in bad shape so my husband took my bag to LV today. An SA told him she would take it to the repair specialist, came back, and told him that LV couldn't repair my bag; they can only repair bags made by LV. 

Lee authenticated the bag before I bought it. Maybe the SA thought it was fake since the interior was cloth instead of the regular lining? I might try it with a different store. Kind of discouraging though.


----------



## fabuleux

lookieloo said:


> Got an answer to my question. I emailed LV to get an idea of the repair cost. Their response: $60 for the top trim and $665 for all the leather, *but* the actual cost would be determined by a store.
> 
> Getting it actually done might not be easy. I scrubbed the sticky interior off my bucket pm so all that's left is the soft cloth lining. The top trim was in bad shape so my husband took my bag to LV today. An SA told him she would take it to the repair specialist, came back, and told him that LV couldn't repair my bag; they can only repair bags made by LV.
> 
> Lee authenticated the bag before I bought it. Maybe the SA thought it was fake since the interior was cloth instead of the regular lining? I might try it with a different store. Kind of discouraging though.



Oh no. &#128577; I wonder why they thought your bag was fake. It's a good idea to try a different store just in case the repair manager made a mistake.
Where did you purchase the bag from? If the store claims it isn't authentic again I would try to get my money back.


----------



## lookieloo

fabuleux said:


> Oh no. &#128577; I wonder why they thought your bag was fake. It's a good idea to try a different store just in case the repair manager made a mistake.
> Where did you purchase the bag from? If the store claims it isn't authentic again I would try to get my money back.



Good idea. I'll try again and if they still say it's fake then I'll request a refund from the eBay seller.


----------



## nerual13

Well I am completely disappointed by the personal shopper service. Apparently none of the items I want are available at heathrow and he is telling me they cannot transfer from other stores. So even though Bond Street has every item in interested in, nothing can be done??? I'm super unhappy, as now if I want anything, I have to pay VAT and carry it around Scotland for a week. Would also ruin my plans for today (my last full day in London) to have to stop and visit Bond Street. Exactly what I didn't want to do. Yes, refunds happen for most of VAT but also not how I wanted to spend my last morning in London the day I fly out. Any advice, ladies?


----------



## smudleybear

nerual13 said:


> Well I am completely disappointed by the personal shopper service. Apparently none of the items I want are available at heathrow and he is telling me they cannot transfer from other stores. So even though Bond Street has every item in interested in, nothing can be done??? I'm super unhappy, as now if I want anything, I have to pay VAT and carry it around Scotland for a week. Would also ruin my plans for today (my last full day in London) to have to stop and visit Bond Street. Exactly what I didn't want to do. Yes, refunds happen for most of VAT but also not how I wanted to spend my last morning in London the day I fly out. Any advice, ladies?


It's true that T5 has very limited stock. If Bond Street has it, better to get it there. You will still be able to claim 12-13% VAT depends how big your purchase is. I would go for it if they have stock. There's no point waiting to save 16.7% at T5 if they don't have what you want.


----------



## nerual13

smudleybear said:


> It's true that T5 has very limited stock. If Bond Street has it, better to get it there. You will still be able to claim 12-13% VAT depends how big your purchase is. I would go for it if they have stock. There's no point waiting to save 16.7% at T5 if they don't have what you want.



Still doesn't solve the carrying around all the items for the next week all over Scotland, as well as wasting my last day in London AND having to then do the VAT refund and not get as much. I really wish they had indicated sometime in the last YEAR that I've been discussing with personal shoppers (I really did email almost a year ago initially) that they cannot move any items. I was under the impression that I would contact them, they would arrange, and all would be ready for me the day I flew out. Very disappointing that they don't mention that


----------



## Toby93

nerual13 said:


> Still doesn't solve the carrying around all the items for the next week all over Scotland, as well as wasting my last day in London AND having to then do the VAT refund and not get as much. I really wish they had indicated sometime in the last YEAR that I've been discussing with personal shoppers (I really did email almost a year ago initially) that they cannot move any items. I was under the impression that I would contact them, they would arrange, and all would be ready for me the day I flew out. Very disappointing that they don't mention that


Sorry you had to carry your items with you, I don't have any solution. I do know that it is cheaper to buy them at the terminal, but I got the same reply from the personal shopper.  They wouldn't do anything until 24 hours before my flight and there was no guarantee that they even had the items I was interested in.  I ended up buying in London but ended up not getting as much back in VAT than I would have if I was able to buy from T5.


----------



## fabuleux

nerual13 said:


> Still doesn't solve the carrying around all the items for the next week all over Scotland, as well as wasting my last day in London AND having to then do the VAT refund and not get as much. I really wish they had indicated sometime in the last YEAR that I've been discussing with personal shoppers (I really did email almost a year ago initially) that they cannot move any items. I was under the impression that I would contact them, they would arrange, and all would be ready for me the day I flew out. Very disappointing that they don't mention that



How disappointing that they don't have your items in stock at Heathrow! I know you were looking forward to this! I am sorry to hear that. However, it's understandable that the cost and logistics of transferring items from central London to Heathrow for each of the thousand potential airport shoppers would be burdensome (it's quite far and a busy route for those who have never made the trip). I wish the personnal shopping service had been clearer about what they can and can't do though. Because now your plans have to change. If it were me, I would buy what I want from Bond Street, get the VAT paperwork, and carry my items during the rest of the vacation. I would certainly ditch all the boxes (in fact I would request they don't box anything). Yes, it's nice to have the boxes but they are heavy and cumbersome and - unless you travel Business or First - are a huge pain in coach because storage compartments are always packed. And even in Business, I never keep the boxes anymore: too much to carry around! 

Do let us know what you choose to do and most importantly, enjoy your time in Europe!!! Louis Vuitton should remain way secondary in your trip experience!! 
Can't wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## nerual13

fabuleux said:


> How disappointing that they don't have your items in stock at Heathrow! I know you were looking forward to this! I am sorry to hear that. However, it's understandable that the cost and logistics of transferring items from central London to Heathrow for each of the thousand potential airport shoppers would be burdensome (it's quite far and a busy route for those who have never made the trip). I wish the personnal shopping service had been clearer about what they can and can't do though. Because now your plans have to change. If it were me, I would buy what I want from Bond Street, get the VAT paperwork, and carry my items during the rest of the vacation. I would certainly ditch all the boxes (in fact I would request they don't box anything). Yes, it's nice to have the boxes but they are heavy and cumbersome and - unless you travel Business or First - are a huge pain in coach because storage compartments are always packed. And even in Business, I never keep the boxes anymore: too much to carry around!
> 
> Do let us know what you choose to do and most importantly, enjoy your time in Europe!!! Louis Vuitton should remain way secondary in your trip experience!!
> Can't wait to see your reveal!!



Oh to be sure, it is absolutely secondary!

I'm resisting Bond Street right now. I've thought about it and the items I was wanting (white MC items) were not items I considered buying in the US. This seems also to be a location based desire as I know those are all but gone. But, they don't fill any holes in my collection and so I'm going to resist.

I was able to reach Marie-Louise at the Heathrow boutique (thanks to a prior poster in this thread!) and she is going to try and get the Pochette Felicie GM in Magenta into the boutique for me in time. While not a piece I NEED, I just love the design and the color. I had originally planned on Brea PM, but just can't justify a bag that will likely not get a lot of use. So this will let me get that beautiful Magenta and it'll be a great popping out for errands / evening clutch. And so classic looking! 

Also considering a second Neverfull, as I'm SO in love with mine! I have the Turquoise MM, so I could get another MM or possibly a PM. What do y'all think?


----------



## princess suki

Apparently you can request items (at least a week in advance) and they will try to get them for you in time for your flight. You will have to pay upfront but can get a refund if you decide not to purchase upon seeing the items. This is what the SA told me when I was flying last week-haven't yet tried but am planning to do this when I travel next month.

Also, the SA said not to call the phone number as this is not a store number and just goes through to the general CS line. Email is better as it goes straight to the store. I had a palaver trying to order something via phone (didn't end up arriving) so am going to try email in future.

Please note the above is via LV not the Heathrow personal shopping team.


----------



## bakeacookie

Do you have the t5 LV email?


----------



## princess suki

bakeacookie said:


> Do you have the t5 LV email?




Yes but not on me, sorry. I can retrieve it in a couple of days and will post here then.


----------



## bakeacookie

princess suki said:


> Yes but not on me, sorry. I can retrieve it in a couple of days and will post here then.




Thanks! Would greatly appreciate that!


----------



## princess suki

nerual13 said:


> Oh to be sure, it is absolutely secondary!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm resisting Bond Street right now. I've thought about it and the items I was wanting (white MC items) were not items I considered buying in the US. This seems also to be a location based desire as I know those are all but gone. But, they don't fill any holes in my collection and so I'm going to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to reach Marie-Louise at the Heathrow boutique (thanks to a prior poster in this thread!) and she is going to try and get the Pochette Felicie GM in Magenta into the boutique for me in time. While not a piece I NEED, I just love the design and the color. I had originally planned on Brea PM, but just can't justify a bag that will likely not get a lot of use. So this will let me get that beautiful Magenta and it'll be a great popping out for errands / evening clutch. And so classic looking!
> 
> 
> 
> Also considering a second Neverfull, as I'm SO in love with mine! I have the Turquoise MM, so I could get another MM or possibly a PM. What do y'all think?




I'm glad you have been able to request the Felicie! I have it in Amarante and love! Thank you for sharing your (albeit disappointing) experience with the personal shopping service-I will stick with contacting LV direct.

Can't help with your Neverfull question though, sorry! I don't have one but would go for the MM, but then you already have one in that size so maybe the PM adds more variety... Good luck with your decision and enjoy the rest of your holiday!


----------



## PrincessBala

princess suki said:


> Yes but not on me, sorry. I can retrieve it in a couple of days and will post here then.


Its a few pages back. I posted her card when I used her several months ago.
Marie-louise.louis@louisvuitton.com


----------



## princess suki

PrincessBala said:


> Its a few pages back. I posted her card when I used her several months ago.
> Marie-louise.louis@louisvuitton.com




Thanks for posting PrincessBala. I met a different SA when I was at T5 and think they gave me another email address so will post if different.


----------



## L4man

Repairs costs are always done on site and they will not quote a price over the phone. I do know that a Bucket GM costs $170 to replace the sticky lining and replace the thin leather around the top of the bag. BUT, if someone can stand to...I have used blue painter's tape to remove that Vulcanite lining exposing the flannel backing. All that nasty stuff will come off and I just used my shop vac to make sure I got all the debris.


----------



## miasvault

bagology said:


> I just had the vachetta on my Cabas Mezzo completely redone - handles, chaps and the entire bottom of the bag.  It was pricey - $840 but I basically got a new bag.  Since they don't sell the Mezzo anymore and I use it all the time, I thought it was worth it in this case.  Very happy with it!


Wow! Looks great! I have the same bag...it was my first premier designer purchase about 10 years ago so it means a lot to me. I'm going to send it in for full vachetta replacement. It's such an awesome and functional bag!


----------



## fabuleux

bagology said:


> I just had the vachetta on my Cabas Mezzo completely redone - handles, chaps and the entire bottom of the bag.  It was pricey - $840 but I basically got a new bag.  Since they don't sell the Mezzo anymore and I use it all the time, I thought it was worth it in this case.  Very happy with it!



That was well well worth it! Great bag and now it gets a new life! &#128515;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Meaghanb123

Hi all, I recently purchased a pre loved Trousse Toilet 18 that is in dire need of a zipper replacement. The bag is pristine aside from the zipper, as the bag is from 1982 (and that it's no longer produced) will they still replace the zipper? Any guess as to cost?

Also, I'm thinking of having all the leather on my Mono Neverfull MM replaced. Any guess as to cost on that?

Thanks!


----------



## HavLab

Not a T5 specific question, but has anyone residing outside of the EU used the Global Blue downtown offices for refunds versus the airport?  For example, in Paris, is it possible to process VAT paperwork for items purchased at LV at the Global Blue downtown, or is it necessary to do at airport?  Thanks


----------



## HavLab

nerual13 said:


> Oh to be sure, it is absolutely secondary!
> 
> I'm resisting Bond Street right now. I've thought about it and the items I was wanting (white MC items) were not items I considered buying in the US. This seems also to be a location based desire as I know those are all but gone. But, they don't fill any holes in my collection and so I'm going to resist.
> 
> I was able to reach Marie-Louise at the Heathrow boutique (thanks to a prior poster in this thread!) and she is going to try and get the Pochette Felicie GM in Magenta into the boutique for me in time. While not a piece I NEED, I just love the design and the color. I had originally planned on Brea PM, but just can't justify a bag that will likely not get a lot of use. So this will let me get that beautiful Magenta and it'll be a great popping out for errands / evening clutch. And so classic looking!
> 
> Also considering a second Neverfull, as I'm SO in love with mine! I have the Turquoise MM, so I could get another MM or possibly a PM. What do y'all think?



What did you end up getting?!


----------



## bakeacookie

HavLab said:


> Not a T5 specific question, but has anyone residing outside of the EU used the Global Blue downtown offices for refunds versus the airport?  For example, in Paris, is it possible to process VAT paperwork for items purchased at LV at the Global Blue downtown, or is it necessary to do at airport?  Thanks



You could go to the downtown offices, there's several locations in London I believe. But you still need to get the customs stamps, so it's pretty much the same thing. If you don't turn in the paperwork with the stamps then they'll take the refund money back from you.


----------



## bagology

miasvault said:


> Wow! Looks great! I have the same bag...it was my first premier designer purchase about 10 years ago so it means a lot to me. I'm going to send it in for full vachetta replacement. It's such an awesome and functional bag!


 You won't regret it!


----------



## bagology

fabuleux said:


> That was well well worth it! Great bag and now it gets a new life! &#128515;&#10084;&#65039;


It is like a new bag - I am back to using it every day


----------



## HavLab

Thanks,that's right, the customs stamp....looks like I will have to get to the airport extra early!


----------



## foxytip

Anyone know how much to repair rubber on the side of the Pegase  55?


----------



## OCWifey

Hello!!! So I have a discontinued 2006 Manhattan GM that is in bad shape. Handles needs replacement, full piping and the push buttons on the front of the buckles popped off on both sides. My SA saidaround $1400 to fix everything. im not sure if it's worth fixing? Also, If it's a discontinued bag, how would they still be able to replace the parts(buckles)? If they can't fix it, would I get a call once they look at it at the repair factory?? What do they offer of they can't fix it? Just wondering if it's happened to anyone. The bag retailed for $2100+ when new.   I can't Justify spending that much, but it's also in too bad shape to carry around. :/ any opinions??? Thanks!!! Lastly, has anyone got a "discount" for doing multiple major  repairs?


----------



## fabuleux

OCWifey said:


> Hello!!! So I have a discontinued 2006 Manhattan GM that is in bad shape. Handles needs replacement, full piping and the push buttons on the front of the buckles popped off on both sides. My SA saidaround $1400 to fix everything. im not sure if it's worth fixing? Also, If it's a discontinued bag, how would they still be able to replace the parts(buckles)? If they can't fix it, would I get a call once they look at it at the repair factory?? What do they offer of they can't fix it? Just wondering if it's happened to anyone. The bag retailed for $2100+ when new.   I can't Justify spending that much, but it's also in too bad shape to carry around. :/ any opinions??? Thanks!!! Lastly, has anyone got a "discount" for doing multiple major  repairs?



On bags like the the Manhattan, the factory carries replacement hardware for a long time because they were big sellers. Within ten years, it's very likely the hardware is still available. The repair is pricy because you have to completely take the bag apart and reconstruct it. You are the only one who can decide if this is worth it. Some people will say it's too much and you can get a used Manhattan in good condition on the pre-loved market for that price. However with all the vachette naturelle changed, your bag would virtually look like new. 

If the bag cannot be repaired, the factory will send it back to the store and you will get a call saying "come pick up your bag, unfortunately it can no longer be repaired."


----------



## Sammy1987

Try the handbag spa if you want a more reasonable quote, they are UK based but have franchises globally. You send them photos and a description and they'll tell you if they can help.  I've seen some really good write ups about them and I'm just about to send them my poor miu miu bow bag for some TLC


----------



## OCWifey

fabuleux said:


> On bags like the the Manhattan, the factory carries replacement hardware for a long time because they were big sellers. Within ten years, it's very likely the hardware is still available. The repair is pricy because you have to completely take the bag apart and reconstruct it. You are the only one who can decide if this is worth it. Some people will say it's too much and you can get a used Manhattan in good condition on the pre-loved market for that price. However with all the vachette naturelle changed, your bag would virtually look like new.
> 
> If the bag cannot be repaired, the factory will send it back to the store and you will get a call saying "come pick up your bag, unfortunately it can no longer be repaired."


 
Thats good to know! thank you for sharing that info. I guess I will really have to think about it. We'll see. Thank you!!


----------



## Gblb

Hello, 
I just got a pre-loved Olympe nimbus GM. It was a limited edition and I got it for a great price. The only problem is the metal plaque on the front right bottom where it says, Louis Vuitton Paris, has a slight crack around the right edge where the screw is. I've noticed a lot of the Olympe nimbus' have the same defect in my search for one. Any idea how much it would cost to have the plaque replaced? Thank you so much! The bag was made in 2007 and is a limited edition.


----------



## fabuleux

Gblb said:


> Hello,
> I just got a pre-loved Olympe nimbus GM. It was a limited edition and I got it for a great price. The only problem is the metal plaque on the front right bottom where it says, Louis Vuitton Paris, has a slight crack around the right edge where the screw is. I've noticed a lot of the Olympe nimbus' have the same defect in my search for one. Any idea how much it would cost to have the plaque replaced? Thank you so much! The bag was made in 2007 and is a limited edition.



That shouldn't be a very expensive repair at all. The only issue is: the hardware may or may not still be available. On standard bags, the hardware and leathers are easily available, but on small collections, limited editions, and seasonal items, the factory ultimately runs out of the right hardware and leather. So I suggest you contact your local boutique soon to find out if the repair is even possible as this bag is close to ten years old. Let us know!


----------



## nailgirl70

Any idea how much replacing the fuschia snap an the 6 key holder might be, she also need a reglazing. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Gblb

Thank you! I will contact them right away and let you all know. I might have to just go to my local boutique, they have all their calls forwarded to the LV customer service line. The CS line can usually tell you if a bag is in stock, but nothing else. I've had to drive out there just for simple questions. I'm just wondering if it's a defect. I've seen a lot of bags with the same issue. Thank you again. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## fabuleux

Gblb said:


> Thank you! I will contact them right away and let you all know. I might have to just go to my local boutique, they have all their calls forwarded to the LV customer service line. The CS line can usually tell you if a bag is in stock, but nothing else. I've had to drive out there just for simple questions. I'm just wondering if it's a defect. I've seen a lot of bags with the same issue. Thank you again. I'll keep you all posted.



Yes you have to take your item to the boutique. 
They usually refuse to quote you a repair price over the phone.


----------



## Gblb

Thanks. I figured I'd have to take it to the boutique. I'm a little nervous about the bag being pre loved. It's the first pre loved LV I have bought. I will follow the advice here and say it was a gift. I will let you know what they say. If they cannot repair the metal name plate due to the hardware no longer being available, are there any other avenues to get it repaired that you know of? Such as lovin my bags, leather surgeons, etc? Thank you again for your helpful resoonses.


----------



## nerual13

HavLab said:


> What did you end up getting?!



hahaha. I ended up not buying ANYTHING!! I couldn't get the items I most wanted over to Heathrow, so I was going to be buying just for the sake of buying. So I decided not to bother at all! Willpower. I have it!


----------



## Dany_37

Anyone have an idea of how much it costs to replace the Artsy handle?


----------



## jsmile

I just purchased a pre-loved Mulitcolor Sarah Wallet.  The button closure is broken.  Any idea on how much it would cost to get a new one and replace it? Thanks!


----------



## HavLab

nerual13 said:


> hahaha. I ended up not buying ANYTHING!! I couldn't get the items I most wanted over to Heathrow, so I was going to be buying just for the sake of buying. So I decided not to bother at all! Willpower. I have it!



Willpower is better than buyer's remorse!  Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## nerual13

HavLab said:


> Willpower is better than buyer's remorse!  Hope you had a great trip!




So true! I had a fabulous trip, everything I hoped it would be. And I have zero regrets on not buying any LV. I'll wait for things I really love and then buy them!!!!


----------



## daenarys1

Hey all . .  i bought some Hermes pop h earrings new from ebay in the most gorgeous royal blue hue and when i received them one of the backs was broken  so wont hold the earring in my ear is there anyway i could get another back from Hermes direct? as i really love the colour and if i send them back i might never find the exact pair again - i was thinking maybe if i could just buy another back it would save a lot of hassle and i can hang on to the earrings i love  anybody know if this is possible or if Hermes will point blank refuse as they weren't purchased in store?


----------



## fabuleux

daenarys1 said:


> Hey all . .  i bought some Hermes pop h earrings new from ebay in the most gorgeous royal blue hue and when i received them one of the backs was broken  so wont hold the earring in my ear is there anyway i could get another back from Hermes direct? as i really love the colour and if i send them back i might never find the exact pair again - i was thinking maybe if i could just buy another back it would save a lot of hassle and i can hang on to the earrings i love  anybody know if this is possible or if Hermes will point blank refuse as they weren't purchased in store?



You should post in the Hermès Forum.


----------



## Andy1612

I got my 4-ring keyholder reglazed. I didn't pay anything because the glazing was coming off only after a couple of months. But on the reciept it does say 48 sek,which is about 50 dollars.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi. Here are some pics of my Tivoli .... It is awfull
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
!! It looks fake! 
I don't think  I'll use it again. 
Never ever  let LV change pieces of canvas on your bags!
The Repair Manager kept on telling me "you should be glad, now your bag has benn repared" ...
For Godness Sake!!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Sorry for my English ... I'm so upset!


----------



## fabuleux

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi. Here are some pics of my Tivoli .... It is awfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234753
> View attachment 3234754
> View attachment 3234755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! It looks fake!
> I don't think  I'll use it again.
> Never ever  let LV change pieces of canvas on your bags!
> The Repair Manager kept on telling me "you should be glad, now your bag has benn repared" ...
> For Godness Sake!!!



I must admit you are correct. The canvas is visibly of a different color. Variations in canvas color are usually non existant within a bag because it's canvas pulled from the same piece. But the canvas in general varies in color from bag to bag (other readers: put all your mono or DE bags next to each other and you will see what I am talking about). 

Anyway, two points: 
1. Yes, the repair manager is right: you should feel lucky the bag has been repaired, as it is really rare that LV will replace a piece of canvas on handbags or soft luggage. 
2. Unfortunately, the repair job is visibly problematic and you should not have to put up with that. I would continue to push the issue with the store, with CS, etc until a new solution can be found. They have to replace the bag or give you a voucher as no one in their right mind would think this looks good. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Thank-you very much for your reply.

I've been trying in all possible ways to find a solution with the RM .... He was unremovable!
Maybe I could bring the bag to a different store and try with a different RM? 
The Tivoli is no longer on catalogue and here in Italy I don't think they issue store credit..
I'll try my luck and keep you posted.[emoji15]


----------



## fabuleux

*


----------



## fabuleux

Zoezampalunga said:


> Thank-you very much for your reply.
> 
> I've been trying in all possible ways to find a solution with the RM .... He was unremovable!
> Maybe I could bring the bag to a different store and try with a different RM?
> The Tivoli is no longer on catalogue and here in Italy I don't think they issue store credit..
> I'll try my luck and keep you posted.[emoji15]



Yes try a different store. Also, you can write a complaint letter to the store itself or even send one to the Louis Vuitton customer service in Italy. Ultimately, you can write a letter to LVCS in France as well. I would write an old fashion hard copy letter with photos of the bag, copies of all the receipts, and send it with delivery confirmation... You know, the whole deal!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Thank-you.
I'll be in Venice by the end of January. I'll first try there 'cause staff seem nicer than in Rome.
I'll keep you updated.
Thank-you for your support.


----------



## Butterflyweed

How much is the replacement cost for a neverfull mm shoulder strap now? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Mosaic

dioraddict15 said:


> Thanks. I actually went to the the City of London boutique today (as I had to go collect something) and took my Noe with me. I was quoted £450 to replace the entire vachetta but to replace just the strap was £61. I will think about it although the vachetta on my bag is beautiful, I just thought I'd get it replaced to prolong its life but I think I'll use it as is for a while longer[emoji3]



Hello Dioraddict15,
I was quoted 550 to replace the entire Vachetta for my Noe, however, the store told me the shoulderstrap and the cord were not part of this replacement, they were 200 / 50 each. I am not sure if I believe this because I saw the full list of repair prices and the single items do not add up to 550.
Do you know if the shoulder strap and cord were included in your quote?
Thanks


----------



## llpalmtree

Dany_37 said:


> Anyone have an idea of how much it costs to replace the Artsy handle?


Last time I asked it was $295.00 in the US.


----------



## snowymittens

Hi ladies, does anyone know if the same replacement part for a bag can be priced/quoted differently? I was in 2 stores to get a replacement strap for brea MM epi, both stores quoted $240, but the second store asked how much I was quoted in the first store. So that got me wondering, plus I know someone on TPF who got hers for $175 in March 2015. When I got home I called the 866 number and was also quoted $240. Now I'm not sure if I was quoted different or was it just a (huge) price increase. Any help would be appreciated =) Thanks for reading!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Hi the color of the button on my fuschia Emilie walls has worn off. Does anyone know cost to replace? TIA


----------



## Gblb

fabuleux said:


> That shouldn't be a very expensive repair at all. The only issue is: the hardware may or may not still be available. On standard bags, the hardware and leathers are easily available, but on small collections, limited editions, and seasonal items, the factory ultimately runs out of the right hardware and leather. So I suggest you contact your local boutique soon to find out if the repair is even possible as this bag is close to ten years old. Let us know!



Fabuleux - thank you for your help. Wanted to let you know I took the olympe nimbus gm to LV for repairs. Unfortunately, the cracked nameplate cannot be replaced. The SA said that limited edition parts are typically only kept for five years. She looked in the system to confirm.  She said that she barely noticed the chip herself, and the bag was in overall good condition. She said it's a mable nameplate.  There were some pen stains in the bag, and the same problem with the lining, it could be changed to another color, but around $450. This interior is suede. She suggested I send it to lovin my bags for cleaning. The zipper pull was a little worn and scratched. She ordered me a new zipper pull and said she'd call when it came in. She called two hours later to say that they'd just gotten one in. I wished I would've stayed longer. I've been eying a few bags, and my birthday is coming up so I'll return at a later time to get the zipper pull replaced and browse some more. I did ask if they had a dust bag to fit the bag as mine was lost, she said she'd check and said that they only have ones that correspond with their bags in stock and thought they weren't big enough anyway. I did not get lucky and get a dust bag like so many here. So, short of buying another bag for parts, I guess there's nothing I can do about the nameplate, unless anyone here has any suggestions?? I love the bag...it's one of my favorites. I just wish I could make her perfect again! Thank you again for your help!


----------



## nikksterxx

Gblb said:


> Fabuleux - thank you for your help. Wanted to let you know I took the olympe nimbus gm to LV for repairs. Unfortunately, the cracked nameplate cannot be replaced. The SA said that limited edition parts are typically only kept for five years. She looked in the system to confirm.  She said that she barely noticed the chip herself, and the bag was in overall good condition. She said it's a mable nameplate.  There were some pen stains in the bag, and the same problem with the lining, it could be changed to another color, but around $450. This interior is suede. She suggested I send it to lovin my bags for cleaning. The zipper pull was a little worn and scratched. She ordered me a new zipper pull and said she'd call when it came in. She called two hours later to say that they'd just gotten one in. I wished I would've stayed longer. I've been eying a few bags, and my birthday is coming up so I'll return at a later time to get the zipper pull replaced and browse some more. I did ask if they had a dust bag to fit the bag as mine was lost, she said she'd check and said that they only have ones that correspond with their bags in stock and thought they weren't big enough anyway. I did not get lucky and get a dust bag like so many here. So, short of buying another bag for parts, I guess there's nothing I can do about the nameplate, unless anyone here has any suggestions?? I love the bag...it's one of my favorites. I just wish I could make her perfect again! Thank you again for your help!




Sorry they can't change your name plate but I hope you can come up with some type of solution to make you happy! If suggest the next time you go ask another SA maybe they will give you a dustbag or wait until you purchase something and ask then. They will be more likely to provide one for you then. Keep us posted!


----------



## Gblb

Thank you for your response. I had just bought a bag from the store in December, so it's not like I haven't bought anything there recently. It was a turenne mm.  I am debating about a speedy b 30, but am torn because I see them everywhere. I love the bag, though. I told her I'd be back by February to pick my final choice of bag and have the zipper pull replaced on the nimbus at that time. 

Any other ideas on fixing the nameplate on the nimbus? I don't think leather surgeons can do much as that's not a part they'd have. Thank you again for your response!


----------



## fabuleux

Gblb said:


> Fabuleux - thank you for your help. Wanted to let you know I took the olympe nimbus gm to LV for repairs. Unfortunately, the cracked nameplate cannot be replaced. The SA said that limited edition parts are typically only kept for five years. She looked in the system to confirm.  She said that she barely noticed the chip herself, and the bag was in overall good condition. She said it's a mable nameplate.  There were some pen stains in the bag, and the same problem with the lining, it could be changed to another color, but around $450. This interior is suede. She suggested I send it to lovin my bags for cleaning. The zipper pull was a little worn and scratched. She ordered me a new zipper pull and said she'd call when it came in. She called two hours later to say that they'd just gotten one in. I wished I would've stayed longer. I've been eying a few bags, and my birthday is coming up so I'll return at a later time to get the zipper pull replaced and browse some more. I did ask if they had a dust bag to fit the bag as mine was lost, she said she'd check and said that they only have ones that correspond with their bags in stock and thought they weren't big enough anyway. I did not get lucky and get a dust bag like so many here. So, short of buying another bag for parts, I guess there's nothing I can do about the nameplate, unless anyone here has any suggestions?? I love the bag...it's one of my favorites. I just wish I could make her perfect again! Thank you again for your help!



As someone else mentions, an SA is much more likely to give you an extra dustbag when you make a purchase. We have to understand SAs: people ask for extra dustbags ALL DAY LONG. So they can't give them out to everyone even if they have a lot of extra ones. 

Anyway, I am glad you got your new zipper pull. That's already going to improve your bag. There are so many models that it's understandable that not all the hardware is kept in stock indefinitely. Maybe some day you'll get lucky and find a spare one on eBay! These things do happen!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I have a damier azur Joey wallet.  I am getting a bit of cracking of the glazing (or whatever it is called) around the edges where the wallet folds.  How much to have the edges of the wallet re-glazed?  Thx!



I went ahead and took my Joey wallet into the LV boutique while I was in Nashville a couple weeks before Christmas.  The cost to have the edges reglazed on the Joey wallet is $90.  I am due to pick the wallet up on Friday when I am back in Nashville to visit my sister/niece/nephews.  I wasn't sure they would have it ready when I would be back in Nashville but I got a call this past Friday...excellent timing


----------



## sangles

MissMcCrocodile said:


> My SA told me repairs are free for the first 2 years.   My 3 year old french wallet popped a stitch and has to be resewn, but I don't know the cost.  Anyone?


 
I had the Toronto store replace a zipper and it cost me $350!!!  That was for my Alma pm.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

While I am in Nashville, I have another LV repair.  My first LV bag ever (mini Riberia DE) just lost the little brass screw attaching the metal piece to the handle.  Not too upset that this bag needs a repair as I have used it ALOT and the bag is 10yrs old.  Just curious what the cost of replacement screws is.  Thx!


----------



## sangles

chcdds said:


> LV charged me $35 to replace a zipper pull on my large looping (the old one was worn thin, so it kept sliding off. I almost lost it twice, so decided to have it replaced). They only charged me $90 to replace the entire zipper and zipper pull on my luco! I now need to have my handles replaced for my epi sablon because the underside sustained some peeling/discoloration but it is not that obvious yet. I am extra careful now not to wear my epi on my arm during summer. I am not sure if I want to have the handles replaced because it costs some money. P_B said it cost her $135 to have her epi alma handles replaced in 2008. I wonder how much it would cost now. Does anyone know? Thanks!


 
Yes, it depends on how old your handbag is....as I mentioned above, my 15-year-old Alma pm had the zipper replaced in the Toronto store last year and it cost $350.00.  They also replaced the bottom for another $350.00.  It's all about how old the bag is and what went wrong.  There are many companies that won't even back their merchandise up!   My Hermes handbags have to travel back to Paris for refurbishing and can take up to six months (!) as well as a small fortune.  At least LV does the work here and it's in California!  We're pretty lucky.


----------



## fabuleux

sangles said:


> Yes, it depends on how old your handbag is....as I mentioned above, my 15-year-old Alma pm had the zipper replaced in the Toronto store last year and it cost $350.00.  They also replaced the bottom for another $350.00.  It's all about how old the bag is and what went wrong.  There are many companies that won't even back their merchandise up!   My Hermes handbags have to travel back to Paris for refurbishing and can take up to six months (!) as well as a small fortune.  At least LV does the work here and it's in California!  We're pretty lucky.



I agree with you: repairs can be pricy but I am so grateful Louis Vuitton still offers repairs on their products. It's a wonderful service for all their customers.


----------



## reason24

Hi, 
how much it costs to change the key? Tks!


----------



## Daveblack

Hi everyone.

Does anyone know how much it would cost to swap the piping on a Porte Documents bag, only the corners are scuffed and the piping is actually visible, but maybe its possible to patch it somehow? 

Thank you


----------



## catherinek

i took in two LVs for repair today. a manhattan pm for hardware replacement on front (one buckle): $90. also, replace rubber bumpers on side of a pegase 50, $210. 
i'm most concerned about the pegase. even though the bag is 15 years old it's only been used at most a handful of times. it's been kept on a high shelf in my closet away from sunlight. the damage is a product of time and not abuse/use. i don't plan on spending good money to have the bag repaired again, so hoping the new bumpers will last.


----------



## Janajb

Zipper pulls is still complimentary (free as of yesterday 1/18/16 .)


----------



## Janajb

Where is your location? went to LV in Valley fair Ca  1/18/16 and they were  charging me $370 for the side rubber thingy on the pegase 55.


----------



## qwertyword

Call center quoted $1200+ to replace lining of Epi Riviera.


----------



## fabuleux

qwertyword said:


> Call center quoted $1200+ to replace lining of Epi Riviera.



Taking the bag to your boutique and dealing with an SA you know will most likely give you a lower quote.


----------



## miasvault

I took my Cabas Mezzo to LV in Orlando for repair. To replace the handles and the bottom panel, the cost was $715. The SA and I were chatting and I told him I paid $770 for the bag in 2004. He looked it up and said that today my bag would retail for $1800 (even though it's discontinued, they keep all that info for all bags). It will be done in ~6 weeks. I can't wait to get her back! 
Also, for lining replacement, it is $120. The zipper pull replacement is free.


----------



## catherinek

i'm in NJ. i took my bags to LV @ riverside square. at first the SA quoted the price for the bumpers at $350, but then discovered he had misquoted and adjusted the price to $210. and correction: mine is also a pegase 55. i would call and speak to them about the pricing. it shouldn't vary by location.



Janajb said:


> Where is your location? went to LV in Valley fair Ca  1/18/16 and they were  charging me $370 for the side rubber thingy on the pegase 55.


----------



## nailgirl70

Does anyone know if LV will reglaze the shoulder strap to a vintage epi petit Noe in the tassel color? Or if I could just purchase a new one?


----------



## fabuleux

nailgirl70 said:


> Does anyone know if LV will reglaze the shoulder strap to a vintage epi petit Noe in the tassel color? Or if I could just purchase a new one?



Since this color is long gone, you may not be able to purchase a new one. But they might be able to reglaze the leather edge. Very specific situation: you will have to take your bag to a store and ask your repair specialist what your options are.


----------



## nailgirl70

fabuleux said:


> Since this color is long gone, you may not be able to purchase a new one. But they might be able to reglaze the leather edge. Very specific situation: you will have to take your bag to a store and ask your repair specialist what your options are.



That's what I figured, I will take the strap with me when they call me to pick up some repairs I've sent in. Id be ecstatic if i could at least get it reglazed. Wish me luck! &#128521;


----------



## fabuleux

nailgirl70 said:


> That's what I figured, I will take the strap with me when they call me to pick up some repairs I've sent in. Id be ecstatic if i could at least get it reglazed. Wish me luck! &#128521;



Please let us know what you find out. That was a very popular color and there is a lot of it on the second hand market, but in desperate needs of repairs!


----------



## arty1

I know this is probably a silly question, but.... I live in UK and will be travelling from Heathrow terminal 3 in June, will I be able to buy from LV and have it duty free? I hope sooo!


----------



## LvCoffeeLver

miasvault said:


> I took my Cabas Mezzo to LV in Orlando for repair. To replace the handles and the bottom panel, the cost was $715. The SA and I were chatting and I told him I paid $770 for the bag in 2004. He looked it up and said that today my bag would retail for $1800 (even though it's discontinued, they keep all that info for all bags). It will be done in ~6 weeks. I can't wait to get her back!
> 
> Also, for lining replacement, it is $120. The zipper pull replacement is free.




That's so cool they said how much it would be worth now. I have the cabas piano


----------



## Toby93

arty1 said:


> I know this is probably a silly question, but.... I live in UK and will be travelling from Heathrow terminal 3 in June, will I be able to buy from LV and have it duty free? I hope sooo!



I am not sure how it works if you live in the UK, but the LV Boutique is located in Terminal 5 and their prices are duty free.  I don't know why you would not be able to shop in the duty free lounge before your flight, but you would have to give yourself enough time to get to T5.  You can request a personal shopper at no charge and they will take you there but you do need 3 hours before a flight.  Good luck&#128512;


----------



## fabuleux

arty1 said:


> I know this is probably a silly question, but.... I live in UK and will be travelling from Heathrow terminal 3 in June, will I be able to buy from LV and have it duty free? I hope sooo!



What is your destination?


----------



## Etak14

arty1 said:


> I know this is probably a silly question, but.... I live in UK and will be travelling from Heathrow terminal 3 in June, will I be able to buy from LV and have it duty free? I hope sooo!


If you're flying outside the EU you can buy duty free LV offer 17% rather 20% off. You would need to make an appointment with the personal shopping team at Heathrow and you can do that on the Heathrow/duty free web site, you do need to be spend over a certain amount but if you're wanting to visit LV I can't imagine that being a problem


----------



## arty1

Etak14 said:


> If you're flying outside the EU you can buy duty free LV offer 17% rather 20% off. You would need to make an appointment with the personal shopping team at Heathrow and you can do that on the Heathrow/duty free web site, you do need to be spend over a certain amount but if you're wanting to visit LV I can't imagine that being a problem


Thank you for the replies! I will be travelling to US, so excited now! Will be making my appointment with the personal shopper  will be buying a couple of bags hopefully!


----------



## DavidFincher

I live in the UK and bought an LV bag a couple of months ago when I was flying to the US out of T3. You can ring LV at T5 to reserve and pay for the bag ahead of time. Also a few days before the flight you should contact the personal shopping team at LHR. They can either take you to T5 to get the bag or they can meet you in T3 with the bag (that is what we did in my case). The whole process was easy and painless, just contact both LV and the LHR personal shoppers in advance to arrange everything.


----------



## Etak14

DavidFincher said:


> I live in the UK and bought an LV bag a couple of months ago when I was flying to the US out of T3. You can ring LV at T5 to reserve and pay for the bag ahead of time. Also a few days before the flight you should contact the personal shopping team at LHR. They can either take you to T5 to get the bag or they can meet you in T3 with the bag (that is what we did in my case). The whole process was easy and painless, just contact both LV and the LHR personal shoppers in advance to arrange everything.


It's interesting that the personal shopping team are now offering to meet you in T3 with your purchases, do you think this was due to the amount you spent? We were told we'd have to go to T5.


----------



## Maltoo

fabuleux said:


> Please let us know what you find out. That was a very popular color and there is a lot of it on the second hand market, but in desperate needs of repairs!



yes please keep us informed. I love this bag and would love to see before and after pics also


----------



## DavidFincher

Not sure what the reason was but my personal shopper told me that not all boutiques allow the personal shopper to take the merchandise to another terminal--some shoppes require the shopper to buy in person. So maybe it was down to the boutique and not the personal shopping service. If you were buying from LV then I don't know what the reason was.


----------



## Maltoo

Jenergyup said:


> Hi everyone, sorry- I don't know how to reply to people specifically within thread yet...just went LV today re repair of leather tab and zipper for pre loved TP 15 (as mentioned by Fableux- zipper pull is free). Leather tab is $60, zipper is $90. I decided on leather tab only as zipper is fine just a little rough- may try Queenkatz' trick with wax paper to smoothen it. For me, aesthetically, the leather tab is the most important component to the piece, so should come away with a pretty good looking TP 15 for $150.



When you say zipper is rough do you mean grabs when opening and closing? if so have you tried beeswax? take a beeswax candle or a piece of solid beeswax and rub it over the zipper. It should run smooth after.


----------



## Etak14

DavidFincher said:


> Not sure what the reason was but my personal shopper told me that not all boutiques allow the personal shopper to take the merchandise to another terminal--some shoppes require the shopper to buy in person. So maybe it was down to the boutique and not the personal shopping service. If you were buying from LV then I don't know what the reason was.


Thanks for your answer, we're flying out of T3 in June again this year, I'll see how I get on.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Hey everybody...  

I m writing to you in total devastation... (sorry for being so dramatic but I can't help it)
As I went to the gym I grabbed my beloved more than vintage keepall 50 bandouliere (VI1911)... 
The vachetta was really dry and I kind of feared it was only a matter of time... but today was the day the shoulder strap ripped of the D-Ring on the side... 

Since the canvas is still in great condition I was thinking to replace all the leather. Does anyone know how much that will cost. There is no LV store near by so please fill me in on your knowledge... 

...And I'm heartbroken... 

Thank in advance.  

Wishing everybody a lovely week

Xx


----------



## fabuleux

DennisLVoes said:


> Hey everybody...
> 
> I m writing to you in total devastation... (sorry for being so dramatic but I can't help it)
> As I went to the gym I grabbed my beloved more than vintage keepall 50 bandouliere (VI1911)...
> The vachetta was really dry and I kind of feared it was only a matter of time... but today was the day the shoulder strap ripped of the D-Ring on the side...
> 
> Since the canvas is still in great condition I was thinking to replace all the leather. Does anyone know how much that will cost. There is no LV store near by so please fill me in on your knowledge...
> 
> ...And I'm heartbroken...
> 
> Thank in advance.
> 
> Wishing everybody a lovely week
> 
> Xx



About 30% - 40% of the current price of the Keepall


----------



## TillieT

Has anyone reserved a bag and paid the deposit? If so, do you remember how much the deposit was?

I've bought a bag from Heathrow LV, but I just took a chance the bag I wanted would be in stock.


----------



## Hertzog79

The current Keepall 50 is $1370. It should cost approximately $600-$700.


----------



## Hertzog79

fabuleux said:


> About 30% - 40% of the current price of the Keepall


The current Keepall 50 is $1370. It should cost approximately $600-$700.


----------



## Fefster

Etak14 said:


> It's interesting that the personal shopping team are now offering to meet you in T3 with your purchases, do you think this was due to the amount you spent? We were told we'd have to go to T5.



I bought a Montagine MM and a Sarah wallet in advance via bank transfer and the personal shopper took it to T3 for me on the morning of my flight. It was simple and painless. Spent about £1900.


----------



## Ragamuffin2

Does anyone know how much a neverfull mm is at Heathrow?

Thanks,


----------



## DavidFincher

If you call the LV boutique at LHR they will tell you the price. The discount should be around 17% off the retail price shown on the UK website.


----------



## TillieT

Ragamuffin2 said:


> Does anyone know how much a neverfull mm is at Heathrow?
> 
> Thanks,


If you're flying outside of the EU you'll be eligible for the tax discount which is approx 17%. The Neverfull MM will be around £589 I'd guess.

If you email the personal shoppers they can get you the prices - or at least they did last year when I bought a bag


----------



## March786

Ragamuffin2 said:


> Does anyone know how much a neverfull mm is at Heathrow?
> 
> Thanks,




Hello
It's £591.67 for the mm


----------



## SierraC

Does anyone know if the Heathrow stores sell the long vachetta straps? Are belts also available? Thanks!


----------



## cajhingle

Does anyone knows how much to replace a speedy 25 pipings?


----------



## jennifer-j

I bought an older Neverful from a friend who didn't use it much. I would like to order a pochette. Does anyone know how much it costs to order the pochette of the Neverfull MM or PM?


----------



## LVOEinBLN

emjaycee said:


> Most of those I found were way back 2011/2013. I will try to visit the LV here next week and ask for a quote.


I also have to replace the lining of my sac plat. Do you have an idea of the costs yet??


----------



## H11ULE

If you email them you should get a response from them. 
shopping_services@heathrow.com

I emailed with an equiry and they responded very quickly and were very helpful.


----------



## SierraC

H11ULE said:


> If you email them you should get a response from them.
> shopping_services@heathrow.com
> 
> I emailed with an equiry and they responded very quickly and were very helpful.



Thank you H11ULE!&#128522;


----------



## kimber34

My estimate for the speedy 30 was $475 to replace piping..so I'm sure it won't be too much less...and $250 to replace the handles....good luck...KIm


----------



## H11ULE

SierraC said:


> Thank you H11ULE!&#128522;



You are welcome &#128512;


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone done the VAT refund after security in T5?


----------



## Etak14

Has anyone got an email address for the Heathrow store?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

fabuleux said:


> Yes try a different store. Also, you can write a complaint letter to the store itself or even send one to the Louis Vuitton customer service in Italy. Ultimately, you can write a letter to LVCS in France as well. I would write an old fashion hard copy letter with photos of the bag, copies of all the receipts, and send it with delivery confirmation... You know, the whole deal!




Hi!
So ... I went to the Venice LV boutique and ... NO WAY!!
They apologised for the result but there's nothing they can do to fix it. 
I'm a little disappointed.  So please, please, if any Repair Manager suggests you to substitute a piece of canvas think wery well before letting they do it! Unless the bag is brand new (and therefore the color of canvas is very similar to the new one) the result will be really awfull.
All the best.


----------



## reason24

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi!
> So ... I went to the Venice LV boutique and ... NO WAY!!
> They apologised for the result but there's nothing they can do to fix it.
> I'm a little disappointed.  So please, please, if any Repair Manager suggests you to substitute a piece of canvas think wery well before letting they do it! Unless the bag is brand new (and therefore the color of canvas is very similar to the new one) the result will be really awfull.
> All the best.


Hi,
I have a known working in the factory LV Barcelona, &#8203;&#8203;maybe she could have done something .


----------



## catherinek

i just purchased a pre loved mongram cles in excellent condition, but the key ring needs to be replaced. zipper is fine. 

anyone know how much to replace the key ring? THX!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

reason24 said:


> Hi,
> I have a known working in the factory LV Barcelona, &#8203;&#8203;maybe she could have done something .


Thank-you. The RP in Venice is a known too. She told me that there's no way to fix it and I belive her. My fault. When the RM in Rome proposed me to substitute the piece of canvas I didn't realize that the color would be so different. I could have just brought it to a cobbler and have it fixed with a superglue. It happens. Be aware.
All the best.


----------



## reason24

Zoezampalunga said:


> Thank-you. The RP in Venice is a known too. She told me that there's no way to fix it and I belive her. My fault. When the RM in Rome proposed me to substitute the piece of canvas I didn't realize that the color would be so different. I could have just brought it to a cobbler and have it fixed with a superglue. It happens. Be aware.
> All the best.


ok. clear with the passage of time dims the canvas also try to sell it if you do not like .


----------



## Zoezampalunga

reason24 said:


> ok. clear with the passage of time dims the canvas also try to sell it if you do not like .


Well .... I don't think this bag is in "reselleable" conditions ... have you seen the pics I posted? No one in his sane  mind would buy  it. Anyway I should cope with it. There are worst things in our lives. .. I'll survive and I'll be wiser in future!!


----------



## pingko

Janajb said:


> Zipper pulls is still complimentary (free as of yesterday 1/18/16 .)



Hi, Which store you get a free zipper pulls replacement? If the wallet is few years old will they still free of charge?
Thank you


----------



## fabuleux

pingko said:


> Hi, Which store you get a free zipper pulls replacement? If the wallet is few years old will they still free of charge?
> Thank you



Most stores should have the zipper pulls on site and will change it within an hour if they have the employee available. It's free of charge so far, no wonder how old your item is. They won't be able to replace the zipper pull if the hardware you need is no longer available.


----------



## pingko

fabuleux said:


> Most stores should have the zipper pulls on site and will change it within an hour if they have the employee available. It's free of charge so far, no wonder how old your item is. They won't be able to replace the zipper pull if the hardware you need is no longer available.



Hi thank you for your replied  
Is this include a zipper pull on insolite wallet & mini pochette?


----------



## fabuleux

pingko said:


> Hi thank you for your replied
> Is this include a zipper pull on insolite wallet & mini pochette?



These are newer items. It should be no issue.


----------



## pingko

fabuleux said:


> These are newer items. It should be no issue.




Really appreciated. Thank you


----------



## pingko

Hi could anyone advice how much will it cost to fix this loose stitch inside the coin pocket? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## March786

Etak14 said:


> Has anyone got an email address for the Heathrow store?




Hi
It's best to call them, they don't really respond via email [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Etak14

Thanks


----------



## Elaine1904

Hi I am so happy to read this thread - I am flying in April so i can book and pay in advance. 

Just an aside, I am flying to Paris, I've never bought any LV in Europe before. Is LV in Heathrow cheaper or LV with tax refunded via global blue in Paris cheaper? Do the Paris LV's have cheaper prices? 

Any info would be very appreciated. I cannot contain my excitement!


----------



## PrincessBala

Elaine1904 said:


> Hi I am so happy to read this thread - I am flying in April so i can book and pay in advance.
> 
> Just an aside, I am flying to Paris, I've never bought any LV in Europe before. Is LV in Heathrow cheaper or LV with tax refunded via global blue in Paris cheaper? Do the Paris LV's have cheaper prices?
> 
> Any info would be very appreciated. I cannot contain my excitement!




I am excited for you!!!Sooo...
The LV prices differ per country and may also be affected by the conversion rate.
It is hard to answer your questions other than in generalities. The LV in Heathrow is priced at the price for items sold in the UK; It has been my experience that  when you hold a non EU passport and/or are flying out of the UK, your Heathrow price is the cost of the bag without the VAT.  So your cash outlay is less.  When you purchase an item in Paris, it has been my experience that the price is cheaper than anywhere else. But the price you pay will include the VAT and then you will have to either get a cash refund at the airport or have Global Blue refund the money to your credit card a couple of weeks later. 
Best advice is to go to the LV site and click change location at the bottom left.  That will allow you to see the prices for Paris and UK. you can then convert those prices into your local currency and better understand the price difference. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Elaine1904

PrincessBala said:


> I am excited for you!!!Sooo...
> The LV prices differ per country and may also be affected by the conversion rate.
> It is hard to answer your questions other than in generalities. The LV in Heathrow is priced at the price for items sold in the UK; It has been my experience that  when you hold a non EU passport and/or are flying out of the UK, your Heathrow price is the cost of the bag without the VAT.  So your cash outlay is less.  When you purchase an item in Paris, it has been my experience that the price is cheaper than anywhere else. But the price you pay will include the VAT and then you will have to either get a cash refund at the airport or have Global Blue refund the money to your credit card a couple of weeks later.
> Best advice is to go to the LV site and click change location at the bottom left.  That will allow you to see the prices for Paris and UK. you can then convert those prices into your local currency and better understand the price difference. Hope this makes sense.



Thanks for the input Bala!
My DH is wondering if I should just forgo the small amount of tax savings and just get it in the flagship store in Paris since its my first LV and we're heading there anyway... But the whole global blue thing really scares me a little. I've heard of some bad stories of the tax money being debited from their credit card months after refunding... I will need to rethink this...


----------



## Limelightlane

Anyone know the cost to replace all vachetta on an Alma? Handles and bottom? Thanks.


----------



## PrincessBala

Elaine1904 said:


> Thanks for the input Bala!
> My DH is wondering if I should just forgo the small amount of tax savings and just get it in the flagship store in Paris since its my first LV and we're heading there anyway... But the whole global blue thing really scares me a little. I've heard of some bad stories of the tax money being debited from their credit card months after refunding... I will need to rethink this...


Nothing beats buying from the flagship! You can always opt for a cash refund at the airport.  It will be a little less than refund to a credit card.


----------



## Elaine1904

PrincessBala said:


> Nothing beats buying from the flagship! You can always opt for a cash refund at the airport.  It will be a little less than refund to a credit card.




Unfortunately - they insist on getting a credit card numbers too. They can still take the money from you... Ugh... So annoying. Can't they just be like Singapore?


----------



## pingko

fabuleux said:


> These are newer items. It should be no issue.




Hi I brought the wallet in last week. Today they quote me $75 per zipper pull replacement. Probably Australian store don't offer this complementary


----------



## fabuleux

pingko said:


> Hi I brought the wallet in last week. Today they quote me $75 per zipper pull replacement. Probably Australian store don't offer this complementary



Oh I was talking about regular metal zipper pulls. I just realized that you were talking about the Insolite which has leather strips attached.


----------



## pingko

fabuleux said:


> Oh I was talking about regular metal zipper pulls. I just realized that you were talking about the Insolite which has leather strips attached.




LOL its ok. Lucky I ask them to give me a quote first  
Thank you for being very nice [emoji8]


----------



## DavidFincher

PrincessBala said:


> Nothing beats buying from the flagship! You can always opt for a cash refund at the airport.  It will be a little less than refund to a credit card.




I agree, but at the Paris flagship and then do your VAT refund at the airport. Just be sure to get your paperwork straight, but it should be pretty easy.


----------



## jsmile

I just got a new female part of button closure replaced on my Sarah wallet. Was $38 Canadian +tax


----------



## An312406

chanelplz said:


> I think it would be really helpful if we could compile a somewhat general list of repair cost (ranges) as a reference for the forum - I spent about 1.5 hours searching the whole forum (with no answer)!
> 
> Does anyone know the repair costs for an agenda - the botton ring part came off the cover!
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Toodles~


How bout missing items? I lost my key to my Speedy and now its attach permanently


----------



## jillyfish108

I just dropped off my delightful pm for a strap repair - replacing the whole strap and was quoted a $150 fee for it, said it will take 6 weeks so wanted to share for those who might want to need to know. I'll let you know when I pick it up if it is indeed that price


----------



## yakusoku.af

An312406 said:


> How bout missing items? I lost my key to my Speedy and now its attach permanently




If you take it to an LV store they have a master key that can unlock your lock.


----------



## jennifer-j

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi!
> So ... I went to the Venice LV boutique and ... NO WAY!!
> They apologised for the result but there's nothing they can do to fix it.
> I'm a little disappointed.  So please, please, if any Repair Manager suggests you to substitute a piece of canvas think wery well before letting they do it! Unless the bag is brand new (and therefore the color of canvas is very similar to the new one) the result will be really awfull.
> All the best.



I can understand that LV doens't want to do anything about this. It is rare that LV replaces a piece of canvas, but they should only propose to do this if they can guarantee a good result. This is clearly not a good result. They ruined your bag. 

On the LV website you can write a message with a question for the customer service. Did you try this? If the store manager doesn't take you serious, maybe that's the way to go. 

I haven't experienced any problems with LV yet, but I know that with some brands you have to insist a lot before they admit their mistake. I had a problem with a totally different product a while ago. I bought an expensive cellphone which didn't work. I brought it back to the store an hour after purchase and they wanted to send it to repair, which meant that the phone would be away for several days and I'd probably get a refurbished item. I demanded that they gave me a new phone. The SA's all told me they couldn't do anything about it and tried to get rid of me. Normally I'm quite shy, but this time I didn't take no for an answer and insisted they'd replace the phone. Eventually, after a discussion of more than half an hour (and quite a long row of customers waiting after me) he did give me another phone. I'm done spending so much money and accepting such a lousy service. I've been too easy going in the past, but I have learned to put my foot down.


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone been asked to transfer an item from Bond Street and done the bank transfer? 

Does it have to be a debit card? Or can I use a credit card? What if I don't like the item?


----------



## bernz84

For anyone who is curious about getting their petit bucket straps replaced, it's $90 apiece as of 2016.


----------



## princess suki

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone been asked to transfer an item from Bond Street and done the bank transfer?
> 
> Does it have to be a debit card? Or can I use a credit card? What if I don't like the item?




I was told that if you don't like the item when you see it you can get a refund. I've never actually transferred anything though, so I would double-check with the SA (preferably by email so you have it in writing).


----------



## Limelightlane

I got my vintage mono Alma looked at in Atlanta in 2016-he called it between the PM size and MM size so priced out PM  

All vachetta replaced included handles, chaps, rivets, bottom with footers $655
Hardware at the handles $90
Key Bell (hangtag) $70

I polished my zipper and hardware with Blue Metal Polish and will probably send off for the leather replacement.  Woot, woot!


----------



## bakeacookie

princess suki said:


> I was told that if you don't like the item when you see it you can get a refund. I've never actually transferred anything though, so I would double-check with the SA (preferably by email so you have it in writing).




Thanks, I'll send them another email to ensure I can return the item if I don't like it.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

jennifer-j said:


> I can understand that LV doens't want to do anything about this. It is rare that LV replaces a piece of canvas, but they should only propose to do this if they can guarantee a good result. This is clearly not a good result. They ruined your bag.
> 
> On the LV website you can write a message with a question for the customer service. Did you try this? If the store manager doesn't take you serious, maybe that's the way to go.
> 
> I haven't experienced any problems with LV yet, but I know that with some brands you have to insist a lot before they admit their mistake. I had a problem with a totally different product a while ago. I bought an expensive cellphone which didn't work. I brought it back to the store an hour after purchase and they wanted to send it to repair, which meant that the phone would be away for several days and I'd probably get a refurbished item. I demanded that they gave me a new phone. The SA's all told me they couldn't do anything about it and tried to get rid of me. Normally I'm quite shy, but this time I didn't take no for an answer and insisted they'd replace the phone. Eventually, after a discussion of more than half an hour (and quite a long row of customers waiting after me) he did give me another phone. I'm done spending so much money and accepting such a lousy service. I've been too easy going in the past, but I have learned to put my foot down.




Hi Jennifer, you are so kind! Thank you for your concern and your suggestions! 
Anyhow I don't think I'll go any further with this unpleasant affair. LV boutique in Rome offerd me to change the piping of my damier azur Totally free of charge (at first they quoted me 270 Euros). I thik this is a way to apologise. 
Here in Italy I don't think there exists what is called "store credit". You can only change an item within 30 days from purchase or have it substituted within one,max 2 years in case of "defects"
The Tivoli has been discontinued .... Even if they ship it back to France they will never find a piece of canvas with a similar colour...I really don'want to push it too hard and write a formal letter to the Company.
They have always be very kind, I met wonderful SA and very professional Repair Managers .... So 
All the best


----------



## jennifer-j

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi Jennifer, you are so kind! Thank you for your concern and your suggestions!
> Anyhow I don't think I'll go any further with this unpleasant affair. LV boutique in Rome offerd me to change the piping of my damier azur Totally free of charge (at first they quoted me 270 Euros). I thik this is a way to apologise.
> Here in Italy I don't think there exists what is called "store credit". You can only change an item within 30 days from purchase or have it substituted within one,max 2 years in case of "defects"
> The Tivoli has been discontinued .... Even if they ship it back to France they will never find a piece of canvas with a similar colour...I really don'want to push it too hard and write a formal letter to the Company.
> They have always be very kind, I met wonderful SA and very professional Repair Managers .... So
> All the best


Glad it all worked out for you ! 
I've always been very happy with the quality of my bags. But the repair service you received was bellow the standard anyone would expect from LV. I could perfectly understand your frustration. Seeing those pictures of  such a lovely bag ruined by the repair service... I would feel just the  same way as you did before.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Thak you!
[emoji1]


----------



## nailgirl70

I turned in my old model pouchette for a spa day(new tab and 2 brass rings) and Eva received a facelift(new plate) pouchette tab and 2 brass rings $60 & Eva plate $30


----------



## nailgirl70

nailgirl70 said:


> That's what I figured, I will take the strap with me when they call me to pick up some repairs I've sent in. Id be ecstatic if i could at least get it reglazed. Wish me luck! &#128521;



Update on Noe strap...I took it in with me today and the repair manager said they couldn't reglaze it but that I could purchase a replacement strap for $90. It was ordered and should be in within the week. I was very surprised that it'd be available still after all this time!


----------



## ilysukixD

Chauwall said:


> I got my vintage mono Alma looked at in Atlanta in 2016-he called it between the PM size and MM size so priced out PM
> 
> All vachetta replaced included handles, chaps, rivets, bottom with footers $655
> Hardware at the handles $90
> Key Bell (hangtag) $70
> 
> I polished my zipper and hardware with Blue Metal Polish and will probably send off for the leather replacement.  Woot, woot!




I'm curious how much is just the repair for the bottom for alma pm size. I'm planning to purchase a preloved alma, but I'm scared it would cost more than what I paid for.


----------



## Limelightlane

ilysukixD said:


> I'm curious how much is just the repair for the bottom for alma pm size. I'm planning to purchase a preloved alma, but I'm scared it would cost more than what I paid for.



I think the handles which come with chaps is $250 so I am guessing bottom will be $400 but it includes feet and thick leather strips to keep off the floor.


----------



## ilysukixD

Chauwall said:


> I think the handles which come with chaps is $250 so I am guessing bottom will be $400 but it includes feet and thick leather strips to keep off the floor.




Anyway thank you for the info, the price you got quoted doesn't seems that bad since a new alma cost $1500. Now I'm debating if I would want to purchase alma ebene or monogram >.<"


----------



## Limelightlane

nailgirl70 said:


> I turned in my old model pouchette for a spa day(new tab and 2 brass rings) and Eva received a facelift(new plate) pouchette tab and 2 brass rings $60 & Eva plate $30



Nice! That pochette looks brand new!





ilysukixD said:


> Anyway thank you for the info, the price you got quoted doesn't seems that bad since a new alma cost $1500. Now I'm debating if I would want to purchase alma ebene or monogram >.<"



That's what I was thinking. $655 for a practically new looking bag that costs $1500 is a pretty good deal! Now I am thinking about whether I should use that towards at Favorite MM DA or go ahead and get it done while I can at that price! 

This my first LV bag so I am going with monogram as my first and DA as my 2nd. You don't have to worry about the vachetta on a DE but I really like the contrast. Good luck!


----------



## sassification

Can i check - does anyone have experience with the neverfull damier ebene's leather lining rubbing off/abrasion/peeling and LV changed the leather binding? 



Does that fix the problem for a good long time? Or will it resurface? 



Thanks so much!


----------



## Shawna15

I just received a quote for over $70 to replace the leather cord for my petite noe


----------



## Murphy47

Shawna15 said:


> I just received a quote for over $70 to replace the leather cord for my petite noe




Try a leather shop or Joann fabrics if you're up for an easy DIY.


----------



## lvmk

Shawna15 said:


> I just received a quote for over $70 to replace the leather cord for my petite noe


I have a great solution for this! Make your own Noé strings from leather THAT WILL PATINA!!!

Buy this leather strip from Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Tandy-Leather..._UL160_SR117,160_&refRID=1ER480D7GYDD06JVF6BD

Then, you can simply cut it to size with a box cutter or anything that will be sharp enough to cut through thick leather. You can make at least three from the leather in the link above.

Hope this helps!!

Best regards,
LVMK


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi! My Montsouris backpack is quoted for $900 to replace all the vachetta leather. It's a big buck $$$ but a lovely and wise member advised me to go for it.


----------



## RMLK

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi! My Montsouris backpack is quoted for $900 to replace all the vachetta leather. It's a big buck $$$ but a lovely and wise member advised me to go for it.




I think it's def worth it.  The montsouris is so classic!   If you do it please post pictures so I may drool!!!! Best of luck![emoji7]


----------



## ilysukixD

Hello I need some advise on a repair, I debating on replacing the zipper pull but I don't know if it would be a good idea. My 21 year old speedy have a nice even patina but the leather tab became flimsy and also sign of cracks. I heard replacement are free or charge of $35. Do you think i should get it replace?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

RMLK said:


> I think it's def worth it.  The montsouris is so classic!   If you do it please post pictures so I may drool!!!! Best of luck![emoji7]




I am doing it!  
Since I don't see myself parting from it I decided "what the heck" just for go it. Like you've said is a classic not to mention a vintage discontinued item and practical piece to have in my collection. 



ilysukixD said:


> Hello I need some advise on a repair, I debating on replacing the zipper pull but I don't know if it would be a good idea. My 21 year old speedy have a nice even patina but the leather tab became flimsy and also sign of cracks. I heard replacement are free or charge of $35. Do you think i should get it replace?
> View attachment 3290885
> 
> View attachment 3290886




I believe the replacement are free for items that is under 2 years old but don't quote me on that I'm not that sure. Regarding if you should replace it... If still under 2 years definitely go for it (its for free anyway). If its over 2 years old and it really bothers you and really love that bag go for it as well. Is for your peace of mind. I ask my SA to tan the vachetta leather of my Montsouris backpack so I guess you can ask them that too.


----------



## ilysukixD

jadeaymanalac said:


> I believe the replacement are free for items that is under 2 years old but don't quote me on that I'm not that sure. Regarding if you should replace it... If still under 2 years definitely go for it (its for free anyway). If its over 2 years old and it really bothers you and really love that bag go for it as well. Is for your peace of mind. I ask my SA to tan the vachetta leather of my Montsouris backpack so I guess you can ask them that too.



This bag is over 21 years old, but I will definitely bring it to LV and see if they would repair such an old bag. Hopefully they will repair it for free if not, $35 for replacement seems like a fair price. I will regret not getting it repair if LV refuse repair on bag older than 5 years like Chanel. I agree I heard wonderful stories how they use baby wipes or leather condition to fasten up the patina.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

ilysukixD said:


> This bag is over 21 years old, but I will definitely bring it to LV and see if they would repair such an old bag. Hopefully they will repair it for free if not, $35 for replacement seems like a fair price. I will regret not getting it repair if LV refuse repair on bag older than 5 years like Chanel. I agree I heard wonderful stories how they use baby wipes or leather condition to fasten up the patina.




My Montsouris backpack is from 90's and they did helped me to replace all my vachetta leather of my bag, so I don't see any reason why they won't help you. And definitely with the age of the bag... it deserves that treatment and from the sound of it you really love it. Definitely worth it.


----------



## htran804

I am alittle bummed at LV right now.  I had my Siracusa for less than 10 months when the strap broke and i took it in.  The rep stated that the it will most likely be replace for free but just received a call today that stated no, repair cost would be $120 because LV does not offer any type of warranty on their purses. I thought that their purses would be an investment because they are quality bags but now I may have to take my business to another brand.


----------



## cat1967

htran804 said:


> I am alittle bummed at LV right now.  I had my Siracusa for less than 10 months when the strap broke and i took it in.  The rep stated that the it will most likely be replace for free but just received a call today that stated no, repair cost would be $120 because LV does not offer any type of warranty on their purses. I thought that their purses would be an investment because they are quality bags but now I may have to take my business to another brand.



All I have been reading lately is complaints about LV quality.  I have posted in other threads as well.  I am also disappointed by their quality and their service lately.  Everything is dropping so i also took my business to another brand.


----------



## Kitty157

htran804 said:


> I am alittle bummed at LV right now.  I had my Siracusa for less than 10 months when the strap broke and i took it in.  The rep stated that the it will most likely be replace for free but just received a call today that stated no, repair cost would be $120 because LV does not offer any type of warranty on their purses. I thought that their purses would be an investment because they are quality bags but now I may have to take my business to another brand.



That's pretty poor CS.... Less than 10 months and they won't repair it for free? It's not like u chewed on it (did u? Lol) for them to think this could anything other than poor workmanship to last less than 10 months. I would go up the chain of command on this one.  I know they have no warranty, but really now for the amount of $ spent it ought to last longer than less than 10 months. It may take some time and patience but they usually make things right... Keep us updated. Good luck!


----------



## fabuleux

htran804 said:


> I am alittle bummed at LV right now.  I had my Siracusa for less than 10 months when the strap broke and i took it in.  The rep stated that the it will most likely be replace for free but just received a call today that stated no, repair cost would be $120 because LV does not offer any type of warranty on their purses. I thought that their purses would be an investment because they are quality bags but now I may have to take my business to another brand.



It's correct, the bags have no warranty. 
I think if you are dissatisfied, you should definitely move on to other brands. I hope your bag comes out great from repair though!


----------



## lvmk

fabuleux said:


> It's correct, the bags have no warranty.
> I think if you are dissatisfied, you should definitely move on to other brands. I hope your bag comes out great from repair though!


I know there's no written policy but in my experience any defect that I have ever had with any of my items has been repaired free of charge as long as it was not my fault and was within the first 12 months of ownership.


----------



## sundaymorningrain

This is quite a convoluted question but is there any chance I can buy from LHR at the pre-tax price when I arrive at the UK, but pick it up only when I leave to fly out?  I'd be arriving and flying out from the same terminal.  

I've heard about so many issues about quality and I don't want to find out on my way out that the bag I would be buying is damaged or not perfect in one way shape or form - otherwise, I'd rather buy from Bond Street and fill out the customs forms...


----------



## princess suki

aimee* said:


> This is quite a convoluted question but is there any chance I can buy from LHR at the pre-tax price when I arrive at the UK, but pick it up only when I leave to fly out?  I'd be arriving and flying out from the same terminal.
> 
> I've heard about so many issues about quality and I don't want to find out on my way out that the bag I would be buying is damaged or not perfect in one way shape or form - otherwise, I'd rather buy from Bond Street and fill out the customs forms...




Unfortunately no. You can only shop at the Chanel in Heathrow when flying out.


----------



## bakeacookie

I say buy in Bond Street and do the forms. NBS has more options that LHR.


----------



## LL1985

Hey has anyone done the bank transfer/deposit to the Louis Vuitton store in the heathrow airport to reserve an item before? I just want to make sure it's legit and safe before sending them my money- as I would think you don't have as much protection as you would with a credit card or pay pal... 
My parents in law will be traveling in May and so I was going to pre pay to hold the purse I want and then have a personal shopper bring it to them in whatever terminal they're in so that they don't have too much hassle in doing the favor for me.  can't believe how much you can save buying LV in the uk and then even further with the duty free cost!! So amazing!!!


----------



## LL1985

March786 said:


> Hi
> It's best to call them, they don't really respond via email [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Oh and also I got an email address from the store as I emailed the Marie Louise SA mentioned in this thread and got a reply from someone named Sheiri who said that Marie Louise has moved on to a different role in the company. This was the email address she said to use for the store 
store_heathrow_t5.uk@louisvuitton.com

I just want to make sure this is legit before I sent the LV store a bank deposit to hold a purse for me. Hence my previous asking if anyone has done this yet? 
Thanks!


----------



## xxmayxx1123

Hi everyone! TGIF!

I just received my montsouris MM in the mail and notice the corner near the zipper of the outer pocket has a slight rip. I know that LV would refuse to work on any item where there's a crack in the canvas. Can anyone tell me if this rule applies to the slight rip on my montsouris as well? I'm not sure because it's a different part of the canvas, and knowing that this item has been discontinued, I don't even know if they are willing to replace pocket for me (which I find kind of silly to bother replacing since it's bound to rip from opening and closing).

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Ammsan

ilysukixD said:


> This bag is over 21 years old, but I will definitely bring it to LV and see if they would repair such an old bag. Hopefully they will repair it for free if not, $35 for replacement seems like a fair price. I will regret not getting it repair if LV refuse repair on bag older than 5 years like Chanel. I agree I heard wonderful stories how they use baby wipes or leather condition to fasten up the patina.




Did u get a chance to take your bag to LV? If so, what did they say? I am considering taking my Vintage Saumur (1988) for a strap change.


----------



## ilysukixD

Ammsan said:


> Did u get a chance to take your bag to LV? If so, what did they say? I am considering taking my Vintage Saumur (1988) for a strap change.



Nope, Probably next week because I live 2-3 hours from the nearest LV stores, but I'm planning to go to the Garden State Plaza. The SA there tends to be nicer than NYC SA, but this is from my experiences. I will keep you updated, and I'll try to ask for the cost about saumur repair for you.


----------



## strandedflower

I went in to get my 6 ring key holder's button replaced. Some of the glazing has come off and the button has a small tear on it. Not pretty. It's the rose ballerine and I bought it in June so about 9 months. The SA said it'll be $30 for the button replacement and $60 for reglaze. I feel like the cost is too much especially since the keyholder is under a year old. The repair costs almost half of the keyholder itself >.< Do you guys think I should do it?


----------



## ilysukixD

strandedflower said:


> I went in to get my 6 ring key holder's button replaced. Some of the glazing has come off and the button has a small tear on it. Not pretty. It's the rose ballerine and I bought it in June so about 9 months. The SA said it'll be $30 for the button replacement and $60 for reglaze. I feel like the cost is too much especially since the keyholder is under a year old. The repair costs almost half of the keyholder itself >.< Do you guys think I should do it?




Ask for another SA, I think it's depends on the SA if they would waive the repair.


----------



## Katelynsc

LL1985 said:


> Hey has anyone done the bank transfer/deposit to the Louis Vuitton store in the heathrow airport to reserve an item before? I just want to make sure it's legit and safe before sending them my money- as I would think you don't have as much protection as you would with a credit card or pay pal...
> My parents in law will be traveling in May and so I was going to pre pay to hold the purse I want and then have a personal shopper bring it to them in whatever terminal they're in so that they don't have too much hassle in doing the favor for me.  can't believe how much you can save buying LV in the uk and then even further with the duty free cost!! So amazing!!!


I did a bank transfer to them last June for items I purchased without a problem.


----------



## SierraC

LL1985 said:


> Oh and also I got an email address from the store as I emailed the Marie Louise SA mentioned in this thread and got a reply from someone named Sheiri who said that Marie Louise has moved on to a different role in the company. This was the email address she said to use for the store
> store_heathrow_t5.uk@louisvuitton.com
> 
> I just want to make sure this is legit before I sent the LV store a bank deposit to hold a purse for me. Hence my previous asking if anyone has done this yet?
> Thanks!



I didn't do the bank transfer but dealt with Sheiri recently and she was fantastic. She was very responsive and helpful. I simply emailed her a week before and she reserved my items for 4 days and checked to see when I would be flying out in order to ensure someone could help me.


----------



## princess suki

LL1985 said:


> Oh and also I got an email address from the store as I emailed the Marie Louise SA mentioned in this thread and got a reply from someone named Sheiri who said that Marie Louise has moved on to a different role in the company. This was the email address she said to use for the store
> store_heathrow_t5.uk@louisvuitton.com
> 
> I just want to make sure this is legit before I sent the LV store a bank deposit to hold a purse for me. Hence my previous asking if anyone has done this yet?
> Thanks!




The email address is definitely right. I can't help about the bank transfer but would recommend that you contact them more than a week in advance (although they say a week is enough) as they couldn't get the items I wanted within a week last time I was flying. Hope you get what you're after!


----------



## March786

LL1985 said:


> Hey has anyone done the bank transfer/deposit to the Louis Vuitton store in the heathrow airport to reserve an item before? I just want to make sure it's legit and safe before sending them my money- as I would think you don't have as much protection as you would with a credit card or pay pal...
> My parents in law will be traveling in May and so I was going to pre pay to hold the purse I want and then have a personal shopper bring it to them in whatever terminal they're in so that they don't have too much hassle in doing the favor for me.  can't believe how much you can save buying LV in the uk and then even further with the duty free cost!! So amazing!!!




Hi 
I have done the bank transfer and it was quite easy and smooth [emoji4]


----------



## Ammsan

ilysukixD said:


> Nope, Probably next week because I live 2-3 hours from the nearest LV stores, but I'm planning to go to the Garden State Plaza. The SA there tends to be nicer than NYC SA, but this is from my experiences. I will keep you updated, and I'll try to ask for the cost about saumur repair for you.



Thank You, Gurl! Will wait for it. 
Btw am in Georgia - so will have to go to the store here


----------



## sassification

LV changed the leather binding for me (sent for repair on my cost, not for free!) and came back with leather abrasion on small part of the side strap! They tried to imply that the bag already came with that flaw but i know which flaws are on my bag (and i even pointed those out to them) and that definitely is not leather abrasion at the side straps! That was precisely the reason why i sent my bag in for repair of the leather binding! I was really looking forward to get my bag back after so long in repair and i get this poor standard of repair servicing! I am so worried if they will cause further damage to my bag ugh! 

They offer to change one side of the straps for free but thats stupid isnt it? It is going to look weird with 1 new side strap and 1 used side???


----------



## LL1985

Thanks everyone who answered!! makes me feel really secure knowing it's the right email and that some of you have done the bank transfers or even dealt directly with Sheiri!  fingers crossed I get the bag I want!


----------



## patches11

Does anyone know how much it will cost to replace the zipper pulls of a ellipse pm?


----------



## nailgirl70

I picked up a new shoulder strap to my epi yellow petit Noe at the store. It took them sometime but they were able to locate one for me for $90. A whole new life for my 21 yr old Noe.&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## EmLooker

nailgirl70 said:


> I picked up a new shoulder strap to my epi yellow petit Noe at the store. It took them sometime but they were able to locate one for me for $90. A whole new life for my 21 yr old Noe.[emoji178][emoji178]




Looks amazing!


----------



## Maltoo

xxmayxx1123 said:


> Hi everyone! TGIF!
> 
> I just received my montsouris MM in the mail and notice the corner near the zipper of the outer pocket has a slight rip. I know that LV would refuse to work on any item where there's a crack in the canvas. Can anyone tell me if this rule applies to the slight rip on my montsouris as well? I'm not sure because it's a different part of the canvas, and knowing that this item has been discontinued, I don't even know if they are willing to replace pocket for me (which I find kind of silly to bother replacing since it's bound to rip from opening and closing).
> 
> Thanks for the help!!



Is this a new bag? I would not accept a brand new bag with a rip in the canvas for fear they would refuse any repairs in the future.


----------



## xxmayxx1123

Maltoo said:


> Is this a new bag? I would not accept a brand new bag with a rip in the canvas for fear they would refuse any repairs in the future.


Nope, it's a prelove item


----------



## xxmayxx1123

nailgirl70 said:


> I picked up a new shoulder strap to my epi yellow petit Noe at the store. It took them sometime but they were able to locate one for me for $90. A whole new life for my 21 yr old Noe.&#128150;&#128150;


She looks beautiful!


----------



## EmLooker

xxmayxx1123 said:


> Nope, it's a prelove item




Where did you buy it? Did the seller disclose the tear in the canvas? If not, I would suggest trying to return it.


----------



## xxmayxx1123

No the seller did not disclose it nor did he seem to know. He apologize and is willing to take it back or offer a partial refund. The bag is in perfect condition, no tear or stain. Patina is still very light. The bag was made in 2002 if I remember correctly. I don't see anything on the bag that needs repairing *knocks on wood*. But would like to know if the option to repair remains open due to the tear


----------



## EmLooker

xxmayxx1123 said:


> No the seller did not disclose it nor did he seem to know. He apologize and is willing to take it back or offer a partial refund. The bag is in perfect condition, no tear or stain. Patina is still very light. The bag was made in 2002 if I remember correctly. I don't see anything on the bag that needs repairing *knocks on wood*. But would like to know if the option to repair remains open due to the tear




My suggestion is to return it and wait for another to come along, especially since the seller is offering to take it back. LV is really strict about not making repairs to a bag if the canvas has a rip, tear, hole, etc. Even if the damage is not related to the part being repaired. That said, if you really love it and want to keep it, the "partial refund" should be substantial, IMO. The damage to the canvas significantly decreases the value of the bag and it will be more difficult to sell it in the future is you ever want to do that. GLD and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ilysukixD

I went to LV store on Monday and sent out both of my speedy for repairs. I asked the SA to replace the zipper pulls the estimated repair price is $30 each, which I thought was reasonable. I got a call today and they said they could repair my Epi speedy in vanilla which they need to sent it off to California which is fine. I'm not sure would they charge me for the mono speedy but they will definitely charge me for the Epi. They said the repair with the Epi will take 4-6 weeks and the mono speedy will take 2 weeks the most. Can't wait to see the result!!


----------



## ashlie

I've searched this thread all morning and couldn't find any numbers on the neverfull. I'm wondering what the average price is to get the straps and piping around the top redone. I'm thinking about buying a vintage piece and having it refurbished. 
Another question, I've heard of LV giving people issues on repairs if they don't have the receipt or if the receipt isn't in their own name. Is this true, varies by location, or how well you know the SA?


----------



## Ammsan

ilysukixD said:


> I went to LV store on Monday and sent out both of my speedy for repairs. I asked the SA to replace the zipper pulls the estimated repair price is $30 each, which I thought was reasonable. I got a call today and they said they could repair my Epi speedy in vanilla which they need to sent it off to California which is fine. I'm not sure would they charge me for the mono speedy but they will definitely charge me for the Epi. They said the repair with the Epi will take 4-6 weeks and the mono speedy will take 2 weeks the most. Can't wait to see the result!!
> View attachment 3304672
> 
> View attachment 3304673



Hi, 

Did u remember to ask for strap change for Saumur vintage? If not, that totally fine


----------



## ilysukixD

Ammsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did u remember to ask for strap change for Saumur vintage? If not, that totally fine



I'm sorry, I felt like I was annoying my SA because he took a long time seeing if he was able to repair my speedys. He told another customer it would be best to bring in the bag so he would give a definite quote price. So I didn't further ask him, sorry about it.


----------



## ilysukixD

ashlie said:


> I've searched this thread all morning and couldn't find any numbers on the neverfull. I'm wondering what the average price is to get the straps and piping around the top redone. I'm thinking about buying a vintage piece and having it refurbished.
> Another question, I've heard of LV giving people issues on repairs if they don't have the receipt or if the receipt isn't in their own name. Is this true, varies by location, or how well you know the SA?



The SA asked me where did I purchased the speedy and I said in the US, I told him both speedy were gifts. Then he asked me okay can you tell me the name if the buyer. But of course I say I don't know. He didn't ask me any further because I believe he knows it was purchased pre-owned. Then ask me if I have an account with them which I do, then he said he was able to repair both of my speedy. I guess he didn't care that the speedys weren't purchased under my name and I did made many purchase under my names which may be the reason why. I was quite prego and he told me the system was very slow and he offer me to sit and bought me water. I think it really depends on the SA. 

Talking about repair of the NF I was quoted $130 for each handles and $90 for the top trimmings about 2 summers ago, so I'm not sure how much it has changed and plus every SA give me different quoting. I suggest asking different SA.


----------



## Ammsan

ilysukixD said:


> I'm sorry, I felt like I was annoying my SA because he took a long time seeing if he was able to repair my speedys. He told another customer it would be best to bring in the bag so he would give a definite quote price. So I didn't further ask him, sorry about it.



Sorry?? No need gurl.. Just wanted to know.. I am anyways planning to go next weekend.


----------



## lvoe nyc

ashlie said:


> I've searched this thread all morning and couldn't find any numbers on the neverfull. I'm wondering what the average price is to get the straps and piping around the top redone. I'm thinking about buying a vintage piece and having it refurbished.
> Another question, I've heard of LV giving people issues on repairs if they don't have the receipt or if the receipt isn't in their own name. Is this true, varies by location, or how well you know the SA?


It should be somewhere in this thread, last I saw I think it was around $100 maybe slight over per strap and the binding around the top, my guess would be a little over $300 without the side straps that you cinch.  My friend was recently quoted $670 for all the leather to be replaced.  

I just got the zipper replaced in my speedy b 35, and they had to look though my history.  Not my regular SA, but she took 10 minutes and wouldn't have done it without finding the purchase first.  I *think* it's a new policy now that they have to find the item in your history, but I'm sure some stores are less policy driven.


----------



## amesbegonia

Delete


----------



## PlatinumS14

*** So when did they start charging for the zipper pull tag replacement ? It used to be free and I went in the store today and they said it cost $30 for the zipper pull tag repair.

**** Argh !!!! when did they change this ? 2016 ?


----------



## PlatinumS14

Oh.. FYI... the little gold LV studs on the chaps are free to repair on the speedy.


----------



## sassification

PlatinumS14 said:


> Oh.. FYI... the little gold LV studs on the chaps are free to repair on the speedy.




Wow thanks for the info, but if all the hardware have kind of turned the antiqued brass color, changing the studs would mean i need to change the squarish rings around the handle areas, any idea how much that would cost?


----------



## ilysukixD

PlatinumS14 said:


> Oh.. FYI... the little gold LV studs on the chaps are free to repair on the speedy.




That's good to know because the metals of my speedy are getting so dull and rusty. Are other metal part that are free for repair? Do you know if they could repair in store?


----------



## fabuleux

ilysukixD said:


> That's good to know because the metals of my speedy are getting so dull and rusty. Are other metal part that are free for repair? Do you know if they could repair in store?



Have you polished them?


----------



## Aprilshack

Have any of you ladies had any recent dealings with getting the zip pull on a Pochette replaced? It's a 2005 TM Cerises Pochette.Are the zip pulls the same size as today's Pochettes? I don't live near a LV store so is it possible to get it replaced by sending it direct to LV?Any other info such as price for the replacement, timeframe etc would be appreciated.


----------



## AAxxx

Aprilshack said:


> Have any of you ladies had any recent dealings with getting the zip pull on a Pochette replaced? It's a 2005 TM Cerises Pochette.Are the zip pulls the same size as today's Pochettes? I don't live near a LV store so is it possible to get it replaced by sending it direct to LV?Any other info such as price for the replacement, timeframe etc would be appreciated.




I got the zipper pull on my preloved pochette from 2002 replaced about a year ago. It was an in house repair and free. I think if they're not busy, they could do it on the same day. I had to leave it there and pick it up a week later.

I think the zipper pull is the same as on the NM currently. I'm not sure about sending it direct to LV. I'd say you have to call your nearest store and get an SA to accept the repair before sending it in. Sorry can't be if more help.


----------



## lvmk

AAxxx said:


> I got the zipper pull on my preloved pochette from 2002 replaced about a year ago. It was an in house repair and free. I think if they're not busy, they could do it on the same day. I had to leave it there and pick it up a week later.
> 
> I think the zipper pull is the same as on the NM currently. I'm not sure about sending it direct to LV. I'd say you have to call your nearest store and get an SA to accept the repair before sending it in. Sorry can't be if more help.




No you simply ship the item to your nearest store with a note attached describing the problem/thing you want repaired and your information. You should also include a photo copy of the original receipt if you have it. They'll call you to discuss your options.


----------



## AAxxx

lvmk said:


> No you simply ship the item to your nearest store with a note attached describing the problem/thing you want repaired and your information. You should also include a photo copy of the original receipt if you have it. They'll call you to discuss your options.




^^
Thank you for the info [emoji3].
Fortunately I have an LV nearby so I always drop in for any queries etc.


----------



## Aprilshack

Thank you AAxxx & LVMK.


----------



## ArielNature

Hello everyone, 
Does anyone know how much are they charging for the speedy tab to be changed? The one that has the lock, thanks.


----------



## Toby93

If you are talking about the one that has the heat stamp, I would think that it would be quite a process to replace as they have to undo the whole side of the bag including the piping.  Not quite as easy as replacing a pull tab


----------



## ArielNature

Toby93 said:


> If you are talking about the one that has the heat stamp, I would think that it would be quite a process to replace as they have to undo the whole side of the bag including the piping.  Not quite as easy as replacing a pull tab



I was talking about the side that has the lumen for the lock, but I guess it will be the same cost as the heat stamp. Yes, it is quite a process, I hope someone can tell me how much it will be, I never removed the lock and it has damaged the tab


----------



## lvmk

AAxxx said:


> ^^
> Thank you for the info [emoji3].
> Fortunately I have an LV nearby so I always drop in for any queries etc.


No problem! I live one to two hours away from a Louis Vuitton store (depends on traffic) so that's what I always do.

Best regards,
LVMK


----------



## Ashsand

Anyone know how much it costs to reglaze a Sarah wallet? Thanks &#128512;


----------



## olalove

Does anyone know if the leather tab connecting to the keyring (where the rivet is) in a multicolor cles can be replaced?? If so, how much would the cost be?? Thanks in advance


----------



## olalove

Ashsand said:


> Anyone know how much it costs to reglaze a Sarah wallet? Thanks &#128512;


I'm paying 90$ for a complete revarnish of my Sarah wallet. I have the older version tho. I think sometimes it depends on where you're located. I saw somewhere on another thread people have said it cost them 120-140$ for the repair.


----------



## Ashsand

Oh thanks! I have the old version too. I might take it in 90 is not bad at all.


----------



## ArielNature

ArielNature said:


> Hello everyone,
> Does anyone know how much are they charging for the speedy tab to be changed? The one that has the lock, thanks.




Bump


----------



## amybwhitehead

Anyone know the cost to reglaze the Pochette Metis???


----------



## coloradolvr

Has anyone purchased a preloved Speedy Empriente and had the handle replaced?  I am looking a purchasing one off ebay (authenticating first) and want to know what I would expect to pay before I bid/purchase.  It's still a couple of hours before I can reach my SA.  I guess if it sells before I can find this out it was not meant to be!


----------



## BagStalker44

My lovely Epi Sac Plat in Jaune needs a new lining. That awful material LV used for the interior is peeling, and sticky and gross in general. Renders the bag simply not usable. What's worse, LV no longer stocks the material needed to recreate the lining. So I can't send it back to LV for repair. Has anyone ever used a regular cobbler to do this? Any tips? The exterior of the bag is in near perfect condition, which is amazing considering the age. I just took it out of storage and want to use it again... sad face ...


----------



## Camaro Chic

BagStalker44 said:


> My lovely Epi Sac Plat in Jaune needs a new lining. That awful material LV used for the interior is peeling, and sticky and gross in general. Renders the bag simply not usable. What's worse, LV no longer stocks the material needed to recreate the lining. So I can't send it back to LV for repair. Has anyone ever used a regular cobbler to do this? Any tips? The exterior of the bag is in near perfect condition, which is amazing considering the age. I just took it out of storage and want to use it again... sad face ...



They can't update it with a new lining?


----------



## BagStalker44

Camaro Chic said:


> They can't update it with a new lining?




LV  told me no, they don't stock that purple material any longer.


----------



## fabuleux

BagStalker44 said:


> LV  told me no, they don't stock that purple material any longer.



that vuittonite lining does not age well. &#128078;


----------



## BagStalker44

fabuleux said:


> that vuittonite lining does not age well. &#128078;




It's terrible! Kind of stunning they used it in the first place and offer absolutely no solution to remedy it. The exterior of the bag is nearly perfect, even after all these years. I think my only option is a non-LV cobbler/leather worker. And I don't know who does good enough work to trust with it. Gaaaaa...


----------



## Kitty157

Having my Zippy compact wallet OM reglazed. $150 Canadian plus taxes listed as cost in case anyone is interested.


----------



## jillyfish108

just had a new handle  put on my delightful _ was $150.  don't yell at me but I had actually taken it off(yep cut it off)  to try another strap on it and see if I could try finding a way to use it without that on it , found it to be so in the way. then freaked out as I worried it might be bad for the bag etc, anyways, felt like an idiot taking it to the store to get a new one put on but went in and dropped it off and sucked it up and paid the $162 (tax) 5 weeks later she's back and now fine, but still not sure I'm keeping her may sell. I'm just not in love with that bag as much and that strap still drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

BagStalker44 said:


> My lovely Epi Sac Plat in Jaune needs a new lining. That awful material LV used for the interior is peeling, and sticky and gross in general. Renders the bag simply not usable. What's worse, LV no longer stocks the material needed to recreate the lining. So I can't send it back to LV for repair. Has anyone ever used a regular cobbler to do this? Any tips? The exterior of the bag is in near perfect condition, which is amazing considering the age. I just took it out of storage and want to use it again... sad face ...



I scrubbed off the sticky crap on my bucket with vuittonite lining. There's fabric underneath!


----------



## BagStalker44

Camaro Chic said:


> I scrubbed off the sticky crap on my bucket with vuittonite lining. There's fabric underneath!


Ohmigosh. You've given me some hope. What did you scrub it off with? That rubbery coating stuff is just dreadful. Were you able to get the rubbery sticky stuff off the leather part that has the date code and heat stamp on it? I haven't taken anything to it yet for fear of damaging it.


----------



## harley.quinn

I'm sorry if this was already asked. But if I buy a preloved favorite mm, would Louis Vuitton replace the plate if I paid them?


----------



## fabuleux

harley.quinn said:


> I'm sorry if this was already asked. But if I buy a preloved favorite mm, would Louis Vuitton replace the plate if I paid them?



Most likely yes, if the plate is still available of course. Even without a receipt, no one that I know has been refused a repair. They may ask for one but it won't be a deal breaker.


----------



## harley.quinn

fabuleux said:


> Most likely yes, if the plate is still available of course. Even without a receipt, no one that I know has been refused a repair. They may ask for one but it won't be a deal breaker.


Good to know!  Any idea how much it costs? I assume they still make them since they still sell the bag.


----------



## fabuleux

harley.quinn said:


> Good to know!  Any idea how much it costs? I assume they still make them since they still sell the bag.



I am not sure. Maybe someone else can chime in regarding the price? You may even get it for free if you are lucky.


----------



## fabuleux

harley.quinn said:


> Good to know!  Any idea how much it costs? I assume they still make them since they still sell the bag.



What's wrong with the plate btw?


----------



## Daxfjc

Camaro Chic said:


> They can't update it with a new lining?


Camaro Chic... Best. Tag. Ever


----------



## Camaro Chic

BagStalker44 said:


> Ohmigosh. You've given me some hope. What did you scrub it off with? That rubbery coating stuff is just dreadful. Were you able to get the rubbery sticky stuff off the leather part that has the date code and heat stamp on it? I haven't taken anything to it yet for fear of damaging it.



I taped off the vachetta and used one of those really rough on one side kitchen sponges, dampened, and dried the lining periodically. It was a lot of elbow grease but it worked. I had to periodically use a scrubby brush for dishes on tough spots and wipe out the gunk with a towel. Hope this helps.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Daxfjc said:


> Camaro Chic... Best. Tag. Ever



:lolots:  thank you!


----------



## Camaro Chic

BagStalker44 said:


> LV  told me no, they don't stock that purple material any longer.



I meant like put a different kind of lining in it... alcantara, canvas... i thought they probably could though it would probably cost a few hundred dollars since the bag would need to be deconstructed and rebuilt. But I'd try using the scrub brush and sponge I mentioned above first and save some money! Good luck lady


----------



## BagStalker44

Camaro Chic said:


> I taped off the vachetta and used one of those really rough on one side kitchen sponges, dampened, and dried the lining periodically. It was a lot of elbow grease but it worked. I had to periodically use a scrubby brush for dishes on tough spots and wipe out the gunk with a towel. Hope this helps.





Very much so! Now I have to just work up the nerve to do it. There really isn't another option, unless I go the cobbler route. LV won't reline in other materials. They will only re-do the lining if the originally spec'd material is on hand. Or at least I'm told by my pal at the N Mich Ave store around the corner where I live.


----------



## harley.quinn

fabuleux said:


> What's wrong with the plate btw?


There are a few I'm looking at that are scratched. I'm trying to figure out if it's cheaper to buy preloved then pay to get the plate replaced, or just buying the bag brand new.


----------



## Camaro Chic

harley.quinn said:


> There are a few I'm looking at that are scratched. I'm trying to figure out if it's cheaper to buy preloved then pay to get the plate replaced, or just buying the bag brand new.



Last time I checked the plate replacement is less than 100.


----------



## stephlewski

Has anyone replaced the straps and trim on their monogram neverfull? How much was it and how long did it take?


----------



## Butterflyweed

stephlewski said:


> Has anyone replaced the straps and trim on their monogram neverfull? How much was it and how long did it take?




I called LV customer service and got a price quote for my NF MM,  the SA quoted me for the leather trim $60, both shoulder strap $180, and if you want all the leather change, it would cost $570. I'm thinking......


----------



## harley.quinn

Camaro Chic said:


> Last time I checked the plate replacement is less than 100.



I called and it's $60. No receipt required, just as long as they have the parts.


----------



## harley.quinn

I'm not sure if this goes here, but how much does it cost for an Eva strap, long enough for a crossbody?


----------



## stephlewski

Butterflyweed said:


> I called LV customer service and got a price quote for my NF MM,  the SA quoted me for the leather trim $60, both shoulder strap $180, and if you want all the leather change, it would cost $570. I'm thinking......


That is not as bad as I thought. I was just wondering.  Thanks for the info. Anyone with an older neverfull with cracks in their straps but have not replaced them, are they just as strong as when they bought it new?.  Have not read anything about straps breaking due to cracks and age. Maybe it's just aesthetics.


----------



## nailgirl70

harley.quinn said:


> I'm not sure if this goes here, but how much does it cost for an Eva strap, long enough for a crossbody?


I purchased the ebene strap for $70 and the vachetta one for $105 that was almost 2 years ago. I ordered them as replacement parts. Mautto.com has leather straps for less you can also try them. Hth!


----------



## nailgirl70

harley.quinn said:


> There are a few I'm looking at that are scratched. I'm trying to figure out if it's cheaper to buy preloved then pay to get the plate replaced, or just buying the bag brand new.


I recently replaced my DE Eva plate for $30. Took 4 weeks to get her back. Now she's new again!


----------



## EmLooker

nailgirl70 said:


> I recently replaced my DE Eva plate for $30. Took 4 weeks to get her back. Now she's new again!




That sounds like a great price to me! I have a DE Eva and may get that done at some point. Thanks for the Intel!


----------



## lolalein

harley.quinn said:


> I called and it's $60. No receipt required, just as long as they have the parts.




That's cool


----------



## chloe-babe

Can anybody help.

If you are flying out of heathrow, can you buy from duty free if you are only travelling to other European countries - or does it have to be international travel?


----------



## fabuleux

chloe-babe said:


> Can anybody help.
> 
> If you are flying out of heathrow, can you buy from duty free if you are only travelling to other European countries - or does it have to be international travel?



It has to be international travel (outside of Europe) as you will need to present your boarding pass.


----------



## Katelynsc

If you order an item from the T5 store and have it delivered to yourself in a different terminal before you fly, what do you then do if there's a problem with the item?


----------



## mrs_jm

LL1985 said:


> Hey has anyone done the bank transfer/deposit to the Louis Vuitton store in the heathrow airport to reserve an item before? I just want to make sure it's legit and safe before sending them my money- as I would think you don't have as much protection as you would with a credit card or pay pal...
> My parents in law will be traveling in May and so I was going to pre pay to hold the purse I want and then have a personal shopper bring it to them in whatever terminal they're in so that they don't have too much hassle in doing the favor for me.  can't believe how much you can save buying LV in the uk and then even further with the duty free cost!! So amazing!!!




I'm planning to do something similar this June - my sister will be at Heathrow and would like her to pick up a couple items for me. 
Would you mind telling me more about the personal shopper? (I also don't want to hassle her any further if I can avoid it - she would stress easily and be upset [emoji52]). 
Anyways, if I could have the Shopper bring her my purchase that would be great!! I would also have to do the bank transfer and have that all set before hand. I seen that you posted an email address - am I able to just message there to discuss the purchase with LV? 
Thanks so much for your (or anyone who may have an answer) help!! [emoji4]


----------



## mrsedmonds

Does anyone know how much it costs to have the handles on a speedy 30 replaced? I need both replaced. Any idea about the pull tabs on the side and the zipper pull to? thanks!


----------



## LL1985

mrs_jm said:


> I'm planning to do something similar this June - my sister will be at Heathrow and would like her to pick up a couple items for me.
> Would you mind telling me more about the personal shopper? (I also don't want to hassle her any further if I can avoid it - she would stress easily and be upset [emoji52]).
> Anyways, if I could have the Shopper bring her my purchase that would be great!! I would also have to do the bank transfer and have that all set before hand. I seen that you posted an email address - am I able to just message there to discuss the purchase with LV?
> Thanks so much for your (or anyone who may have an answer) help!! [emoji4]




Hey yes I would send Louis Vuitton at heathrow an email using the email address I listed. I had spoken with a lady by the name of Sheiri and she was awesome and very helpful. You can pay for the item in full two weeks prior to your expected travel date to ensure they have the item and can hold it for you- two weeks is the maximum amount of time in advance they'll hold it for you. And then Louis Vuitton will arrange for the personal shopper to bring you your items as long as you have paid in full In whatever terminal you're traveling through if you would prefer not to go to the store in terminal 5. If you do want to go there then you can ask Louis Vuitton to arrange to have the personal shopper meet you in your terminal and take you to the LV store  also as a side note the personal shopper is not a service you need to pay for- it's complementary and I've even read a lot of reviews that people have written saying it is not customary to tip them- so don't worry about that part either!


----------



## Katelynsc

LL1985 said:


> Hey yes I would send Louis Vuitton at heathrow an email using the email address I listed. I had spoken with a lady by the name of Sheiri and she was awesome and very helpful. You can pay for the item in full two weeks prior to your expected travel date to ensure they have the item and can hold it for you- two weeks is the maximum amount of time in advance they'll hold it for you. And then Louis Vuitton will arrange for the personal shopper to bring you your items as long as you have paid in full In whatever terminal you're traveling through if you would prefer not to go to the store in terminal 5. If you do want to go there then you can ask Louis Vuitton to arrange to have the personal shopper meet you in your terminal and take you to the LV store  also as a side note the personal shopper is not a service you need to pay for- it's complementary and I've even read a lot of reviews that people have written saying it is not customary to tip them- so don't worry about that part either!


Can I clarify a couple of things? 
If I contact LV directly and arrange & pay for the item they'll deal with the personal shopping team for me?
I'm just wanting to check as last year I had to do everything myself, they were still wanting you to go to T5 but I'd got a personal shoppers name & number from another member and she fetched my items for me.


----------



## 47109

I left my preloved Speedy 30 to have the zipper pull tag replaced just two hours ago. The real cost would have been 25 eur but they promised to do it for free as another SA had mistakenly told me that there wouldn't be any costs. 

I also asked how much it would cost to change the leather tabs on the sides and they quoted 50 eur for one tab, 100 eur for both.

And no, they didn't ask for a receipt - they just asked if I had a customer account (which I had).


----------



## mrs_jm

LL1985 said:


> Hey yes I would send Louis Vuitton at heathrow an email using the email address I listed. I had spoken with a lady by the name of Sheiri and she was awesome and very helpful. You can pay for the item in full two weeks prior to your expected travel date to ensure they have the item and can hold it for you- two weeks is the maximum amount of time in advance they'll hold it for you. And then Louis Vuitton will arrange for the personal shopper to bring you your items as long as you have paid in full In whatever terminal you're traveling through if you would prefer not to go to the store in terminal 5. If you do want to go there then you can ask Louis Vuitton to arrange to have the personal shopper meet you in your terminal and take you to the LV store  also as a side note the personal shopper is not a service you need to pay for- it's complementary and I've even read a lot of reviews that people have written saying it is not customary to tip them- so don't worry about that part either!




Great information! Thank you so much - I really appreciate it. The personal shopper makes this so much easier [emoji4][emoji4].


----------



## Camaro Chic

47109 said:


> I left my preloved Speedy 30 to have the zipper pull tag replaced just two hours ago. The real cost would have been 25 eur but they promised to do it for free as another SA had mistakenly told me that there wouldn't be any costs.
> 
> I also asked how much it would cost to change the leather tabs on the sides and they quoted 50 eur for one tab, 100 eur for both.
> 
> And no, they didn't ask for a receipt - they just asked if I had a customer account (which I had).



How odd, the zipper pull replacement has always been free in the past! They can usually do it in the store. Hmmm.


----------



## Camaro Chic

mrsedmonds said:


> Does anyone know how much it costs to have the handles on a speedy 30 replaced? I need both replaced. Any idea about the pull tabs on the side and the zipper pull to? thanks!



My SA said the handles were either $125 or $150 apiece (i can't remember which!)


----------



## 47109

Camaro Chic said:


> How odd, the zipper pull replacement has always been free in the past! They can usually do it in the store. Hmmm.



That's what I thought before they precisely told me that it is free to replace the rivet on the zipper pull but changing the leather part would cost. How strange.. 

They will do it in store but it will take a week or so.


----------



## Dany_37

Anyone know the cost to replace the top vachetta piping on the Delightful?


----------



## Katelynsc

Those of you who emailed the store at Heathrow how long did it take them to respond? I emailed on Monday and haven't had a response yet, I'm not in a rush but just wanted to check.


----------



## princess suki

Katelynsc said:


> Those of you who emailed the store at Heathrow how long did it take them to respond? I emailed on Monday and haven't had a response yet, I'm not in a rush but just wanted to check.




When I emailed it only took about 48 hours for them to respond. I would follow up your email if you still haven't had a reply


----------



## Katelynsc

princess suki said:


> When I emailed it only took about 48 hours for them to respond. I would follow up your email if you still haven't had a reply


Thanks, I'll leave it until Monday then email again I'm not flying until the end of June and I mentioned that in my email, but I will chase it up.


----------



## HampsteadLV

My 2010 International wallet is going to repair ... Complet revarnishing & Restitch - 6 to 8 weeks... I cant wait... Its my favorite wallet... $270.00


----------



## ChicagoJess

If I purchase a pre-loved Empreinte Lumineuse PM, what are the odds of LV replacing the handles for me? I cannot seem to find one where the handles are not all cracked &/or peeling.
I emailed & called customer service, but they would say anything other than 'bring it into a store and they will let you know'. I just don't want to buy one without knowing I can get the handles replaced.


----------



## fabuleux

ChicagoJess said:


> If I purchase a pre-loved Empreinte Lumineuse PM, what are the odds of LV replacing the handles for me? I cannot seem to find one where the handles are not all cracked &/or peeling.
> I emailed & called customer service, but they would say anything other than 'bring it into a store and they will let you know'. I just don't want to buy one without knowing I can get the handles replaced.



They don't commit over the phone or via email. If the material and color are still available, they will repair your bag for a fee after they inspect it.


----------



## Maltoo

BagStalker44 said:


> It's terrible! Kind of stunning they used it in the first place and offer absolutely no solution to remedy it. The exterior of the bag is nearly perfect, even after all these years. I think my only option is a non-LV cobbler/leather worker. And I don't know who does good enough work to trust with it. Gaaaaa...



Is it peeling already? or just sticky? If just sticky try sprinkling baby powder in it shake it around and then dump it out. Do this outside so not to inhale the baby powder.


----------



## BagStalker44

Maltoo said:


> Is it peeling already? or just sticky? If just sticky try sprinkling baby powder in it shake it around and then dump it out. Do this outside so not to inhale the baby powder.




Yes, it is peeling and sticky. Some of the purple material has rubbed off and is sticking to the yellow zipper pocket thing where the heat stamp is. The baby powder idea is very interesting! Do you think I should try it, or is it too far gone if there is already peeling/degradation?


----------



## Maltoo

BagStalker44 said:


> Yes, it is peeling and sticky. Some of the purple material has rubbed off and is sticking to the yellow zipper pocket thing where the heat stamp is. The baby powder idea is very interesting! Do you think I should try it, or is it too far gone if there is already peeling/degradation?



I would try it, could not hurt it any worse. I had stickiness in one of my agendas and the baby powder worked! Couldn't believe it, not sticky at all now.

I know the bag you have and love that bag. Was going to buy one pre- loved will have to make sure it is not sticky. Never thought about that.


----------



## BagStalker44

Maltoo said:


> I would try it, could not hurt it any worse. I had stickiness in one of my agendas and the baby powder worked! Couldn't believe it, not sticky at all now.
> 
> I know the bag you have and love that bag. Was going to buy one pre- loved will have to make sure it is not sticky. Never thought about that.



Yes, am crazy about it. Was packed away for a long time and now I love it again. The insane part is the exterior is in nearly pristine condition. But you can't put anything in it! Conundrum.


----------



## Maltoo

BagStalker44 said:


> Yes, am crazy about it. Was packed away for a long time and now I love it again. The insane part is the exterior is in nearly pristine condition. But you can't put anything in it! Conundrum.



Let me know how it works, I just checked my agenda again and still not sticky. I did shake all the Baby powder out once I applied it and let it sit a  few minutes.


----------



## bickyi

nailgirl70 said:


> I recently replaced my DE Eva plate for $30. Took 4 weeks to get her back. Now she's new again!


May I ask where you are located?? I was quoted $105 by my SA about a year or 2 ago for the plate on my Berkeley and Thames PM. Isn't it the same Inventeur plate?....or is it smaller on the Eva? That is quite a price difference! If it really is $30, I will be dropping off my Thames pronto!


----------



## ashlie

Just got quoted $660 to get every piece of leather redone on my noe!


----------



## fabuleux

ashlie said:


> Just got quoted $660 to get every piece of leather redone on my noe!



That sounds like a decent deal. Are you going to have it done? Your bag would look like new!


----------



## 858Smith

I just got the cinches or whatever they're called on the side of the Neverfull replaced for $180.


----------



## ashlie

fabuleux said:


> That sounds like a decent deal. Are you going to have it done? Your bag would look like new!




I was waiting for a reply on here to see if that price sounded at all right. I "inherited" (what LV wanted to call it) or bought my noe pre loved and its 25 years old. When we saw the new leather my boyfriend goes "why is it so ugly?" Hahaha so I'm debating getting it done


----------



## fabuleux

ashlie said:


> I was waiting for a reply on here to see if that price sounded at all right. I "inherited" (what LV wanted to call it) or bought my noe pre loved and its 25 years old. When we saw the new leather he goes why is it so ugly? Hahaha so I'm debating getting it done



Who is "he"? I am confused. 
And yes the price is good because they have to take the bag completely apart and rebuild it.


----------



## ashlie

fabuleux said:


> Who is "he"? I am confused.
> 
> And yes the price is good because they have to take the bag completely apart and rebuild it.




Oops my boyfriend thought the new one was ugly. He likes the old darkened beat up leather lot more


----------



## BagStalker44

ashlie said:


> Just got quoted $660 to get every piece of leather redone on my noe!




My quote to have all the leather replaced on my GM Bucket was about $600 too. Had the lining replaced, totally worth it, only $150! Are you going to do the Noe?


----------



## ashlie

BagStalker44 said:


> My quote to have all the leather replaced on my GM Bucket was about $600 too. Had the lining replaced, totally worth it, only $150! Are you going to do the Noe?




I haven't decided yet  I only paid $200 for my noe so it wouldn't be that bad for a brand new bag. They retail for 1,440 now. If I decide to get it done, I will absolutely post before and after pics &#129303;


----------



## BagStalker44

ashlie said:


> I haven't decided yet  I only paid $200 for my noe so it wouldn't be that bad for a brand new bag. They retail for 1,440 now. If I decide to get it done, I will absolutely post before and after pics &#129303;



Oh yes please do! I'm considering doing the vachetta on my bucket because when they re-lined it they had to replace the little piece at the top, so it doesn't match with the rest of leather, which has light patina to it. Oooh so tempting.


----------



## ashlie

BagStalker44 said:


> Oh yes please do! I'm considering doing the vachetta on my bucket because when they re-lined it they had to replace the little piece at the top, so it doesn't match with the rest of leather, which has light patina to it. Oooh so tempting.




Haha I know. It's so beautiful though when you take care of your bag and it perfectly patinas [emoji120]&#127996; also post if you get yours done please!! [emoji51]


----------



## BagStalker44

ashlie said:


> Haha I know. It's so beautiful though when you take care of your bag and it perfectly patinas [emoji120]&#127996; also post if you get yours done please!! [emoji51]





I agree! This one was doing great patina-wisenow this discrepancy bugs me a little. I know it shouldn't but I guess it's that desire for symmetry! Ha.


----------



## mcp105

I got my Monogram Empreinte Noir Zippy Coin Purse repaired due to fraying of the fabric around the zipper that started a week after purchase. The store manager tried to convince me this was normal for the wallet. I own several LV items and NONE have frayed like this near the zipper. He then forwarded my pictures to the QA manager, who then agreed it was an item defect and they offered to replace the zipper completely. It took approximately 2 week (I was quoted 4-6 weeks) and it was FREE. The receipt DID show the price if I had to pay, and a zipper replacement for the zippy coin purse is $250! Crazy. The repair job was subpar, the glue that holds the fabric to the wallet shows, and the shape of the wallet was slightly distorted because of it, but I was just so disappointed that I refused to go back.


----------



## mcp105

harley.quinn said:


> Good to know!  Any idea how much it costs? I assume they still make them since they still sell the bag.


I had the brass plate on my Favorite MM replaced a week after I purchased it and it was FREE. The SA stated the plates are very fragile and they're free to replace. Confirm with your store, but this was at Valley Fair in Santa Clara, CA. They didn't ask for my receipt, nor did they ask where I purchased it (I actually had purchased it in Europe.) The repair was done in a few hours since they had the part in stock though they said if they didn't, the estimated time would have been a week.


----------



## pingko

fabuleux said:


> I am not sure. Maybe someone else can chime in regarding the price? You may even get it for free if you are lucky.




Hi not sure if this will help. I was quote for AU$85 for replacing plate on district pm.


----------



## fabuleux

Just a side note: I have been using my 12yo Olav GM in DE this week, and I noticed the lock was very oxidized. I polished it with silver polish product bought for a few bucks at Target... Great results: it looks shiny and new! 

I haven't cleaned the tiny key yet:


----------



## BagStalker44

fabuleux said:


> Just a side note: I have been using my 12yo Olav GM in DE this week, and I noticed the lock was very oxidized. I polished it with silver polish product bought for a few bucks at Target... Great results: it looks shiny and new!
> 
> I haven't cleaned the tiny key yet:
> View attachment 3340530




Mequiars for leather, Target silver polish for hardware, baby powder for peeling and sticky linings...I am loving the tips in this thread.


----------



## Kitty157

I don't know if it's been mentioned, brasso using q tips for application/buffing and a silver polishing cloth works excellent on zippers and pulls (if u get brasso on zip lining-material area- dot of dawn dish soap on qtip and apply then dab a water on qtip to wipe off soap)


----------



## itsmeL007

Kitty157 said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned, brasso using q tips for application/buffing and a silver polishing cloth works excellent on zippers and pulls (if u get brasso on zip lining-material area- dot of dawn dish soap on qtip and apply then dab a water on qtip to wipe off soap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341096




Great too know thank you!!


----------



## ashlie

Kitty157 said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned, brasso using q tips for application/buffing and a silver polishing cloth works excellent on zippers and pulls (if u get brasso on zip lining-material area- dot of dawn dish soap on qtip and apply then dab a water on qtip to wipe off soap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341096




Omg that's what I use also!! It works so well!!


----------



## cpso999




----------



## cpso999

Sorry the post wasn't attached to the above picture. LV repaired the straps to my new near worn mono monogram Neverfull. This is what the chaps look like. To me this is unacceptable. The first repair was from a peeling strap. I am upset with this repair.


----------



## Ashsand

What's wrong with it?


----------



## iluvintage1

I don't see the issue either. Could you explain?


----------



## EmLooker

fabuleux said:


> Just a side note: I have been using my 12yo Olav GM in DE this week, and I noticed the lock was very oxidized. I polished it with silver polish product bought for a few bucks at Target... Great results: it looks shiny and new!
> 
> I haven't cleaned the tiny key yet:
> View attachment 3340530




It looks brand new!


----------



## cpso999

cpso999 said:


> Sorry the post wasn't attached to the above picture. LV repaired the straps to my new near worn mono monogram Neverfull. This is what the chaps look like. To me this is unacceptable. The first repair was from a peeling strap. I am upset with this repair.




There is a spot that is discolored. According to the repair manager it is from the machine they use to hold down the chap to restitch the bag.


----------



## iluvintage1

Even in magnification on my computer I am not sure of the stop you mean. The vachetta will darken with use, and the look will change.I suppose from close up you will know it is there, but I doubt it is noticeable to anyone. I know they charge a lot for repairs, and perfection is desirable. There was an instance in one of the repair threads (maybe hermes) where the owner insisted on something like this being redone. I think for a canvas bag, it is risky because the stitching has to be removed again etc.  Maybe they can give you a discount or credit toward something else to make you happy?


----------



## cpso999

The distress marks were visible to the store manager also. The bag is a mono monogram Neverfull so it's not just a matter of getting another Neverfull from their Inventory. The store manager is consulting with LV since I have a lengthy purchase history. They pulled other Neverfulls from the back and there was not 1 with the distress marks.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

chcdds said:


> I called the lV store that replaced the zipper tab for my looping to see if they can replace the rolled handles of my epi sablon, which is now about 6 years old (peeling, discoloration on the underside of the handles). They estimated anywhere from $80 to $350!!! Although for my model (2004), they said probably it will cost about $200. There is absolutely nothing wrong with my purse except for the underside of the handles. They got damaged probably from me wearing it on my arm in the summer time and sweat damaged it! LV does not know their leather the same way as Coach or Chanel (and I have both brands and love them). LV is the best with canvas products only. I think I will try another LV boutique tomorrow to see if they will quote me the same.



Did you ever get your epi  handles fixed? If so how much did they charge you? Thanks


----------



## Lunha

I decided to reline the whole bucket gm. The charge Will be 940 DKK and in dollars approximate 144$. Quite reasonable I think. Downside is that I want to buy a new pochette for my bucket since the old is so in junk condition but that is not possible. The SA suggested the mini pochette instead but it's not the same size.. She didn't explain why it isnt possible to order that bucket pochette. A little disappointed at LV I have to say.


----------



## Meteor

Long time lurker - thought I'd provide the latest info on replacing the piping on the Speedy 30. Visited the Hollywood and Highland LV store with my mid-2000s Speedy 30 and Insolite wallet. $180 for the Speedy 30 piping replacement. They could not repair the Insolite as the canvas had small cracks on one of the edges where the wallet folds in half. Gives me an excuse to purchase a new wallet! 

If you live in LA, please consider the H&H store! A bit of a pain to get into but their customer service far surpasses the Rodeo or Beverly Center store. Michael is the store manager (he handled my repair inquiries as well as a return) and was absolutely lovely. He told me his goal is to run a store with really nice, kind people. My SA there is Jason Cheung, who bends over backward to make sure you are happy. I've been on a binge lately and have visited all 3 within the last week.


----------



## BagStalker44

Maltoo said:


> I would try it, could not hurt it any worse. I had stickiness in one of my agendas and the baby powder worked! Couldn't believe it, not sticky at all now.
> 
> I know the bag you have and love that bag. Was going to buy one pre- loved will have to make sure it is not sticky. Never thought about that.




Maltoo, I finally worked up the courage to baby powder my yellow epi sac plat. I used an old Coach leather brush (seriously, bought it in maybe 1990 or something) I'd never used on anything, gently rubbed the baby powder into the purple lining. The baby powder worked! The lining is no longer intact of course, as the gentle scrubbing and powder removed the peeling sticky stuff. I'm going to carry it again and see how it wears. THANK YOU! Baby powderI never would have thought of it. Many thank you's!


----------



## NikaK

chloe-babe said:


> Can anybody help.
> 
> If you are flying out of heathrow, can you buy from duty free if you are only travelling to other European countries - or does it have to be international travel?



Just remember outside of EU also includes Switzerland! Just saying flights are cheap there and can do a 1 day turnaround if the purchase is going to be expensive and it means you save lots


----------



## Kitty157

Anyone have any idea how much it costs to replace keepall monogram handles?


----------



## Maltoo

BagStalker44 said:


> Maltoo, I finally worked up the courage to baby powder my yellow epi sac plat. I used an old Coach leather brush (seriously, bought it in maybe 1990 or something) I'd never used on anything, gently rubbed the baby powder into the purple lining. The baby powder worked! The lining is no longer intact of course, as the gentle scrubbing and powder removed the peeling sticky stuff. I'm going to carry it again and see how it wears. THANK YOU! Baby powder&#8230;I never would have thought of it. Many thank you's!



Sorry about the lining. Did not do that in my agenda. I guess yours had passed the point of just sticky to peeling. But if it makes the bag useable again YAY! I would love to see a pic of how it turned out.

Just looked at 3 Yellow Epi Sac Plats on eBay and all were sticky and peeling....LV should redo these linings at no charge imho


----------



## BagStalker44

Maltoo said:


> Sorry about the lining. Did not do that in my agenda. I guess yours had passed the point of just sticky to peeling. But if it makes the bag useable again YAY! I would love to see a pic of how it turned out.
> 
> Just looked at 3 Yellow Epi Sac Plats on eBay and all were sticky and peeling....LV should redo these linings at no charge imho




Yes, mine was sticky and peeling -- to the point it was not usable. Anything I'd put in the bag would come out with purple sticky stuff on it. Really not acceptable. No repair option from LV -- which I agree with you is absolutely incorrect. The exterior of the bag is nearly flawless, incredible for the age, meaning: I took care of it. The lining went bad all on its own, over time. I just couldn't stomach the idea of handing it over to a cobbler I'd never tried before (regardless of whether it was recommended by LV). The result is not pretty, but it is usable again. I'll take some pics for you to see.


----------



## Maltoo

BagStalker44 said:


> Yes, mine was sticky and peeling -- to the point it was not usable. Anything I'd put in the bag would come out with purple sticky stuff on it. Really not acceptable. No repair option from LV -- which I agree with you is absolutely incorrect. The exterior of the bag is nearly flawless, incredible for the age, meaning: I took care of it. The lining went bad all on its own, over time. I just couldn't stomach the idea of handing it over to a cobbler I'd never tried before (regardless of whether it was recommended by LV). The result is not pretty, but it is usable again. I'll take some pics for you to see.



I am curious as to whether you could dye the inside or even paint it with leather paint


----------



## Camaro Chic

Maltoo said:


> I am curious as to whether you could dye the inside or even paint it with leather paint



No, it's made of some weird pleather material that would just melt or stick up even worse. Best way is to scrub it off. There's fabric underneath.


----------



## BagStalker44

Maltoo and Camaro Chic, here are the pics of the bag with the awful sticky "Vuittonette" lining. The inside is uuugly now&#8230;but at least it doesn't stick to anything anymore. The baby powder/brush trick did the job.  OH -- and I was not able to get the purple sticky off the heat stamp on the pocket. Any suggestions?


----------



## saycheeese

Does anyone know how much a vernis brea replacement strap would cost? Thanks!


----------



## Camaro Chic

saycheeese said:


> Does anyone know how much a vernis brea replacement strap would cost? Thanks!



Which size? And is it old model with vachetta or new model with all vernis?


----------



## Camaro Chic

BagStalker44 said:


> Maltoo and Camaro Chic, here are the pics of the bag with the awful sticky "Vuittonette" lining. The inside is uuugly nowbut at least it doesn't stick to anything anymore. The baby powder/brush trick did the job.  OH -- and I was not able to get the purple sticky off the heat stamp on the pocket. Any suggestions?



Honestly not without ruining the vachetta. Maybe patience and a very soft toothbrush and some LMB vachetta cleaner.


----------



## BagStalker44

Camaro Chic said:


> Honestly not without ruining the vachetta. Maybe patience and a very soft toothbrush and some LMB vachetta cleaner.




Hmmm. Ok. Thanks for the guidance. I think I can live with it now that it's not sticky. Still perf on the outside -- and usable again! So, I guess a triumphant resurrection.

Walked past the LV windows on the way home from dinner tonight, the store is just 2 blocks west of my place. So quiet and peaceful in there. So many lovelies to look at.


----------



## Maltoo

BagStalker44 said:


> Maltoo and Camaro Chic, here are the pics of the bag with the awful sticky "Vuittonette" lining. The inside is uuugly now&#8230;but at least it doesn't stick to anything anymore. The baby powder/brush trick did the job.  OH -- and I was not able to get the purple sticky off the heat stamp on the pocket. Any suggestions?



such a beautiful bag.....not sure did you try alcohol? or a baby wipe. Not sure about LMB cleaner never used it. I would think you would need something a little stronger though.


----------



## saycheeese

Camaro Chic said:


> Which size? And is it old model with vachetta or new model with all vernis?



The GM size but the MM size would work too. I'm looking for the new model strap with all vernis in amarante. I want to get a strap for my melrose avenue bag, and when I tried the shoulder strap that LV sells separately, it was too long for me, even on the shortest setting, so that's why I'm looking to get the brea strap instead.


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

Ladies, i don't know whom to ask before going to LV store.. may be you could help.. How much would it cost to repair this ? Also how does this part called? TIA scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13237593_10154128348298670_7124549415308707346_n.jpg?oh=843fa69d134055d560d04daf2c17d609&oe=57DC5965


----------



## HampsteadLV

i have the international wallet for 6 yrs... 
It took 5 weeks to come back from repair 
It cost me $270 + NY tax

I'm really pleased with the result


----------



## Kitty157

Looks good! As much grief as LV sometimes gives us, it's good to know that they, unlike Channel, who won't repair purses older than 5 years, will do repairs on older items. This makes me love LV even more because I know that pretty much as long as they have the materials in stock they will repair it and keep my LV's in top shape for years to come.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Monogram Mini (fabric) Bucket Bag 
Replacement bottom seam and leather band. Quoted $240. 

I got the bag around 2005 or 2006. I used it heavily for one year until the bottom seams started coming apart due to it being fabric. Have kept it for 9 years without using it, and now finally getting it repaired.


----------



## moey

I'm just back from LV store to repair the button clasp on my speedy who is 5 years old. They replace the button and no charge at all!  So love the LV even more!  &#128536;


----------



## babyloove

Kitty157 said:


> Looks good! As much grief as LV sometimes gives us, it's good to know that they, unlike Channel, who won't repair purses older than 5 years, will do repairs on older items. This makes me love LV even more because I know that pretty much as long as they have the materials in stock they will repair it and keep my LV's in top shape for years to come.



Great that LV stands behind their products!

I'm surprised on what you're saying on Chanel, they repaired a timeless I got from my mom and she bought it at least 30 years ago.


----------



## Kitty157

babyloove said:


> Great that LV stands behind their products!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised on what you're saying on Chanel, they repaired a timeless I got from my mom and she bought it at least 30 years ago.




This is what I have heard on the Chanel thread. From what I understand it's a fairly new rule.


----------



## babyloove

Kitty157 said:


> This is what I have heard on the Chanel thread. From what I understand it's a fairly new rule.



They just did about 6 months ago. So pretty new rule ....


----------



## ashlie

babyloove said:


> They just did about 6 months ago. So pretty new rule ....




Honestly, I think it's a client by client basis. I've heard multiple times that LV will not repair and old distressed bag unless you are in the system, and the system states you buying it. I personally have never had this problem. I buy pre loved and just have they fixed. So I thinks it's just the SA and how much you frequent that shop, spend money, if they like you or not etc.


----------



## fabuleux

I just want to say that I dropped off my PDV mono Macassar today for a replacement of the leather piping. My SA did ask for the receipt (keep in mind that I know her and used to work with her). I didn't have it and, somehow, she couldn't find that purchase in the system (we realized I have three accounts  ). 

Anyway, I think they ask for a receipt to pinpoint the purchase and buyer in the system. I don't think it's a requirement to authorize the repair. I ll keep you updated!


----------



## BagStalker44

ashlie said:


> Honestly, I think it's a client by client basis. I've heard multiple times that LV will not repair and old distressed bag unless you are in the system, and the system states you buying it. I personally have never had this problem. I buy pre loved and just have they fixed. So I thinks it's just the SA and how much you frequent that shop, spend money, if they like you or not etc.




I think you may be right about replacement/repair being somewhat arbitrary based on some subjective criteria. Pricing varies pretty wildly too it seems, but I think that might be region to region. ?


----------



## fabuleux

BagStalker44 said:


> I think you may be right about replacement/repair being somewhat arbitrary based on some subjective criteria. Pricing varies pretty wildly too it seems, but I think that might be region to region. ?



SAs are allowed to wave part or wave all the repair fees. Good clients sometimes receive free repairs.


----------



## Lunha

Yes. I Do think the answer from LV can vary from boutique to boutique. I was in Copenhagen ,Denmark and they couldn't reline the pochette that comes with the bucket bag and I couldn't buy a new one either. I called another boutique in Stockholm, Sweden and they are more willing to help me. The SA tracked an original pochette old model but I could choose to buy the newer model with textile lining instead if I wanted to Do so. A bit confusing about Their rules and routine.


----------



## bickyi

Anyone know the cost of repairing all the rivets on the Chelsea DE? I know that rivet repairs on the Speedy are free, so I am hoping that's the case with the Chelsea as well, but I have a feeling it's not going to be....*Fingers Crossed*

Also, has anyone gotten their Bifold or French wallet reglazed recently? My wallets are in perfect condition besides the glazing, so I'm really hoping the cost is reasonable.

TIA!


----------



## BagStalker44

fabuleux said:


> SAs are allowed to wave part or wave all the repair fees. Good clients sometimes receive free repairs.




Interesting. Thanks Fabuleux. All the more reason to develop good relationships, oui?


----------



## fabuleux

BagStalker44 said:


> Interesting. Thanks Fabuleux. All the more reason to develop good relationships, oui?



Isn't that true for everything in life? &#128540;


----------



## BagStalker44

fabuleux said:


> Isn't that true for everything in life? &#128540;




Honey, you are sooo right. Everyone, everyone is important. Plus, it takes far less energy to smile and say "thank you" than it does to frown and be p.o.'d all the time.

Life lessons through fabulous handbags. Merci, Louis Vuitton


----------



## ashlie

BagStalker44 said:


> I think you may be right about replacement/repair being somewhat arbitrary based on some subjective criteria. Pricing varies pretty wildly too it seems, but I think that might be region to region. ?




I've just seen some stuff in my own LV where I would be able to do something and another person who was being helped prior to or after couldn't. I will be honest, in my store I SA "hop" because my schedule doesn't allow me to come back if my SA isn't there. I also don't spend much money in LV. I spend a lot more in Other designer brands. That's what gives me the feeling it's just a client by client basis.


----------



## thatbagchick30

Just met my new SA in a different city's LV since our local LV closed down. Bought a few goodies and dropped off my pre loved zippy organizer for reglazing... She didn't ask any questions, just seemed to inspect it for authenticity and any other defect. Was quoted 100 and 6 weeks time.


----------



## BagStalker44

Maltoo said:


> such a beautiful bag.....not sure did you try alcohol? or a baby wipe. Not sure about LMB cleaner never used it. I would think you would need something a little stronger though.



Ok so don't yell at mewhen I was cleaning the rivets on a Noe with Brasso I noticed when I got it on the leather (and didn't wipe it away immediately) it kind of cleaned and brightened the leather. So, I took to the heat stamp on the yellow epi Sac Plat with q-tip and Brasso. It did remove some of the purple gunk stuck to it. Lost my nerve though as I know this is not Brasso's stated purpose. Eek.


----------



## fabuleux

My SA quoted me 500 to replace all the leather piping and the side tabs on my Porte Document Vertical in Monogram Macassar. As he explained, they have to take the bag apart completely. Since this is normal wear and tear, I was expecting to pay for this repair but he said they were going to gift me the repair. I think it always helps when you drop off your bag for repair on a day you buy a new bag as well! 

I hope this is helpful to PDV owners.


----------



## bickyi

BagStalker44 said:


> Ok so don't yell at mewhen I was cleaning the rivets on a Noe with Brasso I noticed when I got it on the leather (and didn't wipe it away immediately) it kind of cleaned and brightened the leather. So, I took to the heat stamp on the yellow epi Sac Plat with q-tip and Brasso. It did remove some of the purple gunk stuck to it. Lost my nerve though as I know this is not Brasso's stated purpose. Eek.


Interesting. Any pictures?


----------



## Maltoo

BagStalker44 said:


> Ok so don't yell at mewhen I was cleaning the rivets on a Noe with Brasso I noticed when I got it on the leather (and didn't wipe it away immediately) it kind of cleaned and brightened the leather. So, I took to the heat stamp on the yellow epi Sac Plat with q-tip and Brasso. It did remove some of the purple gunk stuck to it. Lost my nerve though as I know this is not Brasso's stated purpose. Eek.



hey if it works!


----------



## BagStalker44

bickyi said:


> Interesting. Any pictures?




A little bit of progress. Not too bugged by it, since it's on the inside.


----------



## BagStalker44

Maltoo said:


> hey if it works!




I've ordered some of the leather cleaners/treatments people have mentioned here too, plan to try them too.


----------



## tw3nty2

I just found out this thread after I made my own but anyways here's my situation: I need help with my Alma!! I had my Alma for like few years now and I've only use it once as I don't like to mess it up and get old. But today, when I check it coz I'm thinking of using it, I saw a surprisingly dent at the bottom(see pic) what should I do??? I never put anything on top of my Alma so I don't know what happened. I make sure that it's inside the dust bag standing when I store it. Help (((


----------



## fabuleux

tw3nty2 said:


> I just found out this thread after I made my own but anyways here's my situation: I need help with my Alma!! I had my Alma for like few years now and I've only use it once as I don't like to mess it up and get old. But today, when I check it coz I'm thinking of using it, I saw a surprisingly dent at the bottom(see pic) what should I do??? I never put anything on top of my Alma so I don't know what happened. I make sure that it's inside the dust bag standing when I store it. Help (((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364770



You have only used it once and you've had it for years? That's never good! It may be a dent from sitting there for years or something that sat next to it. Hard to tell! But bags are meant to be used regularly and enjoyed.


----------



## tw3nty2

lol I know! I guess ill just use it more often. tnx!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi all! I  thinking of getting a 2nd hand speedy 35 on ebay and have all it vachetta leather replaced. How much to do you think it may cost?


----------



## Maltoo

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi all! I  thinking of getting a 2nd hand speedy 35 on ebay and have all it vachetta leather replaced. How much to do you think it may cost?



prices taken from other posts:

 "$180 for the Speedy 30 piping replacement." So I would think a little bit more for the 35.Handles are about $150 each = $300
Tabs $30 each x 2 = $60

so about $540 roughly.

If you are buying it pre loved check the canvas over very carefully because any tear, hole etc to the canvas and LV will not do any repairs


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Maltoo said:


> prices taken from other posts:
> 
> "$180 for the Speedy 30 piping replacement." So I would think a little bit more for the 35.Handles are about $150 each = $300
> Tabs $30 each x 2 = $60
> 
> so about $540 roughly.
> 
> If you are buying it pre loved check the canvas over very carefully because any tear, hole etc to the canvas and LV will not do any repairs




Yike if that is the case it's better for me get a new one then.. Thanks Maltoo


----------



## fabuleux

jadeaymanalac said:


> Yike if that is the case it's better for me get a new one then.. Thanks Maltoo



In most cases, it's not worth it if the bag is still available at the store. It's understandable thought: changing all the leather requires taking apart then completely reconstructing the bag. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## redgreenblue

However, what I just learned is that they always replace "old-style". That is, the Speedy will be replaced with the flat chaps, and the Alma will be without the feet thingys underneath. So, if anybody likes this better, it might be worth it.

I was contemplating exchanging the leather on my old mono Alma PM (it is not that expensive since there is not that much to deconstruct), and I was told that they will not add feet etc. I had an additional problem with the lining (my bag was used quite a lot), and that added then up to nearly the price of a new one. 

I decided against it (and actually plan to replace it with an Alma PM in Epi).


----------



## redgreenblue

Oh and the price:
Replacing the leather on an Alma PM is around 550 Euros (I forgot the exact sum). This is for the Alma PM without feet, and they will not add feet to it. 
Adding a new clochette was under 100 Euros.


----------



## Maltoo

jadeaymanalac said:


> Yike if that is the case it's better for me get a new one then.. Thanks Maltoo



NP... A brand new 35 runs about $990 here in the US plus tax. So I guess it would depend on what you would be paying for the 35. You can find pre loved with great condition handles and piping just have to be vigilant. But if you are wanting Brand new Vachetta then yes New would probably be the way to go.


----------



## bickyi

redgreenblue said:


> However, what I just learned is that they always replace "old-style". That is, the Speedy will be replaced with the flat chaps, and the Alma will be without the feet thingys underneath. So, if anybody likes this better, it might be worth it.
> 
> I was contemplating exchanging the leather on my old mono Alma PM (it is not that expensive since there is not that much to deconstruct), and I was told that they will not add feet etc. I had an additional problem with the lining (my bag was used quite a lot), and that added then up to nearly the price of a new one.
> 
> I decided against it (and actually plan to replace it with an Alma PM in Epi).


I have a GORGEOUS vintage Speedy 25 with a rip in the zipper. Does anyone know how much it costs to repair it (last I asked I was quoted $110, but that was a couple years back)? And if I repair it, will they be able to keep the original "eclair" slidder and zipper pull? I kind of want to keep its original vintage charm, so I've been hesitant about fixing it.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

fabuleux said:


> In most cases, it's not worth it if the bag is still available at the store. It's understandable thought: changing all the leather requires taking apart then completely reconstructing the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide!



Totally agree with you. If the item is still in production is not worth it. 



Maltoo said:


> NP... A brand new 35 runs about $990 here in the US plus tax. So I guess it would depend on what you would be paying for the 35. You can find pre loved with great condition handles and piping just have to be vigilant. But if you are wanting Brand new Vachetta then yes New would probably be the way to go.




I actually don't like color of new vachetta... I want it to look patina. I'm just curious if it's worth it to buy low priced speedy that the vachetta is in poor condition and have it replaced. 

Thanks for info [emoji7]


----------



## Ar3297

Does anyone know of neverfull corners can be repaired? My GM in Damier Ebene is starting to show a little red on the corners. Is this something that I could possibly get repaired?


----------



## Lunha

Ar3297 said:


> Does anyone know of neverfull corners can be repaired? My GM in Damier Ebene is starting to show a little red on the corners. Is this something that I could possibly get repaired?


LV doesn't repair canvas. .


----------



## icedtea

hi lovely TPFers! Just wanted to know, how much does LV charge for reglazing of a sarah wallet? Thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

Ar3297 said:


> Does anyone know of neverfull corners can be repaired? My GM in Damier Ebene is starting to show a little red on the corners. Is this something that I could possibly get repaired?



Do you realize that you have posted this exact same question 10 times already on 10 different threads during the past 24 hours? Read the many replies you have received already before reposting again and again. It clutters the forum.


----------



## pingko

icedtea said:


> hi lovely TPFers! Just wanted to know, how much does LV charge for reglazing of a sarah wallet? Thanks!




Last year they quote me AU$150 for "Emilie wallet". So I think it may cost something in that range


----------



## icedtea

pingko said:


> Last year they quote me AU$150 for "Emilie wallet". So I think it may cost something in that range



thanks Pingko, I'm from Aus as well so that's really helpful. xx


----------



## l0veileen

Hello,

Was wondering if LV can repair this part? This will be a pre-loved item, so I wanted to know before I bought it.

TIA.


----------



## pingko

icedtea said:


> thanks Pingko, I'm from Aus as well so that's really helpful. xx




You're welcome


----------



## fabuleux

l0veileen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Was wondering if LV can repair this part? This will be a pre-loved item, so I wanted to know before I bought it.
> 
> TIA.



What part of the bag is that? What bag is that?


----------



## l0veileen

fabuleux said:


> What part of the bag is that? What bag is that?



Sorry! Its an Emilie wallet. Interior of where it folds.


----------



## coolganzee

for my Monogram Orsay which peeled both the inside pockets because of the intense heat in the Caribbean, i was quoted 270 for each of the two inside pockets or 550...


----------



## Limelightlane

fabuleux said:


> My SA quoted me 500 to replace all the leather piping and the side tabs on my Porte Document Vertical in Monogram Macassar. As he explained, they have to take the bag apart completely. Since this is normal wear and tear, I was expecting to pay for this repair but he said they were going to gift me the repair. I think it always helps when you drop off your bag for repair on a day you buy a new bag as well!
> 
> I hope this is helpful to PDV owners.



Wow! You must have an amazing relationship with your SA! Very nice! What did you buy?


----------



## Rikilove10

I am thinking about purchasing this 2007 Lockit in epi leather. I tried getting a quote from a local leather repair shop, but, he has yet to respond after I sent him pictures. Does anyone know if the wearing on the corners can be repaired or if the dingy exterior can be cleaned?  I will post 3 pics. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Rikilove10

The handles.


----------



## Rikilove10

Exterior, front and back.


----------



## josiren

Hi...


Just wondering if London City or the airport have ready stocks for the Pochette Metis??
Is it hard to find as most mentioned waitlist elsewhere...


Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## studentinneed

Just found that that LV no longer offer prepayment for items.


----------



## Maltoo

Haven't read the complete thread over again to find the answer to my question but does LV repair key cases? 

I have a vintage mono 4 ring and it needs to be restitched and reglazed.  Will they do that? and what does it run approximately. I would like the  inside leather replaced but I doubt that they do that.


TIA


----------



## fabuleux

Maltoo said:


> Haven't read the complete thread over again to find the answer to my question but does LV repair key cases?
> 
> I have a vintage mono 4 ring and it needs to be restitched and reglazed.  Will they do that? and what does it run approximately. I would like the  inside leather replaced but I doubt that they do that.
> 
> 
> TIA



Yes, they will likely restitch and reglaze unless the item is considered too damaged (the store will tell you). Even if changing the leather is an option, it would likely cost you more than a new key case.

If you get a quote, keep us updated!


----------



## Maltoo

fabuleux said:


> Yes, they will likely restitch and reglaze unless the item is considered too damaged (the store will tell you). Even if changing the leather is an option, it would likely cost you more than a new key case.
> 
> If you get a quote, keep us updated!



Thanks, I tried to post pics but they were gigantic!I would take it in but sadly the closest LV is 4 hour drive there and back and no trip planned any time soon.  It is not in bad condition for a 20 year old key case. It has just been used and loved and the stitching has failed on all 4 corners, where it folds. Just checked and since it is only $205 new I may try my hand at reglazing it myself. If it fails I will just buy a new one, lol, I think at $10 a year it would be a good investment


----------



## fabuleux

Maltoo said:


> Thanks, I tried to post pics but they were gigantic!I would take it in but sadly the closest LV is 4 hour drive there and back and no trip planned any time soon.  It is not in bad condition for a 20 year old key case. It has just been used and loved and the stitching has failed on all 4 corners, where it folds. Just checked and since it is only $205 new I may try my hand at reglazing it myself. If it fails I will just buy a new one, lol, I think at $10 a year it would be a good investment



Haha yes! I like your perspective! &#128540;


----------



## bickyi

I dropped off several repairs at my local LV store this Friday, and these were my charges:

Reline interior of Bucket GM = $150
Change all sliders/zipper pulls ($0) + new handle on Looping GM = $90
Change slider/zipper pull on Pochette Marly B = $0
Change hook/chain/slider on Cles Monogram = $0
Change all 4 rivets of Chelsea DE = $30/rivet, but my SA put it in as $0 hehehe 


To top it all off, I asked to purchase a DE luggage tag for my Speedy B 25, and my SA gave it to me FREE OF CHARGE! (Normally $65-70.) He hot-stamped it and packaged it nicely in a box w/ dust bag and ribbon. He even gave me a larger dust bag so I wouldn't have to store my Speedy folded.  

All in all, I would say it was a very successful trip!


----------



## fabuleux

bickyi said:


> I dropped off several repairs at my local LV store this Friday, and these were my charges:
> 
> Reline interior of Bucket GM = $150
> Change all sliders/zipper pulls ($0) + new handle on Looping GM = $90
> Change slider/zipper pull on Pochette Marly B = $0
> Change hook/chain/slider on Cles Monogram = $0
> Change all 4 rivets of Chelsea DE = $30/rivet, but my SA put it in as $0 hehehe
> 
> 
> To top it all off, I asked to purchase a DE luggage tag for my Speedy B 25, and my SA gave it to me FREE OF CHARGE! (Normally $65-70.) He hot-stamped it and packaged it nicely in a box w/ dust bag and ribbon. He even gave me a larger dust bag so I wouldn't have to store my Speedy folded.
> 
> All in all, I would say it was a very successful trip!



Luggage tags are often used as gifts because they are not a "real" item (it's ordered as a repair part). In general, LV only gifts specially made items (like the so-called VIP gifts or repair parts). My SA just gifted me a luggage tag in the DC leather this week to go with my new bag. 

I think it's very smart of Louis Vuitton to gift these little tags. It makes clients feel a bit more "special."


----------



## Maltoo

bickyi said:


> I dropped off several repairs at my local LV store this Friday, and these were my charges:
> 
> Reline interior of Bucket GM = $150
> Change all sliders/zipper pulls ($0) + new handle on Looping GM = $90
> Change slider/zipper pull on Pochette Marly B = $0
> Change hook/chain/slider on Cles Monogram = $0
> Change all 4 rivets of Chelsea DE = $30/rivet, but my SA put it in as $0 hehehe
> 
> 
> To top it all off, I asked to purchase a DE luggage tag for my Speedy B 25, and my SA gave it to me FREE OF CHARGE! (Normally $65-70.) He hot-stamped it and packaged it nicely in a box w/ dust bag and ribbon. He even gave me a larger dust bag so I wouldn't have to store my Speedy folded.
> 
> All in all, I would say it was a very successful trip!



me too! I want your SA, please!



fabuleux said:


> Luggage tags are often used as gifts because  they are not a "real" item (it's ordered as a repair part). In general,  LV only gifts specially made items (like the so-called VIP gifts or  repair parts). My SA just gifted me a luggage tag in the DC leather this  week to go with my new bag.
> 
> I think it's very smart of Louis Vuitton to gift these little tags. It makes clients feel a bit more "special."



Yes, very good CR!!!!


----------



## Zaznoba

This Noe has some scuffing that I'm wondering if it can be treated. I have read about olive oil... What about a leather conditioner? Will this just take care of itself with time and more patina? 

Also woukd I be able to smooth out some light water spots with a damp cloth? 

I read above that repairing the entire vachetta bottom could cost close to $700 in store...


----------



## bickyi

Zaznoba said:


> This Noe has some scuffing that I'm wondering if it can be treated. I have read about olive oil... What about a leather conditioner? Will this just take care of itself with time and more patina?
> 
> 
> 
> Also would I be able to smooth out some light water spots with a damp cloth?
> 
> 
> 
> I read above that repairing the entire vachetta bottom could cost close to $700 in store...




Yes, some water spots can be evened out with water and a damp cloth if done carefully.There are lots of threads on this subject, just do a quick search, or visit the LV rescue club. I would advise against olive oil as it darkens vachetta. Try buffing with Apple leather conditioner instead. Hope this helps! [emoji3]


----------



## ashlie

Zaznoba said:


> This Noe has some scuffing that I'm wondering if it can be treated. I have read about olive oil... What about a leather conditioner? Will this just take care of itself with time and more patina?
> 
> 
> 
> Also woukd I be able to smooth out some light water spots with a damp cloth?
> 
> 
> 
> I read above that repairing the entire vachetta bottom could cost close to $700 in store...




I don't know what store you would be going to, but mine quoted me $660 to get every single piece of leather on the Noé replaced. That price is also up-to-date. About 4 weeks old.


----------



## Bnph

Hey Guys, I'm planning to get the Christopher PM Backpack in Monogram Massacar at Heathrow. However, the only available one was in Damier Graphite. I will be heading to singapore for a day. Will I be able to exchange the Backpack I bought in Heathrow for the same backpck but in Monogram in singapore? And if i exchange it, will they charge me the singapore price or will they just simply exchange the backpack without any addidtional charges?


----------



## Maltoo

Zaznoba said:


> This Noe has some scuffing that I'm wondering if  it can be treated. I have read about olive oil... What about a leather  conditioner? Will this just take care of itself with time and more  patina?
> 
> Also woukd I be able to smooth out some light water spots with a damp cloth?
> 
> I read above that repairing the entire vachetta bottom could cost close to $700 in store...



I would not use Olive Oil it will go rancid and smell. I do not think there is anything wrong with that bottom that a good condition and clean would not fix.

Clean it with Dawn 5x dishwashing  pump cleaner and condition it with Blackrocks.


----------



## Sophia101

Hi, I want to get my Sac Plat mono repaired. Anyone know how much to replace the handles and those 4 leather tabs connecting the handles to the bag? Thanks


----------



## Zaznoba

ashlie said:


> I don't know what store you would be going to, but mine quoted me $660 to get every single piece of leather on the Noé replaced. That price is also up-to-date. About 4 weeks old.



Thanks! I was quoting this based on a forum thread on here in my search to find out what other people have done to repair vachetta.  That quote was a few years old so assumed it would be even more now.  Good to know your quote as well! Thank you!


----------



## Zaznoba

Maltoo said:


> I would not use Olive Oil it will go rancid and smell. I do not think there is anything wrong with that bottom that a good condition and clean would not fix.
> 
> Clean it with Dawn 5x dishwashing  pump cleaner and condition it with Blackrocks.



Thank you!  I will check this out!  Basically I am trying to decide if I should purchase a well used Noe that I can clean up and polish myself... or need to invest extra money for one in better condition because the vachetta just cannot be repaired.


----------



## ashlie

I got my binding redone on my Noé [emoji171][emoji847] it looks so awkward though!


----------



## fabuleux

ashlie said:


> I got my binding redone on my Noé [emoji171][emoji847] it looks so awkward though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382326



It looks like me when I take off my swimsuit after a day at the beach!


----------



## Margheritta

Hi Please I need your opinion! 
My speedy damier is 4 y old. The leather of the handles started to peel in the first months. Now they look really damaged. There is no LV store nearby in BG. Last week in Harrods in London I talked with the SA and she took pics of my bag ,showed them to her colleague and wrote me an email that they can replace the handles for free. I'll send the bag next week to them. Do you think that it's possible to charge me at the end for the replacement even I've been told it's free? It's important for me cause if it's possible to be charged it's better to buy a new bag. Thank you in advance! I'll appreciate your answers!


----------



## Maltoo

try neatfoot to speed up the patina process, what did they charge you to replace the trim?


----------



## fabuleux

Margheritta said:


> Hi Please I need your opinion!
> My speedy damier is 4 y old. The leather of the handles started to peel in the first months. Now they look really damaged. There is no LV store nearby in BG. Last week in Harrods in London I talked with the SA and she took pics of my bag ,showed them to her colleague and wrote me an email that they can replace the handles for free. I'll send the bag next week to them. Do you think that it's possible to charge me at the end for the replacement even I've been told it's free? It's important for me cause if it's possible to be charged it's better to buy a new bag. Thank you in advance! I'll appreciate your answers!


If she said free, then it will be free.


----------



## bickyi

Margheritta said:


> Hi Please I need your opinion!
> My speedy damier is 4 y old. The leather of the handles started to peel in the first months. Now they look really damaged. There is no LV store nearby in BG. Last week in Harrods in London I talked with the SA and she took pics of my bag ,showed them to her colleague and wrote me an email that they can replace the handles for free. I'll send the bag next week to them. Do you think that it's possible to charge me at the end for the replacement even I've been told it's free? It's important for me cause if it's possible to be charged it's better to buy a new bag. Thank you in advance! I'll appreciate your answers!



Normally when you bring a repair into the store you sign a paper saying you agree to the quoted charges for your repair. Since you have an email from your SA, you can always use that as proof in the rare event that you get charged. I think you'll be fine, no worries! [emoji106]

BTW, do you have a picture of the peeling handles? I'm curious, and it would be nice to know what to look for in case it happens to mine. TIA!


----------



## Kitty157

bickyi said:


> Normally when you bring a repair into the store you sign a paper saying you agree to the quoted charges for your repair. Since you have an email from your SA, you can always use that as proof in the rare event that you get charged. I think you'll be fine, no worries! [emoji106]
> 
> BTW, do you have a picture of the peeling handles? I'm curious, and it would be nice to know what to look for in case it happens to mine. TIA!



+1


----------



## ashlie

Margheritta said:


> Hi Please I need your opinion!
> My speedy damier is 4 y old. The leather of the handles started to peel in the first months. Now they look really damaged. There is no LV store nearby in BG. Last week in Harrods in London I talked with the SA and she took pics of my bag ,showed them to her colleague and wrote me an email that they can replace the handles for free. I'll send the bag next week to them. Do you think that it's possible to charge me at the end for the replacement even I've been told it's free? It's important for me cause if it's possible to be charged it's better to buy a new bag. Thank you in advance! I'll appreciate your answers!



This actually happened to me. And I got into an argument with the people who were there working at the time. The SA even said "let me give you a life lesson hun..." It was so disrespectful. Luckily I'm pretty close with one of the managers and they called him on his cell. He pretty much told them they were totally in the wrong and wasn't sure why they were being so rude and giving me such a hard time. The SA who was the one to "give me a lesson" walked away and didn't even finish helping me. My purpose for sharing that is just to make sure you have a print out of that email or proof. Of corse depending on where your going. I hope this helps!!


----------



## Kitty157

ashlie said:


> This actually happened to me. And I got into an argument with the people who were there working at the time. The SA even said "let me give you a life lesson hun..." It was so disrespectful. Luckily I'm pretty close with one of the managers and they called him on his cell. He pretty much told them they were totally in the wrong and wasn't sure why they were being so rude and giving me such a hard time. The SA who was the one to "give me a lesson" walked away and didn't even finish helping me. My purpose for sharing that is just to make sure you have a print out of that email or proof. Of corse depending on where your going. I hope this helps!!



Omg. That was so very rude of that SA.


----------



## ashlie

Kitty157 said:


> Omg. That was so very rude of that SA.



Your telling me! Honestly I think she thought she could treat me that way due to my age, the way I look etc. I actually saw her yesterday because I had to pick up my Noé and I gave her the nicest hello and smile. Ha. [emoji23]


----------



## Kitty157

ashlie said:


> Your telling me! Honestly I think she thought she could treat me that way due to my age, the way I look etc. I actually saw her yesterday because I had to pick up my Noé and I gave her the nicest hello and smile. Ha. [emoji23]



Kill them with kindness


----------



## mg1852

Hello you lovely, lovely people.

I just bought a baby vintage (94) preloved Speedy that doesn't have a zipper pull. I've scanned this thread and earlier this spring saw a few different experiences with this. Charged, not charged, have to be in the system with a purchase history, don't have to have a purchase history... Etc. I have a story in my city that I'll be going to to make an inquiry as soon as my bag arrives (Monday, hurry up!!) and I know it can vary, but I just thought I'd ask.

Has anyone had any experiences recently with replacing the zipper pull? Thanks!


----------



## Kitty157

I have changed my zipper pull on other items for free. (My wallet). As I understand it, it's done complimentary.


----------



## bickyi

mg1852 said:


> Hello you lovely, lovely people.
> 
> I just bought a baby vintage (94) preloved Speedy that doesn't have a zipper pull. I've scanned this thread and earlier this spring saw a few different experiences with this. Charged, not charged, have to be in the system with a purchase history, don't have to have a purchase history... Etc. I have a story in my city that I'll be going to to make an inquiry as soon as my bag arrives (Monday, hurry up!!) and I know it can vary, but I just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences recently with replacing the zipper pull? Thanks!



I was quoted $30 last week for a Speedy 25. I was surprised because it has always been free for as long as I can remember (I've had 1 or 2 changed in the past), but my SA said price increased a couple months ago, and they now charge for it. I think if you have a good history with your SA, he/she may still give it to you for free. Hope this helps!


----------



## mg1852

Thanks guys! $25-35 is reasonable and I don't mind paying that at all. I just didn't know if the possible price had gotten crazy. I have no history and no SA as this is my first Louis Vuitton purchase. I know that sort of thing can vary just like you said, which is totally understandable. I just didn't want to go in _hoping_ for complimentary/~$30 and have some crazy sticker shock of like $60 is all. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ashlie

mg1852 said:


> Hello you lovely, lovely people.
> 
> I just bought a baby vintage (94) preloved Speedy that doesn't have a zipper pull. I've scanned this thread and earlier this spring saw a few different experiences with this. Charged, not charged, have to be in the system with a purchase history, don't have to have a purchase history... Etc. I have a story in my city that I'll be going to to make an inquiry as soon as my bag arrives (Monday, hurry up!!) and I know it can vary, but I just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences recently with replacing the zipper pull? Thanks!



I got my zipper pull replaced. They did it free of charge but the charge would have been $60. ( it was for a Josephine wallet 6 months old. Pull was broken prior to purchase) I wrote my story that goes along with this lovely aka horrible experience up above I believe.


----------



## Dorf

How much do re-glacing of canvas cost?


----------



## Lunha

ashlie said:


> I got my binding redone on my Noé [emoji171][emoji847] it looks so awkward though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382326


Hi! How much did LV charge for new binding? IT Will look good again in time.


----------



## ashlie

Lunha said:


> Hi! How much did LV charge for new binding? IT Will look good again in time.



It was only $60!!


----------



## Maltoo

ashlie said:


> It was only $60!!



Wow, that is a great price! Does anyone know what it would be on a Neverfull? I have search and search and can not seem to find that price


----------



## fabuleux

Maltoo said:


> Wow, that is a great price! Does anyone know what it would be on a Neverfull? I have search and search and can not seem to find that price


Have you posted in the NF clubhouse? A lot of ladies have gotten this repair done over the years and might be able to help you.


----------



## Maltoo

fabuleux said:


> Have you posted in the NF clubhouse? A lot of ladies have gotten this repair done over the years and might be able to help you.



no, I did not even think to check there. Thanks will do that!


----------



## LL777

Does anyone know how much it will cost to have a gold plate of the favorite mm replaced in the USA?


----------



## bickyi

LL777 said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost to have a gold plate of the favorite mm replaced in the USA?



I was quoted $110 for the Inventeur plate replacement for the Berkeley and Thames PM a couple years back. I think the plate on the Favorite is just slightly smaller, so even with the price increase, my guess is that it should still be around the same. Hope this helps!


----------



## Morenita21

Just got a quote to replace all the vachetta on my Neverfull mm is
CDN$600. In case anyone is looking to get this done.


----------



## NerdyNinja

Does anyone know how much it would be to replace the leather tab on a speedy (where the lock attaches)?


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Similar question - how much does it cost to change speedy handles to new ones? In Canadian dollars?


----------



## maggie0510

LL777 said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost to have a gold plate of the favorite mm replaced in the USA?


I got mine replaced for free! The SA was nice enough to offer it to me. When he checked the computer, it was $76 plus tax if I had to pay.


----------



## ronjet

Wow! Glad I found your thread midg613! Was looking for a possible repair of our Noe. So Sorry I resurrected your thread.  Congratulations on all the repairs done by LV on your bags! And it is all lovely!


----------



## Brendutch

DesigningStyle said:


> Not sure that this is totally accurate.  Perhaps it depends on your store.  Mine will "replace all the vachetta" on a bag and that is all this needs.


+1 As long as the canvas is fine, I think they will repair it. This is not Chanel...


----------



## pingko

Hi is anyone know how much LV charge to replace this part?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Kitty157

Brendutch said:


> +1 As long as the canvas is fine, I think they will repair it. This is not Chanel...



Main reason I won't even consider Chanel...


----------



## DawnS

Any idea how much it is to replace the entire zipper on a Sarah wallet?


----------



## Beckerbecker

Hi! I just sent in my Saumur 43 and Noe gm for repair. 

For the Saumur 43, in replacing the flap piping, strap, side buckle and outer tabs. They quoted me $395. 

For the Noe, I'm replacing the piping on the top and the entire bottom of the bag. They quoted me $300.

Hopefully, everything goes well!


----------



## redgreenblue

Beckerbecker said:


> Hi! I just sent in my Saumur 43 and Noe gm for repair.
> 
> For the Saumur 43, in replacing the flap piping, strap, side buckle and outer tabs. They quoted me $395.
> 
> For the Noe, I'm replacing the piping on the top and the entire bottom of the bag. They quoted me $300.
> 
> Hopefully, everything goes well!



For the Saumur, is this the complete leather? Mine is still very fine, but would be interesting to know.


----------



## Beckerbecker

redgreenblue said:


> For the Saumur, is this the complete leather? Mine is still very fine, but would be interesting to know.




Hi! It's for the larger Saumur. I asked how much it would cost to replace all the leather and they quoted me $930. For the smallest Saumur model, I've heard that it cost around $600.


----------



## LL777

Does anyone know how much it will cost to replace an artsy handle?


----------



## redgreenblue

Beckerbecker said:


> Hi! It's for the larger Saumur. I asked how much it would cost to replace all the leather and they quoted me $930. For the smallest Saumur model, I've heard that it cost around $600.



Thank you! I also have the large one.


----------



## Ponews

Has anyone gone for a repair while in Paris?  I'll be there for about 12 days this fall and have a small spot on my Delightful where the top vachetta trim is coming off - I need it re-stitched or replaced.  Anyone know if they can do this in 10 days?  Any suggestions about which store?

THANKS!


----------



## fabuleux

Ponews said:


> Has anyone gone for a repair while in Paris?  I'll be there for about 12 days this fall and have a small spot on my Delightful where the top vachetta trim is coming off - I need it re-stitched or replaced.  Anyone know if they can do this in 10 days?  Any suggestions about which store?
> 
> THANKS!


If the repair can't be done "in store," and only a few things like zipper pull replacements can be done there, repairs take four to six weeks in France too. Unless they exchange your bag on the spot, then I recommend you do your repair from your home boutique.


----------



## pingko

I have a quote for replacing straps & handles for Neverfull GM Ikat for AU$525.


----------



## Genette

Anyone know how much it is to change the zipper and pull on a Alma PM?


----------



## ashlie

Chauwall said:


> I got my vintage mono Alma looked at in Atlanta in 2016-he called it between the PM size and MM size so priced out PM
> 
> All vachetta replaced included handles, chaps, rivets, bottom with footers $655
> Hardware at the handles $90
> Key Bell (hangtag) $70
> 
> I polished my zipper and hardware with Blue Metal Polish and will probably send off for the leather replacement.  Woot, woot!





Chauwall said:


> I think the handles which come with chaps is $250 so I am guessing bottom will be $400 but it includes feet and thick leather strips to keep off the floor.





Genette said:


> Anyone know how much it is to change the zipper and pull on a Alma PM?



Found those posts above for you!


----------



## Genette

ashlie said:


> Found those posts above for you!



Thanks Ashlie!


----------



## Lunha

My friend went to the LV store in Copenhagen, Denmark to repair a keypouch that she bought second hand. The store no longer Do repairs if you dont have the original receipt When you purchased the actual item. So Sad that LV makes It difficult for prelove owner.


----------



## Ponews

fabuleux said:


> If the repair can't be done "in store," and only a few things like zipper pull replacements can be done there, repairs take four to six weeks in France too. Unless they exchange your bag on the spot, then I recommend you do your repair from your home boutique.


Thanks!!  Guess I will have to ship it to Dallas, I was just hoping how everything over there is cheaper the repair would be as well.  I'll still be shopping, looking forward to my first trip to LV on Champs! (not my first trip to Paris, just sadly my first trip to LV there, wish I had bought a bunch in the late 90's when I lived in Europe).


----------



## TaraLuV

Hi! Does anyone have an estimate on what it might cost to repair this? Thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

TaraLuV said:


> Hi! Does anyone have an estimate on what it might cost to repair this? Thanks!


When did you purchase this bag?


----------



## Andy1612

Lunha said:


> My friend went to the LV store in Copenhagen, Denmark to repair a keypouch that she bought second hand. The store no longer Do repairs if you dont have the original receipt When you purchased the actual item. So Sad that LV makes It difficult for prelove owner.


Are you sure it wasn't just the SA, I have been asked for the receipt by one SA i just told her i didn't bring it and that was that 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ashlie

Andy1612 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just the SA, I have been asked for the receipt by one SA i just told her i didn't bring it and that was that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app



It honestly just depends on which store you go to. And if the SA likes you.


----------



## TaraLuV

fabuleux said:


> When did you purchase this bag?


January 2014


----------



## fabuleux

TaraLuV said:


> January 2014


From an LV store?


----------



## TaraLuV

fabuleux said:


> From an LV store?


Yes.


----------



## Andy1612

ashlie said:


> It honestly just depends on which store you go to. And if the SA likes you.


I agree 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fabuleux

TaraLuV said:


> Yes.


Did something happen to this bag? This is very unusual wear on a bag that is barely two years old. I would take the bag to my local store and ask about a pipping replacement (prices vary depending on the bag). What model is it?


----------



## ashlie

TaraLuV said:


> January 2014





fabuleux said:


> Did something happen to this bag? This is very unusual wear on a bag that is barely two years old. I would take the bag to my local store and ask about a pipping replacement (prices vary depending on the bag). What model is it?



I agree. I have a bag that is 18 years old with piping and its absolutely fine. I have the same question, did something happen to this bag?


----------



## TaraLuV

ashlie said:


> I agree. I have a bag that is 18 years old with piping and its absolutely fine. I have the same question, did something happen to this bag?


I don't know what happened to it, I didn't use it for a bit and got it out of the dust bag and my heart dropped. It's a Palermo PM. I don't have a store closer than 2 hours away, but I'll make the trip soon. Thanks!


----------



## ashlie

TaraLuV said:


> I don't know what happened to it, I didn't use it for a bit and got it out of the dust bag and my heart dropped. It's a Palermo PM. I don't have a store closer than 2 hours away, but I'll make the trip soon. Thanks!



Depending on how old your bag is they might repair for free.


----------



## Kouralakko

Anyone know the price of reglazing a french purse/viennois wallet?


----------



## Ashsand

Does anyone know how much it is to replace the handles of mini speedy?


----------



## fabuleux

Ashsand said:


> Does anyone know how much it is to replace the handles of mini speedy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438112
> View attachment 3438113


WTH happened????


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Dog? Cat? ...


----------



## Ashsand

Dog [emoji37]


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

I've searched but can't find current replacement costs for the handles of a speedy - does anyone have an indication of what to expect?


----------



## pingko

Ashsand said:


> Does anyone know how much it is to replace the handles of mini speedy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438112
> View attachment 3438113



I'm not sure if this will help. I got a quote for replacing handle for Manhattan GM it cost AU$150 each.


----------



## cfrozal23

I recently purchased a pre-loved zippy compact wallet.  I scored a good price because the zipper lining is loose, but overall in good condition.  Does anyone know if that is something thing that can be repaired?


----------



## Ashsand

Thanks, for trying to help [emoji4] I will probably take it in tomorrow.


----------



## cfrozal23

Don't know if this will help, but to reglaze my Emelie wallet I purchased in 2015- the cost is $125.


----------



## cfrozal23

Here is an attached photo for my question above.  What do you think this will cost repair wise? The stitching has come apart on the bottom by the zipper pull.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hi, does anyone know of LV can replace a lining of a vintage back pack?  Or if i can somehow wash it?
Thanks !


----------



## fabuleux

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi, does anyone know of LV can replace a lining of a vintage back pack?  Or if i can somehow wash it?
> Thanks !


It depends on the bag, but yes, in general LV can reline bags. If you can pull the lining out, you can try to wash it with a damp clothe and a little soap. It works well on my bags.


----------



## Blanche43

Hi, I'm new to this forum, so I haven't read all of the posts but wondered if anyone knows the current cost of replacing straps on a monogram GM Neverfull? My MIL, had a heat stamped one she wasn't using and gave it to me, but her initials are not mine...thanks!


----------



## chloebagfreak

fabuleux said:


> It depends on the bag, but yes, in general LV can reline bags. If you can pull the lining out, you can try to wash it with a damp clothe and a little soap. It works well on my bags.


Thanks so much!


----------



## cagl00

Does anyone know the cost to replace a zipper on Trousse 28?  Or any zipper possibly?


----------



## Beckerbecker

Just got my Noe back!! Before and after!


----------



## cagl00

Beckerbecker said:


> Just got my Noe back!! Before and after!



Can I ask the cost for something like that? It looks great!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Beckerbecker said:


> Just got my Noe back!! Before and after!


Omg.....stunning! I didn't know they could do that. How wonderful for you


----------



## Beckerbecker

cagl00 said:


> Can I ask the cost for something like that? It looks great!



It was $300 for the binding and the bottom!


----------



## Kitty157

It looks great!!!


----------



## pingko

Ashsand said:


> Thanks, for trying to help [emoji4] I will probably take it in tomorrow.



You're welcome


----------



## lamberu

bickyi said:


> I was quoted $30 last week for a Speedy 25. I was surprised because it has always been free for as long as I can remember (I've had 1 or 2 changed in the past), but my SA said price increased a couple months ago, and they now charge for it. I think if you have a good history with your SA, he/she may still give it to you for free. Hope this helps!


I need a new zipper pull for my S 25, do they repair in store?


----------



## Kitty157

For zipper pulls- if they have it in stock they will do it in store. It's a quick job but depending on how busy they are they may ask u to leave it.


----------



## BeGoldStayGold

I just purchased my first LV bag from a big LV Store and the SA told me that there isn't a "one year warranty" so to speak, She said it's just an understanding  and they take them case by case if something is wrong with the bag. I was like wait, whaaaaat? I thought that there literally was a one year warranty for some reason. Maybe from hearing people say it in reviews or something...


----------



## ashlie

BeGoldStayGold said:


> I just purchased my first LV bag from a big LV Store and the SA told me that there isn't a "one year warranty" so to speak, She said it's just an understanding  and they take them case by case if something is wrong with the bag. I was like wait, whaaaaat? I thought that there literally was a one year warranty for some reason. Maybe from hearing people say it in reviews or something...



Lol. Sorry. Just laughed because your response is absolutely correct. There isn't an actual warranty so to speak. They wanted to charge me for a a defect on a brand new item. I'm starting to switch to Hérmes and Chanel because of the customer service I've been getting at LV recently.


----------



## BeGoldStayGold

ashlie said:


> Lol. Sorry. Just laughed because your response is absolutely correct. There isn't an actual warranty so to speak. They wanted to charge me for a a defect on a brand new item. I'm starting to switch to Hérmes and Chanel because of the customer service I've been getting at LV recently.



I guess LV is just like traffic now. There are just TOO MANY PEOPLE EVERYWHERE, and here in California, traffic is like people carrying LV Bags. EVERYONE is in the game. A YEAR ago, if you would've said I would be buying an LV and spending this much money on a handbag, I would of said you're crazy. NOW, I AM crazy like everyone else here on this page....AND, I can see I am in GREAT company!  LOL


----------



## ashlie

BeGoldStayGold said:


> I guess LV is just like traffic now. There are just TOO MANY PEOPLE EVERYWHERE, and here in California, traffic is like people carrying LV Bags. EVERYONE is in the game. A YEAR ago, if you would've said I would be buying an LV and spending this much money on a handbag, I would of said you're crazy. NOW, I AM crazy like everyone else here on this page....AND, I can see I am in GREAT company!  LOL



Yes! Totally!! I can see why LV is trying to increase their prices consistently.


----------



## fabuleux

BeGoldStayGold said:


> I just purchased my first LV bag from a big LV Store and the SA told me that there isn't a "one year warranty" so to speak, She said it's just an understanding  and they take them case by case if something is wrong with the bag. I was like wait, whaaaaat? I thought that there literally was a one year warranty for some reason. Maybe from hearing people say it in reviews or something...


Definitely true. There is no warranty and there never was one either, except on watches and some fine jewelry. When I bought my very first bag, many moons ago, I asked that question to the SA... Because it is such an expensive item!  The warranty myth is particularly pervasive on this forum. But it's worth to note that Louis Vuitton does provide complementary repairs for newly purchased items and in most cases, takes good care of clients experiencing premature wear.


----------



## babyloove

Hello, 

I just got a vintage trocadero in very good condition except for the interior and exterior pockets. Do you know how to remove the sticky lining ? Do you know if LV can redo the pocket ? The seller told me it was very common for old pieces to have this problem. I had it authentificated, so no doubt 

I'm sorry for all the questions and if there's already a topic for that. 

Thanks


----------



## fabuleux

Beckerbecker said:


> It was $300 for the binding and the bottom!


Very reasonable price! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## fabuleux

babyloove said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just got a vintage trocadero in very good condition except for the interior and exterior pockets. Do you know how to remove the sticky lining ? Do you know if LV can redo the pocket ? The seller told me it was very common for old pieces to have this problem. I had it authentificated, so no doubt
> 
> I'm sorry for all the questions and if there's already a topic for that.
> 
> Thanks


Indeed it's very common for these pieces to have sticky pockets because the lining slowly deteriorated. Louis Vuitton might be able to reline the pockets so I would check out with my local boutique first. Then you can look at the vintage club for lots of tips about removing the sticky lining yourself.


----------



## babyloove

Thank you Fabuleux !

I will definitely check with a store first.


fabuleux said:


> Indeed it's very common for these pieces to have sticky pockets because the lining slowly deteriorated. Louis Vuitton might be able to reline the pockets so I would check out with my local boutique first. Then you can look at the vintage club for lots of tips about removing the sticky lining yourself.


----------



## fabuleux

babyloove said:


> Thank you Fabuleux !
> 
> I will definitely check with a store first.


Good luck and please keep us updated on what you learn at the store!


----------



## babyloove

I left it at the store. They have to send it for a quote.


----------



## tweeety

Does anyone know how much it cost to replace the whole  zipper for a keepall 45??


----------



## Roshelle

I recently bought a Pochette NM accessories in Monogram and the (I don't know how you say it in English) lid (or something like that) is getting apart from each other. So the top and bottom are getting loose on both sides. Because of that the red color is disappeared and it's now some kind of black.











It's like this. So I've contacted my SA and she say it's better you completely fix the lid. Any idea what the price would be?


----------



## cagl00

Roshelle said:


> I recently bought a Pochette NM accessories in Monogram and the (I don't know how you say it in English) lid (or something like that) is getting apart from each other. So the top and bottom are getting loose on both sides. Because of that the red color is disappeared and it's now some kind of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like this. So I've contacted my SA and she say it's better you completely fix the lid. Any idea what the price would be?



How old is it?


----------



## Roshelle

cagl00 said:


> How old is it?



When this started to happen it was just 6 weeks old. I left my bag yesterday at the store for reparation and I hope it will be with no costs  On my receipt it said 50 euros for the tab, but the SA said that (MAYBE) it was going to be without any costs.


----------



## fabuleux

Roshelle said:


> When this started to happen it was just 6 weeks old. I left my bag yesterday at the store for reparation and I hope it will be with no costs  On my receipt it said 50 euros for the tab, but the SA said that (MAYBE) it was going to be without any costs.


Just be aware that the red glazing will wear out again eventually. 
I hope you get your repair for free!


----------



## Kitty157

I brought my Thames pm in to have my SA evaluate the shoulder strap as some parts by the hardware the glue is separating like this pouchette. She told me they don't  reglue the straps. They just order a new strap. I didn't repair it as the shoulder straps were in excellent condition otherwise with fantastic patina and I just thought this was wasteful to dump these straps and costly too- she also advised that my straps weren't too bad yet. Is she correct that they don't reglue the straps?


----------



## Roshelle

Oh they don't? I thought my SA told me that it can be glued. But when I gave my bag for reparation they told me it's getting renewed. Well, I think it's better to replace it. My bag already had a nice patina, and the straps did too, but that will be fine!


----------



## fabuleux

Kitty157 said:


> I brought my Thames pm in to have my SA evaluate the shoulder strap as some parts by the hardware the glue is separating like this pouchette. She told me they don't  reglue the straps. They just order a new strap. I didn't repair it as the shoulder straps were in excellent condition otherwise with fantastic patina and I just thought this was wasteful to dump these straps and costly too- she also advised that my straps weren't too bad yet. Is she correct that they don't reglue the straps?


Hi Kitty, in the worst case scenario, I would buy superglue and make a quick fix myself if they can't repair the strap. Just a thought.


----------



## Kitty157

fabuleux said:


> Hi Kitty, in the worst case scenario, I would buy superglue and make a quick fix myself if they can't repair the strap. Just a thought.



I almost did!  The only reason I didn't was because I wasn't sure if LV would touch the bag again if ever I needed a repair in the future once I glued it.


----------



## londonmommy2014

I tried searching this forum so I'm sorry if it's been asked but my neverfull needs the trim around opening replaced I don't live super close to a store does anyone know about what that cost thanks!


----------



## nailgirl70

FYI I just received quotes on speedy 30 leather replacement $540 and Alma pm $600+ sorry can't remember I am considering it in the future

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fabuleux

londonmommy2014 said:


> I tried searching this forum so I'm sorry if it's been asked but my neverfull needs the trim around opening replaced I don't live super close to a store does anyone know about what that cost thanks!


I suggest you also post in the NF club. The ladies there might be able to help you as well.


----------



## KSorick521

Hello everyone! I'm new to the purseforum but definitely not new to LV...I just wanted to add to this list that's going on. I recently purchased my first piece of Vintage LV (a Petit Noe from 1988) and I was interested in getting the leather replaced. Not necessarily on the bottom but around the opening of the bag and possibly a new handle because the leather is cracking off in some spots. I can appreciate the wear of this bag because I know it's vintage but I was just curious to see how much it would cost. I don't live near an LV store so I can't just take it in, so I sent a email and it took a few days for them to answer me but in the meantime I chatted with a woman via the website. She told me she couldn't even give me a ballpark figure because it needs to be assessed in person. I just received an email though stating that if I wanted ALL the leather replaced (including the bottom) it would start at $715!! And if I just wanted the straps and border replaced it would cost around $500 without taxes. I know for sure now that I won't be replacing the leather unless it gets increasingly bad over the time I use it. But I was not expecting that much for the leather replacement at all. On a different note, I got the piping on my Speedy 30 replaced about 4 years ago and it was $200. Also, one more haha I have a Neverfull GM in the Damier Ebene and 6 months into using it my straps started cracking. I took it in and they replaced them for free and re-hotstamped my initials for me but they couldn't guarantee that it wouldn't happen again so now I'm really careful with using it which is not what I wanted when I initially bought the bag because Damier Ebene is supposed to be carefree.  I just thought I would contribute to this posting =)


----------



## fabuleux

KSorick521 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the purseforum but definitely not new to LV...I just wanted to add to this list that's going on. I recently purchased my first piece of Vintage LV (a Petit Noe from 1988) and I was interested in getting the leather replaced. Not necessarily on the bottom but around the opening of the bag and possibly a new handle because the leather is cracking off in some spots. I can appreciate the wear of this bag because I know it's vintage but I was just curious to see how much it would cost. I don't live near an LV store so I can't just take it in, so I sent a email and it took a few days for them to answer me but in the meantime I chatted with a woman via the website. She told me she couldn't even give me a ballpark figure because it needs to be assessed in person. I just received an email though stating that if I wanted ALL the leather replaced (including the bottom) it would start at $715!! And if I just wanted the straps and border replaced it would cost around $500 without taxes. I know for sure now that I won't be replacing the leather unless it gets increasingly bad over the time I use it. But I was not expecting that much for the leather replacement at all. On a different note, I got the piping on my Speedy 30 replaced about 4 years ago and it was $200. Also, one more haha I have a Neverfull GM in the Damier Ebene and 6 months into using it my straps started cracking. I took it in and they replaced them for free and re-hotstamped my initials for me but they couldn't guarantee that it wouldn't happen again so now I'm really careful with using it which is not what I wanted when I initially bought the bag because Damier Ebene is supposed to be carefree.  I just thought I would contribute to this posting =)


Great info thanks. 
It's expensive to replace all the leather on the Noé because you have to take it completely apart and rebuild a "new" bag. Although it's pricy, it's a good option for people who want to restore a vintage bag with lots of sentimental value.


----------



## KSorick521

Thanks for the info! Maybe down the road I'll invest in getting it fixed but as of now I don't think I want to I just want to use it and enjoy it [emoji847]


----------



## Kouralakko

Any recent info what would it cost to replace the leather trim on the opening of the Noe bag..


----------



## KSorick521

Kouralakko said:


> Any recent info what would it cost to replace the leather trim on the opening of the Noe bag..



They told me that it would cost around $500 in the email I received a few days ago [emoji33]


----------



## Kouralakko

KSorick521 said:


> They told me that it would cost around $500 in the email I received a few days ago [emoji33]



Can't be that much because it is just the narrow piece that goes around the mouth of the bag.. And few years ago it was around 55-60$.. They must have understod something wrong. [emoji15]


----------



## Kouralakko

legallyblonde83 said:


> Hi  I have an old LV Noe bag. Any idea what it would cost to replace the leather on top of the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150600
> View attachment 3150601



Did you change the top trim of your Noe? If yes, can I ask what did it cost


----------



## babyloove

LV says it's 300 euros to change the inside and the outside pocket of the trocadero, as they have to tear the bag apart. Haven't decide yet if I'll do it or just take it to a good cobbler for the inside pocket. The outside one is just for the look, so it doesn't really matter if it's sticky...

I neef to think about it ...


----------



## fabuleux

babyloove said:


> LV says it's 300 euros to change the inside and the outside pocket of the trocadero, as they have to tear the bag apart. Haven't decide yet if I'll do it or just take it to a good cobbler for the inside pocket. The outside one is just for the look, so it doesn't really matter if it's sticky...
> 
> I neef to think about it ...


300€ seems reasonable. I would go the LV route if I planned on keeping the bag for a while.


----------



## chlamy

Thanks everyone who's contributed for the info! Very useful. I have a somewhat unrelated question -- I'm wondering if LHR store has the new packaging yet. Anyone bought from there recently? Thanks!


----------



## babyloove

I agree with you, I just don't know what I want to do with the bag... I told them to send it back to the store, I need to think about it.


fabuleux said:


> 300€ seems reasonable. I would go the LV route if I planned on keeping the bag for a while.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

Kouralakko said:


> Did you change the top trim of your Noe? If yes, can I ask what did it cost


Hi, I had my noe top binding changed they charged me 70 plus tax.  I also bought the leather sting and they charged me 30 for that.  But I recently went back to buy another leather sting and they charged me 70 for just the leather sting.  The SA told me the price went up.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

Kouralakko said:


> Any recent info what would it cost to replace the leather trim on the opening of the Noe bag..


Hi, I had my noe top binding changed they charged me 70 plus tax. I also bought the leather sting and they charged me 30 for that. But I recently went back to buy another leather sting and they charged me 70 for just the leather sting. The SA told me the price went up.  I need it for  my Backpack and she checked all items that utilized the leather string and they all said 70 plus tax.  So not sure how much the top binding cost now.


----------



## JCLoVesLV

KSorick521 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the purseforum but definitely not new to LV...I just wanted to add to this list that's going on. I recently purchased my first piece of Vintage LV (a Petit Noe from 1988) and I was interested in getting the leather replaced. Not necessarily on the bottom but around the opening of the bag and possibly a new handle because the leather is cracking off in some spots. I can appreciate the wear of this bag because I know it's vintage but I was just curious to see how much it would cost. I don't live near an LV store so I can't just take it in, so I sent a email and it took a few days for them to answer me but in the meantime I chatted with a woman via the website. She told me she couldn't even give me a ballpark figure because it needs to be assessed in person. I just received an email though stating that if I wanted ALL the leather replaced (including the bottom) it would start at $715!! And if I just wanted the straps and border replaced it would cost around $500 without taxes. I know for sure now that I won't be replacing the leather unless it gets increasingly bad over the time I use it. But I was not expecting that much for the leather replacement at all. On a different note, I got the piping on my Speedy 30 replaced about 4 years ago and it was $200. Also, one more haha I have a Neverfull GM in the Damier Ebene and 6 months into using it my straps started cracking. I took it in and they replaced them for free and re-hotstamped my initials for me but they couldn't guarantee that it wouldn't happen again so now I'm really careful with using it which is not what I wanted when I initially bought the bag because Damier Ebene is supposed to be carefree.  I just thought I would contribute to this posting =)


What you can do is change the leather one by one.  So it won't be so much at once.  Leave it as a project.


----------



## Ggesco87

Beckerbecker said:


> Hi! I just sent in my Saumur 43 and Noe gm for repair.
> 
> For the Saumur 43, in replacing the flap piping, strap, side buckle and outer tabs. They quoted me $395.
> 
> For the Noe, I'm replacing the piping on the top and the entire bottom of the bag. They quoted me $300.
> 
> Hopefully, everything goes well!


Thank you for your post just purchased preloved Samur 43 in great condition with exception of the strap taking it in ASAP. Will follow up


----------



## Mbailee

Kouralakko said:


> Did you change the top trim of your Noe? If yes, can I ask what did it cost


I just  dropped mine off with my SA and I was quoted $75 CAD.


----------



## nailgirl70

My 21 year old Epi Petite Noe is brand new again! Last year I managed to get a brand new shoulder strap and a few weeks ago I purchased a new drawstring! Here's to another 20yrs +! [emoji122] [emoji482]


----------



## shazzy quijano

Did anyone had the cowhide handles of their speedy or neverfull (along with the cowhide trimmings) replaced at LV store? How much did it cost?


----------



## shazzy quijano

nailgirl70 said:


> FYI I just received quotes on speedy 30 leather replacement $540 and Alma pm $600+ sorry can't remember I am considering it in the future
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using PurseForum mobile app


540 dollars for the replacement of the cowhide leather for the speedy 30? Isn't that like 80% of the brand new? Ugh


----------



## miknarth

nailgirl70 said:


> My 21 year old Epi Petite Noe is brand new again! Last year I managed to get a brand new shoulder strap and a few weeks ago I purchased a new drawstring! Here's to another 20yrs +! [emoji122] [emoji482]



Looks great!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Wau!!!! Really gorgeous. I really should learn from you   ....a  true amatour ... Congrats.. Your Noe has  a chatacter of its own. And eventually you have !! My best congrats again for having achieved such a beautiful result!!!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Camaro Chic said:


> They could replace the chap by itself for probably about $150 (they quoted that for a chap on my Speedy, cabas should be similar) but then the patina wouldn't match.. and if they did the whole strap then it wouldn't match the other so they would need to do both... then it wouldn't match the bottom.. domino effect..



Ugh! My Cabas cost only $500 when I purchased it lol...and I have the same issue...well thank you for the information!


----------



## poonski

Hi! Does anyone know what is the U.S. quote to replace all the vachetta leather on the neverfull mm?


----------



## Zoe C

poonski said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what is the U.S. quote to replace all the vachetta leather on the neverfull mm?



I've just seen someone in the Neverfull thread saying it was $700 including tax.


----------



## miknarth

Zoe C said:


> I've just seen someone in the Neverfull thread saying it was $700 including tax.



Yep, here is the post. There's even a great picture to show how it all looks now:


$655...Right at $700 w/tax 


http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/30645650/


----------



## Monstahospital

Beckerbecker said:


> Just got my Noe back!! Before and after!



Looks brand new, swoon[emoji847]


----------



## KSorick521

Just wanted to update on my earlier post about the petit noe...I took it in to the King of Prussia store today and my sales associate told me that the leather trim around the top of the bag would cost $60 to replace but she wouldn't know if the canvas was cracked until they took it apart. If the canvas ends up being cracked then it's not repairable [emoji53]. And then I asked about the handle because the leather was split there as well and she told me that would be $90 to replace. So I don't think $150 is bad to pay for repairs, especially since I only paid under $400 for the vintage bag. I can't wait to see it when they ship it back to me and I hope is repairable![emoji5]


----------



## chlamy

Just got back from Heathrow. Apparently LV doesnt let you hold the items for 24h anymore (my personal shopper told me they changed their policy). And when I was in store, I was only allowed one male wallet and one female wallet (i.e. you cant buy two male or two female wallets). Not sure about policy on bags cuz I didnt get any.


----------



## PrincessBala

chlamy said:


> Just got back from Heathrow. Apparently LV doesnt let you hold the items for 24h anymore (my personal shopper told me they changed their policy). And when I was in store, I was only allowed one male wallet and one female wallet (i.e. you cant buy two male or two female wallets). Not sure about policy on bags cuz I didnt get any.


wow that is new. I think they have trouble with keeping that one stocked and with it being in an airport, people are taking advantage of the price difference ...


----------



## chlamy

PrincessBala said:


> wow that is new. I think they have trouble with keeping that one stocked and with it being in an airport, people are taking advantage of the price difference ...



Yeah they might be worried about reseller swooping up a bunch of the same items. I was getting the Slender & Clemence wallets for my friends and thought of getting one for myself since it was 17% cheaper than in London, but the SA said only one male wallet and one female wallet allowed per passport [emoji17] (then she said I could still buy a bag).


----------



## LGE

I booked an app with a personal shopper at Heathrow last week and she mentioned the 24h re reserving items. She also said that if they were LE items, she could check if she could reserve them a week before instead. Then again, as per your experience @chlamy this might have changed by now! But anyway, I won't be at Heathrow until December so a lot of things can happen but I will keep you updated.


----------



## IceDancer

Etak14 said:


> If you're flying outside the EU you can buy duty free LV offer 17% rather 20% off. You would need to make an appointment with the personal shopping team at Heathrow and you can do that on the Heathrow/duty free web site, you do need to be spend over a certain amount but if you're wanting to visit LV I can't imagine that being a problem



Anyone know what this amount is? I'm sure it won't be an issue but I'm just curious, since my mom is going without me. I need to make sure she spends enough.


----------



## chlamy

IceDancer said:


> Anyone know what this amount is? I'm sure it won't be an issue but I'm just curious, since my mom is going without me. I need to make sure she spends enough.



I remember somebody mentioning something like £300 but i dont know for sure. Perhaps you can email T5 and ask about that?


----------



## Morganlp

The strap of my Odeon looks really worn and bad .  It's my favorite purse and I carry it all the time.  I really hate to spend $1100 for a new bag.  I can have the strap replaced for around $200, but it will be new light leather next to the dark leather on the purse...I'm scared I will never get the strap to match...I don't know what to do.  They told me for $700 I could have all the leather replaced on the entire purse.  But my purse is in great condition.  Any suggestions? Anyone had parts of the purse replaced?  Does it look funny?


----------



## yy_bubu

i would just grab the strap. it will patina shortly

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## KSorick521

I agree, I would just get it replaced and let it patina naturally because it will match eventually.


----------



## fabuleux

Replacement lock in gold is still $39.


----------



## KSorick521

After about 3 1/2 weeks I got an email from my sales associate at the King of Prussia mall stating that they had my vintage petit noè with new binding (yay!) but the handle was on back order. Less than a day later, they had the handle and were shipping the bag back to me. I received her yesterday and I could not be more pleased. I know some people don't like old and new patina together but I honestly don't mind. My bag is from the 80s and now I get to put my own experiences and patina into it. The cost of the new handle was $90, and the cost for the binding was $60. I was surprised to find out that the handle is an "in house" replacement meaning the stores usually have them in stock but for some reason they were back ordered and coming from France. Here are some photos! [emoji4]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

fabuleux said:


> Replacement lock in gold is still $39.



Yes ...unless you ask kindly and you find a wonderfull male SA. I did and got a brand new lock for free. The one of my one month old speedy B was awfull, aready discoloured and sort of "dark yellow" compared to the other pieces of hardware. He just handled it to me and told me "enjoy your purse". In the past I had some problems with LV CS (repair service) but recently they have been really cooperative and kind. [emoji3]
All the best.


----------



## lovecupcakes

Hello everyone! I just purchased a vintage Louis Vuitton speedy 25. Everything looks amazing, minus the zipper pull and the side tab. Would any of you happen to know how much it'll cost to have these 2 items fixed in the US? Thank you in advance!


----------



## yy_bubu

[QUOTE
Hello everyone! I just purchased a vintage Louis Vuitton speedy 25. Everything looks amazing, minus the zipper pull and the side tab. Would any of you happen to know how much it'll cost to have these 2 items fixed in the US? Thank you in advance! [/QUOTE]

hi, i just had the zipper pull changed with the vachette piece (is it called the zipper leaf?) for my speedy 25. It cost SGD $45. Cant remember for the side tab though.. i did asked but forgot about it since i didn't change that


----------



## MSC123

Does anyone know how much the zipper pull on the monogram key pouch would cost? I've read so many different things. Also I purchased this pre-loved for $90 not sure if I should return or see if I could get it repaired!


----------



## Aphasia23

Hi everyone! Does anyone know how much it would cost to replace the leather trim on top and the strap on a petite noe pm? Or how much a total leather makeover would be? Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Neetabeeta37

KSorick521 said:


> View attachment 3493613
> View attachment 3493615
> 
> 
> After about 3 1/2 weeks I got an email from my sales associate at the King of Prussia mall stating that they had my vintage petit noè with new binding (yay!) but the handle was on back order. Less than a day later, they had the handle and were shipping the bag back to me. I received her yesterday and I could not be more pleased. I know some people don't like old and new patina together but I honestly don't mind. My bag is from the 80s and now I get to put my own experiences and patina into it. The cost of the new handle was $90, and the cost for the binding was $60. I was surprised to find out that the handle is an "in house" replacement meaning the stores usually have them in stock but for some reason they were back ordered and coming from France. Here are some photos! [emoji4]


I'm
Looking to purchase a vintage large noe and want to replace all of the vachetta. Did you get a quote for the side pieces of vachetta on your bag or the bottom. I know mine is larger so it would be more but I'm just curious. I'm trying to decide if the $300 price for the bag is worth it.


----------



## Neetabeeta37

Beckerbecker said:


> Just got my Noe back!! Before and after!


Thanks so much I was looking for this info. I'm looking to buy a vintage large noe and want to replace all of the leather. My only concern is if there is any tears in the canvas underneath the top leather trim of the bag they won't do the repairs.


----------



## bickyi

babyloove said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just got a vintage trocadero in very good condition except for the interior and exterior pockets. Do you know how to remove the sticky lining ? Do you know if LV can redo the pocket ? The seller told me it was very common for old pieces to have this problem. I had it authentificated, so no doubt
> 
> I'm sorry for all the questions and if there's already a topic for that.
> 
> Thanks



Also check out the Rescue club house thread. You'll see that many members clean off the stickiness with mild cleaner or acetone. Of course, you have to be super careful and only do it if you don't intend to bring it back to LV for service in the future because once you try to fix something on your own, they will no longer touch it. Good luck!


----------



## ivyvid

Hello everyone, so I have "inherited" a montsouris gm backpack and had my loving husband brought it to Louis vuitton at Michigan Ave here in Chicago to have it evaluated for the replacement of its leather parts during his lunch break. I called several times but as most of you guys mentioned here, they want to see the bag to be repaired for estimates. Here is what the great SA wrote with his business card..
(Not sure if its okay to post a business card here, moderators, kindly remove it if it's not allowed)





I called him for the clarifications like the leather lace is a separate cost from the $770 leather replacement and that's the exterior leather parts only. I asked him if they are going to re stamp the date code but he wasn't sure and told me that he'll contact the repair department about it. He also forgot to write the price for the trimming/binding and when I asked him, he said it's around $200-300 which I think probably wrong base on what other posted here...I emailed him too because my priority to be replaced for now are the base leather of the bag, the binding and just the front strap (except the leather where the buckle closure is in because that's where the date code is) and would really like to have the right estimate..hopefully it will not go beyond $500[emoji16] He replied right away and he added these questions to his email to the repair department. Hopefully I'll be able to get the cost so I can give the go signal to my dearest husband. Btw, this was yesterday so it wasn't that long[emoji6] The SA seems like a really nice guy[emoji1360]


----------



## ivyvid

So finally I got the estimates for the replacement of the leathers of my montsouris gm:


Locking strap leather(buckle part not included) =$90
Locking strap with the buckle part = $120
Trimming/ binding= $60
Bottom leather of the bag =$270
Leather straps =$120
Lace=$60

If all exterior leathers will be replaced, it will cost $770 plus $60 for the lace of the bag.
If the date code is stamped on the leather where the buckle is, they will not re stamped the date code which I think makes sense because it will not have it's original leather anymore when it was made.
Joshua, my client specialist advisor, is so awesome and really replied to all my inquiries and pretty quick.
I hope these will help you guys out. Have a blessed and wonderful weekend.


----------



## fabuleux

ivyvid said:


> So finally I got the estimates for the replacement of the leathers of my montsouris gm:
> 
> 
> Locking strap leather(buckle part not included) =$90
> Locking strap with the buckle part = $120
> Trimming/ binding= $60
> Bottom leather of the bag =$270
> Leather straps =$120
> Lace=$60
> 
> If all exterior leathers will be replaced, it will cost $770 plus $60 for the lace of the bag.
> If the date code is stamped on the leather where the buckle is, they will not re stamped the date code which I think makes sense because it will not have it's original leather anymore when it was made.
> Joshua, my client specialist advisor, is so awesome and really replied to all my inquiries and pretty quick.
> I hope these will help you guys out. Have a blessed and wonderful weekend.


These are great prices! Are you going forward with this?


----------



## ivyvid

fabuleux said:


> These are great prices! Are you going forward with this?



Yes, I am but decided not to go for all the leather replacement. I really would like to keep the leather where the date code is so hopefully the result will still be awesome[emoji4] My dearest husband will be downtown next week after Thanksgiving so that's when he will be bringing the bag[emoji6]


----------



## fabuleux

ivyvid said:


> Yes, I am but decided not to go for all the leather replacement. I really would like to keep the leather where the date code is so hopefully the result will still be awesome[emoji4] My dearest husband will be downtown next week after Thanksgiving so that's when he will be bringing the bag[emoji6]


I can't wait to see the result of this bag makeover!


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi! Two corners of my wallet have glazing coming off. Anyone know how much it would cost to repair?


----------



## fabuleux

nikksterxx said:


> Hi! Two corners of my wallet have glazing coming off. Anyone know how much it would cost to repair?
> 
> View attachment 3528971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528972


How old is your wallet? 
Less than one year old, it will likely be a free repair.


----------



## nikksterxx

fabuleux said:


> How old is your wallet?
> Less than one year old, it will likely be a free repair.



The date code is SD0040 so I'm assuming that's April 2000 so then it'll definitely not be free. I wanted to know what price I should expect to get the two corners repaired.


----------



## fabuleux

nikksterxx said:


> The date code is SD0040 so I'm assuming that's April 2000 so then it'll definitely not be free. I wanted to know what price I should expect to get the two corners repaired.


It's not very expensive but it depends on the actual model. Take it to your store and they will quote you the exact repair price. Usually they reglaze the entire wallet. Expect the process to take up to 6 weeks.


----------



## nikksterxx

fabuleux said:


> It's not very expensive but it depends on the actual model. Take it to your store and they will quote you the exact repair price. Usually they reglaze the entire wallet. Expect the process to take up to 6 weeks.



It's the Elise wallet - so a compact small wallet. Thank you!


----------



## nikksterxx

fabuleux said:


> It's not very expensive but it depends on the actual model. Take it to your store and they will quote you the exact repair price. Usually they reglaze the entire wallet. Expect the process to take up to 6 weeks.



Hi fabuleux! Had a question for you - if LV has a price increase do the repair costs go up as well?


----------



## fabuleux

nikksterxx said:


> Hi fabuleux! Had a question for you - if LV has a price increase do the repair costs go up as well?


Repair pricing also evolves. It does not necessarily follow the same retail price increase schedule though.


----------



## nikksterxx

fabuleux said:


> Repair pricing also evolves. It does not necessarily follow the same retail price increase schedule though.



Makes sense - thanks for the info!


----------



## shakalaboom

Hi would like to find out if this part can be repaired if it's worn out this way? Im afraid the strap will break on me anytime ;( it's a 1995 baby


----------



## fabuleux

shakalaboom said:


> Hi would like to find out if this part can be repaired if it's worn out this way? Im afraid the strap will break on me anytime ;( it's a 1995 baby


You can get that replaced. Just bring your bag to your local Louis Vuitton store and they will examine the bag and give you a personalized quote for the repair. You can also purchase a new black leather cordon for your Noé - I see that yours is very cracked. Good luck!


----------



## KatDe19

As long as the leather is not broken it can be repair [emoji1360] take it as soon as you can before something bad happens


----------



## hedonista

fabuleux said:


> You can get that replaced. Just bring your bag to your local Louis Vuitton store and they will examine the bag and give you a personalized quote for the repair. You can also purchase a new black leather cordon for your Noé - I see that yours is very cracked. Good luck!



Do you know how much the cord costs? I switched mine out with a bandeau and misplaced the original epi cord. [emoji30]


----------



## fabuleux

hedonista said:


> Do you know how much the cord costs? I switched mine out with a bandeau and misplaced the original epi cord. [emoji30]


I don't know recent pricing but it's relatively cheap and some stores have the cords in store.


----------



## beautyqueen101

FYI, took my Azure speedy 30 to get repaired at my local LV store. I requested to have the zipperpull replaced, one of the tabs (the keyhole one), and the lining of the bag. Cost for tab replacement each is $60 as well as the zipper pull. Making it a total of $120.00. Unfortunately, for this padticular bag, that I am aware of, I was told that they don't put a new lining in. I hope this helps with anyone looking to do repairs on their speedy.  Oh, and it will take 4-6 weeks to get done.


----------



## ArielNature

Hello everyone! 
Does someone know how much is a speedy B replacement strap? TIA


----------



## hedonista

ArielNature said:


> Hello everyone!
> Does someone know how much is a speedy B replacement strap? TIA



which version? vachetta, ebene, empreinte?


----------



## ArielNature

hedonista said:


> which version? vachetta, ebene, empreinte?



The vachetta, for the monogram speedy B


----------



## nikksterxx

nikksterxx said:


> Hi! Two corners of my wallet have glazing coming off. Anyone know how much it would cost to repair?
> 
> View attachment 3528971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528972



if anyone was wondering, i was told it would be $90 to reglaze the wallet


----------



## fabuleux

nikksterxx said:


> if anyone was wondering, i was told it would be $90 to reglaze the wallet


Did you send it for repair? This is a very reasonable price!


----------



## nikksterxx

not yet.. maybe after the holidays


----------



## hedonista

I had my SA order the gold chain from the Felicie wallet/pochette for $150.

Does anyone know what the cost of a replacement vachetta and DE strap is for the Alma BB?


----------



## Flyingwithpurpose

alotta said:


> I just called LV costumer service here in Japan a while ago
> I asked how much is it to replace handles for a monogram speedy 25
> and the very kind Japanese lady answered me that it is 7000yen per handle
> then I asked again if not just the handle but including the vachetta that holds the handle and she told me it will cost 14000yen for 1set so if I want to change the whole set of both the 2 handles it is 28000yen
> and I asked another question this time about the zipper pull, she said it costs 3000yen for that and again I told her not only the zipper pull but also the other leather that we can use to hang the key, she said it is also 3000yen
> 
> dollar rate as of now is 1USD - 78.43JPY
> 
> hope this helps especially to those who lives in JP like me!


Hi, I'm in Japan. Do u happen to know how much they would charge for the Damier Neverfull handles to be replaced?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi!
I brought to the boutique my Greenwich to see if they can fix the proplem with the final part of the zipper. They told me that to change the zipper will cost 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
125 Euros. They are sending it to Paris and wait for the opinion of the repair specialist. I hope they will be able to fix this little tiny piece of "plastic" without changing the entire zipper, as it is in perfect shape!


----------



## lvmk

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi!
> I brought to the boutique my Greenwich to see if they can fix the proplem with the final part of the zipper. They told me that to change the zipper will cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559713
> View attachment 3559715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 125 Euros. They are sending it to Paris and wait for the opinion of the repair specialist. I hope they will be able to fix this little tiny piece of "plastic" without changing the entire zipper, as it is in perfect shape!


That bag is still gorgeous though!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

lvmk said:


> That bag is still gorgeous though!



Thank you! I agree.


----------



## sweetneet

hi, i have my pomme Vernis Houston bag (bought in 2007) and last year one set of the inside pockets (the non-zippered set of pockets) got ripped.   Here are some photos...can see on right side of cellphone pocket the pocket is ripped near the stitching.   the 2nd photo is a more close-up photo showing how the pocket material is ripped from stitching attaching it to the inside of the bag.




at first i just avoided using that cell pocket (cellphones are so much wider these days, and doesn't fit, so it's kind of useless for that, lol) and i would put my cell in the other wider pocket, but then it also ripped on the other side of the set of pockets (see image below), so i c an't really use either of these pockets at all...kind of annoying. 



i just took the bag to Northpark center in Dallas and talked to an SA and she quoted price of $300 (with 8 week turn-around time) for the repair which would involve replacing the whole interior lining.  Eek. She mentioned that for this bag (Houston), there was no option for just repairing/replacing an interior pocket so would have to replace the whole lining. Eek. I am hesitant to spend that kind of $$ and go through all this trouble, just to replace the lining bc of ripped pockets. And the rest of the interior of the bag is pristine, and i love the Pomme color (  i believe Pomme is discontinued ?). 

Though, it IS very annoying to not be able to use these pockets, for such an $$ bag that I use somewhat regularly.

Do you think a local cobbler (high-end one of course) could somehow repair these pockets without having to replace the lining, and for a lower cost?

FWIW, this is the most expensive bag I own and this bag is one of my HG bags (is that still the term used here? hehe). I will never ever sell it, so potential resale value is not an issue.


----------



## fabuleux

sweetneet said:


> hi, i have my pomme Vernis Houston bag (bought in 2007) and last year one set of the inside pockets (the non-zippered set of pockets) got ripped.   Here are some photos...can see on right side of cellphone pocket the pocket is ripped near the stitching.   the 2nd photo is a more close-up photo showing how the pocket material is ripped from stitching attaching it to the inside of the bag.
> View attachment 3562919
> View attachment 3562920
> 
> 
> at first i just avoided using that cell pocket (cellphones are so much wider these days, and doesn't fit, so it's kind of useless for that, lol) and i would put my cell in the other wider pocket, but then it also ripped on the other side of the set of pockets (see image below), so i c an't really use either of these pockets at all...kind of annoying.
> View attachment 3562921
> 
> 
> i just took the bag to Northpark center in Dallas and talked to an SA and she quoted price of $300 (with 8 week turn-around time) for the repair which would involve replacing the whole interior lining.  Eek. She mentioned that for this bag (Houston), there was no option for just repairing/replacing an interior pocket so would have to replace the whole lining. Eek. I am hesitant to spend that kind of $$ and go through all this trouble, just to replace the lining bc of ripped pockets. And the rest of the interior of the bag is pristine, and i love the Pomme color (  i believe Pomme is discontinued ?).
> 
> Though, it IS very annoying to not be able to use these pockets, for such an $$ bag that I use somewhat regularly.
> 
> Do you think a local cobbler (high-end one of course) could somehow repair these pockets without having to replace the lining, and for a lower cost?
> 
> FWIW, this is the most expensive bag I own and this bag is one of my HG bags (is that still the term used here? hehe). I will never ever sell it, so potential resale value is not an issue.


To be honest with you, I would save the money and get the lining replaced by Louis Vuitton. This bag is almost ten years old so this is money well-invested for its upkeep. I know you love this bag so I think it's worth it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i took my metis in for repair - the glazing has started to crack after 3 years. my (then) bf's mother gifted it to me when we visited in france that year (2014) and when i went in to see about repair the girl took it to the back to have it examined, but then came back out and said they needed a receipt for the repair. is this accurate? i have heard such conflicting things about getting this item repaired that i feel hesitant to go back in without the receipt. she tried to look up the name in her system but it didn't come up b/c it was purchased in a different country. i didn't get a quote or anything - just 'come back with a receipt because it should be fixed.' there is no way i would ever talk to this guy again so getting a receipt isn't an option, if she even has it.


----------



## ivyvid

Hello everyone! I already got my repaired Montsouris gm backpack...here's the link..
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-newly-repaired-louis-vuitton-bag.958253/


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i took my metis in for repair - the glazing has started to crack after 3 years. my (then) bf's mother gifted it to me when we visited in france that year (2014) and when i went in to see about repair the girl took it to the back to have it examined, but then came back out and said they needed a receipt for the repair. is this accurate? i have heard such conflicting things about getting this item repaired that i feel hesitant to go back in without the receipt. she tried to look up the name in her system but it didn't come up b/c it was purchased in a different country. i didn't get a quote or anything - just 'come back with a receipt because it should be fixed.' there is no way i would ever talk to this guy again so getting a receipt isn't an option, if she even has it.



If you are asking to pay and have it reglazed you should not have to have a receipt. If you are asking them to consider repairing at no cost to you then they'll have to have a receipt. 

Maybe she misunderstood or she's misinformed but you don't have to have a receipt to pay for repairs. I get the impression some SA's misunderstood when receipts were required. I suspect some people aren't clear of their expectations when they talk to SA's either. 

I assume you are in the US. I don't think this varies from country to country but just in case.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PinkInTheBlue said:


> If you are asking to pay and have it reglazed you should not have to have a receipt. If you are asking them to consider repairing at no cost to you then they'll have to have a receipt.
> 
> Maybe she misunderstood or she's misinformed but you don't have to have a receipt to pay for repairs. I get the impression some SA's misunderstood when receipts were required. I suspect some people aren't clear of their expectations when they talk to SA's either.
> 
> I assume you are in the US. I don't think this varies from country to country but just in case.


thank you.

'I suspect some people aren't clear of their expectations when they talk to SA's either' - this applies to me, as i've never had to repair something before, so i was probably not a very informed customer. i called the customer service line since this happened, in order to get more help, and she said it will vary from store to store, the policy regarding receipts. i am going to take the bag back in again this weekend and see what they say. if i'm given a price quote i'll post it. the bag has bad memories associated w/it anyway so i might just sell it off, lol


----------



## TXLVlove

I have a novice repair question...does the store make you pay upfront for the repair or when you pick up?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

TXLVlove said:


> I have a novice repair question...does the store make you pay upfront for the repair or when you pick up?



When you pick it up. When you bring the item in they tell you how much it will be.


----------



## ivyvid

Zoezampalunga said:


> When you pick it up. When you bring the item in they tell you how much it will be.



Yes, this is true but in my case, I got an estimated price base on the repair I wanted them to do then when I went to pick up my bag, the price was lower than the original estimated price ( it would be really nice if all cases are like this[emoji4]) I was also kind of surprised that there was no tax charged. Is that normal? Including the luggage tag I bought.


----------



## ivyvid

My repaired louis vuitton montsouris Gm! 
(Now thinking of replacing the rest of the exterior later...but maybe later[emoji38])


----------



## ivyvid

I saved the leather of the closure buckle because that is where the date code is stamped. I requested if they can just replace small strap keeper on the buckle. My SA noted it on the repair form but they were not able to replace it so when I use it on my newly replaced locking pad here how it looks[emoji38]


----------



## Tahlea1

Does anyone know the cost to repair the piping, zipper pull and handles on a speedy 30 bag???


----------



## christina86

Hello everyone!  I need some help and advice.  I bought my LV Damier Azur Speedy 30 back in Spring 2009.  Four years later I noticed the piping was coming out so I stopped by Louis Vuitton in NYC to inquire about having it repair.  The SA told me don't repair it, it's not worth it and that I should just buy a new bag.  I remember thinking he had an agenda just to sell me a new bag .  So this bag went into the back of my closet and was forgotten for YEARS.  I recently did a huge NYE clean out the closet because I'm having my closet remodeled with custom shelves and drawers.  I found this bag again and researched whether it could be fixed.  I don't want this bag just sitting in my closet.  I found all these reviews and videos about LV's repair service.  My dilemma now is, is this worth repairing?  Will I pay an arm or a leg?  Should I sell it as is and move on?  I don't think I have the heart to buy a new Damier Azur.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

christina86 said:


> Hello everyone!  I need some help and advice.  I bought my LV Damier Azur Speedy 30 back in Spring 2009.  Four years later I noticed the piping was coming out so I stopped by Louis Vuitton in NYC to inquire about having it repair.  The SA told me don't repair it, it's not worth it and that I should just buy a new bag.  I remember thinking he had an agenda just to sell me a new bag .  So this bag went into the back of my closet and was forgotten for YEARS.  I recently did a huge NYE clean out the closet because I'm having my closet remodeled with custom shelves and drawers.  I found this bag again and researched whether it could be fixed.  I don't want this bag just sitting in my closet.  I found all these reviews and videos about LV's repair service.  My dilemma now is, is this worth repairing?  Will I pay an arm or a leg?  Should I sell it as is and move on?  I don't think I have the heart to buy a new Damier Azur.



Hi. I had the entire piping of my Totally exchanged and they quoted me 225 euros (more or less ...I don't remember exacly) When I went to pick up the bag at the boutique they told me it was free of charge , probably because they messed up a repair with my Tivoli ..l but this is an old story (thanksfully forgotten) I think the cost for your speedy would be more or less the same. In my case it was worth it. I'm still using and enjoing it.Just be prepared that the piping will be veeery pale compared to the rest of the vacchetta on your bag. But it's not a big deal. It will darken queekly.Hope this helped. [emoji12]


----------



## christina86

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi. I had the entire piping of my Totally exchanged and they quoted me 225 euros (more or less ...I don't remember exacly) When I went to pick up the bag at the boutique they told me it was free of charge , probably because they messed up a repair with my Tivoli ..l but this is an old story (thanksfully forgotten) I think the cost for your speedy would be more or less the same. In my case it was worth it. I'm still using and enjoing it.Just be prepared that the piping will be veeery pale compared to the rest of the vacchetta on your bag. But it's not a big deal. It will darken queekly.Hope this helped. [emoji12]



I appreciate the input.  I'm going to go next week and see what they say.


----------



## christina86

christina86 said:


> Hello everyone!  I need some help and advice.  I bought my LV Damier Azur Speedy 30 back in Spring 2009.  Four years later I noticed the piping was coming out so I stopped by Louis Vuitton in NYC to inquire about having it repair.  The SA told me don't repair it, it's not worth it and that I should just buy a new bag.  I remember thinking he had an agenda just to sell me a new bag .  So this bag went into the back of my closet and was forgotten for YEARS.  I recently did a huge NYE clean out the closet because I'm having my closet remodeled with custom shelves and drawers.  I found this bag again and researched whether it could be fixed.  I don't want this bag just sitting in my closet.  I found all these reviews and videos about LV's repair service.  My dilemma now is, is this worth repairing?  Will I pay an arm or a leg?  Should I sell it as is and move on?  I don't think I have the heart to buy a new Damier Azur.



Update - I went to the LV on 57th and 5th. They told me it will cost $180 to repair and 6 weeks to return. I hope when I go pick up they won't charge me but who knows. I just bought a pochette metis today.


----------



## orejitagirl

Hi there I have a question has anybody had the trim on the top of a LV Noe done? I recently bought a vintage Noe and need to replace it. Thanks!


----------



## ivyvid

orejitagirl said:


> Hi there I have a question has anybody had the trim on the top of a LV Noe done? I recently bought a vintage Noe and need to replace it. Thanks!



They call it the top binding. I remember someone posted here the cost when she had hers done. I paid $60 for mine in my montsouris gm so probably around that price.


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyone knows the current price for all leather replacement for NF? or at least just the handles and the sides leather straps?


----------



## lVliving

Reaching out to anyone who is aware since I've searched numerous posts and couldn't find any info.. I was able to snag a zippy compact wallet (old model) off Trendlee for a good price but the zipper line is starting to tarnish per description. The zipper pull itself is fine. Will LV reglaze this wallet and replace The actual zipper part? I assume the cost will be a bit since I just had my multicolor insolite wallet solely reglazed for 120$ the other day. 
Thank you in advance for any assistance provided!


----------



## fabuleux

lVliving said:


> Reaching out to anyone who is aware since I've searched numerous posts and couldn't find any info.. I was able to snag a zippy compact wallet (old model) off Trendlee for a good price but the zipper line is starting to tarnish per description. The zipper pull itself is fine. Will LV reglaze this wallet and replace The actual zipper part? I assume the cost will be a bit since I just had my multicolor insolite wallet solely reglazed for 120$ the other day.
> Thank you in advance for any assistance provided!


Have you tried polishing the zipper? That works wonders. I use a polish for silverware.


----------



## hedonista

fabuleux said:


> Have you tried polishing the zipper? That works wonders. I use a polish for silverware.



I second this. I use a bit of Brasso or Wright's Brass polish with a q-tip. You can also try a jewelry polishing cloth first if it is not heavily tarnished.


----------



## lVliving

fabuleux said:


> Have you tried polishing the zipper? That works wonders. I use a polish for silverware.


As soon as I posted this I saw more and more posts specifying to use blue magic metal polish for this- 
I just received the shipping notification from Trendlee so I'm going to purchase that polish today and hopefully they come in around the same time.. thank you!


----------



## JLP2006

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone knows the current price for all leather replacement for NF? or at least just the handles and the sides leather straps?


I just had the handles replaced on my Damier Ebene NF MM and it was $180 and took around 6 weeks.  Not sure about the side straps though because mine still look great.  Hope that helps!


----------



## ilysukixD

JLP2006 said:


> I just had the handles replaced on my Damier Ebene NF MM and it was $180 and took around 6 weeks.  Not sure about the side straps though because mine still look great.  Hope that helps!



Thank you for the reply, I'm planning to replace all leather for my NF azur but I'm better off selling my old one and purchase a new one since the azur comes with pink interior now!!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi. I this is my Greenwich zipper repaired. Great job. They charged me only 25 Euros and it took 3 weeks. I'm really satisfied. [emoji12]


----------



## lVliving

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi. I this is my Greenwich zipper repaired. Great job. They charged me only 25 Euros and it took 3 weeks. I'm really satisfied. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590874
> 
> View attachment 3590875
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590876


Looks spectacular!!


----------



## Real Authentication

Wow! Just like new [emoji7]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

lVliving said:


> Looks spectacular!!



Thanks! [emoji12]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Real Authentication said:


> Wow! Just like new [emoji7]



Thanks. [emoji12]


----------



## CSG

Do you know the price for repair of cracking LV Petit Noe (old model) handle?


----------



## fabuleux

CSG said:


> Do you know the price for repair of cracking LV Petit Noe (old model) handle?


You can't repair "cracked leather." 
You ll have to replace the leather strap altogether.


----------



## TXLVlove

fabuleux said:


> You can't repair "cracked leather."
> You ll have to replace the leather strap altogether.


I was quoted around $650 to replace all the leather on the OM petit noe


----------



## CSG

TXLVlove said:


> I was quoted around $650 to replace all the leather on the OM petit noe



Did you go for it? Or get a new bag instead?


----------



## lVliving

Anyone know the cost to replace just the zipper on a zippy compact?
I was able to restore the zipper line on the OM I attained, but the zipper pull is quite scratched up.. thank you in advance! ​


----------



## TXLVlove

CSG said:


> Did you go for it? Or get a new bag instead?


I'm saving up to go for it.  I love the petit noe and can't wait to have it looking its best.  I'm working on my DH to fund it but he just doesn't get my obsession


----------



## CSG

TXLVlove said:


> I'm saving up to go for it.  I love the petit noe and can't wait to have it looking its best.  I'm working on my DH to fund it but he just doesn't get my obsession



I also love my Petit Noe! I did not expect to love this bag so much more than the neverfull!


----------



## Rose650

I went to an LV store in Palo Alto, CA and had all piping replaced and they charge $180 and said that if I wanted a new zipper tab it is an extra $30. I believe its different depending on the severity of the damage and location. Just walk in to a store and ask for a quote. Hope this helps!


----------



## lVliving

Rose650 said:


> I went to an LV store in Palo Alto, CA and had all piping replaced and they charge $180 and said that if I wanted a new zipper tab it is an extra $30. I believe its different depending on the severity of the damage and location. Just walk in to a store and ask for a quote. Hope this helps!



Thank you! When I pick up my other pieces from repair I'm sending my zippy compact wallet off too! Many thanks [emoji4]


----------



## joycol

X
Not allowed


----------



## emilyby

Anybody know the current cost to repair the handles of a Speedy 25?


----------



## Kevans627

cagl00 said:


> Does anyone know the cost to replace a zipper on Trousse 28?  Or any zipper possibly?


I recently paid $150 to replace zipper on trousse 28 and $150 to replace interior lining


----------



## Kevans627

ivyvid said:


> Hello everyone, so I have "inherited" a montsouris gm backpack and had my loving husband brought it to Louis vuitton at Michigan Ave here in Chicago to have it evaluated for the replacement of its leather parts during his lunch break. I called several times but as most of you guys mentioned here, they want to see the bag to be repaired for estimates. Here is what the great SA wrote with his business card..
> (Not sure if its okay to post a business card here, moderators, kindly remove it if it's not allowed)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524659
> 
> 
> I called him for the clarifications like the leather lace is a separate cost from the $770 leather replacement and that's the exterior leather parts only. I asked him if they are going to re stamp the date code but he wasn't sure and told me that he'll contact the repair department about it. He also forgot to write the price for the trimming/binding and when I asked him, he said it's around $200-300 which I think probably wrong base on what other posted here...I emailed him too because my priority to be replaced for now are the base leather of the bag, the binding and just the front strap (except the leather where the buckle closure is in because that's where the date code is) and would really like to have the right estimate..hopefully it will not go beyond $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He replied right away and he added these questions to his email to the repair department. Hopefully I'll be able to get the cost so I can give the go signal to my dearest husband. Btw, this was yesterday so it wasn't that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA seems like a really nice guy





ivyvid said:


> So finally I got the estimates for the replacement of the leathers of my montsouris gm:
> 
> 
> Locking strap leather(buckle part not included) =$90
> Locking strap with the buckle part = $120
> Trimming/ binding= $60
> Bottom leather of the bag =$270
> Leather straps =$120
> Lace=$60
> 
> If all exterior leathers will be replaced, it will cost $770 plus $60 for the lace of the bag.
> If the date code is stamped on the leather where the buckle is, they will not re stamped the date code which I think makes sense because it will not have it's original leather anymore when it was made.
> Joshua, my client specialist advisor, is so awesome and really replied to all my inquiries and pretty quick.
> I hope these will help you guys out. Have a blessed and wonderful weekend.




I just recently had my Montsouris gm backpack repaired and it was a total of $830 and that is for all the vachetta. (every piece of leather you can see on the outside of the bag)


----------



## ivyvid

Kevans627 said:


> I just recently had my Montsouris gm backpack repaired and it was a total of $830 and that is for all the vachetta. (every piece of leather you can see on the outside of the bag)



Yup...that's $770 plus $60 for the leather lace/string to close the bag. A total of $830.[emoji6]


----------



## sassification

nikksterxx said:


> if anyone was wondering, i was told it would be $90 to reglaze the wallet



Does this price apply to all wallets? Am thinking of reglazing my zippy coin purse , i am in singapore!


----------



## Jaksmommy

Does anyone know how much they would charge to replace the pochette metis vachetta handle and tab?


----------



## sassification

Hi does anyone know how much it wld cost to replace eva mono vachetta on the bg itself? Or just the leather tag? Thanks!


----------



## StopHammertime

So depressed. My Vintage Nile is in otherwise perfect condition, but the strap on one side just fell off today :/. Do you think they would replace the leather on just one side? Anybody got an idea of the repair cost?


----------



## fabuleux

StopHammertime said:


> View attachment 3613529
> 
> So depressed. My Vintage Nile is in otherwise perfect condition, but the strap on one side just fell off today :/. Do you think they would replace the leather on just one side? Anybody got an idea of the repair cost?


Yes they will but I would get the leather replaced on both side. Keep us updated on the quote you get from Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Great informative thread!


----------



## lVliving

Oy I went down last night to Louis Vuitton to have my zippy compact wallet (old model)  entire zipper replaced as well as the zipper pull- the price point was 330 dollars. I don't see how that cost is quite high.. I opted to just have the zipper pull replaced in that case , but I was informed they only do that in the case of damage/ but would send off in hopes they repair. The cost of that was free. 
I'm just surprised, I'm sure the price is wrong since earlier someone started it cost quite a bit less to have her zipper line replaced on a purse.
Oh well, small vent of mine. [emoji21][emoji51]


----------



## lVliving

I had my jnsolite wallet reglazed (Multicolor) and they actually glazed over a white Monogram. I couldn't believe how messy the job was for being out for 5 weeks. They sent it back to have it hopefully repaired, but I don't know how.
Quite upset with the recent repairs I've had returned from Louis Vuitton.. I was sent a survey to my surprise and I noted that the jobs seem to be sloppy when really this is not necessary. I do not mind waiting if quality work will be completed on my pieces


----------



## lVliving

Rant done! [emoji122]


----------



## newport5236

Anyone know cost to replace the empreinte cles snap, or something similar? I've looked around for a bit without success.  I accidentally dropped mine and it landed face down so it's all scratched now


----------



## Kitty157

lVliving said:


> Oy I went down last night to Louis Vuitton to have my zippy compact wallet (old model)  entire zipper replaced as well as the zipper pull- the price point was 330 dollars. I don't see how that cost is quite high.. I opted to just have the zipper pull replaced in that case , but I was informed they only do that in the case of damage/ but would send off in hopes they repair. The cost of that was free.
> I'm just surprised, I'm sure the price is wrong since earlier someone started it cost quite a bit less to have her zipper line replaced on a purse.
> Oh well, small vent of mine. [emoji21][emoji51]



That's a lot of $- but these repairs can be costly. What country are u in? As for the zipper pull, I had mine changed for free in store- took about an hour- they sent ur wallet off for the zipper pull? 
I was reading your other post about reglazing and this same wallet took a few months as they had to re do it 3 times! The final time my SA spoke with the repair mgr. I just don't understand how they are so sloppy with the repairs for such a costly item. My repair was free, but still if I were to pay for it, I'm sure it wouldn't be cheap, so I expect an excellent job.  In the end I was extremely happy with the job, but it took months and several times to get it done right. I don't mind paying, or waiting weeks for a repair but I expect the job to be done right the first time.


----------



## lVliving

Kitty157 said:


> That's a lot of $- but these repairs can be costly. What country are u in? As for the zipper pull, I had mine changed for free in store- took about an hour- they sent ur wallet off for the zipper pull?
> I was reading your other post about reglazing and this same wallet took a few months as they had to re do it 3 times! The final time my SA spoke with the repair mgr. I just don't understand how they are so sloppy with the repairs for such a costly item. My repair was free, but still if I were to pay for it, I'm sure it wouldn't be cheap, so I expect an excellent job.  In the end I was extremely happy with the job, but it took months and several times to get it done right. I don't mind paying, or waiting weeks for a repair but I expect the job to be done right the first time.



As for where I am located I am in the states- Texas. We don't have any actual LV stand alone stores in a sense in the city I am in, so I visit the LV boutique in Neiman Marcus. 
When I inquired initially the SA could not find the model no for the OM Monogram zippy compact, and I attempt to locate it as well- she ended up using the model no for the ebene print and that's the price she stated.

I can't believe it took three months for you! Wow! Mine came back just shy of 5 weeks and I was to pay 120 usd for the reglaze.. but I noticed that right away. Any other color wouldn't have shown as bad but they went right over the white color with the red glaze. 
She told me they would overnight it back for repair and would keep me in touch of the process- she also said if they could not fix their mistake they would basically give me an item of equivalent value-- but honestly I don't want that. I just want my wallet fixed. The insolite wallet in Multicolor (Noir/bluet) is not replaceable money wise in my opinion. 

I am very happy they were able to repair yours and I am sorry for the wait! I agree as well though- I do not mind waiting or paying for good quality. But the repair look rushed. Hopefully they are able to fix it as they did for you! 

Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Kitty157

lVliving said:


> As for where I am located I am in the states- Texas. We don't have any actual LV stand alone stores in a sense in the city I am in, so I visit the LV boutique in Neiman Marcus.
> When I inquired initially the SA could not find the model no for the OM Monogram zippy compact, and I attempt to locate it as well- she ended up using the model no for the ebene print and that's the price she stated.
> 
> I can't believe it took three months for you! Wow! Mine came back just shy of 5 weeks and I was to pay 120 usd for the reglaze.. but I noticed that right away. Any other color wouldn't have shown as bad but they went right over the white color with the red glaze.
> She told me they would overnight it back for repair and would keep me in touch of the process- she also said if they could not fix their mistake they would basically give me an item of equivalent value-- but honestly I don't want that. I just want my wallet fixed. The insolite wallet in Multicolor (Noir/bluet) is not replaceable money wise in my opinion.
> 
> I am very happy they were able to repair yours and I am sorry for the wait! I agree as well though- I do not mind waiting or paying for good quality. But the repair look rushed. Hopefully they are able to fix it as they did for you!
> 
> Thanks [emoji4]



Good luck with ur repair! I hope they fix it. I loved my OM so I was glad they fixed it properly.  I totally understand what u mean when u say it's not replaceable money wise.


----------



## Kitty157

ivyvid said:


> I saved the leather of the closure buckle because that is where the date code is stamped. I requested if they can just replace small strap keeper on the buckle. My SA noted it on the repair form but they were not able to replace it so when I use it on my newly replaced locking pad here how it looks[emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569098



Hi. Do u think the leather used on the bottom of the bag is of the same quality as the original one? Is it thinner than the original one or is it the same. I was just wondering if the leather has changed over time.


----------



## ivyvid

Kitty157 said:


> Hi. Do u think the leather used on the bottom of the bag is of the same quality as the original one? Is it thinner than the original one or is it the same. I was just wondering if the leather has changed over time.



Hello. About the bottom leather that was replaced, I really don't know. I understand your concern because there are a lot of post here questioning the quality of the recent Louis Vuitton bags. Sometimes, I wonder too but there was really no other choice for me because the loops (old leather) for the straps of the bag which were connected to the bottom leather were already breaking because of its age. I also didn't want to have it replaced outside LV because they might mess it up and will void any other repair for the bag at LV in the future.

But comparing to the canvas of my previous louis vuitton speedy 35 dated 2011 and this montsouris gm dated 1995, the canvas of this bag is so much thicker. I ended up selling the speedy and will be keeping this backpack[emoji4]


----------



## lVliving

Kitty157 said:


> Good luck with ur repair! I hope they fix it. I loved my OM so I was glad they fixed it properly.  I totally understand what u mean when u say it's not replaceable money wise.



Thank you! I appreciate that  I will
Upload pics when completed well hopefully!


----------



## Kitty157

ivyvid said:


> Hello. About the bottom leather that was replaced, I really don't know. I understand your concern because there are a lot of post here questioning the quality of the recent Louis Vuitton bags. Sometimes, I wonder too but there was really no other choice for me because the loops (old leather) for the straps of the bag which were connected to the bottom leather were already breaking because of its age.
> 
> But comparing to the canvas of my previous louis vuitton speedy 35 dated 2011 and this montsouris gm dated 1995, the canvas of this bag is so much thicker.
> 
> Hi! I totally agree with u about the thicker canvas. I have a montsouris  GM from 1996 and a Bosphore and the canvas on the vintage backpack is definitely thicker and feels more substantial. Not sure if that means quality is worse on the Bosphore, it may just be thinner to make it lighter to carry.
> I asked about the leather because I was thinking of changing out only the bottom of my GM  at LV (small crack in the leather- doesn't affect usage) and was curious if the leather has changed much. Ur bag looks fantastic- I was just curious if you had an opinion of the leather before and after. Thxs for responding so quickly!


----------



## MJDaisy

Does anyone know the current cost to replace the handles and zipper pull of a speedy 30?


----------



## ilysukixD

MJDaisy said:


> Does anyone know the current cost to replace the handles and zipper pull of a speedy 30?



Zipper pull costs $30, not sure about handles.


----------



## sassification

Does anyone have an idea how much it would cost to replace EVA DE inventeur metal plate in singapore?


----------



## Blessed0819

Does anyone know what it might cost to have the Alma BB reglazed on either sides of the zipper closer?


----------



## Miss_Evie

I'm interested to see if anyone has had any leather replaced on a Pochette Metis? If so what was the cost? Thanks.


----------



## sassification

I was told it wld cost ard $600+ SGD to replace all leather on eva monogram


----------



## Vancang

Hello to all,does some one knows how much to reglaze speedy 25 bandolier handles? TIA


----------



## athenavuitton

How much do u think will these cost me? My speedy de 35 is 3 years old now... does anyone have experience regarding this


----------



## sassification

Any idea pls how much it would cost for LV to reglaze a portion of metis hobo bag ?


----------



## JanayC

MJDaisy said:


> Does anyone know the current cost to replace the handles and zipper pull of a speedy 30?



My SA just gave me the below quotes last week. HTH! ☺️

Two short handles: about $120
Two short handles with the chapes: (chapes being the leather base of the handle): $220
All outside leather of the entire bag: $540.


----------



## amajoh

Does anyone know how much it costs now to get handles and top leather trim replaced on a Neverfull? Mine is starting to look pretty dingy, despite cleaning it.


----------



## Princess CFD

Vancang said:


> Hello to all,does some one knows how much to reglaze speedy 25 bandolier handles? TIA


You can't have then reglazed. They must be replaced. I had the handles replaced on my 30 DE and it was $180 Australian for the repair. 
It was done in the boutique on the day.


----------



## shopgirl0047

amajoh said:


> Does anyone know how much it costs now to get handles and top leather trim replaced on a Neverfull? Mine is starting to look pretty dingy, despite cleaning it.


I would love to get this information too!


----------



## ilovenairb

jaijai1012 said:


> I may remember incorrectly but I believe it's free. Just call and ask


I have the same problem and my SA told me that it's complimentary and it will take 2 weeks!


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone know how much does it cost to have the Alma bb zipper replace?


----------



## Ahmzi

I just wanted to know if anyone has recently had a zipper pull replaced in lv pochette and not been charged for it???I was hoping to have them replace the zipper and hardware..I was wondering if any of you have had this done, also the price and the length of time it took...I've read a thread about this here...but that was 5 yrs ago... really not sure how it goes now..[emoji39]thanks for your time[emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Ahmzi said:


> I just wanted to know if anyone has recently had a zipper pull replaced in lv pochette and not been charged for it???I was hoping to have them replace the zipper and hardware..I was wondering if any of you have had this done, also the price and the length of time it took...I've read a thread about this here...but that was 5 yrs ago... really not sure how it goes now..[emoji39]thanks for your time[emoji7]


The zipper pulls are usually replaced for free (unless they are weird seasonal pulls that must be ordered etc). To replace the complete zipper system, there is a repair fee.


----------



## Ahmzi

Great! THank you fabuleux![emoji56]


----------



## ralphyroots

Hi Guys,

I have an old Keepall that my mother bought in Geneva many many moons ago, I am looking to get the whole Zipper system replaced as its broken . Can anyone advise if the LV Store in Bond Street London will be able to fix in store or will it need to be sent away ?

I am leaving for LA soon and wanted done before then.


----------



## ralphyroots

The only pic I have of the bag ATM


----------



## fabuleux

ralphyroots said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an old Keepall that my mother bought in Geneva many many moons ago, I am looking to get the whole Zipper system replaced as its broken . Can anyone advise if the LV Store in Bond Street London will be able to fix in store or will it need to be sent away ?
> 
> I am leaving for LA soon and wanted done before then.


To replace the entire zipper, the bag will have to be sent away.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Just heard back from the LV boutique: $390 to replace just the bottom panel and "side" triangles on my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo. Can't wait to get her back [emoji4]


----------



## xoxsarah14xox

Ahmzi said:


> I just wanted to know if anyone has recently had a zipper pull replaced in lv pochette and not been charged for it???I was hoping to have them replace the zipper and hardware..I was wondering if any of you have had this done, also the price and the length of time it took...I've read a thread about this here...but that was 5 yrs ago... really not sure how it goes now..[emoji39]thanks for your time[emoji7]



 pretty sure most stores will replace the zipper pull for free but there would be a fee for replacing the other hardware and it would need to be sent out.


----------



## cutieroxie

Has anyone purchased from a preloved store like fashionphile and after a while you need the item reglazed... How does that work? Do we just take it to LV store? Do you need a receipt? Thanks guys


----------



## fabuleux

cutieroxie said:


> Has anyone purchased from a preloved store like fashionphile and after a while you need the item reglazed... How does that work? Do we just take it to LV store? Do you need a receipt? Thanks guys


In most situations, you just take your bag to the LV store and they will assess your repair request and provide you with an estimate:
1) if the bag is authentic
2) if the repair is possible
They may ask for your receipt to pull up your information in the system, but it appears that even if you bought the bag pre-loved and don't have a receipt, you can still get repairs at this time (for a fee of course).


----------



## cutieroxie

Thank you


----------



## lVliving

cutieroxie said:


> Has anyone purchased from a preloved store like fashionphile and after a while you need the item reglazed... How does that work? Do we just take it to LV store? Do you need a receipt? Thanks guys



I've had no issue repairing items that were bought pre loved. I've been asked if I've purchased the item directly from LV and I've told them no, and still was given no issue with paying or having free repair done.
Of course, this is isn't always the case I've heard unfortunately


----------



## cutieroxie

lVliving said:


> I've had no issue repairing items that were bought pre loved. I've been asked if I've purchased the item directly from LV and I've told them no, and still was given no issue with paying or having free repair done.
> Of course, this is isn't always the case I've heard unfortunately



Okay thank you girlie


----------



## Kitty157

fabuleux said:


> In most situations, you just take your bag to the LV store and they will assess your repair request and provide you with an estimate:
> 1) if the bag is authentic
> 2) if the repair is possible
> They may ask for your receipt to pull up your information in the system, but it appears that even if you bought the bag pre-loved and don't have a receipt, you can still get repairs at this time (for a fee of course).



Just tell them it's a gift. It's a little white lie but it's best u approach it that way.


----------



## fabuleux

Kitty157 said:


> Just tell them it's a gift. It's a little white lie but it's best u approach it that way.


U quoted the wrong person!


----------



## Kitty157

Lol. I was just trying to add to ur info. [emoji4]. Ur info was spot on so I just wanted to piggy back on it.


----------



## Kitty157

cutieroxie said:


> Has anyone purchased from a preloved store like fashionphile and after a while you need the item reglazed... How does that work? Do we just take it to LV store? Do you need a receipt? Thanks guys



Just tell them it's a gift. It's a little white lie but it's best u approach it that way.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Kitty157 said:


> Just tell them it's a gift. It's a little white lie but it's best u approach it that way.



Great advice - I would do the same. No need to tell them you bought it second hand [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Redenkeew

fabuleux said:


> U quoted the wrong person!



Looking at your post and your avatar together, they are so fitting it's everything.


----------



## fabuleux

Redenkeew said:


> Looking at your post and your avatar together, they are so fitting it's everything.


Lol - I love Judge Judy.


----------



## Vancang

Hello,I got a zippy coin purse but the zipper pull broke,does some one know the price of this repair? Thanks


----------



## fabuleux

Vancang said:


> Hello,I got a zippy coin purse but the zipper pull broke,does some one know the price of this repair? Thanks


If it's just a metal pull, Louis Vuitton can replace it on the spot at most stores for free.


----------



## ilovenairb

I found my super nice SA at neiman marcus and she has been with LV for 10+ years. She doesnt give me a hard time when i want something repaired. She even asses the problem over text / pic . I suggest to find a good SA, build a good rapor and you wont have problems.


----------



## FUCHSONE

Anyone know what it costs to have artsy handle rings replaced.  Mine have turned silverish and look bad.  Thanks!


----------



## Vancang

fabuleux said:


> If it's just a metal pull, Louis Vuitton can replace it on the spot at most stores for free.



That's so good to know!!! Hope they do it in the moment!!!


----------



## mmgomez83

Does anyone know an approximate price to repair the piping on a Manhattan PM, and possibly the handles as well? Thanks!


----------



## 2006miumiu

FUCHSONE said:


> Anyone know what it costs to have artsy handle rings replaced.  Mine have turned silverish and look bad.  Thanks!


just try to bring into the store. They might repair that for free.


----------



## jay240

Does anyone know how much to costs to get the side cinching strap replaced on a Neverfull GM? Mine got caught on a door right when someone forcefully swung it open and I am crushed. Its a mon monogram bag too, like my baby.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

jay240 said:


> Does anyone know how much to costs to get the side cinching strap replaced on a Neverfull GM? Mine got caught on a door right when someone forcefully swung it open and I am crushed. Its a mon monogram bag too, like my baby.



Oh nooo!!! I'm sorry! But it is an easy fix. Try a couple of LV boutiques. Prices might be different. I had the piping of my Totally replaced and it was 270 Euros. For your straps it should be cheaper. Good luck! [emoji4]


----------



## katieny

I went in to the Dallas Galleria store. The quote for all new leather on the exterior of my Speedy 25 was $595. It is supposed to take six weeks. I'll post pictures when I get it back.


----------



## TXLVlove

katieny said:


> I went in to the Dallas Galleria store. The quote for all new leather on the exterior of my Speedy 25 was $595. It is supposed to take six weeks. I'll post pictures when I get it back.


Is that for the trim too?  Or just the handles?


----------



## m.supnet

I just came from the Louis Vuitton boutique here at ala moana, hawaii. I just dropped off my neverfull mmto be repaired. Binding $60, handles $80 each, left/right cinch $90 each but if you would like to replace all Leather (out and inside bag) it's $450. I looked all over for this information but I couldn't find anything. I hope this helps some of you that would want to repair your neverfull.


----------



## m.supnet

jay240 said:


> Does anyone know how much to costs to get the side cinching strap replaced on a Neverfull GM? Mine got caught on a door right when someone forcefully swung it open and I am crushed. Its a mon monogram bag too, like my baby.



It's $90 usd per side when I checked today.


----------



## Lily092

Anyone have any information about replacing the speedy chap with the hotstamp ?


----------



## BoomBoom

Last March I had new handles put on a Vavin GM (Orlando, FL LV Boutique) - $319.50 including sales tax
My daughter had the seam binding replaced on the inside lining of her Mono Speedy 30 (Orlando, FL LV Boutique) - $63.90 including the sales tax


----------



## Llesuer

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone know how much does it cost to have the Alma bb zipper replace?



I have a speedy zipper pull being replace for $30- not sure if that helps!


----------



## ToriVega

I'm planning to have the zippers and D-rings on my Speedy B replaced this week. I'm just curious if LV would replace it for the reason that their tarnished? Like really really tarnished. It's been a good 2-3 years and the D-rings and metal zippers look awfully tarnished and uneven.

And if possible, does anyone have any info on how much it costs to replace the zippers and D-rings on a Speedy B? I heard that if it's just a metal replacement, it's going to be for free, am I wrong? I have the receipts with me and I plan on visiting the store soon hoping to get them replaced. Thanks!


----------



## BoomBoom

ToriVega said:


> I'm planning to have the zippers and D-rings on my Speedy B replaced this week. I'm just curious if LV would replace it for the reason that their tarnished? Like really really tarnished. It's been a good 2-3 years and the D-rings and metal zippers look awfully tarnished and uneven.
> 
> And if possible, does anyone have any info on how much it costs to replace the zippers and D-rings on a Speedy B? I heard that if it's just a metal replacement, it's going to be for free, am I wrong? I have the receipts with me and I plan on visiting the store soon hoping to get them replaced. Thanks!


I'm curious to hear the answer to that question too.  My Epi Speedy 25 (2002) is super tarnished as well.  I cleaned the lock and it looks shiny again.  Wouldn't surprise me if they just clean the metal instead of replace it.  Be sure and tell us what they say.


----------



## ilysukixD

ToriVega said:


> I'm planning to have the zippers and D-rings on my Speedy B replaced this week. I'm just curious if LV would replace it for the reason that their tarnished? Like really really tarnished. It's been a good 2-3 years and the D-rings and metal zippers look awfully tarnished and uneven.
> 
> And if possible, does anyone have any info on how much it costs to replace the zippers and D-rings on a Speedy B? I heard that if it's just a metal replacement, it's going to be for free, am I wrong? I have the receipts with me and I plan on visiting the store soon hoping to get them replaced. Thanks!



Keep me updated, I have a speedy B that I only used no more than 4 times during the past 2 years and the metal tarnished.


----------



## ToriVega

ilysukixD said:


> Keep me updated, I have a speedy B that I only used no more than 4 times during the past 2 years and the metal tarnished.





BoomBoom said:


> I'm curious to hear the answer to that question too.  My Epi Speedy 25 (2002) is super tarnished as well.  I cleaned the lock and it looks shiny again.  Wouldn't surprise me if they just clean the metal instead of replace it.  Be sure and tell us what they say.


I wont be taking any further action until someone could give some assurance here!  I really hope we get an answer soon!


----------



## southern_gal

Thank you all for sharing your repair estimates.  It's really helpful for those of us who are interested in purchasing preloved items!


----------



## Nicole815

Does anyone know if LV will repair my Cluny mm in epi noir handles and chap, and if so, how much? The chaps leather has sort of ripped on the side and has soften, I think because of the weight. And the handle replaced? Thanks so much!


----------



## ToriVega

I went inside the store today to ask about replacing the zipper pulls. Apparently, each zipper pull for the speedy b costs $30 to replace and it would take LV more than a week to replace the zipper pull. I came out kinda appalled by the whole situation. Just some advice for those who are looking into replacing just even their zipper pulls.


----------



## fabuleux

ToriVega said:


> I went inside the store today to ask about replacing the zipper pulls. Apparently, each zipper pull for the speedy b costs $30 to replace and it would take LV more than a week to replace the zipper pull. I came out kinda appalled by the whole situation. Just some advice for those who are looking into replacing just even their zipper pulls.


Why were you appalled?


----------



## ToriVega

fabuleux said:


> Why were you appalled?


I think i used the wrong word  i think i was just bummed that it would have to take more than a week to repair even just the zipper pulls and i was surprised to know that there was some charges for replacing the zipper pulls when it most of the accounts here say there aren't. I think it would be better if I said that it was unexpected


----------



## fabuleux

ToriVega said:


> I think i used the wrong word  i think i was just bummed that it would have to take more than a week to repair even just the zipper pulls and i was surprised to know that there was some charges for replacing the zipper pulls when it most of the accounts here say there aren't. I think it would be better if I said that it was unexpected


Only the metal pulls are usually free. The Speedy has a leather tab on the pull. It's not free of charge unless the SA or store manager waives the fee for some reason. The answer you got is the norm. Cheer up!


----------



## babyloove

How much is a replacement eva strap in euros ? I went to the store yesterday but the SA said they had a problem at the moment and he coudn't access to the catalog ....
Thanks


----------



## TXLVlove

Does anyone have a pic of the replacement vachetta zipper tab on their mono speedy?  Mine is really to fall off but I'm wondering if I should replace it since the difference in vachetta color will be quite noticeable.  Do you think I should just go for it?


----------



## craftybskt

I am searching for a pre-loved Montsouris MM.  Many are well loved and need a day at the spa! Does anyone know the fee for new vachetta drawstring?  And will LV sell just the drawstring cinch tab (like you see on the sides of the Neverfull)?  I thinking I would like to add that to a backpack so I could pull the tab to cinch it up rather than tie if off everytime.  
Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## ivyvid

craftybskt said:


> I am searching for a pre-loved Montsouris MM.  Many are well loved and need a day at the spa! Does anyone know the fee for new vachetta drawstring?  And will LV sell just the drawstring cinch tab (like you see on the sides of the Neverfull)?  I thinking I would like to add that to a backpack so I could pull the tab to cinch it up rather than tie if off everytime.
> Thanks for any feedback!



The drawstring or they call it the lace for the bag costs $60. Got mine just last January. I had some of the exterior leathers of my montsouris GM backpack replaced. I posted details back in December or late November of last year here. You may want to back read[emoji4]


----------



## AliceTang001

what about LV quality issue?


----------



## coolganzee

Brought my vintage monogram keepall 45 bandouliere to the store today and asked for replacement of the full zipper - was quoted 75 euros   With 6-7 weeks of waiting period.


----------



## harrypaws

Took my Vintage speedy mono 30 to the Sloan St London LV today to get the zipper tab replaced will take 2 weeks and was quoted £20.


----------



## cajhingle

My 10 yr old LV Neverfull on its new found glory...replaced all vachetta linings and handle. ( can't beat the old LV canvas)


----------



## BoomBoom

cajhingle said:


> My 10 yr old LV Neverfull on its new found glory...replaced all vachetta linings and handle. ( can't beat the old LV canvas)
> View attachment 3698217
> View attachment 3698219


Can you share what size Neverfull and what the cost was for the complete repair?


----------



## cajhingle

BoomBoom said:


> Can you share what size Neverfull and what the cost was for the complete repair?



My Neverfull is MM, paid $310 +tax.


----------



## ilysukixD

cajhingle said:


> My Neverfull is MM, paid $310 +tax.



No way!!! I asked and they said they will charge me over $600-$700. May I ask which store is this?


----------



## harrypaws

Got a text telling me my bag was ready already so only took a day!


----------



## prism

The leather tab from my Vintage Nil 28 broke. It'll cost €125 for tabs on both sides, €75 for a single side.

Sticky pocket replacement costs €150. Quoted in France.


----------



## newport5236

fabuleux said:


> Only the metal pulls are usually free. The Speedy has a leather tab on the pull. It's not free of charge unless the SA or store manager waives the fee for some reason. The answer you got is the norm. Cheer up!



She mentioned it's the speedy b, so no leather on the zipper.  I heard he cles zipper repair is free, so I wonder if the locking function on the speedy b is the extra cost.  Would it be 60 since there are 2 pulls, or does 30 cover both?


----------



## sgracers

Hi! I'm new here and the whole world of LV [emoji23] I recently bought a preloved Montsouris MM, there's a big ink stain inside only in the lining. How much for the replacement? TIA!


----------



## luv2bling

Does anyone know if  LV will replace a zipper (not just the pull), on DE bag,  if red is starting to peek at out at bottom edges?   If so, what was the cost?   The zipper jammed and one of the pulls came off the teeth of one of the zipper sides of my DE Speedy B .  I have the pulls, but the zipper must be replaced.

Has anyone sent their LV bag to Ragobrothers or Leathersurgeons for repair (or zipper replacement), recently?  Seems I recall reading a post of someone sending two LV bags for a Spa treatment late last year, but I don't remember details.  Perhaps The Leather Spa ?  Cordwainersnyc.com, ?


@BunnyLady4  posted this:    "The Wall Street Journal recently ran an article on where to repair high-end handbags. The highest rates went to Chanel, Art Bag (artbag.com/repair) and Bag Borrow Steal (bagborroworsteal.com/handbag-repair). I haven't used any of them though"  in this thread.     Bagborrowsteal site doesn't show any repair services so they may no longer offer repair as a general service.

@gracekelly - I see in the other thread you've used artbag.com/repair.   Any insight, feedback to share?  Thanks!

I may try LV first and if they won't repair the bag, try an independent.


----------



## fabuleux

luv2bling said:


> Does anyone know if  LV will replace a zipper (not just the pull), on DE bag,  if red is starting to peek at out at bottom edges?   The zipper jammed and one of the pulls came off the teeth of one of the zipper sides of my DE Speedy B .
> 
> Has anyone sent their LV bag to Ragobrothers or Leathersurgeons for repair (or zipper replacement), recently?  Seems I recall reading a post of someone sending two LV bags for a Spa treatment late last year, but I don't remember details.  Perhaps The Leather Spa ?
> 
> 
> @BunnyLady4  posted this:    "The Wall Street Journal recently ran an article on where to repair high-end handbags. The highest rates went to Chanel, Art Bag (artbag.com/repair) and Bag Borrow Steal (bagborroworsteal.com/handbag-repair). I haven't used any of them though"  in this thread.     Bagborrowsteal site doesn't show any repair services so they may no longer offer repair as a general service.
> 
> @gracekelly - I see in the other thread you've used artbag.com/repair.   Any insight, feedback to share?  Thanks!
> 
> I may try LV first and if they won't repair the bag, try an independent.


They can replace an entire zipper of course.  This is one of the most common repairs at Louis Vuitton. Simply bring your bag to the closest store and ask for an estimate.


----------



## fabuleux

My Porte Document Voyage is back from repair!! All new pipping and side tabs!


----------



## BoomBoom

cajhingle said:


> My Neverfull is MM, paid $310 +tax.


Thanks so much, that's good to know.


----------



## AAxxx

Hi anybody know how much to order the favourite strap as a spare part in € please. Many thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

I took my zippy Damier Graphite wallet to replace the zipper because it no longer closes properly and they quoted a cost of $300CDN! I was shocked! The wallet only costs $450 (and I actually paid $310 for it 7 years ago). It almost costs as much as the wallet itself!


----------



## HotMama2007

Does anyone know what this would cost to get fixed on a MC Speedy 30? TIA


----------



## luv2bling

coolganzee said:


> Brought my vintage monogram keepall 45 bandouliere to the store today and asked for replacement of the full zipper - was quoted 75 euros   With 6-7 weeks of waiting period.


Thank you for posting this.   I hope I can get a similar price to replace the zipper on my speedy!



averagejoe said:


> I took my zippy Damier Graphite wallet to replace the zipper because it no longer closes properly and they quoted a cost of $300CDN! I was shocked! The wallet only costs $450 (and I actually paid $310 for it 7 years ago). It almost costs as much as the wallet itself!



WOW!  Isn't that quite costly, relative to the piece?   I wonder why it's so costly.


----------



## averagejoe

luv2bling said:


> WOW!  Isn't that quite costly, relative to the piece?   I wonder why it's so costly.


I agree. It's definitely disproportionate. I mean, then the price appears to suggest the canvas is worth a lot less than the zipper?


----------



## luv2bling

averagejoe said:


> I agree. It's definitely disproportionate. I mean, then the price appears to suggest the canvas is worth a lot less than the zipper?



@averagejoe - my thinking exactly!

What's apparent in reading posts on customer experiences is LV's customer service, courtesies, pricing and  application of policies are more (customer) subjective than objective!


----------



## Tryster0

I found this Pegase 55 at a good price but the rubber chaps on the side both are broken on the edges. How much are these to replace?


----------



## BoomBoom

Tryster0 said:


> I found this Pegase 55 at a good price but the rubber chaps on the side both are broken on the edges. How much are these to replace?
> 
> View attachment 3706088


Last year I had to replace the wheels on my Pegase 55 and that was $65.


----------



## Elle Cee

HotMama2007 said:


> View attachment 3705279
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this would cost to get fixed on a MC Speedy 30? TIA




I would like to know too. I have a pre-loved MC Speedy 30 that is in need of some serious TLC at each of the corners


----------



## Kitty157

Replacing the leather bottom only on my Montsouris GM. $340 plus tax in Canada, 6-8 weeks to return home.


----------



## Kitty157

ivyvid said:


> My repaired louis vuitton montsouris Gm!
> (Now thinking of replacing the rest of the exterior later...but maybe later[emoji38])
> View attachment 3569097



Hi, has ur patina darkened up much since ur repair? If yes, did you do anything to speed up the patina process?


----------



## ivyvid

Kitty157 said:


> Hi, has ur patina darkened up much since ur repair? If yes, did you do anything to speed up the patina process?



Hello. I just used my repaired bag three times because it had been rainy in our State after the snow so it hasn't really darkened that much...I am looking forward to use it more this coming summer with all the family outings. If you like to fasten the darkening, "sun bathing" it might help or just enjoy it by using it[emoji4]


----------



## Millemini

One of the brass rivets where the handles are attached on my Keepall 55 popped out and I need to get it fixed.  Since the keepall is vintage and well used the three other rivets are pretty tarnished, so I think having just one replaced will look weird as it will be all shiny and new.   Do you agree?  Anyone know the cost of fixing this? And if it's a simple repair they do in-store or if it needs to be sent to Paris?


----------



## Kitty157

ivyvid said:


> Hello. I just used my repaired bag three times because it had been rainy in our State after the snow so it hasn't really darkened that much...I am looking forward to use it more this coming summer with all the family outings. If you like to fasten the darkening, "sun bathing" it might help or just enjoy it by using it[emoji4]



Thx you for responding.  I am so nervous about this repair... I hope it comes back with no issues as this is not my regular SA/store. I should get it back in 5-8 weeks and will be tanning it a lot as it's got a lot of patina'ing to do to match the rest of the bag- my bag is 22 years old. Enjoy ur bag! 
Btw- if ur into treating ur bags someone posted here about using colonil to waterproof their vachetta and even showed a pic of them dropping water on it after and it bubbled up and wiped right off. That should help with the rain/snow.


----------



## Poochie231080

I asked to replace one of the metal "feet" in my special orderbag, I was quoted €125 for one only


----------



## anairam1980

luv2bling said:


> @averagejoe - my thinking exactly!
> 
> What's apparent in reading posts on customer experiences is LV's customer service, courtesies, pricing and  application of policies are more (customer) subjective than objective!


I was thinking the same thing. Seems like european prices are particulary higher.


----------



## sgracers

anairam1980 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Seems like european prices are particulary higher.



LV boutique in Italy quote me 200€ to relined my Montsouris MM, 50€ for the top leather trim and 50€ for the strap. [emoji17]


----------



## fabuleux

sgracers said:


> LV boutique in Italy quote me 200€ to relined my Montsouris MM, 50€ for the top leather trim and 50€ for the strap. [emoji17]


That sounds pretty cheap! Are you going to do it?


----------



## katieny

All new leather for my Speedy 25 was about $580 dollars.  It took exactly 5 weeks. It looks so good.


----------



## jenlee402

Does anyone know if lv at Heathrow has the lv monogram coin purse? It's the small rectangular one usually for £125?


----------



## fabuleux

jenlee402 said:


> Does anyone know if lv at Heathrow has the lv monogram coin purse? It's the small rectangular one usually for £125?


You have to contact CS in the U.K.
They could probably help you.


----------



## jenlee402

Has anyone successfully paid over the phone and then have someone pick it up?


----------



## fabuleux

jenlee402 said:


> Has anyone successfully paid over the phone and then have someone pick it up?


I may be wrong, but I don't think that's legal since you have to show your passport/travel documents when you make your payment at the duty-free store. But that's an interesting question...


----------



## OCMomof3

Such a useful thread!  My first LV, about 5 years ago, was a Neverfull MM in Azur.  I treated the handles with LMB and it made them darker and dried out the texture of the leather.  They aren't horrible, but I'm not happy.  My _untreated_ Neverfull GM, however,  looks completely different -- no darkening or dry texture!  I will never treat vachetta again.   I will be taking the bag in this week to get a price quote for the handles (and possibly the trim and side ties -- though they look fine and the bag is otherwise in terrific shape).  Thanks ladies and gents!


----------



## layla328

Happy Sunday. Does anyone know the price to add a chain to a monogram cles or is it a free service?  Found one in my mom's closet, Not Being Used! What a waste lol! TIA


----------



## OCMomof3

Update to my post above about taking my Azur NF MM for replacement vachetta: I was quoted $480 USD to replace the handles, top trip, and side laces.  Six to eight week turnaround time. So I will be in about $500 deep just for treating the leather "preventatively" on a bag that wasn't even dirty.  Just a cautionary tale for everyone....treating vachetta can really change the texture and appearance -- not always for good.  This was an expensive mistake!


----------



## Kitty157

OCMomof3 said:


> Update to my post above about taking my Azur NF MM for replacement vachetta: I was quoted $480 USD to replace the handles, top trip, and side laces.  Six to eight week turnaround time. So I will be in about $500 deep just for treating the leather "preventatively" on a bag that wasn't even dirty.  Just a cautionary tale for everyone....treating vachetta can really change the texture and appearance -- not always for good.  This was an expensive mistake!



What did u use to treat ur bag, if u don't mind me asking


----------



## OCMomof3

Kitty157 said:


> What did u use to treat ur bag, if u don't mind me asking


Apple Garde, one of two cleaners I heard recommended the most on TPF.


----------



## Kitty157

OCMomof3 said:


> Apple Garde, one of two cleaners I heard recommended the most on TPF.



Oh ok. I have that but I was hesitant to use it so I used LMB instead and Cadillac. I guess I dodged a bullet. Thxs for responding.


----------



## MeepMeep67

layla328 said:


> Happy Sunday. Does anyone know the price to add a chain to a monogram cles or is it a free service?  Found one in my mom's closet, Not Being Used! What a waste lol! TIA



I purchased a Key Cles 2 weeks ago and my SA said "the chain replacement is a repair we do here for you.  Because they can break and fall off, just bring it back and we can put a new one on for you for free!"  SO get into LV and get that baby repaired!  good find


----------



## layla328

MeepMeep67 said:


> I purchased a Key Cles 2 weeks ago and my SA said "the chain replacement is a repair we do here for you.  Because they can break and fall off, just bring it back and we can put a new one on for you for free!"  SO get into LV and get that baby repaired!  good find


Awesome[emoji2] thank you for the info! Will be visiting LV this week!  [emoji106]


----------



## OCMomof3

Kitty157 said:


> Oh ok. I have that but I was hesitant to use it so I used LMB instead and Cadillac. I guess I dodged a bullet. Thxs for responding.


Sure!  I think I initially said that I used LMB.  I mis-spoke.  I have never owned or used LMB!  I did use Apple Garde.  Hope yours turns out great, and I LOVE your kitty pic!


----------



## LV521

I just dropped off my 2012 Neverfull MM in mono at the store this morning, to have all the leather replaced (top trim, both handles and both side straps). The total is estimated to be $400 and she told me it'll take about 4-5 weeks, usually sooner.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Has anyone recently replaced the entire lining of the Neverfull MM (Azur)?


----------



## kkfiregirl

OCMomof3 said:


> Update to my post above about taking my Azur NF MM for replacement vachetta: I was quoted $480 USD to replace the handles, top trip, and side laces.  Six to eight week turnaround time. So I will be in about $500 deep just for treating the leather "preventatively" on a bag that wasn't even dirty.  Just a cautionary tale for everyone....treating vachetta can really change the texture and appearance -- not always for good.  This was an expensive mistake!



Sorry you had to go through that. There's a reason LV doesn't sell 'vachetta protector'. The natural patina is all the 'protection' you need.


----------



## Kitty157

OCMomof3 said:


> Sure!  I think I initially said that I used LMB.  I mis-spoke.  I have never owned or used LMB!  I did use Apple Garde.  Hope yours turns out great, and I LOVE your kitty pic!



Aww thxs- I love cats! Some people have no luck with LMB too. I have had success with it. Maybe you do the patina champ method (if u really want to do something to avoid water marks) which I haven't heard anything bad about (if u like patina). There is a whole thread on it in TPF.  
Truthfully though when I got my NF in 2012 brand new I didn't know anything about treating it so I didn't. It looks great with no watermarks or stains and it did get a few drizzles of rain on it which just dried right up. So maybe u just let it be. Sorry u had to go through this costly ordeal....


----------



## roshe

Your 25 looks so good. Do they check if you bought it from them or ask for a receipt?


----------



## roshe

katieny said:


> All new leather for my Speedy 25 was about $580 dollars.  It took exactly 5 weeks. It looks so good.



Your 25 looks so good. Do they check if you bought it from them or ask for a receipt?


----------



## Sami_83

Hi guys I'm travelling from T3 to Dubai what's the process to get to the LV store in T5? I really want to make a purchase ! Is the personal shopping chargeable or minimum spend?

Thank you !
X


----------



## OCMomof3

kkfiregirl said:


> Sorry you had to go through that. There's a reason LV doesn't sell 'vachetta protector'. The natural patina is all the 'protection' you need.


You are so right. I was new to TPF and LV, so I succumbed to vachetta paranoia!  That was the first time I had spent a lot of money on a bag, so I got sucked in.


----------



## OCMomof3

Kitty157 said:


> Aww thxs- I love cats! Some people have no luck with LMB too. I have had success with it. Maybe you do the patina champ method (if u really want to do something to avoid water marks) which I haven't heard anything bad about (if u like patina). There is a whole thread on it in TPF.
> Truthfully though when I got my NF in 2012 brand new I didn't know anything about treating it so I didn't. It looks great with no watermarks or stains and it did get a few drizzles of rain on it which just dried right up. So maybe u just let it be. Sorry u had to go through this costly ordeal....


Thanks Kitty!  I'm a huge cat lover too! Yes, it seems some members have great experiences with leather cleaners/conditioners.  I do know a bit about the patina champ method, though I've never used it.


----------



## OCMomof3

LV521 said:


> I just dropped off my 2012 Neverfull MM in mono at the store this morning, to have all the leather replaced (top trim, both handles and both side straps). The total is estimated to be $400 and she told me it'll take about 4-5 weeks, usually sooner.


You got a better quote than me!  I was quoted $480 (around $500 with tax).  Maybe mine will come sooner than 6-8 weeks.  We'll see!


----------



## kkfiregirl

roshe said:


> Your 25 looks so good. Do they check if you bought it from them or ask for a receipt?



If you have a relationship with an SA, they won't check.


----------



## katieny

roshe said:


> Your 25 looks so good. Do they check if you bought it from them or ask for a receipt?


They didn't ask. It's from 1996 so maybe they don't have records that go back that far. I've bought other things so I'm in the system for those.


----------



## Kitty157

I just got a preloved deauville, and it's perfect except that the stitching on one of the elastic bottle holders has come loose/barely hanging on.  I was thinking of getting it repaired later, but was wondering if anyone ever had a minor repair (prob not minor to LV) like a stitch or even had this actual repair done and how much is it and does it get sent off for weeks to be stitched. Here's a pic.


----------



## Monicah76

Hi from Spain . Does anyone know the price to repair or replace this ? I bought it with close eyes without knowing how much it will cost the reparation , I didn't receive it yet but I can't even sleep thinking if to repair it will be very expensive and if I have made a big mistake buying this bag in such condition  . Thanks so much for your help


----------



## fabuleux

Monicah76 said:


> Hi from Spain . Does anyone know the price to repair or replace this ? I bought it with close eyes without knowing how much it will cost the reparation , I didn't receive it yet but I can't even sleep thinking if to repair it will be very expensive and if I have made a big mistake buying this bag in such condition  . Thanks so much for your help


This type of hardware won't be very expensive to repair.


----------



## Monicah76

fabuleux said:


> This type of hardware won't be very expensive to repair.


Oh!! Really?? I hope you are right  Thanks so much for your help. Do you have any idea about around how much it could be?


----------



## fabuleux

Monicah76 said:


> Oh!! Really?? I hope you are right  Thanks so much for your help. Do you have any idea about around how much it could be?


No. Only the store SAs will be able to quote you the right price for your specific repair.


----------



## WendyRamer

I have a totally pm and the handles are badly soiled from sunscreen. Can they be saved or do they need to be replaced?


----------



## Kitty157

WendyRamer said:


> I have a totally pm and the handles are badly soiled from sunscreen. Can they be saved or do they need to be replaced?



I would try a cleanser and magic eraser. If it can't be saved that way then yeah, ur gonna have to replace.


----------



## Maltoo

cajhingle said:


> My 10 yr old LV Neverfull on its new found glory...replaced all vachetta linings and handle. ( can't beat the old LV canvas)
> View attachment 3698217
> View attachment 3698219



which location? TIA


----------



## coolganzee

Got my keepall today with new shiny zips and also a free dust bag


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Has anyone replaced the bottom of their MC Petit Noe? I'm going to pop into the boutique this week but I figured maybe someone here would know the cost ( in USD).


----------



## concernsofkelly

christina86 said:


> Hello everyone!  I need some help and advice.  I bought my LV Damier Azur Speedy 30 back in Spring 2009.  Four years later I noticed the piping was coming out so I stopped by Louis Vuitton in NYC to inquire about having it repair.  The SA told me don't repair it, it's not worth it and that I should just buy a new bag.  I remember thinking he had an agenda just to sell me a new bag .  So this bag went into the back of my closet and was forgotten for YEARS.  I recently did a huge NYE clean out the closet because I'm having my closet remodeled with custom shelves and drawers.  I found this bag again and researched whether it could be fixed.  I don't want this bag just sitting in my closet.  I found all these reviews and videos about LV's repair service.  My dilemma now is, is this worth repairing?  Will I pay an arm or a leg?  Should I sell it as is and move on?  I don't think I have the heart to buy a new Damier Azur.



Do you mind sharing what you decided to do? I am having the same dilemma with my Speedy 25 I bought in 2009. Two corners of my Speedy have piping that have popped out from the leather.  Did you send yours in for repair?


----------



## christina86

concernsofkelly said:


> Do you mind sharing what you decided to do? I am having the same dilemma with my Speedy 25 I bought in 2009. Two corners of my Speedy have piping that have popped out from the leather.  Did you send yours in for repair?



Hey! I did end up sending my speedy in for repair. I think I posted on this thread the cost, if not I'll try and find my receipt. They said it would take 6 weeks but I got it back in 3. They did a great job and emailed me when it was ready for pick up. If you live in NY go to the Fifth Ave store (but to be honest I only really liked one of the repair agents who was nice andhelpful). My only regret is I didn't repair the leather tabs and handles because the new patina on the piping is so light compared to the rest of the bag. I still haven't used the bag since the repair due to the reason of the mismatched patina. I can send you pictures next week as I'm not home. I'm debating sending it back to replace the remainder but want to know how much it is.  I may need to suck it up and use until the patina matches again. Hope this was helpful! Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## concernsofkelly

christina86 said:


> Hey! I did end up sending my speedy in for repair. I think I posted on this thread the cost, if not I'll try and find my receipt. They said it would take 6 weeks but I got it back in 3. They did a great job and emailed me when it was ready for pick up. If you live in NY go to the Fifth Ave store (but to be honest I only really liked one of the repair agents who was nice andhelpful). My only regret is I didn't repair the leather tabs and handles because the new patina on the piping is so light compared to the rest of the bag. I still haven't used the bag since the repair due to the reason of the mismatched patina. I can send you pictures next week as I'm not home. I'm debating sending it back to replace the remainder but want to know how much it is.  I may need to suck it up and use until the patina matches again. Hope this was helpful! Let me know if you have any other questions.


Thank you!! I do live in NYC, so I'll plan to head to the 5th Ave store. I hear you about replacing your tabs and handles. That would annoy me to have that color difference. The piping damage happened to mine not too long after I bought it, so I put the bag away for so long that it's remained light enough to just get the piping fixed. Kind of sad!


----------



## christina86

concernsofkelly said:


> Thank you!! I do live in NYC, so I'll plan to head to the 5th Ave store. I hear you about replacing your tabs and handles. That would annoy me to have that color difference. The piping damage happened to mine not too long after I bought it, so I put the bag away for so long that it's remained light enough to just get the piping fixed. Kind of sad!



Oh good!  Then the outcome will look great on your bag once they repair the pipping.


----------



## fabuleux

Just to confirm something most everyone already knows:

LV replacement Luggage Tag GM: $60
LV replacement brass lock: $39
I did have to show the receipt for my Carryall to be able to purchase the replacement tag. I will actually use it on my new-to-me Alizé 24 Heures. The luggage tag that came with it was dented.


----------



## Tory_5

Is there any way this small burn on the canvas can be fixed!?


----------



## patullose

What warranties come with a LV Keepall?


----------



## fabuleux

patullose said:


> What warranties come with a LV Keepall?


Louis Vuitton does not provide any official warranty on their bags, SLGs, or luggage. However, they will usually provide free repairs or exchange if abnormal wear and tear develops within the first year after purchase. They may also wave repair fees for items older than one year old in some cases (it's at the store manager's discretion).


----------



## Kitty157

In case anyone is wondering. Replacing elastic bottle holders in Deauville $190 plus tax Canadian. Even if it's a stitch that's loose they have to replace the entire thing. I guess they have to remove the inner lining and restitch them back in using the same holes so it's a lot of labor.


----------



## Christina Campbell

Does anyone know how much it is to replace all the vachetta on a mini speedy? Or at least the pull tab?


----------



## LV521

LV521 said:


> I just dropped off my 2012 Neverfull MM in mono at the store this morning, to have all the leather replaced (top trim, both handles and both side straps). The total is estimated to be $400 and she told me it'll take about 4-5 weeks, usually sooner.


Update: I picked up my Neverfull this afternoon, so it took about a month and the final cost was as quoted, $400. I am so happy to be reunited with my "old faithful"


----------



## Kitty157

LV521 said:


> Update: I picked up my Neverfull this afternoon, so it took about a month and the final cost was as quoted, $400. I am so happy to be reunited with my "old faithful"



Yay! Post a pic


----------



## LV521

Kitty157 said:


> Yay! Post a pic


----------



## ilysukixD

LV521 said:


> Update: I picked up my Neverfull this afternoon, so it took about a month and the final cost was as quoted, $400. I am so happy to be reunited with my "old faithful"



That's so cheaper than I expected, my LV quoted me $600 for the repair which I can buy a new one if I were to sell the bag.


----------



## LV521

ilysukixD said:


> That's so cheaper than I expected, my LV quoted me $600 for the repair which I can buy a new one if I were to sell the bag.


Is your quote for the same replacements as mine? I didn't replace anything inside.


----------



## Kitty157

LV521 said:


> View attachment 3763827



Gorgeous!


----------



## LV521

Kitty157 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## fabuleux

LV521 said:


> View attachment 3763827


Looks brand new!


----------



## LV521

fabuleux said:


> Looks brand new!


And, smells so good!


----------



## BoomBoom

Kitty157 said:


> In case anyone is wondering. Replacing elastic bottle holders in Deauville $190 plus tax Canadian. Even if it's a stitch that's loose they have to replace the entire thing. I guess they have to remove the inner lining and restitch them back in using the same holes so it's a lot of labor.


Thanks for the info.  I have a Deauville and had seen your original post, glad you followed up.


----------



## BoomBoom

LV521 said:


> Update: I picked up my Neverfull this afternoon, so it took about a month and the final cost was as quoted, $400. I am so happy to be reunited with my "old faithful"





cajhingle said:


> My Neverfull is MM, paid $310 +tax.


In the grand scheme of things $400 is a great price for what becomes a brand new Neverfull MM... but I have to wonder why there is any discrepancy in pricing on so many repairs.  We're talking a $90 difference for the same repair, same size bag.  To me that's significant.


----------



## Kitty157

LV521 said:


> Update: I picked up my Neverfull this afternoon, so it took about a month and the final cost was as quoted, $400. I am so happy to be reunited with my "old faithful"



Is this in US$?


----------



## LV521

BoomBoom said:


> In the grand scheme of things $400 is a great price for what becomes a brand new Neverfull MM... but I have to wonder why there is any discrepancy in pricing on so many repairs.  We're talking a $90 difference for the same repair, same size bag.  To me that's significant.


Mmmm...strange, indeed!
I assumed there was a set price list for every replacement parts because my SA asked what parts I wanted to replace and typed in the computer and came out with the total cost. I remembered she specifically asked how old my bag was, could that make any price difference??....another Louis Vuitton mystery!
Another thing I want to clarify is my total out of pocket cost is $400, no tax added.


----------



## LV521

Kitty157 said:


> Is this in US$?


Yes, US$$


----------



## Kitty157

LV521 said:


> Mmmm...strange, indeed!
> I assumed there was a set price list for every replacement parts because my SA asked what parts I wanted to replace and typed in the computer and came out with the total cost. I remembered she specifically asked how old my bag was, could that make any price difference??....another Louis Vuitton mystery!
> Another thing I want to clarify is my total out of pocket cost is $400, no tax added.



I thought so too as for my repairs they went to a book using the model # and give the price (unless it's a non standard repair- then they send it off for a proper quote). 
$400 US is a great price imo to make ur bag like new.


----------



## Kitty157

LV521 said:


> Yes, US$$



Hmmm gonna have to ask how much in Canadian- usually it's about $50-$70 difference here.


----------



## jillyfish108

Has anyone ever had all the vachetta and strap replaced on their Odeon and if so how much did it cost? I thought I saw someone had on here but can't find it thanks


----------



## Kitty157

I just picked up my repaired Montsouris GM. Had the bottom replaced. I have mixed feelings about the repair center. When I got my bag back, there were black marks on the leather straps which the SA used a white eraser to remove and some scrapes on the old leather. Before sending it I cleaned it up so I know every inch of the bag. Next issue, which bugs me more is that they did not take the time to line up the pattern on the bottom back portion of the backpack which I don't know how that is possible if they use the same stitch holes as I was told. So the pattern is a bit lopsided. I am happy that it's on the back but really for $400 they should have taken the time to line it up the way it was originally. 
The original bag was lined up perfectly so if they used the same holes to restitch then it should have come back looking the same. I'm really trying to be happy about it but feel like I am settling by telling myself at least it's on the back and it could have been worse. 
Here are the pictures of the bag- the bottom is not lined up the same. I won't be returning this as I think it will only compromise the canvas more on my 21 year old bag and I may end up with cracking if they try to re do this. 
I have a survey that they sent me and I will be sure to send these pics and mention this.


----------



## atcprincess

I replaced one chap on my azur speedy 30 for $60 total.  No tax or return shipping.  Took 5 weeks total. I used the Hollywood and Highland store.


----------



## Kitty157

ivyvid said:


> I saved the leather of the closure buckle because that is where the date code is stamped. I requested if they can just replace small strap keeper on the buckle. My SA noted it on the repair form but they were not able to replace it so when I use it on my newly replaced locking pad here how it looks[emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569098



Would u mind sharing a pic of the back of your backpack? I'm trying to see if LV lined up ur pattern when they did the repair on the bottom leather. Thxs.


----------



## ivyvid

Kitty157 said:


> Would u mind sharing a pic of the back of your backpack? I'm trying to see if LV lined up ur pattern when they did the repair on the bottom leather. Thxs.



Hello...here are photos at the back of my backpack. They are not lined up, the 2 diamonds with flower inside (it's slightly misaligned). If you didn't mention it, I wouldn't have noticed it but now that I know, it doesn't really bother me[emoji4]


----------



## Kitty157

Hi. Thxs for sending me the pics. I am so happy it doesn't bother you. I'm just trying to see if that's just the way the repairs go as far as alignment. I guess I am disappointed that my bag went in looking one way and came out looking another. Thxs again for the pics.


----------



## Kitty157

Just a little update if anyone is interested in my backpack repair- I sent the before and after pics to the store. They called and said that they used the same holes and it's possible that the holes were a bit stretched due to age, and that they probably tightened the stitch, hence it's being off a bit- that's the assumption.  They said I can drop it back off, for another 8 weeks to be reassessed and if they can do anything they will. I hope they can, without damage (they say they won't touch it if they feel it will be damaged).  If the tips are completely gone for all of the flowers I will accept that, that as long as the pattern lines up, at least a bit better and the clips are same height. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed that the 2nd time is the charm as I love this backpack.


----------



## redline9k

Hi LV All,

My PL Deauville needs TLC. Anyone here ever had the vachetta around the handle rings or cracked trim replaced/repaired and might know the repair cost? Thinking to replace both handles and all vachetta trim (piping is still okay) so any repair cost info would be appreciated. Also, if anyone could recommend an SA and LV location in LA. 

Need zipper replaced on Keepall 45- anyone know the cost for this?

Merci!


----------



## Ang6682

Anyone had the s-lock and small Vachetta tab above it replaced on their metis or eden bag? Wondering the cost.


----------



## RhondaE

Does anyone know if LV will replace the interior of a speedy and can anyone tell me how much it would cost to replace the vachetta on a 35? Specifically the piping. Handles and chaps are good.


----------



## fabuleux

RhondaE said:


> Does anyone know if LV will replace the interior of a speedy.


Yes. If the bag is in good condition, you can request a lining replacement. Not sure about the price.


----------



## redline9k

Hi LV PF,

My Deauville needs TLC.  Anyone ever had the vachetta around the handle rings or cracked trim replaced/repaired and might know the repair cost? Thinking to replace both handles and all vachetta trim (piping is still okay) so any repair cost info would be appreciated. 

Need zipper replaced on pochette, anyone know the cost for this or cost to replace a zipper in general so I know the price range?

Also, if anyone could recommend an SA and LV location in LA. 
I'll post prices here from LV SA once I go to the LV store. 

Thank you!!

Merci!


----------



## prism

Kitty157 said:


> I just picked up my repaired Montsouris GM. Had the bottom replaced. I have mixed feelings about the repair center. When I got my bag back, there were black marks on the leather straps which the SA used a white eraser to remove and some scrapes on the old leather. Before sending it I cleaned it up so I know every inch of the bag.



I once received a bag back where I had a piece of vachetta replaced. Ended up coming back with an inch long scratch at another part of the old vachetta. Pointed that out and ended up getting the original repair for free.

I mean, I'm not sending in bags to receive them back with banged up vachetta, if anything I'm expecting my bags to come back in better condition, not worse.


----------



## lvt

fabuleux said:


> Yes. If the bag is in good condition, you can request a lining replacement. Not sure about the price.


You can not change the interior of canvas speedy because the lining you see inside is actually the back side of the canvas. Speedy doesn't have lining.


----------



## fabuleux

lvt said:


> You can not change the interior of canvas speedy because the lining you see inside is actually the back side of the canvas. Speedy doesn't have lining.


The lining is attached to the canvas but it can be taken appart. It's a separate layer. You have to disassemble the bag, but it can be done.


----------



## lvt

fabuleux said:


> The lining is attached to the canvas but it can be taken appart. It's a separate layer. You have to disassemble the bag, but it can be done.


Some bags like speedy, neverfull, noe and keepall don't have lining. The thing you see inside is the back side of the canvas and that's why these bags have binding in the inside and you can see the outside stitching from the inside. Not only it is obvious that these bags don't have lining but also my sa has told me that. If you don't believe ask someone in your lv store.


----------



## fabuleux

lvt said:


> Some bags like speedy, neverfull, noe and keepall don't have lining. The thing you see inside is the back side of the canvas and that's why these bags have binding in the inside and you can see the outside stitching from the inside. Not only it is obvious that these bags don't have lining but also my sa has told me that. If you don't believe ask someone in your lv store.


I know what I am talking about.


----------



## pacificagal

I have a Bosphore pouch from 2006 that I purchased from the boutique - use it to death because it's compact and a cross body - great for work.  The zipper is slightly torn on the fabric part.  I took it in a week ago and they quoted $120-240 but no guarantee that it would be repaired at all due to the age of the glazing portion around it.  I don't want to give up using this piece and the canvas/vachetta are in very good condition (I take care of my bags).  I am contemplating a non LV repair shop.  It appears the well known ones are on the East Coast.

I also had a lock with lost keys on a Speedy.  They opened the lock with their master key but had no replacements available.  They were going to cut off the lock at first but found a key.  A new set is $30.


----------



## lvt

fabuleux said:


> I know what I am talking about.


Ok


----------



## jodiekh

Ang6682 said:


> Anyone had the s-lock and small Vachetta tab above it replaced on their metis or eden bag? Wondering the cost.


hi was wondering if you got to replace ur s lock? i just hand over my pallas wallet for repair and s lock change. but my SA said since my wallet is only 2 yrs and 2 mos old they might change it for free. im hoping that LV isnt so strict about their 2 yr warranty.


----------



## Houseofphylis

Advice needed [emoji51]

I have a speedy 30 that I picked up a couple months ago for a great price. I knew the canvas around the zipper had minor cracks, but I was fine with it since this is a work bag.... well my zipper broke. Will LV replace the zipper if the canvas is cracked? Believe it or not, the bag is from 2015. I also don't have a receipt.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jodiekh

Houseofphylis said:


> Advice needed [emoji51]
> 
> I have a speedy 30 that I picked up a couple months ago for a great price. I knew the canvas around the zipper had minor cracks, but I was fine with it since this is a work bag.... well my zipper broke. Will LV replace the zipper if the canvas is cracked? Believe it or not, the bag is from 2015. I also don't have a receipt.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> View attachment 3790825
> View attachment 3790826
> View attachment 3790827



U can try to bring it to the store. If ur bag is from 2015 they can usually check if u provide them with the info that u gave them when bought the bag. Or maybe they can check thru the date code. My wallet was 2years 2 mos old. LV just told me they are going to repair my wallet for free.


----------



## Maltoo

lvt said:


> Some bags like speedy, neverfull, noe and keepall don't have lining. The thing you see inside is the back side of the canvas and that's why these bags have binding in the inside and you can see the outside stitching from the inside. Not only it is obvious that these bags don't have lining but also my sa has told me that. If you don't believe ask someone in your lv store.


All my Neverfulls have a lining????



Houseofphylis said:


> Advice needed [emoji51]
> 
> I have a speedy 30 that I picked up a couple months ago for a great price. I knew the canvas around the zipper had minor cracks, but I was fine with it since this is a work bag.... well my zipper broke. Will LV replace the zipper if the canvas is cracked? Believe it or not, the bag is from 2015. I also don't have a receipt.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> View attachment 3790825
> View attachment 3790826
> View attachment 3790827



Wow that is a bad crack for a 2 yr old bag, take it in and see what they say....if no then your only option is a good repair shop/cobbler


----------



## alisonmcc88

Does anyone know how much it is to replace Louis Vuitton Neverfull straps in the Damier Ebene? I live 3 1/3 hrs from the nearest store and they wouldn't give me a quote over the phone


----------



## Gaolga

Are they always asking the receipt to make repairs?

I live in France so if anyone has experiences from this country would be welcome.

I bought a Papillon (the old model with short handles) in Japan and it was in super good condition except for the vachetta part that I would like to replace. The datecode tells me the purse is from 2003.

Thanks!


----------



## lvmk

fabuleux said:


> Yes. If the bag is in good condition, you can request a lining replacement. Not sure about the price.


Isn't the speedy unlined? As in the canvas inside is just the back of the outside canvas?


----------



## lvmk

lvt said:


> You can not change the interior of canvas speedy because the lining you see inside is actually the back side of the canvas. Speedy doesn't have lining.


This is what I've been told as well.


----------



## lvt

lvmk said:


> This is what I've been told as well.


Because that's the truth.


----------



## redgreenblue

lvmk said:


> Isn't the speedy unlined? As in the canvas inside is just the back of the outside canvas?



I don't think so, there is definitely a second layer of material on the inside.


----------



## Emsidee

Houseofphylis said:


> Advice needed [emoji51]
> 
> I have a speedy 30 that I picked up a couple months ago for a great price. I knew the canvas around the zipper had minor cracks, but I was fine with it since this is a work bag.... well my zipper broke. Will LV replace the zipper if the canvas is cracked? Believe it or not, the bag is from 2015. I also don't have a receipt.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> View attachment 3790825
> View attachment 3790826
> View attachment 3790827


I have had a monogram speedy with the exact same crack and it was deemed defective (the crack was right above the interior pocket). My bag was just under 1 year old.
I think LV will repair the zipper for you, a receipt shouldn't be an issue when repairing something.


----------



## lvmk

Does anyone know if the Keepall is lined or if it is the same piece of canvas on the outside and inside?


----------



## lvt

lvmk said:


> Does anyone know if the Keepall is lined or if it is the same piece of canvas on the outside and inside?


keepall doesn't have lining.


----------



## lvmk

lvt said:


> keepall doesn't have lining.


Thank you! Does the Speedy?


----------



## lvt

lvmk said:


> Thank you! Does the Speedy?


Neither speedy does. The most bags with binding inside do not have lining.


----------



## megmarie

I sent in my 2016 speedy b 30 to see what the cost would be to repair the handles b/c it has some weird texture. I got a call today and it is $120.00 for both handles an $320.00 for both handles and chads (not sure if that right). The store was the one in lenox mall atlanta ga


----------



## reason24

Hi,
what price does the zipper change and the piece of poche toilette 26?


----------



## reason24

Hi,
what price does the zipper change and the piece of poche toilette 26?


----------



## galliano_girl

reason24 said:


> Hi,
> what price does the zipper change and the piece of poche toilette 26?


As I know there is a fix price for zipper change on small LV items - 75 euro. And if you want to change only zipper trigger it will be free of charge.


----------



## Bagresearcher

Hi, i am new here and ive read about repairings except cracks on canvas itself. I am wondering how much would it cost to repair a zipper pull? i have a 20yr old hand me downs Lv speedy 25, and i am so inlove with this vintage. Is it okay if i let it be that way no leather leaf on the pull? And how to clean the metals too thanks


----------



## Fridalyn

i bought my LV Emilie DE wallet less than 2 years ago. a few months ago, i noticed some chipping on the button and edge glazing coming off (this is my workhorse wallet so i'm not really surprised about the wear and tear). i went to the same LV store i got my wallet and the SA quoted me $60 for the button and $150 for the reglazing. at that time, i told her that i will be back some other time to get the repair done. i went back this morning and to my surprise, repair fees were waived! yey of me maybe bec it has only been less than 2 yrs since i got it? (i read somewhere in this thread that LV repairs are free for items less than 2yrs old) or i just got lucky with an awesome SA...


----------



## Fabgurrltx

I bought my LV speedy 30 in 2014 and the handles are starting to do this. Anyone else have this issue? If so did your get it repaired and what was your cost? I plan on taking it to the store for repair.


----------



## nikkich

hello, do you know how much would it cost to repair clasp on this LV favourite bag.


----------



## Addy2818

redline9k said:


> Hi LV All,
> 
> My PL Deauville needs TLC. Anyone here ever had the vachetta around the handle rings or cracked trim replaced/repaired and might know the repair cost? Thinking to replace both handles and all vachetta trim (piping is still okay) so any repair cost info would be appreciated. Also, if anyone could recommend an SA and LV location in LA.
> 
> Need zipper replaced on Keepall 45- anyone know the cost for this?
> 
> Merci!
> 
> View attachment 3781146


I had my keepall 45 and speedy 40 zippers replaced and they charged me US $96 (tax included) each. Hope this helps.


----------



## Addy2818

Does anyone know how much the drawstring replacement for Noe bags would cost? Thank you.


----------



## Maltoo

Addy2818 said:


> Does anyone know how much the drawstring replacement for Noe bags would cost? Thank you.


If you do not mind getting a replacement from another company Mcraft leather has one for $36 I have ordered items from them and they are very good quality https://www.etsy.com/listing/265155857/mcraft-handmade-vachetta-leather?ref=shop_home_active_11


----------



## Tinaleo

Hi, does anyone know how much it would be to replace the leather zipper pull on the clemence wallet?


----------



## Kitkat76

Barely used my Melie until recently and noticed this  I’m going to have to ship it to a store on Oahu since we don’t have one here. Anyone know if this will be covered under warranty or will I have to pay? I purchased this in May 2017. Also any suggestions on how I should ship it. I’m terrified of her being sent out.


----------



## Kitkat76

As you can see, she’s in perfect condition besides that


----------



## Emsidee

Kitkat76 said:


> View attachment 3859695
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, she’s in perfect condition besides that


It will probably be a free repair as it is within the first year. For shipping I would just make sure that the bag is protected against rain so maybe put some extra tape on the bottom and top of the box. I hope they fix it quickly for you!


----------



## alexped

Will lv be able to fix the decoloring or my Insolite wallet ?? The red interior is wearing off.. it also has a tiny scuff.


----------



## Fabgurrltx

Fabgurrltx said:


> I bought my LV speedy 30 in 2014 and the handles are starting to do this. Anyone else have this issue? If so did your get it repaired and what was your cost? I plan on taking it to the store for repair.


So I got my quote back: $120 to replace the handles due to wear and tear. not bad.


----------



## TXLVlove

Bagresearcher said:


> Hi, i am new here and ive read about repairings except cracks on canvas itself. I am wondering how much would it cost to repair a zipper pull? i have a 20yr old hand me downs Lv speedy 25, and i am so inlove with this vintage. Is it okay if i let it be that way no leather leaf on the pull? And how to clean the metals too thanks


My 30 looks the same way.  I just am going with it.  At some time I might get all the leather replaced but for now its fine.  I rather have all the leather look the same honey color than have the pull be bright and not match.


----------



## merekat703

How much is reglazing on an emp leather bag?


----------



## lVliving

nikkich said:


> hello, do you know how much would it cost to repair clasp on this LV favourite bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853097



I believe this may be free. I was told so in past responses but a quick call to client services may be best clarification. What happened to clasp? [emoji29]


----------



## lVliving

Gaolga said:


> Are they always asking the receipt to make repairs?
> 
> I live in France so if anyone has experiences from this country would be welcome.
> 
> I bought a Papillon (the old model with short handles) in Japan and it was in super good condition except for the vachetta part that I would like to replace. The datecode tells me the purse is from 2003.
> 
> Thanks!



I haven’t been asked for receipt for repair of my Louis Vuitton item except for one occasion really. 
Once when I had a Joy Multicolor wallet repaired- I wanted the Vachetta tab in front to be replaced as it was worn- for whatever reason she asked for receipt but it was to see the model number as this piece was not pulling up in their system due to age of item.
Now in my experience, they wanted receipt proof as well as verifying my sales history when I wanted an item repaired under their warranty - I received a defective product and wanted the repair to be free as I had not used the item yet- when I asked for this, that is when they wanted receipt proof. 

You should be fine without receipt for Most repairs- I have taken in so many ‘pre loved’ pieces for minor fixes- no receipt required


----------



## nikkich

lVliving said:


> I believe this may be free. I was told so in past responses but a quick call to client services may be best clarification. What happened to clasp? [emoji29]


Thank you, It would be really nice if they could change it for free. I have emailed LV for quote and opinion but they havent replied I do not know what happened as I have bought bag in this condition and was willing to repair it myself in LV store as the other parts of the bag are immaculate and this is the only fault.


----------



## Tinkherbell

nikkich said:


> Thank you, It would be really nice if they could change it for free. I have emailed LV for quote and opinion but they havent replied I do not know what happened as I have bought bag in this condition and was willing to repair it myself in LV store as the other parts of the bag are immaculate and this is the only fault.


Hi guys anybody have all vachetta replaces on the totally?  Cost?


----------



## hennifer

For those curious rivets in my vintage keepall were replaced free. Took about 3 weeks.


----------



## hennifer

For those curious manhina empriente full suede lining replacement $360. Will take about 2 months. Great price considering the bag was $4k new and pre owned has lost well over half its value. A good investment in a great bag. Will give it new life.


----------



## mrbfga.ang

Do they repair peeled pocket of damier Neverfull? I read one article forum here that if you live in a tropical country.. LV bags are prone to peeling


----------



## MsSmallHands

mrbfga.ang said:


> Do they repair peeled pocket of damier Neverfull? I read one article forum here that if you live in a tropical country.. LV bags are prone to peeling



Yes they can repair the pocket, but it will be in the new design without the plastic inside the pocket.


----------



## lVliving

nikkich said:


> Thank you, It would be really nice if they could change it for free. I have emailed LV for quote and opinion but they havent replied I do not know what happened as I have bought bag in this condition and was willing to repair it myself in LV store as the other parts of the bag are immaculate and this is the only fault.



If you have Facebook, they tend to respond quicker by messenger - in my experience email takes quite a long time-
I do hope they do not charge you for repair! Keep us posted! [emoji4]


----------



## nikkich

lVliving said:


> If you have Facebook, they tend to respond quicker by messenger - in my experience email takes quite a long time-
> I do hope they do not charge you for repair! Keep us posted! [emoji4]



Thank you for your advice, I will do that these days because they still havent replied.


----------



## bshane27

Hi everyone, I was wondering how much it would cost to replace all the hardware, the vachetta tabs, the handles and the vachetta leather the handles are affixed to (the pieces that wrap around the bag) on a Monogram Keepall 45? Basically everything leather-wise except for the piping.


----------



## LovevintageLV

Addy2818 said:


> Does anyone know how much the drawstring replacement for Noe bags would cost? Thank you.


Hi,
I was told about 75.00 Canadian dollars plus tax.


----------



## sharonephone

hennifer said:


> For those curious manhina empriente full suede lining replacement $360. Will take about 2 months. Great price considering the bag was $4k new and pre owned has lost well over half its value. A good investment in a great bag. Will give it new life.


I've needed to look into this - thanks so much for posting.


----------



## lVliving

nikkich said:


> Thank you for your advice, I will do that these days because they still havent replied.



Good luck! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## CSG

I am reading this thread and some mentioned that they replace the zipper pull of speedy for free. Are you referring to this part (the one that slides and part attached to the leather tab? Or only the part attached to the leather tab? Mine is tarnished.


----------



## fabuleux

CSG said:


> Mine is tarnished.


Have you tried polishing it?


----------



## CSG

fabuleux said:


> Have you tried polishing it?



Just wipe with dry cloth to remove dirt but not using any cleaners.


----------



## Hope_2294

Does anyone know any info about replacing the leather tab on a mini pochette? Mine is turning dark and fraying on the sides


----------



## fabuleux

Hope_2294 said:


> Does anyone know any info about replacing the leather tab on a mini pochette? Mine is turning dark and fraying on the sides


Take your item to your local store. They will inspect the pochette, give you a quote for the repair, and send it on its way. It may take several weeks (6 weeks is not unusual). It should be pretty affordable. Some SAs may even wave the repair fee if the Pochette was purchased recently or you are a VIC customer. If the item is damaged beyond repair, they will deny the repair request.


----------



## SweetPandaBear

Tinkherbell said:


> Hi guys anybody have all vachetta replaces on the totally?  Cost?


When I was at my local LV store waiting, I was standing near a woman who inquired about replacing all of the vachetta on her Totally MM.  It looked like the MM size but I may be wrong.  Anyhoo, the SA quoted her $770!  I had to do a double take.  I'm pretty sure the woman ending up declining.

If you are really interested and have the time, I would recommend taking it in to your store for your own quote.


----------



## Arussell3195

Hello I am wondering if anyone could estimate how much the repairs in the pictures would cost for a limited edition Damier Ebene  2001 deauville most of it is wear and tear from the years but it was my aunts from when she modeled in Hawaii.


----------



## Arussell3195

There is no Louis Vuitton near


Arussell3195 said:


> Hello I am wondering if anyone could estimate how much the repairs in the pictures would cost for a limited edition Damier Ebene  2001 deauville most of it is wear and tear from the years but it was my aunts from when she modeled in Hawaii.


there is also no Louis Vuitton near me the closest is 4 hrs away. Idk why their is not one in Asheville no yet. They have tons of other designers but no Louis Vuitton and I know tons of people with LV


----------



## Arussell3195

Arussell3195 said:


> Hello I am wondering if anyone could estimate how much the repairs in the pictures would cost for a limited edition Damier Ebene  2001 deauville most of it is wear and tear from the years but it was my aunts from when she modeled in Hawaii.


----------



## fabuleux

@Arussell3195 
It looks like scratches to the leather, right?
If you want all or part of the leather replaced, you have to take the bag to a store for a quote. If the repair request is accepted, the SA will quote you a price. For replacing all the leather on a bag, the prices vary but are often 50% to 70% of the retail price of the bag.


----------



## Arussell3195

fabuleux said:


> @Arussell3195
> It looks like scratches to the leather, right?
> If you want all or part of the leather replaced, you have to take the bag to a store for a quote. If the repair request is accepted, the SA will quote you a price. For replacing all the leather on a bag, the prices vary but are often 50% to 70% of the retail price of the bag.


This bag hasn’t been made in years. Also very few copies were made with it being limited edition. Would they really charge 80% of the retail price? All I want is mostly the piping replaced and the hardware. I also need a new luggage tag like the one that came with it.  I don’t have time to drive 4 hrs there and back twice so can they fix the hard ware and piping through me shipping it overnight if I email? I can’t call because the customer service line has been down for weeks now. I called multiple times over the last few weeks and it said that lv was experiencing issues and that they could be reached online but they don’t even reply to my emails.


----------



## fabuleux

Arussell3195 said:


> This bag hasn’t been made in years. Also very few copies were made with it being limited edition. Would they really charge 80% of the retail price? All I want is mostly the piping replaced and the hardware. I also need a new luggage tag like the one that came with it.  I don’t have time to drive 4 hrs there and back twice so can they fix the hard ware and piping through me shipping it overnight if I email? I can’t call because the customer service line has been down for weeks now. I called multiple times over the last few weeks and it said that lv was experiencing issues and that they could be reached online but they don’t even reply to my emails.


Haha I never said “80%”! 
Yes you can ship the bag to the store and they will assess it and give you a quote. I am assuming that they will simply look at the regular Deauville repair prices. If you ship the bag, include a detailed list of what you wish to have replaced.

If I remember correctly, this was not a limited edition but rather a special order. Back in the 90s and 2000s, clients could request a bag be made in a different canvas or in Épi leather for a higher price tag. This option was unfortunately discontinued about 12 years ago or so.


----------



## babyloove

Hello all, 

Do you think I should get my handles reglazed ? Or can it wait ? The bag is 3 years old, so it's normal wear and tear ...

Thanks !


----------



## fabuleux

babyloove said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Do you think I should get my handles reglazed ? Or can it wait ? The bag is 3 years old, so it's normal wear and tear ...
> 
> Thanks !


You can definitely wait.


----------



## babyloove

fabuleux said:


> You can definitely wait.



Thanks ! Don't want to damage the handles


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

nikkich said:


> hello, do you know how much would it cost to repair clasp on this LV favourite bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853097




I just had it repaired for approx USD65. It wasnt free


----------



## cottoncandy101

I know this must have been asked a million times..but I can't find it so..if I buy an item from a consignment place or even eBay..and I need repairs on handles etc..would lv be peeved or cool about it and fix it..obvi they would charge but how much for like handles on an alma pm? Canadian here so ya..thanks in advance


----------



## jsndlcrz

Earlier today, I went to LV in South Coast Plaza to repair my 2002 Deauville. I was quoted USD 890.00 to replace all leather (USD 830) and to order a new name tag (USD 60). I'll keep you guys updated in 6 weeks. Here are the before pictures:


----------



## fabuleux

jsndlcrz said:


> Earlier today, I went to LV in South Coast Plaza to repair my 2002 Deauville. I was quoted USD 890.00 to replace all leather (USD 830) and to order a new name tag (USD 60). I'll keep you guys updated in 6 weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> View attachment 3920180
> View attachment 3920181
> View attachment 3920182
> View attachment 3920183
> View attachment 3920184


I m ecxited for you!


----------



## Kmazz39

jsndlcrz said:


> Earlier today, I went to LV in South Coast Plaza to repair my 2002 Deauville. I was quoted USD 890.00 to replace all leather (USD 830) and to order a new name tag (USD 60). I'll keep you guys updated in 6 weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> View attachment 3920180
> View attachment 3920181
> View attachment 3920182
> View attachment 3920183
> View attachment 3920184


Please be sure to post pics when you get it back! I’m considering doing the same thing with my Deauville.


----------



## Kathleen37

jsndlcrz said:


> Earlier today, I went to LV in South Coast Plaza to repair my 2002 Deauville. I was quoted USD 890.00 to replace all leather (USD 830) and to order a new name tag (USD 60). I'll keep you guys updated in 6 weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> View attachment 3920180
> View attachment 3920181
> View attachment 3920182
> View attachment 3920183
> View attachment 3920184


It will look lovely when it's done, but I actually think it looks beautiful as it is. The vachetta has aged wonderfully...


----------



## jsndlcrz

Kathleen37 said:


> It will look lovely when it's done, but I actually think it looks beautiful as it is. The vachetta has aged wonderfully...


I agree! I loved the patina of the vachetta, but with closer inspection the leather was damaged. The tabs holding up the handles was bound to break sooner or later. One of the handles was severely cracked and other parts of the leather had minor cracks.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Anyone get a Sarah glazing redone? Price.


----------



## taz24

AlbertsLove said:


> Anyone get a Sarah glazing redone? Price.


no idea!


----------



## taz24

Kathleen37 said:


> It will look lovely when it's done, but I actually think it looks beautiful as it is. The vachetta has aged wonderfully...


yes it has!


----------



## AlbertsLove

taz24 said:


> no idea!


I want to buy a multicolor Sarah’s wallet. It’s says worn resin glaze. Asked for more pics. I wonder if it’s like my Emilie where it cracked or like it’s just looks worn out?


----------



## Marciale

I agree with some comments above, I have heard that price and repair options vary alot from boutique to boutique. The most expensive repair I heard was a total vachetta replacement on a 20 year old speedy 25 at a bit more than 500 american dollars.


----------



## MsSaintMadeleine

I have just picked up my vintage speedy from repair. Totall cost was around 540$ and I got free padlock and keys, drawstring dustbag, box with ribbon and a shopping bag. I am in love with my new bag!


----------



## PamK

MsSaintMadeleine said:


> I have just picked up my vintage speedy from repair. Totall cost was around 540$ and I got free padlock and keys, drawstring dustbag, box with ribbon and a shopping bag. I am in love with my new bag!



Congratulations! Post a picture when you get a chance!! [emoji4]


----------



## Kmruss1

Hi girls, I have an issue. I bought my Never full mm Damier Ebene on 11/22/2017. The leather is literally rubbing off of the lining of the bag. I took it back to the Louis Vuitton store that I purchased it from, they submitted the pictures to the Louis Vuitton repair department and they are telling me that they can repair it but it will incur a cost. REALLY!!! I haven't even had the bag for 2 months. I really don
The bag was $1,300.00 and now I have to pay for repairs!! WHAT! Has anyone run into this type of situation and if so what did you do?


----------



## Emsidee

Kmruss1 said:


> View attachment 3932453
> View attachment 3932454
> 
> Hi girls, I have an issue. I bought my Never full mm Damier Ebene on 11/22/2017. The leather is literally rubbing off of the lining of the bag. I took it back to the Louis Vuitton store that I purchased it from, they submitted the pictures to the Louis Vuitton repair department and they are telling me that they can repair it but it will incur a cost. REALLY!!! I haven't even had the bag for 2 months. I really don
> The bag was $1,300.00 and now I have to pay for repairs!! WHAT! Has anyone run into this type of situation and if so what did you do?


I have the same thing happening with my 2009 neverfull.. which is no problem as I really used it a lot. Having these problems after just two months is quite extreme. Maybe you can talk with the manager of your local store so they can repair it for free. It could be that they did not tell the person who evaluates the picture what the age of the bag was, especially as it looks like regular wear and tear (usual after a couple of years ofcourse).
The repair itself is €50 for replacing the leather trim.


----------



## MsSaintMadeleine

After


----------



## MsSaintMadeleine

Before


----------



## PamK

MsSaintMadeleine said:


> After



How gorgeous- what an amazing transformation! Enjoy your “new” beautiful bag!


----------



## ashxree

I just recently took my Neverfull MM to get the 2 handles and leather binding replaced after 7 years of owning it. They charged me $240 and the wait time is 6 weeks!
Question! I bought my Neverfull before the pouch became included. Does anyone know if LV sells just the pouch itself?


----------



## ashxree

MsSaintMadeleine said:


> After


Looks brand new!!!! Can’t wait to see mine!


----------



## MsSaintMadeleine

I am probably going to do the same (chang all vachetta) with my 30 year old Noe GM but one thing bothers me- is that true that with changing the straps where is the date code after repair they don’t stamp my or new code? And my bag will be codeless? ((


----------



## Kitty157

MsSaintMadeleine said:


> I am probably going to do the same (chang all vachetta) with my 30 year old Noe GM but one thing bothers me- is that true that with changing the straps where is the date code after repair they don’t stamp my or new code? And my bag will be codeless? ((



Yes it will be without a date code unfortunately.


----------



## ipsum

ashxree said:


> Does anyone know if LV sells just the pouch itself?


Nope but you can buy one from the second hand market.


----------



## ashxree

ipsum said:


> Nope but you can buy one from the second hand market.


Would you know the best price I should be looking for? I’ve seen some but the prices were pretty high.


----------



## ipsum

@ashxree 
Average is around $200 for unused one. I don't know any cheap places but if you keep looking 2nd hand places for new stocks, there is a good change you can get it for chaper.


----------



## ashxree

ipsum said:


> @ashxree
> Average is around $200 for unused one. I don't know any cheap places but if you keep looking 2nd hand places for new stocks, there is a good change you can get it for chaper.


I looked around and it was all $300+. Called LV and ordered a replacement it was $300 for the pouch and $90 for the strap. It’s sad that we have to buy the strap separately...


----------



## TXLVlove

MsSaintMadeleine said:


> Before


Your bag looks wonderful.  So did you have just the vachetta replaced?  $540?  I think that's a great price for a basically new bag.  I have an older speedy 30.  I love the thicker canvas and would like to replace the vachetta.  The zipper tab tore off and the handles are cracked.  It has a lovely patina but the cracks are starting to bother me.  I keep conditioning them but as we all know, there's no getting rid of the leather cracks.  Maybe this year will be the yr I go for it.  My problem is whenever I get a chunk of cash I buy a new LV.


----------



## ipsum

ashxree said:


> I looked around and it was all $300+. Called LV and ordered a replacement it was $300 for the pouch and $90 for the strap. It’s sad that we have to buy the strap separately...



SA at my local LV store told me they don't sell pouch separately but good to know they don't have a standard policy (or SA just wanted to make a bigger sale).


----------



## JCR

MsSaintMadeleine said:


> I am probably going to do the same (chang all vachetta) with my 30 year old Noe GM but one thing bothers me- is that true that with changing the straps where is the date code after repair they don’t stamp my or new code? And my bag will be codeless? ((


Hi just wondering if you got a quote for the cost of changing all the vachetta from your Noe GM. TIA!


----------



## JCR

MsSaintMadeleine said:


> After


Wow! Looks brand new!!!


----------



## specme

MsSaintMadeleine said:


> After


The bag is beautiful. How much was it do to it? I’m lookimg to have the handles & chads replaced on mine speedy 30. Thx


----------



## Rlsb

MsSaintMadeleine said:


> After


Beautiful! Do you know if you could replace it with the new chaps?


----------



## Darkmeg_01

I just bought a Mussette Tango in Vernis leather. The vachetta is quite dry and I plan to condition it, but the two little leather loops that hold the strap to the bag are the most dry and should be replaced. Does anyone have an idea of what that would cost?


----------



## xolinda

In Australia it costs $135 to repair a Speedy 30 zipper. $45 for just the zipper pull tab.


----------



## fabuleux

Darkmeg_01 said:


> I just bought a Mussette Tango in Vernis leather. The vachetta is quite dry and I plan to condition it, but the two little leather loops that hold the strap to the bag are the most dry and should be replaced. Does anyone have an idea of what that would cost?


A you know after reading this thread, you have to take your bag to the store for accurate pricing information. If the repair request is accepted, the SA will quote you a price and then you can decide whether or not you want to proceed.


----------



## Darkmeg_01

fabuleux said:


> A you know after reading this thread, you have to take your bag to the store for accurate pricing information. If the repair request is accepted, the SA will quote you a price and then you can decide whether or not you want to proceed.



I took it in yesterday. The pieces are called “chaps”, I didn’t know. For reference for anyone else the cost came out to $90 for replacement of the chaps.


----------



## jsndlcrz

jsndlcrz said:


> Earlier today, I went to LV in South Coast Plaza to repair my 2002 Deauville. I was quoted USD 890.00 to replace all leather (USD 830) and to order a new name tag (USD 60). I'll keep you guys updated in 6 weeks. Here are the before pictures:
> View attachment 3920180
> View attachment 3920181
> View attachment 3920182
> View attachment 3920183
> View attachment 3920184



After 6 weeks, my very first repair was ready for pick up. It came out to USD 890 to replace all the leather (USD 830) and for a new luggage tag (USD 60). I'm not sure if they normally charge for tax, but I wasn't charged for tax. I'm not complaining . The bag is practically brand new and I can't wait to use it during my upcoming holiday! Luggage tag is not pictured because it's getting hot stamped and I'm to lazy to drive back to the LV store.


----------



## Majka87

Hi everyone [emoji851] I just got Petit Bucket for a great price - it is in very nice condition outside, leather has nice patina, only some tiny cracks around holes on handles, but worse is, as usually with these bags, that it is sticky inside. It came with pochette as well and I tried to clean that - i peeled all the sticky vuittonette from inside and I like the outcome. I think about doing the same with bag, but at first would like to know if this is ok, or it would be considered as altering the bag on my own, and if I decide to send it to LV for relining in the future, they will not do it? 
Also is there someone from Europe that could give me € prices for mono speedy handles and zipper pull exchange? I have seen some in usd, but since even in States the prices vary, would like to know if European prices are higher/lower/same. Thank you so much for any information [emoji18]


----------



## Emsidee

Majka87 said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851] I just got Petit Bucket for a great price - it is in very nice condition outside, leather has nice patina, only some tiny cracks around holes on handles, but worse is, as usually with these bags, that it is sticky inside. It came with pochette as well and I tried to clean that - i peeled all the sticky vuittonette from inside and I like the outcome. I think about doing the same with bag, but at first would like to know if this is ok, or it would be considered as altering the bag on my own, and if I decide to send it to LV for relining in the future, they will not do it?
> Also is there someone from Europe that could give me € prices for mono speedy handles and zipper pull exchange? I have seen some in usd, but since even in States the prices vary, would like to know if European prices are higher/lower/same. Thank you so much for any information [emoji18]


The price for handles and chaps replacement on a speedy is €250. I’m not sure about the zipper pull but this shouldn’t much compared to the handles.


----------



## Majka87

Emsidee said:


> The price for handles and chaps replacement on a speedy is €250. I’m not sure about the zipper pull but this shouldn’t much compared to the handles.



Thank you very much [emoji4]


----------



## ngotasian

Hi guys, 
I took my Neverfull to store about 4 weeks ago to get the 2 broken straps replaced.  The SA just called and said it’s ready and the cost is $180.   Can’t wait to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## luxfishin

I recently sent off for repairs my Totally MM.  I am getting all vechetta replace (except for the trim which they said would be $270 and 2 tabs on the back that i got replaced 2 years ago) so its 2 other tabs, 2 handles and side tabs by zipper and total is $450.
It is alot of money but it was gift from my husband when my daughter was born so has sentimental valude to it.  handles had tears so just got everything done.
I also got the leather button of my emilie wallet redone and that was $40 ..
I got mine fixed at Atlanta GA LV store.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Getting my favourite mm gold plaque replace it’s costing £48 and taking 2-3 weeks as it’s an I store repair!

Also to get the piping replaced on a speedy b 25 it costs £70 for one side or £115 for both side


----------



## Synne Kringsjaa

So I went to repair my Louis Vuitton Keepall Bandoulière 50 today(monogram print) The total cost came on 7500kr (about 960 USD) and they are going to replace all of the leather, zipper and handles. I will also receive a new strap + bagtag, so basically I get a brand new bag. But it could take up to 3 months before I get it back(I live in Norway, and apparently they are sending it to France) but I think its worth it tho.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Jordyaddict said:


> Getting my favourite mm gold plaque replace it’s costing £48 and taking 2-3 weeks as it’s an I store repair!
> 
> Also to get the piping replaced on a speedy b 25 it costs £70 for one side or £115 for both side



Thanks for posting this, it’s been widely reported that a new plate on the Favorite was free, I would have been really disappointed to go to store and find its £48! Have you received it back? Did it have clear plastic on the new plate that you are able to leave on? I have bought door sill from amazon (only a couple of pounds for a big roll) to cover my plate and prevent scratches.


----------



## luxelablife

Hello everyone, I'm new to TPF so please bear with me if I'm not looking in quite the right spot.  I recently acquired a vintage Petit Noe from my birth year, yay!  I want to get all of the vachetta replaced because it's my first ever Monogram bag (I live where it rains most of the year and all my other bags are Damier Ebene).  Has anyone recently had the vachetta replaced on their Petit Noe?  I've read through this thread and watched some videos on YouTube.  The prices seem to vary from person to person based on SA and store.  Just wondering what the most recent cost was.  I'm thinking based on my research it's going to run me close to $800 USD.


----------



## Postyco

luxelablife said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to TPF so please bear with me if I'm not looking in quite the right spot.  I recently acquired a vintage Petit Noe from my birth year, yay!  I want to get all of the vachetta replaced because it's my first ever Monogram bag (I live where it rains most of the year and all my other bags are Damier Ebene).  Has anyone recently had the vachetta replaced on their Petit Noe?  I've read through this thread and watched some videos on YouTube.  The prices seem to vary from person to person based on SA and store.  Just wondering what the most recent cost was.  I'm thinking based on my research it's going to run me close to $800 USD.


last i checked it was upwards of $600!


----------



## luxelablife

Nicole7994 said:


> last i checked it was upwards of $600!


Thank you! That’s about what I figured.


----------



## LvCoffeeLver

luxelablife said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to TPF so please bear with me if I'm not looking in quite the right spot.  I recently acquired a vintage Petit Noe from my birth year, yay!  I want to get all of the vachetta replaced because it's my first ever Monogram bag (I live where it rains most of the year and all my other bags are Damier Ebene).  Has anyone recently had the vachetta replaced on their Petit Noe?  I've read through this thread and watched some videos on YouTube.  The prices seem to vary from person to person based on SA and store.  Just wondering what the most recent cost was.  I'm thinking based on my research it's going to run me close to $800 USD.



Last I checked it was around $800 to replace all the vachetta on the old model


----------



## lgdazed

Reglaze Emilie Wallet $120
Replace all piping on Trevi PM $360


----------



## LVtingting

Bags_4_life said:


> Thanks for posting this, it’s been widely reported that a new plate on the Favorite was free, I would have been really disappointed to go to store and find its £48! Have you received it back? Did it have clear plastic on the new plate that you are able to leave on? I have bought door sill from amazon (only a couple of pounds for a big roll) to cover my plate and prevent scratches.



Door sill? To protect your hardware on the bag? Please share the idea! TIA


----------



## Bags_4_life

LVtingting said:


> Door sill? To protect your hardware on the bag? Please share the idea! TIA



The info is in the Favorite clubhouse, I searched Door Sill, lots of posts come up 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thats-my-favorite.765960/page-165#post-30091686


----------



## craftybskt

I been interested in getting a pre-loved Bosphore PM, but noticed that the leather is cracked on the back flap for many. Anyone know the price of leather trim replacement for this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## epeLV

Cost to get all new vachetta on a nano speedy? Cost to just replace the pull tab on the zipper?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Any idea how much it costs to replace all vachetta on a Tulum?


----------



## Aprilshack

Do they replace speedy hl handles? Thinking about possibly getting a vintage one and if the handles are dirty and I balls up cleaning them, wondering if I can get them replaced at what cost in £?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Adding another data point about the Lumineuse. I dropped off one for repair a few weeks ago. The bag was from 2010. Lots of cracking everywhere. LV just called to tell me that they would be doing all repairs for free. I was expecting to pay a few hundred dollars due to the age of the bag and the fact that I used it a ton but LV said all repairs are free because this style had known quality issues. I did not have a receipt and offered to pay when dropping the bag off initially. I'm so happy with LV right now as I'm having 3 Lumis repaired - Aube, Terre and Noir. This is easily my most favorite LV style ever.


----------



## luv2bling

harlem_cutie said:


> Adding another data point about the Lumineuse. I dropped off one for repair a few weeks ago. The bag was from 2010. Lots of cracking everywhere. LV just called to tell me that they would be doing all repairs for free. I was expecting to pay a few hundred dollars due to the age of the bag and the fact that I used it a ton but LV said all repairs are free because this style had known quality issues. I did not have a receipt and offered to pay when dropping the bag off initially. I'm so happy with LV right now as I'm having 3 Lumis repaired - Aube, Terre and Noir. This is easily my most favorite LV style ever.



This is not only awesome, but amazing as well!!   Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## Kitty157

harlem_cutie said:


> Adding another data point about the Lumineuse. I dropped off one for repair a few weeks ago. The bag was from 2010. Lots of cracking everywhere. LV just called to tell me that they would be doing all repairs for free. I was expecting to pay a few hundred dollars due to the age of the bag and the fact that I used it a ton but LV said all repairs are free because this style had known quality issues. I did not have a receipt and offered to pay when dropping the bag off initially. I'm so happy with LV right now as I'm having 3 Lumis repaired - Aube, Terre and Noir. This is easily my most favorite LV style ever.



Awesome! This is why I NEVER stray from LV. They have always stood by their brand imo.


----------



## Emsidee

Hi all! Does anyone know how much it is to replace the zipper of a keepall 45? I saw some posts about it but unfortuneatly nothing which was recent. TIA


----------



## Vancang

I just took my Pochette metis monogram to be reglazed and I was quoted $90 USD and 6-8 weeks to get it back


----------



## Tinaleo

Hi, does anyone know how much it is to replace the pochette’s “made in” tab? The vachetta on mine is getting kind of dark, I want to see how much it would be for a new one. TIA


----------



## fabuleux

Tinaleo said:


> Hi, does anyone know how much it is to replace the pochette’s “made in” tab? The vachetta on mine is getting kind of dark, I want to see how much it would be for a new one. TIA


Are you talking about the inner tab?


----------



## Tinaleo

fabuleux said:


> Are you talking about the inner tab?


No the outside tab, where the zipper is/near the strap


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

Data point for a Saumur 35. Just had the shoulder strap (with shoulder pad) and front-to-back buckle strap replaced; it was $240 + tax, which I felt was very reasonable. Was quoted a 6 week wait time, it took 3. Very pleased all around.


----------



## leeie

I would love to see pictures of your repaired Saumur 35. I think I want all the vachetta replaced on mine with the exception of the piping ( to save money).



PsyDocJoanne said:


> Data point for a Saumur 35. Just had the shoulder strap (with shoulder pad) and front-to-back buckle strap replaced; it was $240 + tax, which I felt was very reasonable. Was quoted a 6 week wait time, it took 3. Very pleased all around.


----------



## DeerBank

cajhingle said:


> My 10 yr old LV Neverfull on its new found glory...replaced all vachetta linings and handle. ( can't beat the old LV canvas)
> View attachment 3698217
> View attachment 3698219


Congrats! Your bag looks fabulously new and beautiful!


----------



## Bagko

Got my bucket pm bag from LV store replaced lining, top trim and chain, not bad for $150


----------



## ashleyf_xo

Does anyone know how much it would cost to replace the sticky part that holds your  phone on the Louis Vuitton iPhone folio?


----------



## kellycsey5

Hi!
  Does anybody know the price (roughly) to replace just the strap handles on a Cabas Alto? Not the chap or the metal ring but the long strap handles that go over the shoulder? Thank you in advance!


----------



## kellycsey5

Also, does anybody know what it would cost to replace all the vachetta/strap on the noe gm size? A bag from the nineties? Would it be worthwhile? Thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

kellycsey5 said:


> Also, does anybody know what it would cost to replace all the vachetta/strap on the noe gm size? A bag from the nineties? Would it be worthwhile? Thanks!


It will be expensive but totally worth it!


----------



## monkey88

I would like to replace the neverfull pm damier ebene handles. Anyone knows what is the current price? How long will it take to come back? Other than replacement, anyway I can save this handle? Thanks

View attachment 4091796


----------



## paula3boys

monkey88 said:


> I would like to replace the neverfull pm damier ebene handles. Anyone knows what is the current price? How long will it take to come back? Other than replacement, anyway I can save this handle? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4091796


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/repair-costs-list.262384/page-125#post-32317874


----------



## spattiaccount

Neverfull PM replacement costs:
Trim - $60
Handles $90 each
Cinches $90 each
Tabs that hold cinches $30 each
Total $480


----------



## pursegirlatx

Just took my Artsy GM Mono in to have the handle replaced. Was quoted $240 for the handle and rings. They quoted me only $125 a few months ago so not sure if that was an error or the price went up. But I’ll basically have an almost new looking bag once it comes back.


----------



## ItsKasmac

All the Vachetta on my 26 year old Keepall 45 was replaced! Looks brand new, cost me $715. Unfortunately, I just noticed what I look like dark spots of MOLD GROWING ON THE NEW VACHETTA.


----------



## luvmylv79

ItsKasmac said:


> All the Vachetta on my 26 year old Keepall 45 was replaced! Looks brand new, cost me $715. Unfortunately, I just noticed what I look like dark spots of MOLD GROWING ON THE NEW VACHETTA.



Omg! How does that happen?!?! Have you asked them about it yet? I’m curious what they say about that.


----------



## ItsKasmac

Well I took it back to them! I hadn’t used it once since I picked it up, but for some reason this strange substance appeared three days later. They said it wasn’t their responsibility and can’t do anything about it. I have no intentions of purchasing any more LV in the future. It looks like either some form of glue or lacquer, but it’s not a topical stain! I’ve scrubbed with a magic eraser non stop and it goes deep into the leather.


----------



## fabuleux

ItsKasmac said:


> Well I took it back to them! I hadn’t used it once since I picked it up, but for some reason this strange substance appeared three days later. They said it wasn’t their responsibility and can’t do anything about it. I have no intentions of purchasing any more LV in the future. It looks like either some form of glue or lacquer, but it’s not a topical stain! I’ve scrubbed with a magic eraser non stop and it goes deep into the leather.


Maybe you should post pictures for members of the forum.


----------



## epeLV

Cost to reglaze a six ring key holder? TIA!


----------



## spattiaccount

For a Speedy 30 all vachetta replacement is $540. Individual part replacement costs:
Zipper pull $30
Piping $240
Handles only $240
Handles and chaps $480


----------



## dmmiller

spattiaccount said:


> For a Speedy 30 all vachetta replacement is $540. Individual part replacement costs:
> Zipper pull $30
> Piping $240
> Handles only $240
> Handles and chaps $480


Thank you.  I have a DE that I am considering replacing my handles so this was very helpful.


----------



## epeLV

Reglaze 6 ring keyholder: $120


----------



## HeresJohnny

Can’t really add anything to the price list, because I’ve never actually been charged for a repair. So this is more of a pro-tip.
If you make a purchase while you are there, they will usually comp the repair for you.


----------



## Nerja

Dear Mods, please move this thread if there is an existing one for Heathrow.  My question regards stock of ladies booties and shoes, specifically how is stock there?  I’m looking for the Wonderland bootie specifically. Thank you for any information you may have!


----------



## fabuleux

Nerja said:


> Dear Mods, please move this thread if there is an existing one for Heathrow.  My question regards stock of ladies booties and shoes, specifically how is stock there?  I’m looking for the Wonderland bootie specifically. Thank you for any information you may have!


You can contact the personal shoppers at Heathrow for info about stock.


----------



## Nerja

fabuleux said:


> You can contact the personal shoppers at Heathrow for info about stock.


Thank you Fabuleux!  I will do so and hopefully I will have luck.


----------



## TXLVlove

So 


spattiaccount said:


> For a Speedy 30 all vachetta replacement is $540. Individual part replacement costs:
> Zipper pull $30
> Piping $240
> Handles only $240
> Handles and chaps $480


So the math doesn't add up. Do they give a discount if you do it all?


----------



## Emsidee

Does anyone know the cost of reglazing or replacing montaigne GM handles and the clochette? The glazing is starting to melt


----------



## Shelley Lorber

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i took my metis in for repair - the glazing has started to crack after 3 years. my (then) bf's mother gifted it to me when we visited in france that year (2014) and when i went in to see about repair the girl took it to the back to have it examined, but then came back out and said they needed a receipt for the repair. is this accurate? i have heard such conflicting things about getting this item repaired that i feel hesitant to go back in without the receipt. she tried to look up the name in her system but it didn't come up b/c it was purchased in a different country. i didn't get a quote or anything - just 'come back with a receipt because it should be fixed.' there is no way i would ever talk to this guy again so getting a receipt isn't an option, if she even has it.


Rago Brothers in Morristown NJ there authorized repair for almost all designer handbags I just sent my Dior black canvas handbag to them will let you all know the results.  I can't get this bag any longer so I'll pay to have it redone.  These handbags hold there value so there worth getting them repaired.  But LV is really stupid when it comes to repair if you don't have a receipt there leery of repairing anything if your not in there system.  I got all 5 of mine as gifts and I will send them all to Rago Brothers in NJ try them go to there website ragobrothers.com.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Shelley Lorber

christina86 said:


> Hello everyone!  I need some help and advice.  I bought my LV Damier Azur Speedy 30 back in Spring 2009.  Four years later I noticed the piping was coming out so I stopped by Louis Vuitton in NYC to inquire about having it repair.  The SA told me don't repair it, it's not worth it and that I should just buy a new bag.  I remember thinking he had an agenda just to sell me a new bag .  So this bag went into the back of my closet and was forgotten for YEARS.  I recently did a huge NYE clean out the closet because I'm having my closet remodeled with custom shelves and drawers.  I found this bag again and researched whether it could be fixed.  I don't want this bag just sitting in my closet.  I found all these reviews and videos about LV's repair service.  My dilemma now is, is this worth repairing?  Will I pay an arm or a leg?  Should I sell it as is and move on?  I don't think I have the heart to buy a new Damier Azur.


Christina the Rago Brothers in Morristown NJ are authorized repairers FOR JUST about all designer handbags, belts,    wallets, etc.


----------



## cfrozal23

. Hi! Does anyone know if LV will replace this party or the bag?  It’s the side leather or the Speedy B 30. Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fabuleux

cfrozal23 said:


> View attachment 4113531
> View attachment 4113532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hi! Does anyone know if LV will replace this party or the bag?  It’s the side leather or the Speedy B 30. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Yes, it can be replaced.


----------



## spattiaccount

TXLVlove said:


> So
> 
> So the math doesn't add up. Do they give a discount if you do it all?



Yes, surprisingly. But with one of my other bags there wasn't any difference. So I guess it just depends on the bag.


----------



## Krystala

Glad to find this forum. I’m a newbie to this site but been lurking and reading a lot from here specifically for LV repairs and these price list made me I have a 3-4 years old Alma Damier and the bottom of my bag is peeling and wanted to get it repair but now I’m wondering if it’s going to cost $300-$400 to repair the bag


----------



## fabuleux

Krystala said:


> Glad to find this forum. I’m a newbie to this site but been lurking and reading a lot from here specifically for LV repairs and these price list made me I have a 3-4 years old Alma Damier and the bottom of my bag is peeling and wanted to get it repair but now I’m wondering if it’s going to cost $300-$400 to repair the bag


Can you post a picture?


----------



## Krystala

I will once I get back from vacation! [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## anabg

Does anyone know how much LV charges to replace the zipper on a mini pochette?  It's fraying at the leather tab.  I might even replace the leather tab.  If someone knows the price for that, too, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Krystala

View attachment 4117405
View attachment 4117406


Yes, Absolutely! I’ve been googling and watching YouTube how to clean or do a quick fix but I haven’t touch that bag due to I’m so scared that it will get worst. 

Hi! Here’s he picture of my LV Alma Damier Pm


----------



## Stef_28

neemofacey said:


> I need the piping replaced on my Speedy 25..
> I was quoted $150 AUD.. for EACH piping!
> So its all up $300!
> 
> I got the tote from a seller in American ,who said she enquired about the piping once, ans was told it could just be PATCHED, no need to replace...
> 
> and when she replaced the piping on her Speedy 35.. it was only $75USD...
> 
> why is there such a massive price difference?
> 
> and it gets sent away for 4 weeks to singapore...


I recently got my speedy 30 completely refinished it cost me 380$ for all the leather trim to be replaced. It would have been more to do everything separately.


----------



## Stef_28

dmmiller said:


> Thank you.  I have a DE that I am considering replacing my handles so this was very helpful.



I just replied to another post about this but I got my speedy 30 completely refinished it cost me 380$ for all the leather trim to be replaced. I did this Jan of 2018... the repair person from th store did say It would have been more to do everything separately.


----------



## Krystala

fabuleux said:


> Can you post a picture?



I posted the photo of my LV and forgot to tag you. @fabuleux


----------



## fabuleux

Krystala said:


> I posted the photo of my LV and forgot to tag you. @fabuleux


First, take it to the store and see what they say. The best way is to keep a big smile on your face and say something like: “I love this bag so much but I m disappointed how quickly this leather trim got damaged. Is this normal?”

Such a nice, naive attitude sometimes triggers an unexpected exchange. To be honest, your bag is a bit old for an exchange but you never know. If the SM feels particularly generous... you could get lucky.

If this is quickly deemed to be normal wear and tear, then inquire about a repair estimate. They will do it on the spot and it usually takes about 6 weeks.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Krystala

fabuleux said:


> First, take it to the store and see what they say. The best way is to keep a big smile on your face and say something like: “I love this bag so much but I m disappointed how quickly this leather trim got damaged. Is this normal?”
> 
> Such a nice, naive attitude sometimes triggers an unexpected exchange. To be honest, your bag is a bit old for an exchange but you never know. If the SM feels particularly generous... you could get lucky.
> 
> If this is quickly deemed to be normal wear and tear, then inquire about a repair estimate. They will do it on the spot and it usually takes about 6 weeks.
> 
> Keep us updated.



I’m going to take this to LV hopefully this weekend if time permit. You’re right tho, I’m a little disappointed for such an expensive bag and it got damaged very quick. I have a speedy that I bought 12-13 years ago back in Japan, it’s a little worn but it’s not peeling like this one.


----------



## Tiffanybbclover

I need to get the zipper fixed ASAP but I’m scared that it would cost too much for a tiny little thing. Does anyone know the specific price?


----------



## paula3boys

Replacement Metis Hobo Strap $120
Replacement Noe Petit and Speedy B straps $240


----------



## kellycsey5

Hi all!
   Does anybody know if the inside of a monogram Noe bag can be replaced? The plain brown canvas part that seems attached is the part I am referring to.  I have messaged my SA with no response. The heat here has been unbearable and prohibits me from travelling to LA to the nearest LV at the moment. Many thanks! 

I feel that the vintage Noe vachetta replacement is a far off project but hopefully I can take it in next week and get the quotes.  Just wondering if I get all of the leather redone if the interior is possible too. Thank you in advance...I have a completely worn through one on the way and the canvas is in great shape according to the seller.  Love the vintage canvas. I feel I can run it over with the car and it would come out unscathed


----------



## fabuleux

kellycsey5 said:


> Hi all!
> Does anybody know if the inside of a monogram Noe bag can be replaced? The plain brown canvas part that seems attached is the part I am referring to.  I have messaged my SA with no response. The heat here has been unbearable and prohibits me from travelling to LA to the nearest LV at the moment. Many thanks!
> 
> I feel that the vintage Noe vachetta replacement is a far off project but hopefully I can take it in next week and get the quotes.  Just wondering if I get all of the leather redone if the interior is possible too. Thank you in advance...I have a completely worn through one on the way and the canvas is in great shape according to the seller.  Love the vintage canvas. I feel I can run it over with the car and it would come out unscathed


It is indeed possible to get the bag relined and the leather replaced on a vintage Noé, as long as the rest of the bag is in fairly good condition (most importantly, no cracks in the canvas). The repair request has to be approved once you take the bag to the boutique (I'm sure you've already read about that on tpf). Now it's a matter of how much money you are willing to pay to get the bag repaired! This is going to be pricy.


----------



## kellycsey5

fabuleux said:


> It is indeed possible to get the bag relined and the leather replaced on a vintage Noé, as long as the rest of the bag is in fairly good condition (most importantly, no cracks in the canvas). The repair request has to be approved once you take the bag to the boutique (I'm sure you've already read about that on tpf). Now it's a matter of how much money you are willing to pay to get the bag repaired! This is going to be pricy.



Thank you! I am hoping to get this authorized as my Christmas present as the newer bags just really aren't doing it for me in terms of quality.  I would want the bottom, sides, top trim and drawstring done with new vachetta and possibly a new lining bc might as well, but don't need the strap. I am hoping I can come in around $700...we will see!


----------



## fabuleux

kellycsey5 said:


> Thank you! I am hoping to get this authorized as my Christmas present as the newer bags just really aren't doing it for me in terms of quality.  I would want the bottom, sides, top trim and drawstring done with new vachetta and possibly a new lining bc might as well, but don't need the strap. I am hoping I can come in around $700...we will see!


I hope it all works out for you! 
Personally, I have no complaint about the quality of products I bought recently when compared with my older bags. I just love them all equally! But the great thing about LV is that if something goes wrong with an item, they’re usually quick to replace or repair it for you, which is why they are, by far, my favorite luxury brand. I find their aftersales services to be top notch.
Good luck with your Noé rescue plans!


----------



## JB Fletcher

Hello. Does anyone know the cost of having the lining of the monogram compact zip wallet replaced as it is peeling?   It dates back to 1999.The canvas and cross grained leather are in great condition.


----------



## designer1

kellycsey5 said:


> Also, does anybody know what it would cost to replace all the vachetta/strap on the noe gm size? A bag from the nineties? Would it be worthwhile? Thanks!


Someone in the U.S just received hers back after 7 weeks, ALL vachetta  replaced, even the shoulder strap, and she said the cost was $ 655.


----------



## designer1

JCR said:


> Hi just wondering if you got a quote for the cost of changing all the vachetta from your Noe GM. TIA!


$ 655 for ALL vachetta (including shoulder strap) replaced on the Noe GM.


----------



## designer1

Soooo, the SA from the Bloor Street store in Toronto, just called me with a quote to replace the entire bottom of my Noe GM, bottom panel, as well as the band of vachetta that goes around near bottom of bag. $ 300 CDN ($230 US). I was thinking it would be more, so I am pleased. No charge for shipping the bag back to me he said.


----------



## fabuleux

designer1 said:


> Soooo, the SA from the Bloor Street store in Toronto, just called me with a quote to replace the entire bottom of my Noe GM, bottom panel, as well as the band of vachetta that goes around near bottom of bag. $ 300 CDN ($230 US). I was thinking it would be more, so I am pleased. No charge for shipping the bag back to me he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132129


Awesome! Do it!


----------



## JB Fletcher

JB Fletcher said:


> Hello. Does anyone know the cost of having the lining of the monogram compact zip wallet replaced as it is peeling?   It dates back to 1999.The canvas and cross grained leather are in great condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129308



So I stopped by Louis Vuitton store yesterday and the SA gave me an estimate of $210. The piece is almost 20 years old so that weighed in on the cost as well since this wallet is not in their collection. Is that normal for them to quote you more due to the age of a piece? The rest of the wallet is in impeccable condition so that is the only reason why I am willing to pay that much. But I just wanted to know in the future.


----------



## fabuleux

JB Fletcher said:


> So I stopped by Louis Vuitton store yesterday and the SA gave me an estimate of $210. The piece is almost 20 years old so that weighed in on the cost as well since this wallet is not in their collection. Is that normal for them to quote you more due to the age of a piece? The rest of the wallet is in impeccable condition so that is the only reason why I am willing to pay that much. But I just wanted to know in the future.


Sounds like a normal price for changing the lining of this wallet.


----------



## LVgirl_68

Does anyone know the cost in Australia for the handles on an Alma monogram  pm please? I did email LV here but they said they would need to see the bag first , which is fair enough but I just want a rough idea of the cost to see if it is worth it . Mines rather be old but in good condition except the handles have started cracking . Thank you


----------



## JB Fletcher

fabuleux said:


> Sounds like a normal price for changing the lining of this wallet.



Thank you so much, dear.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Tiffanybbclover said:


> I need to get the zipper fixed ASAP but I’m scared that it would cost too much for a tiny little thing. Does anyone know the specific price?


I couldn't tell from the picture but is it just missing the pull? That's usually replaced for free.


----------



## Emsidee

The replacement of two handles on a GM montaigne empreinte is €200.


----------



## anabg

designer1 said:


> Soooo, the SA from the Bloor Street store in Toronto, just called me with a quote to replace the entire bottom of my Noe GM, bottom panel, as well as the band of vachetta that goes around near bottom of bag. $ 300 CDN ($230 US). I was thinking it would be more, so I am pleased. No charge for shipping the bag back to me he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132129


That's a great price!


----------



## Msdanger

I have been looking into vachetta cleaning options and found a local spa that has had amazing results with their patina cleaner. They sell their cleaner for $98 CAD. Apparently a little goes a long way because you can clean 10 bags with one bottle. Pictures on their Instagram luxebagspa look amazing! Hope this works for me because then i can stop avoiding bags with vachetta!

https://www.luxedujour.ca/products/luxebagspa-patina-leather-cleaning-kit


----------



## Msdanger

I don’t know if this has happened to anyone else, but the corner on the plastic protector on the front plate of my Favorite MM was kind of lifted when i bought it and when i removed it there was some discolouration under the plastic.  Went to LV but they can’t figure out what it is but don’t think it’s a defect. Unfortunately that means I’ll be paying out of pocket to fix it myself . So, in case anyone else is looking to replace the plate on their Favorite MM (under magnetic closures in their system), it is $76 CAD.


----------



## Zuzkaa

Dear experienced Louis Vuitton lovers! 
Over the last couple of weeks I’ve started noticing the wear on my LV Speedy B 30 Damier Ebene. The particular issue here is the hardware. Attached you can find all the pictures. The wear is clearly visible. What’s worrying me, however, is the fact that I’ve had the bag for only 1 year and 3 months. It has been purchased in early June 2017 in the Marbella boutique in Spain.
Have any of you experienced such problem with this particular item? Do you know what could be done about it? 
I’ve contacted one of the nearby stores and have been informed that under the EU law I can make a claim based on the 2-year warranty. The SA told me that there are couple of possible outcomes, including an exchange of the hardware, or even the entire item. However, there is also a possibility that nothing will be done at all. Appartently it all depends on the decision coming from Paris. 
Have any of you gone through such process and know what is the reality od such claims? 
Moreover, do you know how long it takes for LV to issue and exchange or perform the repair? 
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Emsidee

Zuzkaa said:


> Dear experienced Louis Vuitton lovers!
> Over the last couple of weeks I’ve started noticing the wear on my LV Speedy B 30 Damier Ebene. The particular issue here is the hardware. Attached you can find all the pictures. The wear is clearly visible. What’s worrying me, however, is the fact that I’ve had the bag for only 1 year and 3 months. It has been purchased in early June 2017 in the Marbella boutique in Spain.
> Have any of you experienced such problem with this particular item? Do you know what could be done about it?
> I’ve contacted one of the nearby stores and have been informed that under the EU law I can make a claim based on the 2-year warranty. The SA told me that there are couple of possible outcomes, including an exchange of the hardware, or even the entire item. However, there is also a possibility that nothing will be done at all. Appartently it all depends on the decision coming from Paris.
> Have any of you gone through such process and know what is the reality od such claims?
> Moreover, do you know how long it takes for LV to issue and exchange or perform the repair?
> Thank you in advance for your help!


Most of the times LV is quite generous with offering replacements or repairs, it can take 6-8 weeks to repair a bag under normal circumstances. Maybe you can ask the repair specialist at your store if they can send pictures to Paris so they can give you an idea on what is going to happen with your bag.


----------



## jospam1007

Hi Everyone! 

I hope you can help me with my dilemma on my LV bag. 

 I have a Louis Vuitton Sevres Mahina in Galet had it for a year already. I’ve use it maybe for 8-10 times already and I noticed scuffing on the corners. Is there anything I can do to remove or make it look less? I’m not sure if this is common with Mahina leather. Please if you have any advise let me know. Or if Louis Vuitton will repair/help me with this? Thank you!!


----------



## fabuleux

jospam1007 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I hope you can help me with my dilemma on my LV bag.
> 
> I have a Louis Vuitton Sevres Mahina in Galet had it for a year already. I’ve use it maybe for 8-10 times already and I noticed scuffing on the corners. Is there anything I can do to remove or make it look less? I’m not sure if this is common with Mahina leather. Please if you have any advise let me know. Or if Louis Vuitton will repair/help me with this? Thank you!!


It’s just normal wear and tear. Corner wear is a pretty typical issue with soft leather bags. Not much Louis Vuitton can do for you.


----------



## Maria Jennifer P Milleza

Hi, I just bought a preloved GM Noe, the bag is still in very good condition, aside from the handle. Can this still be fixed?


----------



## bobolo

anabg said:


> That's a great price!



Wow took my mini noe into Yorkdale 7 years ago 
I was told it was not worth redoing it!!
So I gave it away!!
Wish I had known it was my favourite Louis


----------



## rlms

Anybody have an idea on what it would cost to replace a long strap on a Blois? I am hoping to get to the Louis store in the next couple weeks but just wondering if any body knew! TIA!


----------



## tmasjeg

Hi, I bought a vintage Toiletry 26 from eBay, it’s from the 1980’s, I was trying to clean the vachetta tab but it’s too old, it was almost black when it arrived, I cleaned it with baby wipes and a white eraser (a tip from MonsieurAshley from YouTube), but I don’t really like how it looks.

Does anyone knows if LV can replace the vachetta tab? Or how much would it cost? I’ve never tried the repair service at Louis Vuitton, do they ask for proof of purchase?

Thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

tmasjeg said:


> Hi, I bought a vintage Toiletry 26 from eBay, it’s from the 1980’s, I was trying to clean the vachetta tab but it’s too old, it was almost black when it arrived, I cleaned it with baby wipes and a white eraser (a tip from MonsieurAshley from YouTube), but I don’t really like how it looks.
> 
> Does anyone knows if LV can replace the vachetta tab? Or how much would it cost? I’ve never tried the repair service at Louis Vuitton, do they ask for proof of purchase?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4176661
> View attachment 4176662
> View attachment 4176663
> View attachment 4176664


They may ask you for your info to look you up in the system but if you don’t have a receipt, that’s usually okay. Unless the pouch has severe damage (like cracked canvas), the repair request should go through after the SA inspects the item. Although, keep in mind that Louis Vuitton can always refuse a repair request. Not sure about the price but that looks like a reasonably cheap repair. 
Good luck!


----------



## fabuleux

Maria Jennifer P Milleza said:


> Hi, I just bought a preloved GM Noe, the bag is still in very good condition, aside from the handle. Can this still be fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176286


How old is the bag?


----------



## Maria Jennifer P Milleza

fabuleux said:


> How old is the bag?


Its from 1995.


----------



## fabuleux

Maria Jennifer P Milleza said:


> Its from 1995.


If the Épi leather is no longer available in this color, they won’t be able to replace this leather loop.


----------



## Lala523

tmasjeg said:


> Hi, I bought a vintage Toiletry 26 from eBay, it’s from the 1980’s, I was trying to clean the vachetta tab but it’s too old, it was almost black when it arrived, I cleaned it with baby wipes and a white eraser (a tip from MonsieurAshley from YouTube), but I don’t really like how it looks.
> 
> Does anyone knows if LV can replace the vachetta tab? Or how much would it cost? I’ve never tried the repair service at Louis Vuitton, do they ask for proof of purchase?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4176661
> View attachment 4176662
> View attachment 4176663
> View attachment 4176664


When you say white eraser, do you mean a white pencil eraser? I’ve seen a few comments on other threads about using it, but wasn’t sure if it’s a special kind of product, or an actual pencil eraser.


----------



## jospam1007

Hi Everyone!

I hope you can help mex I’m trying to buy a preloved Estrela NM, it’s priced low but the interior is a bit damage and the handles as well. The canvas is in excellent condition though. Do you guys think it’s worth buying it?  It will come with the receipt so I’m planning to get it repaired if ever I decide to buy the bag. 

Do anyone know how much it will cost for a lining replacement and handle replacement on a LV Estrela NM? 

I included photos below. TIA


----------



## Redenkeew

I think you should post in the Authenticate this Louis Vuitton thread first. Then call the Louis Vuitton Customer Service to ask if they offer the lining repair service for this particular bag because I don't think they will. Honestly, if it was me I'd pass.


----------



## tmasjeg

Lala523 said:


> When you say white eraser, do you mean a white pencil eraser? I’ve seen a few comments on other threads about using it, but wasn’t sure if it’s a special kind of product, or an actual pencil eraser.


Yes, a white pencil eraser. You have to first clean the vachetta with an alcohol free baby wipe, wait till it dries, and then gently rub the vachetta with the eraser, and then clean it again with the baby wipes. It’s very easy.


----------



## Maria Jennifer P Milleza

fabuleux said:


> If the Épi leather is no longer available in this color, they won’t be able to replace this leather loop.


Update: I took it to LV my SA looked at it, it is now sent to be repaired, price quotation was 60 dollars.


----------



## Creatively

Krystala said:


> Glad to find this forum. I’m a newbie to this site but been lurking and reading a lot from here specifically for LV repairs and these price list made me I have a 3-4 years old Alma Damier and the bottom of my bag is peeling and wanted to get it repair but now I’m wondering if it’s going to cost $300-$400 to repair the bag


I am also a newbie to this site.  I have the same Alma, which I purchased in 2011.  No problems with it yet, but I don’t carry it much.  I think it is a shame for your bag to peel like that.  The bags are a great deal of money.  It scary hearing some of the things that have happened to these expensive bags without abuse.


----------



## Mallowsandchanel

Hi everyone,
May I know how much is the repair for bucket pm 1. Handles and chapes 2. All leather. Also the old model petit noe? Thanks


----------



## fabuleux

barbiequeen said:


> Hi everyone,
> May I know how much is the repair for bucket pm 1. Handles and chapes 2. All leather. Also the old model petit noe? Thanks


Take your bag to your local Louis Vuitton and they will assess it and give you a personalized quote for the repair. They have to see the bag before they can give you a quote.


----------



## Mallowsandchanel

kellycsey5 said:


> Thank you! I am hoping to get this authorized as my Christmas present as the newer bags just really aren't doing it for me in terms of quality.  I would want the bottom, sides, top trim and drawstring done with new vachetta and possibly a new lining bc might as well, but don't need the strap. I am hoping I can come in around $700...we will see!




How was your repair? Planning the same changes (top, bottom, sides and lining) since I get to OC thinking it is old lining. Pls share when you’re done


----------



## Csos22

Does anyone have an idea of what it would cost to replace the lining and top leather trim on a gm bucket bag from early 2000s? Thanks! Trying to see if it’s worth the investment ! I live 4 hours away from the closest LV store


----------



## Mallowsandchanel

Csos22 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what it would cost to replace the lining and top leather trim on a gm bucket bag from early 2000s? Thanks! Trying to see if it’s worth the investment ! I live 4 hours away from the closest LV store


Around 160 to reline bucket GM


----------



## rtn2008

Canadian YVR newbie here. I took my 1998 speedy 35 on for a facelift and received a quote for the following:
$36 zipper pull
$76/end tab
$600 for both handles + 4 chaps
~$400 for both piping
Total ~$1200. New is $1400.

I decided to only get the pull and 2 end tabs replaced. 

The SA was nice enough but essentially told me not worth it. She said I should put my $ into a new bag and sell my well loved (but in pretty good condition) Speedy at a local consignment store. I think she wanted to earn a commission from me. I’ve bought a few things from them over the years but this is the first time I took an old piece for “repair.” I’ll update this thread when I get my bag back and what the final cost is.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Does anybody know if you can receive the tax-free price if you are flying to Switzerland or Norway? 
Also, is the tax-free price still around 17% or the full 20% of british VAT?


----------



## Toks

*Twinkle Pink* said:


> Does anybody know if you can receive the tax-free price if you are flying to Switzerland or Norway?
> Also, is the tax-free price still around 17% or the full 20% of british VAT?



Hi 

Yes you get the discount if you’re going to both countries. Divide the amount by 1.2.
I have a contact at T5 if you’re interested.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Toks said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes you get the discount if you’re going to both countries. Divide the amount by 1.2.
> I have a contact at T5 if you’re interested.



Thank you so much for your reply! Also, good to know you have a contact!


----------



## kellycsey5

barbiequeen said:


> How was your repair? Planning the same changes (top, bottom, sides and lining) since I get to OC thinking it is old lining. Pls share when you’re done


I am still waiting to hear from quality if they are able to repair. My SA advises they must check every hole as they restitch the monogram canvas in the same spot so it must be sturdy.  I also think I would like a new lining, but that would bump the repair up to $990.  I wouldn't mind so much, except that my SA says it is not possible to have LV add metal feet like the new models.  So I am on the fence and will have to consider how to proceed....


----------



## TXLVlove

rtn2008 said:


> Canadian YVR newbie here. I took my 1998 speedy 35 on for a facelift and received a quote for the following:
> $36 zipper pull
> $76/end tab
> $600 for both handles + 4 chaps
> ~$400 for both piping
> Total ~$1200. New is $1400.
> 
> I decided to only get the pull and 2 end tabs replaced.
> 
> The SA was nice enough but essentially told me not worth it. She said I should put my $ into a new bag and sell my well loved (but in pretty good condition) Speedy at a local consignment store. I think she wanted to earn a commission from me. I’ve bought a few things from them over the years but this is the first time I took an old piece for “repair.” I’ll update this thread when I get my bag back and what the final cost is.



My speedy repair for all the leather was $540 US.   I’m wondering if she was looking at the wrong page when quoting.


----------



## LurkyJane

Hi everyone I'm new here. I bought a pre-owned Ellipse Shopping (I love the shape and strap length of it) however I noticed that the chaps were dry and cracked badly and it could break soon and the straps are starting to crack too. I took it to a local bag restoration shop and waiting to get it after 4-5 weeks. Do you think replacing the vachetta with their cowhide leather will make my bag less valuable, financially speaking? Just wondering.


----------



## Emsidee

LurkyJane said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here. I bought a pre-owned Ellipse Shopping (I love the shape and strap length of it) however I noticed that the chaps were dry and cracked badly and it could break soon and the straps are starting to crack too. I took it to a local bag restoration shop and waiting to get it after 4-5 weeks. Do you think replacing the vachetta with their cowhide leather will make my bag less valuable, financially speaking? Just wondering.


Yes I think so, when others repair the bag LV no longer offers any repairs to the item. For lots of people this would make the bag less valueable.


----------



## LurkyJane

Emsidee said:


> Yes I think so, when others repair the bag LV no longer offers any repairs to the item. For lots of people this would make the bag less valueable.




Thank you for this. Just wondering for if ever I would resell it at some point. I guess I'd rather have it lowered in value than be unable to use it just because I want to keep the brittle leather. I was a bit hesitant to take it to LV because it's an old model that was discontinued a long time ago and might not be worth it if I ask them to repair it for me


----------



## Manolos21

Hi all, does anyone know how much it costs to get the lock on the Petite Malle replaced? I'm guessing I'll have to pay for it, which is fine; just trying to get a ballpark estimate. Thanks!!


----------



## nojoh

Hi all, I searched this thread but I could not find the cost of replacing all the outside leather (including bottom and straps) of a Montsouris MM. Can anyone share how much you paid for similar repair?
Btw I am from Singapore; so I am expecting it will be more expensive here. Thanks


----------



## josiren

Hi.. appreciate any advise here...
Was wondering the price of LV.. if it's cheaper to buy in France and claim for VAT in LHR .. or buy directly from Heathrow Airport?
Will be commuting London to France via Eurostar hence it's a Stirling Euro concern..

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kevinh73

josiren said:


> Hi.. appreciate any advise here...
> Was wondering the price of LV.. if it's cheaper to buy in France and claim for VAT in LHR .. or buy directly from Heathrow Airport?
> Will be commuting London to France via Eurostar hence it's a Stirling Euro concern..
> 
> Thanks everyone!


There is a airport LV store in CDG.  That will be the cheapest to buy in the world.  There is a thread on that here.  You can only buy from that terminal if your plane leaves from that terminal.  After that, it’s a toss up between buying in Paris and buying in Heathrow airport.  Depending on fx for the day....If pound happens to drop that day, you may get about the same deal as Paris or even lower.  Otherwise Paris may win out by a slim margin but not that much.  In order to buy vat free LV in Heathrow, you have to fly out to none EU countries.  Paris obviously will have more selections although you can always call ahead to Heathrow store to have them transfer from New Bond if NB is willing...


----------



## *KLB*

I'd like to buy a wallet from the Heathrow store, but I'm only flying within the UK (from Heathrow), I know that I can still get tax free, but is there anyone at Heathrow who can order items in for me? It isn't in stock in the store


----------



## josiren

Kevinh73 said:


> There is a airport LV store in CDG.  That will be the cheapest to buy in the world.  There is a thread on that here.  You can only buy from that terminal if your plane leaves from that terminal.  After that, it’s a toss up between buying in Paris and buying in Heathrow airport.  Depending on fx for the day....If pound happens to drop that day, you may get about the same deal as Paris or even lower.  Otherwise Paris may win out by a slim margin but not that much.  In order to buy vat free LV in Heathrow, you have to fly out to none EU countries.  Paris obviously will have more selections although you can always call ahead to Heathrow store to have them transfer from New Bond if NB is willing...



Thanks so much Kevinh73 for the reply.
Does anyone know roughly what's the Rebate like in LHR as compared to dowtown boutiques?
I read someone mentioned it's about 18% cheaper than downtown prices. But no other confirmation given.


----------



## Kevinh73

josiren said:


> Thanks so much Kevinh73 for the reply.
> Does anyone know roughly what's the Rebate like in LHR as compared to dowtown boutiques?
> I read someone mentioned it's about 18% cheaper than downtown prices. But no other confirmation given.


Lhr u get 14% off regular UK prices.  If u go into London, u also get 14% back plus whatever paperwork fee that is charged by one of those de tax place which will eat into your refund.


----------



## BettyLouboo

josiren said:


> Hi.. appreciate any advise here...
> Was wondering the price of LV.. if it's cheaper to buy in France and claim for VAT in LHR .. or buy directly from Heathrow Airport?
> Will be commuting London to France via Eurostar hence it's a Stirling Euro concern..
> 
> Thanks everyone!



When you purchase from the airport, it's actually 20% off retail price because it's VAT FREE.

When you purchase from the street boutiques, it's 17% off retail price with VAT REFUND  (Global Blue takes the 3% service charge)​


----------



## Newbie2016

BettyLouboo said:


> When you purchase from the airport, it's actually 20% off retail price because it's VAT FREE.
> 
> When you purchase from the street boutiques, it's 17% off retail price with VAT REFUND  (Global Blue takes the 3% service charge)​



In my experience Heathrow prices are almost exactly 17% off retail.   This is based on several calculations.   Buying on high street usually can range from 12-14% (after fees and can slightly change based on credit card vs cash refund).


----------



## BettyLouboo

Newbie2016 said:


> In my experience Heathrow prices are almost exactly 17% off retail.   This is based on several calculations.   Buying on high street usually can range from 12-14% (after fees and can slightly change based on credit card vs cash refund).


but I am also speaking from my own experiences. I fly & shop at Heathrow 2-3 times a year and have my own Global Blue card membership from tax free shopping. I individually/specifically calculate the prices/percentages.


----------



## BettyLouboo

BettyLouboo said:


> but I am also speaking from my own experiences. I fly & shop at Heathrow 2-3 times a year and have my own Global Blue card membership from tax free shopping. I individually/specifically calculate the prices/percentages.


But obviously the exchange rate of your home currency against the Euro & GBP is the biggest factor! The prices work in or out of your favor depending on the current exchange rate, which in turn will help you decide whether you're better off buying it in Paris  vs Heathrow


----------



## Kevinh73

Newbie2016 said:


> In my experience Heathrow prices are almost exactly 17% off retail.   This is based on several calculations.   Buying on high street usually can range from 12-14% (after fees and can slightly change based on credit card vs cash refund).



Yes.  You are right.  I was looking at the Coffret Tresor receipt I bought over the summer.  It is 16.7% less than listing price at New Bond Street.  With current exchange rate, it would be about $2586 USD.  Current US price is $3850 plus local sales tax (if applicable).


----------



## josiren

Thanks everyone for your input! 
Just wondering if it's even worth the risk getting stuff from LHR since it's tax free n save me the agony on Refunds.. 
Anyway this chat has been a great help!!! 
Atleast now I hv a Better idea on cost savings.


----------



## rtn2008

rtn2008 said:


> Canadian YVR newbie here. I took my 1998 speedy 35 on for a facelift and received a quote for the following:
> $36 zipper pull
> $76/end tab
> $600 for both handles + 4 chaps
> ~$400 for both piping
> Total ~$1200. New is $1400.
> 
> I decided to only get the pull and 2 end tabs replaced.
> 
> The SA was nice enough but essentially told me not worth it. She said I should put my $ into a new bag and sell my well loved (but in pretty good condition) Speedy at a local consignment store. I think she wanted to earn a commission from me. I’ve bought a few things from them over the years but this is the first time I took an old piece for “repair.” I’ll update this thread when I get my bag back and what the final cost is.



Update: I got my speedy back today. Paid the quoted amount for the 3 tabs AND piping on both sides. It was originally quoted as a separate cost. I’m guessing the artisan couldn’t salvage the piping and replaced it too! Yay! I plan on getting the handles and chaps replaced next year.


----------



## fabuleux

nojoh said:


> Hi all, I searched this thread but I could not find the cost of replacing all the outside leather (including bottom and straps) of a Montsouris MM. Can anyone share how much you paid for similar repair?
> Btw I am from Singapore; so I am expecting it will be more expensive here. Thanks


In case no one has done it recently, simply take your bag to your local store and they will quote you the repair cost.


----------



## kellycsey5

Hi everyone! I’m in CA and wondering if anybody knows the cost of replacing chapes and straps on Cabas Mezzo?

Alternatively, I would also be interested in the pricing for all the leather. I love the cabas but my straps and such have seen....better days!

Many thanks in advance! All the leather on my Alma classic was $660 and a very lovely job was done! Worth it if anyone had doubts.


----------



## Lisalisa577

Hi there everyone.. I just recently took out one of my Pegase luggage that had been tucked away in a dust bag on the top shelf of my closet and I noticed the rubber on the sides have been cracked?!?  The luggage was used less than 5 times and looks in excellent condition except for the cracks. It’s been tucked Away for years.. is this normal?


----------



## fabuleux

Lisalisa577 said:


> Hi there everyone.. I just recently took out one of my Pegase luggage that had been tucked away in a dust bag on the top shelf of my closet and I noticed the rubber on the sides have been cracked?!?  The luggage was used less than 5 times and looks in excellent condition except for the cracks. It’s been tucked Away for years.. is this normal?


The rubber/plastic piece can be replaced by Louis Vuitton. Check in with your SA about price. It's a pretty common repair for the Pégase and Satellite luggage series.


----------



## Lisalisa577

fabuleux said:


> The rubber/plastic piece can be replaced by Louis Vuitton. Check in with your SA about price. It's a pretty common repair for the Pégase and Satellite luggage series.



Do you think is a manufacturer defect? Bc I called customer service and they advised me if it was a defect they would fix it free? But if it’s from use I would have to pay.


----------



## fabuleux

Lisalisa577 said:


> Do you think is a manufacturer defect? Bc I called customer service and they advised me if it was a defect they would fix it free? But if it’s from use I would have to pay.


I can't speak for Louis Vuitton. My advice is to take it with you to the nearest boutique and explain that (if I understood correctly) you packed it away with no damage and recently unpacked it only to discover that this piece was shattered. The SA will examine your Pégase and then quote you a price for the repair. It may be free if they agree that this is unusual wear and tear. If you have to pay, it will not be very expensive. Good luck, and please let us know!


----------



## Lisalisa577

fabuleux said:


> I can't speak for Louis Vuitton. My advice is to take it with you to the nearest boutique and explain that (if I understood correctly) you packed it away with no damage and recently unpacked it only to discover that this piece was shattered. The SA will examine your Pégase and then quote you a price for the repair. It may be free if they agree that this is unusual wear and tear. If you have to pay, it will not be very expensive. Good luck, and please let us know!



Ok I will definitely do that when I’m in town where there is an LV store. It’s either going to be valley faire in sj or Roseville galleria.. thanks!


----------



## BagladyP

Hello all! Does anyone know if it is possible to buy a replacement key for a lock that's stuck on my Alma? The lock is in excellent shape so I don't want to replace to too if I don't have to. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lala523

BagladyP said:


> Hello all! Does anyone know if it is possible to buy a replacement key for a lock that's stuck on my Alma? The lock is in excellent shape so I don't want to replace to too if I don't have to. Thanks in advance!


An SA can sell you a new lock with key for $30. The keys unlock any LV lock. They call it an after sales service part and have them in store. You can purchase either silver or gold, or both. I don’t think they’re able to sell just the key alone.


----------



## fabuleux

Lala523 said:


> An SA can sell you a new lock with key for $30. The keys unlock any LV lock. They call it an after sales service part and have them in store. You can purchase either silver or gold, or both. I don’t think they’re able to sell just the key alone.


The keys do not unlock any LV lock. They only unlock matching numbers.


----------



## fabuleux

BagladyP said:


> Hello all! Does anyone know if it is possible to buy a replacement key for a lock that's stuck on my Alma? The lock is in excellent shape so I don't want to replace to too if I don't have to. Thanks in advance!


It’s not possible. You’ll have to buy a brand new set from the boutique. However, as an alternative, you can find a used key on eBay - simply look for the same number engraved on the key as you see engraved on your lock.


----------



## Lala523

fabuleux said:


> The keys do not unlock any LV lock. They only unlock matching numbers.


i have a set of keys that will open a different lock number...?? Maybe that lock is faulty or I just got lucky. Lol


----------



## tg86

I dropped my vintage louis to the nearest boutique. My estimated price was:Trousse 28 zipper 180.00 usd, Chantilly 19 to change all the leather 540.00 usd


----------



## kellycsey5

Hi everyone!

Does anyone know the cost to replace the lining of the Marais bucket in damier ebene? I believe the size is pm.

Thanks! [emoji173]️


----------



## RMATHEWS33

redline9k said:


> Hi LV All,
> 
> My PL Deauville needs TLC. Anyone here ever had the vachetta around the handle rings or cracked trim replaced/repaired and might know the repair cost? Thinking to replace both handles and all vachetta trim (piping is still okay) so any repair cost info would be appreciated. Also, if anyone could recommend an SA and LV location in LA.
> 
> Need zipper replaced on Keepall 45- anyone know the cost for this?
> 
> Merci!
> 
> View attachment 3781146


Hi there!
The last quote I had was for this exact problem and they said it would cost close to $400 due to they pull the whole panel just to get to the handle base strip. 
The lip of the pocket would be $150-250 and my bags a 1998. Thos was around March this year-2018.


----------



## Lisalisa577

fabuleux said:


> I can't speak for Louis Vuitton. My advice is to take it with you to the nearest boutique and explain that (if I understood correctly) you packed it away with no damage and recently unpacked it only to discover that this piece was shattered. The SA will examine your Pégase and then quote you a price for the repair. It may be free if they agree that this is unusual wear and tear. If you have to pay, it will not be very expensive. Good luck, and please let us know!



Hi there!! I just dropped off the pegase and the rep said it may cost about $100-$200 but she would need to look into it tomorrow (Monday) I explained to her what happened but she did say that Louis Vuitton does not have like a warranty and that it will cost money. So I will see what they come back with. Bc I really don’t think it’s normal that the rubber cracked in the area where it is folded. Kinda weird but we will see. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## TXLVlove

Lisalisa577 said:


> Hi there!! I just dropped off the pegase and the rep said it may cost about $100-$200 but she would need to look into it tomorrow (Monday) I explained to her what happened but she did say that Louis Vuitton does not have like a warranty and that it will cost money. So I will see what they come back with. Bc I really don’t think it’s normal that the rubber cracked in the area where it is folded. Kinda weird but we will see. Thanks for all your help!



I just noticed the rubber on a Pegase my mom just gave me has cracked on both of the pieces.  I’m just thinking of selling it since it’s too big to carry on by one inch!  It’s in perfect condition otherwise.


----------



## Lisalisa577

TXLVlove said:


> I just noticed the rubber on a Pegase my mom just gave me has cracked on both of the pieces.  I’m just thinking of selling it since it’s too big to carry on by one inch!  It’s in perfect condition otherwise.



So I got a call from the SA and she came back and said it would be $360 to repair. I honestly feel like it’s a manufactured defect. The luggage was is excellent shape as it was only used a few times. There are no scratches what so ever and I was completely and utterly shocked to see the crack when I took it out of the dust bag left untouched for many of years. But at this point I just want it fixed and I’ll sell it because I have a new version of the pegase I’ll keep. It too been in the dust bag but I checked for the rubber feet and there are none. Louis Vuitton probably figured out it was a defect.


----------



## Dsugarr

josiren said:


> Thanks so much Kevinh73 for the reply.
> Does anyone know roughly what's the Rebate like in LHR as compared to dowtown boutiques?
> I read someone mentioned it's about 18% cheaper than downtown prices. But no other confirmation given.


It's always been 16.66% off for me 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoella28

Hi,
I need help on my Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM backpack and the bottom leather is all teared up and I wanted to know the amount they might charge me so I can have the money ready and set to go. Do they charge me before I give them the bag or after they fix it?


----------



## fabuleux

Zoella28 said:


> Hi,
> I need help on my Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM backpack and the bottom leather is all teared up and I wanted to know the amount they might charge me so I can have the money ready and set to go. Do they charge me before I give them the bag or after they fix it?


Are you certain this bag is authentic? 
If so, bring it to the store for a quote. If you agree to the price, they will ship the bag for repair and you will pay once the bag returns to the boutique (usually 6 to 8 weeks later).


----------



## BettyLouboo

[emoji102][emoji102] oh man I literally gasped looking at these photos.. [emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]


----------



## Zoella28

fabuleux said:


> Are you certain this bag is authentic?
> If so, bring it to the store for a quote. If you agree to the price, they will ship the bag for repair and you will pay once the bag returns to the boutique (usually 6 to 8 weeks later).





BettyLouboo said:


> [emoji102][emoji102] oh man I literally gasped looking at these photos.. [emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]


----------



## fabuleux

Zoella28 said:


> I have the serial number right here and what do you mean by if it is authentic?


Did you buy the bag at Louis Vuitton or did you buy it “preloved”? 
I am assuming that what you call “serial number” is the date code. Those are not a proof of authenticity as most fakes have them.


----------



## Zoella28

fabuleux said:


> Did you buy the bag at Louis Vuitton or did you buy it “preloved”?
> I am assuming that what you call “serial number” is the date code. Those are not a proof of authenticity as most fakes have them.


No I got this backbag at at LXR and Co they are all authentic and I did took this bag to Louis Vuitton but they didn’t give me an estimate because they offer me a different location to get them fix that’s why I came here to check how much it will be to fix the bottom leather.


----------



## fabuleux

Zoella28 said:


> No I got this backbag at at LXR and Co they are all authentic and I did took this bag to Louis Vuitton but they didn’t give me an estimate because they offer me a different location to get them fix that’s why I came here to check how much it will be to fix the bottom leather.


What do you mean they offered you “a different location to get them fix”? Did Louis Vuitton decline to repair the bag and send you to a third party?


----------



## fabuleux

@Zoella28 
How long ago did you purchase this bag from LXR? Can you get your money back?


----------



## Zoella28

fabuleux said:


> What do you mean they offered you “a different location to get them fix”? Did Louis Vuitton decline to repair the bag and send you to a third party?





fabuleux said:


> What do you mean they offered you “a different location to get them fix”? Did Louis Vuitton decline to repair the bag and send you to a third party?


Yes


----------



## fabuleux

@Zoella28 
I see. From your first post I thought you were asking how much LV would charge to repair your bag. I don’t know if anyone would be able to help you with pricing from a third party company. But a lot of them provide online estimates based on photos that you send them, so that might be your best bet. Did Louis Vuitton provide a reason for denying the repair request? Too damaged?

Just being curious, how did this damage happen?


----------



## Zoella28

fabuleux said:


> @Zoella28
> How long ago did you purchase this bag from LXR? Can you get your money back?


I have this backpack for almost 1 year and I was suppose to avoid oil and water but I live in a humid place. I can return but I rather get it fix because I don’t want to wait like almost two months. But I heard that if I get it fix by a third party then it will take two - three weeks.


----------



## LouisLove2018

Has anyone had their Pochette Metis handle replaced? I haven’t been very careful and my handle is showing some wear so I was wondering if it’s possible to replace just the handle. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

LouisLove2018 said:


> Has anyone had their Pochette Metis handle replaced? I haven’t been very careful and my handle is showing some wear so I was wondering if it’s possible to replace just the handle. Thanks in advance!



Sure! Very easy. Just bring it to your nearest store and they will quote you the cost. [emoji4]


----------



## minababe

does someone know what it cost to replace the handle of a keepall 45?


----------



## BettyLouboo

Last night at Heathrow T5.
Good stock and selection.


----------



## kimariew

quoted today $240 to replace strap on 7 year old Bloomsbury pm .  Strap started to tear near the ring where stitches are.

Also $110 quoted to reglaze my 6 year old Sarah wallet.  A small area at bottom corner had come off.


----------



## for3v3rz

$240 to replace a Speedy B shoulder strap.


----------



## Misliz

mystery shopper said:


> Hi I have a problem with my speedy damier 30 one of the rivets/ snap came out. I went to the LV store here in the Philippines they are charging me P5,000.00 (around $100) for the replacement of the single rivet. Is that really expensive..more expensive than the lock and key? Would you know how much is it in your country?




I had the same problem with my speedy 30, took it to an LV store in Kuala Lumpur- the rivet was replaced for free (I own the bag for 2yrs). 

Then, recently, (a few yrs later)- I had the same problem  and went to the same LV store. But the SA who was assisting me was a trainee. He didn’t seem to know what to do, then check on the computer, then gave me a quotation of rm350 (if I remember correctly). 

I decided to go to another LV store nearby. 
Luckily I did- as the other store told me- they will do it for free [emoji3]


----------



## kimariew

kimariew said:


> quoted today $240 to replace strap on 7 year old Bloomsbury pm .  Strap started to tear near the ring where stitches are.
> 
> Also $110 quoted to reglaze my 6 year old Sarah wallet.  A small area at bottom corner had come off.



I was mistaken I looked at my paperwork just now and it was $120 for my wallet to be revarnished.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I am looking at a preloved LV that has some stitches missing on the bottom. If I buy this, does anyone have an idea how much it might cost to repair? Since the lining would need to be removed, I'm afraid it might be quite a bit.

Any ideas?


----------



## dooneybaby

Ordinary Wear and Tear?
I brought my fuschia 6-ring key holder in to the boutique because the fuschia snap has completely worn off. 



In previous visits to various boutiques, an SA has commented that it was just a poor design by LV. Yet when I brought it in to a different boutique to have it repaired, the SA talked to management, which determined that it was just "ordinary wear and tear," and said the cost of repair would be $60
I went ahead and sent it off for repair and bought another one with the plain metal snap:


When I get the fuschia one back from repair, I'm just going to retire it and won't ever use it.


----------



## snibor

dooneybaby said:


> Ordinary Wear and Tear?
> I brought my fuschia 6-ring key holder in to the boutique because the fuschia snap has completely worn off.
> 
> View attachment 4281221
> 
> In previous visits to various boutiques, an SA has commented that it was just a poor design by LV. Yet when I brought it in to a different boutique to have it repaired, the SA talked to management, which determined that it was just "ordinary wear and tear," and said the cost of repair would be $60
> I went ahead and sent it off for repair and bought another one with the plain metal snap:
> View attachment 4281222
> 
> When I get the fuschia one back from repair, I'm just going to retire it and won't ever use it.



I had a Victoria’s wallet with brown colored snap closure.  It developed small chips less than a year after purchase (about 9 months). I showed pics to my SA and she said bring in. They sent out for replacement snap. About a week or 2 later I got a call it was deemed defective and I was given  a credit and could purchase a new one or something else.  I was kinda surprised cauz the chipping was very minor.


----------



## reina ester

dooneybaby said:


> Ordinary Wear and Tear?
> I brought my fuschia 6-ring key holder in to the boutique because the fuschia snap has completely worn off.
> 
> View attachment 4281221
> 
> In previous visits to various boutiques, an SA has commented that it was just a poor design by LV. Yet when I brought it in to a different boutique to have it repaired, the SA talked to management, which determined that it was just "ordinary wear and tear," and said the cost of repair would be $60
> I went ahead and sent it off for repair and bought another one with the plain metal snap:
> View attachment 4281222
> 
> When I get the fuschia one back from repair, I'm just going to retire it and won't ever use it.


I have the same keyholder and the exact same thing happened. I just picked it up from being repaired yday and it was $60. I'm glad my button is fuchsia again but I would only buy the one with the metal button in the future due to this issue.


----------



## cinnamonflower

Had to pay 150€ to replace the zipper on my Speedy Bandouliere 30 from 2014. A year ago they only quoted me 75€ for replacing the zipper + the leather handles (!!) 
Location: Germany.


----------



## Bampi

I got an estimate at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA on 12/30/18.
Reglazing Monogram compact wallet for $120.
Restitching Epi Zippy organizer for $60 and replacing zipper for $180.


----------



## MelissaElaine

I never know if it is better to resurrect an old thread or to start a new with a similar topic, but I was so glad to see this thread. My petit noe is currently at the lv purse doctors. Getting the vachetta replaced was my Christmas gift to myself. I can't wait to see it although the price to get the vachetta replaced had gone up significantly! Thanks for letting me look at your bag and imagine what mine will look like.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

MelissaElaine said:


> I never know if it is better to resurrect an old thread or to start a new with a similar topic, but I was so glad to see this thread. My petit noe is currently at the lv purse doctors. Getting the vachetta replaced was my Christmas gift to myself. I can't wait to see it although the price to get the vachetta replaced had gone up significantly! Thanks for letting me look at your bag and imagine what mine will look like.



Hi, Are you getting all of the vachetta replaced? I just bought a petit noe for a good price but the trim and string needs replacing. Is that a hugely expensive repair too?


----------



## MulberryHeaux

Hi, I just bought a vintage petit noe for a really good price but the trim and string needs replacing. There were no cracks in the canvas so I thought I'd have it repaired and have a nice comfortable classic to run around with. Does anyone know how much that might cost?


----------



## fabuleux

MulberryHeaux said:


> Hi, I just bought a vintage petit noe for a really good price but the trim and string needs replacing. There were no cracks in the canvas so I thought I'd have it repaired and have a nice comfortable classic to run around with. Does anyone know how much that might cost?


You have to take the bag into a boutique to get the correct pricing for an all-leather or partial-leather replacement. Even though SAs have a pricing guide, there is some flexibility on their part so prices are often different from one repair to the next. Please update the thread once you've found out.


----------



## GiaDiamond

The button on my 6 key holder needs replacing since the rose ballerine color has chipped off. I didn’t buy it from LV. Do they do repairs if you’re not in the system for having bought that item?


----------



## fabuleux

GiaDiamond said:


> The button on my 6 key holder needs replacing since the rose ballerine color has chipped off. I didn’t buy it from LV. Do they do repairs if you’re not in the system for having bought that item?


Yes


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

Hello everyone, not sure where to ask this (sorry if this is the wrong place) but I need some advice. I purchased a pochette accessories from eBay that was made in 2002 and has a broken zipper pull (not the teeth they work great). There is still the base of the zipper pull but no pull. It really does need fixing, as the bag is a bit hard to use without it! does anyone know if Louis Vuitton will replace the pull only, or will they want to replace the whole zipper? also, how much would it cost just to replace the little zipper pull if it's possible?. Also, the bag does have the dreaded cracked canvas (sooo annoying) but its not on any part that touches the zipper so maybe they would be able to do just the pull? thank you guys!


----------



## irishlas

Harryste said:


> Hello everyone, not sure where to ask this (sorry if this is the wrong place) but I need some advice. I purchased a pochette accessories from eBay that was made in 2002 and has a broken zipper pull (not the teeth they work great). There is still the base of the zipper pull but no pull. It really does need fixing, as the bag is a bit hard to use without it! does anyone know if Louis Vuitton will replace the pull only, or will they want to replace the whole zipper? also, how much would it cost just to replace the little zipper pull if it's possible?. Also, the bag does have the dreaded cracked canvas (sooo annoying) but its not on any part that touches the zipper so maybe they would be able to do just the pull? thank you guys!



I don’t know if the cracked canvas matters but I had a zipper pull tab replaced at LV in the NYC 5th Ave store at no cost while I waited!  Great and cordial service.


----------



## fashionlover_10

Hi there, for those of you who purchased outside of heathrow and claimed the vat refund, did you have to pay duty for your items since it’s over the allowable amount to spend?


----------



## Kevinh73

fashionlover_10 said:


> Hi there, for those of you who purchased outside of heathrow and claimed the vat refund, did you have to pay duty for your items since it’s over the allowable amount to spend?


I’m assuming you are coming from heathrow into US.  Each person is allowed $800.  So if you are coming home say with a husband and two kids, that’s $3200 tax free no need to declare.  Of course it also depends what you bought.   Plenty of items like key chains, wallets and such is under $800.  If you are over the limit, it’s up to you if you want to take the chance to declare or not.  Consequence of under declaring and get caught is for you to bear.


----------



## queen4boss

MelissaElaine said:


> I never know if it is better to resurrect an old thread or to start a new with a similar topic, but I was so glad to see this thread. My petit noe is currently at the lv purse doctors. Getting the vachetta replaced was my Christmas gift to myself. I can't wait to see it although the price to get the vachetta replaced had gone up significantly! Thanks for letting me look at your bag and imagine what mine will look like.



Do you mind sharing the cost of replacing the vachetta?


----------



## MelissaElaine

queen4boss said:


> Do you mind sharing the cost of replacing the vachetta?



I was quoted $660. You however don't pay until you pick it up, in case that price is slightly different, and it is not yet ready for pick up.


----------



## rukia0814

MelissaElaine said:


> I was quoted $660. You however don't pay until you pick it up, in case that price is slightly different, and it is not yet ready for pick up.



Is this for all leather? including the bottom? Thanks


----------



## Chalaher

How much does LV charge to replace the leather handles , chaps, and leather tabs on a speedy monogram 25?


----------



## paula3boys

Chalaher said:


> How much does LV charge to replace the leather handles , chaps, and leather tabs on a speedy monogram 25?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/repair-costs-list.262384/


----------



## Lvoe1238

Someone just posted I think there’s was 540


----------



## BelaS

I paid 540 six months ago


----------



## pjhm

Chalaher said:


> How much does LV charge to replace the leather handles , chaps, and leather tabs on a speedy monogram 25?


They only replaced the handles on my 3 year old Azur and charged me $120---they said if it were less than 3 years there would be no charge--so I guess I made the mistake by showing my sales receipt........


----------



## fabuleux

pjhm said:


> They only replaced the handles on my 3 year old Azur and charged me $120---they said if it were less than 3 years there would be no charge--so I guess I made the mistake by showing my sales receipt........


They can tell by looking at the date code.


----------



## pjhm

fabuleux said:


> They can tell by looking at the date code.


Except that code doesn't show how long I owned it, and that was their point.


----------



## fabuleux

pjhm said:


> Except that code doesn't show how long I owned it, and that was their point.


If you had no receipt and they couldn’t locate your purchase in the system, they would evaluate the bag based on the date code. Bags rarely stay in stock more than a few weeks so the date code is most often very close to the date of purchase.


----------



## MelissaElaine

rukia0814 said:


> Is this for all leather? including the bottom? Thanks



Yes, it is supposed to. I just got a call today that it is ready, so I will pick it up this weekend and will know for sure.


----------



## rukia0814

MelissaElaine said:


> Yes, it is supposed to. I just got a call today that it is ready, so I will pick it up this weekend and will know for sure.



Please do let us know and post pics of the results


----------



## JadaStormy

Zoella28 said:


> No I got this backbag at at LXR and Co they are all authentic and I did took this bag to Louis Vuitton but they didn’t give me an estimate because they offer me a different location to get them fix that’s why I came here to check how much it will be to fix the bottom leather.



I see this is from months ago, but I really hope you got it authenticated. I’ve never seen damage like that and the leather looks off. Also LV declining the repair could mean its fake.


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, I have a Damier speedy 30 and was wondering what it cost to fix the inner pocket ?


----------



## fabuleux

Bluepup18 said:


> Hi, I have a Damier speedy 30 and was wondering what it cost to fix the inner pocket ?


What’s wrong with it?


----------



## Bluepup18

fabuleux said:


> What’s wrong with it?



Hi, the pocket inside coating is peeling off . I showed a sales associate but she kind of blew it off but it’s gotten worse so I thought I might see if it’s worth it to fix or just keep using the way it is   The bag is my most days bag .


----------



## vuittonprincess

Here's some updated info for anyone interested. I have a Bucket Bag PM with the original interior pochette that I sent to LV in Jacksonville, FL. The bag and pochette were both extremely sticky and unusable. I called today and they had a quote for me of $390 to replace the interior lining, binding, and pochette. I'm unsure if they are replacing the pochette itself with a new one or if they are replacing the lining of it only. I was a little surprised at the cost but this was my first LV bag that I bought myself so I really preferred it being repaired by LV (probably silly but just personal preference). They quoted a 6-8 week turnaround time. I'll post pictures when I pick her up.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Don’t know if it was shown, didn’t want to go through 152 pages,  but my DIL brought her NF MM DE into LV for the top handle straps to be replaced. They were in desperate need lol. They quoted her a price of $240 and that it would take approximately 6 weeks. She left it there for the work to be done.


----------



## fabuleux

vuittonprincess said:


> Here's some updated info for anyone interested. I have a Bucket Bag PM with the original interior pochette that I sent to LV in Jacksonville, FL. The bag and pochette were both extremely sticky and unusable. I called today and they had a quote for me of $390 to replace the interior lining, binding, and pochette. I'm unsure if they are replacing the pochette itself with a new one or if they are replacing the lining of it only. I was a little surprised at the cost but this was my first LV bag that I bought myself so I really preferred it being repaired by LV (probably silly but just personal preference). They quoted a 6-8 week turnaround time. I'll post pictures when I pick her up.


That's good. Pretty cheap in my opinion to rehab an old bag!


----------



## vuittonprincess

fabuleux said:


> That's good. Pretty cheap in my opinion to rehab an old bag!



I thought so too but a friend of mine had her Bucket lining and upper binding replaced by LV for only $150 just a couple years ago. She didn't have the small interior pouch though so that's why I'm wondering if that's where the boost in price is coming from. She also went to a different location in another state so who knows. I'm super excited to finally be able to use it again soon!


----------



## reina ester

vuittonprincess said:


> Here's some updated info for anyone interested. I have a Bucket Bag PM with the original interior pochette that I sent to LV in Jacksonville, FL. The bag and pochette were both extremely sticky and unusable. I called today and they had a quote for me of $390 to replace the interior lining, binding, and pochette. I'm unsure if they are replacing the pochette itself with a new one or if they are replacing the lining of it only. I was a little surprised at the cost but this was my first LV bag that I bought myself so I really preferred it being repaired by LV (probably silly but just personal preference). They quoted a 6-8 week turnaround time. I'll post pictures when I pick her up.



I just got my bucket gm back from repair and it was $390 as well. $150 for relining and then I opted to buy the interior pochette bc I didn't have one so that was $240. You're going to love your bag once it's repaired....looking forward to your pics


----------



## TXLVlove

reina ester said:


> I just got my bucket gm back from repair and it was $390 as well. $150 for relining and then I opted to buy the interior pochette bc I didn't have one so that was $240. You're going to love your bag once it's repaired....looking forward to your pics


I am on the search for a GM bucket that I know I will need to rehab.  Did they give you a quote to have all the vachetta replaced as well?


----------



## reina ester

TXLVlove said:


> I am on the search for a GM bucket that I know I will need to rehab.  Did they give you a quote to have all the vachetta replaced as well?


No I didn't ask for a quote on vachetta replacement as mine was in good condition and I liked the patina on it. I believe somebody on tpf had all the vachetta replaced on their bucket gm and posted about it....not sure where it was though or how much they said it cost.....


----------



## Bag Fetish

Anyone in Ontario Canada have all the vachetta on a speedy replaced, what is the cost?


----------



## vuittonprincess

reina ester said:


> I just got my bucket gm back from repair and it was $390 as well. $150 for relining and then I opted to buy the interior pochette bc I didn't have one so that was $240. You're going to love your bag once it's repaired....looking forward to your pics



Mystery solved! They must be getting me the new interior pochette. They didn’t tell me - just quoted $390 though I did ask for the pochette to be repaired so that’s probably why. I have the original pochette but it is also sticky and completely unusable. Sad because that beautiful vintage, thick canvas on it is perfect. But nonetheless, I’m excited either way. I’ll post pics when I get her!


----------



## vuittonprincess

reina ester said:


> No I didn't ask for a quote on vachetta replacement as mine was in good condition and I liked the patina on it. I believe somebody on tpf had all the vachetta replaced on their bucket gm and posted about it....not sure where it was though or how much they said it cost.....



I remember seeing that post and if memory serves me, I think it was around $5-550 for the replacement of all the GM vachetta and new interior but I don’t think that included a pochette.


----------



## ALK1113

I ripped the zipper from my Chelsea pulling it from under the seat on a plane. I was quoted $270. I asked the cost for replacement straps as well and was quoted $240.


----------



## Avx11

I wanted to pass along the information I was given today and hopefully this is helpful information to everyone. I brought my almost 10 year old Neverfull MM damier ebene into the store today for replacement straps and replace the top trim..the straps cost $240 and the top trim is $60.


----------



## honisnowy

Avx11 said:


> I wanted to pass along the information I was given today and hopefully this is helpful information to everyone. I brought my almost 10 year old Neverfull MM damier ebene into the store today for replacement straps and replace the top trim..the straps cost $240 and the top trim is $60.



Thanks for the info.  That's not as bad as I was fearing.  Was thinking of getting that done for my Neverfull MM DE.


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

Hi everyone, a few weeks ago I asked for your advice about my Pochette accessories about a replacement zipper pull which I can conform costs £0.00 as of today when I asked in London's Bond Street store (which btw has the most friendly repairs lady ever! think her name was Lohe) anyway, the total cost of a replacement zipper (including Vachetta tag and teeth and pull etc) was £144. I felt on a 17year old bad that wasn't too bad, but I didn't want it doing as it was not actually broken. When I dropped it off on the last day of January I assumed that was all that would be done with my bag. I heard nothing for three weeks accept a text I received yesterday to tell me that my bag was back in Bond Street and ready for my pickup. When I picked it up they had replaced the whole zipper which I assumed would cost me £144 for a service I didn't approve of doing as per my quote (see attached pics). but, to my total delight Louis Vuitton didn't charge me a penny as I hadn't had any contact to ask me if they could change the whole zipper and not just the zipper pull, as mentioned before it wasn't on my quote. I am in total shock, I thought they would demand I pay the whole fee, but thank goodness they didn't! the SA was in total shock that I hadn't been contacted and therefore said they couldn't charge me, no quibble at all they didn't even ask me! 
They also replaced the D ring that's not attached to the Vachetta tab which I also think is very good, alongside giving me a modern dust bag as-well.

Finally, the bag has the dreaded cracking (on the canvas attached to the d ring that's not on the Vachetta) but they still did the repair! 
Do have a look at the attached pictures, the bag looks brand new! 

what do you think? I'm still speechless!


----------



## Melfontana

Harryste said:


> Hi everyone, a few weeks ago I asked for your advice about my Pochette accessories about a replacement zipper pull which I can conform costs £0.00 as of today when I asked in London's Bond Street store (which btw has the most friendly repairs lady ever! think her name was Lohe) anyway, the total cost of a replacement zipper (including Vachetta tag and teeth and pull etc) was £144. I felt on a 17year old bad that wasn't too bad, but I didn't want it doing as it was not actually broken. When I dropped it off on the last day of January I assumed that was all that would be done with my bag. I heard nothing for three weeks accept a text I received yesterday to tell me that my bag was back in Bond Street and ready for my pickup. When I picked it up they had replaced the whole zipper which I assumed would cost me £144 for a service I didn't approve of doing as per my quote (see attached pics). but, to my total delight Louis Vuitton didn't charge me a penny as I hadn't had any contact to ask me if they could change the whole zipper and not just the zipper pull, as mentioned before it wasn't on my quote. I am in total shock, I thought they would demand I pay the whole fee, but thank goodness they didn't! the SA was in total shock that I hadn't been contacted and therefore said they couldn't charge me, no quibble at all they didn't even ask me!
> They also replaced the D ring that's not attached to the Vachetta tab which I also think is very good, alongside giving me a modern dust bag as-well.
> 
> Finally, the bag has the dreaded cracking (on the canvas attached to the d ring that's not on the Vachetta) but they still did the repair!
> Do have a look at the attached pictures, the bag looks brand new!
> 
> what do you think? I'm still speechless!



Wow that’s awesome [emoji1319]


----------



## TXLVlove

I just purchased a vintage LV Bucket Bag gm from Japan to replace a Neverfull gm I gave to my daughter. .  Should be here in a few weeks.  Once I see the condition for myself,  I'll decide on full vachetta replacement or just the lining.  I'll post when I receive it.  I just watched a Youtube video where the girl got her bag interior replaced and it was only $150!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

For those who might be interested: zippy wallet: reglazing Euro 100,00. In Italy,


----------



## Jsal0930

I have a LV Neverfull and would like to have the trim fixed.  Does anyone have an idea of what the cost would be through an LV Store?


----------



## MrsHinzo

Trim cost is 60. I did the handles and trim on my Neverfull MM for 240.


----------



## Jsal0930

Great! Thank you so much for your feedback.


----------



## love2shop2

anyone has an idea what the estimated cost would be to replace the bottom canvas on a monogram montsorri gm backpack?  thank you


----------



## faithbw

I tried to do a search in this thread but my query timed out. I have an old Speedy 30 I purchased from Japan. I tried to clean the vachetta but the handles and the zipper pull are cracked. The tabs are fine and the piping is ok (a little rough but no cracking and intact). Anyway, to keep all the leather looking the same, I was wondering how much it would cost to replace the vachetta on the entire bag. TIA!

ETA: Nevermind. Did another search and found a quote.


----------



## love2shop2

love2shop2 said:


> anyone has an idea what the estimated cost would be to replace the bottom canvas on a monogram montsorri gm backpack?  thank you



I searched and found some posted the cost of repairing the exterior of the backpack.  But my interior lining is soiled and wonder if anyone has the lining replaced and the cost? tia


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I dropped off my DE Speedy b 30 to have the full zipper replaced - the quote was $180.


----------



## TXLVlove

Just received my bucket bag gm in the mail.  Had it for 15 minutes then jumped in the car to drop it off at LV.  Was quoted $150 for lining replacement and $240 for pochette replacement (I didn't have one but thought it would be nice to get the one that goes with the bag...and can't beat that price!) Super excited.  The 6 week wait begins!


----------



## gottabagit

Took my mono sunglass case in since the glazing was peeling off in the area where the case bends each time you open it to take the glasses out. (I wish I’d taken a picture!) initially the SA said it’d cost $100 but when I pushed a little and reminded her of our extensive "relationship," she said they’d do it for free. She seemed more surprised to see the sunglass case IRL, is it such a unicorn? I’m happy I have this piece as it appears to have been discontinued.


----------



## Milosmum0307

I brought a vintage Speedy 25 in for repairs yesterday.  I live on the East Coast in the United States.  The canvas and zipper are in great shape, and the interior is pristine.  The handles and piping are still good, but I’m replacing the rest of the leather.  All four chaps will be $240; zipper tab will be $30; and the two side tabs will be $60/each.  I do use a shoulder strap on this bag because I need to be hands-free with a very energetic little boy (I just re-purpose the strap from my seldom-used Keepall), so I wreak havoc on the chaps and am surprised that they lasted as long as they did on a twenty-something-year-old bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I don’t know if I posted this before, but my DIL brought in her NF MM bag to have the *straps* replaced in February. She was quoted a price of $240 (+tax).

Last week she called to inquire about the strap replacement and was told it was completed on March 5th. She *never* received a phone call or email. 

When she called, they told her to ask for free perfume samples; probably as a courtesy since they never contacted her. When she got to the store (inside Saks) she was told they don’t have them at that location.


----------



## TXLVlove

Johnpauliegal said:


> I don’t know if I posted this before, but my DIL brought in her NF MM bag to have the *straps* replaced in February. She was quoted a price of $240 (+tax).
> 
> Last week she called to inquire about the strap replacement and was told it was completed on March 5th. She *never* received a phone call or email.
> 
> When she called, they told her to ask for free perfume samples; probably as a courtesy since they never contacted her. When she got to the store (inside Saks) she was told they don’t have them at that location.


Well that's annoying, as if she hadn't been waiting long enough!  I just called the 1-866 number to inquire about my repair.  I wanted to know if my bucket bag gm made it to the Calif factory.  It did indeed but I found out it wasn't shipped to them until a week after I had dropped it off.  I thought the stores shipped repairs out daily. Anywho...it's being repaired right now so my 6 week wait is right on schedule.


----------



## lovexchanel

does anyone know when they replace the inside lining, if the leather tab with the date code is replaced or gone since it is stitched in with the fabric lining?


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

lovexchanel said:


> does anyone know when they replace the inside lining, if the leather tab with the date code is replaced or gone since it is stitched in with the fabric lining?


I believe it is removed, and a new one is put back in with an up-to-date stamp to the week the lining was replaced, not the week the bag was originally made


----------



## PoodleMom

gottabagit said:


> Took my mono sunglass case in since the glazing was peeling off in the area where the case bends each time you open it to take the glasses out. (I wish I’d taken a picture!) initially the SA said it’d cost $100 but when I pushed a little and reminded her of our extensive "relationship," she said they’d do it for free. She seemed more surprised to see the sunglass case IRL, is it such a unicorn? I’m happy I have this piece as it appears to have been discontinued.


I'll be curious to know if they can fix it.  My SA sent mine in last year for glazing issues around the same area and they sent it back saying they were unable to fix it.  She offered me store credit, but I opted to keep it anyway, which I kind of debated about.


----------



## TXLVlove

Woohoo bucket bag is back from repair. $150 for lining and $240 for new pochette.


----------



## PamK

TXLVlove said:


> Woohoo bucket bag is back from repair. $150 for lining and $240 for new pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388955



Just gorgeous!! Love how something vintage can get a whole new lease on life! Congratulations!


----------



## lovexchanel

TXLVlove said:


> Woohoo bucket bag is back from repair. $150 for lining and $240 for new pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388955


can i ask if ur original date code is still in there when they replaced the lining? thank you  gorgeous repair and i can't believe the pochette was only 240$!


----------



## TXLVlove

lovexchanel said:


> can i ask if ur original date code is still in there when they replaced the lining? thank you  gorgeous repair and i can't believe the pochette was only 240$!


I know about the pochette!  funny, I just looked at the date code.   They used this month and year.   The date code on the pochette is from 2011 made it n france


----------



## TXLVlove

Has anyone received a new date code with OK on it?  My repair came with a new date code. I know it was repaired in Calif but I don't recognize that code.


----------



## Cristal Ss

Hi! Would u happen to know how much it would cost to replace the side clinch straps on the neverfull mm? 




MrsHinzo said:


> Trim cost is 60. I did the handles and trim on my Neverfull MM for 240.





MrsHinzo said:


> Trim cost is 60. I did the handles and trim on my Neverfull MM for 240.


----------



## Cristal Ss

Did it look odd not replacing the side straps? I really need trim and shoulder straps replaced but don’t know if it would off if my handles are one color and side straps a different .



ashxree said:


> I just recently took my Neverfull MM to get the 2 handles and leather binding replaced after 7 years of owning it. They charged me $240 and the wait time is 6 weeks!
> Question! I bought my Neverfull before the pouch became included. Does anyone know if LV sells just the pouch itself?


----------



## MrsHinzo

Cristal Ss said:


> Hi! Would u happen to know how much it would cost to replace the side clinch straps on the neverfull mm?



I don’t know for sure, but I’ve heard of 180 being the figure... if that helps.


----------



## Cristal Ss

MrsHinzo said:


> I don’t know for sure, but I’ve heard of 180 being the figure... if that helps.


I went into the boutique today and these are the updated costs to get vachetta replaced on neverfull mm 
Shoulder straps: 240 
Binding (trim)    : 60
Side clinch straps:120
  Total cost for entire bag : 420 US dlls
I am happy with the price,  dropped off my bag and will get it shipped to me in 6 weeks!


----------



## PamK

Cristal Ss said:


> I went into the boutique today and these are the updated costs to get vachetta replaced on neverfull mm
> Shoulder straps: 240
> Binding (trim)    : 60
> Side clinch straps:120
> Total cost for entire bag : 420 US dlls
> I am happy with the price,  dropped off my bag and will get it shipped to me in 6 weeks!



Thanks for the info! Planning to take one of mine in for the same.


----------



## PoodleMom

I just got my vintage Noe back after having all of the vachetta replaced (it took 2.5 months!).  The date code was located on the leather, so it was obviously removed, but there isn't a new one.  Is this standard for the Noe, does anyone know?  I'm concerned that if I go to sell it at some point without a date code, it's going to be an issue.


----------



## TXLVlove

PoodleMom said:


> I just got my vintage Noe back after having all of the vachetta replaced (it took 2.5 months!).  The date code was located on the leather, so it was obviously removed, but there isn't a new one.  Is this standard for the Noe, does anyone know?  I'm concerned that if I go to sell it at some point without a date code, it's going to be an issue.


Just save the repair receipt.  That's what I'm doing with my bucket bag.  Can I ask the cost of all the vachetta replaced?  Can you post pics of your refurbished bag?  So excited for you!


----------



## TXLVlove

On my bucket bag, they issued a new date code that went with the new lining.  Did you check the loop where the strap attaches?


----------



## PoodleMom

TXLVlove said:


> On my bucket bag, they issued a new date code that went with the new lining.  Did you check the loop where the strap attaches?


Yes, that’s where the original was, but now there’s nothing.  It was $660 and that was everything, including the strap.  You can tell the grommets that we’re repaced from the old, which I think is kind of neat.


----------



## TXLVlove

PoodleMom said:


> Yes, that’s where the original was, but now there’s nothing.  It was $660 and that was everything, including the strap.  You can tell the grommets that we’re repaced from the old, which I think is kind of neat.


Gorgeous!


----------



## PoodleMom

TXLVlove said:


> Gorgeous!


It turned out amazing, though I’m nervous to use it now because it’s so pristine!


----------



## love2shop2

PoodleMom said:


> It turned out amazing, though I’m nervous to use it now because it’s so pristine!


That is beautiful.  Just like a brand new one.  May I ask what you paid for your bag?   I'm currently looking for a vintage petit noe and would do the same thing with replacing all the vachetta.   I'm 5 ft and think the regular noe would be too big for me.  But haven't found one with a nice  clean inside lining yet to pull the trigger. 
Would love to see the before pictures of the bag.


----------



## vuittonprincess

My circa 1998 Bucket is back from being repaired!! I just picked her up at LV this evening and she is a total beauty! $150 for the lining and $240 for the interior pouch replacement. I will say, I can’t get over how much nicer the older canvas is compared to my newer stuff....now that the Bucket is fixed, I really am noticing how much nicer of a bag it really is. I want an Alma but I plan to go vintage and have it repaired just so I can have that thicker, more luxurious canvas.


----------



## loci

My French Wallet in monogram is old and the glazing are almost gone in the buckle, the twist coin parts, and bunch of cracks all around. The estimate to do a full reglaze is $150 CAD. Still debating if I should send it in.


----------



## TXLVlove

vuittonprincess said:


> My circa 1998 Bucket is back from being repaired!! I just picked her up at LV this evening and she is a total beauty! $150 for the lining and $240 for the interior pouch replacement. I will say, I can’t get over how much nicer the older canvas is compared to my newer stuff....now that the Bucket is fixed, I really am noticing how much nicer of a bag it really is. I want an Alma but I plan to go vintage and have it repaired just so I can have that thicker, more luxurious canvas.


I was also so impressed with the repair and new pochette.  I feel like the new interior makes it a brand new bag.  I also love the thick canvas.  The bucket bag is a great bag for repair!


----------



## TXLVlove

vuittonprincess said:


> My circa 1998 Bucket is back from being repaired!! I just picked her up at LV this evening and she is a total beauty! $150 for the lining and $240 for the interior pouch replacement. I will say, I can’t get over how much nicer the older canvas is compared to my newer stuff....now that the Bucket is fixed, I really am noticing how much nicer of a bag it really is. I want an Alma but I plan to go vintage and have it repaired just so I can have that thicker, more luxurious canvas.


Does your date code start with OK?


----------



## bunnybaby201

New exterior Vachetta on a speedy 25 (old model) 450€. New vachetta handles on a NF GM 200€ in Germany


----------



## vuittonprincess

TXLVlove said:


> Does your date code start with OK?


Yes they both start with ‘OK’. Thinking about bringing in my (also circa 1998) pochette accessoires for a zipper/tag replacement - the vachetta is brown as can be and D rings are faded but the canvas is perfect.


----------



## kekita

Hello
Does anyone know approximate cost for a ripped seam on the zipper?


----------



## fabuleux

kekita said:


> Hello
> Does anyone know approximate cost for a ripped seam on the zipper?


That wouldn’t be very expensive. Ask your SA next time you are in the store.


----------



## Prominence

Hi , good men and ladies, how are you guys doing?
I would like to ask a favor from anyone who is knowledgeable for the repairs of the LV cles missing hook. 
attached is the piece if own with the missing hook, may I know if anyone knows how much would a replacement cost?
I've dialed the hotline but they aren't able to quote me a price. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Milosmum0307

I picked up my bag recently.  Repairs took exactly 5 weeks.  It is a Speedy 25 from 1996.  One of the chaps broke from my using a shoulder strap with the bag, so I had all 4 replaced, as well as the side tabs, and a new zipper pull.  Total cost was $390 + tax and well worth it, especially since the technician who worked on the bag apparently thought the piping was beyond salvaging and replaced it at no cost to me!  I’m a Chanel junkie, and their customer service is bad to the point of being insulting, so such good service from LV delighted and stunned me.  Here are a few pics.  Ironically, despite not requesting it, the new piping, I think, makes the biggest difference.  (I’m definitely not a fan of wrapping scarves or twillies around the handles of a Speedy, but they’re there temporarily until the new vachetta has a chance to develop a patina that more closely matches the handles.  I didn’t think the contrast would bother me, but once I saw it in person it bothered me tremendously.)


----------



## Bags_4_life

Milosmum0307 said:


> I picked up my bag recently.  Repairs took exactly 5 weeks.  It is a Speedy 25 from 1996.  One of the chaps broke from my using a shoulder strap with the bag, so I had all 4 replaced, as well as the side tabs, and a new zipper pull.  Total cost was $390 + tax and well worth it, especially since the technician who worked on the bag apparently thought the piping was beyond salvaging and replaced it at no cost to me!  I’m a Chanel junkie, and their customer service is bad to the point of being insulting, so such good service from LV delighted and stunned me.  Here are a few pics.  Ironically, despite not requesting it, the new piping, I think, makes the biggest difference.  (I’m definitely not a fan of wrapping scarves or twillies around the handles of a Speedy, but they’re there temporarily until the new vachetta has a chance to develop a patina that more closely matches the handles.  I didn’t think the contrast would bother me, but once I saw it in person it bothered me tremendously.)


It looks beautiful MM, great that they replaced the piping for you, not liking the handles being darker, the piping would have looked odd too but at least the handles can be covered easily. I don’t usually like twillys either but this looks pretty.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Prominence said:


> Hi , good men and ladies, how are you guys doing?
> I would like to ask a favor from anyone who is knowledgeable for the repairs of the LV cles missing hook.
> attached is the piece if own with the missing hook, may I know if anyone knows how much would a replacement cost?
> I've dialed the hotline but they aren't able to quote me a price. Thanks in advance!



It’s usually an in store free repair. Especially if you ask while making a purchase ...Good luck! [emoji4]


----------



## Prominence

Zoezampalunga said:


> It’s usually an in store free repair. Especially if you ask while making a purchase ...Good luck! [emoji4]


thank you man, I will try my luck at my local boutique!

Cheers


----------



## kkatie

Hi all!
Anyone knows what happens if your DE canvas bag gets cracks or scratches in the canvas? can it be repaired after?
is there a way (eg glazing or maintenance of any kind) that can prevent it from happening?
I'm not into babying my bags, but can commit to a regular type of maintenance (like the service of the watches) to take care of it.


----------



## Prominence

kkatie said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone knows what happens if your DE canvas bag gets cracks or scratches in the canvas? can it be repaired after?
> is there a way (eg glazing or maintenance of any kind) that can prevent it from happening?
> I'm not into babying my bags, but can commit to a regular type of maintenance (like the service of the watches) to take care of it.


I recall if the canvas is cracked, LV would not accept it for repairs. At least this is what I was told


----------



## littlelady12

Prominence said:


> I recall if the canvas is cracked, LV would not accept it for repairs. At least this is what I was told



Has anyone taken their bag in for repair to fix a crack in the canvas?


----------



## Emsidee

littlelady12 said:


> Has anyone taken their bag in for repair to fix a crack in the canvas?


LV does not repair cracked canvas, they could replace a panel but this costs more than a new bag.


----------



## Clarice2009

Prominence said:


> Hi , good men and ladies, how are you guys doing?
> I would like to ask a favor from anyone who is knowledgeable for the repairs of the LV cles missing hook.
> attached is the piece if own with the missing hook, may I know if anyone knows how much would a replacement cost?
> I've dialed the hotline but they aren't able to quote me a price. Thanks in advance!


I just left mine for same repair as yours, and it was free of charge!  [emoji4]


----------



## littlelady12

Emsidee said:


> LV does not repair cracked canvas, they could replace a panel but this costs more than a new bag.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## fabuleux

littlelady12 said:


> Has anyone taken their bag in for repair to fix a crack in the canvas?


How old is the bag? This is important to know.


----------



## merc_g

Has anyone had the vachetta replaced on an Odeon PM? Mine is my favorite, most used bag, but is looking a little worse for wear after 6 years. Just curious if it’s worth it before I reach out to my CA.


----------



## Kdangelo

Has anyone had a colored emilie wallet button replaced?


----------



## misstrine85

Kdangelo said:


> Has anyone had a colored emilie wallet button replaced?


Not yet, but thinking about getting it done soon, have talked to my CA about it a few times. Do you have any questions?


----------



## travelbliss

littlelady12 said:


> Has anyone taken their bag in for repair to fix a crack in the canvas?



Took my 2003 Sac Shopping in to see if they could replace straps and a small ( literally 1/4 INCH)  tear of the canvas which ran underneath one of the straps to be replaced.   They refused to accept it.  They offered to replace just the 2 straps for a ridiculous $ 760.....This bag was $ 640 in 2003.   I'm glad I have kept all of my iconic monogram bags (Almas, Speedys, Papillon, Noe, Montorgueil, Randonnee , Marly , Sac Bosphore, Musette) in tip top shape because today's prices for mono bags and LVs reluctance to repair the basic canvas really hinders me from buying.


----------



## fmac808

Has anyone ever had the Vachetta replaced on the Bosphore backpack?  Curious to know if it’s possible and what it might cost?  I’m contemplating purchasing one preloved and it has two little parts around the rim of the bag that’s missing Vachetta.  It looks like it rubbed of and cracked open.


----------



## love2shop2

Just bought a preloved petit noe that is almost 20 yo and noticed a crack on the strap while cleaning her up.  The crack wasn't disclose in the description    Any idea what it cost to get a replacement strap?  thanks


----------



## TXLVlove

travelbliss said:


> Took my 2003 Sac Shopping in to see if they could replace straps and a small ( literally 1/4 INCH)  tear of the canvas which ran underneath one of the straps to be replaced.   They refused to accept it.  They offered to replace just the 2 straps for a ridiculous $ 760.....This bag was $ 640 in 2003.   I'm glad I have kept all of my iconic monogram bags (Almas, Speedys, Papillon, Noe, Montorgueil, Randonnee , Marly , Sac Bosphore, Musette) in tip top shape because today's prices for mono bags and LVs reluctance to repair the basic canvas really hinders me from buying.


Do you think that quote was for all the vachetta on the bag?  It seems really high for just straps. I'm looking for a sac shopping bag with the intention of full vachetta replacement.  I like the longer thicker straps on it compared to the neverfull.  I need to see one in person.  Any way you could post a mod shot of your bag???


----------



## travelbliss

TXLVlove said:


> Do you think that quote was for all the vachetta on the bag?  It seems really high for just straps. I'm looking for a sac shopping bag with the intention of full vachetta replacement.  I like the longer thicker straps on it compared to the neverfull.  I need to see one in person.  Any way you could post a mod shot of your bag???




That quote was only for the 2 straps !!!  Not including the piping along the bag......yes..outrageously overpriced for just partial strap replacement.


----------



## keepallfan

Does anyone have any idea how much it would cost to replace all the leather on a porte document voyage GM in damier graphite? Or any leather parts of that bag? I’m particularly interested in replacing the piping and handles. Thank you in advance!


----------



## fabuleux

keepallfan said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much it would cost to replace all the leather on a porte document voyage GM in damier graphite? Or any leather parts of that bag? I’m particularly interested in replacing the piping and handles. Thank you in advance!


I had my PDV Macassar re-piped a couple of years ago but my SA gifted me the repair. So I can’t help you with price! But it was well worth it! The bag looked new!


----------



## keepallfan

fabuleux said:


> I had my PDV Macassar re-piped a couple of years ago but my SA gifted me the repair. So I can’t help you with price! But it was well worth it! The bag looked new!


I love this bag, and I definitely want to breathe new life into it. Maybe I’ll bring my SA a coffee and sweet talk a bit to see if I can get the same result you did!


----------



## themeanreds

Looks like they are being consistent for now on zipper replacement. I'm currently getting my zipper replaced on a Trousse 18, price was quoted as $180 at South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa LV, May 2019. 

BTW, price doubled since the last zipper I got replaced, which was on a Speedy 3 years ago at Newport Beach LV inside Neiman Marcus.


----------



## lgdazed

My replacement Speedy Bandouliere strap in Damier Ebene cost $240 + tax. Special thanks to my cat that chewed it up while I turned away for 5 mins!


----------



## cat1967

lgdazed said:


> My replacement Speedy Bandouliere strap in Damier Ebene cost $240 + tax. Special thanks to my cat that chewed it up while I turned away for 5 mins!


I have a few cat bites at the end of my same bag. Five minutes or less. What is in this strap that cats love. I didn’t get a new one though cause you can barely see it. How was yours?


----------



## lgdazed

cat1967 said:


> I have a few cat bites at the end of my same bag. Five minutes or less. What is in this strap that cats love. I didn’t get a new one though cause you can barely see it. How was yours?



Our cats have good taste I guess! It was pretty chewed up by the time I noticed so I had to get it replaced.


----------



## cat1967

lgdazed said:


> Our cats have good taste I guess! It was pretty chewed up by the time I noticed so I had to get it replaced.


How awful. Yes they do have good taste lol


----------



## nicampbell

cat1967 said:


> I have a few cat bites at the end of my same bag. Five minutes or less. What is in this strap that cats love. I didn’t get a new one though cause you can barely see it. How was yours?


Dogs like leather straps too, I'm afraid! I know from experience.


----------



## baninny

I sent my 2007 Alma PM and Pochette Accessoires for Vachetta replacement - $660USD for Alma PM and $120USD for Pochette in NYC + tax. Takes about 6 weeks they said. My SA is replacing my lock + key for free.


----------



## wowzers1941

Any good ideas on the cost to replace the piping on a Bandouliere 55? And maybe even the two leather bands in the middle on the duffle?


----------



## chilluxury

I received a quote yesterday from an SA regarding my Neverfull MM handle replacement, but forgot to ask: is payment required before or after you receive the repaired item? I'm weary of added costs. I will be having it repaired soon because the handles are just about done.


----------



## baninny

chilluxury said:


> I received a quote yesterday from an SA regarding my Neverfull MM handle replacement, but forgot to ask: is payment required before or after you receive the repaired item? I'm weary of added costs. I will be having it repaired soon because the handles are just about done.


I had my Alma and PA sent for Vachetta replacement. They just gave me the statement order and will pay after I receive the items.


----------



## baninny

chilluxury said:


> I received a quote yesterday from an SA regarding my Neverfull MM handle replacement, but forgot to ask: is payment required before or after you receive the repaired item? I'm weary of added costs. I will be having it repaired soon because the handles are just about done.


I had my Alma and PA sent for Vachetta replacement. They just gave me the statement order and will pay after I receive the items.


----------



## ellekay825

6 Key Holder - reglaze $120


----------



## vuittonprincess

My vintage (1998) Pochette Accessoires has returned from repair. New D rings, vachetta tab, and zipper. I wouldn’t have bothered but she was my first LV piece I ever bought (preloved) and I had to keep her going since they appear to have discontinued it. Very happy with the Jacksonville, FL store. I’m certainly not a “high end” customer, but they have treated me like a valued client every single time.


----------



## fabuleux

vuittonprincess said:


> My vintage (1998) Pochette Accessoires has returned from repair. New D rings, vachetta tab, and zipper. I wouldn’t have bothered but she was my first LV piece I ever bought (preloved) and I had to keep her going since they appear to have discontinued it. Very happy with the Jacksonville, FL store. I’m certainly not a “high end” customer, but they have treated me like a valued client every single time.


Would you share how much you paid? It would be helpful to other members.


----------



## vuittonprincess

fabuleux said:


> Would you share how much you paid? It would be helpful to other members.



I’m sorry - totally slipped my mind when I posted 

$240 though I’ve heard of other locations quoting less so who knows. Took 6 weeks and was completed in Paris. I only did it because this was a sentimental piece for me, but I personally don’t think it’s worth doing (even though I am VERY happy with the outcome). Considering it’s just 2 metal D rings, a zipper, and a small vachetta pull tab, I just don’t think the value is there for the cost when you can buy great condition ones for less than what I have in this now.


----------



## gabigabi

vuittonprincess said:


> I’m sorry - totally slipped my mind when I posted
> 
> $240 though I’ve heard of other locations quoting less so who knows. Took 6 weeks and was completed in Paris. I only did it because this was a sentimental piece for me, but I personally don’t think it’s worth doing (even though I am VERY happy with the outcome). Considering it’s just 2 metal D rings, a zipper, and a small vachetta pull tab, I just don’t think the value is there for the cost when you can buy great condition ones for less than what I have in this now.


Did they also renew the little canvas area for D rings?


----------



## Mattmatts-momma

vuittonprincess said:


> My vintage (1998) Pochette Accessoires has returned from repair. New D rings, vachetta tab, and zipper. I wouldn’t have bothered but she was my first LV piece I ever bought (preloved) and I had to keep her going since they appear to have discontinued it. Very happy with the Jacksonville, FL store. I’m certainly not a “high end” customer, but they have treated me like a valued client every single time.



Looks great!  I see so many bags that would be beautiful, the problem for me is that we really don’t have a store nearby that I could bring them to.


----------



## Somer reigh

Please help how can I repair this and how much would it cost??


----------



## Emsidee

Somer reigh said:


> Please help how can I repair this and how much would it cost??


You’ve posted in a LV thread, maybe you can find the same kind of thread in the Gucci subforum.


----------



## vuittonprincess

gabigabi said:


> Did they also renew the little canvas area for D rings?



I doubt they did - usually they won’t do anything that has anything to do with a canvas repair. If they did, I didn’t notice


----------



## vuittonprincess

Mattmatts-momma said:


> Looks great!  I see so many bags that would be beautiful, the problem for me is that we really don’t have a store nearby that I could bring them to.



Thank you! I actually did everything by mail for this repair. I mailed it to the store requesting repair and they mailed it back to me with complimentary shipping. Very easy process and no travel on my part (I live almost 2 hours away from their location). 

My last repair I went to the store to drop it off and pick it up but I trusted them with this one. I wouldn’t hesitate to do it again


----------



## Somer reigh

Right just realized I posted in the wrong area. lol first time using this


----------



## wowzers1941

wowzers1941 said:


> Any good ideas on the cost to replace the piping on a Bandouliere 55? And maybe even the two leather bands in the middle on the duffle?



bump


----------



## Somer reigh

wowzers1941 said:


> bump


Getting another bag not that one but thanks


----------



## Bluepup18

What is the cost for leather on a backpack ?


----------



## Etak14

Hi, does anyone know the cost of replacing the vachetta on a Noe in the U.K. 
only the leather that runs around the top of the bag? Thanks


----------



## yasmimcfi

Does anyone know how much is to replace a delightful strap, chaps and top trim?


----------



## mixlv

Does anyone know how much it costs to replace the lining in a neverfull?


----------



## karman

mixlv said:


> Does anyone know how much it costs to replace the lining in a neverfull?


Don't think it's possible on a Neverfull. The lining is glued to the canvas, so it can't be replaced.


----------



## karman

In Canada - just got quoted $150 CAD to reglaze the straps on a Neverfull MM, or $300 CAD to get both handles replaced. 

I'm going to wait until the handles need replacing on my bag. SA suggested having my bag sent in for an assessment and re-glazing, but a free repair isn't guaranteed and I don't want to have to wait 6-12 weeks for the bag to come back.


----------



## baninny

Youre lucky they replaced the D ring that’s not attached to the tab! Mine just arrived. $120USD for the leather strap and tab replacement. Good as new! 

They said it’s additional $60USD to have the D ring replaced. TBD on the cost to replace the zipper. 





Harryste said:


> Hi everyone, a few weeks ago I asked for your advice about my Pochette accessories about a replacement zipper pull which I can conform costs £0.00 as of today when I asked in London's Bond Street store (which btw has the most friendly repairs lady ever! think her name was Lohe) anyway, the total cost of a replacement zipper (including Vachetta tag and teeth and pull etc) was £144. I felt on a 17year old bad that wasn't too bad, but I didn't want it doing as it was not actually broken. When I dropped it off on the last day of January I assumed that was all that would be done with my bag. I heard nothing for three weeks accept a text I received yesterday to tell me that my bag was back in Bond Street and ready for my pickup. When I picked it up they had replaced the whole zipper which I assumed would cost me £144 for a service I didn't approve of doing as per my quote (see attached pics). but, to my total delight Louis Vuitton didn't charge me a penny as I hadn't had any contact to ask me if they could change the whole zipper and not just the zipper pull, as mentioned before it wasn't on my quote. I am in total shock, I thought they would demand I pay the whole fee, but thank goodness they didn't! the SA was in total shock that I hadn't been contacted and therefore said they couldn't charge me, no quibble at all they didn't even ask me!
> They also replaced the D ring that's not attached to the Vachetta tab which I also think is very good, alongside giving me a modern dust bag as-well.
> 
> Finally, the bag has the dreaded cracking (on the canvas attached to the d ring that's not on the Vachetta) but they still did the repair!
> Do have a look at the attached pictures, the bag looks brand new!
> 
> what do you think? I'm still speechless!


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

baninny said:


> Youre lucky they replaced the D ring that’s not attached to the tab! Mine just arrived. $120USD for the leather strap and tab replacement. Good as new!
> 
> They said it’s additional $60USD to have the D ring replaced. TBD on the cost to replace the zipper.



oh my goodness! that's expensive!


----------



## maryg1

Hello, I’m considering a vintage bag but the leather where the metal ring of the strap attaches it torn.
Does LV repair this and what’s the approximate cost? Thank you


----------



## fabuleux

maryg1 said:


> Hello, I’m considering a vintage bag but the leather where the metal ring of the strap attaches it torn.
> Does LV repair this and what’s the approximate cost? Thank you


Yes that’s repairable.


----------



## wowzers1941

Here are a few quotes I got on a Keepall 55, this is Infini leather, so prices may be different for different materials/patterns.

-Chaps (leather pieces under handles that go around bag) $270 each
-Piping $240
-Replacing left or right end caps of material $210

Also for the 3 watch case, a new pouch is $60.


----------



## rp2007

Hi, does anyone know how much it would cost for LV to replace the peeling lining in an Elise wallet? I know I can remove it with acetone but I would prefer to get it relined (if possible). Can they reline it in leather and would they let me choose the color? Either way, does anyone have experience getting wallet billfold linings replaced? Thanks so much!


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone know what the price is in the US for the replacement of one of the metal "feet" on the bottom of the bag?  The bag is a Tivoli PM if that matters.  Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## meeh16

I found a vintage Trousse 18 with a broken zipper.

Took it to LV and I got quoted €150 for a replacement zipper and lining.  I asked if I jut want the zipper and the SA said it is the same price


----------



## fabuleux

meeh16 said:


> I found a vintage Trousse 18 with a broken zipper.
> 
> Took it to LV and I got quoted €150 for a replacement zipper and lining.  I asked if I jut want the zipper and the SA said it is the same price


pretty good price IMO.


----------



## Triplejazmin

Hello all, do any of you know the replacement cost to replace all vanchetta on a neverfull GM in monogram?


----------



## cherrifoam

Triplejazmin said:


> Hello all, do any of you know the replacement cost to replace all vanchetta on a neverfull GM in monogram?


 I am currently getting my MM leather replaced. The trim around the top of the bag wZ $60 and each handle was $120, so I'm in for.  300 on the MM. I debated having the cinch straps on the side replaced too but opted not to. I think those were also $120 each. The girl told me if I did all of it, it would be a little over 500. I'm assuming the GM prices would be about the same


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Triplejazmin said:


> Hello all, do any of you know the replacement cost to replace all vanchetta on a neverfull GM in monogram?


It’s usually about 50% of the retail price.


----------



## Triplejazmin

cherrifoam said:


> I am currently getting my MM leather replaced. The trim around the top of the bag wZ $60 and each handle was $120, so I'm in for.  300 on the MM. I debated having the cinch straps on the side replaced too but opted not to. I think those were also $120 each. The girl told me if I did all of it, it would be a little over 500. I'm assuming the GM prices would be about the same


I decided to go to LV store in San Francisco to inquire. The replacement price for MM is the same as GM. Good to know. Thank you so much


----------



## Triplejazmin

Triplejazmin said:


> I decided to go to LV store in San Francisco to inquire. The replacement price for MM is the same as GM. Good to know. Thank you so much


I forgot to include from my reply the current price of repair for neverfull GM. $120 each for the handle. $60 for the trim around the bag. $60 each for the string strap to singe the bag. The clip inside is $60 as well.


----------



## superspendy

Hi!! A couple days ago one strap of my dearly beloved Monogram Montsouris GM broke off. The little leather piece on the bottom that holds the strap onto the backpack ripped in half. Does anyone know if LV will fix this and how much it would cost? I have loved this backpack for a very long time and I'm grateful it's lasted me this long, but my heart will be broken if this is the end for my baby. 

Additionally, I also have the monogram Ellipse PM and the crossbred strap for that also ripped where it connects to the metal clip to attach it to the bag. Will LV fix that damage and how much would that cost?

I included pictures of the damages. The top picture is my montsouris backpack, the second is the crossbody strap for my ellipse.

Thank you very very much!!


----------



## DutchessPDX

I just had the lost strap replaced on my Explorer Travel Bag (similar to the Tote and messenger bag they still sell) in Monogram Eclipse and it was $240USD at my local boutique. I'm still fighting with the repair person trying to get the shoulder pad.


----------



## b.Jane

Does anyone know why the zipper is not flat? And can you fix it yourself?


----------



## ccarp001

Just took my new-to-me 2006 monogram Lockit Horizontal to LV in Boston at Copley Place. Here are the repair prices FYI:

Replace all leather: $900
Replace bottom leather: $210
Replace handles: $240 
Replace lining: $180
Replace vachetta zipper pull: $30

Estimated time of 6-8 weeks. HTH someone!


----------



## love2shop2

I had all leather replaced on 2 vintage bags.  The bel air was $600 took about 6 weeks and the petit noe took longer almost 3 months as they were waiting for parts from France was $660 before sales tax.
But it was the wrong strap replaced on the petit noe.   They replaced the noe BB strap.  So I contacted my CA and sent her the picture and she is ordering the correct strap and will expedite it to me.


----------



## Eli23

Hey hope this is the right forum to post. Does anyone know if they do color match. My vintage galliera pm has been sentaway for repair. I’m only having a vachetta trim replaced but the rest of the vachetta has obviously got a patina since the bag is over 10 years old. I’m just worried it will look silly with trim being much lighter. I know handbag clinics usually do a color match but i never actually had any of my bags repaired by LV.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Eli23 said:


> Hey hope this is the right forum to post. Does anyone know if they do color match. My vintage galliera pm has been sentaway for repair. I’m only having a vachetta trim replaced but the rest of the vachetta has obviously got a patina since the bag is over 10 years old. I’m just worried it will look silly with trim being much lighter. I know handbag clinics usually do a color match but i never actually had any of my bags repaired by LV.


Your repair will result with the raw, light vachette.  They don’t color match unfortunately.


----------



## Eli23

MyMelodyLV said:


> Your repair will result with the raw, light vachette.  They don’t color match unfortunately.


Oh boy... it will look interesting... is there any way to ‚speed up’ darkening process?


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Eli23 said:


> Oh boy... it will look interesting... is there any way to ‚speed up’ darkening process?


I’ve heard of people putting their bag in the sun to “tan” it.  I’ve also read about a whole host of other things people do to speed up patina, but I can’t recommend them.  It will just take some time


----------



## katandkay

love2shop2 said:


> I had all leather replaced on 2 vintage bags.  The bel air was $600 took about 6 weeks and the petit noe took longer almost 3 months as they were waiting for parts from France was $660 before sales tax.
> But it was the wrong strap replaced on the petit noe.   They replaced the noe BB strap.  So I contacted my CA and sent her the picture and she is ordering the correct strap and will expedite it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547896
> 
> View attachment 4547891


Your Bel Air looks fabulous. I have a vintage one from my birth year and I can't wait to have it sent in.
Did you get a new strap as well?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

baninny said:


> Youre lucky they replaced the D ring that’s not attached to the tab! Mine just arrived. $120USD for the leather strap and tab replacement. Good as new!
> 
> They said it’s additional $60USD to have the D ring replaced. TBD on the cost to replace the zipper.



Ah, please let us know about the zipper cost; I called a local store and they said it would take 6 weeks so I got a little discouraged. It’s not that bad; I’m sure you can only notice it close up, so I wouldn’t pay more than $50 to replace it. Thinking about replacing my strap too...


----------



## wowzers1941

@ouiouilexiaussi take it to your local store, it should be free to replace. And they would fix on the spot.


----------



## louislove29

I just had to replace one side strap (the one you can tighten to make the bag opening smaller) on my one month old neverfull because my puppy chewed it  And it was $60


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

wowzers1941 said:


> @ouiouilexiaussi take it to your local store, it should be free to replace. And they would fix on the spot.



Thanks! The girl I talked to yesterday said it can’t be done in store, but the girl I just spoke to said they can. I’ll go in next week and get my pochette checked out.


----------



## wowzers1941

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thanks! The girl I talked to yesterday said it can’t be done in store, but the girl I just spoke to said they can. I’ll go in next week and get my pochette checked out.



Please let us know what happens. I will be taking in my toilette bag for the same treatment in the next few weeks.


----------



## love2shop2

katandkay said:


> Your Bel Air looks fabulous. I have a vintage one from my birth year and I can't wait to have it sent in.
> Did you get a new strap as well?



I kept the old strap when I took the bag in and the price includes the new strap which was inside the bag when I took the picture.


----------



## coolganzee

Really thinking of getting this 80s
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 model keepall but there is a tear  on it. I was wondering if this can be repaired based on your experiences? I had a few repairs done in my previous keepall at LV Store but not sure about this type of tear


----------



## wowzers1941

Since it's not a crack, I'm not sure why they couldn't.


----------



## Balik

Did you ever get any comments on this? It seems to be a common thing for that bag. I just bought one myself, and when it arrives that’s the first thing I’m going to inspect. The bags that are kept in their dust bag seem to not have this problem. They maintain the proper temperature and retain their natural moisture.


----------



## jesslt

Twist MM (newest model) in Epi Noir 

No leather scuff/scratch repair so 
Flap replacement - £624

And not been able to find this anywhere so asked today for future reference:
Twist lock replacement - £94


----------



## chilluxury

I realized I didn't update, but I did get my Louis Vuitton Neverfull repaired. It was for the trim and the two straps. I'll include a before and after photo for both. I was quoted $300, but then it rang out to $360. I wasn't sure why, but I did see that the lock is brand new and the trim replaced there as well, so it could've been that.

Anyway, money well spent on a Neverfull that still looks great since 2010! Canvas and interior were still in wonderful condition.


----------



## SnowWhite92

Quoted $300 to reglaze and replace the zipper on an (old model) zippy compact wallet I purchased from Fashionphile. 
$150 for the zipper replacement and $150 to reglaze. 
I declined, as this was above what I was willing to spend, especially for the zipper alone. 
Estimated turnaround was 8-10 weeks.


----------



## karman

chilluxury said:


> I realized I didn't update, but I did get my Louis Vuitton Neverfull repaired. It was for the trim and the two straps. I'll include a before and after photo for both. I was quoted $300, but then it rang out to $360. I wasn't sure why, but I did see that the lock is brand new and the trim replaced there as well, so it could've been that.
> 
> Anyway, money well spent on a Neverfull that still looks great since 2010! Canvas and interior were still in wonderful condition.


The person doing the repair probably made a judgement call and determined that the leather pieces holding the bag closure pieces have seen better days. Since he/she would've had to remove that to replace the trim, they probably did that too. I think it was a good call on his/her part

Your repaired NF looks great!


----------



## karman

coolganzee said:


> Really thinking of getting this 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> model keepall but there is a tear  on it. I was wondering if this can be repaired based on your experiences? I had a few repairs done in my previous keepall at LV Store but not sure about this type of tear


I don't know how they could possibly sew the piping onto the canvas. It's not a crack, but that's a pretty big rip. I wouldn't. Pay more for one in better condition.


----------



## Desteni07

Sent off a Neverfull MM today to be repaired at Lenox Square in Atlanta. Originally went in just wanting to have upper leather trim replaced but inquired on a couple other repairs while I was there. By the time I left, it was sent off for new handles, replacement of upper trim, and replacement of inner pocket. Total was quoted at $350 - $60 for upper trim, $190 for handles, and $100 for inner pocket. Will try to remember to update with pictures when it comes back! We're approaching holiday season, so I was quoted 8-10 weeks.


----------



## chilluxury

karman said:


> The person doing the repair probably made a judgement call and determined that the leather pieces holding the bag closure pieces have seen better days. Since he/she would've had to remove that to replace the trim, they probably did that too. I think it was a good call on his/her part
> 
> Your repaired NF looks great!


Yes, definitely a good call! The closure itself is brand new too, so they didn't even keep the old one, which had tarnished!


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

Hello everyone, does anyone know how much it costs to have an old model pochette accessories leather shoulder strap replaced? mine is from 2003 and the leather snapped when I was trying to clean it  the zip is fine so its just the leather strap with the clip, thanks so much!


----------



## chilluxury

I'm thinking of repairing my Eva clutch, that is still in good condition but I would like the piping and zipper replaced. Since I did buy this preloved, the glazing at the edges has come off, and there is a very small crack in one of the sides. Has anyone had any luck with LV repairing with a tiny crack in the canvas, or is that an absolute no-no?


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

chilluxury said:


> I'm thinking of repairing my Eva clutch, that is still in good condition but I would like the piping and zipper replaced. Since I did buy this preloved, the glazing at the edges has come off, and there is a very small crack in one of the sides. Has anyone had any luck with LV repairing with a tiny crack in the canvas, or is that an absolute no-no?



LV won't repair cracked canvas because it can't be repaired, not by LV not by anyone unfortunately. if it's very small it might just be worth taking it to them anyway to see what they say, I had something repaired and there was a tiny crack so you never know!


----------



## integlspwr

I’m looking at purchasing a vintage Keepall 50. I was wondering if anyone got quotes to overhaul the whole bag. Replace the piping, handles, chaps, zipper etc and if someone could post it up the quotes they got, please post up.


----------



## fabuleux

integlspwr said:


> I’m looking at purchasing a vintage Keepall 50. I was wondering if anyone got quotes to overhaul the whole bag. Replace the piping, handles, chaps, zipper etc and if someone could post it up the quotes they got, please post up.


You have to budget at least 50% of the current retail price for all the leather and zipper to be changed.


----------



## integlspwr

fabuleux said:


> You have to budget at least 50% of the current retail price for all the leather and zipper to be changed.



Just looking if it’s just best to buy a new one during my vacation to France in April. I do like the vintage canvas because it’s thicker.


----------



## fabuleux

integlspwr said:


> Just looking if it’s just best to buy a new one during my vacation to France in April. I do like the vintage canvas because it’s thicker.


Personally, I would buy new since you get better prices in France along with the VAT refund (total savings are usually around 30% compared to US retail price). Then, you know that you are protected by LV's excellent after-sale service in case something happens to your bag. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## wowzers1941

integlspwr said:


> Just looking if it’s just best to buy a new one during my vacation to France in April. I do like the vintage canvas because it’s thicker.



You can find a mono Keepall 50 for around $600-700 in good usable condition. Unless you get a vintage bags that needs an overhaul for under $50, it's not going to be worth it (resale wise). You will spend about $800 on repair for what you mentioned you wanted replaced.


----------



## enjoy1

yasmimcfi said:


> Does anyone know how much is to replace a delightful strap, chaps and top trim?


Did you ever get your Delightful re-done? I would love to see a picture if so. This is my favorite bag and have debated whether or not to re-do mine. I asked the LV store (this past summer) and I think I remember it was $500-600 for all the leather to be done.


----------



## livetotravel

Harryste said:


> Hello everyone, does anyone know how much it costs to have an old model pochette accessories leather shoulder strap replaced? mine is from 2003 and the leather snapped when I was trying to clean it  the zip is fine so its just the leather strap with the clip, thanks so much!


The replacement strap is around $150 and it is longer than the old strap.


----------



## Grande Latte

Had a Pegase carryon repaired. The bottom plastic was melting and peeled off. All in all, just that plastic cost me $360. I thought it is a manufacturing/ material defect and should have been free.


----------



## EmLooker

chilluxury said:


> I realized I didn't update, but I did get my Louis Vuitton Neverfull repaired. It was for the trim and the two straps. I'll include a before and after photo for both. I was quoted $300, but then it rang out to $360. I wasn't sure why, but I did see that the lock is brand new and the trim replaced there as well, so it could've been that.
> 
> Anyway, money well spent on a Neverfull that still looks great since 2010! Canvas and interior were still in wonderful condition.



That’s amazing!


----------



## katandkay

love2shop2 said:


> I kept the old strap when I took the bag in and the price includes the new strap which was inside the bag when I took the picture.


Can you help a fellow friend out? I took my Bel-air in to replace all leather parts and they charged me extra for the strap. If you can PM me, I’d appreciate it.


----------



## merc_g

I inquired recently about getting the vachetta on my Odeon PM replaced and was told it would be $600. Maybe I'll do it with my bonus in the new year, instead of spending it on a brand new bag (like I do every year).


----------



## mychildsmom

All vachetta replacement on 
- Keepall 50 Bandouliere including all new rivets, shoulder strap & luggage tag  costs $1260 USD. 
- Speedy 30: $540 USD.
2 - 3 months wait.


----------



## mychildsmom

integlspwr said:


> I’m looking at purchasing a vintage Keepall 50. I was wondering if anyone got quotes to overhaul the whole bag. Replace the piping, handles, chaps, zipper etc and if someone could post it up the quotes they got, please post up.


All vachetta outside, luggage tag & shoulder strap for Keepall B 50: $1260 USD quoted today, 29Dec2019. They will also replace all rivets.


----------



## bbtan

Hi. Anyone has any rough estimate how much would it cost to replace leather portion of this small Pochette Marly Bandouliere sling? Thank you!


----------



## smvalin

MrsHinzo said:


> Trim cost is 60. I did the handles and trim on my Neverfull MM for 240.


Question for you, I just called Louis Vuitton to find out cost to replace my neverfull MM bag and he said handles would be $240 and the leather trim is $240. I’ve seen several people say handles were about $80 and trim was about $250. Do you think the guy gave me wrong quote? So according to him it would be almost $500 to replace handles and leather trim.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Hi - has anyone had the leather piping on a totally mm replaced (just the piping not the handles)? Hoping this is a pretty reasonable cost.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

JewelryLover101 said:


> Hi - has anyone had the leather piping on a totally mm replaced (just the piping not the handles)? Hoping this is a pretty reasonable cost.


Hi. I had the piping of my Totally pm replaced in 2015 and I was quoted € 260,00.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi. I had the piping of my Totally pm replaced in 2015 and I was quoted € 260,00.


Thanks for the info! That seems like a lot for a relatively small amount of leather


----------



## Zoezampalunga

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thanks for the info! That seems like a lot for a relatively small amount of leather


It actually does, but you have to consider that it implies a lot of work. They have to completely undo the bag in order to change the piping. They made a great job with mine.


----------



## bacmap

Anybody know how much to change the leather and strap on Neverfull mm DE


----------



## Dany_37

Anyone know how much it cost to replace the leather vachetta tab over the lock on the PM? Thanks for any help


----------



## Addy

Replaced zipper pull and corresponding tab on Speedy 30 for 110CDN


----------



## baby1107

I took in a 10 year old Neverfull and they replaced the straps. The cost was $250 and it took about a month, but the handles (about to tear from the bag) are brand new. Honestly, I wish I'd known I could repair the trim around the top of the bag ($60) because now the colors are way off from the patina (and wear!). I'm trying to decide whether to bring it back.  
So... it can be done, even on an older bag.


----------



## mauveorchid

Hi! Does anyone know how much it costs for my lv 6 key holder piping to be repaired? Just noticed there are a few small cracks..i bought it about 3 yrs ago. TIA❤


----------



## fabuleux

mauveorchid said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how much it costs for my lv 6 key holder piping to be repaired? Just noticed there are a few small cracks..i bought it about 3 yrs ago. TIA❤


Do you mean glazing? What version do you have?


----------



## hideawayaqua

Does anyone know if LV can repair St. Cloud’s pockets? I’ve been eyeing for one but most pre-loved models have “sticky” pockets. Many thanks.


----------



## mauveorchid

fabuleux said:


> Do you mean glazing? What version do you have?


Oops yes! I meant glazing.. its the monogram canvas


----------



## margazux67

Any idea how much it'd cost to change just the bottom vachetta on the Montsouris MM?


----------



## wowzers1941

Cost to reglaze a Neverfull pouch?


----------



## waterlily112

Hello! Does anyone know the price to replace the one or both straps of the palm spring mini? I just noticed one of my straps is missing a loop...Thanks!


----------



## themeanreds

I could only find someone mention a while back that they got new rivets on their Keepall for free, but does anyone have any recent experience with this? I have one in the size 50, bandouliere from 1985 that lost a rivet on one of the sides (attached a pic, but this pic is not mine, just wanted to show placement) and I was wondering what the price would be if anyone knows.

Thanks!


----------



## AndreaM99

hideawayaqua said:


> Does anyone know if LV can repair St. Cloud’s pockets? I’ve been eyeing for one but most pre-loved models have “sticky” pockets. Many thanks.


Yes, they do! I did that around 4 years ago.


----------



## kjl

Does anyone know the approximate cost in USD to replace all leather on an Alma PM?


----------



## addtocart

I had all of the vachetta replaced on my NF and it was $425 including next day shipping (my “home” store is out of state). I originally wanted to just do the straps but I’m so glad I did everything - it looks brand new! 
It was also shipped in a new dust bag and box, which was a nice surprise.


----------



## Svu9396

Anyone know the cost to replace the lining of a monogram speedy 30 (2005). I have huge ink stains on the inside of mine


----------



## karman

Here are some Pochette Grenelle repair prices in CAD$:

Replace hooks on shoulder straps - $76
Replace top handle - $150
Replace eyelets - $190
Replace front magnetic clasp - $150 (I asked about this in case the plastic logo chips or breaks)


----------



## jelly-baby

Replacement outer leather (handles and piping) and inside lining on a monogram Totally MM bag quoted at £800 (US$1050). 8-10 weeks.
(Photo for reference and not mine)


----------



## karman

jelly-baby said:


> Replacement outer leather (handles and piping) and inside lining on a monogram Totally MM bag quoted at £800 (US$1050). 8-10 weeks.
> (Photo for reference and not mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688022


Eeeek that's more than I paid for my preloved Damier Totally PM!
I guess canvas aside, you're basically getting your bag replaced & rebuilt...


----------



## CPA

bacmap said:


> Anybody know how much to change the leather and strap on Neverfull mm DE


I just got mind done $240,  took 6 weeks.  Came back very nice


----------



## jelly-baby

karman said:


> Eeeek that's more than I paid for my preloved Damier Totally PM!
> I guess canvas aside, you're basically getting your bag replaced & rebuilt...



Indeed! I didn’t get the repair done, I sold the bag on eBay!


----------



## bacmap

CPA said:


> I just got mind done $240,  took 6 weeks.  Came back very nice


Thanks CPA, it’s quite reasonable. I will contact them.


----------



## Frankie121

baninny said:


> Youre lucky they replaced the D ring that’s not attached to the tab! Mine just arrived. $120USD for the leather strap and tab replacement. Good as new!
> 
> They said it’s additional $60USD to have the D ring replaced. TBD on the cost to replace the zipper.




Hi! I’m looking to take my Pochette in to replace the tab and strap. The bag is in perfect condition so I would like to just freshen it up with new leather.. they only charged you 120 to do this???


----------



## baninny

Frankie121 said:


> Hi! I’m looking to take my Pochette in to replace the tab and strap. The bag is in perfect condition so I would like to just freshen it up with new leather.. they only charged you 120 to do this???


Hi - yes.


----------



## Frankie121

baninny said:


> Hi - yes.


That’s awesome! Going as soon as this quarantine is over! Lol. My bag is 18 years old and preloved. It’s in excellent condition but the strap and tab are dark and I’d love to start over lol thank you!


----------



## JazziMe

Hi does anyone know the cost of replacing the leather button snap on a Emily wallet in the UK please ??? 
Thanks


----------



## Naselle

Hello guys. Does anyone know how much LV takes to reglaze the pochette metis (black glazing)?


----------



## purply-sky

HI! Can someone tell me how much it is to re-glaze a zippy coin purse? Mine is almost 3 years old.

Thanks!


----------



## CollectionneurDeLuxe

Does anyone know the cost to fix the sticky lining in vintage pieces?


----------



## LVgirl_68

Hi all, hope everyone is keeping safe, it's been a long time since I have posted, sorry, life sometimes just gets away from you....
Anyway yesterday I noticed that the bottom of my old and very much loved Alma pm bag is coming apart.I think she is 25 years old (date code SD1925) so she's lived a long life but I am not ready to part with her, I am so heartbroken (yes I know, first world problems and much more important things going on in the world than my bag).I am wondering if she is repairable considering where she is coming apart, I will post pic's and if anyone has any advice , I'd be most appreciative .I did email LV but haven't heard back and considering we are not meant to be leaving the house unless essential  here in Australia, I really don't want to go instore and ask, otherwise I would. Thank you everyone and please stay safe.


----------



## fettfleck

Neverfull Touch up cost, Germany:
New strap (one side): 100€
Cinching strap (one side): 50€
Upper rim: 100€


----------



## jelly-baby

Frankie121 said:


> That’s awesome! Going as soon as this quarantine is over! Lol. My bag is 18 years old and preloved. It’s in excellent condition but the strap and tab are dark and I’d love to start over lol thank you!



You could post to store if you don’t want to wait. I have always posted my items for repair as I’m 50-ish miles from an LV store. You might get it repaired quicker while shopping is quieter.


----------



## wendymwk

Does anyone know how much would it cost for replacing all Vachetta on the speedy mini hl?


----------



## Eli23

Does anyone know how much roughly would it be to reglaze the round bag charm?


----------



## PittsburghLV

T


fettfleck said:


> Neverfull Touch up cost, Germany:
> New strap (one side): 100€
> Cinching strap (one side): 50€
> Upper rim: 100€


Those really aren't bad prices!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

i got a preloved watercolor speedy 35 but i need new handle and side tabs.  Price?  Also i am bit worried about side tab.  I really want to keep "made in France" on this.  Can i specify?  any suggestions?  TIA


----------



## fettfleck

PittsburghLV said:


> T
> 
> Those really aren't bad prices!



Totally, especially if you don't need touch up for everything. I am happy I did it, because now my NF can last another 10 years.


----------



## BagLady1983

Hi, does anyone know how much a replacement strap for the pochette accessoires costs? Thanks


----------



## DamierEbene

Reglazing of the 4key holder
100€ !!!!!  (it was only 140€)


----------



## st1322

Hello everyone! Does anyone know (if possible) how much it would be to change the lining of a cosmetic pouch? Thank you in advance


----------



## shle

Hello! Does anyone know how much is it to get the Felice pochette chain replaced?

I'm not sure if someone already answered this but thanks in advance!


----------



## CollectionneurDeLuxe

Monogram Marly GM sticky pocket replacements:
Outer zip pocket: $210 USD
Inner zip pocket: $180 USD


----------



## Sierralauren11

Has anyone ever been quoted or know the rough estimate to replace both straps on a cabas piazo. I just want to know what ballpark i'm looking at when the stores open for repairs again. Thank you in advance to anyone who may know.


----------



## perlefine

How much would it cost to change the handles on a speedy (germany or netherlands)


----------



## paula3boys

BagLady1983 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how much a replacement strap for the pochette accessoires costs? Thanks



It was $60 but unsure these days


----------



## Klaraaa

10 years ago I bought a Speedy 35 DE. It was my first designer bag and I used it constantly the first few years. The corners are now really worn. There is small holes and you can see the red lining. Any ideas if this can be repaired and how much it would be?


----------



## lovexchanel

wendymwk said:


> Does anyone know how much would it cost for replacing all Vachetta on the speedy mini hl?


450-500$ (including piping which is the most expensive part)


----------



## lovexchanel

BagLady1983 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how much a replacement strap for the pochette accessoires costs? Thanks


85-100$


----------



## Emsidee

Klaraaa said:


> 10 years ago I bought a Speedy 35 DE. It was my first designer bag and I used it constantly the first few years. The corners are now really worn. There is small holes and you can see the red lining. Any ideas if this can be repaired and how much it would be?


The canvas can’t be repaired by LV.


----------



## sydsunshine

In 2019 Jan, I was quoted SGD $110 to reglaze my zippy wallet in Singapore. 

What a rip-off!!


----------



## Kellyd

I found my receipt for replacing all the piping on my Monogram Speedy 30 from 2017.  It was $180.00 The Speedy was purchased new Nov. 2008.


----------



## janelled1

Oh wow! I’ve never thought about replacing the leather pieces on a purse to make it look new! Brilliant. Can this be done to a speedy 25 and the leather crossbody strap?


----------



## Nord_kawaii

Hi! I’m new here
I have a vintage bag, Eden mm is in good condition except for the clasp.
As you can see is turning silver, I would like to know if some of you has sent any bag to repair with this issue.


----------



## vodense

Hi! I have a preloved de Eva clutch which is pretty used. Canvas is still in great condition but the front metal plate, D-rings and zipper has chips and scratches and I'd like to get them replaced. Do any of you know the prices of these repairs?


----------



## bagnutt

addtocart said:


> I had all of the vachetta replaced on my NF and it was $425 including next day shipping (my “home” store is out of state). I originally wanted to just do the straps but I’m so glad I did everything - it looks brand new!
> It was also shipped in a new dust bag and box, which was a nice surprise.


That seems pretty reasonable. I have to take in my roses Neverfull, but have heard it might cost more for repair of limited edition items.


----------



## darikong

waterlily112 said:


> Hello! Does anyone know the price to replace the one or both straps of the palm spring mini? I just noticed one of my straps is missing a loop...Thanks!



hi - did you ever find out how much? I misplaced one of my straps and need one as well.


----------



## txina

How much does it cost to repair the clasp of a victorine wallet?


----------



## GLRlv

Hello, does anyone know what the price is to either replace the handles on a Montaigne MM or reglaze them?
Photo of the handles as they are now


----------



## chilluxury

vodense said:


> Hi! I have a preloved de Eva clutch which is pretty used. Canvas is still in great condition but the front metal plate, D-rings and zipper has chips and scratches and I'd like to get them replaced. Do any of you know the prices of these repairs?



I just sent out my preloved Eva Clutch for the zipper and piping to be repaired; they quoted me at $180! When I purchased this, the strap was still brand new, but the clutch itself was pretty well loved. I'm excited to see how it looks once I receive it.... in 14 weeks! Apparently, the lead time is 14 weeks, give or take how many bags need to be repaired and how many of their staff are coming in. I don't mind the wait though!


----------



## miknarth

GLRlv said:


> Hello, does anyone know what the price is to either replace the handles on a Montaigne MM or reglaze them?
> Photo of the handles as they are now
> 
> View attachment 4773769
> View attachment 4773770


Hi. I was just quoted $480 to replace both handles and chapes on a Montaigne GM. It will likely be a little less for MM. No idea how much it would be if you only reglazed though. They also quoted $60 to replace the side chapes so that it would be the same color as the handles and patina together. Hope that helps!


----------



## miknarth

Repairs quoted this week:

Insolite Wallet ($180 USD to completely reglaze all edges and fix one stitch)

Montsouris GM ($840 USD to change out and replace all exterior leather parts)

Montsouris MM ($780 USD to change out and replace all exterior leather parts)


----------



## Fally420

Has anybody an idea if the frayed stitch can be repaired easily or do I have to wait till it pays off to renew the handles?


----------



## izaku0608

Does anyone know if LV will be willing to replace d rings? Say for instance, the d rings on the pochettes or essential trunk? I own an essential trunk and detached and attached the chain quite a bit and noticing some major wear and scratches on the hardware.


----------



## maryg1

Changing leather pull and stitching in the leather tab on a DA speedy 30: 46 euro today


----------



## mychildsmom

Speedy 30 all outside vachetta replaced US $240.


----------



## mychildsmom

Work_For_Purse said:


> i got a preloved watercolor speedy 35 but i need new handle and side tabs.  Price?  Also i am bit worried about side tab.  I really want to keep "made in France" on this.  Can i specify?  any suggestions?  TIA


Mine came back with the “made in France” tag.


----------



## KristinSaysOK

@maryg1 and @mychildsmom Thank you both! I was wondering about both of these repairs. I need to replace the leather pull tab on my very vintage Mono Speedy 30 and am debating on whether to do just that or all the vachetta. Seems quite reasonable either way.

What was the turnaround time for you?

EDIT: I should add that I love the patina of my bag, I just worry that the contrasting tones would bother me.


----------



## maryg1

KristinSaysOK said:


> @maryg1 and @mychildsmom Thank you both! I was wondering about both of these repairs. I need to replace the leather pull tab on my very vintage Mono Speedy 30 and am debating on whether to do just that or all the vachetta. Seems quite reasonable either way.
> 
> What was the turnaround time for you?
> 
> EDIT: I should add that I love the patina of my bag, I just worry that the contrasting tones would bother me.


I left the bag for repair on May 24th, it was first supposed to be back on August 6th but finally was available to pick up on June 28th.
Pull tab could be replaced directly in the boutique but it was sent to Paris for re-stitching.
I was first quoted 50 euro for the repair, it was less expensive in the end.
If the leather in your bag is still in cood condition I wouldn’t change it, leather tab will darken anyway. You can save your money for a SLG instead


----------



## aprilww

mychildsmom said:


> Speedy 30 all outside vachetta replaced US $240.
> 
> View attachment 4777649


Thanks for sharing. This is a good price!


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

Does anyone know how much it costs to replace the “made in” pull tab on the Toiletry 19?

and would I be able to send out for repair as there’s no LV in my state?(I’m not the original owner, so I’m not sure if that’sdo-able??....)


----------



## KristinSaysOK

maryg1 said:


> I left the bag for repair on May 24th, it was first supposed to be back on August 6th but finally was available to pick up on June 28th.
> Pull tab could be replaced directly in the boutique but it was sent to Paris for re-stitching.
> I was first quoted 50 euro for the repair, it was less expensive in the end.
> If the leather in your bag is still in cood condition I wouldn’t change it, leather tab will darken anyway. You can save your money for a SLG instead


 
That's good advice


----------



## Luvshandbags

mychildsmom said:


> Speedy 30 all outside vachetta replaced US $240.
> 
> View attachment 4777649


Wow that amazing price! Does that include the piping? Or was it just the handles, chaps and tags? I was at Louis yesterday browsing and asked how much to replace all Vachetta on my speedy 25 ( I didn’t have it with me) and they said they thought it would cost $900 to repair. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## love2shop2

Luvshandbags said:


> Wow that amazing price! Does that include the piping? Or was it just the handles, chaps and tags? I was at Louis yesterday browsing and asked how much to replace all Vachetta on my speedy 25 ( I didn’t have it with me) and they said they thought it would cost $900 to repair. Let me know, thanks!



$900 to repair.. might as well buy a new one.  $240 seemed more reasonable.


----------



## sydsunshine

How are the Australian repair prices? Anyone has any experience?

Oceania and Asian prices seem ridiculous expensive compared to the US, probably because the closest factory is so far away


----------



## Kidclarke

This is something I did not need this morning.  Has anyone had this happen to their Twist Compact Wallet?
I hate that I have to send this in, it has a lot of sentimental value to me. I'm hoping the repair isn't too expensive too. 

I emailed them already about it, just hoping someone here has more info.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

mychildsmom said:


> Mine came back with the “made in France” tag.
> 
> View attachment 4777656



Oh that is great to know.  Did you replace the handles and all vachetta? How much did it cost for repair?  also, how long did it take?


----------



## Kidclarke

Has anyone brought their stuff in for repair during Covid...? I cannot get through to anyone on the phone. Can I just go to the store...?


----------



## miknarth

Kidclarke said:


> Has anyone brought their stuff in for repair during Covid...? I cannot get through to anyone on the phone. Can I just go to the store...?


Some stores were accepting repairs as of 3 weeks ago, but they recently decided to stop taking in items at the stores.  If you need a repair done, you can email Care Services for an estimate, and then arrange for the repair by mail.  They will send you a shipping label so you can ship your item to the repair center.  It takes longer to do it this way, as they usually don't respond to emails for a few days, and then you have to wait a few more days for a shipping label, and then of course, all the shipping time involved, but this seems to be the only way to do it at this time.  They are estimating 14 weeks for repairs right now.  Here is what Customer Service sent to me:

*SHIP YOUR REPAIR*
We apologize that we are currently not accepting repairs in our stores. However, our Care Services Team will be glad to provide you with all the necessary information for sending your item to Louis Vuitton for repair. We would be delighted to assist you with an assessment and provide you with the best advice and the related cost, if applicable, for the required repairs. Please contact us at usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com for assistance.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kidclarke

miknarth said:


> Some stores were accepting repairs as of 3 weeks ago, but they recently decided to stop taking in items at the stores.  If you need a repair done, you can email Care Services for an estimate, and then arrange for the repair by mail.  They will send you a shipping label so you can ship your item to the repair center.  It takes longer to do it this way, as they usually don't respond to emails for a few days, and then you have to wait a few more days for a shipping label, and then of course, all the shipping time involved, but this seems to be the only way to do it at this time.  They are estimating 14 weeks for repairs right now.  Here is what Customer Service sent to me:
> 
> *SHIP YOUR REPAIR*
> We apologize that we are currently not accepting repairs in our stores. However, our Care Services Team will be glad to provide you with all the necessary information for sending your item to Louis Vuitton for repair. We would be delighted to assist you with an assessment and provide you with the best advice and the related cost, if applicable, for the required repairs. Please contact us at usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com for assistance.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you so much!
I was so unsure of the process and wait times (especially now), this really helps. 
It put me at ease, thanks again!


----------



## miknarth

Kidclarke said:


> Thank you so much!
> I was so unsure of the process and wait times (especially now), this really helps.
> It put me at ease, thanks again!


Anytime!  I also sent in a few items for repair.  I figure now is as good a time as ever if wait time is more than 3 months since I'm not going anywhere with my bags anyway.


----------



## mychildsmom

Luvshandbags said:


> Wow that amazing price! Does that include the piping? Or was it just the handles, chaps and tags? I was at Louis yesterday browsing and asked how much to replace all Vachetta on my speedy 25 ( I didn’t have it with me) and they said they thought it would cost $900 to repair. Let me know, thanks!


Yes, all vachetta including piping! I just picked mine up then posted here. I was thrilled because I have a new bag!


----------



## mychildsmom

KristinSaysOK said:


> @maryg1 and @mychildsmom Thank you both! I was wondering about both of these repairs. I need to replace the leather pull tab on my very vintage Mono Speedy 30 and am debating on whether to do just that or all the vachetta. Seems quite reasonable either way.
> 
> What was the turnaround time for you?
> 
> EDIT: I should add that I love the patina of my bag, I just worry that the contrasting tones would bother me.


I was quoted 6-8 weeks. However, with the pandemic & store closing, I just picked it up recently when the store reopened.


----------



## mychildsmom

Work_For_Purse said:


> Oh that is great to know.  Did you replace the handles and all vachetta? How much did it cost for repair?  also, how long did it take?


Yes, handles and all vachetta were replaced, $240 total cost. 6-8 weeks.


----------



## MmeM124

mychildsmom said:


> Speedy 30 all outside vachetta replaced US $240.
> 
> View attachment 4777649


How old is your speedy? I need a new pull tab and I wonder if I should just replace it all. Mine is from 1989. I don’t know at what point cracks might form in the canvas so could be better sooner rather than later!


----------



## MmeM124

Kidclarke said:


> This is something I did not need this morning.  Has anyone had this happen to their Twist Compact Wallet?
> I hate that I have to send this in, it has a lot of sentimental value to me. I'm hoping the repair isn't too expensive too.
> 
> I emailed them already about it, just hoping someone here has more info.
> 
> View attachment 4782850


This is the kind of thing they might fix for free...especially if it’s not that old.


----------



## MmeM124

miknarth said:


> Some stores were accepting repairs as of 3 weeks ago, but they recently decided to stop taking in items at the stores.  If you need a repair done, you can email Care Services for an estimate, and then arrange for the repair by mail.  They will send you a shipping label so you can ship your item to the repair center.  It takes longer to do it this way, as they usually don't respond to emails for a few days, and then you have to wait a few more days for a shipping label, and then of course, all the shipping time involved, but this seems to be the only way to do it at this time.  They are estimating 14 weeks for repairs right now.  Here is what Customer Service sent to me:
> 
> *SHIP YOUR REPAIR*
> We apologize that we are currently not accepting repairs in our stores. However, our Care Services Team will be glad to provide you with all the necessary information for sending your item to Louis Vuitton for repair. We would be delighted to assist you with an assessment and provide you with the best advice and the related cost, if applicable, for the required repairs. Please contact us at usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com for assistance.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I waited in line for 45 min to get a repair done in store after my CA told me to come in for it and then was told they had stopped doing them that day in store! This is what I was told as well - ship it in for repair.


----------



## miknarth

MmeM124 said:


> I waited in line for 45 min to get a repair done in store after my CA told me to come in for it and then was told they had stopped doing them that day in store! This is what I was told as well - ship it in for repair.


Bummer! What a waste of time. Hopefully the mail-in process works for you. I just got another estimate and they are now saying 6-8 weeks for repairs, instead of the former 14 weeks. At least that is somewhat better news.


----------



## irishlas

I have a repair of a pochette accessoires that was logged in March 9, 2020 and I have no word yet when it will be done.  Just sharing for info’s sake.  I understand how the pandemic has unduly delayed everything.


----------



## Ptran524

Would anyone know how much a repair for a twinset/twice empreinte strap would be?


----------



## ilysukixD

I sent my bag for repair on 6.18, my status updated on 6.24 to repair in process but since then I haven’t heard any updates. I sent my second bag for repair on 07.02 and delivered on 07.08 but haven’t heard anything from this bag . The second bag status is still routing to care center. Is it true the repair center is closed again?


----------



## ilysukixD

irishlas said:


> I have a repair of a pochette accessoires that was logged in March 9, 2020 and I have no word yet when it will be done.  Just sharing for info’s sake.  I understand how the pandemic has unduly delayed everything.


Omg I’m a bit worried for my bag, it one bag that I recently send it repair in process and the other bag that was delivered is routing to repair center. My estimate complete date is 9.29


----------



## mychildsmom

MmeM124 said:


> How old is your speedy? I need a new pull tab and I wonder if I should just replace it all. Mine is from 1989. I don’t know at what point cracks might form in the canvas so could be better sooner rather than later!


Mine is 1992!


----------



## Bella_L

My zipper pull tab broke off the zipper  (I hope that makes sense). Anyone had this repaired before, price?


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Bella_L said:


> My zipper pull tab broke off the zipper  (I hope that makes sense). Anyone had this repaired before, price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790032



The last time I had a zipper repair, it was free.  Send an email to  usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com   with the picture you posted here and your receipt. Repair time is running 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Bella_L

SoCalGal2016 said:


> The last time I had a zipper repair, it was free.  Send an email to  usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com   with the picture you posted here and your receipt. Repair time is running 4 to 6 weeks.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kidclarke

Bummed about the price to change the clasp, hope it doesn’t break again. Approx. 8 week turnaround time as well.

Twist Wallet 
$120.00 to change clasp

Small Ring Agenda Cover
$90.00 to change binding + support (clasp)


----------



## paula3boys

Kidclarke said:


> Bummed about the price to change the clasp, hope it doesn’t break again. Approx. 8 week turnaround time as well.
> 
> Twist Wallet
> $120.00 to change clasp
> 
> Small Ring Agenda Cover
> $90.00 to change binding + support (clasp)


I can't recall the name, but there is a third party that sells these and they are easy to install yourself. I had done so with a preloved Agenda, but it has been awhile. I bet you can find the info in the Agenda club thread. I think they run about $35-40


----------



## Kidclarke

paula3boys said:


> I can't recall the name, but there is a third party that sells these and they are easy to install yourself. I had done so with a preloved Agenda, but it has been awhile. I bet you can find the info in the Agenda club thread. I think they run about $35-40


Ah thank you! I will definitely look into that. Not wanting to throw in $90 on the agenda so I am just fixing my wallet. $35-40 sounds much better. Lol.


----------



## sydsunshine

Bella_L said:


> My zipper pull tab broke off the zipper  (I hope that makes sense). Anyone had this repaired before, price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790032



That’s so shoddy. How old is your pochette


----------



## Bella_L

Wondermuffin said:


> That’s so shoddy. How old is your pochette


It’s the old model I believe it’s from 1998. The canvas is perfect no issues with it until this.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Mini HL all vachetta replaced $600.  Duomo Hobo strap replaced $240.00 USD.


----------



## chilluxury

chilluxury said:


> I just sent out my preloved Eva Clutch for the zipper and piping to be repaired; they quoted me at $180! When I purchased this, the strap was still brand new, but the clutch itself was pretty well loved. I'm excited to see how it looks once I receive it.... in 14 weeks! Apparently, the lead time is 14 weeks, give or take how many bags need to be repaired and how many of their staff are coming in. I don't mind the wait though!



Received my Eva Clutch so quickly, so much for that 14 week lead time!  

Here it is now: zipper pull is totally brand spanking new! The zipper was the most telling of the clutch being well loved by the owner. I'm very happy with the repair!

Also, my clutch is actually originally made in the U.S... so how funny that it was replaced with a "made in France" tag!

Before and after images below!


----------



## sratsey

chilluxury said:


> Received my Eva Clutch so quickly, so much for that 14 week lead time!
> 
> Here it is now: zipper pull is totally brand spanking new! The zipper was the most telling of the clutch being well loved by the owner. I'm very happy with the repair!
> 
> Also, my clutch is actually originally made in the U.S... so how funny that it was replaced with a "made in France" tag!
> 
> Before and after images below!
> 
> View attachment 4797883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797887


I'm so excited because I actually just mailed my pochette accessoires circa 2002 in to have the zip, tab and d-rings repaired.  The canvas still looks brand new despite being thrown around for 2 decades!   Yours looks beautiful! They gave me a 10 week lead time with an ETA of September.  I'd be so thrilled if it comes back earlier!!


----------



## chilluxury

sratsey said:


> I'm so excited because I actually just mailed my pochette accessoires circa 2002 in to have the zip, tab and d-rings repaired.  The canvas still looks brand new despite being thrown around for 2 decades!   Yours looks beautiful! They gave me a 10 week lead time with an ETA of September.  I'd be so thrilled if it comes back earlier!!



It might come sooner than you think! Excited to see how it looks!


----------



## Kidclarke

Are they doing things a bit different now with everything going on? On the letter it said "We will contact you as soon as we receive your product in our store." Their tracking said it was delivered a week ago and they haven't said anything. Or do they usually not contact until it is done? I'm just sitting here worrying myself.


----------



## rutabaga

SoCalGal2016 said:


> The last time I had a zipper repair, it was free.  Send an email to  usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com   with the picture you posted here and your receipt. Repair time is running 4 to 6 weeks.



Dumb question: if I'm not the original owner, will they still repair or replace it? I'm fine with paying for the service. I bought a pre-loved epi pochette and the zipper broke today while I was out running errands.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

i*bella said:


> Dumb question: if I'm not the original owner, will they still repair or replace it? I'm fine with paying for the service. I bought a pre-loved epi pochette and the zipper broke today while I was out running errands.



They replaced the zipper on my pre-owned Cabas Mezzo which I brought into the store (pre-covid) with no receipt for free.  Since they are not accepting items for repair at the store level, their on-line customer service asked me for the original receipt for my pre-owned wallet zipper replacement to approve the complimentary repair.  The reason may be that in-store they can authenticate the item, but to approve an on-line repair, they need a receipt from an LV store or department store that carries LV.

Hope this helped!


----------



## miknarth

i*bella said:


> Dumb question: if I'm not the original owner, will they still repair or replace it? I'm fine with paying for the service. I bought a pre-loved epi pochette and the zipper broke today while I was out running errands.


I've had several preloved items repaired, both in store and through virtual Customer Service, and they have never asked me for a receipt.  I think it's worth sending an email to Customer Service with photos of your item to see if they will repair for you, or ask you for additional info.  Good luck!


----------



## Cupcakes111

miknarth said:


> I've had several preloved items repaired, both in store and through virtual Customer Service, and they have never asked me for a receipt.  I think it's worth sending an email to Customer Service with photos of your item to see if they will repair for you, or ask you for additional info.  Good luck!


What items have you had repaired and how much did it cost for the repairs?


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

Does anyone have any experience of getting a pre date code bag repaired? I have a bag from before the 80s that has a lot of sentimental value to me. Obviously I do not have the receipt but it has been professionally authenticated (twice) as a vintage, pre date code bag. 

I called client services who were no help and said that I needed a receipt and when I explained the nature and age of the bag they said I would need to take it in for a full assessment.

Before I do this (as I will have to travel into my closest store) and I do not want it to be a wasted trip, I was wondering if anyone has had a very vintage, pre-datecode bag successfully repaired without a receipt. Thanks!


----------



## Kidclarke

i*bella said:


> Dumb question: if I'm not the original owner, will they still repair or replace it? I'm fine with paying for the service. I bought a pre-loved epi pochette and the zipper broke today while I was out running errands.


You just need to send them photos, I bought my wallet in the EU but they never asked for proof of purchase or anything when I inquired about repairing.


----------



## miknarth

Cupcakes111 said:


> What items have you had repaired and how much did it cost for the repairs?


You can search this thread for the costs of repairs. I think I’ve posted a few quotes I’ve received for items I ultimately didn’t repair too. I sent in a Montaigne GM and a Montsouris GM, both to have all the leather parts replaced. I think the Montaigne was around $450 and the Montsouris was around $700.


----------



## sratsey

Lctam said:


> Does anyone have any experience of getting a pre date code bag repaired? I have a bag from before the 80s that has a lot of sentimental value to me. Obviously I do not have the receipt but it has been professionally authenticated (twice) as a vintage, pre date code bag.
> 
> I called client services who were no help and said that I needed a receipt and when I explained the nature and age of the bag they said I would need to take it in for a full assessment.
> 
> Before I do this (as I will have to travel into my closest store) and I do not want it to be a wasted trip, I was wondering if anyone has had a very vintage, pre-datecode bag successfully repaired without a receipt. Thanks!


E-mail them through the website.  That's how I got my Pochette Accessoires repaired.  I basically said it was almost 20 years old and it had a lot of sentimental value. They requested photos (front, back, sides, bottom, inside) but never even asked for date code stamp or receipt.


----------



## Kidclarke

Update on my Twist Compact Wallet! 
Sent it out July 27th and received it back today! They didn’t tell me they received it and didn’t contact me about the repairs so I was a little bit worried. Then I get a notice that I’m getting something from UPS today and there it was! I’m so happy it is back safe and sound. I really appreciate they did not charge me too.


----------



## miknarth

Kidclarke said:


> Update on my Twist Compact Wallet!
> Sent it out July 27th and received it back today! They didn’t tell me they received it and didn’t contact me about the repairs so I was a little bit worried. Then I get a notice that I’m getting something from UPS today and there it was! I’m so happy it is back safe and sound. I really appreciate they did not charge me too.


Wow, super quick! And bonus that they did a complimentary repair for you. Yay!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Anyone have an epi noe vintage interior redone?


----------



## ManyMoons

Hi there! I have a question regarding repairs through usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com. I have a 2018 Pochette Métis Reverse purchased by me through my local LV store and the glazing separated from canvas on one side. There’s also a chemical stench that gets worse when the bag gets warm coming from glazing. I stopped wearing that bag altogether. Since repairs are not taken in I emailed the above email and got a response after about 3 weeks acknowledging my email and asking for photos. I emailed photos and there’s no response for 3 weeks again. I’m really not sure if they received images/if I’m in line for a repair or not.
Do I need to email them again? How long did it take you to go through the initial emailing phase before LV would actually allow you to ship the bag?

I was shopping at Saks today and decided to step into LV in Saks. I explained my issue and was quoted $165 I’ll need to pay for the repair as “2015 melting glazing issues on PM were resolved and my 2018 bag glazing issues are a result of my wear & tear”... My argument that the bag is known for the flap glazing issues were disregarded and he stood by it. He said “corporate would say the same”)) I never asked of or for “corporate”’s opinion LOL.
I asked for a manager to confirm and the lady was disinterested and again referred me to the email above.

Did you get charged for PM reglazing as original owners?


----------



## bagnutt

mychildsmom said:


> Speedy 30 all outside vachetta replaced US $240.
> 
> View attachment 4777649


That seems reasonable! Your bag looks gorgeous


----------



## bagnutt

BagLady1983 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how much a replacement strap for the pochette accessoires costs? Thanks


I paid $75 a couple of years ago. Purchased a vachetta strap and ebene strap. It’s probably close to $100 now with all the price increases.


----------



## PlatinumSerenity

Do they still fix zipper pulls for free for wallets and key cles?


----------



## bagnutt

PlatinumSerenity said:


> Do they still fix zipper pulls for free for wallets and key cles?


I think that used to be offered in store, but unfortunately, none of the boutiques are accepting anything in store for repairs. You have to contact usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com to describe the repair and attach photos.
I sent in a couple of requests about two weeks ago and am still waiting to hear back.
I thought I saw it mentioned here that they send you a shipping label. Can anyone confirm that shipping is free?


----------



## maryg1

How much do you think they will charge for changing vachetta handle and trim on a Palermo PM?


----------



## miknarth

bagnutt said:


> I think that used to be offered in store, but unfortunately, none of the boutiques are accepting anything in store for repairs. You have to contact usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com to describe the repair and attach photos.
> I sent in a couple of requests about two weeks ago and am still waiting to hear back.
> I thought I saw it mentioned here that they send you a shipping label. Can anyone confirm that shipping is free?


Yes, shipping is complimentary both ways. Once you get the quote and confirm you want to go forward with the repair, they send you a repair agreement, packing slip and label to send the item to them. You are responsible for the box and packaging. Once it’s there, the repair status can be found online in your account. It’s not great in terms of details but you at least know when your item arrives, when it’s being assessed and when it’s being repaired. They also give you an estimated completion date. Once it’s all done, they send it back to you free of charge.


----------



## meeh16

bagnutt said:


> I think that used to be offered in store, but unfortunately, none of the boutiques are accepting anything in store for repairs. You have to contact usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com to describe the repair and attach photos.
> I sent in a couple of requests about two weeks ago and am still waiting to hear back.
> I thought I saw it mentioned here that they send you a shipping label. Can anyone confirm that shipping is free?





miknarth said:


> Yes, shipping is complimentary both ways. Once you get the quote and confirm you want to go forward with the repair, they send you a repair agreement, packing slip and label to send the item to them. You are responsible for the box and packaging. Once it’s there, the repair status can be found online in your account. It’s not great in terms of details but you at least know when your item arrives, when it’s being assessed and when it’s being repaired. They also give you an estimated completion date. Once it’s all done, they send it back to you free of charge.



Thank you. I live in Italy. I'll bring it with me when I pick up my recto verso and see if they can take it.


----------



## bagnutt

Pochette Accessoires | new zipper, "made in" leather tab and attached D-ring $180 (+$60 for the D-ring on the other side)
Poche Toilette 26 | new zipper, "made in" leather tab, new interior lining $270 (I have the special edition Centenaire Damier from 1996)
Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse Roses LE | all new exterior vachetta $660


----------



## maryg1

meeh16 said:


> Thank you. I live in Italy. I'll bring it with me when I pick up my recto verso and see if they can take it.


Italy boutiques accept repairs, some can be done in store directly (changing leather tab), some have to be sent to Paris.
I got 2 bags repaired since May


----------



## meeh16

meeh16 said:


> Thank you. I live in Italy. I'll bring it with me when I pick up my recto verso and see if they can take it.



They took my zipped cardholder and advise that they will let me know the cost within a week


----------



## meeh16

maryg1 said:


> Italy boutiques accept repairs, some can be done in store directly (changing leather tab), some have to be sent to Paris.
> I got 2 bags repaired since May



yes, they took my item and awaiting for quote on how much it will cost


----------



## evelyn_132

Would they be able to repair or replace my key chain attached to my key pouch?


----------



## betseylover

In Canada
Went to Hotel Vancouver to send my Neverfull GM to be refurbished. $530 quote for all outside leather.
Speedy leather slider, 38.


----------



## XoDena

mychildsmom said:


> Yes, all vachetta including piping! I just picked mine up then posted here. I was thrilled because I have a new bag!


 Are you based in the US? 240$ for all vachetta and the piping seems very cheap. I was just at the Vuitton store picking up something I ordered and I asked l one of the SAs if they had a estimate how much new handles/chaos and pull tabs would be for my Speedy 30 and I was told around $500


----------



## Bags_4_life

yes, this is usually a free and quick repair.



evelyn_132 said:


> Would they be able to repair or replace my key chain attached to my key pouch?
> 
> View attachment 4837683


----------



## evelyn_132

Yup, it is FOC after enquired via my SA. But it will take 12 weeks.


----------



## evelyn_132

[QUOTE="Bags_4_life, post: 34032742, member: 419170"[/QUOTE]

yes, this is usually a free and quick repair.


----------



## evelyn_132

Bags_4_life said:


> yes, this is usually a free and quick repair.



Yup, it is FOC after enquired via my SA. But it will take 12 weeks.


----------



## meeh16

meeh16 said:


> Thank you. I live in Italy. I'll bring it with me when I pick up my recto verso and see if they can take it.



They took my piece and told me that they’ll get a quote before shipping it to France.

I received a phone call a week after saying it will cost me €50 to get the keyholder mechanic change.

I told them to go ahead so it is now a matter of the waiting game


----------



## Kavarolle27

ilysukixD said:


> I sent my bag for repair on 6.18, my status updated on 6.24 to repair in process but since then I haven’t heard any updates. I sent my second bag for repair on 07.02 and delivered on 07.08 but haven’t heard anything from this bag . The second bag status is still routing to care center. Is it true the repair center is closed again?


Hey There,
I just got my info to ship.  It is being sent to Canada for the repair


----------



## Moii

For those interested, I was quoted CAD$900 +tax to replace all leather on my Batignolles Horizontal.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

bagnutt said:


> I think that used to be offered in store, but unfortunately, none of the boutiques are accepting anything in store for repairs. You have to contact usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com to describe the repair and attach photos.
> I sent in a couple of requests about two weeks ago and am still waiting to hear back.
> I thought I saw it mentioned here that they send you a shipping label. Can anyone confirm that shipping is free?



I sent my wallet in on August 6 and received an email on September 12 that they are in the "final stages" of repairing the zipper pull on my wallet.  Seriously, how long does it take to cut off a zipper pull and use pliers to put a new one on???  

Edit:  Yes, a shipping label was provided by LV free of charge.


----------



## ilysukixD

Kavarolle27 said:


> Hey There,
> I just got my info to ship.  It is being sent to Canada for the repair


I contacted my SA and said they still need additonal 6-8 weeks! But I’m happy that they are repairing my neo noe for free!


----------



## maryg1

I got my Vachetta Speedy yesterday, it took 3 months to have the inside pocket replaced, it had torn badly.
It took so long to get a quotation because the original material isn’t available anymore and they searched a similar replacement.
At the end, I got the standard brown canvas which I love because it is resistant and makes a great contrast with the beige interior of the vachetta speedy. My local boutique also replaced the vachetta leather tab.
I was quoted approx 170 €, at the end Paris decided I only had to pay 42 €.


----------



## Bags_4_life

maryg1 said:


> I got my Vachetta Speedy yesterday, it took 3 months to have the inside pocket replaced, it had torn badly.
> It took so long to get a quotation because the original material isn’t available anymore and they searched a similar replacement.
> At the end, I got the standard brown canvas which I love because it is resistant and makes a great contrast with the beige interior of the vachetta speedy. My local boutique also replaced the vachetta leather tab.
> I was quoted approx 170 €, at the end Paris decided I only had to pay 42 €.


A shame you had to wait so long, but what a great price! Do you have any pictures, particularly a before and after? I love seeing vvn bags.


----------



## maryg1

Bags_4_life said:


> A shame you had to wait so long, but what a great price! Do you have any pictures, particularly a before and after? I love seeing vvn bags.


First pic is the one my SA received from Paris, artisans asked my approval before repair. You can see the torn pocket inside.
Love this bag to death, it has flaws but it is so much suitable to me and my style!


----------



## BULL

Such a legendary piece. And a nice repair


----------



## Bags_4_life

I love that it’s a mix of old and new with the repair, new pocket style, new zipper pull. It’s so tanned, it looks like a much loved bag with many stories to tell after lots of adventures. Ready for many more now!


----------



## purply-sky

I live in Canada and I brought my zippy coin purse in store to see how much it will cost to reglaze the wallet. The SA quoted me $150 for the reglazing. 
I thought it was pretty expensive considering it’s a small wallet. The SA advised me not to repair it because my wallet is still in good condition and it wasn’t worth repairing so I didn’t send it in for repair. Just curious, did anyone get any reglazing done lately? If so, how much was it?


----------



## prettynumber719

For those interested, I was quoted $120 to replace the gold plate on my favorite mm.


----------



## vastare

OMG, I just received my 2018 Pochette Metis from reglazing and LV has done such a beautiful job for free, I am blown away. The glazing is beautiful they replaced top handle and gave a brand new strap. My bag looks brand New. So happy! Its worth to invest in something you know the brand Stands by.


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyone still waiting for their repair? I sent my bags in around June and it’s been 4 months and haven’t got an estimate time when would it be complete. Im sure repair is way backlogged.


----------



## Bagsbagsbags212

I’m getting my preloved pochette accessoires repaired. It took about a week for a response, they quoted $60 for a new strap and $60 for a new zipper tab (not clear if they’ll replace the zipper as well), 6-8 weeks lead time. I got a free shipping label from them. No proof of purchase required.
I asked if I could opt for the new, longer pochette strap for an extra fee, but unfortunately not possible. To Etsy!


----------



## beautycase

Anyone knows what a bandouliere strap for a speedy 25 DA costs?


----------



## meeh16

beautycase said:


> Anyone knows what a bandouliere strap for a speedy 25 DA costs?



I paid €200 back in 2018


----------



## KathyN115

Brought my preloved old style Petite Noe in for leather change. (US)

entire leather change ~$750ish
top rim $60
side leather chap $60 each side
strap $240
string $60

Quoted 10 weeks but she said likely will be sooner.

My strap and bottom were in decent shape so just getting the top and sides done now, for $180 which I think is reasonable. Will have to find a way to darken the Vachetta to match the rest.


----------



## beautycase

meeh16 said:


> I paid €200 back in 2018


Thank you! I’ve asked my SA she told me it’s 230€ currently.


----------



## Loriad

I visited a store today (US) to get a quote for changing the exterior vachetta on m y neverfull PM. She quoted me $600, which seems higher than some of the quotes I see here?


----------



## Efenig91

Hello everyone! I recently put in an inquiry to get my KeepAll 50 Bandoulière repaired and wanted to share my experience with everyone and allow others to share their Louis Vuitton repair experiences! So far, I’ve been more than satisfied. Long story short, the leather on the chapes is old and while using the bandoulière, the ring RIPPED through one of the chapes on the bag! I emailed them and within a week and a half, they emailed me back stating they upon inspecting the images they are able to repair my bag and stated they would replace both chapes as well as change the handles for new ones. The email also included packing instructions, a shipping label, packing list, and a summary and estimate of the repair costs. They stated I would get a call or email when the bag arrived and would contact me in 6-8 weeks for payment. The 6-8 weeks is the estimated time for the repairs. The cost also was not as alarming as I expected which also was a big relief as I need to send my Gucci sneakers in for cleaning. Also one thing to note- you will have to sign for your item when it has come back- if you do it by mail like I did. They also stated they would be providing a new felt cover for your item when they return it to you.  *please excuse my thumb nail, it got smashed in a car door*


----------



## Loriad

Efenig91 said:


> Hello everyone! I recently put in an inquiry to get my KeepAll 50 Bandoulière repaired and wanted to share my experience with everyone and allow others to share their Louis Vuitton repair experiences! So far, I’ve been more than satisfied. Long story short, the leather on the chapes is old and while using the bandoulière, the ring RIPPED through one of the chapes on the bag! I emailed them and within a week and a half, they emailed me back stating they upon inspecting the images they are able to repair my bag and stated they would replace both chapes as well as change the handles for new ones. The email also included packing instructions, a shipping label, packing list, and a summary and estimate of the repair costs. They stated I would get a call or email when the bag arrived and would contact me in 6-8 weeks for payment. The 6-8 weeks is the estimated time for the repairs. The cost also was not as alarming as I expected which also was a big relief as I need to send my Gucci sneakers in for cleaning. Also one thing to note- you will have to sign for your item when it has come back- if you do it by mail like I did. They also stated they would be providing a new felt cover for your item when they return it to you.  *please excuse my thumb nail, it got smashed in a car door*
> 
> View attachment 4883162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883166


Do you mind sharing the cost? I posted on another thread that I went to the store to get an estimate on vachetta replacement for my neverfull pm and it was $600, which I thought was higher than I had seen recently for an mm on you tube.


----------



## Efenig91

Loriad said:


> Do you mind sharing the cost? I posted on another thread that I went to the store to get an estimate on vachetta replacement for my neverfull pm and it was $600, which I thought was higher than I had seen recently for an mm on you tube.


So when I sent my inquiry, they stated the estimated price for the repairs (1 embossed chape, 1 chape, and change 2 handles) was $360.00 USD. I won’t know the finally cost until the repair is complete. But $600 seems awfully high. Did you go to a store or email customer care?


----------



## Loriad

Efenig91 said:


> So when I sent my inquiry, they stated the estimated price for the repairs (1 embossed chape, 1 chape, and change 2 handles) was $360.00 USD. I won’t know the finally cost until the repair is complete. But $600 seems awfully high. Did you go to a store or email customer care?


I went to the store. I just watched a you tube video and she had an her exterior vachetta changed for $360.  That's why I didn't do it when she said $600!  I think i will try to email customer service like you did and see what the response is! Thank u!


----------



## KathyN115

I just brought my vintage Petite Noe in for repair last week. Full leather revision would have been $750ish. It was $240 for the handle, $60 for the top trim, $60 for each chap. Since my handle and bottom were in good condition I just chose the top and the two chaps. Will have to figure out how to make the Vachetta match a little better. $600 for the Neverfull seems very high as there is a lot more leather on the petite noe and that was quoted not much more. HTH!

oh, I was quoted about 10 weeks but my SA said it would prob be less than that.


----------



## Loriad

KathyN115 said:


> I just brought my vintage Petite Noe in for repair last week. Full leather revision would have been $750ish. It was $240 for the handle, $60 for the top trim, $60 for each chap. Since my handle and bottom were in good condition I just chose the top and the two chaps. Will have to figure out how to make the Vachetta match a little better. $600 for the Neverfull seems very high as there is a lot more leather on the petite noe and that was quoted not much more. HTH!
> 
> oh, I was quoted about 10 weeks but my SA said it would prob be less than that.


Thank you!


----------



## betseylover

I just had my Neverfull GM outside vachetta done in Canada.
They replaced the trim, both handles and both cinches on the side. Cost was $589 before taxes.


----------



## betseylover

Loriad said:


> I visited a store today (US) to get a quote for changing the exterior vachetta on m y neverfull PM. She quoted me $600, which seems higher than some of the quotes I see here?


I didn’t see your post and coincidentally, I just posted about the outside vachetta replacement. I paid $589 before taxes, and that’s in CDN dollars.


----------



## Loriad

betseylover said:


> I didn’t see your post and coincidentally, I just posted about the outside vachetta replacement. I paid $589 before taxes, and that’s in CDN dollars.


Thank you! That translates to about $452 US. I thought I was quoted a little too high. I appreciate your post! I am still waiting for a response to an email to LV repairs. I assume you're happy with the work?


----------



## betseylover

Loriad said:


> Thank you! That translates to about $452 US. I thought I was quoted a little too high. I appreciate your post! I am still waiting for a response to an email to LV repairs. I assume you're happy with the work?


Hi! Yes, I’m very happy with the repair. It looks like a brand new bag! I’ve had it since 2007, so by the time I took it in, it needed work! One of the side straps had torn off and I must have glued it back together a dozen times before I decided to finally get it all replaced.


----------



## Loriad

betseylover said:


> Hi! Yes, I’m very happy with the repair. It looks like a brand new bag! I’ve had it since 2007, so by the time I took it in, it needed work! One of the side straps had torn off and I must have glued it back together a dozen times before I decided to finally get it all replaced.


I'm so happy to hear it! I will be contacting them again shortly. I have had mine since early 2008 so I'm looking forward to it looking like a new bag! Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## chandra920

About 3 months ago, I sent an inquiry about some potential repairs on a bag. After 3 weeks, they replied and said I would have to send it in for further assessment, so I did so.  Now it’s been two months and the repair status says “in process”.  It used to have a completion date but now just says in process.  No communication about what could be fixed or the potential cost.  Has anyone else had that experience?  Part of my inquiry was about what appears to be a tear in the canvas where a strap attaches, so I’m pretty surprised they accepted in for repair with no explanation about what could/would be done.  Now I just kind of want it back.  

On another note, I sent it to them, well wrapped, in a diaper box.  I thought it would attract less attention for theft or damage.  I’m sure they thought that was ridiculous.


----------



## daisy913

chandra920 said:


> About 3 months ago, I sent an inquiry about some potential repairs on a bag. After 3 weeks, they replied and said I would have to send it in for further assessment, so I did so.  Now it’s been two months and the repair status says “in process”.  It used to have a completion date but now just says in process.  No communication about what could be fixed or the potential cost.  Has anyone else had that experience?  Part of my inquiry was about what appears to be a tear in the canvas where a strap attaches, so I’m pretty surprised they accepted in for repair with no explanation about what could/would be done.  Now I just kind of want it back.
> 
> On another note, I sent it to them, well wrapped, in a diaper box.  I thought it would attract less attention for theft or damage.  I’m sure they thought that was ridiculous.


I would call corporate and ask they get in touch with repairs on your behalf. I live in the US, and when my bag was finished with repairs, it was sent back to me without an email from LV, and with no change on the repair status. I only knew my repair was arriving because UPS sent me an email saying I had a package from aftersales care. I know one other person on this site had the same thing happen, no repair update, bag was shipped without contacting them, and they weren't able to sign for it. 

My bag was a complimentary repair (<6 months purchase). I remember reading somewhere though that lv said they would contact you 1-2 weeks after shipping your item out to collect payment. It's weird they didn't quote you before you shipped your bag out though.


----------



## Efenig91

I agree 100% with daisy913, get ahold of corporate and see what’s going on. That’s the first I’ve read of someone experiencing that. I’m getting nervous it’s going to take a long time but I’m also not surprised because of COVID.


chandra920 said:


> About 3 months ago, I sent an inquiry about some potential repairs on a bag. After 3 weeks, they replied and said I would have to send it in for further assessment, so I did so.  Now it’s been two months and the repair status says “in process”.  It used to have a completion date but now just says in process.  No communication about what could be fixed or the potential cost.  Has anyone else had that experience?  Part of my inquiry was about what appears to be a tear in the canvas where a strap attaches, so I’m pretty surprised they accepted in for repair with no explanation about what could/would be done.  Now I just kind of want it back.
> 
> On another note, I sent it to them, well wrapped, in a diaper box.  I thought it would attract less attention for theft or damage.  I’m sure they thought that was ridiculous.


----------



## Efenig91

Here’s a quick update: I spoke with Customer Care through iMessage and this was the response I received: I was originally told 6-8 weeks but it’s now possibly looking like 8-10 weeks. I’m assuming the repair being in progress means it’s being fixed or is soon to be fixed?


----------



## lv_katie

daisy913 said:


> I would call corporate and ask they get in touch with repairs on your behalf. I live in the US, and when my bag was finished with repairs, it was sent back to me without an email from LV, and with no change on the repair status. I only knew my repair was arriving because UPS sent me an email saying I had a package from aftersales care. I know one other person on this site had the same thing happen, no repair update, bag was shipped without contacting them, and they weren't able to sign for it.
> 
> My bag was a complimentary repair (<6 months purchase). I remember reading somewhere though that lv said they would contact you 1-2 weeks after shipping your item out to collect payment. It's weird they didn't quote you before you shipped your bag out though.


This happened to me too - no status update on site but my repaired wallet was shipped back to me


----------



## Tomsmom

I had a very good repair experience. The leather on the side where you keep bills on my Clemence wallet had split. So I brought it to the boutique inside Neiman Marcus and the SA said they would send it out for repair. They did the repair and did not charge me anything. I had the wallet just over a year.


----------



## chandra920

I took your advice and reached out via the online chat.  They let me know the repair is almost done.  It’s listed as a complimentary repair to the handles.  I have a feeling they could not repair the issue I was more concerned with, which was some minor tearing at the strap connection.  I wish they had communicated any of this to me.  That said, at least it sounds like I’m not out any money and will receive my bag soon!


----------



## chandra920

Lest anyone be concerned, this bag is over 5 years old, so I think the strap issue is wear and tear, not a true defect (and it’s very minor and I’m very OCD).    
I know the handles came from an era of sticky glazing (even though I never had a real issue with it) so I bet they repaired them because it’s a common issue with the bag (a 2015 retiro).  



chandra920 said:


> I took your advice and reached out via the online chat.  They let me know the repair is almost done.  It’s listed as a complimentary repair to the handles.  I have a feeling they could not repair the issue I was more concerned with, which was some minor tearing at the strap connection.  I wish they had communicated any of this to me.  That said, at least it sounds like I’m not out any money and will receive my bag soon!


----------



## Efenig91

chandra920 said:


> I took your advice and reached out via the online chat.  They let me know the repair is almost done.  It’s listed as a complimentary repair to the handles.  I have a feeling they could not repair the issue I was more concerned with, which was some minor tearing at the strap connection.  I wish they had communicated any of this to me.  That said, at least it sounds like I’m not out any money and will receive my bag soon!


Do you have a picture of the tearing on the strap connection? That’s awesome the repair is going to be complimentary though! Also, how long have they had your item for?


----------



## Efenig91

Another update: Louis Vuitton contacted me directly today and told me that the piping would also need replaced due to the fact it connects with the chapes for the shoulder strap. They also said they recommend getting ALL of the vachetta replaced for an even patina. The new cost is now $720! I got sticker shocked at first but ended up agreeing to follow through with the advisors advice.


----------



## Loriad

I sent in my old model Sarah wallet on October 16th, thru my SA. it needed to be "revarnished" and also have some stitching repaired. This wallet was purchased in February 2008, so it's been well used. I just received a call that it is in! That was unexpectedly fast!


----------



## chandra920

I got my bag back today!  The funny thing is, it didn’t come with any indication as to what had been done.  I do believe they replaced the handles because they feel really stiff.  I don’t think they addressed what I was concerned about with the strap connection, but it was minor.   I wish they had asked me before replacing the handles.  What a strange experience.


----------



## Efenig91

chandra920 said:


> I got my bag back today!  The funny thing is, it didn’t come with any indication as to what had been done.  I do believe they replaced the handles because they feel really stiff.  I don’t think they addressed what I was concerned about with the strap connection, but it was minor.   I wish they had asked me before replacing the handles.  What a strange experience.


Very odd they didn’t contact you to ask about replacing the handles. LV contacted me to get permission to follow through with my repairs because they have to do the piping with the chaps (apparently the piping connects with the should strap chapes on my KeepAll) Louis Vuitton sent (with the shipping label etc) a itemized list of what repairs were going to be done- see attached. I would suggest getting in contact and seeing what if they can provide you with a list of the ALL repairs that were done during the bags visit with them.


----------



## melovepurse

i recently sent my palm springs infrarouge mini backpack in to lv to get the zipper repaired. they told me it would cost $120 but they sent it back to me fixed and did not bill me at all. my zipper had ripped out from the lining and they fixed it nicely. So I'm not sure if they're going to bill me or if its just a free repair...


----------



## Loriad

Got my Sarah wallet back today. It's good as new!  Very happy with the reglazing and restitching. It cost me $240 but it's cheaper than a new wallet and this one is sentimental. Came with a new dustbag and box, wrapped with a ribbon. All in all, a great experience. Took just shy of a month.


----------



## truonglop98

I just got this from reseller, but I found a deep scratch on the canvas. Can this be fixed at all? If yes, then recommend some placed to get it done pls! TYA


----------



## JJbear

truonglop98 said:


> I just got this from reseller, but I found a deep scratch on the canvas. Can this be fixed at all? If yes, then recommend some placed to get it done pls! TYA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907469



As far as I know, LV will never repair cracked canvas. There’s really nothing they can do for it unfortunately.


----------



## truonglop98

JJbear said:


> As far as I know, LV will never repair cracked canvas. There’s really nothing they can do for it unfortunately.


Yep, I totally got that. Just one to know if this can be fixed somewhere else. So I can this lovely piece. Just got them for good price, but I don’t know if the cracked worth the money.


----------



## vxtee

Has anyone got their bag back from a repair and the bag was not returned back in its original condition? Brought my palm springs mini in prestine condition to receive it back squished and canvas crease. They didnt even return back my original dust bag and got a huge drawstring dust bag


----------



## Deeky

I recently took in a keepall (bought in 2018) for repairs as the glazing had melted off the handles and shoulder strap and the entire thing was sticky.

The quote was US$470 (I'm in asia) to replace the strap + handles, but LV agreed to waive the charges, no questions asked. 6-8 weeks turnaround. Quite happy with their service tbh, I was expecting to be charged since the bag was purchased 2 years ago.


----------



## KathyN115

truonglop98 said:


> I just got this from reseller, but I found a deep scratch on the canvas. Can this be fixed at all? If yes, then recommend some placed to get it done pls! TYA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907469



There is a YouTube channel where a cobbler does a lot of repairs on LV bags. Bedos Leather Works. I have no affiliation but have seen him work magic on some rough looking bags. There is an email on his page you can request pricing on repairs. If I ever have a bag LV won’t repair I would def trust him based on the videos I have seen.


----------



## KathyN115

I had brought a vintage Petite Noe I bought on eBay in for leather change. The bottom was in decent shape and I am sure I would stain it immediately so I just had them do the top and sides. It was $180 and I was quoted about 10 weeks but it came in about 4 weeks and looks great! Very happy with the service and the workmanship.

ETA When the leather was changed the new leather is stamped Made in France on the side. There is no date code however, since it was below the D-ring and that part was changed. I thought this had been a question I read a while ago so just wanted to share.


----------



## Loriad

KathyN115 said:


> I had brought a vintage Petite Noe I bought on eBay in for leather change. The bottom was in decent shape and I am sure I would stain it immediately so I just had them do the top and sides. It was $180 and I was quoted about 10 weeks but it came in about 4 weeks and looks great! Very happy with the service and the workmanship.
> 
> ETA When the leather was changed the new leather is stamped Made in France on the side. There is no date code however, since it was below the D-ring and that part was changed. I thought this had been a question I read a while ago so just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4908751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908752


Beautiful!


----------



## KathyN115

Loriad said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! It is so pristine I am trying to let it sit in the sun a few days before taking it out . I bought it on eBay for about $300, then about $200 for repairs and a new drawstring. I have a light vachetta strap from my Speedyb and also have a monogram strap to use. The original strap has a nice honey patina so I need to wait too use it. But a new looking bag for about $500 but with nice thick canvas!


----------



## Loriad

KathyN115 said:


> Thank you! It is so pristine I am trying to let it sit in the sun a few days before taking it out . I bought it on eBay for about $300, then about $200 for repairs and a new drawstring. I have a light vachetta strap from my Speedyb and also have a monogram strap to use. The original strap has a nice honey patina so I need to wait too use it. But a new looking bag for about $500 but with nice thick canvas!


You can't beat the vintage canvas!


----------



## ilysukixD

$300 for petit noe is a great deal and $180 for the repair is a steal!!! I’m planning to get one on eBay and have LV repair it too! Also after your payment for the repair how long did it took to get your tracking numbers? I paid for my repair for another bag the other day but didn’t get a tracking number and I called CS and they said it was delivered which is confusing.


KathyN115 said:


> I had brought a vintage Petite Noe I bought on eBay in for leather change. The bottom was in decent shape and I am sure I would stain it immediately so I just had them do the top and sides. It was $180 and I was quoted about 10 weeks but it came in about 4 weeks and looks great! Very happy with the service and the workmanship.
> 
> ETA When the leather was changed the new leather is stamped Made in France on the side. There is no date code however, since it was below the D-ring and that part was changed. I thought this had been a question I read a while ago so just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4908751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908752


----------



## Goddessa

Hi, does anybody know the costs for repairing (Changing)the Emilie Button?


----------



## beautycase

Goddessa said:


> Hi, does anybody know the costs for repairing (Changing)the Emilie Button?


I forgot how much exactly it was but I think about 50€ ?


----------



## beautycase

Does anyone know what costs to get an lv empreinte bag repaired ? There is a small scratch and i really would like to get it repaired!


----------



## Efenig91

So, my repair is finally complete and I was emailed an invoice... needless to say my jaw dropped when I got the invoice. MUCH higher than I expected, it almost would’ve been worth it to get a whole new bag. I also found it concerning that they said on my invoice I have a Keepall 55, not a 50 as I had indicated. They said after payment, I will ship the bag 5-7 days after payment is received.


----------



## Loriad

Efenig91 said:


> So, my repair is finally complete and I was emailed an invoice... needless to say my jaw dropped when I got the invoice. MUCH higher than I expected, it almost would’ve been worth it to get a whole new bag. I also found it concerning that they said on my invoice I have a Keepall 55, not a 50 as I had indicated. They said after payment, I will ship the bag 5-7 days after payment is received.


I've been working with the repair section via email. Don't they send u a quote and then a contract? Now I'm concerned! It's not really right to give a quote, a contract, receive the piece and then change the price without asking u first? Thanks for the warning! I'm going to check into all of this before shipping my bag to them!


----------



## Efenig91

Loriad said:


> I've been working with the repair section via email. Don't they send u a quote and then a contract? Now I'm concerned! It's not really right to give a quote, a contract, receive the piece and then change the price without asking u first? Thanks for the warning! I'm going to check into all of this before shipping my bag to them!


So, when I initially sent it in, I had chosen to get the handles and chapes that anchor the shoulder straps replace and I was quoted at $360 USD which I said fine. They called about a month ago and stated that the piping would get destroyed replacing the chapes and asked if I wanted to still continue with the repair and the new cost would be $720 USD, double what I was quoted at initially but I figured why not and said yes. So technically they did call and ask and told me the new price but still very shocking. I also love this bag with my life so I’ve been very persistent on calling and checking on it. The only concern I have is they labeled it as a 55 on the invoice and not a 50- which is the correct model number.


----------



## Efenig91

Efenig91 said:


> So, when I initially sent it in, I had chosen to get the handles and chapes that anchor the shoulder straps replace and I was quoted at $360 USD which I said fine. They called about a month ago and stated that the piping would get destroyed replacing the chapes and asked if I wanted to still continue with the repair and the new cost would be $720 USD, double what I was quoted at initially but I figured why not and said yes. So technically they did call and ask and told me the new price but still very shocking. I also love this bag with my life so I’ve been very persistent on calling and checking on it. The only concern I have is they labeled it as a 55 on the invoice and not a 50- which is the correct model number.





Loriad said:


> I've been working with the repair section via email. Don't they send u a quote and then a contract? Now I'm concerned! It's not really right to give a quote, a contract, receive the piece and then change the price without asking u first? Thanks for the warning! I'm going to check into all of this before shipping my bag to them!


I would suggest maybe calling 2 weeks after shipping the item and asking for an updated quote. You shouldn’t have anything to worry about as long as they don’t see other issues or obstacles to repairing your piece.


----------



## Loriad

Efenig91 said:


> I would suggest maybe calling 2 weeks after shipping the item and asking for an updated quote. You shouldn’t have anything to worry about as long as they don’t see other issues or obstacles to repairing your piece.


That is very shocking! I can imagine your surprise! I will definitely do that and I thank you for your post and the information! I hope the bag looks beautiful!


----------



## NoahVasq

Does anyone have any experience with a repair on a vintage Sac Plat, infamous for the sticky lining. Ha! I'd ideally like to change the lining, chapes and and handles. A whole refresh, especially now considering the Petit Sac plat is in style. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Lovingpurseslala

This is was my quote to get a repair/replacement for my vintage bucket (between mini and reg size) pochette accessories if anyone is interested. Debating if I should do it because the repair is literally more than what I got it for, but this is a rare piece and would love to get it renewed.


----------



## Efenig91

Exciting news! My KeepAll Bandouliere is all finished and now I’m just waiting for shipment ❤️. While on the phone for payment, I inquired about a new shoulder strap as my current one is cracking and will have a much deeper patina than the vachetta on the bag itself. I was quoted at $240 USD for a strap replacement (wasn’t as bad as I was expecting) so I am gonna follow through with that in a week or so. 

But there is one concern I have, the SA on the phone (as well as my invoice) it list my item as a 55 bandouliere, not a 50 as stamped on the chapes... could there be a possibility it was mis-stamped upon manufacturing? She also told me that the 55 and up only had a detachable strap... I’m so nervous to get it back and it be mis-stamped the wrong size. She said they normally correct that kind of thing...

Also, I know they return repairs in a new dust bag but do they also include the storage box?


----------



## Efenig91

Lovingpurseslala said:


> This is was my quote to get a repair/replacement for my vintage bucket (between mini and reg size) pochette accessories if anyone is interested. Debating if I should do it because the repair is literally more than what I got it for, but this is a rare piece and would love to get it renewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937186


I’m curious to see if they can replace D-Rings without having to take apart connecting leather pieces or if they are able to loop it through and close it?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

wendymwk said:


> Does anyone know how much would it cost for replacing all Vachetta on the speedy mini hl?


Did anyone answer this? Just under $500 USD.


----------



## vdlomas

does anyone know the cost to replace all the leather on a delightful mm?


----------



## jsndlcrz

My Mom has a vintage *Alma PM from 1998*. The handle broke from over packing and she even spilled a water bottle inside the bag. On December 5, 2020, we took the bag to the Louis Vuitton repair store (3rd floor) at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa to get all the outside leather replaced. Since it was a vintage bag with a slightly different design from the newer Alma’s, we were quoted $720 to replace all outside leather, $30 for a new lock and key, and it’s free to replace the zipper pulls. It would take up to 6 weeks for the repair. 

On January 6, 2021, our SA texted me that the Alma was ready for pick up and they were only going to charge us *$660 for all the outside leather and $30 for a new lock and key*. My mom is happy with the results. I had to remind and warn my mom about liquids and new vachetta leather and to be careful not to put so much weight inside.

Enjoy the pictures! I know y’all love a restoration like me!


----------



## miknarth

jsndlcrz said:


> My Mom has a vintage *Alma PM from 1998*. The handle broke from over packing and she even spilled a water bottle inside the bag. On December 5, 2020, we took the bag to the Louis Vuitton repair store (3rd floor) at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa to get all the outside leather replaced. Since it was a vintage bag with a slightly different design from the newer Alma’s, we were quoted $720 to replace all outside leather, $30 for a new lock and key, and it’s free to replace the zipper pulls. It would take up to 6 weeks for the repair.
> 
> On January 6, 2021, our SA texted me that the Alma was ready for pick up and they were only going to charge us *$660 for all the outside leather and $30 for a new lock and key*. My mom is happy with the results. I had to remind and warn my mom about liquids and new vachetta leather and to be careful not to put so much weight inside.
> 
> Enjoy the pictures! I know y’all love a restoration like me!
> 
> View attachment 4956593
> View attachment 4956594
> View attachment 4956595
> View attachment 4956596
> View attachment 4956597
> View attachment 4956598
> View attachment 4956601
> View attachment 4956602
> View attachment 4956603
> View attachment 4956604
> View attachment 4956607
> View attachment 4956608


Wow gorgeous! So worth it to repair a piece like this. Hope your mom enjoys it! It’s like having a brand new bag again.


----------



## vdlomas

Just received my quote through email - to replace all the exterior leather (vachetta), including the shoulder strap for $660.00 on my 10 year old Delightful MM.   It will take approximately 6-8 weeks.  So excited for the outcome especially after seeing some of the repaired LVs on this forum.


----------



## travelbliss

jsndlcrz said:


> My Mom has a vintage *Alma PM from 1998*. The handle broke from over packing and she even spilled a water bottle inside the bag. On December 5, 2020, we took the bag to the Louis Vuitton repair store (3rd floor) at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa to get all the outside leather replaced. Since it was a vintage bag with a slightly different design from the newer Alma’s, we were quoted $720 to replace all outside leather, $30 for a new lock and key, and it’s free to replace the zipper pulls. It would take up to 6 weeks for the repair.
> 
> On January 6, 2021, our SA texted me that the Alma was ready for pick up and they were only going to charge us *$660 for all the outside leather and $30 for a new lock and key*. My mom is happy with the results. I had to remind and warn my mom about liquids and new vachetta leather and to be careful not to put so much weight inside.
> 
> Enjoy the pictures! I know y’all love a restoration like me!
> 
> View attachment 4956593
> View attachment 4956594
> View attachment 4956595
> View attachment 4956596
> View attachment 4956597
> View attachment 4956598
> View attachment 4956601
> View attachment 4956602
> View attachment 4956603
> View attachment 4956604
> View attachment 4956607
> View attachment 4956608




WOW.....LVoe this post.  Thank you for sharing.  Goes to show how resilient and well-made these bags are....It looks Fabulous!


----------



## stephhr

Hi, I have a question about stitching on canvas (new to all this so sorry if this, not the right place to ask), but if the stitching on canvas becomes undone that cannot be repaired by LV? They would just replace the bag itself?


----------



## Loriad

stephhr said:


> Hi, I have a question about stitching on canvas (new to all this so sorry if this, not the right place to ask), but if the stitching on canvas becomes undone that cannot be repaired by LV? They would just replace the bag itself?


Could you provide more information? I had some stitching redone on a canvas wallet when they repaired the glazing so maybe?


----------



## stephhr

Loriad said:


> Could you provide more information? I had some stitching redone on a canvas wallet when they repaired the glazing so maybe?


I have a palm springs mini. A piece of the brown stitching has become undone. It looks like a small thread. I can upload a photo later that may more helpful to you.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

I just collected my Neverfull MM repair from the store yesterday and I was shocked when my SA took it out from the dustbag. 

I had originally sent it for replacement of the pocket as the interior was chipping. The Neverfull MM i had was from 2008 and the pocket interior had a plastic-liked lining. I was quoted SGD310 for the replacement. However, I was shocked to see that they had replaced the leather trim too!!!!! NOOOOOOO and now there is two drastic contrast in the leather. 

My SA went back to check on the system and got the help of her manager. She came and said that she had made a mistake in the order   resulting the change in leather trim. She then mentioned that i will only required to pay for the leather trim which is SGD90. But im still upset about the colour contrast.

The manager subsequently came over and said that I can tan the vachetta for a couple of hour each day to get it tanner. 

Any advice what should I do?


----------



## Loriad

stephhr said:


> I have a palm springs mini. A piece of the brown stitching has become undone. It looks like a small thread. I can upload a photo later that may more helpful to you.


Yes, please. I don't have that bag, but there are many people who do and will help. There's also a clubhouse for it (i think).


----------



## Loriad

sandycps said:


> I just collected my Neverfull MM repair from the store yesterday and I was shocked when my SA took it out from the dustbag.
> 
> I had originally sent it for replacement of the pocket as the interior was chipping. The Neverfull MM i had was from 2008 and the pocket interior had a plastic-liked lining. I was quoted SGD310 for the replacement. However, I was shocked to see that they had replaced the leather trim too!!!!! NOOOOOOO and now there is two drastic contrast in the leather.
> 
> My SA went back to check on the system and got the help of her manager. She came and said that she had made a mistake in the order   resulting the change in leather trim. She then mentioned that i will only required to pay for the leather trim which is SGD90. But im still upset about the colour contrast.
> 
> The manager subsequently came over and said that I can tan the vachetta for a couple of hour each day to get it tanner.
> 
> Any advice what should I do?


Oh no!!! So sorry... my Neverfull PM will be delivered tomorrow and I hope they didn't do that with mine, also from 2008.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Loriad said:


> Oh no!!! So sorry... my Neverfull PM will be delivered tomorrow and I hope they didn't do that with mine, also from 2008.



which part did you had it changed? the pocket too?
i realize it was a different print on the pocket, previously mine had Champ Elysee on it.


----------



## Loriad

sandycps said:


> which part did you had it changed? the pocket too?
> i realize it was a different print on the pocket, previously mine had Champ Elysee on it.


I asked for the exterior vachetta to be changed. I hope they left the pocket alone! Mine said that too. And actually I barely used the pocket so it wasn't sticky or coming apart.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Loriad said:


> I asked for the exterior vachetta to be changed. I hope they left the pocket alone! Mine said that too. And actually I barely used the pocket so it wasn't sticky or coming apart.



oh wow so you changed all the exterior vachetta? then i believe you will not have this issue since all are changed.
How much were you quoted? I did asked my SA and she mentioned that to change the remaining vachetta i will have to pay SGD1,200   its kinda more than what i paid for the bag.

come to think of it. i could have lived with the plastic chipping had i known that this will happen


----------



## stephhr

Loriad said:


> Yes, please. I don't have that bag, but there are many people who do and will help. There's also a clubhouse for it (i think).



took some pics. It’s pretty small but noticeable. I’m not sure if this would be repair or is the stitching tight enough it won’t become more undone? I appreciate any advice


----------



## Loriad

sandycps said:


> oh wow so you changed all the exterior vachetta? then i believe you will not have this issue since all are changed.
> How much were you quoted? I did asked my SA and she mentioned that to change the remaining vachetta i will have to pay SGD1,200   its kinda more than what i paid for the bag.
> 
> come to think of it. i could have lived with the plastic chipping had i known that this will happen


In the store I was quoted $600. Looking through these threads I saw it was high so I emailed customer service. I was quoted $450. Another poster said her original quote changes, but I just paid by link yesterday and it was $450. That's USD. I specified Exterior Only so I hope they left it alone. I'm so sorry that happened to you. I would be very upset.


----------



## Loriad

stephhr said:


> took some pics. It’s pretty small but noticeable. I’m not sure if this would be repair or is the stitching tight enough it won’t become more undone? I appreciate any advice


I can't see too much. Maybe it's my phone. Did you check for a PSM thread in the clubhouse or there is also a thread that discusses "is this normal, stitching, alignment". You might have better luck there if you don't get an answer here.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Loriad said:


> In the store I was quoted $600. Looking through these threads I saw it was high so I emailed customer service. I was quoted $450. Another poster said her original quote changes, but I just paid by link yesterday and it was $450. That's USD. I specified Exterior Only so I hope they left it alone. I'm so sorry that happened to you. I would be very upset.



oh wow.. $450 sounds pretty reasonable. can't wait to see your refurbished neverfull


----------



## amarilvlover

I went to my local LV to get a quote for the entire vachetta replacement on the Totally PM monogram from 2012. $810!!!! For some reason, the SA I spoke to mentioned that there would be sales tax as well... hmmm anyway I left the store with my bag. I love the bag but at that price, I might as well save toward a new bag.


----------



## Loriad

amarilvlover said:


> I went to my local LV to get a quote for the entire vachetta replacement on the Totally PM monogram from 2012. $810!!!! For some reason, the SA I spoke to mentioned that there would be sales tax as well... hmmm anyway I left the store with my bag. I love the bag but at that price, I might as well save toward a new bag.


The store gave me a higher quote than customer service. Also, I expected to be charged sales tax but I wasn't! Doesn't hurt to check with customer service. The more I ask questions, the more I find there are different answers depending on who you speak with.


----------



## amarilvlover

Loriad said:


> The store gave me a higher quote than customer service. Also, I expected to be charged sales tax but I wasn't! Doesn't hurt to check with customer service. The more I ask questions, the more I find there are different answers depending on who you speak with.



Actually the email quote I received thru the LV site was $900. That's why I went to the store to try getting a quote in person. After sales tax, it would've been $880 ish...


----------



## Loriad

amarilvlover said:


> Actually the email quote I received thru the LV site was $900. That's why I went to the store to try getting a quote in person. After sales tax, it would've been $880 ish...


Oh my.... that's steep.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

amarilvlover said:


> Actually the email quote I received thru the LV site was $900. That's why I went to the store to try getting a quote in person. After sales tax, it would've been $880 ish...



i can relate to that. it will cost about the same if im going to replace all my vachetta. it will definitely cost more than the original price of my neverfull


----------



## Efenig91

Hey everyone! I recently put in a inquiry because my strap for my KeepAll is cracking and I got nervous about tearing or ripping. I asked about a new strap, name tag, and removable handle attachment. They gave me a 4-6 week waiting period. 
Here is what I was quoted at:
Strap for KeepAll 50 Babdouliere- $240USD
Name tag: $60 USD
Removable handle attachment- $60USD
I hope this is helpful to everyone! 
p.s. I LOVE seeing the before and after pictures from repairs!


----------



## Loriad

Hi everyone. I posted above that I sent my Neverfull PM in for the exterior vachetta to be replaced. They charged $450 USD, no tax. I'm happy to report they left the original pocket intact! And the bag looks beautiful! It came in a large dust bag with a drawstring which is nice too.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

oh 


Loriad said:


> Hi everyone. I posted above that I sent my Neverfull PM in for the exterior vachetta to be replaced. They charged $450 USD, no tax. I'm happy to report they left the original pocket intact! And the bag looks beautiful! It came in a large dust bag with a drawstring which is nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964370


wow... its soooooo pretty~~~~ im am so jealous!! congrat to not changing your neverfull pocket.


----------



## Loriad

sandycps said:


> oh
> 
> wow... its soooooo pretty~~~~ im am so jealous!! congrat to not changing your neverfull pocket.


Thank goodness they left that pocket! I was really sweating it after your experience! I will say one of the straps is sewn slightly off from the original stitching. You can see it in the lining. But, I've decided I was analyzing it and no one else will notice it and I don't want to take a chance sending it out again. This was my first bag and has sentimental value so I will just love it as is!


----------



## Efenig91

Loriad said:


> Hi everyone. I posted above that I sent my Neverfull PM in for the exterior vachetta to be replaced. They charged $450 USD, no tax. I'm happy to report they left the original pocket intact! And the bag looks beautiful! It came in a large dust bag with a drawstring which is nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964370


Beautiful! Didn’t if smell wonderful when you opened the package!? I got my KeepAll back not long ago and when I opened the box, the smell of new vachetta was pure bliss


----------



## divinexjanice

irishlas said:


> I have a repair of a pochette accessoires that was logged in March 9, 2020 and I have no word yet when it will be done.  Just sharing for info’s sake.  I understand how the pandemic has unduly delayed everything.


How did it turn out?


----------



## Pegassebusi

Hello, just let my Pégase business for repair. 
670€

Change the bumper and all outside leather, tags and handles. (Sorry for my English Im French)


----------



## Loriad

Efenig91 said:


> Beautiful! Didn’t if smell wonderful when you opened the package!? I got my KeepAll back not long ago and when I opened the box, the smell of new vachetta was pure bliss


Absolutely! Just seeing it again as a brand new bag was wonderful! I'm so happy I did it.


----------



## Efenig91

So, I just got the shock of my life. Louis Vuitton emailed me again after verifying my information. I was saddened to see I’d have to take the name tag to a store for hot stamping. But... they said since I recently had my KeepAll in for repairs ,they are accommodating the price to $240 (instead of the 360 I was quoted at)! I wouldn’t have minded paying the additional $60 for the name tag and $60 for the strap holder. Great customer service!


----------



## Strep2031

Loriad said:


> Hi everyone. I posted above that I sent my Neverfull PM in for the exterior vachetta to be replaced. They charged $450 USD, no tax. I'm happy to report they left the original pocket intact! And the bag looks beautiful! It came in a large dust bag with a drawstring which is nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964370


They did an amazing job. Now I am not so nervous to buy with a handbag with vachetta.


----------



## eha38

Hello - New user here 

I was wondering if anyone has every replaced the vachetta on an 'Amazone'' bag. What was the cost and how did it come out?


----------



## Fierymo

These lovely vintage pieces have just been sent for lining replacement.  Est cost.
Left: Trousse patte pression - lining only £100
Right: Trousse demi-ronde -lining (incls zipper) £180


----------



## irishlas

divinexjanice said:


> How did it turn out?


I'm sorry I just saw this post.  My repair was fine and I received it back at the end of July.  I had a pochette accessoires totem that I bought preloved and wanted the lining replaced.  Interesting that they removed the date code and put in a new date code that indicates it was repaired and the date it was done.  The pochette looks fresh and new, which is what I wanted.


----------



## Pegassebusi

Hello Guy, 

It's my first message (excuse my English I'm French). 

I let my pegase 55 business for a repair bumpers + handles on the 8th January at the Strasbourg store. Delevry planning at store at the 23th February. Last thursday (23th February) I saw at the repair tracking that my pegase was always at the atelier so I called the client service and they tell me that my suitcase gone the atelier more than 10 days before, now 18 days later nobody knows where is my pegase, the store don't call me back and I'm really afraid. I call the Vuitton service each days, do you know what I can do please? I'm really afraid that they lost my suitcase. Do you know wich issue I can get please cause it was a second hand suitcase please? Thank You, 

Gonty


----------



## miknarth

Pegassebusi said:


> Hello Guy,
> 
> It's my first message (excuse my English I'm French).
> 
> I let my pegase 55 business for a repair bumpers + handles on the 8th January at the Strasbourg store. Delevry planning at store at the 23th February. Last thursday (23th February) I saw at the repair tracking that my pegase was always at the atelier so I called the client service and they tell me that my suitcase gone the atelier more than 10 days before, now 18 days later nobody knows where is my pegase, the store don't call me back and I'm really afraid. I call the Vuitton service each days, do you know what I can do please? I'm really afraid that they lost my suitcase. Do you know wich issue I can get please cause it was a second hand suitcase please? Thank You,
> 
> Gonty


Hi Gonty. Sorry this is happening to you. It’s stressful to say the least. The Louis Vuitton repair services actually lost one of my bags last year. I sent it in for repairs and it was lost at some point after it got to the repair center. It took me about 4 months of phone calls, emails, and followup to finally get an answer from them about its status. I was really upset about the whole process, but they ultimately made it right by giving me a credit for the full value of my bag for what it was worth in 2020 dollars. I had the option of using the credit toward another item, or getting it refunded back to me. I chose to use it toward an item.  I’m sure that whatever the issue is with your item getting lost, they will make it right, even if it’s an item that you got secondhand. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## miknarth

irishlas said:


> I'm sorry I just saw this post.  My repair was fine and I received it back at the end of July.  I had a pochette accessoires totem that I bought preloved and wanted the lining replaced.  Interesting that they removed the date code and put in a new date code that indicates it was repaired and the date it was done.  The pochette looks fresh and new, which is what I wanted.


Yes, LV will put in a new date code when they repair linings. It’s a specific 2 letters that means it was re-lined, I think maybe DK? When they replace other parts of the bag that have nothing to do with the lining (e.g., leather parts) and the date code gets removed in the process, that date code will not be replaced. You will end up with a bag with no date code, so keeping your repair receipt in those instances would probably be helpful for future needs.


----------



## Pegassebusi

miknarth said:


> Hi Gonty. Sorry this is happening to you. It’s stressful to say the least. The Louis Vuitton repair services actually lost one of my bags last year. I sent it in for repairs and it was lost at some point after it got to the repair center. It took me about 4 months of phone calls, emails, and followup to finally get an answer from them about its status. I was really upset about the whole process, but they ultimately made it right by giving me a credit for the full value of my bag for what it was worth in 2020 dollars. I had the option of using the credit toward another item, or getting it refunded back to me. I chose to use it toward an item.  I’m sure that whatever the issue is with your item getting lost, they will make it right, even if it’s an item that you got secondhand. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.



Thank you for your answer, Im really afraid my pegase is 11years old and discountinued do you Think they'll give me a credit with the old or the new pegase price? Cause If they give me a credit I don't want a backpack  retail was 2300€ now 3050€... I'm so afraid, I love my suitcase so much, I was my really first LV dream


----------



## miknarth

Pegassebusi said:


> Thank you for your answer, Im really afraid my pegase is 11years old and discountinued do you Think they'll give me a credit with the old or the new pegase price? Cause If they give me a credit I don't want a backpack  retail was 2300€ now 3050€... I'm so afraid, I love my suitcase so much, I was my really first LV dream


My bag was from 2014 and they gave me credit for what it was worth in 2020, and it was a discontinued bag that they no longer produced. I’m not sure how they determined 2020 value for a bag that was no longer in production, but they will likely do the same for your Pegase. And I totally get wanting your old piece of luggage back. I actually asked if I could order the same bag to be made because I loved it so much and they said no, since they were no longer producing it. I would have preferred my old bag again, but unfortunately, it wasn’t an option. If you end up getting a credit, at least you still have the Pegase line to choose from, and you’ll end up with a brand new one.


----------



## kimmchi

sandycps said:


> I just collected my Neverfull MM repair from the store yesterday and I was shocked when my SA took it out from the dustbag.
> 
> I had originally sent it for replacement of the pocket as the interior was chipping. The Neverfull MM i had was from 2008 and the pocket interior had a plastic-liked lining. I was quoted SGD310 for the replacement. However, I was shocked to see that they had replaced the leather trim too!!!!! NOOOOOOO and now there is two drastic contrast in the leather.
> 
> My SA went back to check on the system and got the help of her manager. She came and said that she had made a mistake in the order   resulting the change in leather trim. She then mentioned that i will only required to pay for the leather trim which is SGD90. But im still upset about the colour contrast.
> 
> The manager subsequently came over and said that I can tan the vachetta for a couple of hour each day to get it tanner.
> 
> Any advice what should I do?


Noooo! I would be so upset. You’re right. They are totally different colours now. I would have demanded they replace all the vachetta to match since it was admittedly their own mistake. No matter how much you tan, it’s still not going to be the same. What ended up happening?


----------



## kimmchi

KathyN115 said:


> I had brought a vintage Petite Noe I bought on eBay in for leather change. The bottom was in decent shape and I am sure I would stain it immediately so I just had them do the top and sides. It was $180 and I was quoted about 10 weeks but it came in about 4 weeks and looks great! Very happy with the service and the workmanship.
> 
> ETA When the leather was changed the new leather is stamped Made in France on the side. There is no date code however, since it was below the D-ring and that part was changed. I thought this had been a question I read a while ago so just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4908751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908752


Did they give you any difficulty for you not being the original owner? Or did they ask for a receipt? What did you tell them to not look fishy lol.


----------



## daisychainz

Will LV repair an item I customized with paint? I painted a scene on my authentic item and wasn't sure if that item can ever be taken back for repair. Thank you!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

kimmchi said:


> Noooo! I would be so upset. You’re right. They are totally different colours now. I would have demanded they replace all the vachetta to match since it was admittedly their own mistake. No matter how much you tan, it’s still not going to be the same. What ended up happening?


 
they refused to replace the remaining at their cost and advise me to continue tanning.


----------



## Bags_4_life

daisychainz said:


> Will LV repair an item I customized with paint? I painted a scene on my authentic item and wasn't sure if that item can ever be taken back for repair. Thank you!


Lv will not repair a modified item, they can’t be Sure what has been done to it so they can’t guarantee it won’t be damaged by them. They don’t want to be liable.


----------



## Pegassebusi

Just got my Pégase repair look like new but... They change the telescopic handle without my permission ans charged me 180€ for it... I have pay 825€ to the place of 625€ but look amazing


----------



## miknarth

Pegassebusi said:


> Just got my Pégase repair look like new but... They change the telescopic handle without my permission ans charged me 180€ for it... I have pay 825€ to the place of 625€ but look amazing
> View attachment 5013919
> View attachment 5013937
> View attachment 5013938


Yay!! Glad you got your Pegase back and it didn’t get lost after all. It looks great!! Like a brand new piece. They might have had to replace the entire telescoping handle due to the leather part at the top? Enjoy your new looking bag!


----------



## kimmchi

sandycps said:


> they refused to replace the remaining at their cost and advise me to continue tanning.


 that’s just wrong in so many ways. It will never get an even tan. 
I brought my Pluto Pochette in for them to check some wrinkling issues. She goes “it looks like you haven’t used this much. There isn’t much patina on the tabs and the inside is clean. Use it more then come back.”  it’s called I take care of my bags.  I keep it away from sunlight and keep the inside clean. I don’t want it to patina. So now I have to use the heck out of it and make it dirty, then bring it back for quality control


----------



## gohangurl

Hi, I was wondering if lv repairs/re-lines slgs. Specifically the etui lunettes Rabat glasses case. The glazing along the edges of the flap are showing wear and would they replace the alcantra lining? I emailed customer service but I haven’t heard back yet. Any info is appreciated


----------



## kathychiang

Anyone know how much it costs to replace the leather vachetta tab on a pochette accessoires? Also how much it costs to replace the zipper section & pull?


----------



## NoahVasq

Dropped off a vintage Speedy 40 (That I won on eBay at a steal!) at the Fashion Valley location for a complete Vachetta replacement and was quoted $600, and a turnaround of 10 weeks - but the SA assured it would be quicker than that. Cant wait!


----------



## elfira

Hello,

Does anyone know how much it will cost to replace the alcantara lining on a 1996 large epi noe?  thanks in advance


----------



## travelbliss

NoahVasq said:


> Dropped off a vintage Speedy 40 (That I won on eBay at a steal!) at the Fashion Valley location for a complete Vachetta replacement and was quoted $600, and a turnaround of 10 weeks - but the SA assured it would be quicker than that. Cant wait!


Would LVoe to see the before and after pics !!


----------



## slmi2014

In case anyone was curious...I took my Graceful PM in to get the handle replaced because it was all scuffed up and the glazing was stretching. They quoted $120 for the handle and $60 per gold loop.


----------



## Highendlessbag

Hey guys, my bag is ready to be picked up tomorrow. It has been sent for repair and I have been anxiously waiting for 6 weeks and tomorrow I am excited to pick it up. When I sent the bag for repair, I did not include the dust bag, which I have lost. When you’ve pick up your bag for repair, do they put it in a new dust bag?


----------



## miknarth

Highendlessbag said:


> Hey guys, my bag is ready to be picked up tomorrow. It has been sent for repair and I have been anxiously waiting for 6 weeks and tomorrow I am excited to pick it up. When I sent the bag for repair, I did not include the dust bag, which I have lost. When you’ve pick up your bag for repair, do they put it in a new dust bag?


Yes, you’ll get a new dust bag.


----------



## Fierymo

slmi2014 said:


> In case anyone was curious...I took my Graceful PM in to get the handle replaced because it was all scuffed up and the glazing was stretching. They quoted $120 for the handle and $60 per gold loop.
> 
> View attachment 5028967


This bag is still quite new, they should really restore this for you for free!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

prettynumber719 said:


> For those interested, I was quoted $120 to replace the gold plate on my favorite mm.


I have been searching for information and this and finally saw yours! Did you go ahead and got it replaced? Did they charge the $120? I’ve heard some people paid less (can be more too) than what was first quoted. I want to take mine in and get it replaced.


----------



## Sibelle

Hi everyone. I am wondering how much it costs to reglaze the Speedy 30 DE handles? I had some glazing coming off where the handles rub against each other unfortunately  .


----------



## vastare

I got the S lock replaced on my Pochette Metis. it was $120. Turnaround time was 5 weeks


----------



## calipursegal

Sibelle said:


> Hi everyone. I am wondering how much it costs to reglaze the Speedy 30 DE handles? I had some glazing coming off where the handles rub against each other unfortunately  .


I asked about reglazing speedy handles recently and I was told they don’t do that, only replace the handles.

But I still recommend checking with your local store, it seems the response can vary.


----------



## Sibelle

calipursegal said:


> I asked about reglazing speedy handles recently and I was told they don’t do that, only replace the handles.
> 
> But I still recommend checking with your local store, it seems the response can vary.


Thank you! I will go and ask in the store then (when it is open again). For the little bit of glazing that has gone off I am not willing to replace the handles .


----------



## miknarth

I'm getting some of my old travel pieces repaired and here are the quotes I received:

Carryall:
Replace all interior and exterior leather: $1080 USD

Sirius 70:
Change 2 handles & handle chapes: $480 USD
Change corners: $480 USD
Change all piping: $240 USD

Nice Vanity:
Replace all outside leather: $1080 USD
Replace zipper and lining: $540 USD
Replace shoulder strap: $240 USD


----------



## Moestyles

miknarth said:


> I'm getting some of my old travel pieces repaired and here are the quotes I received:
> 
> Carryall:
> Replace all interior and exterior leather: $1080 USD
> 
> Sirius 70:
> Change 2 handles & handle chapes: $480 USD
> Change corners: $480 USD
> Change all piping: $240 USD
> 
> Nice Vanity:
> Replace all outside leather: $1080 USD
> Replace zipper and lining: $540 USD
> Replace shoulder strap: $240 USD


Thank you for posting this.
I just inquired about replacing the top trim on my Noe GM bag along with a new handle and drawstring. I’m hoping it’s reasonable!


----------



## miknarth

Moestyles said:


> Thank you for posting this.
> I just inquired about replacing the top trim on my Noe GM bag along with a new handle and drawstring. I’m hoping it’s reasonable!


I've asked about replacing all the leather on a Noe before and it was about $660.  Hope it works out for you!  I was surprised the cost to replace the leather on my Carryall was the same price as the Nice Vanity.  There is an obvious difference in the amount of material needed--Carryall needing more--but maybe it's more about the cost of the labor.


----------



## Moestyles

miknarth said:


> I've asked about replacing all the leather on a Noe before and it was about $660.  Hope it works out for you!  I was surprised the cost to replace the leather on my Carryall was the same price as the Nice Vanity.  There is an obvious difference in the amount of material needed--Carryall needing more--but maybe it's more about the cost of the labor.


Thank you! That is helpful to know. I figured it would be around that price for the Noe since it does have a lot of vachetta. I actually do love the way it looks now, nice and broken in. I wouldn’t mind using the bag as is but I’m afraid the top opening of the canvas will start cracking if the leather binding is not there. I thought I asked about the strap and drawstring since getting a hold of someone at LV takes so long! I hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## LB7

Hi  lovely LV experts, need your advice. 
I’m debating I should fix or buying new vernis zippy organizer and this model is discontinued.
Repair quote is 
change out main zipper, quoted at $180 USD
-revarnish, quoted at $120 USD
-replace money pocket, quoted at $240 USD
-replace credit card panel, quoted at $210 USD
-replace check panel, quoted at $180 USD 
It’s total $930! 
I got my this zippy organizer 2008 Christmas from my husband and I have been using it every day. Should i send for repair or buy new one canvas zippy organizer for $985.
I really love my wallet and thinking to repair but price is pretty steep.
Please help me, any advice will help.
Thank you


----------



## BULL

LB7 said:


> Hi  lovely LV experts, need your advice.
> I’m debating I should fix or buying new vernis zippy organizer and this model is discontinued.
> Repair quote is
> change out main zipper, quoted at $180 USD
> -revarnish, quoted at $120 USD
> -replace money pocket, quoted at $240 USD
> -replace credit card panel, quoted at $210 USD
> -replace check panel, quoted at $180 USD
> It’s total $930!
> I got my this zippy organizer 2008 Christmas from my husband and I have been using it every day. Should i send for repair or buy new one canvas zippy organizer for $985.
> I really love my wallet and thinking to repair but price is pretty steep.
> Please help me, any advice will help.
> Thank you


Honestly it looks amazing for a 13 year-old piece.
But all these repairs add up to practically replacing the entire wallet. And since the price is so high... I would retire it and find a new one. Unless you really want this exact model in this exact colour. I see that now they only have the classic Zippy in Vernis, not the Organizer.


----------



## LB7

BULL said:


> Honestly it looks amazing for a 13 year-old piece.
> But all these repairs add up to practically replacing the entire wallet. And since the price is so high... I would retire it and find a new one. Unless you really want this exact model in this exact colour. I see that now they only have the classic Zippy in Vernis, not the Organizer.


----------



## LB7

Thank you so much for advice. I’m very happy with LV quality because I use it everyday and zipper is still perfect, vernis peeled some. Yes my husband said also exact same advice you gave me that I should retire this organizer and buy new one. 
Your collect that LV don’t make this model anymore only with epi or mono canvas, men’s collection and not Vernis. I love big wallet style. 
I thought about again and I decided to send repair because I love my organizer as exact model and exact color lol
I will update you before and after pictures later. They said it will takes 6 to 8 weeks. Stay tuned!
Thank you again for your kind advice!!


----------



## Samatti

I think about replacing all leather parts on a vintage sac neo from 1992..


----------



## ilysukixD

Recently I got quote to replace all the leather part for my mini speedy but they quoted me;
Change Piping, quoted at $240 USD
Change Handles, quoted at $240 USD
Change Change Leather Slider, quoted $30 USD
Change Gusset tab, quoted at $60 USD
Change Engraved Gusset tab, quoted at $60
I heard it was only $480 to replace all leather for speedy mini and not $570 just for the leather part.


----------



## barbara p

LB7 said:


> Hi  lovely LV experts, need your advice.
> I’m debating I should fix or buying new vernis zippy organizer and this model is discontinued.
> Repair quote is
> change out main zipper, quoted at $180 USD
> -revarnish, quoted at $120 USD
> -replace money pocket, quoted at $240 USD
> -replace credit card panel, quoted at $210 USD
> -replace check panel, quoted at $180 USD
> It’s total $930!
> I got my this zippy organizer 2008 Christmas from my husband and I have been using it every day. Should i send for repair or buy new one canvas zippy organizer for $985.
> I really love my wallet and thinking to repair but price is pretty steep.
> Please help me, any advice will help.
> Thank you


----------



## barbara p

Hi LV Experts,
I have a decision to make regarding a LV Canvas DE Organizer Wallet(Old model with pen holder).   I found two preloved canvas organizer wallets (one 2017, and one 2008).  The 2008 is in excellent condition as far as the leather inside and the canvas outside.  The metal zipper on the 2008 is tarnished and losing the plating(I would have to have replaced for my standards).  The 2017 has scratches on the inside leather of the wallet but only has scratches on metal (No plating issues).  I am going with the 2017 wallet.   Is there anything LV can do to touchup the dark brown inside the wallet leather?  I can always get a new zipper pull for the 2017 if necessary.


----------



## BULL

barbara p said:


> Hi LV Experts,
> I have a decision to make regarding a LV Canvas DE Organizer Wallet(Old model with pen holder).   I found two preloved canvas organizer wallets (one 2017, and one 2008).  The 2008 is in excellent condition as far as the leather inside and the canvas outside.  The metal zipper on the 2008 is tarnished and losing the plating(I would have to have replaced for my standards).  The 2017 has scratches on the inside leather of the wallet but only has scratches on metal (No plating issues).  I am going with the 2017 wallet.   Is there anything LV can do to touchup the dark brown inside the wallet leather?  I can always get a new zipper pull for the 2017 if necessary.


As far as I know they replace it, no leather spa treatment as at Hermès. That would require magic for the heavily coated Vuitton linings anyway.


----------



## Argentina77

eha38 said:


> Hello - New user here
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has every replaced the vachetta on an 'Amazone'' bag. What was the cost and how did it come out?
> 
> View attachment 4972423


Hi, I havent got it done since I am still thinking about it but i was quoted $660 to replace all the leather.


----------



## Rachelkelter

My moms toiletry 19 from 1986!! The zipper pull is broken off. Any idea how much to get a new zipper and vachetta tab?


----------



## Madisota

I received a quote today to repair my 1998 Cabas Alto. She’s been a workhorse and I am pretty rough with my bags. 
All exterior leather (chaps, shoulder straps, entire bottom part) $720, and replacing lining $120. I am happy that I will practically have a new bag for $840.


----------



## miknarth

Rachelkelter said:


> My moms toiletry 19 from 1986!! The zipper pull is broken off. Any idea how much to get a new zipper and vachetta tab?
> 
> View attachment 5060225
> View attachment 5060226
> View attachment 5060227


Zipper pull repairs are complimentary, so long as there is no damage to the zipper itself. Somewhere in this thread is a post about a repair quote to replace the vachetta tab.


----------



## Rachelkelter

miknarth said:


> Zipper pull repairs are complimentary, so long as there is no damage to the zipper itself. Somewhere in this thread is a post about a repair quote to replace the vachetta tab.


Thank you very much!


----------



## roshe

NoahVasq said:


> Dropped off a vintage Speedy 40 (That I won on eBay at a steal!) at the Fashion Valley location for a complete Vachetta replacement and was quoted $600, and a turnaround of 10 weeks - but the SA assured it would be quicker than that. Cant wait!



I want to get the vachetta on my Speedy replaced too! I would love to see before and after pics of your bag when you get it back.


----------



## LuxuryHolic

Pegassebusi said:


> Just got my Pégase repair look like new but... They change the telescopic handle without my permission ans charged me 180€ for it... I have pay 825€ to the place of 625€ but look amazing
> View attachment 5013919
> View attachment 5013937
> View attachment 5013938


Hello, looks brand new!! I need to take in my Pegase 45 to get the wheels repaired and  seeing your post I´m thinking of maybe replacing the handle and the vachetta in the front,  did you get a quote for each?  It would be great to have an estimate . Thxs in advance!


----------



## bagonia505

Has anyone ever tried to have the style changed? I am looking to have the chaps changed on my vintage St Cloud so I can use my bandouliere. Has anyone ever tried this? Any success or not?


----------



## Bags_4_life

bagonia505 said:


> Has anyone ever tried to have the style changed? I am looking to have the chaps changed on my vintage St Cloud so I can use my bandouliere. Has anyone ever tried this? Any success or not?


Lv won’t change the style or customise any bags, they will only repair to original style and only if the bag has no damage to the canvas.


----------



## bagonia505

Bags_4_life said:


> Lv won’t change the style or customise any bags, they will only repair to original style and only if the bag has no damage to the canvas.


Thank you for this and saving me the hassle. I love the bag itself from a practicality and size perspective but prefer the bandouliere for ease of use and comfort. Who knows maybe they will resurrect the St Cloud one day


----------



## Moestyles

miknarth said:


> I've asked about replacing all the leather on a Noe before and it was about $660.  Hope it works out for you!  I was surprised the cost to replace the leather on my Carryall was the same price as the Nice Vanity.  There is an obvious difference in the amount of material needed--Carryall needing more--but maybe it's more about the cost of the labor.


I finally got a reply from LV regarding my Noe Gm
-change lace, quoted at $60 USD.
-change top edge leather binding, quoted at $60 USD.
-change shoulder strap, quoted at $240 USD. 
-change all outside leather $660

If I decide to change the outside leather I will lose the date code which is a bummer. I don’t think I want to change all of the leather for this reason alone. I might just change the top edge since that’s the area that’s really worn. Turn around time 8-10 weeks.
I think I’m going to enjoy her as she is. I love that she is “broken in.”


----------



## miknarth

Moestyles said:


> I finally got a reply from LV regarding my Noe Gm
> -change lace, quoted at $60 USD.
> -change top edge leather binding, quoted at $60 USD.
> -change shoulder strap, quoted at $240 USD.
> -change all outside leather $660
> 
> If I decide to change the outside leather I will lose the date code which is a bummer. I don’t think I want to change all of the leather for this reason alone. I might just change the top edge since that’s the area that’s really worn. Turn around time 8-10 weeks.
> I think I’m going to enjoy her as she is. I love that she is “broken in.”


I say keep her as is and enjoy the bag! If you only change one part, it’ll stick out in stark contrast to the rest of the bag. Losing the date code is not ideal, but if that’s what it takes to make your bag look new again, it’s something you can always consider in the future.


----------



## Moestyles

miknarth said:


> I say keep her as is and enjoy the bag! If you only change one part, it’ll stick out in stark contrast to the rest of the bag. Losing the date code is not ideal, but if that’s what it takes to make your bag look new again, it’s something you can always consider in the future.


Yep I agree. I’m going to keep her as she is. The only reason I was considering changing the top trim is because I don’t want the canvas to get ruined on the parts that are missing the leather. I was thinking I could darken the leather a little bit but ehhh for now I’ll keep her as she is.


----------



## CoryFabulous

elfira said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know how much it will cost to replace the alcantara lining on a 1996 large epi noe?  thanks in advance


I recently got quoted something like $180-$200 .


----------



## Llesuer

CoryFabulous said:


> I recently got quoted something like $180-$200 .


So they do replace linings? My NF red lining is faded!


----------



## CoryFabulous

Llesuer said:


> So they do replace linings? My NF red lining is faded!


They definitely can replace the Alcantera ( or however it’s spelled ) lining , I am not sure about the fabric canvas linings in the Neverfulls. When I pick up my repair I’ll ask the atelier !


----------



## Chanbal

I need to replace the snap button on a LV wallet. Does anyone have this done? If yes, would you mind sharing how long it takes and how much it costs? Thanks!


----------



## miknarth

Chanbal said:


> I need to replace the snap button on a LV wallet. Does anyone have this done? If yes, would you mind sharing how long it takes and how much it costs? Thanks!


I am replacing the snap button closure on my Sarah Wallet (it's no longer closing) and I was quoted $60 for just the female side, with an estimated 8-10 week repair time.  Not sure if that's what you're asking, but hope that helps.


----------



## Chanbal

miknarth said:


> I am replacing the snap button closure on my Sarah Wallet (it's no longer closing) and I was quoted $60 for just the female side, with an estimated 8-10 week repair time.  Not sure if that's what you're asking, but hope that helps.


Very helpful! I also have the Sarah Wallet.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

How much to replace the handles on the nano speedy?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Anyone know much to replace the straps on a Bucket PM and is a reline still around $150?


----------



## clarkda

Does anyone have any experience in costs to replace a main lock and key on a Boite Pharmacie? I know getting a new key is a couple of hundred $, but how much for a new lock also?


----------



## Eli23

Does anyone know how much is is to replace the side strap on neverfull (cinch)


----------



## qp24

raspberrysyrup said:


> How much to replace the handles on the nano speedy?



What happened?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

qp24 said:


> What happened?



i wore a grey tshirt it smeared dye all over it, noticed it the next day and was livid. i want to replace the handles now.


----------



## Emsidee

Eli23 said:


> Does anyone know how much is is to replace the side strap on neverfull (cinch)


It should be around €75 per side.


----------



## Eli23

Emsidee said:


> It should be around €75 per side.


Thank you x


----------



## raspberrysyrup

for anyone that is wondering, costs $320 CAD to replace the nano speedy handles.

took mines in today to get them fixed


----------



## raspberrysyrup

a few questions about the multicolor line.

1. are they still repairing pockets where the glue had bled into the white canvas?

2. how much does it cost to replace all the vachetta on a keep all 45 from that particular line?

i want to buy a keep all 45 from the line, it's been hard to find one in good condition. i want it in black, but white is fine (just don't want the pocket becoming discolored).


----------



## chantalrose

chilluxury said:


> Received my Eva Clutch so quickly, so much for that 14 week lead time!
> 
> Here it is now: zipper pull is totally brand spanking new! The zipper was the most telling of the clutch being well loved by the owner. I'm very happy with the repair!
> 
> Also, my clutch is actually originally made in the U.S... so how funny that it was replaced with a "made in France" tag!
> 
> Before and after images below!
> 
> View attachment 4797883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797887


May I know why they did not replace the piping?


----------



## Majka87

betseylover said:


> Hi! Yes, I’m very happy with the repair. It looks like a brand new bag! I’ve had it since 2007, so by the time I took it in, it needed work! One of the side straps had torn off and I must have glued it back together a dozen times before I decided to finally get it all replaced.



Hi,

were they ok with your attempts to glue the leather? I think about prolonging life of a strap on my bag by doing it too, but I am afraid it will be considered an unauthorized repair/altering and they will refuse the repair later.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Kodi325

clarkda said:


> Does anyone have any experience in costs to replace a main lock and key on a Boite Pharmacie? I know getting a new key is a couple of hundred $, but how much for a new lock also?


a new key set was only 35.00 on my alzer. 

Kodi-


----------



## boyoverboard

I’ve recently purchased a vintage Amazon, which is in pretty good shape in general but it will need the leather pieces replaced at either side of the bag which attach to the strap. Also the leather interior is perfect but unfortunately the lining in the slip pocket is starting to peel. It’s my understanding that this often happens with this type of lining. Does anyone know the approximate cost, and if LV will replace with a different, more durable material, as they did with the Multicolore pieces that had similar issues?


----------



## betseylover

Majka87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> were they ok with your attempts to glue the leather? I think about prolonging life of a strap on my bag by doing it too, but I am afraid it will be considered an unauthorized repair/altering and they will refuse the repair later.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi
They didn’t even mention it


----------



## Madisota

Madisota said:


> I received a quote today to repair my 1998 Cabas Alto. She’s been a workhorse and I am pretty rough with my bags.
> All exterior leather (chaps, shoulder straps, entire bottom part) $720, and replacing lining $120. I am happy that I will practically have a new bag for $840.



UPDATE:
Just received my Cabas Alto back from repairs today, 7/27/21. I sent it 4/22/21. Only took them THREE months!  I was told that the bottom piece had to be made in France, so they were waiting for that. Not sure if that is really the case, but she is back now. Yay! Here are some before and after pictures.

Before:









After:


----------



## Knan74

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## BULL

Madisota said:


> UPDATE:
> Just received my Cabas Alto back from repairs today, 7/27/21. I sent it 4/22/21. Only took them THREE months!  I was told that the bottom piece had to be made in France, so they were waiting for that. Not sure if that is really the case, but she is back now. Yay! Here are some before and after pictures.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 5148535
> View attachment 5148536
> View attachment 5148537
> View attachment 5148538
> View attachment 5148539
> View attachment 5148540
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 5148541
> View attachment 5148542
> View attachment 5148543
> View attachment 5148545
> View attachment 5148546
> View attachment 5148547


Looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Loriad

Madisota said:


> UPDATE:
> Just received my Cabas Alto back from repairs today, 7/27/21. I sent it 4/22/21. Only took them THREE months!  I was told that the bottom piece had to be made in France, so they were waiting for that. Not sure if that is really the case, but she is back now. Yay! Here are some before and after pictures.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 5148535
> View attachment 5148536
> View attachment 5148537
> View attachment 5148538
> View attachment 5148539
> View attachment 5148540
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 5148541
> View attachment 5148542
> View attachment 5148543
> View attachment 5148545
> View attachment 5148546
> View attachment 5148547


Beautiful!


----------



## miknarth

Madisota said:


> UPDATE:
> Just received my Cabas Alto back from repairs today, 7/27/21. I sent it 4/22/21. Only took them THREE months!  I was told that the bottom piece had to be made in France, so they were waiting for that. Not sure if that is really the case, but she is back now. Yay! Here are some before and after pictures.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 5148535
> View attachment 5148536
> View attachment 5148537
> View attachment 5148538
> View attachment 5148539
> View attachment 5148540
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 5148541
> View attachment 5148542
> View attachment 5148543
> View attachment 5148545
> View attachment 5148546
> View attachment 5148547


Looks beautiful! You basically have a new bag


----------



## boyoverboard

It looks fantastic! Enjoy!



Madisota said:


> UPDATE:
> Just received my Cabas Alto back from repairs today, 7/27/21. I sent it 4/22/21. Only took them THREE months!  I was told that the bottom piece had to be made in France, so they were waiting for that. Not sure if that is really the case, but she is back now. Yay! Here are some before and after pictures.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 5148535
> View attachment 5148536
> View attachment 5148537
> View attachment 5148538
> View attachment 5148539
> View attachment 5148540
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 5148541
> View attachment 5148542
> View attachment 5148543
> View attachment 5148545
> View attachment 5148546
> View attachment 5148547


----------



## Pink Dogwood

Madisota said:


> UPDATE:
> Just received my Cabas Alto back from repairs today, 7/27/21. I sent it 4/22/21. Only took them THREE months!  I was told that the bottom piece had to be made in France, so they were waiting for that. Not sure if that is really the case, but she is back now. Yay! Here are some before and after pictures.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 5148535
> View attachment 5148536
> View attachment 5148537
> View attachment 5148538
> View attachment 5148539
> View attachment 5148540
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 5148541
> View attachment 5148542
> View attachment 5148543
> View attachment 5148545
> View attachment 5148546
> View attachment 5148547


Gorgeous!!


----------



## HoldBackTheRain

Madisota said:


> UPDATE:
> Just received my Cabas Alto back from repairs today, 7/27/21. I sent it 4/22/21. Only took them THREE months!  I was told that the bottom piece had to be made in France, so they were waiting for that. Not sure if that is really the case, but she is back now. Yay! Here are some before and after pictures.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 5148535
> View attachment 5148536
> View attachment 5148537
> View attachment 5148538
> View attachment 5148539
> View attachment 5148540
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 5148541
> View attachment 5148542
> View attachment 5148543
> View attachment 5148545
> View attachment 5148546
> View attachment 5148547


This looks great!  I'm waiting on my delightful to come back from LV and having all the leather replaced, so looks like it might take a while.  It will be around $600, but seems like it almost is like getting a new bag.


----------



## babyloove

I might buy a mono delightful with need its vachette replaced. Do you know how much it could be ? Thanks


----------



## Madisota

HoldBackTheRain said:


> This looks great!  I'm waiting on my delightful to come back from LV and having all the leather replaced, so looks like it might take a while.  It will be around $600, but seems like it almost is like getting a new bag.



Thank you! It’s definitely like getting a new bag. My heart skipped a beat when I opened the box even thought it’s just my good old girl coming back home.  LV even put her in a really nice white box (kind of like the orange box, but in white, with magnetic closure an all) and also a new dust bag. 

So excited for your Delightful. I’ve always admired that bag. Show us some pictures when you get her back.


----------



## natjyl

Would like to know any repair experience for the speedy mini HL as well! I know 100% LV replaces the vachetta handles (someone I knew got her mini HL handles replaced for 700AUD last year) 

but wondering if they do that for piping?


----------



## onlyk

natjyl said:


> Would like to know any repair experience for the speedy mini HL as well! I know 100% LV replaces the vachetta handles (someone I knew got her mini HL handles replaced for 700AUD last year)
> 
> but wondering if they do that for piping?


Yes they will do that too


----------



## Spicy87

I just dropped off my 11-year old Speedy DE to get the handles replaced. They said it will be 200€ and about 6 weeks.
(They also mentioned that my bag is in great condition. )


----------



## eha38

It took over 7 months, but my full repair of a vintage Danube is finally ready for pickup!


----------



## boyoverboard

eha38 said:


> It took over 7 months, but my full repair of a vintage Danube is finally ready for pickup!


It looks fantastic!


----------



## Loriad

eha38 said:


> It took over 7 months, but my full repair of a vintage Danube is finally ready for pickup!


Wow! Worth the wait! Beautiful!


----------



## DaisyM

I received an estimate for my 2011 Galliera: to replace all leather is $1080, and to replace all brass parts is $390.


----------



## onlyk

DaisyM said:


> I received an estimate for my 2011 Galliera: to replace all leather is $1080, and to replace all brass parts is $390.


There are 3rd party will do the leather replacement for much less if you find one does a good job, but be aware if the replacement leather didn't redo correctly may effect resale value. And I would not replace hardware parts from the 3rd party.

I love Galliera, I bought this style (PM) several times and recently had bought a like new one from secondhand market, paid a bit high price though, the highest price I have paid for this bag but she is the best condition among the ones I have bought, and I love her, use her frequently, the wide leather strap of the bag is so comfortable to wear, and all the details, well made, such a beautiful bag!


----------



## ezp

Rachelkelter said:


> My moms toiletry 19 from 1986!! The zipper pull is broken off. Any idea how much to get a new zipper and vachetta tab?
> 
> View attachment 5060225
> View attachment 5060226
> View attachment 5060227



I did this a long time ago and I can't remember the price, but I can tell you that they replaced the tab with a made in the USA and I was displeased. I purchased the toiletry bag in 1986 in London for 60 GBP.

I refused to use it, but have decided it is silly to let it sit there not gettng used. So, in buyer beware if you are having the work done in the US


----------



## Jwang685

Eli23 said:


> Does anyone know how much is is to replace the side strap on neverfull (cinch)


I believe it is $60 per side


----------



## ILOVENOVA

good morning, I have a question please. It is better to go to the store or email to customer service for a repair? This will be my first one. I want to get the vachetta replace on a bag I have.


----------



## Jwang685

ILOVENOVA said:


> good morning, I have a question please. It is better to go to the store or email to customer service for a repair? This will be my first one. I want to get the vachetta replace on a bag I have.


Hi, I have heard that customer service online quotes cheaper rates than in store. I recently mailed my neverfull in for vachetta replacement.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Jwang685 said:


> Hi, I have heard that customer service online quotes cheaper rates than in store. I recently mailed my neverfull in for vachetta replacement.


Thank you. How do you do it? Do you take a pictures of every angle and send them in? Usually how long they reply to your email? Thank you again


----------



## Jwang685

ILOVENOVA said:


> Thank you. How do you do it? Do you take a pictures of every angle and send them in? Usually how long they reply to your email? Thank you again


You’re welcome! I just emailed customer service at usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com
And they ask for certain pics of the bag and for your contact information to include in the email. They got back to me within 2 business days so it was very fast. They provided me with a quote and emailed me a contract to sign stating the price and detailing the repair and also the shipping label. You just have to package your bag up and they will take care of it. You don’t need to include the dust bag because they will give you a new one when they ship it back to you. They told me the repair will take about 8-10 weeks. 
hope that helps! Good luck with your repair!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Jwang685 said:


> You’re welcome! I just emailed customer service at usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com
> And they ask for certain pics of the bag and for your contact information to include in the email. They got back to me within 2 business days so it was very fast. They provided me with a quote and emailed me a contract to sign stating the price and detailing the repair and also the shipping label. You just have to package your bag up and they will take care of it. You don’t need to include the dust bag because they will give you a new one when they ship it back to you. They told me the repair will take about 8-10 weeks.
> hope that helps! Good luck with your repair!


I appreciated the details. Thank you again


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Jwang685 said:


> You’re welcome! I just emailed customer service at usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com
> And they ask for certain pics of the bag and for your contact information to include in the email. They got back to me within 2 business days so it was very fast. They provided me with a quote and emailed me a contract to sign stating the price and detailing the repair and also the shipping label. You just have to package your bag up and they will take care of it. You don’t need to include the dust bag because they will give you a new one when they ship it back to you. They told me the repair will take about 8-10 weeks.
> hope that helps! Good luck with your repair!


Thank you for detailing the process.


----------



## Jwang685

ILOVENOVA said:


> I appreciated the details. Thank you again


You’re welcome!


----------



## travelluver

My heart is broken.  Our lower level flooded with raw sewage flooding from hurricane Ida and two of my LV luggage pieces got wet.  The water just came so quickly I couldn’t get to the bags in time.  LV will not repair which is understandable but I was a little surprised.  Or maybe I’m just suffering from Ida brain.  These are the Pegase 55 and Eole, neither of which is made any more.  They were in excellent shape.  I am hoping that customer care can provide me replacement costs that I can send to the insurance company and replace the bags.  I’m just so sad as I worked long and hard to buy these two pieces.


----------



## boyoverboard

Jwang685 said:


> You’re welcome! I just emailed customer service at usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com
> And they ask for certain pics of the bag and for your contact information to include in the email. They got back to me within 2 business days so it was very fast. They provided me with a quote and emailed me a contract to sign stating the price and detailing the repair and also the shipping label. You just have to package your bag up and they will take care of it. You don’t need to include the dust bag because they will give you a new one when they ship it back to you. They told me the repair will take about 8-10 weeks.
> hope that helps! Good luck with your repair!


Thanks for sharing your experience. I hadn't realised that it was possible to get a quote online and send an item in for repair. I've only ever taken items into the store. I emailed them to ask about this, I've got a vintage bag I'd like to have repaired!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

travelluver said:


> My heart is broken.  Our lower level flooded with raw sewage flooding from hurricane Ida and two of my LV luggage pieces got wet.  The water just came so quickly I couldn’t get to the bags in time.  LV will not repair which is understandable but I was a little surprised.  Or maybe I’m just suffering from Ida brain.  These are the Pegase 55 and Eole, neither of which is made any more.  They were in excellent shape.  I am hoping that customer care can provide me replacement costs that I can send to the insurance company and replace the bags.  I’m just so sad as I worked long and hard to buy these two pieces.


I am so sorry that you got flooded because of Ida!! I hope your family is OK! And that restoring your home will be relatively painless!


----------



## reason24

repair my Keepall 50 vintage ❤️ (800€)


----------



## boyoverboard

reason24 said:


> repair my Keepall 50 vintage ❤ (800€)


Looks fabulous!    Would you mind if I asked the cost of the repair?


----------



## reason24

boyoverboard said:


> Looks fabulous!    Would you mind if I asked the cost of the repair?


800€


----------



## Loriad

Jwang685 said:


> You’re welcome! I just emailed customer service at usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com
> And they ask for certain pics of the bag and for your contact information to include in the email. They got back to me within 2 business days so it was very fast. They provided me with a quote and emailed me a contract to sign stating the price and detailing the repair and also the shipping label. You just have to package your bag up and they will take care of it. You don’t need to include the dust bag because they will give you a new one when they ship it back to you. They told me the repair will take about 8-10 weeks.
> hope that helps! Good luck with your repair!


This is exactly how it went for me and it was cheaper than in the store. Repairs were done quicker than the timeframe they quoted.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Loriad said:


> This is exactly how it went for me and it was cheaper than in the store. Repairs were done quicker than the timeframe they quoted.


Same for me too. Cheaper when I contacted the repair services online and the repairs were done in about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## boyoverboard

reason24 said:


> 800€


Thank you so much!


----------



## boyoverboard

Loriad said:


> This is exactly how it went for me and it was cheaper than in the store. Repairs were done quicker than the timeframe they quoted.





iskam.mnogo said:


> Same for me too. Cheaper when I contacted the repair services online and the repairs were done in about 3-4 weeks.



I can't believe I didn't know about this! It may not be the same in the UK, of course, but I've contacted them, so fingers crossed!

I have a feeling that I tried to contact client services via email about a repair years ago and they just directed me to my "local" store (even though it's about 65 miles away!). I'll be interested to see what their response is now. Great that you ladies were able to have your repairs done faster and for a smaller charge!


----------



## Loriad

boyoverboard said:


> I can't believe I didn't know about this! It may not be the same in the UK, of course, but I've contacted them, so fingers crossed!
> 
> I have a feeling that I tried to contact client services via email about a repair years ago and they just directed me to my "local" store (even though it's about 65 miles away!). I'll be interested to see what their response is now. Great that you ladies were able to have your repairs done faster and for a smaller charge!


I should also add that my repairs turned out beautifully!  I would definitely try it that way again.


----------



## boyoverboard

Hmm. 

Pretty much the same response as a few years back. I wonder why they won’t allow me to send it to them directly. To the store it is, I guess!






Dear Stephen,

Thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

In reply to your email, we can confirm that we will not be able to offer a resolution, or indeed any quote on costs, without a physical assessment of your item. Therefore, we kindly invite you to visit your local store, so our trained advisors can look at your item.

If you are unable to visit a store, you can send your piece via recorded, mail-order delivery to your nearest store, enclosing the item, a letter of request, your receipt and full contact details.

The full list of stores is available on our website www.louisvuitton.com in the "Stores" section and if you would need more information, we invite you to contact our Client Services on 0207 998 6286, where one of our client advisors will be happy to assist you.

We thank you for your understanding and wish you a pleasant day.

Kind regards,
Christopher
Louis Vuitton Client Services
uk@contact.louisvuitton.com


----------



## ILOVENOVA

boyoverboard said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Pretty much the same response as a few years back. I wonder why they won’t allow me to send it to them directly. To the store it is, I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> Dear Stephen,
> 
> Thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> In reply to your email, we can confirm that we will not be able to offer a resolution, or indeed any quote on costs, without a physical assessment of your item. Therefore, we kindly invite you to visit your local store, so our trained advisors can look at your item.
> 
> If you are unable to visit a store, you can send your piece via recorded, mail-order delivery to your nearest store, enclosing the item, a letter of request, your receipt and full contact details.
> 
> The full list of stores is available on our website www.louisvuitton.com in the "Stores" section and if you would need more information, we invite you to contact our Client Services on 0207 998 6286, where one of our client advisors will be happy to assist you.
> 
> We thank you for your understanding and wish you a pleasant day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Christopher
> Louis Vuitton Client Services
> uk@contact.louisvuitton.com


That is pretty odd. Maybe call them to see why if you want to know.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Do any of you know how much it cost to replace all outside vachetta for a speedy 35 in USA now? I wanting to get a vintage speedy 35 and have all vachetta replace. I don't travel much, but could use to put more stuff in. I currently have a speedy 25B.


----------



## Loriad

boyoverboard said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Pretty much the same response as a few years back. I wonder why they won’t allow me to send it to them directly. To the store it is, I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> Dear Stephen,
> 
> Thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> In reply to your email, we can confirm that we will not be able to offer a resolution, or indeed any quote on costs, without a physical assessment of your item. Therefore, we kindly invite you to visit your local store, so our trained advisors can look at your item.
> 
> If you are unable to visit a store, you can send your piece via recorded, mail-order delivery to your nearest store, enclosing the item, a letter of request, your receipt and full contact details.
> 
> The full list of stores is available on our website www.louisvuitton.com in the "Stores" section and if you would need more information, we invite you to contact our Client Services on 0207 998 6286, where one of our client advisors will be happy to assist you.
> 
> We thank you for your understanding and wish you a pleasant day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Christopher
> Louis Vuitton Client Services
> uk@contact.louisvuitton.com


That's a bummer!  Let us know what happens and good luck!


----------



## reason24

and it wouldn't be easier to go to the boutique and that's it

Pretty much the same response as a few years back. I wonder why they won’t allow me to send it to them directly. To the store it is, I guess!



​
​

Dear Stephen,

Thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

In reply to your email, we can confirm that we will not be able to offer a resolution, or indeed any quote on costs, without a physical assessment of your item. Therefore, we kindly invite you to visit your local store, so our trained advisors can look at your item.

If you are unable to visit a store, you can send your piece via recorded, mail-order delivery to your nearest store, enclosing the item, a letter of request, your receipt and full contact details.

The full list of stores is available on our website www.louisvuitton.com in the "Stores" section and if you would need more information, we invite you to contact our Client Services on 0207 998 6286, where one of our client advisors will be happy to assist you.

We thank you for your understanding and wish you a pleasant day.

Kind regards,
Christopher
Louis Vuitton Client Services
uk@contact.louisvuitton.com


----------



## leah.simon11

Hi! I recently sent in a vintage LV trunk / vanity case to have the inside restored. They never quoted me a price and started working on it with estimated completion date mid october (from what I can see under My Repairs) has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## boyoverboard

leah.simon11 said:


> Hi! I recently sent in a vintage LV trunk / vanity case to have the inside restored. They never quoted me a price and started working on it with estimated completion date mid october (from what I can see under My Repairs) has anyone else had this happen?



I've never heard of that. I can't imagine how they would be able to enforce you paying them whatever it is they're planning to charge if you're not happy with it, since they didn't ask you to sign that you agree to a quote. Very strange!


----------



## luvpurses03

ILOVENOVA said:


> Do any of you know how much it cost to replace all outside vachetta for a speedy 35 in USA now? I wanting to get a vintage speedy 35 and have all vachetta replace. I don't travel much, but could use to put more stuff in. I currently have a speedy 25B.



I just sent in my vintage classic monogram Speedy 40 to have all outside leather replaced. They quoted me $600.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

luvpurses03 said:


> I just sent in my vintage classic monogram Speedy 40 to have all outside leather replaced. They quoted me $600.


Thank you for the info


----------



## himynameisalyssa

Quote for speedy 25, all exterior leather replacement -$600. 
speedy 25B, all exterior leather - $780
If want separate repairs:
Handle $240,
Piping $240


----------



## tere8

I'm still debating if it's worth to replace the vachetta on my Berri PM. Here is the quote I got.  To change handle, quoted at $120.00 USD, the handle attachments for an additional $60.00 USD. To change the right and left corner on gusset quoted at $180.00 USD for each side. The total repair cost is $540 USD.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

tere8 said:


> I'm still debating if it's worth to replace the vachetta on my Berri PM. Here is the quote I got.  To change handle, quoted at $120.00 USD, the handle attachments for an additional $60.00 USD. To change the right and left corner on gusset quoted at $180.00 USD for each side. The total repair cost is $540 USD.


Can you post some pictures, maybe we can help you decide?


----------



## tere8

ILOVENOVA said:


> Can you post some pictures, maybe we can help you decide?


Here you go. Overall it's in a good condition. It has patina on the strap, some wear and water stains on both corners. Is it worth to replace them?!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

tere8 said:


> Here you go. Overall it's in a good condition. It has patina on the strap, some wear and water stains on both corners. Is it worth to replace them?!


Still look very good to me. However, have you try to clean or conditioner it. I saw on some videos on Youtube where they make the water marks or vachetta even out. Honestly, I will leave it as is unless I absolutely have extra cash then I would replace ALL vachetta, but not part of it.


----------



## tere8

ILOVENOVA said:


> Still look very good to me. However, have you try to clean or conditioner it. I saw on some videos on Youtube where they make the water marks or vachetta even out. Honestly, I will leave it as is unless I absolutely have extra cash then I would replace ALL vachetta, but not part of it.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll wait until i can't stand these marks.  I've tried to conditioner/clean it but the water marks are still there. I'll check out more videos to see what else I can do to minimize the marks.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Has anyone had eva’s repaired? It doesn’t have a whole lot of leather but where the d ring for strap goes is ripped.


----------



## PlatinumSerenity

Anyone know how much it is to change the pull tab on a speedy monogram bag?
The pull tab on the zipper.
Curious on how much it is to change the vachetta that holds the lock. The circle on the vachetta is broken.
Then , also the vachetta tab where it has Made in x.


----------



## XoDena

Has anyone had all the vachetta replaced on a petite noe? Or know the cost?


----------



## BULL

Edge-repaint on canvas Pocket Agendas: €85
Bottom edge-repaint for 2016-17 Pochette Jour: €85
Replacing handles on canvas Keepall: €85 each


----------



## behindtheseams

Anyone know the repairs cost for a reglazing on the 6 key holders (canvas)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BULL

behindtheseams said:


> Anyone know the repairs cost for a reglazing on the 6 key holders (canvas)? Thanks in advance!


Based on all the reglazing prices I was offered lately, it must also be around a $100.


----------



## behindtheseams

BULL said:


> Based on all the reglazing prices I was offered lately, it must also be around a $100.



Thanks! Wow, that's a lot more than what I was expecting, considering you could buy a whole new card holder for just 1.5x more.


----------



## BULL

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks! Wow, that's a lot more than what I was expecting, considering you could buy a whole new card holder for just 1.5x more.


Exactly. I also told them, that originally I paid €180 for the entire product, and €85 for a quick touch-up felt a LOT. I gave in, but still feels disproportional. On the other hand the same €85 repair applied to my €6-700 items too, so those didn't feel bad at all.


----------



## behindtheseams

BULL said:


> Exactly. I also told them, that originally I paid €180 for the entire product, and €85 for a quick touch-up felt a LOT. I gave in, but still feels disproportional. On the other hand the same €85 repair applied to my €6-700 items too, so those didn't feel bad at all.



Quick update: I reached out to LV customer service and was quoted $120 with a 10-week lead time for a reglazing on a 6 key holder. That's nearly half the cost of a new one, which is ridiculous! I'm tempted to just find a local cobbler or buy a tube of edge kote myself.


----------



## BULL

behindtheseams said:


> Quick update: I reached out to LV customer service and was quoted $120 with a 10-week lead time for a reglazing on a 6 key holder. That's nearly half the cost of a new one, which is ridiculous! I'm tempted to just find a local cobbler or buy a tube of edge kote myself.


WOW. That is +15% more than the price in Europe. Honestly, if you have time, patience, a fine sandpaper, a q-tip and a bottle of good paint (I recommend the one from Tandy Leather), then you'll end up with something just as good.


----------



## NoahVasq

My Sac Souple 45 just returned from a full Vachetta replacement. Looks like they replaced the zipper as well.


----------



## behindtheseams

behindtheseams said:


> Quick update: I reached out to LV customer service and was quoted $120 with a 10-week lead time for a reglazing on a 6 key holder. That's nearly half the cost of a new one, which is ridiculous! I'm tempted to just find a local cobbler or buy a tube of edge kote myself.


Another update: I was running errands over the weekend and happened to be near an LV store, so I decided to pop in and see if I could get another quote for my 6 key holder (with the worn glazing). This time, the SA told me it couldn't be repaired because the canvas was damaged... even though it's clearly only the glazing that's worn and the canvas itself is perfectly fine. I then decided to visit another LV store in my city. The SA at the entrance took a look at my key holder and said it could be repaired, but I'd have to wait to set up an appointment. I decided to forego the appointment since I was in a bit of a rush, but it was just a bizarre experience and turned me off the brand somewhat. It seems so arbitrary in terms of what can and cannot be repaired (along with the associated costs).


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

NoahVasq said:


> My Sac Souple 45 just returned from a full Vachetta replacement. Looks like they replaced the zipper as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218703
> View attachment 5218705
> View attachment 5218706


Wow. Looks brand new. It's gorgeous!

I sent my Noe in for a full vachetta replacement about a month ago, they quoted me about $800, which I think is crazy, but it's better than spending full price for a new one (which are unavailable everywhere atm).


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

luvpurses03 said:


> I just sent in my vintage classic monogram Speedy 40 to have all outside leather replaced. They quoted me $600.


Oh wow, that's good to know. I was wanting to send in my classic monogram Speedy 40 to have all the vachetta replaced once I got my Noe back.


----------



## NoahVasq

Mid Century Gal said:


> Wow. Looks brand new. It's gorgeous!
> 
> I sent my Noe in for a full vachetta replacement about a month ago, they quoted me about $800, which I think is crazy, but it's better than spending full price for a new one (which are unavailable everywhere atm).


My quote for the Sac Souple was $740 full Vachetta and new zipper + all hardware, so I think you’re getting a steal with all the Vachetta on the Noe! I do however think they’re raising the prices on product repairs to kind of make people reconsider and buy new. But this bag was given to me for free! So an almost new keepall-esque bag, for $750 was no problem for me.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

NoahVasq said:


> My quote for the Sac Souple was $740 full Vachetta and new zipper + all hardware, so I think you’re getting a steal with all the Vachetta on the Noe! I do however think they’re raising the prices on product repairs to kind of make people reconsider and buy new. But this bag was given to me for free! So an almost new keepall-esque bag, for $750 was no problem for me.


I feel the same way, which is why I'm going ahead with the repair. I won that bag on eBay about 3 years ago, so it was pretty worn to begin with. I wish I would have taken a before pic to compare with an after pic once I get it back. They quoted 10-14 weeks. How long did it take for yours?


----------



## NoahVasq

It took 12ish weeks, submitted it in July. I have quite a few repairs in rn, and don't mind the longer estimates - gives me more time to contribute to my LV repair fund. Make sure to post your bag once you get it back!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

NoahVasq said:


> It took 12ish weeks, submitted it in July. I have quite a few repairs in rn, and don't mind the longer estimates - gives me more time to contribute to my LV repair fund. *Make sure to post your bag once you get it back!*


Oh, I will for sure!


----------



## mightyhunter

I'm not hopeful, but does anyone know if LV will still replace the vachetta leather on the Cherry Blossom Pochettes from the Murakami collection? I've heard once they no longer have the parts on hand, they can't do anything about it 

This is the bag I'm referring to (not my photo, pulled from Google):


----------



## bbkctpf

Hi everyone.  First repair question!  Has anyone have a bag rejected for repair bc the canvas was too stiff?  I am considering sending in a trouville 2004 - anyone for one done recently?

For those of you who has an online quote, do you pay for it after it comes back repaired?  I know in store you pay for it after it’s repaired.

For anyone that got their quote in store and online, how much of a price difference was it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

bbkctpf said:


> Hi everyone.  First repair question!  Has anyone have a bag rejected for repair bc the canvas was too stiff?  I am considering sending in a trouville 2004 - anyone for one done recently?
> 
> For those of you who has an online quote, do you pay for it after it comes back repaired?  I know in store you pay for it after it’s repaired.
> 
> For anyone that got their quote in store and online, how much of a price difference was it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't know about online, but I have a repair currently at the store, and they won't charge me until I pick it up. She gave me a quote so I know how much it'll be, but I won't pay until it's finished.

Online might be different, I would call CS to see.


----------



## Loriad

bbkctpf said:


> Hi everyone.  First repair question!  Has anyone have a bag rejected for repair bc the canvas was too stiff?  I am considering sending in a trouville 2004 - anyone for one done recently?
> 
> For those of you who has an online quote, do you pay for it after it comes back repaired?  I know in store you pay for it after it’s repaired.
> 
> For anyone that got their quote in store and online, how much of a price difference was it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


For me, it was cheaper to go through the online service than the store. I think, but I can't remember positively, they emailed me when the repair was finished and then sent me a payment link. That's my best recollection. I do remember it being done quicker than they originally promised. Actually I think they called me when it was done and then emailed a payment link.


----------



## fufulynn

eha38 said:


> It took over 7 months, but my full repair of a vintage Danube is finally ready for pickup!


May I ask how much it cost you to get all of the vacheta leather replaced?


----------



## BagAddiction712

Hey everyone! I tried reaching out to Louis Vuitton via email twice so I could send pics but haven’t gotten a response. I have a delighful MM from 2011. I know it’s a discontinued bag, so I was just wondering if anyone knew if they would still be able to repair it? Specifically the handle, that’s what made me fall in love with it and it’s my favorite. I attached a pic for reference. Thanks for any help!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

How long does LV usually take to respond to email requests for quote for repairs?

Edit: Please disregard, I got a response and only took 48 hours given I sent it on Friday, got a response today.


----------



## vdlomas

BagAddiction712 said:


> Hey everyone! I tried reaching out to Louis Vuitton via email twice so I could send pics but haven’t gotten a response. I have a delighful MM from 2011. I know it’s a discontinued bag, so I was just wondering if anyone knew if they would still be able to repair it? Specifically the handle, that’s what made me fall in love with it and it’s my favorite. I attached a pic for reference. Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237664


Yes, I recently (March) had all of the leather piping including the handle on my delightful MM replaced...  I was too excited too put her to use so I didn't take any pics.  The repair cost was $660.00 .


----------



## BagAddiction712

vdlomas said:


> Yes, I recently (March) had all of the leather piping including the handle on my delightful MM replaced...  I was too excited too put her to use so I didn't take any pics.  The repair cost was $660.00 .


Thank you so much! I’m relieved to hear this lol.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I did get an initial response with an estimate for repair of an Eva clutch. The email said to respond and once  I select the services, they will send me a shipping label and agreement. Which I have done so,  Do I get those in the mail or in an email?


----------



## tere8

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I did get an initial response with an estimate for repair of an Eva clutch. The email said to respond and once  I select the services, they will send me a shipping label and agreement. Which I have done so,  Do I get those in the mail or in an email?


For my experience, they'll send those in an email.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

tere8 said:


> For my experience, they'll send those in an email.


Thank you. I guess I’ll just have to be patient to see when they respond. I replied to their email on Monday and haven’t heard back yet.


----------



## jacbel

Hi, does anyone have any experience of having the D ring tab replaced on a PA? I’ve been told that because the tab is part of the one continuous piece of canvas that runs right around the bottom of the bag, the whole lot needs to be replaced. But if that’s replaced it’s likely to look slightly different from the sides..
thanks

View attachment 5241432


----------



## Luvshandbags

jacbel said:


> Hi, does anyone have any experience of having the D ring tab replaced on a PA? I’ve been told that because the tab is part of the one continuous piece of canvas that runs right around the bottom of the bag, the whole lot needs to be replaced. But if that’s replaced it’s likely to look slightly different from the sides..
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 5241432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241436


Hi,
I just had my O ring replaced and it was $60. However the area where your O ring is the monogram looks ripped so that is maybe why they want to replace the whole section. Wishing the best in your decision.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Don't quote me on this, but I've read that LV won't replace anything that's canvas. Only vachetta. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Missmelissa_e

Hi there so I've been stalking this thread and I've been looking for a similar answer so there are no repetitive posts, sorry to be annoying.

I've been stalking this vintage bag for sale online recently and the lining on the inside is damaged. I would just like your opinion if LV would still repair it or if they would reject it? 

This is probably the worst part of the bag if I'm honest, the rest is in good condition.


----------



## BULL

Missmelissa_e said:


> Hi there so I've been stalking this thread and I've been looking for a similar answer so there are no repetitive posts, sorry to be annoying.
> 
> I've been stalking this vintage bag for sale online recently and the lining on the inside is damaged. I would just like your opinion if LV would still repair it or if they would reject it?
> 
> This is probably the worst part of the bag if I'm honest, the rest is in good condition.
> 
> View attachment 5249796


I am sure they would repair. This infamous Vuittonite lining can be very sensitive on the long run, most I have seen were already fallen apart, this is in good condition compared to those.


----------



## Missmelissa_e

BULL said:


> I am sure they would repair. This infamous Vuittonite lining can be very sensitive on the long run, most I have seen were already fallen apart, this is in good condition compared to those.


Thank you so much for your answer, I feel a lot more hopeful now. All I need to worry about is if the bag is authentic or not. Thanks again


----------



## ling5324

US, no cost, they just gave me a new mini backpack


----------



## Cthai

Hi!
I send in my lockit PM Epi in July to have the handle replaced (both was sticky ) I been calling LV to see if it was ready, but I’m getting the same respond “still in process” when I drop the bag off at the store they said about 12 weeks. It’s been 15 plus weeks now, I was wondering how long did it took everyone to have their bags replaced and a call from LV? I don’t want to keep calling every week, if they need more time that’s fine with me, I  just want an update since it pass the 12 weeks mark but I received no updates unless I call.

thank you


----------



## reason24

NoahVasq said:


> My Sac Souple 45 just returned from a full Vachetta replacement. Looks like they replaced the zipper as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218703
> View attachment 5218705
> View attachment 5218706


I was looking at this piece to be off-center.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My friend had the lining of her Trocadero 30 (Mono Canvas) replaced. The typical sticky lining problem in 2 inside pockets. It cost her 325€ and took 4 weeks.

I had all Vachetta parts of my Saumur 30 replaced, 800€ and took 5 weeks.


----------



## miknarth

Cthai said:


> Hi!
> I send in my lockit PM Epi in July to have the handle replaced (both was sticky ) I been calling LV to see if it was ready, but I’m getting the same respond “still in process” when I drop the bag off at the store they said about 12 weeks. It’s been 15 plus weeks now, I was wondering how long did it took everyone to have their bags replaced and a call from LV? I don’t want to keep calling every week, if they need more time that’s fine with me, I  just want an update since it pass the 12 weeks mark but I received no updates unless I call.
> 
> thank you


My last item had a repair estimate of 14 weeks but it took nearly 6 months until completion. I would say it’s hit or miss whether you’ll get your item back within the estimated window. I’ve had lots of items repaired in the last couple of years and some came back on time (and even early) and others came back weeks and months after the estimated timeframe. Just be patient, it’ll come back to you eventually. I would say the only time you need to start calling is if the progress changes to delivered, and you’re not getting any calls or updates about it.


----------



## mightyhunter

Does someone know:

1) How much do replacement straps for the PSM cost? Any info appreciated, but I am in Canada 
2) Would it be possible for me to order a new set of straps for my PSM so I can have a "spare set"? I'm thinking about doing this because I want to use a strap shortening hack, which is pretty damaging to them - and I would prefer to have a separate set to keep from the damage when I don't want to wear my PSM as a backpack, if that makes sense? Hopefully I don't sound insane lol

I spoke to a CS rep on the phone today who said that if I wanted to order replacement straps, I'd have to give back my current pair -- fair, they're called "replacements" for a reason. However, surely there must be cases where people lose a strap, etc. and simply request to purchase new straps?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

CrackBerryCream said:


> My friend had the lining of her Trocadero 30 (Mono Canvas) replaced. The typical sticky lining problem in 2 inside pockets. It cost her 325€ and took 4 weeks.
> 
> I had all Vachetta parts of my Saumur 30 replaced, 800€ and took 5 weeks.


I had all vachetta replaced on my large Noe and I just picked it up last weekend. I dropped it off in mid-September and it only took a few months. It cost $660, and they initially quoted me $960. So I was surprised it was $300 cheaper than their initial quote. 

It looks gorgeous! It literally looks like a brand new bag. I love it.


----------



## Missmelissa_e

mightyhunter said:


> Does someone know:
> 
> 1) How much do replacement straps for the PSM cost? Any info appreciated, but I am in Canada
> 2) Would it be possible for me to order a new set of straps for my PSM so I can have a "spare set"? I'm thinking about doing this because I want to use a strap shortening hack, which is pretty damaging to them - and I would prefer to have a separate set to keep from the damage when I don't want to wear my PSM as a backpack, if that makes sense? Hopefully I don't sound insane lol
> 
> I spoke to a CS rep on the phone today who said that if I wanted to order replacement straps, I'd have to give back my current pair -- fair, they're called "replacements" for a reason. However, surely there must be cases where people lose a strap, etc. and simply request to purchase new straps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I understand why you would want to keep your old PSM strap, I would ignore what the CS on the phone said and just go in store and say you lost it so you can keep both the old and new ones.


----------



## wowzers1941

jacbel said:


> Hi, does anyone have any experience of having the D ring tab replaced on a PA? I’ve been told that because the tab is part of the one continuous piece of canvas that runs right around the bottom of the bag, the whole lot needs to be replaced. But if that’s replaced it’s likely to look slightly different from the sides..
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your resolution? My logic is they won't touch it given the cracks on the canvas.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roe

I've been thinking about replacing the straps and vachetta trim on my neverfull pm. anybody know more or less how much that will be.


----------



## Loriad

Roe said:


> I've been thinking about replacing the straps and vachetta trim on my neverfull pm. anybody know more or less how much that will be.


It cost me $450 for the exterior vachetta. I have the old model and didn't want the pocket replaced. I posted somewhere earlier in the thread about how long it took. Well worth it. They did a beautiful job and it's like a brand new bag.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Today I was talking to my SA at Louis Vuitton KaDeWe location in Berlin, she told me the replacement for all outta leather parts for my Speedy 40 will cost 450€ and will take approximately 2 month. Im very excited and will take her in for repair in January.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

DennisLVoes said:


> Today I was talking to my SA at Louis Vuitton KaDeWe location in Berlin, she told me the replacement for all outta leather parts for my Speedy 40 will cost 450€ and will take approximately 2 month. Im very excited and will take her in for repair in January.


I just brought my Speedy 40 into LV this past weekend to have all the vachetta replaced as well as the inner pocket. They quoted me $900 (ouch!). I went ahead and submitted it because the vachetta is really dark and the zipper pull is just ripped up. They quoted me 14-15 week timeframe.


----------



## Roe

Loriad said:


> It cost me $450 for the exterior vachetta. I have the old model and didn't want the pocket replaced. I posted somewhere earlier in the thread about how long it took. Well worth it. They did a beautiful job and it's like a brand new bag.


450 is not bad. Considering the pm now goes for 1600 plus


----------



## Loriad

Roe said:


> 450 is not bad. Considering the pm now goes for 1600 plus


That's what I was thinking! They quoted me more in the boutique so I went thru customer service.


----------



## Genairene002

If you zoom in, you can see the logo peeling off of my LV I bought it in Sept 2021 and it was peeling within a couple of weeks.  I bought it at Dillards but didn't realize it was sold by what goes around comes around and after spending 2150.00 I seem to have no options. any suggestions?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Genairene002 said:


> If you zoom in, you can see the logo peeling off of my LV I bought it in Sept 2021 and it was peeling within a couple of weeks.  I bought it at Dillards but didn't realize it was sold by what goes around comes around and after spending 2150.00 I seem to have no options. any suggestions?


The canvas cannot be repaired. You mentioned you signed a piece of paper stating there were no returns? I don’t know what the agreement is with Dillards selling what goes around bags …there have been issues of the canvas peeling on canvas bags. Was the canvas peeling when you bought it ?


----------



## mrslkc23

Genairene002 said:


> If you zoom in, you can see the logo peeling off of my LV I bought it in Sept 2021 and it was peeling within a couple of weeks.  I bought it at Dillards but didn't realize it was sold by what goes around comes around and after spending 2150.00 I seem to have no options. any suggestions?


Never seen this kind of peeling before that even the actual print is coming off. I've seen canvas coating peeling/bubbling but not to this extent. Did the bag get in contact with alcohol or hand sanitizer by any chance?


----------



## Genairene002

mrslkc23 said:


> Never seen this kind of peeling before that even the actual print is coming off. I've seen canvas coating peeling/bubbling but not to this extent. Did the bag get in contact with alcohol or hand sanitizer by any chance?


No I can't imagine what happened.  I wore it on my shoulder for the afternoon and then saw this peeling. I spent two days on google trying to find another purse that may have had this problem and I wasn't able to find anything!


----------



## Genairene002

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The canvas cannot be repaired. You mentioned you signed a piece of paper stating there were no returns? I don’t know what the agreement is with Dillards selling what goes around bags …there have been issues of the canvas peeling on canvas bags. Was the canvas peeling when you bought it ?


No I didn't notice any problems with it until I used it for a full day


----------



## Genairene002

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The canvas cannot be repaired. You mentioned you signed a piece of paper stating there were no returns? I don’t know what the agreement is with Dillards selling what goes around bags …there have been issues of the canvas peeling on canvas bags. Was the canvas peeling when you bought it ?


Honestly!! the purse was beautiful! I had no idea that it was even second hand or that any of the bags on display were.


----------



## Efenig91

Hey everyone and happy Holidays! I sent in a request to replace the zipper due to a hole forming on the fabric part (I will include picture) and replace the piping as it is wearing on the corners. The pricing was as follows: 
Piping: $180
Change outside main zipper: $180
With a total of $360USD.
Not bad in my opinion. I was expecting a higher price to be honest. However, I am concerned repairing the hole around the zipper may become an issue. I opened the flap and it looks like the zipper is also sewn into the lining, so hopefully that won be a hindrance. When I got my KeepAll 50 repaired last year, I had to replace the piping along with the hangers due to the piping getting damaged when replacing the hangers.


----------



## Missmelissa_e

Hello Happy Holidays Everyone! 

I just have a quick question, I would really like some opinions too. 

I've found a vintage piece, it is in great condition, the only problem is the canvas is slightly white in one patch, I wouldn't say it is cracked just the canvas has been lifted slightly or scratched. 

Its not very noticeable and very minor but I've heard LV have a strict policy of not fixing damaged canvas. Would they make an exception in this case if I sent it off for repairs?


----------



## BULL

Missmelissa_e said:


> Hello Happy Holidays Everyone!
> 
> I just have a quick question, I would really like some opinions too.
> 
> I've found a vintage piece, it is in great condition, the only problem is the canvas is slightly white in one patch, I wouldn't say it is cracked just the canvas has been lifted slightly or scratched.
> 
> Its not very noticeable and very minor but I've heard LV have a strict policy of not fixing damaged canvas. Would they make an exception in this case if I sent it off for repairs?
> 
> View attachment 5281654


Depends on what you want to get repaired on it. If leather parts / zipper / edge paint, etc. then probably yes. If the canvas, hard no.


----------



## Efenig91

So update on my repairs: they cannot replace the piping sadly. Nothing was majorly wrong with said piping, just peeling at corners. They did however say they can “provide leather care”. Has anyone else experienced this before or something similar? They were able to replace the piping on my Keepall last year I wonder what makes this different?


----------



## wowzers1941

Efenig91 said:


> So update on my repairs: they cannot replace the piping sadly. Nothing was majorly wrong with said piping, just peeling at corners. They did however say they can “provide leather care”. Has anyone else experienced this before or something similar? They were able to replace the piping on my Keepall last year I wonder what makes this different?



Why can't they replace the piping? If they couldn't they wouldn't have been able to quote you $180 to replace it. Something weird is going on, no reason it can't be replaced...


----------



## Efenig91

wowzers1941 said:


> Why can't they replace the piping? If they couldn't they wouldn't have been able to quote you $180 to replace it. Something weird is going on, no reason it can't be replaced...


What confuses me, at first it was made to seem like they could. I plan on giving them a call to find out what leather care means. I can’t imagine they do any re-dying to bring the color back. Even if it is re-dying, that’s a steep price for two little corners.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I have shipped my Eva clutch for d ring tab replacement and new strap for total $240. ($180 for the strap and $60 for the tab that holds the d ring). It’s been in their hand for a month and I haven’t heard anything yet. Anxious waiting.


----------



## Efenig91

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have shipped my Eva clutch for d ring tab replacement and new strap for total $240. ($180 for the strap and $60 for the tab that holds the d ring). It’s been in their hand for a month and I haven’t heard anything yet. Anxious waiting.


Do you have a LouisVuitton.com account? If not, sign up and you can track the progress of your repair.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Efenig91 said:


> Do you have a LouisVuitton.com account? If not, sign up and you can track the progress of your repair.


Thank you for the information . I do have a LV account.


----------



## wowzers1941

Efenig91 said:


> What confuses me, at first it was made to seem like they could. I plan on giving them a call to find out what leather care means. I can’t imagine they do any re-dying to bring the color back. Even if it is re-dying, that’s a steep price for two little corners.



Customer service on the phone won't be able to tell you anything, they are pretty useless unless you need someone to talk to to place an instock product order. I don't believe they will do any re-dying, they would rather replace that piece of leather or canvas. What is the product model # and I'll ask my repair person of that's any help, I'll be going today.


----------



## BULL

Efenig91 said:


> So update on my repairs: they cannot replace the piping sadly. Nothing was majorly wrong with said piping, just peeling at corners. They did however say they can “provide leather care”. Has anyone else experienced this before or something similar? They were able to replace the piping on my Keepall last year I wonder what makes this different?


I am sad to hear they can't redo the piping afterall. Somewhat surprising, somewhat understandable. They do repair anything as long as the material in that colour still exists, they have hardware and other ingredients in matching colour (like edge paint).
The thing is that classic Taïga piping is a very different construction than any other piping they do. It was a special feature, exclusive to that line. I made a little pic, easier to explain that way. Normal piping is just a single strip of leather folded (sometimes with a plastic tube inside for structure), and that's it. Taïga piping was 2 layers of the exact same leather as the body of the bag itself. And their joint outside edge was painted with the exact same edge paint as the rest of the edges (although on Taïga most top edges were folded, so the painted ones were only these "piping" edges).
They replaced these pipings on Taïga pieces a few years ago with regular piping. They discontinued Ardoïse, and now they only have Black, which is a pitch black colour, not the duo-tone dark graphite that Ardoïse was. The edge paint of Ardoïse was also a lighter colour than the black they have for Black Taïga. My guess is that they either don't have enough stock left of Ardoïse leather, or they no longer have the same colour edge paint, and they — under no circumstance — will use "something somewhat similar". Would compromise the design integrity of the product. First I found this philosophy a little too much, but now I understand it. It wouldn't be the same bag.


----------



## Efenig91

BULL said:


> I am sad to hear they can't redo the piping afterall. Somewhat surprising, somewhat understandable. They do repair anything as long as the material in that colour still exists, they have hardware and other ingredients in matching colour (like edge paint).
> The thing is that classic Taïga piping is a very different construction than any other piping they do. It was a special feature, exclusive to that line. I made a little pic, easier to explain that way. Normal piping is just a single strip of leather folded (sometimes with a plastic tube inside for structure), and that's it. Taïga piping was 2 layers of the exact same leather as the body of the bag itself. And their joint outside edge was painted with the exact same edge paint as the rest of the edges (although on Taïga most top edges were folded, so the painted ones were only these "piping" edges).
> They replaced these pipings on Taïga pieces a few years ago with regular piping. They discontinued Ardoïse, and now they only have Black, which is a pitch black colour, not the duo-tone dark graphite that Ardoïse was. The edge paint of Ardoïse was also a lighter colour than the black they have for Black Taïga. My guess is that they either don't have enough stock left of Ardoïse leather, or they no longer have the same colour edge paint, and they — under no circumstance — will use "something somewhat similar". Would compromise the design integrity of the product. First I found this philosophy a little too much, but now I understand it. It wouldn't be the same bag.
> View attachment 5284482


Wow! I did not realize that! Thank you so much for the information! I had purchased it second hand from FP and honestly was shocked in how good of condition it was in for being 16 years old- previous owner must have taken very good care of it.  I did a little research on the specific bag and it was from Marc Jacobs 2005 collection and like you said, the bag is no longer in production. I am glad they were upfront and are keeping the bag original. Thanks again!


----------



## Efenig91

wowzers1941 said:


> Customer service on the phone won't be able to tell you anything, they are pretty useless unless you need someone to talk to to place an instock product order. I don't believe they will do any re-dying, they would rather replace that piece of leather or canvas. What is the product model # and I'll ask my repair person of that's any help, I'll be going today.


Sorry for the late response, I just saw your reply and wanted to say thank you for trying to help. 
Yeah, when LV had my Keepall last year, before knowing I could track my repair progress online, I called a few times to check on its progress and either was placed on an extensive hold while they found out, or was told one time my item was lost (my heart dropped).


----------



## wowzers1941

I'm getting some Taiga leather piping replaced on a Keepall atm. Hope I don't have any problems


----------



## Efenig91

wowzers1941 said:


> I'm getting some Taiga leather piping replaced on a Keepall atm. Hope I don't have any problems


Keep us updated id love to hear what they are able to do for you. Based on a previous reply, it’s more of the coloring and availability on my piece since it’s no longer in production. By the way, what did they say your turn around would be?


----------



## BULL

wowzers1941 said:


> I'm getting some Taiga leather piping replaced on a Keepall atm. Hope I don't have any problems


Yes those Taïga Keepalls all have the regular piping, fortunately easier to repair. Which colour is it?


----------



## wowzers1941

BULL said:


> Yes those Taïga Keepalls all have the regular piping, fortunately easier to repair. Which colour is it?



Special canvas Keepall with Taiga light black piping. Don't forsee any problems but never encountered a repair not being able to go through.


----------



## wowzers1941

Efenig91 said:


> Keep us updated id love to hear what they are able to do for you. Based on a previous reply, it’s more of the coloring and availability on my piece since it’s no longer in production. By the way, what did they say your turn around would be?



My piece is from 2008 and 14 weeks currently. I have about 5 pieces being done and I wish I would have waited but it doesn't matter, because 6 months down the road it could be the same.


----------



## Moxisox

Just incase anyone was wondering how much a replacement Favorite MM strap is, I just ordered one through online repairs, and it was $60.


----------



## cfrozal23

Moxisox said:


> Just incase anyone was wondering how much a replacement Favorite MM strap is, I just ordered one through online repairs, and it was $60.


Hi- is this for the older model favorite mm? Just purchased a preloved one and was planning on using my monogram one- but I’d love a replacement strap. Did you submit a request thru repairs? I just submitted a request for the front plate of the favorite


----------



## BB8

Anyone had this happen to their Speedy lock and keys? I've had my Speedy B25 for about 3+ years, and have kept the lock and key separate stored away. I also notice the various gold tone hardware on the bag itself also show signs of some tarnishing, but not this bad (FYI I've only used the bag a handful of times). Any idea if LV can get this back to it's original gold glory and how much?


----------



## BULL

BB8 said:


> Anyone had this happen to their Speedy lock and keys? I've had my Speedy B25 for about 3+ years, and have kept the lock and key separate stored away. I also notice the various gold tone hardware on the bag itself also show signs of some tarnishing, but not this bad (FYI I've only used the bag a handful of times). Any idea if LV can get this back to it's original gold glory and how much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298493
> View attachment 5298494


They are not repairing locks and keys. They will either give you a complimentary new set or offer one for a small amount of money. I don't know what is the current price though.


----------



## Moxisox

cfrozal23 said:


> Hi- is this for the older model favorite mm? Just purchased a preloved one and was planning on using my monogram one- but I’d love a replacement strap. Did you submit a request thru repairs? I just submitted a request for the front plate of the favorite


Yes, from 2019. I just did it through the app.


----------



## BB8

BULL said:


> They are not repairing locks and keys. They will either give you a complimentary new set or offer one for a small amount of money. I don't know what is the current price though.


Thank you @BULL


----------



## boyoverboard

BB8 said:


> Anyone had this happen to their Speedy lock and keys? I've had my Speedy B25 for about 3+ years, and have kept the lock and key separate stored away. I also notice the various gold tone hardware on the bag itself also show signs of some tarnishing, but not this bad (FYI I've only used the bag a handful of times). Any idea if LV can get this back to it's original gold glory and how much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298493
> View attachment 5298494


They won't repair/clean it for you, but they would sell you a new one. However, try cleaning it yourself! I used toothpaste on mine and they came up beautifully.


----------



## BB8

boyoverboard said:


> They won't repair/clean it for you, but they would sell you a new one. However, try cleaning it yourself! I used toothpaste on mine and they came up beautifully.


Thank you! I will try this


----------



## cfrozal23

So I got this quote to replace my clasp on my new to me monogram favorite MM… 4 months… I just got her….does anyone know how long the quote is good for? I’m think of sending her in in May— when I can use my favorite mm DA.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## LuvChanel55

How much is it to replace the vachetta tab and get a new NM strap for the pochette accessories?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Does anyone know if LV will sell the Odeon PM (new model) strap as a replacement part? I have the bag and really bungled up the strap (long story, but I’m not pleased with it). So it isn’t defective, really just a flaw that I created. I submitted a repair request but haven’t heard anything yet. Has anyone had a similar experience with this or another bag?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Moxisox said:


> Just incase anyone was wondering how much a replacement Favorite MM strap is, I just ordered one through online repairs, and it was $60.


May I ask if they made you send the old strap in? I have a request pending for my Odeon strap and am curious if they will require that the old strap be sent back before replacing it.


----------



## THE_Lena

JewelryLover101 said:


> Does anyone know if LV will sell the Odeon PM (new model) strap as a replacement part? I have the bag and really bungled up the strap (long story, but I’m not pleased with it). So it isn’t defective, really just a flaw that I created. I submitted a repair request but haven’t heard anything yet. Has anyone had a similar experience with this or another bag?


I ordered an additional pink strap for the MPA. Nothing was wrong with my original one. I just wanted an extra one. They had to do a “repair request” for the extra strap. Took awhile maybe two months (Idk y) but eventually they sent a new one out to me.


----------



## JewelryLover101

THE_Lena said:


> I ordered an additional pink strap for the MPA. Nothing was wrong with my original one. I just wanted an extra one. They had to do a “repair request” for the extra strap. Took awhile maybe two months (Idk y) but eventually they sent a new one out to me.


That is good to hear, thank you! Did you submit the request through the app or in store?


----------



## THE_Lena

JewelryLover101 said:


> That is good to hear, thank you! Did you submit the request through the app or in store?


I texted my CA.


----------



## Moxisox

JewelryLover101 said:


> May I ask if they made you send the old strap in? I have a request pending for my Odeon strap and am curious if they will require that the old strap be sent back before replacing it.


Nope. It was a bit confusing at first, bc it follows the same process in the system as an actual repair. So after they sent me the price and I clicked the button to approve it, it still moved to the next step of me sending my bag in, and they emailed me a label, etc. I almost called about it, but after about a week it moved on to the next steps that they were making it. They originally quoted 4-6 weeks and after about 4 weeks I got the email it was ready, and they sent me a payment link. I paid it, and it’s currently in shipment. I hope this helps.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Moxisox said:


> Nope. It was a bit confusing at first, bc it follows the same process in the system as an actual repair. So after they sent me the price and I clicked the button to approve it, it still moved to the next step of me sending my bag in, and they emailed me a label, etc. I almost called about it, but after about a week it moved on to the next steps that they were making it. They originally quoted 4-6 weeks and after about 4 weeks I got the email it was ready, and they sent me a payment link. I paid it, and it’s currently in shipment. I hope this helps.


Thank you! That gives me hope!


----------



## lv_katie

LuvChanel55 said:


> How much is it to replace the vachetta tab and get a new NM strap for the pochette accessories?


Not sure about the tab, strap was $60 us


----------



## Luvshandbags

LuvChanel55 said:


> How much is it to replace the vachetta tab and get a new NM strap for the pochette accessories?


Hi,

i just got mine done. I paid $60 for the tab and $60 for a new strap. The first time I took it in I didn’t have the o ring done one the non tab side. I thought it would look ok. I ended up taking it back and did the other o ring replacement which they did at the Boutique for and $60. So for everything $180.HTH


----------



## ramona708

Hey guys,
idk if this was already asked and talked about:
Anyone knows what the costs are about for replacing the hardware on speedy b (including the strap)?
My hardware looks crappy after several years of use.  I would especially like to exchange the D-rings on the sides (chipping…) as well as the carabines and the pin buckles of the strap. TIA


----------



## mrslkc23

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> idk if this was already asked and talked about:
> Anyone knows what the costs are about for replacing the hardware on speedy b (including the strap)?
> My hardware looks crappy after several years of use.  I would especially like to exchange the D-rings on the sides (chipping…) as well as the carabines and the pin buckles of the strap. TIA


I had the D rings on mine replaced recently, they were SGD90 (USD60) each. 

For the strap I think you cannot change just the hardware, the entire strap will be changed altogether. But I could be wrong, maybe others who have done it can chime in!


----------



## ramona708

Only question left will be: Is it worth at all to change the hardware as it will get horrible again with use  

I just dont get why I cant order the better shiny gold hardware as used on premium leather speedys - even if I would pay extra for it.  Once I asked CS, no chance…. Sometimes I dont understand LV‘s policy…


----------



## mrslkc23

ramona708 said:


> Only question left will be: Is it worth at all to change the hardware as it will get horrible again with use
> 
> I just dont get why I cant order the better shiny gold hardware as used on premium leather speedys - even if I would pay extra for it.  Once I asked CS, no chance…. Sometimes I dont understand LV‘s policy…


After changing the D rings, I put a protector to prevent the rubbing like last time. It's not the prettiest look but I chose to do it anyway cos the replacement D rings are not cheap.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

mrslkc23 said:


> After changing the D rings, I put a protector to prevent the rubbing like last time. It's not the prettiest look but I chose to do it anyway cos the replacement D rings are not cheap.


hmmm.. it actually don't look that bad .. not a bad idea.. where did you get this protector?


----------



## mrslkc23

ILOVENOVA said:


> hmmm.. it actually don't look that bad .. not a bad idea.. where did you get this protector?


They're from amazon, search for ring size adjuster. The one i used for the speedy b D rings was the 2nd size.


----------



## ramona708

mrslkc23 said:


> They're from amazon, search for ring size adjuster. The one i used for the speedy b D rings was the 2nd size.



Great idea! But doesn‘t it slip when used so that the carabine „slides through the spirals“ and scratches the D-ring anyway? Does it hold?
Then I will get those protectors too!


----------



## mrslkc23

ramona708 said:


> Great idea! But doesn‘t it slip when used so that the carabine „slides through the spirals“ and scratches the D-ring anyway? Does it hold?
> Then I will get those protectors too!


No it doesn't slip. The fit is tight and snug on the D rings


----------



## deanomatter

Hi all
Does anybody in EU has ever done replacement all vachetta for Noe Large ? If yes , how much did you pay ?


----------



## itsmree

I just received this quote to change all the leather on a montsouris MM  - 6- 8 months


----------



## itsmree

deanomatter said:


> Hi all
> Does anybody in EU has ever done replacement all vachetta for Noe Large ? If yes , how much did you pay ?


you can request a repair on the app and within a few days get a quote.  i just received a quote to replace all the leather on a Montsouris Backpack MM. it was $840 and turn around time is quoted at 6-8 months (sigh)


----------



## itsmree

cfrozal23 said:


> View attachment 5301511
> 
> So I got this quote to replace my clasp on my new to me monogram favorite MM… 4 months… I just got her….does anyone know how long the quote is good for? I’m think of sending her in in May— when I can use my favorite mm DA.  What are your thoughts?


i just got a quote today and they quoted 6-8 months (sigh)


----------



## ILOVENOVA

itsmree said:


> I just received this quote to change all the leather on a montsouris MM  - 6- 8 months
> 
> View attachment 5323018


The amount is correct. That is what they quoted me too.  I put mind in for repair back in September 2021, and they haven't call me for pick up yet. I haven't check with either.


----------



## itsmree

ILOVENOVA said:


> The amount is correct. That is what they quoted me too.  I put mind in for repair back in September 2021, and they haven't call me for pick up yet. I haven't check with either.


oh, sorry, to clarify, i am totally ok with the quote, just the timeline made me sad.  I can just look on the bright side and say it will be a christmas present


----------



## DaisyM

Has anyone used Purse Rehab for vachetta leather replacement?


----------



## handbagcrunch

cfrozal23 said:


> View attachment 5301511
> 
> So I got this quote to replace my clasp on my new to me monogram favorite MM… 4 months… I just got her….does anyone know how long the quote is good for? I’m think of sending her in in May— when I can use my favorite mm DA.  What are your thoughts?


Hi, just came across your post. Did you have your clasp replaced? What was the reason for you wanting to replace it? Is it in bad condition or is it not latching well? Just an FYI, I had the clasp on 2 favorites (DA and DE) replaced for free because the magnetic clasp didn't hold well.


----------



## lovexchanel

Does anyone know How long it has taken to get a reply after you submit a repair request online?


----------



## Expy00

I own a classic Speedy 35, it was my first LV and a Xmas present, way back when I was in college. Over time, the brass tabs have tarnished and oxidized onto the vachetta chaps, sadly. Last summer, I took the bag into my local LV boutique for a repair estimate. It was around $600 USD or so to have the brass tabs replaced, along with the vachetta chaps, handles and piping. Essentially all of the vachetta leather would need to be replaced if I wanted a uniform coloring of it. At the time, I opted not to have the repair done as otherwise, the monogram canvas and interior are in most excellent condition. Plus, the repair cost would have exceeded half the cost of a new Speedy 35, at the time. Given the new LV price increase for the Speedy, I’m probably now going to opt to get the bag repaired if the new repair estimate doesn’t exceed $700 USD, accounting for inflation.


----------



## SatinDoll

lovexchanel said:


> Does anyone know How long it has taken to get a reply after you submit a repair request online?



^^ Good question. I would like to know this as well.


----------



## Moxisox

SatinDoll said:


> ^^ Good question. I would like to know this as well.


Mine was 2 days.


----------



## Moxisox

lovexchanel said:


> Does anyone know How long it has taken to get a reply after you submit a repair request online?


Mine took 2 days. It may be longer depending on what the repair is. Mine was just a replacement strap.


----------



## coffeerun

lovexchanel said:


> Does anyone know How long it has taken to get a reply after you submit a repair request online?


For me, I received a reply to my first inquiry the same day. However I had some additional questions. They answered those quite promptly and my bag was on its way to them within days! Good luck!


----------



## theatot

Expy00 said:


> I own a classic Speedy 35, it was my first LV and a Xmas present, way back when I was in college. Over time, the brass tabs have tarnished and oxidized onto the vachetta chaps, sadly. Last summer, I took the bag into my local LV boutique for a repair estimate. It was around $600 USD or so to have the brass tabs replaced, along with the vachetta chaps, handles and piping. Essentially all of the vachetta leather would need to be replaced if I wanted a uniform coloring of it. At the time, I opted not to have the repair done as otherwise, the monogram canvas and interior are in most excellent condition. Plus, the repair cost would have exceeded half the cost of a new Speedy 35, at the time. Given the new LV price increase for the Speedy, I’m probably now going to opt to get the bag repaired if the new repair estimate doesn’t exceed $700 USD, accounting for inflation.



I have just been recently quoted for a full vachetta replacement for my speedy 25 but it was misquoted as a speedy 30. The full vachetta replacement is still $600.


----------



## itsmree

ILOVENOVA said:


> The amount is correct. That is what they quoted me too.  I put mind in for repair back in September 2021, and they haven't call me for pick up yet. I haven't check with either.


please let me know when you get it back. would love to see.


----------



## SatinDoll

Moxisox said:


> Mine was 2 days.


Thanks for answering!


----------



## Expy00

theatot said:


> I have just been recently quoted for a full vachetta replacement for my speedy 25 but it was misquoted as a speedy 30. The full vachetta replacement is still $600.



Good to know, thank you for the information. Earlier today, I stopped by my local LV boutique and let my CA know that I‘ll be bringing the Speedy in for repair.


----------



## JazziMe

Hi 
how much would it be for the glazing on am Emily wallet please?
thanks


----------



## mizz_tiff

SatinDoll said:


> ^^ Good question. I would like to know this as well.


I have emailed LV a few months ago and STILL haven't gotten a reply back. I need my pochette accessories repaired. I did find another website that does repairs & they are located In England.


----------



## itsmree

mizz_tiff said:


> I have emailed LV a few months ago and STILL haven't gotten a reply back. I need my pochette accessories repaired. I did find another website that does repairs & they are located In England.


im not sure if email helps the same. download the app and you request the repair on the app.


----------



## chiclawyer

Recent repair costs for replacing all outside leather parts on the following vintage bags:

Montsouris GM - $780
Cabas Alto - $780
Sac Shopping 60 - $720


----------



## mizz_tiff

itsmree said:


> im not sure if email helps the same. download the app and you request the repair on the app.


Will do. Thanks


----------



## duna

Does anyone know if the lining of a 1996 Epi Alma can be changed and what the cost would roughly be? I'm in the EU by the way. Thanks!


----------



## lovexchanel

mizz_tiff said:


> Will do. Thanks


i requested the repair on the app one week ago and i still haven't heard back. anyone else experiencing the same?
thanks


----------



## deanomatter

I just send my Vintage Noe from 1996 , that completely damaged to replaced all vachetta and get new strap. They quoted me ( and I paid  so no excuse to charge me more )  me 4.116 Danish Kroner ( EUR 550)  and it will take 9-10 weeks   I inherited this item from my MIL, she used them daily until 10 years ago. Since then, it has been inside the storage box in her basement Amazed that the canvasses are perfectly INTACT!

 Pictures of how does she looked before I send them to the store . I
	

		
			
		

		
	







I will post some pictures once I get them back agian in a few months


----------



## Loriad

deanomatter said:


> I just send my Vintage Noe from 1996 , that completely damaged to replaced all vachetta and get new strap. They quoted me ( and I paid  so no excuse to charge me more )  me 4.116 Danish Kroner ( EUR 550)  and it will take 9-10 weeks   I inherited this item from my MIL, she used them daily until 10 years ago. Since then, it has been inside the storage box in her basement Amazed that the canvasses are perfectly INTACT!
> 
> Pictures of how does she looked before I send them to the store . I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336851
> View attachment 5336852
> View attachment 5336853
> View attachment 5336854
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures once I get them back agian in a few months


Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## duna

I dropped off my Epi Alma at my local LV a they said the lining can be changed and the cost is 400 Euros. It goes to Paris and the timing is at least 2/3 months.


----------



## jamiek3232

I have a Monogram Metis Hobo that I adore. The adjustable strap is peeling on the sides and the vachetta is stained on the tab above the lock and the regular top handle. I sent pix to get a repair quote from LV. Gonna take 8 months to get back but I think it will be worth the wait. The rest of the bag is in perfect condition so it will be like new when I get it back! 

  ------------------------------------
Thank you for submitting your repair request. 
Having reviewed your photos, we can confirm the following services are available:

Name of Item: Metis
Lead time: 6-8 months

Service: change clasp leather pad
Estimated cost: $30 USD

And/or

Service: change of the shoulder strap
Estimated cost: $240 USD

Or

Recommended Service: change of the handle
Estimated cost: $120 USD

*In the event of a partial leather change, you may also find that the new leather is lighter in color, developing a unique amber patina with use over time.*

Kindly note that based on resources at this time, service options for this product will face an extended service timeline. Considerations for lead time include availability of materials or components needed for repair completion, complexity of service requested, and dedicated attention from our artisans to ensure top standards are met for repair service. We are proud that our materials are sourced from our French Atelier but may face delays as some products may require more curated time, care, and attention.

Please confirm your desired service and a quote will be provided to you via your Louis Vuitton app. Upon confirming your quotation in the app, you’ll receive a complimentary shipping label and repair receipt. All completed services are shipped via UPS, with signature required.

Each item undergoes a full assessment at our Atelier. We cannot guarantee repairs if an item has been modified by a third party, or there’s a risk of damage.

Should you need any further information, please contact us via email or at 866-VUITTON (866-884-8866).

Kind Regards,
Genavieve
Digital Care Expert
+ 1 866 884 8866
usacareservice@contact.louisvuitton.com


----------



## cupcakeready

I just got a 2010 Totally MM that I requested a quote to replace the 2 side tabs through the app repair request. They got back to me today (10 days later) with all vachetta replacement for $780 to match patina or side tabs for $150, lead time 6-8 months.


----------



## Moxisox

Speedy B crossbody strap replacement (Ebene) $240.


----------



## deanomatter

Does anybody knows if there are limitation per year for repair on 1 account ? If then they also count  care service as ''order '' ? Im planning to send my other 2 vintage items for repair but before that, would like to know if I dont violate any rules . I only have 1   quota left until May 2022 so thats why Im a bit worried


----------



## ILOVENOVA

deanomatter said:


> Does anybody knows if there are limitation per year for repair on 1 account ? If then they also count  care service as ''order '' ? Im planning to send my other 2 vintage items for repair but before that, would like to know if I dont violate any rules . I only have 1   quota left until May 2022 so thats why Im a bit worried


I don't know the answer, but I sent in 3 vintage bags for repair in September, November and December 2021.


----------



## deanomatter

ILOVENOVA said:


> I don't know the answer, but I sent in 3 vintage bags for repair in September, November and December 2021.


Ahhh that helps to calm my nerves    I will wait a bit and send another one in end on April .. What items did you send for repair if I may know?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

deanomatter said:


> Ahhh that helps to calm my nerves    I will wait a bit and send another one in end on April .. What items did you send for repair if I may know?


I sent in montsouris MM, montsouris GM and classic speedy 35. I just got the montsouris GM back last week. Then I just paid for Speedy 35 this week waiting for them to ship to me now. Montsouris MM, they called me and told me that they are currently waiting for parts. I lost my date code on the  montsouris GM though.


----------



## deanomatter

ILOVENOVA said:


> I sent in montsouris MM, montsouris GM and classic speedy 35. I just got the montsouris GM back last week. Then I just paid for Speedy 35 this week waiting for them to ship to me now. Montsouris MM, they called me and told me that they are currently waiting for parts. I lost my date code on the  montsouris GM though.


Ohhh wowww ! Im looking and looking also for vintage Monsouris MM that I can send for repair . I dont really like the new model , prefer the vintage one .. How much did you pay for repair? Did you change alle the vachetta ?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

deanomatter said:


> Ohhh wowww ! Im looking and looking also for vintage Monsouris MM that I can send for repair . I dont really like the new model , prefer the vintage one .. How much did you pay for repair? Did you change alle the vachetta ?


Monsouris MM I believed they quote me $840 to replace all vachetta and this was back in Sept 2021. I like the bucket closure instead of the magnet so I went for it. Try to find something under $400 otherwise I don't think it worth it. Or better find a good condition for under $1000 and keep the date code


----------



## ktd22

lovexchanel said:


> i requested the repair on the app one week ago and i still haven't heard back. anyone else experiencing the same?
> thanks


yes took 2 weeks to hear back for one i req in feb


----------



## ktd22

Maria Jennifer P Milleza said:


> Hi, I just bought a preloved GM Noe, the bag is still in very good condition, aside from the handle. Can this still be fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176286


I had this same thing but worse wear and i had to have the whole leather band replaced, $120


----------



## Expy00

I finally dropped off my vintage Speedy 35 for repair and was quoted $660 for the repair estimate, plus my CA said that it could take up to 24 weeks for me to get the bag back.  I’m getting all of the vachetta leather replaced, including the handles, plus the D-rings.


----------



## deanomatter

Expy00 said:


> I finally dropped off my vintage Speedy 35 for repair and was quoted $660 for the repair estimate, plus my CA said that it could take up to 24 weeks for me to get the bag back.  I’m getting all of the vachetta leather replaced, including the handles, plus the D-rings.


Looking forwars to see results


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Dropped off my 1998 Deauville to get all the leather replaced.  My quote was $840 US and approximately 6 months to get it back.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Hi, just want to share my Speedy 35. Dropped off in December, just received 2 days ago for $540.00.


----------



## Expy00

ILOVENOVA said:


> Hi, just want to share my Speedy 35. Dropped off in December, just received 2 days ago for $540.00.



Congrats on your refurbished Speedy 35, it looks amazing! Enjoy your “new” bag


----------



## deanomatter

ILOVENOVA said:


> Hi, just want to share my Speedy 35. Dropped off in December, just received 2 days ago for $540.00.


WOW!! That is beautiful!


----------



## xfiwh

Does anyone know if they are charging to replace the plate on the old Favorite MM? I keep seeing different responses whether it's $60-120 to replace, or if some got it done for free. Just got my hands on a preloved one and I'm hoping to send it in to get the plate replaced. I'm also wondering if it's possible to get these little side chaps replaced too? Does anyone know of a cost estimate for this? TIA


----------



## namie

Could anyone here share on the cost of replacing all vachetta leather for Noe GM and Stressa PM? I’ve emailed LV but they told me to bring the bags down to store for assessment.


----------



## livetotravel

If anyone is looking to have a canvas Felicie reglazed due to wear on the front edges , I got a quote today for $270. They actually replace the canvas strip on the bottom of the bag.


----------



## COCOLUVR

I just mailed my old ass pochette accessories to LV atelier today. Here is the pic for my quote. $60 to get the leather tab replaced and pull tab replacement is $0. I have been trying to buy the nm pochette accessories for like 4 years now and I have decided to give up after the recent crazy price increase. I found my old pochette I purchased at LV macy’s Valley Fair for like $225 when I was a teen and decided to get it repaired. Tbh, the pochette still looks brand new except for those two flaws. And I actually like the old canvas more than the new one.
*please excuse the messy background


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Sorry if this is the wrong thread (I’m not typically in this forum) but I wanted to check if sending this in for repair is the wisest course. It’s just such a long wait I wanted to confirm there wasn’t another avenue here.

as you can see one of the claps has unfortunately broken. 

thanks for any advice!


----------



## COCOLUVR

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread (I’m not typically in this forum) but I wanted to check if sending this in for repair is the wisest course. It’s just such a long wait I wanted to confirm there wasn’t another avenue here.
> 
> as you can see one of the claps has unfortunately broken.
> 
> thanks for any advice!
> 
> View attachment 5373967


You have to send this in. With the leather chain I wouldn’t mess with it. I had this happen to my classic chain Chanel purse and it sent it in too. Seems like it would be an easy but without the specific part it’s hard to fix. Now if I was in Sk or Japan, I would take it to a atelier. I had a dead Chanel purse and this atelier in SK made the purse brand new for like $300.
*I say Sk and Japan because they have a robust preloved market so they have tons of authentic parts for bags

also, to send it back to LV is super easy. Just download the LV app and go on the repair part of the app. Then take photos and write a brief description of the isssue and send via the app. LV will get back to you via the app and then they will email you a ups label. After that just send and wait. You can check the progress on the app. No more song and dance for the SAs at the boutique. I really like this system. I don’t have to talk to anyone.


----------



## brnicutie

I picked up my Poppincourt yesterday after being in the repair center for 9 months. I had the rivets repaired on both sides for $300 and the zipper pull for $30. They wanted $1200 to change out all the vachetta but I declined. They ended up waiving the $330 for me.


----------



## LeahLVoes

brnicutie said:


> I picked up my Poppincourt yesterday after being in the repair center for 9 months. I had the rivets repaired on both sides for $300 and the zipper pull for $30. They wanted $1200 to change out all the vachetta but I declined. They ended up waiving the $330 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374165
> View attachment 5374166



It looks great tho! My MIL has one of those but is not using it at all. How do you like it? I really like the Design.


----------



## brnicutie

DennisLVoes said:


> It looks great tho! My MIL has one of those but is not using it at all. How do you like it? I really like the Design.


Thanks! I love it. It's the perfect size and you don't see them everywhere. Since she's not using it you should borrow it.


----------



## LeahLVoes

brnicutie said:


> Thanks! I love it. It's the perfect size and you don't see them everywhere. Since she's not using it you should borrow it.



She once offered it to me actually but back then I was a little shy but now I think I might actually ask her.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

brnicutie said:


> I picked up my Poppincourt yesterday after being in the repair center for 9 months. I had the rivets repaired on both sides for $300 and the zipper pull for $30. They wanted $1200 to change out all the vachetta but I declined. They ended up waiving the $330 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374165
> View attachment 5374166


That is so cool, so at the end, you don't have to pay for any repair. The vachetta on the handle still looks okay though.


----------



## brnicutie

ILOVENOVA said:


> That is so cool, so at the end, you don't have to pay for any repair. The vachetta on the handle still looks okay though.


Thanks, I’ve had the bag around 15 years. I had to get the rivets and zipper pull changed because it was corroding and turning green.


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

Does anyone know how much it costs to replace the Vachetta opening on the Neverfull MM?

 I got mine for a steal and cracking Vachetta around the opening is the only flaw.

TIA!


----------



## Kcortes336

Hi everyone, I'm looking at buying a preloved neverfull pm and the previous owner already replaced the straps on the side but the top trim and handles need to be replaced. Does anyone know if LV will replace this since I'm not the original owner? I've heard stories where they can decline it if you didn't buy it directly from them. Thanks!!


----------



## Loriad

Kcortes336 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking at buying a preloved neverfull pm and the previous owner already replaced the straps on the side but the top trim and handles need to be replaced. Does anyone know if LV will replace this since I'm not the original owner? I've heard stories where they can decline it if you didn't buy it directly from them. Thanks!!


My understanding is it just needs to be authentic. They have never asked me for a receipt. I also wouldn't volunteer that you weren't the original owner.


----------



## cdean724

ILOVENOVA said:


> Hi, just want to share my Speedy 35. Dropped off in December, just received 2 days ago for $540.00.


Looks great! Did you also get a new lock? I just got notified that my Speedy 35 repair has been completed including new lock (I lost the key) and they quoted me $600. I dropped it off on Black Friday.


----------



## ssicaa

Do you pay the repair fees when they take in your bag or when you get it back?


----------



## cdean724

ssicaa said:


> Do you pay the repair fees when they take in your bag or when you get it back?


My experience Louis Vuitton in King of Prussia, PA, you pay when you get it back


----------



## ssicaa

cdean724 said:


> My experience Louis Vuitton in King of Prussia, PA, you pay when you get it back


thank you!!


----------



## ssicaa

Has anyone tried to repair styles that were discontinued? For example, the monogram multicolor (Murakami) pochette accessories...

TIA


----------



## LeahLVoes

ssicaa said:


> Has anyone tried to repair styles that were discontinued? For example, the monogram multicolor (Murakami) pochette accessories...
> 
> TIA



They will repair discontinued styles. 
But sometimes due to the lack of pre-made parts it takes them longer to finish the product.


----------



## ssicaa

DennisLVoes said:


> They will repair discontinued styles.
> But sometimes due to the lack of pre-made parts it takes them longer to finish the product.


thank you!


----------



## forever.elise

Does anyone know how much it is to replace a Graceful MM handle? I have only had this bag for a month, almost to the day! Purchased brand new from Louis Vuitton. Something happened to my handle- I have no idea, just picked it up to use my bag today and noticed the most horrible marks! In 18 years of being an LV customer, this has never happened to me, I am so meticulous when it comes to this kind of thing, so I am heartbroken!


----------



## onlyk

forever.elise said:


> Does anyone know how much it is to replace a Graceful MM handle? I have only had this bag for a month, almost to the day! Purchased brand new from Louis Vuitton. Something happened to my handle- I have no idea, just picked it up to use my bag today and noticed the most horrible marks! In 18 years of being an LV customer, this has never happened to me, I am so meticulous when it comes to this kind of thing, so I am heartbroken!
> 
> View attachment 5387489


was it possibly caused by the rings you were wearing?


----------



## forever.elise

onlyk said:


> was it possibly caused by the rings you were wearing?


I am not sure, it is possibly a pen mark although not from me because I have a strict no pen rule in my purses. I thought it might be dirt so I tried wiping it off, but to no avail. Then I tried scratching the surface to see if it would just flick off, but obviously that just made it worse. It absolutely has to get replaced, I would never carry this bag again looking like this. I’m just wondering how much it’s going to cost and was curious if anyone else had ever got their handle replaced and what price info was out there… I have only had this bag for a month!


----------



## Loriad

forever.elise said:


> I am not sure, it is possibly a pen mark although not from me because I have a strict no pen rule in my purses. I thought it might be dirt so I tried wiping it off, but to no avail. Then I tried scratching the surface to see if it would just flick off, but obviously that just made it worse. It absolutely has to get replaced, I would never carry this bag again looking like this. I’m just wondering how much it’s going to cost and was curious if anyone else had ever got their handle replaced and what price info was out there… I have only had this bag for a month!


Did you do a search in the repair thread?


----------



## COCOLUVR

I have another one my lovelies! During the beginning of covid, my little guy had a little snack. Needless to say he is still alive but there was almost dogacide (who are we kidding, he didn’t even get in trouble) I sent this request in with my pochette but LV ignored me for 3 weeks and finally, they got back to me. Here is the case: My dog basically slowly chewed off the straps of my beloved vintage bag my Japanese aunt gave me when I was college, so super old. As you can see from the pictures, the bag was in pristine condition, minus the straps. I did the click and send thing and finally!!! They said they will fix it!! I am going to go buy a lotto tix today!


----------



## COCOLUVR

thesassyrealist said:


> Does anyone know how much it costs to replace the Vachetta opening on the Neverfull MM?
> 
> I got mine for a steal and cracking Vachetta around the opening is the only flaw.
> 
> TIA!


Use the LV app and send them a pic. They will send you an estimate for the job and then you can decide to go forward or not. I am getting two bags repaired through that method during the pandemic and I love it. No more I have ask my manager or all that bs. It’s very easy.


----------



## deanomatter

She is BacK !!! Took her 5 weeks total from sending them to the store until she is back from the store again.. Cost approx 550€ ! They changed all the vachetta and also the Rings ! So its like brand new bag with thicker canvass 
Here she is 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Incase you all forget , here how she looked like before .. She is from 1994, it was my mother in law’s that she forgot having it and has been in the basement for the last 10 years


----------



## Loriad

deanomatter said:


> She is BacK !!! Took her 5 weeks total from sending them to the store until she is back from the store again.. Cost approx 550€ ! They changed all the vachetta and also the Rings ! So its like brand new bag with thicker canvass
> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391765
> View attachment 5391765
> View attachment 5391766
> View attachment 5391767
> View attachment 5391768
> View attachment 5391769
> View attachment 5391770
> View attachment 5391771
> 
> 
> Incase you all forget , here how she looked like before .. She is from 1994, it was my mother in law’s that she forgot having it and has been in the basement for the last 10 years
> View attachment 5391772
> View attachment 5391773
> View attachment 5391774
> View attachment 5391775
> View attachment 5391776


This is wonderful!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

cdean724 said:


> Looks great! Did you also get a new lock? I just got notified that my Speedy 35 repair has been completed including new lock (I lost the key) and they quoted me $600. I dropped it off on Black Friday.


yes, so this is last year repair price, so I think it goes up now. $540 all vachetta replaced + $30 new lock =$570.00.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

COCOLUVR said:


> I have another one my lovelies! During the beginning of covid, my little guy had a little snack. Needless to say he is still alive but there was almost dogacide (who are we kidding, he didn’t even get in trouble) I sent this request in with my pochette but LV ignored me for 3 weeks and finally, they got back to me. Here is the case: My dog basically slowly chewed off the straps of my beloved vintage bag my Japanese aunt gave me when I was college, so super old. As you can see from the pictures, the bag was in pristine condition, minus the straps. I did the click and send thing and finally!!! They said they will fix it!! I am going to go buy a lotto tix today!
> 
> View attachment 5388653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388656


This cost is only for the strap?


----------



## wowzers1941

I'm patient but I dropped off a PM back in early December for a reglaze, well here we are 4.5 months later and it's not suppose to be done until the end of June/July. Crazy times for something so simple!


----------



## COCOLUVR

ILOVENOVA said:


> This cost is only for the strap?


Yes, they charge you for the strap and replacing the strap. I would have paid what ever because the bag has sentimental value to me. On a side note, my PA fix was more than just a leather tab replacement but they just only charged me $60 original estimate. I paid it today so I am sure they will mail back this week.


----------



## COCOLUVR

deanomatter said:


> She is BacK !!! Took her 5 weeks total from sending them to the store until she is back from the store again.. Cost approx 550€ ! They changed all the vachetta and also the Rings ! So its like brand new bag with thicker canvass
> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391765
> View attachment 5391765
> View attachment 5391766
> View attachment 5391767
> View attachment 5391768
> View attachment 5391769
> View attachment 5391770
> View attachment 5391771
> 
> 
> Incase you all forget , here how she looked like before .. She is from 1994, it was my mother in law’s that she forgot having it and has been in the basement for the last 10 years
> View attachment 5391772
> View attachment 5391773
> View attachment 5391774
> View attachment 5391775
> View attachment 5391776


It was supposed to comeback with a facelift but you got a whole different person. LOL The bag is super gorgeous! I love the old canvas. I would actually prefer to buy mint older canvas bags.


----------



## ambersage

I bought a Chanel classic flap with gold hardware last year.  I am already noticing the gold color fading on the front turn closure. Could I bring it back to the boutique and get this repaired?


----------



## boyoverboard

COCOLUVR said:


> Use the LV app and send them a pic. They will send you an estimate for the job and then you can decide to go forward or not. I am getting two bags repaired through that method during the pandemic and I love it. No more I have ask my manager or all that bs. It’s very easy.


Are you in the US? I wonder if this is available through the app in the UK. I can’t see any option to send a photo (or even to contact them) in the app. I don’t live near a store and I have a bag I’d like to have repaired, it would be nice to get a quote first without having to travel to the store.


----------



## deanomatter

boyoverboard said:


> Are you in the US? I wonder if this is available through the app in the UK. I can’t see any option to send a photo (or even to contact them) in the app. I don’t live near a store and I have a bag I’d like to have repaired, it would be nice to get a quote first without having to travel to the store.


No , it doesnt work like that in Europe unfortunately . I live also far from the store , I sent them by post and they called me  once they received it and quote me .. If I didnt accept it , they sent back the item to me on their cost   But , yes , you cant get a quote unless they reassest it IRL ..


----------



## boyoverboard

deanomatter said:


> No , it doesnt work like that in Europe unfortunately . I live also far from the store , I sent them by post and they called me  once they received it and quote me .. If I didnt accept it , they sent back the item to me on their cost   But , yes , you cant get a quote unless they reassest it IRL ..


Thank you for taking the time to reply! I did ask client services about obtaining a quote and they told me it was only possible if I take it into the store, but I’ve had conflicting information from them before. It will have to wait, then!


----------



## deanomatter

boyoverboard said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply! I did ask client services about obtaining a quote and they told me it was only possible if I take it into the store, but I’ve had conflicting information from them before. It will have to wait, then!


OK ... I thought they can accept that we just send them to the store ? No ?   With this gas price, would be economically cheaper to send them instead need to drive there ...


----------



## COCOLUVR

boyoverboard said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply! I did ask client services about obtaining a quote and they told me it was only possible if I take it into the store, but I’ve had conflicting information from them before. It will have to wait, then!


LV is all over the place. I remembered when I was in London and Paris, both stores said we don’t have anything to do with the US operations. (I was looking for a bag that was discontinued in the states) So I think this feature not being available  in EU is probably true. I noticed this feature as a fluke because I called the 1-800# looking for pochette accessories to buy and was complaining to the SA that it was like looking for a unicorn. He was like “why don’t you fix your old one?” And I said I wish! That is when he told me about this feature on the app. In the US, LV pays for all the shipping to and from the atelier. The turn around time I am getting is around six weeks. Also I like to note I had some cracks on my canvas but they still fixed it! so them not fixing cracked canvas items is bs!!! Here is how it looks on the US app.
ps: sorry it took a me a little bit to reply to you. Three people have covid in my home right now. If you live in LA, watch out, everyone is getting it. Be safe everyone. I have started to wear a mask again because my friend had it like 3x!! (No snark, all love, stay safe out there friends)


----------



## mrslkc23

forever.elise said:


> Does anyone know how much it is to replace a Graceful MM handle? I have only had this bag for a month, almost to the day! Purchased brand new from Louis Vuitton. Something happened to my handle- I have no idea, just picked it up to use my bag today and noticed the most horrible marks! In 18 years of being an LV customer, this has never happened to me, I am so meticulous when it comes to this kind of thing, so I am heartbroken!
> 
> View attachment 5387489


Hi! My graceful is currently in repair for handle replacement. I was quoted SGD180, equivalent to around USD120.


----------



## xfiwh

If anyone wants to know repair costs for the Favorite MM and Pochette Accessoires as of May 6th 2022, they are as follows: 

*Favorite MM*
Plate: $120 
Chaps & d-ring hardware: $60 each
Chain: $120
New vachetta strap: $60
Total: $420

*Pochette Accessoires*
Tab: $60
Zipper track/fabric: $120
New vachetta strap: $60
Total: $240

Prices are in USD. Approx lead time is 24-26 weeks/6 months. As the email option was not open, I did a video call with a care expert and the experience was pleasant! I took 5-7 minutes maximum, and he answered all the questions I had. Don't hesitate to make a video call appointment, as it makes it easier to specify and point out what you want repaired!


----------



## onlyk

mrslkc23 said:


> Hi! My graceful is currently in repair for handle replacement. I was quoted SGD180, equivalent to around USD120.


to replaced the whole handle? that's quite inexpensive, does $120 include all hardware connected? May I ask what's wrong with the handle? Thanks!


----------



## COCOLUVR

ambersage said:


> I bought a Chanel classic flap with gold hardware last year.  I am already noticing the gold color fading on the front turn closure. Could I bring it back to the boutique and get this repaired?


I have had my chain straps repaired by Chanel but I have always been charged. It didn’t matter if the bag was less than a year old (boy bag) or a classic chain. I remember thinking it was super expensive for what it was. I now take it to ateliers in Korea or Japan when I visit. It’s not worth sending it in for repairs. They didn’t do the best job for such a high price. But this is just my experience with repair jobs in LA and SF. It might have changed.☺️


----------



## COCOLUVR

xfiwh said:


> If anyone wants to know repair costs for the Favorite MM and Pochette Accessoires as of May 6th 2022, they are as follows:
> 
> *Favorite MM*
> Plate: $120
> Chaps & d-ring hardware: $60 each
> Chain: $120
> New vachetta strap: $60
> Total: $420
> 
> *Pochette Accessoires*
> Tab: $60
> Zipper track/fabric: $120
> New vachetta strap: $60
> Total: $240
> 
> Prices are in USD. Approx lead time is 24-26 weeks/6 months. As the email option was not open, I did a video call with a care expert and the experience was pleasant! I took 5-7 minutes maximum, and he answered all the questions I had. Don't hesitate to make a video call appointment, as it makes it easier to specify and point out what you want repaired!


----------



## COCOLUVR

xfiwh said:


> If anyone wants to know repair costs for the Favorite MM and Pochette Accessoires as of May 6th 2022, they are as follows:
> 
> *Favorite MM*
> Plate: $120
> Chaps & d-ring hardware: $60 each
> Chain: $120
> New vachetta strap: $60
> Total: $420
> 
> *Pochette Accessoires*
> Tab: $60
> Zipper track/fabric: $120
> New vachetta strap: $60
> Total: $240
> 
> Prices are in USD. Approx lead time is 24-26 weeks/6 months. As the email option was not open, I did a video call with a care expert and the experience was pleasant! I took 5-7 minutes maximum, and he answered all the questions I had. Don't hesitate to make a video call appointment, as it makes it easier to specify and point out what you want repaired!


Wow, the PA price seems kinda outrageous considering I am only paying $60 for the service described. I didn’t do the call or FaceTime. Instead I emailed a photos with the request. They only charge me $60 to change out the whole zipper and new d ring. The breakdown in price for PA seems like they are nickle and diming you. They are actually charging you for the zipper fabric. LOL I am getting it delivered today. I will post pics when it gets here. Seems unfair I am paying $60 for the same service.


----------



## COCOLUVR

I just got my PA back and I am here to share the results. I am beyond impressed with Louis Vuitton service!! They have made me a fan again!
The total out of pocket cost for me was $60!! I just sent it in with a ziplockbag. This is how I got it back!!
They replace the zipper and d-ring. The entire top area. They also sent it back wrapped impeccably and with a new dust bag and box. The lovely note is just so wonderful! I would like to remind everyone again I bought this pochette in 1992.(made in USA) With the repair, the bag looks 100% new. They even fixed the cracks holding the d-ring


----------



## xfiwh

COCOLUVR said:


> Wow, the PA price seems kinda outrageous considering I am only paying $60 for the service described. I didn’t do the call or FaceTime. Instead I emailed a photos with the request. They only charge me $60 to change out the whole zipper and new d ring. The breakdown in price for PA seems like they are nickle and diming you. They are actually charging you for the zipper fabric. LOL I am getting it delivered today. I will post pics when it gets here. Seems unfair I am paying $60 for the same service.



I thought so too, but I think repair pricing has increased recently. I remember reading somewhere that someone got their Favorite MM plate replaced for $60 back in 2020...and here I am getting quoted $120 for it. Not sure if it's because the Favorite is now discontinued so parts aren't as easily accessible? Sigh, as for the PA, considering the new model is ridiculously priced...the $240 for a hardware and tab replacement isn't horrendous. How long did it take for you to get yours back?


----------



## COCOLUVR

xfiwh said:


> I thought so too, but I think repair pricing has increased recently. I remember reading somewhere that someone got their Favorite MM plate replaced for $60 back in 2020...and here I am getting quoted $120 for it. Not sure if it's because the Favorite is now discontinued so parts aren't as easily accessible? Sigh, as for the PA, considering the new model is ridiculously priced...the $240 for a hardware and tab replacement isn't horrendous. How long did it take for you to get yours back?


I just got it back today and paid for this repair on Monday. The turn around was 4 weeks. I live very close to the LV atelier because shipping only took 1 day. One thing I might add that maybe made the pricing lower could be that they had the record of sale for this PA. I couldn’t believe they still had the info. That is like 30 years of record keeping from a sale at LV macy’s valley fair. Crazy. When I first initiated the repair, I sent in the picture and a little story about the PA. From that they found the old sale record. That is also the reason why she wrote me a note too.❤️


----------



## ILOVENOVA

COCOLUVR said:


> I just got my PA back and I am here to share the results. I am beyond impressed with Louis Vuitton service!! They have made me a fan again!
> The total out of pocket cost for me was $60!! I just sent it in with a ziplockbag. This is how I got it back!!
> They replace the zipper and d-ring. The entire top area. They also sent it back wrapped impeccably and with a new dust bag and box. The lovely note is just so wonderful! I would like to remind everyone again I bought this pochette in 1992.(made in USA) With the repair, the bag looks 100% new. They even fixed the cracks holding the d-ring
> 
> View attachment 5398214
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398220


Wow, they provided you the LV orange box too. Cool! Normally I see white box.


----------



## COCOLUVR

ILOVENOVA said:


> Wow, they provided you the LV orange box too. Cool! Normally I see white box.


I know! But I just read the receipt (separate from the note) and it had a printed out labeled “loved item”. Maybe that is why they wrapped it impeccably. You would think it’s a new PA. The canvas holding the d-ring on the end was cracked and fraying. This is why I never attempted a repair because it was hammered into me that they do not repair items with cracked canvas. Maybe I just got lucky. LOL


----------



## Jussy0406

Hi! Just wanting to get your advice on the canvas on my metis. It looks like it's ever so slightly lifting near the glazing. Could it get worst and eventually the canvas could start ripping? It's a tiny issue at the moment and hard to see in the photos but worried it might get worst. Bag is fro 2020 and was purchased preloved and I don't have a receipt. No store in my state so I would have to send it away.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Jussy0406 said:


> Hi! Just wanting to get your advice on the canvas on my metis. It looks like it's ever so slightly lifting near the glazing. Could it get worst and eventually the canvas could start ripping? It's a tiny issue at the moment and hard to see in the photos but worried it might get worst. Bag is fro 2020 and was purchased preloved and I don't have a receipt. No store in my state so I would have to send it away.


Hi, have you try to email them. Email LV customer service to see what they say or if this need to be repair. They don't ask for receipt as long as it authentic. Email can be found on their website.


----------



## Sydney226

Just had my Speedy 30 graffiti redone.  Took about 4 months, cost was $600 to replace all leather.  They did an amazing job!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

I guess LV are no longer accepts repair service by email, you must schedule a video call or phone. Anyone have experienced with phone call before? Do they need to look at the bag in any way? I'm sure video call is different.


----------



## ODonnell_91

Hi everyone

I just sent off my bag to get the vachetta changed and they have said it will take 12-16 weeks to repair. Has anyone sent there bag off for repair and received it back earlier than expected?


----------



## travelbliss

Hellooo_LV said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just sent off my bag to get the vachetta changed and they have said it will take 12-16 weeks to repair. Has anyone sent there bag off for repair and received it back earlier than expected?



I gave them my Speedy 25 for same thing.  They quoted me 6 months.  This was in February  .....crickets on this end....


----------



## ODonnell_91

travelbliss said:


> I gave them my Speedy 25 for same thing.  They quoted me 6 months.  This was in February  .....crickets on this end....


oh no! Hopefully you will get your speedy back soon and it will be worth the wait


----------



## boyoverboard

Dropped off an Amazone crossbody bag for repair yesterday (UK) and was quoted £80 to replace the vachetta at both sides of the bag where the strap attaches, and £120 to replace the lining on the interior pocket which was peeling.


----------



## lookieloo

Hellooo_LV said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just sent off my bag to get the vachetta changed and they have said it will take 12-16 weeks to repair. Has anyone sent there bag off for repair and received it back earlier than expected?



I initiated a repair at the beginning of April and wasn't expecting to receive it back until November. They finished early, and I got it back at the end of June.


----------



## louraaa

Hellooo_LV said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just sent off my bag to get the vachetta changed and they have said it will take 12-16 weeks to repair. Has anyone sent there bag off for repair and received it back earlier than expected?



What bag are you getting repaired? I dropped of mine 6/29 and got repair in progress update on my tracker today


----------



## louraaa

lookieloo said:


> I initiated a repair at the beginning of April and wasn't expecting to receive it back until November. They finished early, and I got it back at the end of June.



What did you have repaired?


----------



## MELLIE6184

Hi everyone,
New member here  
I'm looking to get a preloved Montsouris GM backpack. Does LV give the option to replace the canvas interior lining and the canvas straps? In case, I can't get any residiual stains or lingering smell out of the bag. 
Thanks in advance+


----------



## xfiwh

Looks like LV did a price hike on repairs. Copied from one of the FB groups I’m in:

*Canvas care:*
$175 - for any bag

*Galliera PM:*
Top binding - $90
All leather replacement- $1,580

*Neverfull Pouch:*
Chape - $90
Leather strap - $90

*Totally MM:*
2 handles - $350
2 handles and 2 chapes - $695
Piping - $350
All leather - $1,140

*Favorite PM/MM:*
Metal plate -$175
Inner magnetic part - $130

*Pochette Accessoires (old model):*
Zipper change - $265
D ring - $90
Leather tab - $90


----------



## Kodi325

hard sided piece replacement key/s. 90.00, was 35.00 just a few years ago. this is for the solid brass skeleton key set, re: alzer etc. 

Kodi-


----------



## ktd22

Sydney226 said:


> Just had my Speedy 30 graffiti redone.  Took about 4 months, cost was $600 to replace all leather.  They did an amazing job!


gorgeous bag


----------



## louraaa

xfiwh said:


> Looks like LV did a price hike on repairs. Copied from one of the FB groups I’m in:
> 
> *Canvas care:*
> $175 - for any bag
> 
> *Galliera PM:*
> Top binding - $90
> All leather replacement- $1,580
> 
> *Neverfull Pouch:*
> Chape - $90
> Leather strap - $90
> 
> *Totally MM:*
> 2 handles - $350
> 2 handles and 2 chapes - $695
> Piping - $350
> All leather - $1,140
> 
> *Favorite PM/MM:*
> Metal plate -$175
> Inner magnetic part - $130
> 
> *Pochette Accessoires (old model):*
> Zipper change - $265
> D ring - $90
> Leather tab - $90




Oh gosh. I think so too. Ive been seeing people getting charged 660 few months ago on petit noe.

But i got an estimate friday and was told 960 to replace all leather parts.


----------



## Arachne911

xfiwh said:


> Looks like LV did a price hike on repairs. Copied from one of the FB groups I’m in:
> 
> *Canvas care:*
> $175 - for any bag
> 
> *Galliera PM:*
> Top binding - $90
> All leather replacement- $1,580
> 
> *Neverfull Pouch:*
> Chape - $90
> Leather strap - $90
> 
> *Totally MM:*
> 2 handles - $350
> 2 handles and 2 chapes - $695
> Piping - $350
> All leather - $1,140
> 
> *Favorite PM/MM:*
> Metal plate -$175
> Inner magnetic part - $130
> 
> *Pochette Accessoires (old model):*
> Zipper change - $265
> D ring - $90
> Leather tab - $90


I paid less for my Galleria PM than the leather replacement lol. I think around 1300. Crazy repair price. They should do this differently...IDK maybe go off year it was manufactured. I have a lot of LV I think 3 or 4 more since my update here and this turns me off. JMO


----------



## labeilledesign

I just emailed Rago Brothers in New York about replacing the base of my 35 year old Alma bag. The handles and zipper are ”okay”. I was quoted $650, which is insane, since I can buy an Alma on RR for $500 in better condition than my own bag.


----------



## SayaJ

Dropped off my Neverfull MM at Ion Orchard Singapore for a replacement of the handles (SGD360), left and right straps (SGD90 each) and leather binding (SGD90). I was informed it would take about 2-4 weeks. 

As it wasn't much more expensive than getting it repaired by a third party, I decided to go with LV. The customer service experience was pretty pleasant; I interacted with 2 of the SAs and both were nice and helpful


----------



## Alexis168

Victorine Wallet - Monogram Rose Ballerine:  Glazing replaced at $120 USD
Capucines Compact Wallet - Replacing from LV logo at $175 USD


----------



## fyn72

I got a quote to replace all the leather on a Neverfull  (in Australia)and it's AUD $890! wowsers


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Does any one know the cost to replace the Victorine Wallet - Monogram Pink close button?


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

I have a Fendi bag in for repair.  The straps will be replaced but will be different from the original straps to prevent fraying.  Also, the corners will be redone with new leather over the binding, which will create seams.  Otherwise, the bag is in near perfect condition.

Will this devalue the bag?  Or will this be more of a custom bag?


----------



## MELLIE6184

My Montsouris GM Backpack is at LV for full outside leather repairs for $1140 (USD).  Dropped off at the end of July, current repair time will be roughly 6 months.


----------



## hbtaco

I heard they will replace the zipper pull for free


----------



## lookieloo

louraaa said:


> What did you have repaired?


Vavin GM 2 handles and 2 handle chapes, $480


----------



## Sugartats

COCOLUVR said:


> I just mailed my old ass pochette accessories to LV atelier today. Here is the pic for my quote. $60 to get the leather tab replaced and pull tab replacement is $0. I have been trying to buy the nm pochette accessories for like 4 years now and I have decided to give up after the recent crazy price increase. I found my old pochette I purchased at LV macy’s Valley Fair for like $225 when I was a teen and decided to get it repaired. Tbh, the pochette still looks brand new except for those two flaws. And I actually like the old canvas more than the new one.
> *please excuse the messy background
> 
> View attachment 5373852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373856


The price is ridiculous, isn't it. When I was selling a Keepall 55B on FB I got snide remarks about the price I was asking. I think it was about £650, yet folk think nothing of paying £800 for a PA!


----------



## onlyk

Sugartats said:


> The price is ridiculous, isn't it. When I was selling a Keepall 55B on FB I got snide remarks about the price I was asking. I think it was about £650, yet folk think nothing of paying £800 for a PA!


hahaha, true, but also keep in mind, we all can wear the PA everywhere but only takes keepall for very specific use, besides there are tons of keepalls in the second hand market but not as many PA, so probably more people will buy PA than keepall, and lots of people only look at price not look at the condition of the bag that maybe the reason people think £650 was high since there are lots of very worn or vintage keepalls under $500. To me I think it's a steal if was a keepall b 45 any print in new like new or even good condition. I have both keepall b 45 & PA, and love them even I haven't worn them.


----------



## GoneFlying

_LV Batignolles_ _Horizontal_ - Quoted $1300 to replace leather, liner and hardware and a one year wait time. More than I originally paid for the bag new.


----------



## livetotravel

Dropped off my pochette felicie in monogram to have the base replaced since they no longer reglaze the edges and was quoted $390. I received a quote in May for $270. The repairs are going up! It has sentimental value so wanted to return it to its former glory.


----------



## JakeTR19

Dropped off my cabas mezzo yesterday, they quoted me $1050USD to replace all outside leather 
Also a year wait to get it back


----------



## jdotcurtis

JakeTR19 said:


> Dropped off my cabas mezzo yesterday, they quoted me $1050USD to replace all outside leather
> Also a year wait to get it back


both insane. you can find preloved for way less!


----------



## jdotcurtis

Last time i took items in for repair, they gave me a itemised list and the associated cost for each type of repair.


----------



## jdotcurtis

Does anyone have quotes to replace the vachetta tab on any of the now discontinued toiletry pouches?


----------



## MELLIE6184

jdotcurtis said:


> Does anyone have quotes to replace the vachetta tab on any of the now discontinued toiletry pouches?


Try calling LV customer service. I was able to get a quote over the phone for the Montsouris GM.


----------



## jdotcurtis

MELLIE6184 said:


> Try calling LV customer service. I was able to get a quote over the phone for the Montsouris GM.


Thank you!


----------



## jdotcurtis

MELLIE6184 said:


> Try calling LV customer service. I was able to get a quote over the phone for the Montsouris GM.





jdotcurtis said:


> Thank you!


Yeah, def didn't work.


----------



## MELLIE6184

jdotcurtis said:


> Yeah, def didn't work.


I had an online appt I booked through the LV app and the customer service rep was able to look at the item and I was calling to verify if one of the smaller LV stores would take in repairs. I was trying to beat the price increase. The rep was nice enough to tell me how much it was when I asked. Otherwise the best way to get a quote is through the stores. Sorry the LV rep wasn't able to help you.


----------



## jdotcurtis

MELLIE6184 said:


> I had an online appt I booked through the LV app and the customer service rep was able to look at the item and I was calling to verify if one of the smaller LV stores would take in repairs. I was trying to beat the price increase. The rep was nice enough to tell me how much it was when I asked. Otherwise the best way to get a quote is through the stores. Sorry the LV rep wasn't able to help you.


no worries. i have a toiletry 25 having the zipper pull replaced (free, naturally) so when i collect i can bring in the other items i would like to have quoted. i went on a vintage binge in the last month and added 5 more pieces to the collection


----------



## MELLIE6184

Ahhh okay. Do share which ones you got!  I just started my collecting vintage pieces this year.  I'm up to 3. 


jdotcurtis said:


> no worries. i have a toiletry 25 having the zipper pull replaced (free, naturally) so when i collect i can bring in the other items i would like to have quoted. i went on a vintage binge in the last month and added 5 more pieces to the collection


----------



## jdotcurtis

MELLIE6184 said:


> Ahhh okay. Do share which ones you got!  I just started my collecting vintage pieces this year.  I'm up to 3.


i added the toiletry 15 (a replacement for one that was stolen) and 26. the trousse ronde 20 and the trousse 18 and 23 arriving Wednesday!


----------



## storybox

I’m in Australia and last week I got quoted just under $500 to have my MM DE neverfull’s handles and trimmings replaced. Considering I paid just over $1000aud when it first came out its a lot but I know how much the bag is worth now.


----------



## chibi__

I was in store earlier this week with a couple of bags that needed repair:

1) was quoted CAD $1520 to replace chapes and all outside leather parts on an ellipse pm - I went for it, since it is a bag that holds sentimental value for me. I'm anticipating that it will come back to me like new! 

2) was quoted CAD $80 to replace a rivet on an epi noe (the original size) - went for it as well, as it is MUCH less expensive than the ellipse repair


----------



## louraaa

just picked up my neverfull mm all vachetta plus interior pocket replacement. Cost me 450$ dropped off 6/29/22 only took less than 12 weeks. My bag had some cracks too and they still proceeded with the repair.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Does anyone know if they can repair the interior of this? LV Masters Neverfull.


----------



## wowzers1941

Plus Sized Luxury said:


> Does anyone know if they can repair the interior of this? LV Masters Neverfull.


LV does not touch interiors on soft sided pieces


----------



## jdotcurtis

louraaa said:


> just picked up my neverfull mm all vachetta plus interior pocket replacement. Cost me 450$ dropped off 6/29/22 only took less than 12 weeks. My bag had some cracks too and they still proceeded with the repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617820
> View attachment 5617821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617827


wow...good as new!


----------



## cielopark

jdotcurtis said:


> both insane. you can find preloved for way less!



OMG! you are right. you can buy a preloved in excellent condition. i saw one in really good condition and its only 600$


----------



## jdotcurtis

cielopark said:


> OMG! you are right. you can buy a preloved in excellent condition. i saw one in really good condition and its only 600$


i see them for<$400 all the time in great condition. it's a great, spacious tote


----------



## Sengam

I sent my Monogram petit noe for repair(change all vacheta) on April 18, 2022, quoted and charged for $660, I just received my purse in beautiful like new condition a week ago… yes, almost 5 months… but so worth the wait.


----------



## cielopark

jdotcurtis said:


> i see them for<$400 all the time in great condition. it's a great, spacious tote


Oh really? wow! i thought i got a really good deal.


----------



## gabz

Jussy0406 said:


> Hi! Just wanting to get your advice on the canvas on my metis. It looks like it's ever so slightly lifting near the glazing. Could it get worst and eventually the canvas could start ripping? It's a tiny issue at the moment and hard to see in the photos but worried it might get worst. Bag is fro 2020 and was purchased preloved and I don't have a receipt. No store in my state so I would have to send it away.


Any update? Same issue here thanks


----------



## sweetnikki_6

I just picked up my 1998 Deauville.  It took over 7 months to get her back, but she was worth the wait.  She looks brand new.  Here is the before and after.  Another great thing about her is that my laptop easily fits inside!







I also had my 1994 speedy with me that I had the zipper pull replaced on, but it wasn't at LV, and it was not vachetta but treated leather...this has always annoyed me, and I never asked LV about it because I had always heard they would not work on bags that had work done elsewhere.  Anyway, the repair specialist offered to fix it for $45! He will do it himself, he doesn't need to send it out.  I can pick it up this Friday!! So excited!


----------



## jdotcurtis

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I just picked up my 1998 Deauville.  It took over 7 months to get her back, but she was worth the wait.  She looks brand new.  Here is the before and after.  Another great thing about her is that my laptop easily fits inside!
> 
> View attachment 5634527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634528
> 
> 
> I also had my 1994 speedy with me that I had the zipper pull replaced on, but it wasn't at LV, and it was not vachetta but treated leather...this has always annoyed me, and I never asked LV about it because I had always heard they would not work on bags that had work done elsewhere.  Anyway, the repair specialist offered to fix it for $45! He will do it himself, he doesn't need to send it out.  I can pick it up this Friday!! So excited!


vuitton usually replaces zipper pulls complimentary.


----------



## KristinSaysOK

jdotcurtis said:


> vuitton usually replaces zipper pulls complimentary.


I also just had this done in store to my Mono Speedy 30 (got the notice today that I can pick her up!) and was told $45. Perhaps the policy has changed? Or it only applies to certain bags? To be fair, mine is a 1997, so I'm more than happy to only need $45 worth of repairs  Had originally planned to replace the gusset tabs, as well, so all of those pieces would match. The ability to have it returned to me in less than a week - it actually took only 2 days - changed my mind, though!


----------



## jdotcurtis

KristinSaysOK said:


> I also just had this done in store to my Mono Speedy 30 (got the notice today that I can pick her up!) and was told $45. Perhaps the policy has changed? Or it only applies to certain bags? To be fair, mine is a 1997, so I'm more than happy to only need $45 worth of repairs  Had originally planned to replace the gusset tabs, as well, so all of those pieces would match. The ability to have it returned to me in less than a week - it actually took only 2 days - changed my mind, though!


last month, i had a toiletry 26 have the zipper pull replaced in less that a week's time also. if it's just the pull and not the part that closes/opens the zipper teeth, they usually do not charge.


----------



## KristinSaysOK

jdotcurtis said:


> last month, i had a toiletry 26 have the zipper pull replaced in less that a week's time also. if it's just the pull and not the part that closes/opens the zipper teeth, they usually do not charge.


Bummer! I wonder why some charge?


----------



## mrslkc23

KristinSaysOK said:


> Bummer! I wonder why some charge?


Free zipper pull replacement is for metal ones. Leather zipper pulls are charged from experience.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

jdotcurtis said:


> vuitton usually replaces zipper pulls complimentar





jdotcurtis said:


> last month, i had a toiletry 26 have the zipper pull replaced in less that a week's time also. if it's just the pull and not the part that closes/opens the zipper teeth, they usually do not charge.


The repair specialist told me he has to take off the metal that holds the zipper together and the metal zipper pull on the pull tag to replace it.  He said he was going to replace that metal zipper pull as well.  

For me, the big win here is I have never even thought about asking LV to replace it after hearing that they won't touch pieces that have been "fixed" elsewhere, similar to them not doing any work on bags that the canvas has cracked.  

I will happily pay the $45 because as much as I have loved this speedy, I was super mad at myself that I didn't bring it into LV in the first place to get it fixed, and the treated leather pull on my bag always bugged me.


----------



## KristinSaysOK

mrslkc23 said:


> Free zipper pull replacement is for metal ones. Leather zipper pulls are charged from experience.


Thank you, that would explain the discrepancy!


----------



## jdotcurtis

sweetnikki_6 said:


> The repair specialist told me he has to take off the metal that holds the zipper together and the metal zipper pull on the pull tag to replace it.  He said he was going to replace that metal zipper pull as well.
> 
> For me, the big win here is I have never even thought about asking LV to replace it after hearing that they won't touch pieces that have been "fixed" elsewhere, similar to them not doing any work on bags that the canvas has cracked.
> 
> I will happily pay the $45 because as much as I have loved this speedy, I was super mad at myself that I didn't bring it into LV in the first place to get it fixed, and the treated leather pull on my bag always bugged me.


ahhh then yes, their quote was accurate. taking off the slider usually has an accompanying charge. and once it has been touched by non LV artisans the bag is considered "altered" and they won't touch it. i brought in another toiletry 19 to have the zipper track replaced but it was old and had canvas cracks towards the top so they wouldn't repair. i found a replacement on ebay for less than the cost of what the repair would be so i bought that instead.

i recently bought a vintage keepall 45 that has the same zipper pull as the speedy and the leather tab of course has torn off. hopefully they'll be able to replace the tab in-store since the zipper is still intact and functional. i'll be careful not to actually pull on the leather when replaced to avoid it tearing again in the future.


----------



## xfiwh

Does anyone know how much it may currently cost to get the trim and side cinches replaced on a Neverfull MM? I just bought one pre-loved and the seller just got the shoulder straps replaced- so I’m wondering if it’s worth sending it in after I get it to get everything else replaced


----------



## onlyk

xfiwh said:


> Does anyone know how much it may currently cost to get the trim and side cinches replaced on a Neverfull MM? I just bought one pre-loved and the seller just got the shoulder straps replaced- so I’m wondering if it’s worth sending it in after I get it to get everything else replaced


The quote can be anywhere from $45 - $90 or more for each piece, I had one side strap replaced cost $90 plus tax


----------



## gabz

Fyi i was quoted $160 cdn for reglazing metis


----------



## LeahLVoes

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I just picked up my 1998 Deauville.  It took over 7 months to get her back, but she was worth the wait.  She looks brand new.  Here is the before and after.  Another great thing about her is that my laptop easily fits inside!
> 
> View attachment 5634527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634528
> 
> 
> I also had my 1994 speedy with me that I had the zipper pull replaced on, but it wasn't at LV, and it was not vachetta but treated leather...this has always annoyed me, and I never asked LV about it because I had always heard they would not work on bags that had work done elsewhere.  Anyway, the repair specialist offered to fix it for $45! He will do it himself, he doesn't need to send it out.  I can pick it up this Friday!! So excited!


Stunning!! This turned out fabulous!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

FYI: I was quoted $95 to replace the button on the Victoria compact wallet at the boutique. Turn around time is 18 weeks.


----------



## Jetta

I just dropped off pochette accessories old model for changing leather tap.  Cost me $90 and take about 11 months


----------



## BagAddiction712

Hey everyone. Just dropped off 2011 delightful mm, $960 to replace all the leather (I’m in New York) basically just paid for the bag twice lol. I nearly fell through the floor but it is what it is ‍♀️ Oh and 8-10 month turnaround


----------



## coffeerun

BagAddiction712 said:


> Hey everyone. Just dropped off 2011 delightful mm, $960 to replace all the leather (I’m in New York) basically just paid for the bag twice lol. I nearly fell through the floor but it is what it is ‍♀️ Oh and 8-10 month turnaround


Can’t wait to see how it turns out! I think LV may have increased their repair cost fees. (Sigh). I think it’s worth it though! I have a Noe that I had repaired earlier this year! I love mine!


----------



## BagAddiction712

coffeerun said:


> Can’t wait to see how it turns out! I think LV may have increased their repair cost fees. (Sigh). I think it’s worth it though! I have a Noe that I had repaired earlier this year! I love mine!



I’m very Excited to see how it turns out, I’m glad You love your noe. I have an azur noe that I love. I think instead of buying new canvas bags I’ll just stick to repairing the ones I already have since the cost is the same lol


----------



## babyloove

Does anyone know how much is it to replace the button on the Rosalie wallet in Europe ?


----------



## LeahLVoes

babyloove said:


> Does anyone know how much is it to replace the button on the Rosalie wallet in Europe ?



Today I went into my local store to have my Sarah wallet reglaced and the top button replaced. the button is 50€ and the reglacing is 100€. 

Since the wallet was less than a year old they fix it under warranty.


----------



## babyloove

LeahLVoes said:


> Today I went into my local store to have my Sarah wallet reglaced and the top button replaced. the button is 50€ and the reglacing is 100€.
> 
> Since the wallet was less than a year old they fix it under warranty.


thanks ! I’m waiting at the boutique for someone to help me … they said around 45 min


----------



## babyloove

They took it and will fix it for free… they said 2 weeks


----------



## ChanelMontreal

Has anyone recently purchased a new set of lock and keys? I was chatting with a client advisor on the LV website and was told that it is not possible to purchase a lock and keys, online or in store. From other discussions I have read on this forum, they are considered replacement items and it is possible to purchase them in store if you have an LV item that has a lock and keys. Is that correct?
FYI, I have 2 Speedys that I purchased directly through LV.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

ChanelMontreal said:


> Has anyone recently purchased a new set of lock and keys? I was chatting with a client advisor on the LV website and was told that it is not possible to purchase a lock and keys, online or in store. From other discussions I have read on this forum, they are considered replacement items and it is possible to purchase them in store if you have an LV item that has a lock and keys. Is that correct?
> FYI, I have 2 Speedys that I purchased directly through LV.



When I got my tab replaced the other day I got a new set of lock and keys. It was $45.


----------



## ChanelMontreal

sweetnikki_6 said:


> When I got my tab replaced the other day I got a new set of lock and keys. It was $45.


Thanks for the information. I just don't understand why the CA was telling me it's not possible to get a new set of lock and keys. I guess I'll have to go to an LV boutique and ask in person.


----------



## IslandWahine

louraaa said:


> just picked up my neverfull mm all vachetta plus interior pocket replacement. Cost me 450$ dropped off 6/29/22 only took less than 12 weeks. My bag had some cracks too and they still proceeded with the repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617820
> View attachment 5617821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617827


WOW!  It looks brand new!  I have the same neverfull mm, and I've been wanting to replace the vachetta.  Do you know if the repair cost is the same at every LV location?  When I inquired over the phone, the employee pretty much discouraged me to get it repaired because it's going to cost almost as much as a brand new one.  I wouldn't mind spending $400-$500 to get it done like you did.


----------



## Zen101

I hope this is the right place to post this. I just got off the phone with LV repair service (I had scheduled an online in-app repair request appointment). I have a trousse 18 that I wanted to replace the zipper. The lady I spoke with quoted me $265 for just the zipper replacement... I told her before I scheduled my appointment, I had watched YouTube videos of those who had the zipper replaced on their trousses and the highest quote I’ve seen so far is $180. She said oh, she can’t tell if the repair service might have to change the interior and I told her the interior is in excellent condition as I had stated and shown in photos when I booked the appointment and that I’ve seen videos of those who had just the zipper replaced and kept the vintage interior. She said the price is still $265 and she’ll send me the quote in in-app and I’ll have 48 hours to accept or decline. I need suggestions. I’m thinking to email LV and see if they’ll review the price quote (if that’ll do anything) or what do you all think? $265 is a lot for just a zipper replacement no? Has anyone had a zipper replaced on a trousse recently? Is this the new price?
ETA a screenshot of the quote...


----------



## onlyk

Zen101 said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this. I just got off the phone with LV repair service (I had scheduled an online in-app repair request appointment). I have a trousse 18 that I wanted to replace the zipper. The lady I spoke with quoted me $265 for just the zipper replacement... I told her before I scheduled my appointment, I had watched YouTube videos of those who had the zipper replaced on their trousses and the highest quote I’ve seen so far is $180. She said oh, she can’t tell if the repair service might have to change the interior and I told her the interior is in excellent condition as I had stated and shown in photos when I booked the appointment and that I’ve seen videos of those who had just the zipper replaced and kept the vintage interior. She said the price is still $265 and she’ll send me the quote in in-app and I’ll have 48 hours to accept or decline. I need suggestions. I’m thinking to email LV and see if they’ll review the price quote (if that’ll do anything) or what do you all think? $265 is a lot for just a zipper replacement no? Has anyone had a zipper replaced on a trousse recently? Is this the new price?
> ETA a screenshot of the quote...
> View attachment 5644729


What's the point to spend that much money to repair, the item itself selling about that price or lower.


----------



## ChanelMontreal

FYI - Price update on replacement parts (November 2022): 
I went to the LV store to purchase a luggage tag and a handle holder for my secondhand Keepall 45 in Damier Ebene (brought the bag with me since I don't have the original receipt/order on my file). The luggage tag and the handle holder are 80$ Canadian each. I must wait approx. 2 weeks for them to arrive since they had none available in store.


----------



## MELLIE6184

Zen101 said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this. I just got off the phone with LV repair service (I had scheduled an online in-app repair request appointment). I have a trousse 18 that I wanted to replace the zipper. The lady I spoke with quoted me $265 for just the zipper replacement... I told her before I scheduled my appointment, I had watched YouTube videos of those who had the zipper replaced on their trousses and the highest quote I’ve seen so far is $180. She said oh, she can’t tell if the repair service might have to change the interior and I told her the interior is in excellent condition as I had stated and shown in photos when I booked the appointment and that I’ve seen videos of those who had just the zipper replaced and kept the vintage interior. She said the price is still $265 and she’ll send me the quote in in-app and I’ll have 48 hours to accept or decline. I need suggestions. I’m thinking to email LV and see if they’ll review the price quote (if that’ll do anything) or what do you all think? $265 is a lot for just a zipper replacement no? Has anyone had a zipper replaced on a trousse recently? Is this the new price?
> ETA a screenshot of the quote...
> View attachment 5644729


Unfortunately, that's inflation and what else that's been going on with the world.  I went in store to get an all leather replacement done for Montsouris GM, was quoted 1140 in July. I did an online repair this morning for the Montsouris PM and they quoted 1140. This is my last repair. I'm pretty sad about all these increases but I rather get them done now before any more increases. Good luck on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## latiaran

Dropped off a speedy 25 and speedy 30 for full vachetta leather replacement this afternoon, was quoted $870 each and $45 for replacing the missing zipper pull on the 25. Kinda wish I'd gotten around to sending them off when it was still $600 last year. Oh well, they're both sentimental bags from the early and mid 80s, so I'm fine with it in the long run, and still cheaper than new ones with lesser canvas. ETA is 12 months, we'll see how that goes as well.


----------



## Prettyluxthings

I was quoted $840 for all vachetta replacement on a Speedy 40 (on 10/31/22).
I heard this week that another Repair Price Increase is coming this month...


----------



## latiaran

Prettyluxthings said:


> I was quoted $840 for all vachetta replacement on a Speedy 40 (on 10/31/22).
> I heard this week that another Repair Price Increase is coming this month...


Ooh, thanks for this--my quote was on 11/2, and the manager said it was $840 per speedy when he was helping the SA get my repair set up, and then it came out on the paperwork as $870, which I asked about and was told was the price in the system. The price increase for repairs going through on/around 11/1 would explain the discrepancy from the manager, who corrected himself when I asked before I signed off.


----------



## Mimikins

I was quoted today 11/13 $870 to replace all the vachetta leather on a Neverfull pm. I’m hoping they don’t replace the interior pocket I’ve noticed when people send there Neverfulls for repair the pocket is usually replaced


----------



## IslandWahine

I got a quote today (11/14) to replace all vachetta leather on Neverfull MM for $615. My bag is currently unusable due to crack & peeled handles and lining. Considering they're now 2K, it might be worth it. What do you think?


----------



## onlyk

IslandWahine said:


> I got a quote today (11/14) to replace all vachetta leather on Neverfull MM for $615. My bag is currently unusable due to crack & peeled handles and lining. Considering they're now 2K, it might be worth it. What do you think?


$2,000 that's if is new bought from store, if your bag is that bad shape inside and out, may not be worth that much money to put in


----------



## IslandWahine

onlyk said:


> $2,000 that's if is new bought from store, if your bag is that bad shape inside and out, may not be worth that much money to put in


aside from the handles and piping, the bag is in great condition, no scratches or anything


----------



## onlyk

IslandWahine said:


> aside from the handles and piping, the bag is in great condition, no scratches or anything


Sounds certainly worth the money to repair?


----------



## wrms

Does anyone have any experience with how it should typically take to receive a replacement strap for keepall? The SA quoted me 1 week. The website stated 4 days after my drop-off...which I'm sure is way to fast. I'm at 3 weeks and the website still has my repair as "registered in store." I went back to the store and was told to just keep waiting.


----------



## jancedtif

Zen101 said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this. I just got off the phone with LV repair service (I had scheduled an online in-app repair request appointment). I have a trousse 18 that I wanted to replace the zipper. The lady I spoke with quoted me $265 for just the zipper replacement... I told her before I scheduled my appointment, I had watched YouTube videos of those who had the zipper replaced on their trousses and the highest quote I’ve seen so far is $180. She said oh, she can’t tell if the repair service might have to change the interior and I told her the interior is in excellent condition as I had stated and shown in photos when I booked the appointment and that I’ve seen videos of those who had just the zipper replaced and kept the vintage interior. She said the price is still $265 and she’ll send me the quote in in-app and I’ll have 48 hours to accept or decline. I need suggestions. I’m thinking to email LV and see if they’ll review the price quote (if that’ll do anything) or what do you all think? $265 is a lot for just a zipper replacement no? Has anyone had a zipper replaced on a trousse recently? Is this the new price?
> ETA a screenshot of the quote...
> View attachment 5644729


Howdy!  I  too was shocked at the zipper replacement quote price.  I was quoted $265 for my nomade Lockit zipper.  I also needed my round coin purse zipper fixed too, and was also quoted $265.  I decided to just get my Lockit fixed.  I’ll worry about my coin purse later.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I paid 850EUR last year to have all the vachetta replaced on my Mono Saumur bag. Glad I did it then.

They certainly want to discourage people from buying pre-loved bags for a bargain and having the leather replaced.


----------



## Zen101

jancedtif said:


> Howdy!  I  too was shocked at the zipper replacement quote price.  I was quoted $265 for my nomade Lockit zipper.  I also needed my round coin purse zipper fixed too, and was also quoted $265.  I decided to just get my Lockit fixed.  I’ll worry about my coin purse later.


Thanks for letting me know. I suppose that’s the new price for zipper replacement. I sent mine for repair despite my initial surprise at the price quote. A trousse 18 in great to excellent condition tends to be expensive on resale websites. There was nothing wrong with mine except the zipper. The canvas and interior were in excellent condition. After some thought I knew it was cheaper for me to keep and fix the zipper since I got a great deal on it in the first place. It was received at the atelier 11/9. It shows as repair in progress since Monday 11/28. I was quoted 24-26 weeks and had put it in the back of mind that I won’t see my trousse till spring or summer next year. Now I’m happy I’ll be getting it back possibly before the year ends.


----------



## jdotcurtis

CrackBerryCream said:


> I paid 850EUR last year to have all the vachetta replaced on my Mono Saumur bag. Glad I did it then.
> 
> They certainly want to discourage people from buying pre-loved bags for a bargain and having the leather replaced.


what size saumur?


----------



## jancedtif

Zen101 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I suppose that’s the new price for zipper replacement. I sent mine for repair despite my initial surprise at the price quote. A trousse 18 in great to excellent condition tends to be expensive on resale websites. There was nothing wrong with mine except the zipper. The canvas and interior were in excellent condition. After some thought I knew it was cheaper for me to keep and fix the zipper since I got a great deal on it in the first place. It was received at the atelier 11/9. It shows as repair in progress since Monday 11/28. I was quoted 24-26 weeks and had put it in the back of mind that I won’t see my trousse till spring or summer next year. Now I’m happy I’ll be getting it back possibly before the year ends.
> 
> View attachment 5662286



My Lockit is in excellent condition too.  I too was quoted 24-26 weeks and my bag is in repairs too.  I’m strongly considering sending my round coin purse to Leather Surgeons (I think that’s their name) to see how much a zipper replacement is.  I’m hesitant only because I bought the coin purse from LV  and if it needs another repair, LV won’t touch it.  There is really too much going on in the world for me to be giving this so much thought!Good luck with your repairs!


----------



## ItsRichardAsh

I just had the handles and chapes replaced, as well as the lining completely redone to the newer version for $1,175.00 usd on my 1986 Sac Plat. The handles finally cracked open over the summer and I got it back pretty quickly. I believe it was received by them the third week of September.


----------



## ktd22

About 4 months ago I was quoted $660 for full vachetta (outside) leather replacement on my classic speedy 35.  I decided to wait but I guess I should have done it! My zippy coin was $120 for new glazing, dropped off in Aug 2022, ready Dec 2022.


----------



## latiaran

Well...that happened  
I submitted my vintage speedys 25 and 30 on 11/2 for vachetta replacement, and zipper pull repairs. I was quoted $870 for the vachetta, and a total of $915 including the zipper pull. My original time estimate was 6-12 months, and in the LV app/site the expected date was 5/17/23/status "repair in progress" and stayed that until the last time I checked it on Thursday night. Friday morning 12/16 I received a message from my boutique informing me that the 25 was in store and ready for pickup. 
The before:



The after:



When I asked if I should be expecting my second speedy soon, the SA that handled the pickup did mention that they were having more pieces come back faster than anticipated at the moment, but there didn't seem to be much in the way of rhyme or reason regarding the order, so it remains unpredictable. Still, this bag was almost exactly 6 weeks instead of 6 months, so I'd still keep an eye out for random updates if you have a piece overseas for repairs.


----------



## Grande Latte

latiaran said:


> Well...that happened
> I submitted my vintage speedys 25 and 30 on 11/2 for vachetta replacement, and zipper pull repairs. I was quoted $870 for the vachetta, and a total of $915 including the zipper pull. My original time estimate was 6-12 months, and in the LV app/site the expected date was 5/17/23/status "repair in progress" and stayed that until the last time I checked it on Thursday night. Friday morning 12/16 I received a message from my boutique informing me that the 25 was in store and ready for pickup.
> The before:
> View attachment 5674575
> 
> 
> The after:
> View attachment 5674584
> 
> 
> When I asked if I should be expecting my second speedy soon, the SA that handled the pickup did mention that they were having more pieces come back faster than anticipated at the moment, but there didn't seem to be much in the way of rhyme or reason regarding the order, so it remains unpredictable. Still, this bag was almost exactly 6 weeks instead of 6 months, so I'd still keep an eye out for random updates if you have a piece overseas for repairs.


Wow. Beautiful. 
I think part of LV's income must be/ should be on repairs. Because a lot of bags have good canvas, and just needed the metal or leather replaced.


----------



## AtomicLush

For anyone who requested repair services through the app, how long does it take to receive your shipping label after confirming the repair? I haven't received anything in my email (already checked spam/junk), so I wonder if I need to put them on a safe senders list?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Wow these before and after shots are fantastic Love both the Sac Plat and the Speedy. You ladies are making me want to take in my Cabas Piano and get a quote.


----------



## jancedtif

AtomicLush said:


> For anyone who requested repair services through the app, how long does it take to receive your shipping label after confirming the repair? I haven't received anything in my email (already checked spam/junk), so I wonder if I need to put them on a safe senders list?


Hello!  I think it took about 5 days to receive mines.


----------



## AtomicLush

jancedtif said:


> Hello!  I think it took about 5 days to receive mines.


Thanks! I finally got mine.


----------

